# Define lo P A C O con una foto.



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Vamos a relajarnos un poco hoy.
No todo es guerra rusa, inflacion y politicos matandose en el PP.

Define* LO PACO* con una foto y enseña a los forers jovenes que cosas hicieron *JRANDE* a este pais.
Ejemplo;


----------



## Torimbia (17 Feb 2022)

Las zapatillas de la primera foto son idénticas a las que llevo puestas en este mismo momento. Lo cual me convierte en PACO.

Pero hay bonus. También las pongo con madreñas para estar por la finca. Así que evoluciono en SUPERPACOOOOOOO.


----------



## Vorsicht (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pichorrica (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Torimbia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (17 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947414



Que buenos recuerdos!


----------



## belenus (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## jvega (17 Feb 2022)

Falta el sofá de sky rojo o granate


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

En burbuja.info deben haber hilos de estos por un tubo

Lo más paco es la placa del mministerio de la vivienda franquista que aún podemos ver en muchas viviendas construidas en los 50~60~70

Esto si es Paco paco





Hay en pueblos que las han retirado aproposito


[Manises termina de retirar todas las placas franquistas de sus edificios


----------



## Turbamulta (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

Paco construcción años 70 con toldos sin cambiar


----------



## Carnemomia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947459




Azucar pura pero que buenos están los hijos de puta de los barquillos de pueblo


----------



## eL MONTAÑES (17 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947433
> Ver archivo adjunto 947435
> Ver archivo adjunto 947436
> Ver archivo adjunto 947437



eso parece la puta casa del pollaseca
follagomas d vicent el grimoso


----------



## Biluao (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Carnemomia (17 Feb 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947467



Este tío revisa perfumes en su canal de Youtube!


----------



## Dan Daly (17 Feb 2022)

Estáis mezclando paquismo, cutrerío, antigüedad y clasicismo. Ejemplo: la pantuflas de estar por casa son clásicas, nada más caliente y apropiado para el invierno, de paquismo nada.



Carnemomia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947446



¡Protesto! Al gran Saza ni me lo toquéis. Echad un ojo a La Escopeta Nacional y veréis a un empresario real y actual de hoy día, de esos que contratan con la administración. ¡Que son asín oija, que conozco a más de uno!


----------



## Carnemomia (17 Feb 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Estáis mezclando paquismo, cutrerío, antigüedad y clasicismo. Ejemplo: la pantuflas de estar por casa son clásicas, nada más caliente y apropiado para el invierno, de paquismo nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Protesto! Al gran Saza ni me lo toquéis. Echad un ojo a La Escopeta Nacional y veréis a un empresario real y actual de hoy día, de esos que contratan con la administración. ¡Que son asín oija, que conozco a más de uno!



Saza es enorme, pero no me digas que no tiene paquismo en esa foto!


----------



## ELVR (17 Feb 2022)

Venga, ya lo pongo yo:


----------



## TALEBIANO (17 Feb 2022)

E íbamos dos tan ricamente.


----------



## Carnemomia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Carnemomia (17 Feb 2022)

En mi mente, a fuego


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 Feb 2022)

Paco- Paco el gran maestro:


----------



## 121 (17 Feb 2022)

Me da algo de tristeza pensar que la definición de paco es: aquellas cosas tradicionales de clases bajas y medias/bajas en épocas pasadas, sobre todo previas al estadillo tecnológico de los 90/2000, con un cierto olor a libertad y optimismo futuro dentro de la pobreza y cutrez que suponían.

Y que mis padres y seguro que muchos de los vuestros viven anclados en ese estilo de vida, objetos, diseños, decoraciones, materiales, sin ser conscientes del rechazo que nos genera a las nuevas generaciones


----------



## Carnemomia (17 Feb 2022)

Yo era muy feliz en mi mundo Paco.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (17 Feb 2022)

121 dijo:


> Me da algo de tristeza pensar que la definición de paco es: aquellas cosas tradicionales de clases bajas y medias/bajas en épocas pasadas, sobre todo previas al estadillo tecnológico de los 90/2000, con un cierto olor a libertad y optimismo futuro dentro de la pobreza y cutrez que suponían.
> 
> Y que mis padres y seguro que muchos de los vuestros viven anclados en ese estilo de vida, objetos, diseños, decoraciones, materiales, sin ser conscientes del rechazo que nos genera a las nuevas generaciones
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## randomizer (17 Feb 2022)

NON PLVS PACO


----------



## TALEBIANO (17 Feb 2022)

Coño, habéis llegado a 3?


----------



## Dictadura Sanchista (17 Feb 2022)

3 páginas y aún no ha salido ninguno de los míticos cuadros de caza. Aún más paco cuando se trata de uno de los grandes metidos en un pacopiso de los del yugo cogiendo la pared entera del comedor.


----------



## Turbamulta (17 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo una casa donde tenían en el pasillo una sucesión de láminas enmarcadas con escenas de la caza del zorro con los pies de las láminas en inglés por supuesto que para algo era la caza del zorro.


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> 3 páginas y aún no ha salido ninguno de los míticos cuadros de caza. Aún más paco cuando se trata de uno de los grandes metidos en un pacopiso de los del yugo cogiendo la pared entera del comedor.



si señor. Arte con clase.


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> 3 páginas y aún no ha salido ninguno de los míticos cuadros de caza. Aún más paco cuando se trata de uno de los grandes metidos en un pacopiso de los del yugo cogiendo la pared entera del comedor.



si señor. Arte con clase.


----------



## Serakenaton (17 Feb 2022)

Se ve muy pequeño pero es un perro de los que movían la cabeza. PACO PREMIUM


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

2 letreros de bares paco distintos pero bellos dentro de su paquicidad





Ohh ademas aqui vemos otro invento PACO de alta tecnologia.
Las cortinillas de plastico que aveces hacian daño y si entrabas rapido te tiraba las gafas al suelo.


----------



## Topacio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Serakenaton dijo:


> Se ve muy pequeño pero es un perro de los que movían la cabeza. PACO PREMIUM
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 947539



Ya solo ver un motor trasero es paco!
pero si porsche aun los pone ahi por algo sera!!


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## fluffy (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Estoy de acuerdo


----------



## Ludlow (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

es postre de menu de bar poligonero.
La nata no entra en menu


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947566



lo siento, viendo ese lazo amarillo no es digno de un zanks.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (17 Feb 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947487
> 
> 
> En mi mente, a fuego



Míticos calendarios de explosivos Río tinto con chortinas de Julio Romero de Torres


----------



## Neiklot (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947441
> Ver archivo adjunto 947442
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mi bloque es mas feo aun


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

aveces estas rancheras iban acompañadas de estas otras:


----------



## wysiwyg (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Juan Niebla (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Klapaucius (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## sinosuke (17 Feb 2022)

.


----------



## wysiwyg (17 Feb 2022)

Cassettes en las gasolineras y restaurantes


----------



## Juan Niebla (17 Feb 2022)

Paco, hortera y además follamoros en los sesenta


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

el mejor paquismo televisivo fue en los 90 con genios y figuras paco como este señor


----------



## Dr Strangelove (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


>



pijama paco!!

Su prima;


----------



## tucco (17 Feb 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


>



Yo voto por esta foto, aunque el nivel está altísimo...


----------



## Lord Vader (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## AmericanSamoa (17 Feb 2022)

El país del mal gusto.

Es lógico que la evolución lógica a eso sea el mueble de Ikea ese alargado blanco con el televisor plano encima, la mesa Lack y su correspondiente sofá, también de Ikea.

Luego hay que repetir mucho eso de "es que los italianos triunfan porque saben venderse" (será que Occidente no tiene especial simpatía por la antiestética española).


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

La carta de los platos combinados es paco y la traduccion a ingles de glogle traslator


----------



## Dr Strangelove (17 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947558



A ese flan en la carta de un restaurante ultra moderno le quitan enseguida el paquismo :
"Mousse de vainilla y huevo con su espejo de caramelo"


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

mal, mal muuyy mal.
Nunca supiste usarlas. la parte trasera se doblaba y pisabas encima en plan chancla desde el primer dia.


----------



## Klapaucius (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Andevaleño (17 Feb 2022)

Expendedora de puñado de pistachos a 5 duros



Máquina recreativa cenital



Rodilleras pantalón de chándal



Visera



Carta de ajuste
​


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> A ese flan en la carta de un restaurante ultra moderno le quitan enseguida el paquismo :
> "Mousse de vainilla y huevo con su espejo de caramelo"



y te cobran por el flan lo mismo que Paco por un menu completo de macarrones, escalope con patatas, vino de la casa y cafe o postre a elegir.


----------



## Carnemomia (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## jabalino (17 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Las zapatillas de la primera foto son idénticas a las que llevo puestas en este mismo momento. Lo cual me convierte en PACO.
> 
> Pero hay bonus. También las pongo con madreñas para estar por la finca. Así que evoluciono en SUPERPACOOOOOOO.



Ya somos dos.


----------



## biba ecuador (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (17 Feb 2022)

@Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


>



ostia puta, he aprendido algo nuevo.
BAGUETERIA.
sera una bocateria pero solo con baguetes? 
que mal! yo prefiero los bocatas de pan generoso que contienen Jrandes pedazos de panceta


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

no dejes de ir, un bar paco solo sobrevive con clientela paco.


----------



## Pichorrica (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## jvega (17 Feb 2022)

Falta también en la tradición de los pueblo Pako cuando llega la feria y se ponen las zagalas entangadas 
LA TÓMBOLA


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

El tipico descampado entre bloques donde jugamos de niños, nos despellejamos las rodillas y tocamos las primeras tetas.


----------



## Juan Niebla (17 Feb 2022)

calendarios paco de bolsillo de los setente


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

jvega dijo:


> Falta también en la tradición de los pueblo Pako cuando llega la feria y se ponen las zagalas entangadas
> LA TÓMBOLA



casi que agradezco que las "zagalas" de esta foto no esten en tanga


----------



## InmortanJoe (17 Feb 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


>



Coño el Van Damme Pako,tambien hacia un split de piernas cuando se separaban los bólidos?


----------



## Turbamulta (17 Feb 2022)

Esta colección setentera, patrocinada por el ministerio de Información y Turismo de Fraga y RTVE


----------



## Ebonycontractor (17 Feb 2022)

Esto es ser Paco


----------



## InmortanJoe (17 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El tipico descampado entre bloques donde jugamos de niños, nos despellejamos las rodillas y tocamos las primeras tetas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 947732



Con peligro de clavarse las jeringas de los yonkis


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

InmortanJoe dijo:


> Con peligro de clavarse las jeringas de los yonkis



no eres paco si se niño tu madre no te decia;
Cuidado con las jeringas! no las toques !
y aqui sigo, vivo


----------



## butricio (17 Feb 2022)

El hilo es una maravilla

Paquismo es esto:


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

butricio dijo:


> El hilo es una maravilla
> 
> Paquismo es esto:



No le falta nada !!


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Malvender (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947763



entra en paco.
pero es Neopaco.


----------



## SPQR (17 Feb 2022)

Los azulejitos de los bares Paco: Paquismo al cuadrado.








Yo tuve un Vespino SC, trucado con un 65 y un tobarro tó ruidoso. Tremenda máquina y nada nada Paco.



asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947430


----------



## Turbamulta (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## jvega (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (17 Feb 2022)

El que tenga dudas que pregunte.


----------



## UnaPerra666 (17 Feb 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> 3 páginas y aún no ha salido ninguno de los míticos cuadros de caza. Aún más paco cuando se trata de uno de los grandes metidos en un pacopiso de los del yugo cogiendo la pared entera del comedor.



Quiero creer que soy de menté abierta pero no entiendo ¿Por qué alguien tendría esto en su casa? ¿Que se supone que le quieres trasmitir a la gente que te visita? ¿Les parece bonito?


----------



## Turbamulta (17 Feb 2022)

Otro libro mítico del paquismo


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> Esto es ser Paco



Yo diria que con mas tripa ese dibujo es este señor.
Si no es el maximo nivel de paquismo invito a los forers a que ponga el suyo.
Español al poder ser.


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

UnaPerra666 dijo:


> Quiero creer que soy de menté abierta pero no entiendo ¿Por qué alguien tendría esto en su casa? ¿Que se supone que le quieres trasmitir a la gente que te visita? ¿Les parece bonito?



una bonita escena de caza de tiempos en los que habia menos ofendiditos


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

pues hay una joya;
La banda sonora de nacido el 4 se julio
de John willians


----------



## Pio Pio (17 Feb 2022)

Bueno en parte si, son como unas mechas que flotan encima de un recipiente con aceite, se encienden( todavia queda alguna abuela que lo hace) el día de difuntos, por cada muerto una. PACO total.


----------



## SPQR (17 Feb 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947446


----------



## Formato JPG (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## MAUSER (17 Feb 2022)

"PPaco" Casado


----------



## Floky (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

dios, si lo consigues quito la mampara y lo pongo.
Veo negocio, nos asociamos?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Feb 2022)

butricio dijo:


> El hilo es una maravilla
> 
> Paquismo es esto:



tipico chapero colombiano

que ropa mas ridicula


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

2 cosas que todo coche paco tenia


----------



## cataubas (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## SPQR (17 Feb 2022)

Cantar la Ramona de Esteso a todo pulmón con tus compañeros de clase en el autobús, con la cinta de casette comprada en la gasolinera. La auténtica saluc antitraumas, stréss y otras mierdas postmodernas.







-----

Goder, recuerdo unos que si les echabas saliva, se hacia transparente el bikini y podias ver lo que habia debajo....

Muy Paco.



Juan Niebla dijo:


> calendarios paco de bolsillo de los setente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Por si no habeis visto mi hilo de cumpleaños infantiles paco;









CUMPLEAÑOS INFANTILES PACO


Pongamos foto de ejemplo, asi era un cumpleaños infantil paco en los 80 Que yo recuerde el plato fuerte podian ser medias noches de mortadela sandwich dividido en 4 triangulos de chorizo o chopped Tortilla de patata cortada en dados y con palillos. Snacks paco sin marca de color naranja. y en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Triyuga (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En burbuja.info deben haber hilos de estos por un tubo
> 
> Lo más paco es la placa del mministerio de la vivienda franquista que aún podemos ver en muchas viviendas construidas en los 50~60~70
> 
> ...



Igual como retiraron las placas, podian haber dinamitado las viviendas esas fachas...


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (17 Feb 2022)

Un tapiz con una escena campestre.


----------



## spica (17 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


>



En 1982 un compañero había tenido un hijo y nos llevo a casa a conocer la criatura, vivía con la suegra, la buena mujer nos saco esas copas y una botella de anís y otra de coñac.


----------



## Triyuga (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

peor aun era el tour o la vuelta a españa


----------



## SPQR (17 Feb 2022)

+10







Y añade el típico yonki que te pedía 20 duros para el autobús.



InmortanJoe dijo:


> Con peligro de clavarse las jeringas de los yonkis


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (17 Feb 2022)

Sansón y sobran las palabras.


----------



## ANS² (17 Feb 2022)

jvega dijo:


> Falta el sofá de sky rojo o granate



y los cojines daos la vuelta pa que no suden los cojones

mis 10


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> +10
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en mi barrio los yonkis no nos molestaban. Recuerdo jugar a bolos con las yonki lata


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (17 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Las zapatillas de la primera foto son idénticas a las que llevo puestas en este mismo momento. Lo cual me convierte en PACO.
> 
> Pero hay bonus. También las pongo con madreñas para estar por la finca. Así que evoluciono en SUPERPACOOOOOOO.



He buscado qué carajos son unas madreñas y parece la fusión de un zueco holandés con unas geta japonesas


----------



## spica (17 Feb 2022)

Sois unos putos burgueses.

Mi madre tenia la automatica y la manual.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (17 Feb 2022)

Cigarrillos de chocolate....extintos hoy en día


----------



## Satori (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Satori (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## SPQR (17 Feb 2022)

GIL era el Paquismo político por excelencia.





Y Ruiz Ma, Pacopijo, pero Paco al fin y al cabo.



Boyer: Pues no haber alquilao.... 



asiqué dijo:


> Yo diria que con mas tripa ese dibujo es este señor.
> Si no es el maximo nivel de paquismo invito a los forers a que ponga el suyo.
> Español al poder ser.
> Ver archivo adjunto 947774
> ...


----------



## Kbkubito (17 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Las zapatillas de la primera foto son idénticas a las que llevo puestas en este mismo momento. Lo cual me convierte en PACO.
> 
> Pero hay bonus. También las pongo con madreñas para estar por la finca. Así que evoluciono en SUPERPACOOOOOOO.



Yo he bajado al estanco mas de una vez con ellas puestas.


----------



## Topedelagama (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Satori (17 Feb 2022)

Por cierto hace poco estuve en Marruecos, y parecía que me habían metido en el túnel del tiempo: los moros hacen los mismos chistes de mariquitas que Arévalo en su época.


----------



## Satori (17 Feb 2022)

Nueve casetes de gasolinera que hoy serían prohibidas en menos que canta un payo


Si tiene usted cierta edad, tal vez recuerde las cintas de gasolinera. ¿No le suenan? Vaya. Quizá hemos ido muy deprisa y sea menester recordar que un casete es una “cajita de plástico que encierra una cinta magnética para el registro y reproducción de sonidos”, que se hacía sonar en el “loro”, el r




blogs.publico.es


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (17 Feb 2022)

El auténtico coche Paco


----------



## Topedelagama (17 Feb 2022)

Este era el coche de mi madre


----------



## spica (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (17 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor es que en las llamadas locales no había que poner prefijo


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## spica (17 Feb 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Este era el coche de mi madre




Y en este aprendi a conducir.


----------



## Trilerotrolero (17 Feb 2022)

Estais confundiendo paco con vintage. Que puta falta de visión de mercado.


----------



## Topedelagama (17 Feb 2022)

spica dijo:


> Y en este aprendi a conducir.



Lo tenía un amigo, mis primeras fiestas fui en ese coche


----------



## Topedelagama (17 Feb 2022)

Trilerotrolero dijo:


> Estais confundiendo paco con vintage. Que puta falta de visión de mercado.



Correcto, es ver cosas del pasado y nos venimos arriba


----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947818






España años 60 y 70






España 2022







Emigrar a Alemania con 10.000 euros


Creo que aquí hay un problema. Me parece que aquí hay mucho ingeniero, mucho oficinista y mucha nenaza bailarina de can can que no ha trabajado sirviendo cafés o moviendo cajas en su vida, y cree que acabar haciéndolo sería imposible. Mi caso no es ese. He trabajado en la peor mierda siempre...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (17 Feb 2022)

Nuestro juego de mesa


----------



## DIGITVS (17 Feb 2022)

El primer *DETECTOR DE SUBNORMALES* que recuerdo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Feb 2022)

Topacio dijo:


>



Extreme paquismo.


----------



## proximo (17 Feb 2022)

Lo paco, lo nuestro.


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Correcto, es ver cosas del pasado y nos venimos arriba



si eh?
toma dosis extra de paquismo


----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Nuestro juego de mesa
> Ver archivo adjunto 947874




Yo diria que es falomir






Juegos - El plagio tiene un nombre: FALOMIR.


"GIMAN" :roto2: "GRAN HOTEL" (vs HOTEL de MB) HEROCULTs (vs HERO QUEST) SPACEGO (vs. CRUZADA ESTELAR + plagio del título del STRATEGO + plagio de la portada de NARCO POLICE de Dinamic) COLGADO (vs AHORCADO de MB) HUNDIR LOS BARCOS (vs HUNDIR LA FLOTA) COLOCA 4 (vs CONECTA 4)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (17 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947558



Pus a mí ME GUSTA


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Feb 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Yo he bajado al estanco mas de una vez con ellas puestas.



Yo sigo bajando con ellas y el pijama alguna vez al súper o descalzo.No me apetece vestirme pa ir al súper.


----------



## spica (17 Feb 2022)

Causaron furor ...







Y no, no son para meterselas en el chocho.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (17 Feb 2022)

DIGITVS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947870
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jajaja que era esa mierda????

Recuerdo verlo en los 80 pero era muy niño


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Pus a mí ME GUSTA



y a mi.


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

timbre analogico


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

spica dijo:


> Causaron furor ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con eso te reventabas la mano,los dedos o la cara.


----------



## Topedelagama (17 Feb 2022)

DIGITVS dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947870
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi detector supremo de subnormales y a su vez horteras era este:


----------



## Palimpsesto. (17 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


>





SPQR dijo:


> GIL era el Paquismo político por excelencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tiempos más auténticos, lejos de toda la falsedad actual.


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


>



Con vitamina D Billi fockabocassssssssss Tulipán manda Avriccc jrande


----------



## DIGITVS (17 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Jajaja que era esa mierda????
> 
> Recuerdo verlo en los 80 pero era muy niño



Pues fue un artilugio PACODEMIER que servía para meter las monedas para cuando te bajaras a la playa. Los hoteles de la Costa del Sol, al menos, estaban atestados de guiris y nacionales con el monedero colgado al cuello. Muy cutre tío.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (17 Feb 2022)

Yo estoy en un salón estilo neoPaco, me dan ganas de postearlo con orgullo jajaja.

Foros de comuniones y bautizos incluidas.


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Feb 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947697
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 947704



Buenos pieses hijodeputaaaaaa gracias me estoy partiendo


----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Yo estoy en un salón estilo neoPaco, me dan ganas de postearlo con orgullo jajaja.
> 
> Foros de comuniones y bautizos incluidas.



neo paco es paco. Esta aceptado con su buen chaiselonge


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si eh?
> toma dosis extra de paquismo
> Ver archivo adjunto 947879


----------



## DIGITVS (17 Feb 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Mi detector supremo de subnormales y a su vez horteras era este:




Jajajaja, la RAYMA. Otro buen detector de subnormales, sí.


----------



## Zbigniew (17 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El tipico descampado entre bloques donde jugamos de niños, nos despellejamos las rodillas y tocamos las primeras tetas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 947732



Ahora hay pisos igualmente pacos ahí a 350000 eurapios de esclavitud.


----------



## Ederne (17 Feb 2022)

Esta si que es Paco y lo dice su canción.


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947883


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## angela82 (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Feb 2022)

angela82 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947896
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 947897



dios el coche cama es un zulo para 3.
Vacaciones en eso? me quedo remando gracias


----------



## Topedelagama (17 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Esta si que es Paco y lo dice su canción.



jajajaja es buenísima, debería ser el himno de este foro.


----------



## Minsky Moment (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Plandemista (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## DIGITVS (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947903
> Ver archivo adjunto 947905
> 
> 
> ...




Ahí te faltan unas Tórtola


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

100% paco española






La hermana


----------



## spica (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> dios el coche cama es un zulo para 3.
> Vacaciones en eso? me quedo remando gracias



Eso era la mitad de un departamento de literas.

Llevaba 6 literas y eran mixtas.


----------



## angela82 (18 Feb 2022)

spica dijo:


> Eso era la mitad de un departamento de literas.
> 
> Llevaba 6 literas y eran mixtas.



lo que sería aguantar los ronquidos de la gente toda la noche


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Esta si que es Paco y lo dice su canción.



Nunca había visto el vídeo original, sino éste:



El original es una fumada tremenda también    La letra es absurda y esas cabezas cutres con la cara mal dibujada y las pelucas.


----------



## Plandemista (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ederne (18 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Nunca había visto el vídeo original, sino éste:
> 
> 
> 
> El original es una fumada tremenda también    La letra es absurda y esas cabezas cutres con la cara mal dibujada y las pelucas.



Lo vi en programa*"Cachitos de hierro y cromo" *supongo que era la moda de la época, pero que horterada*  *y el primer video que vi al respecto fue este:


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Plandemista (18 Feb 2022)

El pijama:


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

¿ alguien conoce este tapiz ? no tengo claro que fuese habitual . lo he buscado en google , hacía años que no lo veía y me ha traído un recuerdo nostálgico y repulsivo. 

Un cuñado de mi madre estaba embarcado en un barco mercante y se hizo con un lote de estas mierdas en Estados Unidos que supongo que después de pasada la romería los regalaban . y vino haciéndose el generoso regalándolos a todas las casas de sus cuñadas. 
Presidió el pasillo de mi casa durante años . harto de verlos , siendo niño , convencí a mi madre para que lo pusiera de alfombra en su habitación, pero sólo lo tuvo un día pues le daba vergüenza que dos caras la mirasen cuando salía de la cama, sus partes íntimas.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (18 Feb 2022)

Un póster con una "gachi" (palabra paca) con las tetas al viento en un taller mecánico. Cuanto más esté a la vista más puntos de pacosidad da, puede estar dentro de una taquilla. 



Un rudimentario matamoscas con restos de moscas fosilizados y la goma resequebrajada de las hostias propinadas con furia porcina y cuyo cuerpo consta de un alambre envuelto en cinta de color de esa que cuando se despega deja restos de pegamento negro y lo enguarra todo, si constase de este elemento despegado parcialmente y con todavía poder de adherencia para la mano que lo empuñe entonces máxima tasación. 




Un cuatro latas, es el coche Paco por excelencia, debería ser español en vez de francés.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



El cuadro de metal de la última cena , lo tenía mi abuela en el comedor. 
Siempre me pareció tenebroso . Suponía que la chica que estaba al lado de Jesucristo era su mujer que se tapaba las tetas , hasta que un día mi abuela me dijo que era San Juan . También me dijo que Judas tenía la bolsa con las 30 monedas en la mano . Es el que está en el extremo derecho y desde ese día no podía fijarme en otra cosa.


----------



## Larrylee (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (18 Feb 2022)

Paquismo del siglo XXI.
Plato de plastico con cuchillo y tenedor de plástico.
Quién no ha ido a una merendola y ha tenido que sufrir estos instrumentos y sus vicisitudes.
Sin duda que dentro de una generación será algo que los más jóvenes verán como algo Paco y los más viejos como Paco y repulsivo por haber tenido que sufrir en sus carnes el uso de tal aberración.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

Larrylee dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947944


----------



## Plandemista (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Vamos a relajarnos un poco hoy.
> No todo es guerra rusa, inflacion y politicos matandose en el PP.
> 
> Define* LO PACO* con una foto y enseña a los forers jovenes que cosas hicieron *JRANDE* a este pais.
> ...



Me encanta TODO


----------



## viogenes (18 Feb 2022)

spica dijo:


> Eso era la mitad de un departamento de literas.
> 
> Llevaba 6 literas y eran mixtas.



También había de 3 literas.

Si se compraban 4 literas a la vez, te daban un departamento de 6 para los 4.

El "coche cama" no era explotado por la renfe, eran de wagonlits. Normalmente eran dos coches de camas y el vagón restaurante. Las cabinas eran de dos camas muy altas paralelas que se llamaban "T". O dos camas en litera. Podias comprar las dos camas e ir solo, se llamaba un "single". Si comprabas simplemente una cama, te podía tocar compartir cabina con otro pasajero. Como en esa época todos nos conocíamos, en la estación siempre encontrabas a alguien conocido que iba en el tren y te cambiabas.

En cada estación de término había un par de señoras que se encargaban de limpiar y preparar las cabinas, y acomodaban a la gente a la partida. También estaba "el mozo", que viajaba en el tren. Era costumbre pedirle una botella de agua mineral al llegar al tren.

En la cabina había un pequeño lavabo y un orinal escamoteable. Abrías una trampilla y se veía la vía. Meabas, cerrabas la trampilla y caía a la vía. Había un cartel que decía que no se usase en las estaciones.


----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

spica dijo:


> Eso era la mitad de un departamento de literas.
> 
> Llevaba 6 literas y eran mixtas.



Brutal los viajes en eso. De hecho a mí de crío me encantaban, me fascinaba la idea de dormir en un tren.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (18 Feb 2022)

Tienda Paco .


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> También había de 3 literas.
> 
> Si se compraban 4 literas a la vez, te daban un departamento de 6 para los 4.
> 
> ...



Buen recuerdo me acabas de desbloquear. Como dato curioso, el que llamas “mozo” le llamaban el “camífero” en argot ferroviario. Conoci a mucha gente de wagon lits por mi trabajo y tanto los camareros y camiferos siempre tenían un montón de historias buenísimas para contar, gente muy muy viajada y muy divertida.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Tienda Paco .
> Ver archivo adjunto 947951




había una ferretería con carteles exactamente iguales llenos de faltas de ortografía y comentarios delirantes del tipo : " habridor para abrir latas " o " calientapies para los pies fríos " 

Cuando pasábamos por allí los niños nos mondábamos de risa .


----------



## viogenes (18 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Brutal los viajes en eso. De hecho a mí de crío me encantaban, me fascinaba la idea de dormir en un tren.



Cuando viajabas en coche cama, el billete incluía el precio de un billete de primera clase más la cama. Si el tren llegaba con retraso, ibas al despacho del jefe de estación y te devolvían parte del billete (no la cama) en función del retraso. Recuerdo una época en que el tren siempre llegaba tarde. Te despertabas, veías que faltaban dos horitas para llegar, y te volvías a dormir con tu almohada de plumas, con la alegría de que al llegar, te iban a devolver una pasta. Me salía el viaje un poco más caro que en litera.


----------



## Zbigniew (18 Feb 2022)

Que alguien ponga el Calisay , a mí me gustaba.Fui a unas cosas en la embajada año 78( unos asuntillos) me lo pusieron y me gusto.


----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Lo mejor es que en las llamadas locales no había que poner prefijo
> Ver archivo adjunto 947867
> Ver archivo adjunto 947867



Así es, y los prefijos no se hicieron obligatorios hasta bien entrados los 90

“y marque el 91 delante si llama desde fuera de Madrid”


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (18 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> había una ferretería con carteles exactamente iguales llenos de faltas de ortografía y comentarios delirantes del tipo : " habridor para abrir latas " o " calientapies para los pies fríos "
> 
> Cuando pasábamos por allí los niños nos mondábamos de risa .



Esta tienda todavía funciona en La Coruña....si quieres hacer un master como escaparatista no puedes dejar de visitarla.


----------



## Quercus ilex (18 Feb 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> y los cojines daos la vuelta pa que no suden los cojones
> 
> mis 10
> [/QUO
> ...


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## spica (18 Feb 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> También había de 3 literas.
> 
> Si se compraban 4 literas a la vez, te daban un departamento de 6 para los 4.
> 
> El "coche cama" no era explotado por la renfe, eran de wagonlits. Normalmente eran dos coches de camas y el vagón restaurante. Las cabinas eran de dos camas muy altas paralelas que se llamaban "T". O dos camas en litera. Podias comprar las dos camas e ir solo, se llamaba un "single". Si comprabas simplemente una cama, te podía tocar compartir cabina con otro pasajero. Como en esa época todos nos conocíamos, en la estación siempre encontrabas a alguien conocido que iba en el tren y te cambiabas.



¿En que año comenzó la segregación por sexos en las cabinas de literas?


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Vamos a relajarnos un poco hoy.
> No todo es guerra rusa, inflacion y politicos matandose en el PP.
> 
> Define* LO PACO* con una foto y enseña a los forers jovenes que cosas hicieron *JRANDE* a este pais.
> ...



Esas son las zapatillas que perdí en el hospital de Sevilla, no fue la silla.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Discrepante Libre (18 Feb 2022)

Plandemista dijo:


> El pijama:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 947935


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947430



Esa no era muy Paco, la auténtica moto Paco es esta. Mobylette campera con caja de frutería en la parrilla rugiendo duro en las incorporaciones a los caminos de tierra y con Paco fumando un ideales mientras conduce a una mano MANDA.


----------



## Nudels (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Kbkubito (18 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Yo sigo bajando con ellas y el pijama alguna vez al súper o descalzo.No me apetece vestirme pa ir al súper.



Yo,ahora que vivo en un pueblo también voy a veces a la tienda en pijama,pero en Madrid me cortaba. Solo las zapatillas de jubileta,el pijama de parecía demasiado para chamberí.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el mejor paquismo televisivo fue en los 90 con genios y figuras paco como este señor
> Ver archivo adjunto 947619



Era el puto amo, el Donald Trump español. ¡TODO UN GRANDE DE ESPAÑA!


----------



## Castellano (18 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Brutal los viajes en eso. De hecho a mí de crío me encantaban, me fascinaba la idea de dormir en un tren.



Los que éramos hijos de ferroviarios teníamos un viaje en coche cama al año gratis. Además del kilométrico.
A mi también me molaba, recuerdo en un viaje a Barcelona, que el tren paraba un buen rato de madrugada en Miranda de Ebro y me baje en pijama al anden, tendría no se 8 o 9 años, y vi toda la fauna que pululaba (mendigos rebuscando y fumándose colillas de las papeleras)


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> 2 cosas que todo coche paco tenia
> Ver archivo adjunto 947805
> Ver archivo adjunto 947806






Y que no le falte el pomo del cambio tuning Paco.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los que éramos hijos de ferroviarios teníamos un viaje en coche cama al año gratis. Además del kilométrico.
> A mi también me molaba, recuerdo en un viaje a Barcelona, que el tren paraba un buen rato de madrugada en Miranda de Ebro y me baje en pijama al anden, tendría no se 8 o 9 años, y vi toda la fauna que pululaba (mendigos rebuscando y fumándose colillas de las papeleras)



Ir desde Miranda de Ebro hasta Alicante en el expreso Sol de Levante con coches verdes tirados por una 333 para luego ir desde allí en bus hasta Benidorm para pasar el mes de agosto MANDA.

Aquellos si que eran trenes y no los supositorios con ruedas que hay ahora como los alvia o los ave.


----------



## Derroition Man (18 Feb 2022)

La capilla portátil que iba de casa en casa.







Con su reglamentaria hucha.


----------



## Quercus ilex (18 Feb 2022)

Grande, grande este hilo. Os doy 10 zanks a todos y cada uno. ¡Qué recuerdos!

El rugido de las Mobilettes Camperas anunciaba los amaneceres en mi pueblo, cabalgadas por indómitos viñeros, ya fueran pichuleros o a jornal, con las tijeras de podar y el hacha o la azá ( según la temporada) enganchadas al porta trasero mediante las imprescindibles gomas negras.

Este hilo cuenta más de nuestra intrahistoria, la de la gente anónima que construyó este país en los 60-70-80, que 100 libros de historia sobre aquellos años. Que fueron más duros, más cutres y polvorientos que los de ahora. Pero también más simples y sencillos, más ingenuos. Y, sobre todo, llenos de ilusión para los que éramos de clase humilde: nosotros y nuestros padres estabamos convencidos de que iríamos a mejor, de que la fortuna* nos acompañaría si no esforzábamos por conseguirla. Ese sentimiento ya no existe, ha sido sustituido por el conformismo, la comodidad, la desesperanza, el hastío. Por el NO FUTURE.

Sabemos de dónde venimos, quiénes éramos, pero no tenemos ni pajolera idea de quiénes somos ni de adónde vamos. O puede que sí y que saberlo nos espante.*


----------



## viogenes (18 Feb 2022)

spica dijo:


> ¿En que año comenzó la segregación por sexos en las cabinas de literas?



No tengo conocimiento. Sólo fui una vez en litera de tres, con dos amigos. Si no había billete en coche cama, prefería ir en primera. Eran seis asientos y si se abatían se convertían en tres camas paralelas a la marcha del tren. Estabas ocupando dos plazas, pero el revisor no decía nada. Normalmente había sitio de sobra y podías ir toda la noche acostado. En segunda eran 8 asientos y era muy difícil acostarse porque había mucha gente.





Esto es un compartimento de segunda, de 8 asientos. Tirando del punto negro se podían dejar las dos partes del asiento en horizontal, y empalmarlas con el de enfrente.


Recuerdo que mi madre me contó que cuando era estudiante, a principios de los 60, había un compartimento en primera clase (asientos, no literas) solo para aquellas mujeres que lo pidiesen. También me contó que un día iba ella sola en un vagón, y que el revisor le dijo "no tema señorita, yo voy a dormir en el compartimento de al lado" y le dio la una llave especial para que cerrase por dentro.

En primera viajaban muchos empleados de la renfe y policías. Un día iba con otro tío en un compartimento, y pasaron dos tipos raros que se nos quedaron mirando. Dieron un par de pasadas, hasta que entraron y le pidieron al otro que saliese al pasillo. Resultó que eran polis, y les habían robado algo que habían dejado en el compartimento al ir al restaurante. El revisor les había dicho que mi compañero era poli también, y al ir el tren medio vacío, yo era uno de los sospechosos. Menos mal que mi compañero era testigo de que yo no había salido del compartimento. Versión paco de asesinato en el orient express.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Esta si que es Paco y lo dice su canción.



El himno oficial del floro.


----------



## saturn (18 Feb 2022)

Este tipo de butaca no podía faltar en una habitación Paco, era muy práctica ya q se abría y se podía meter el pijama dentro...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (18 Feb 2022)

El pacómetro va a reventar jaja.


----------



## Jevitronka (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (18 Feb 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Mi detector supremo de subnormales y a su vez horteras era este:



Ostia, una de mis profesoras en 5º de EGB llevaba esta pulsera que parece de la época íbera.

Se llamaba pulsera ionma y fue famosa durante un tiempo en los 80 sobre todo para detectar subnormales.

Decía que sus potentes imanes (que eran dos bolas de hierro de mierda roscadas) equilibraban las corrientes magneticas del cuerpo y actuaban como si fuese ibuprofeno en vena.


----------



## saturn (18 Feb 2022)

No nos olvidemos de los tapetes de ganchillo, auténtico trabajo de hormiga de las abuelas. 
Un básico en toda casa Paco.


----------



## tontimer (18 Feb 2022)

Conste que algo que sea P A C O no tiene por qué ser necesariamente naif. No sé si habéis puesto esto


y algo que aunque sea local (Sevilla) algo que me parece muy PACO es el *bollo de pan* (no se si existe fuera, no sabéis lo que os perdéis)


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (18 Feb 2022)

Bar La Gasca: Adiós a una vida tras la barra - Cafés y Bares de Zaragoza


Este establecimiento de la capital aragonesa fundado en el 1943 por el matrimonio Gasca echa la persiana después de 74 años de servicio en plena Plaza Salamero.




cafesybares.com





Es el bar PACO PACO por excelencia en Zaragoza.

Quien no haya estado en el Bar LAgasca en la plaza Salamero (antes de que lo reformaran) es que no ha vivido lo PACO en Zaragoza.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Feb 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948039
> 
> 
> Este tipo de butaca no podía faltar en una habitación Paco, era muy práctica ya q se abría y se podía meter el pijama dentro...



Tengo una idéntica en el pueblo, la semana que viene que iré por allí os subiré algunas foticos de algunos enseres muy paco que tengo allí.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Feb 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> .



Lladró, garantía de paquismo de luxe.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Feb 2022)

A mis abuelos les encantaba la tarta al whisky, pasión que yo, en mi juventud e ignorancia, no era capaz de apreciar. Ahora, más madura y versada en el paquismo, sólo puedo decir que ellos tenían razón, por supuesto, y yo no. Viva lo Paco.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Feb 2022)

butricio dijo:


> El hilo es una maravilla
> 
> Paquismo es esto:



JOE DE MIERDA.


----------



## El Caga Chele (18 Feb 2022)

La verdad no alcanzo a distinguir si en verdad es solo mal gusto o es un fetiche forero anti baby boomer a lo español. 

La mayoría son cosas que también he visto en escenas inglesas y simplemente me parecen viejas.


----------



## imaginARIO (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## ffxxmz (18 Feb 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


>


----------



## saturn (18 Feb 2022)

Papel WC Paco.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (18 Feb 2022)

pal baile:




pal futbol bien apretada en la oreja:


----------



## Sietebailes (18 Feb 2022)

Paco premiun


----------



## Sietebailes (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> 2 letreros de bares paco distintos pero bellos dentro de su paquicidad
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 947540
> Ver archivo adjunto 947541
> ...



Cuando entrabas ahí dentro, sabías que había hombres de verdad, se decían las cosas claras y a la cara y si hay follón,chupitos para todos y tan amigos.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

tulicrem.
Antes de existir las marcas blancas, estaban las marcas baratas.




ojo que son SABOR no de avellanas, como la nocilla. Era como una margarina de sabores.
Pero lo paco paco era el triple sabor



NUTRITITIVA GOLOSINA ?
mis huevos morenos tambien lo son 
y muchos direis; estos de tulicrem iban por delante, inventaron el sabor de fresa cuando no existia.
y yo digo; no sois unos pacos bien informados


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

la cristaleria secundaria era esto;


----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947903
> Ver archivo adjunto 947905
> 
> 
> ...



Ostia las sandalias del desarrollo.. dios mio me has llevado a mi infancia tercermundista! Los obreros iban con el capazo de cemento y las sandalias desarrollistas. Jajaja, eso si es el jodido paquismo extremo y las J'Hayber fue lo primero que me vino a la cabeza al abrir el hilo. Mis dieses.


----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

Petete el del libro gordo dijo:


> Un póster con una "gachi" (palabra paca) con las tetas al viento en un taller mecánico. Cuanto más esté a la vista más puntos de pacosidad da, puede estar dentro de una taquilla.
> Ver archivo adjunto 947930
> 
> 
> ...



El 4 latas era lo mas. Rápido no era, pero te llevaba a todos lados.


----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> La capilla portátil que iba de casa en casa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948006
> 
> ...



ESTO, ESTO iba a poner yo. Lo que pasa es que esta es una mierda macho... en casa de mi abuela llevaban una que era en 3D y con rayos laser sobre un fondo de nubes lisérgicas. Lo mismo te ponías a rezar que te tomabas un tripi, servía para todo la virgen esa.


----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

Se os olvidan dos clásicos


----------



## jotace (18 Feb 2022)

Así, sin leerme todo el hilo.

En casa de mi abuela me lo pasaba pipa jugando con el salvamanteles plegable:


----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

Y con estas servilletas de plástico que no sirven para nada.


----------



## zirick (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Alarkos (18 Feb 2022)

Las futuras generaciones se reirán de nosotros al ver nuestras casas-hospital amuebladas por iKEA


----------



## Autómata (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sietebailes (18 Feb 2022)

Buaaa, me viene el gusto al paladar solo de verlos,y faltan los cheiw fresa acida


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> He buscado qué carajos son unas madreñas y parece la fusión de un zueco holandés con unas geta japonesas



Es algo que sorprende a la gente de fuera cuando viene a Asturias. Llegar a un bar de pueblo y encontrar a la puerta un montón de madreñas aparcadas. Y los paisanos en zapatillas dentro. No puede ser más cómodo. Sales de cualquier sitio a techo, te pones las madreñas y vas seco y aislado hasta la puerta del próximo sitio. Y además ganas sus buenos 8 centímetros de altura. Supongo que, más que paco, entra en lo típico y costumbrista.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Silverdaemon6 (18 Feb 2022)

gran hilo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ostia puta, he aprendido algo nuevo.
> BAGUETERIA.
> sera una bocateria pero solo con baguetes?
> que mal! yo prefiero los bocatas de pan generoso que contienen Jrandes pedazos de panceta
> Ver archivo adjunto 947711



Con todos mis respetos me veo en la obligacion de informarle de que eso no es panceta. 



Te peldono. Vete y no peques mas.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (18 Feb 2022)

121 dijo:


> Me da algo de tristeza pensar que la definición de paco es: aquellas cosas tradicionales de clases bajas y medias/bajas en épocas pasadas, sobre todo previas al estadillo tecnológico de los 90/2000, con un cierto olor a libertad y optimismo futuro dentro de la pobreza y cutrez que suponían.
> 
> Y que mis padres y seguro que muchos de los vuestros viven anclados en ese estilo de vida, objetos, diseños, decoraciones, materiales, sin ser conscientes del rechazo que nos genera a las nuevas generaciones



Disculpa pero las zapatillas de andar por casa de cuadros son la ostia


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

nose.nomeconsta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947729



Ya ha llegado el hijo puta rojo de mierda a joder un hilo agradable y simpatico. 


ME CAGO EN TU PUTA MADRE. 

Con la izmierda no se puede convivir.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Otro libro mítico del paquismo



 

Cuando no estaba mi madre leia ese libro con fruiccion. Daba para varias pajas.


----------



## midelburgo (18 Feb 2022)

Veo con estupor que a pesar de 20 paginas de pacadas os habeis dejado algunos de los mas importantes ritos de paso del paquismo.


































Sin duda, vuestro subsconsciente aun os domina.

*!LIBERAOS!*


----------



## midelburgo (18 Feb 2022)

SI ESTOS SON MUY PACO.



















Este pais ya no es el que era... Ahora alguien deberia hacer el hilo del no-paquismo, a ver si sigue siendo España...


----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Feb 2022)

España es un pais Paco.


----------



## JoseII (18 Feb 2022)

Las viejas enciclopedias son la mejor defensa contra el NWO.
Valen su precio en oro, corran a por una.

No se pueden manipular como la web


----------



## Vikingo2016 (18 Feb 2022)

Topacio dijo:


>



Lo del perro de cerámica es lo más Paco que he visto en una casa. 

Porque la gitana al fin al cabo es una muñeca y una niña puede jugar, el cuadro de caza te guste o no es para decorar, pero el perro no sirve para nada. Grande y se puede romper fácilmente.


----------



## gordofóbico (18 Feb 2022)

y qué feliz se es con esto


----------



## ugeruge (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

Mi sufrida madre tenía unos exactamente como estos en la salita. Con tres hijos varones que rozaban el salvajismo es fácil entender que aquellos pobres caballos acabaron siendo más Supergen (no existía el Loctite) que porcelana.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## biba ecuador (18 Feb 2022)

Los Marrano


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

El carajillo tocado de soberano


El almuerzo a las 10 de la mañana en bar paco o de carretera

Con cacaos y olivas






El vino y el jamon





La beremerita






Benidorm


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Los Marrano
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948220




Jajajjaja

Entrar a un bar paco rancio de Madrid, verte a Antonio Resines tomando un carajillo y largando contra no vacunados debe ser lo más paco.


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Feb 2022)

Autómata dijo:


>



Hostias la enciclopedia Larousse, mis padres la compraron y hasta 2010 o asi cada pocos años llamandoles que si querían el suplemento con las "actualizaciones" y eso que sólo compraron el primero que salió.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (18 Feb 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


>



Y la botella de Savin era una modernidad de los 60 y 70. Molaba mucho más todavía ir a buscar el vino a granel con una damajuana:


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ostia las sandalias del desarrollo.. dios mio me has llevado a mi infancia tercermundista! Los obreros iban con el capazo de cemento y las sandalias desarrollistas. Jajaja, eso si es el jodido paquismo extremo y las J'Hayber fue lo primero que me vino a la cabeza al abrir el hilo. Mis dieses.




Las jhayber, paderes aún se venden. El mismo modelo que los 80.

Añadiria las yumas new galaxy... 

2022 aún se siguen vendiendo.





Anuncio 1985


----------



## ironpipo (18 Feb 2022)

EL LEVANTE
Brutalismo arquitectónico + borregada apelotonada + 40 grados a la sombra






Madrugar para pillar sitio MANDA


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Feb 2022)

ffxxmz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948064


----------



## Dragón Asesino (18 Feb 2022)

Pues viendo muchas cosas paco y comparándolas con el mundo distópico en el que vivimos... Casi que prefiero las cosas paco. Hasta las echo de menos.


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Feb 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Y la botella de Savin era una modernidad de los 60 y 70. Molaba mucho más todavía ir a buscar el vino a granel con una damajuana:



Mi abuela hasta principios de los 80 el vino de diario lo iba a comprar a granel a una bodega con su garrafa.

Lo mismo por ejemplo para huevos la mayoría de la gente llevaba hueveras o reutilizaba las que vendian en los super porque en las tiendas los tenían a granel y por supuesto había que llevar bolsas para la compra, todo lo envolvían en papel encerado o periódicos. Luego en los 80 todo tenía que ir envasado con veinte plásticos y daban bolsas en todas partes y lo anterior era de pobres...y ahora vuelta a lo anterior porque es superecológico


----------



## Eremita (18 Feb 2022)

randomizer dijo:


> NON PLVS PACO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 947499




NON PLVS PACO
Esto debería ser un lema. Nos faltan la bandera y el escudo de armas.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (18 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Mi abuela hasta principios de los 80 el vino de diario lo iba a comprar a granel a una bodega con su garrafa.
> 
> Lo mismo por ejemplo para huevos la mayoría de la gente llevaba hueveras o reutilizaba las que vendian en los super porque en las tiendas los tenían a granel y por supuesto había que llevar bolsas para la compra, todo lo envolvían en papel encerado o periódicos. Luego en los 80 todo tenía que ir envasado con veinte plásticos y daban bolsas en todas partes y lo anterior era de pobres...y ahora vuelta a lo anterior porque es superecológico



Así era. E incluso las damajuanas de los 80 usaban ya como protección el plástico y no el esparto o el mimbre. De este tipo:







Y, efectivamente, a la compra se iba con tu bolsa. El capazo de mimbre MANDABA:







En muchísimas cosas, los últimos cincuenta años han consistido en convencer a la gente de que gastar más y ser un auténtico gilipollas con tu dinero es cosa de ricos y gente bien. Todavía conozco anticuarios que siguen riéndose de la cantidad de mesas de nogal, roble o castaño, trabajadas y torneadas con gusto y solera, que se llevaron gratis porque todo el mundo que quería ser moderno se compraba su nauseabunda mesa de formica. Qué bueno es el señor de los muebles que incluso se lleva la mesa vieja y no nos cobra nada


----------



## Lma0Zedong (18 Feb 2022)

Muchos comentarios son abiertamente antiespañoles, se asocia lo Paco con lo antiespañol. Ni las madreñas, ni el anís, ni el flan, entre otros, son Paco.

Estos hilos son el sueño húmedo de todos nuestros enemigos del Norte.


----------



## Juan Niebla (18 Feb 2022)

esto ya es paquismo brutal, cabezas de ciervos y jabalis adornando salones, tenia un amigo que su padre era cazador deportivo y tenia el salón lleno de cabezas de jabalí

quien no ha visto nunca algo así?


----------



## MOUSTRO (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## TheThingsWeDoForFashion (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## marvinhess (18 Feb 2022)

No falta uno de estos en un tiesto con el logotipo de la Caja Rural. Pluviómetros Paco de regalo mandan.


----------



## Extremoyduro (18 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Bueno en parte si, son como unas mechas que flotan encima de un recipiente con aceite, se encienden( todavia queda alguna abuela que lo hace) el día de difuntos, por cada muerto una. PACO total.



Me acuerdo de ir con seis o siete años a casa de mi abuela el día de difuntos, subir al atroje y encontrarme unos cuantos pucheros con aceite y varias de estas lamaprillas de aceite en cada uno... eso sí que acojonaba, y no lo del jalogüin...


----------



## Extremoyduro (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947811
> 
> 
> Por si no habeis visto mi hilo de cumpleaños infantiles paco;
> ...



Lo paco de mierda que queráis, pero qué felices éramos.


----------



## palmerita (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## el_petacas (18 Feb 2022)

Coleccionables PACO:




Fiestas PACO (que los rojos nos quieren quitar):


----------



## laresial (18 Feb 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Correcto, es ver cosas del pasado y nos venimos arriba



Si pero el paquismo no es pasado, es eterno presente.
Como ser español.

Típica alfombrilla con swasticas en las casas españolas.
Nadie sabe que están llenas de swasticas, pero ahí están.

Una swastica en cada casa española.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Extremoyduro dijo:


> Lo paco de mierda que queráis, pero qué felices éramos.



y tanto!! a mi me encanto vivir los los alegres pacos 90, para mi la mejor epoca.
Lastima que todo termino ya. Ahora los pacos somos como los yonkis de los 80, quedamos 4 pero somos los mas duros de todos.


----------



## burbrujilda (18 Feb 2022)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Y la botella de Savin era una modernidad de los 60 y 70. Molaba mucho más todavía ir a buscar el vino a granel con una damajuana:



Con una de ésas me mandaban a mí a la bodega, con 7 u 8 añitos a comprar el vino para mi padre en una bodega. ¡Y me lo vendían! Impensable hoy en día mandar a un niño a comprar vino.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

MOUSTRO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948282



mi primer coche!! 500 euros, 1.2 carburator


----------



## Palimpsesto. (18 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947902



Ponles con unas gafas de pasta, fumando trujas, patillas y son los mismos hdlgp de los 80 y 70 que nos montaron la dictadura democrática q padecemos


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

el_petacas dijo:


> Coleccionables PACO:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948341
> 
> ...



bien por las fiestas paco, pero no hay necesidad alguna de tirar a un bicho desde el campanario.
Tu sabes lo que mancha eso ?


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Feb 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Ponles con unas gafas de pasta, fumando trujas, patillas y son los mismos hdlgp de los 80 y 70 que nos montaron la dictadura democrática q padecemos



Son sus hijos putativos. Sus hijos paco putativos.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Los Marrano
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948220



si y no.


en paquismo esta serie era insuperable


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos me veo en la obligacion de informarle de que eso no es panceta.
> 
> 
> 
> Te peldono. Vete y no peques mas.



no queria llegar a extremos, pero tu lo has querido y es peligroso ver esta foto a las 12 del mediodia, yo ahora me comia dos o tres de estos;


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Y con estas servilletas de plástico que no sirven para nada.



que no sirven? que no sirven?
en mi bar paco de poligono los uso como folios. Cuando me llaman y estoy sin nada. Paquita que es muy avispada me trae un boli de la caja rural solo con hacerla un gesto.
Bares paco de poligono = oficina improvisada


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no queria llegar a extremos, pero tu lo has querido y es peligroso ver esta foto a las 12 del mediodia, yo ahora me comia dos o tres de estos;
> Ver archivo adjunto 948355



¿Eso es paco? Eso es una puta obra de arte, joder.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ostia las sandalias del desarrollo.. dios mio me has llevado a mi infancia tercermundista! Los obreros iban con el capazo de cemento y las sandalias desarrollistas. Jajaja, eso si es el jodido paquismo extremo y las J'Hayber fue lo primero que me vino a la cabeza al abrir el hilo. Mis dieses.



En el pueblo para ir al rio usabamos esas sandalias. NUNCA SE COMPRARON UNAS EN TODA MI INFANCIA noventera. Habia un saco lleno de mis primos mayores. Llegabas, buscabas en el saco y te ponias las que te servian ese año, al ir creciendo cada verano eran mas grandes.
No tenian por que ser del mismo color, una izq y otra dr y a hacer el cabra! la autentica saluc para un niño urbanita era pasar los 4 meses del verano en el pueblo aprendiendo de los mayores.


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> que no sirven? que no sirven?
> en mi bar paco de poligono los uso como folios. Cuando me llaman y estoy sin nada. Paquita que es muy avispada me trae un boli de la caja rural solo con hacerla un gesto.
> Bares paco de poligono = oficina improvisada



Yo he visto calcular presupuestos de obras y trabajos diversos en servilletas de esas.

Y cuando no había smartphones ni inventos de esos usarlas para anotar teléfonos y direcciones lo típico.


----------



## Fosforiano (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> ¿Eso es paco? Eso es una puta obra de arte, joder.



pues estan en peligro de extincion.
Entre politicas de la carne es mala, el cochino es pecado… y los pocos bares paco que quedan cuesta mucho encontrar un bocata se panceta gorda.


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Feb 2022)

Hubo una época que ibas a una casa donde hubiera señoras de cierta edad y siempre salía una de estas y unos nevaditos o surtido diverso de pastas.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Yo he visto calcular presupuestos de obras y trabajos diversos en servilletas de esas.
> 
> Y cuando no había smartphones ni inventos de esos usarlas para anotar teléfonos y direcciones lo típico.



Claro. Era lo normal.
Y hacer las cuentas de los metros de azulejos puestos en B ese mes.
Sobre la mesa metalica del bar paco de cerca de la obra mientras estas con el postre DE HOMBRES PACO


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Hubo una época que ibas a una casa donde hubiera señoras de cierta edad y siempre salía una de estas y unos nevaditos o surtido diverso de pastas.



esto;


estaba siempre guardado para las visitas en toda casa paco de bien


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues estan en peligro de extincion.
> Entre politicas de la carne es mala, el cochino es pecado… y los pocos bares paco que quedan cuesta mucho encontrar un bocata se panceta gorda.



Joder, qué estrés. Luego voy a la canicería a por un homenaje, no sea qué.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948367



si hay eso en una bar tambien hay esto otro;


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

*LO SIENTO SI DEJO A ALGUN BUEN PACO SI SU ZANKITO… NO DOY A BASTO CON TANTA ACTIVIDAD EN EL HILO*


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Yo diria que con mas tripa ese dibujo es este señor.
> Si no es el maximo nivel de paquismo invito a los forers a que ponga el suyo.
> Español al poder ser.
> Ver archivo adjunto 947774
> ...



Yo soy un auténtico Paco un poco de respeto


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Yo soy un auténtico Paco un poco de respeto



ustec tiene mi respeto absoluto.
Reitero que ser paco no es malo.
Ustec iba de frente en la politica, no como ahora. Mire ustec al PP.


----------



## Donnie (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> timbre analogico
> Ver archivo adjunto 947881



Pues es precioso.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Joder, qué estrés. Luego voy a la canicería a por un homenaje, no sea qué.



si va ustec a la carniceria compre morcilla de Burgos, 
*comamos a lo paco mientras aun sea legal.*




Vuelvo a pedir perdon por postear estas fotos a estas horas


----------



## Minsky Moment (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si va ustec a la carniceria compre morcilla de Burgos,
> *comamos a lo paco mientras aun sea legal.*
> Ver archivo adjunto 948395
> Ver archivo adjunto 948396
> ...



Eres muy cruel.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

Autómata dijo:


>



El mueble-bar es mitiquísimo, necesito uno ya pero además con este aire de puticlú derroido. Falta la botella de tio pepe con la chaquetilla de plástico roja y el gorro.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (18 Feb 2022)

Me acabo de acordar de los calendarios que eran una lámina de hojalata como la de las cajas de pastas y se clavaban con un clavo.


----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

Donnie dijo:


> Pues es precioso.



Ese tirador creo que está en la casa donde vivía una amiga mía... en la calle Fernando VI, además creo que tiene una manzana en la mano si no recuerdo mal. Justo al lado de la tienda "Tomad Mucha Fruta". Que cómo lo se? He currado y vivido ahí más de 20 años.

Aquí, en el número 19









Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com





Pero creo que la puerta es diferente.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

laresial dijo:


> Si pero el paquismo no es pasado, es eterno presente.
> Como ser español.
> 
> Típica alfombrilla con swasticas en las casas españolas.
> ...



esos estan en pisos paco. Pero en casas paco de pueblo se usan estos





Para limpiarte bien las botas tras venir del huerto o de cazar


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (18 Feb 2022)

Para mi son todo iconos. Hay que reivindicar el paquismo coño.
Gracias por el hilo. Arriba España y arriba el paquismo


----------



## sinosuke (18 Feb 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Lladró, garantía de paquismo de luxe.












La puse porque esa misma figura la tuvieron (tienen todavía) mis padres. 

La pusieron sobre el típico mueble del recibidor y duró entera solo ese día. Al día siguiente mis hermanos y yo, le "volamos" una de las orejas al burro de un pelotazo jugando en el pasillo de casa....


Oreja que pegamos con otro símbolo paco de la época: el pegamento Imedio












.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)

Hotel Paco


----------



## ProfePaco (18 Feb 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El mueble-bar es mitiquísimo, necesito uno ya pero además con este aire de puticlú derroido. Falta la botella de tio pepe con la chaquetilla de plástico roja y el gorro.



Yo me compré hace poco el disfraz para la botella.

Queda genial


----------



## palmerita (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> La puse porque esa misma figura la tuvieron (tienen todavía) mis padres.
> 
> La pusieron sobre el típico mueble del recibidor y duró entera solo ese día. Al día siguiente mis hermanos y yo, le "volamos" una de las orejas al burro de un pelotazo jugando en el pasillo de casa....
> 
> ...



Para uniones mas potentes multinmaterial se usaba esto;



Si no te han pegado una suela de unas zapatillas con esto no eras un niño paco.
Se vaciaba medio tubo en la suela.
Se levantaba una mesa y se ponia encima del zapato haciendo presion con una de las patas sobre la zapatilla toda la noche.
Al dia siguiente ya podias usarlo y tu ibas tan feliz con una zapatilla manchada con cola por que habia rebosado por los bordes y ya no habia forma humana de quitar el pegamento


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Jajaja en algunos retretes de bares de carretera o incluso pueblos está ese modelo. Y en Marruecos si os va el rollo paco en todos los bares


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

lowfour dijo:


>



aun uso la barra en segun que situaciones.
Pero la que trinca volante y embrague 



Tiene un uso secundario;
Autodefensa ante la moronegrada, mas bien la llevo por eso.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no queria llegar a extremos, pero tu lo has querido y es peligroso ver esta foto a las 12 del mediodia, yo ahora me comia dos o tres de estos;
> Ver archivo adjunto 948355



Ante ese bocadillo solo puedo inclinar la cabeza y decir AMEN. Pero tengo que hacer una pequeña y humilde puntualizacion. Si es panceta iberica esta bien porque no la puedes tostar mas. Pero si es panceta paco, que es la mas habitual, hay que desgrasarla y tostarla bastante mas.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



son la autentica saluc. Tu culo paco no toca donde otro paco ha puesto su culo minutos antes.


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948454
> Ver archivo adjunto 948458
> Ver archivo adjunto 948478




Los plaumobil y los indios y vaqueros los metia ahi en el biombo de colon

Las rosquillas paco las hago yo y están de vicio


----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ehhhh, tenía un seat Panda que era acojonante. Lo podías levantar con los colegas y aparcarlo en paralelo en las noches de madrid. me llevaba y me traía a Almería en los 90 sin aceite casi. Una maravilla de la ingeniería paco. Y el Ritmo, que decir. Un clásico del diseño.


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> son la autentica saluc. Tu culo paco no toca donde otro paco ha puesto su culo minutos antes.




Marrocco style


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los plaumobil y los indios y vaqueros los metia ahi en el biombo de colon
> 
> Las rosquillas paco las hago yo y están de vicio



ojo.
Espero que sea un error.
¿ Playmobil ?

o





Yo tenia este;



pero como el manillar se perdio al minuto 1 de jugar, puse un palo de chupa chups cortado.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Mi abuela hasta principios de los 80 el vino de diario lo iba a *comprar a granel a una bodega con su garrafa.*
> 
> Lo mismo por ejemplo para huevos la mayoría de la gente llevaba hueveras o reutilizaba las que vendian en los super porque en las tiendas los tenían a granel y por supuesto había que llevar bolsas para la compra, todo lo envolvían en papel encerado o periódicos. Luego en los 80 todo tenía que ir envasado con veinte plásticos y daban bolsas en todas partes y lo anterior era de pobres...y ahora vuelta a lo anterior porque es superecológico



En los ochenta, ese vino valia a 20 pesetas el litro. Podias llenar una garrafa de 5 litros con 100 pts. Eso son 60 cts de euro. En aquella epoca la garrafa mas Paco era la de arroba, que era de unos 16 litros.


----------



## Autómata (18 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>



Recuerdo ese acabado en la casa de un amigo, pero que no era gotelé de pintura, era una especie de espuma que daba jugo desprender. En alguna parte de la pared ya estaba bastante quitado. 

Lo que sí tuve en casa de mis padres fue una moqueta azul en el salón, como esta, era una guarrada aquello:


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



A la foto sólo le falta un detalle: un pincho con papel de periódico para limpiarse el culo...los que tenga mis años saben de lo que hablo...jajaja


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (18 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ya ha llegado el hijo puta rojo de mierda a joder un hilo agradable y simpatico.
> 
> 
> ME CAGO EN TU PUTA MADRE.
> ...



Pajillero a tus pajillas.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)

Para el alcoholismo socialmente aceptado en casa propia con aspiraciones procerescas ante las visitas pero que quedan cortas


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ojo.
> Espero que sea un error.
> ¿ Playmobil ?
> 
> ...




Famobil creo que es de falomir, la juguetera paco plagio española

Los playmobil fueron los primeros juguetes NOW y transgénero de la época, podias intercambiar accesorios y pelucas entre hombres y mujeres...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

nose.nomeconsta dijo:


> Pajillero a tus pajillas.



Vete a tomar por culo saco de mierda roja.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Feb 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> La capilla portátil que iba de casa en casa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948006
> 
> ...



Esto se lo siguen rulando mis vecinas que son señoras mayores  Mandan a sus nietas a llevarlos de unas casas a otras, que las he visto.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> A la foto sólo le falta un detalle: un pincho con papel de periódico para limpiarse el culo...los que tenga mis años saben de lo que hablo...jajaja



uff las cisternas elevadas con cadena, creo que cualquiera que haya tirado de alguna ya está revisándose el colesterol y la próstata o con tratamiento sustutivo de estrógenos


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Para el alcoholismo socialmente aceptado en casa propia con aspiraciones procerescas ante las visitas pero que quedan cortas




Tengo uno en el comedor de adorno.


----------



## Catalinius (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (18 Feb 2022)

Creo que no he visto aún un botijo...


----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tengo uno en el comedor de adorno.



COMO HA DE SER


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (18 Feb 2022)

Fraga en Palomares


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Y con estas servilletas de plástico que no sirven para nada.



¿que dices? anda que no he conseguido telefonos de chortis (del momento paco) en esas servilletas.


----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)

En general todo "apparel" con publicidad de Cajas rurales o tiendas de alimentación o restauración, como Pollería PACO o Asador PACO. Si tal prenda existiera sería como el Santo Grial del paquismo. 

Bonus si se sale a la calle con ellas. Bonus plus si además vas con gorra y *riñonera* a juego


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Feb 2022)

Suelo hacerlo para los cumpleaños de familiares. Hago algo muy paco y no lo sabía


----------



## el tio orquestas (18 Feb 2022)

Jojojo, mi novia sigue haciéndome ese postre. Bien de galletas maría y bien de chocolate valor.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (18 Feb 2022)

Bata de boatiné


----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)

yo siempre he dicho guatiné


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> En general todo "apparel" con publicidad de Cajas rurales o tiendas de alimentación o restauración, como Pollería PACO o Asador PACO. Si tal prenda existiera sería como el Santo Grial del paquismo.
> 
> Bonus si se sale a la calle con ellas. Bonus plus si además vas con gorra y *riñonera* a juego



en la CAV habia estas;



Una del eroski y la otra de la BBK de una cuenta especial para niños. Daban mierdas varias.



El BBV antes de llevar una A 
regalaba en los 90 esta hucha.
Me sigue haciendo gracia y me da pena no tener la mia, no se que paso con ella, no esta en casa de mis padres, lastima.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Jojojo, mi novia sigue haciéndome ese postre. Bien de galletas maría y bien de chocolate valor.



Conserve a esa Santa. Vale su peso en oro y diamantes.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948529
> Ver archivo adjunto 948531



Lo paco mas comun es esto;
y son fotos mias y funcionan




bueno… el Citesa rojo no es comun, muchos lo quieren pero ese no se vende


----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)

Hostia los pines, desde los más cool hasta los promocionales. Los pines eran 90eros y las chapas 80eras. Hubo un pequeño revival de lo retro hará como quince años o más que fue efímero.

Paco era ponerlos en su corcho debidamente enmarcado y colgado en la pared


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

hemos pensao lo mismo del to.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (18 Feb 2022)

Delantal de abuela


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Ojo!! todo buen currela en estos tiempos post bonanza burbujil ha vuelto a comer en el curro.
Eres buen paco si aun usas tartera y mejor PERSONA si aun usas estas;



Ambos objetos son mios y se usan!!
los termos estilo escoces son bien paco


----------



## kabeljau (18 Feb 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947978



Era la moda Lolailo.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo paco mas comun es esto;
> y son fotos mias y funcionan
> Ver archivo adjunto 948535
> Ver archivo adjunto 948536
> ...


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



si pero no es tan paco… ese ya es digital. El Teide de mi foto es de los analogicos.


----------



## Vilux (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

QUE DIFICIL ES HACER EL AMOR EN UN SIMCA 100


----------



## Vilux (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

Julio anguita también era muy paco , desde el bar


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


>



Diiiiiioooooossssss , el spectrum......


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

tengo latas de esa crema reutilizadas para guardar tornillos y cosas pequeñas.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

Actual homenaje al paquismo de Ernesto Sevilla.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

mi primera consola


----------



## pabloMM (18 Feb 2022)

121 dijo:


> Me da algo de tristeza pensar que la definición de paco es: aquellas cosas tradicionales de clases bajas y medias/bajas en épocas pasadas, sobre todo previas al estadillo tecnológico de los 90/2000, con un cierto olor a libertad y optimismo futuro dentro de la pobreza y cutrez que suponían.
> 
> Y que mis padres y seguro que muchos de los vuestros viven anclados en ese estilo de vida, objetos, diseños, decoraciones, materiales, sin ser conscientes del rechazo que nos genera a las nuevas generaciones



Es que el diseño y el concepto de belleza ha cambiado mucho con los años. Cuando viajas te das cuenta que en todas partes pasa igual. Muchas casas se quedan con su primera decoración y de ahí ya no salen más.

Es más, en países pobres yo creo que hasta hay un mercado de sanitarios usados, porque no me creo que aún fabriquen cosas tan feas. 

Lo que realmente es incomprensible, es que España, no siendo tan pobres haya gente con miles en el banco y que no se dignen ni a restaurar su hogar al menos 1 vez en su vida. Hay un punto medio entre eso y una visillera.


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

Nivea es marca alemana pero aceptamos barco como articulo paco

Reloj paco japones casio f91 aún se vende:

Simbolo de los 80/90





Si estás hasta los cojones de cargar el smartwach este reloj la pila dura minimo 5 años y no se apaga


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Hubo una época que ibas a una casa donde hubiera señoras de cierta edad y siempre salía una de estas y unos nevaditos o surtido diverso de pastas.



Pero eso no es paco de mierda, es jean de mierda (es francés).




Murray's dijo:


> Nivea es marca alemana pero aceptamos barco como articulo paco
> 
> Reloj paco japones casio f91 aún se vende:
> 
> ...



Hans y satoshi


----------



## Catalinius (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Nivea es marca alemana pero aceptamos barco como articulo paco
> 
> Reloj paco japones casio f91 aún se vende:
> 
> ...



A mi me duró 15


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Delantal de abuela



Ojo que los delantales (mandiles en Asturias) se siguen vendiendo en todos los mercadillos. Y son bien útiles para no manchar la ropa que va debajo.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Nivea es marca alemana pero aceptamos barco como articulo paco
> 
> Reloj paco japones casio f91 aún se vende:
> 
> ...



Solo uso relojes paco y CASIO
cuando empece el instituto me regalaron ya usado un casio metalico mucho mas simple que el f91 y aun conservo pero no uso apenas.
El f91 con correa de velcro para currar = combinacion indestructible de la epoca noventera.
Y casio de caucho para el dia a dia normal


----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)

Era una necesidad tecnológica para compensar las limitaciones de redes de celulares analógicos, la 1G, que no tenían capacidad de mensajería


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> A mi me duró 15



Lei en un blog sobre ese reloj que a uno le duró 20 años sin cambiar la pila. Eso si, ya en las últimas no se veian bien los digitos, y ni habia usado el light ni la alarma.

Hoy en dia sigue siendo el reloj digital más vendido del mundo, los presos lo gastan porque se olvidan de cambiar la pila además es water resistant... cosa que un smartwatch no lo es. Nunca te dejará tirado sin saber la hora, un smartwach si salgo tengas electricidad a mano para cargarlo


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Catalinius (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lei en un blog sobre ese reloj que a uno le duró 20 años sin cambiar la pila. Eso si, ya en las últimas no se veian bien los digitos, y ni habia usado el light ni la alarma.
> 
> Hoy en dia sigue siendo el reloj digital más vendido del mundo, los presos lo gastan porque se olvidan de cambiar la pila además es water resistant... cosa que un smartwatch no lo es. Nunca te dejará tirado sin saber la hora, un smartwach si salgo tengas electricidad a mano para cargarlo



Me cansé yo antes del reloj que él de mi.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Pero eso no es paco de mierda, es jean de mierda (es francés).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero la situacion y uso si era paco.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)

estaría bien especular con qué cosas actuales molonas van a pasar a formar parte de la pacosidad en veinte o treinta años


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> estaría bien especular con qué cosas actuales molonas van a pasar a formar parte de la pacosidad en veinte o treinta años



Los muebles del Ikea.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



te olvidas del mando a distancia;


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> estaría bien especular con qué *cosas actuales molonas* van a pasar a formar parte de la pacosidad en veinte o treinta años



eso se llama NEOPACO
sacie su curiosidac en otro hilo mio del tema




__





Neopaco ¿que cosas actuales seran Paco en el futuro?


Me ha venido esa pregunta a la cabeza, por ejemplo una radio fm Sanyo puntera comprada en los 80 ahora es la radio paco que usan tus padres en la cocina. En la misma categoria meto las pelis originales que tengo en dvd, y los discos en cd. Es decir audioviduales en formato fisico y original ya...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> estaría bien especular con qué cosas actuales molonas van a pasar a formar parte de la pacosidad en veinte o treinta años



Los Dacia o los Picassos


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los Dacia o los Picassos



ahora mismo los daewoo


----------



## Extremoyduro (18 Feb 2022)

Este hilo es una puta obra de arte... ya me imagino que cualquier forero con menos de 35-40 años no lo entenderá, pero en aquellos tiempos teníamos mucho menos que ahora, pero no éramos para nada más infelices. Todavía conservábamos cierta inocencia como sociedad que hoy muchos no podrían ni concebir. Y había cierta dignidad en todo ese paquismo, aunque no se quiera reconocer.


----------



## Catalinius (18 Feb 2022)

Lo PACO del futuro: 
Los móviles tamaño xxl de los que cuando los metes en el pantalón se te ven los muslos y se te tapan los zapatos.


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Solo uso relojes paco y CASIO
> cuando empece el instituto me regalaron ya usado un casio metalico mucho mas simple que el f91 y aun conservo pero no uso apenas.
> El f91 con correa de velcro para currar = combinacion indestructible de la epoca noventera.
> Y casio de caucho para el dia a dia normal
> ...




Me hice con un w59 y un casio 105 hace poco. Los dos sin correa por 5€ cada uno, Al w59 le puse una correa que tenia en la caja herramientas y el 105 he pedido una correa por aliexpress casi regalada

A este tengo mover la hora





El w59


----------



## Paparajote (18 Feb 2022)

Echo a faltar el teléfono rojo góndola. Iba a poner foto pero mi pacomputadora se cuelga.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Me hice con un w59 y un casio 105 hace poco. Los dos sin correa por 5€ cada uno, Al w59 le puse una correa que tenia en la caja herramientas y el 105 he pedido una correa por aliexpress casi regalada



buenas piezas y buena tecnica


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)

Para escuchar de madrugada a José María García y Encarna de noche


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Me hice con un w59 y un casio 105 hace poco. Los dos sin correa por 5€ cada uno, Al w59 le puse una correa que tenia en la caja herramientas y el 105 he pedido una correa por aliexpress casi regalada



el rojo es menos paco que el crema


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> aveces estas rancheras iban acompañadas de estas otras:
> Ver archivo adjunto 947575



O esta


----------



## Catalinius (18 Feb 2022)

El "aguinaldo" era muyyy Paco y muchos se llamaban Franciscos Joseses, era gustoso verlos, puro pregón de la Navidad.


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> buenas piezas y buena tecnica




Prefiero comprarlos asi ya sobados con 4 o 5 años de uso. Estos relojitos hay mucha copia entre los nuevos, uno sobado y pila casi gastada no puede ser copia y me ahorro un dinero


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Para escuchar de madrugada a José María García y Encarna de noche



Aqui se nota el cambio de generaciones paco, la mia es la ultima.
Y uso estos;




foto doble paco;
diskette Sony;
Disco Inicio Win 98 (desconozco si aun chuta)


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Las rosquillas paco las hago yo y están de vicio



Las rosquillas esas las he hecho hasta yo y las hacía mi abuela también. Fue ella quien me enseñó a hacer las rosquillas, los merengues y el postre de galletas con chocolate y coco.

Benditos aquellos a los que las abuelas no nos negaron sus recetas o aprender a hacer sus postres, en lugar de otras que se llevan todo el recetario a la tumba.


----------



## Paparajote (18 Feb 2022)

El galán de noche:


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

rosquillas?
estas molaban;
Rosquillas de palo con anises



mas secas que una sardina en el desierto. Muy paco hay que ser para comerse una entera sin beber algo


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> Las rosquillas esas las he hecho hasta yo y las hacía mi abuela también. Fue ella quien me enseñó a hacer las rosquillas, los merengues y el postre de galletas con chocolate y coco.
> 
> Benditos aquellos a los que las abuelas no nos negaron sus recetas o aprender a hacer sus postres, en lugar de otras que se llevan todo el recetario a la tumba.




El truco es mover la sarten para hinchar las rosquillas mientras las fries. Postre paco y barato, harina, azucar levadura royal o de la barata aceite y huevos. Eso la base, se le puede ańadir cascara limon o naranja rayada o anis de licor, o vino o esencia vainilla para darle el toque maestro

Receta paco española.


----------



## el tio orquestas (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ahora mismo los daewoo
> Ver archivo adjunto 948581



Llegué a conducir ese sin carnet por los polígonos. Teníamos en casa el de 106cv Alpine edition y fue un gran cambio ya que veníamos de un Seat Málaga (de este no recuerdo el acabado exacto, pero lo teníamos en blanco con un pequeño alerón en negro detrás que venía de fábrica).


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Solo uso relojes paco y CASIO
> cuando empece el instituto me regalaron ya usado un casio metalico mucho mas simple que el f91 y aun conservo pero no uso apenas.
> El f91 con correa de velcro para currar = combinacion indestructible de la epoca noventera.
> Y casio de caucho para el dia a dia normal
> ...




Los casio son esos relojes paco que pueden heredar tus hijos y nietos. La marca garantiza 10 años de bateria, de media, pero casi seguro 5 , pero aún hay gente que le ha durado hasta 20 años sin cambiarla. Depende principalmente

Uso de la alarma
Uso cronometro
El light/luz
Clima, en ambientes frios y humedos se gasta más ya que necesita más alimentación para el modulo y el quarzo pueda funcionar.

La luz es lo que más chupa

Depende esos factores te dura desde unos pocos años hasta los 10 que garantizan o más.

Los smartwach nada más tocarlos ya te piden carga...y sino tienes enchufe cerca?

Te quedas sin hora...

De ahi que casio se siga vendiendo


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

El plastico para covertir tu tele blanco y negro en color!
diseño e idea y compradores paco.




Puede ser esto lo mas paco de los 70 ?


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los casio son esos relojes paco que pueden heredar tus hijos y nietos. La marca garantiza 10 años de bateria, de media, pero casi seguro 5 , pero aún hay gente que le ha durado hasta 20 años sin cambiarla. Depende principalmente
> 
> Uso de la alarma
> Uso cronometro
> ...



El reloj de caucho ya tiene un cambio de pila y la de fabrica duro muchisimo, no se si 10 años pero cerca.
La de ahora es del chino de 1€. Ya veremos.


----------



## javiwell (18 Feb 2022)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://www.bungalowsclub.com/info/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/San-Isidro-www.abc_.es_.jpg


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

estos juguetes caros nunca estuvieron a mi alcance pero alguna vez usaba los del vecino paco rico, que tambien tenia una mega drive y un scalextric, que cabron afortunado!


----------



## cerilloprieto (18 Feb 2022)

Lo conservo de recuerdo. No es paco, pero es frank.


----------



## Autómata (18 Feb 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> El galán de noche:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948596



Tuve uno de esos en un piso de alquiler y lo vi conveniente y me gustó.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> uff las cisternas elevadas con cadena, creo que cualquiera que haya tirado de alguna ya está revisándose el colesterol y la próstata o con tratamiento sustutivo de estrógenos



yo aun tiro a diario de la cadena cuando uso el trono de la nave.
Y si no se rompe no tengo intencion alguna de cambiarla.
Ya arregle el descargador por 2€ hace años


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Vehiculo de trabajo pero muy a menudo paco el labrador iba al pueblo de al lado con el a visitar a su primo o al puti


----------



## Autómata (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Me hice con un w59 y un casio 105 hace poco. Los dos sin correa por 5€ cada uno, Al w59 le puse una correa que tenia en la caja herramientas y el 105 he pedido una correa por aliexpress casi regalada
> 
> A este tengo mover la hora
> 
> ...



Yo me llevé una decepción con el mítico DW5800, antes de que se le acabara la pila, tendría el reloj poco más de 10 años, se deterioró la goma y se empezó a deshacer. En ese reloj cambiar esa parte es como cambiarlo entero, porque no tiene carcasa de acero como el dw5800 original.


----------



## kabeljau (18 Feb 2022)

No podía faltar el beso Paco.


----------



## InKilinaTor (18 Feb 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Tuve uno de esos en un piso de alquiler y lo vi conveniente y me gustó.



Ahí cuelga mi ropa a diario y los viernes la plancho en el.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (18 Feb 2022)

kabeljau dijo:


> No podía faltar el beso Paco.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948687



NO. No has entendido el paquismo.


----------



## el_kraken (18 Feb 2022)

Mas PACO que esto, nada


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tengo uno en el comedor de adorno.













Caja danesas coaturero paco


----------



## nose.nomeconsta (18 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Vete a tomar por culo saco de mierda roja.



Debería usted hacerse unos análisis. 

Denoto exceso de bilis en su organismo.


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> Yo me llevé una decepción con el mítico DW5800, antes de que se le acabara la pila, tendría el reloj poco más de 10 años, se deterioró la goma y se empezó a deshacer. En ese reloj cambiar esa parte es como cambiarlo entero, porque no tiene carcasa de acero como el dw5800 original.




Ese fue el primer G SHOCK? Del 83, me parece.

Es que losg shock están concebidos para resistir caidas de altura y golpes. Puede que del tiempo la resina de la caja pierda calidad o quizás algún lote malo que te tocó eso de que se deshaga la resina es más bien el caucho de las correas casio en general malillas, pero lo que hace de casio una marca es precisamente la dureza de la caja, la pila y el modulo del reloi.


----------



## circonita (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> estos juguetes caros nunca estuvieron a mi alcance pero alguna vez usaba los del vecino paco rico, que tambien tenia una mega drive y un scalextric, que cabron afortunado!
> Ver archivo adjunto 948633
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948638




Esos walkies los tuve yo

La consola no todos la pudimos tener. Tuve conformarme con una nasa , replica de NES.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Esos walkies los tuve yo
> 
> La consola no todos la pudimos tener. Tuve conformarme con una nasa , replica de NES.



ustec era mas rico que yo


----------



## delhierro (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ustec era mas rico que yo



Los walkie creo que fueron de estrangis

Veras un familiar tenia contactos con la feria del juguete...

El contacto aquel duró poco pero pude beneficiarme de algunos juguetes de exposición que aún funcionaba al terminar la feria, cayó este y varios.si no imposible ...


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los walkie creo que fueron de estrangis
> 
> Veras un familiar tenia contactos con la feria del juguete...
> 
> El contacto aquel duró poco pero pude beneficiarme de algunos juguetes de exposición que aún funcionaba al terminar la feria, cayó este y varios.si no imposible ...



ustec era mas chanchullero que yo.


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ustec era mas chanchullero que yo.




Estas cosas son muy golosas, siempre tienen muchos novios. Y todo eso es por contactos. 

Los juguetes expuestos en ferias de muestras tipo IFEMA , Valencia.... nunca se tiran siempre se los queda un niño con suerte.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> estos juguetes caros nunca estuvieron a mi alcance pero alguna vez usaba los del vecino paco rico, que tambien tenia una mega drive y un scalextric, que cabron afortunado!
> Ver archivo adjunto 948633



Diosssss yo tuve ese par de walkietalkies


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## fausal (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tumama (18 Feb 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Estáis mezclando paquismo, cutrerío, antigüedad y clasicismo. Ejemplo: la pantuflas de estar por casa son clásicas, nada más caliente y apropiado para el invierno, de paquismo nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Protesto! Al gran Saza ni me lo toquéis. Echad un ojo a La Escopeta Nacional y veréis a un empresario real y actual de hoy día, de esos que contratan con la administración. ¡Que son asín oija, que conozco a más de uno!



Muchas de las cosas que comparten son también comunes en casas de los abuelos en mi país. Así que coincido. La mejor definición sería pollaviejista para varias de las fotos.

Hasta el cenicero de cinzano era algo que se veía por todas partes.
Las motocicletas de 2T calcadas de las que por aquí comparten.
Los sanitarios de colores.
Los bares y almacenes derroyentes.
Los sofás esos rojos o de pana.
Los pisos de granito.
Etc.

Algunas cosas desaparecen con las costumbres, como lo de ver viejos tomando el vermú los domingos se fue con los ceniceros de cinzano. 
Los supermercados se comieron a los almacenes. 
La falta de dinero hizo que la gente comprara pisos cerámicos que duran 3 días en lugar de los graníticos que eran de por vida.
Etc.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948708
> 
> 
> Caja danesas coaturero paco
> ...



La caja danesa ya no, pero la paco cafetera esa la tienen todos mis familiares en sus casas.




fausal dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948763



Tengo un trauma con esa cosa, porque mi tío "el que conduce como el culo" lo llevaba en su coche y lo tengo asociado a conducir mal, mareo y vómitos


----------



## fred (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

¿Quién no ha tenido uno de estos a la entrada de casa?


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

Y la goma colgando de la defensa trasera era paco, pero paco-paco.


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

En alguna casa con techos no muy altos te podías abrir la cabeza con la lámpara:


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

¿Alguien ha puesto el crucifijo sobre la cama? Siniestro a tope.


----------



## SPQR (18 Feb 2022)

Ese es el que llevaban los altísimos cargos de la administración de Paco.

Los cargos medios iban en este:









Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> El auténtico coche Paco
> Ver archivo adjunto 947841


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

Y en la cocina, sillas y mesa extensible




de formica. Duras como piedras, aguantaban generaciones.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Que bella infancia tuvo, yo conocí otros mandos:



en casa yo era el mando. Soy hijo unico.
Pero si estaba solo usaba el mando de madera


----------



## XRL (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> mal, mal muuyy mal.
> Nunca supiste usarlas. la parte trasera se doblaba y pisabas encima en plan chancla desde el primer dia.



las que tengo puestas ahora mismo están así xd


----------



## SPQR (18 Feb 2022)

Los hombres de gris de PACO, listos para salir a apalizar rojos.




Algun politicastuzo actual verá uno de estos y se cagará por la patilla todavía.







Y los de verde, con el santana de fabricación nasioná.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

XRL dijo:


> las que tengo puestas ahora mismo están así xd



Claro!! Hay que leer las instrucciones o preguntar a alguien mas paco.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Los hombres de gris de PACO, listos para salir a apalizar rojos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948867



pues el land rover tambien es paco eh? daria gusto atropellar rojos con el en los buenos tiempos.


----------



## SPQR (18 Feb 2022)

A mi ya me pilló el plástico. Mas de una vez vine cargado con una de estas del ultramarinos.





















Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Y, efectivamente, a la compra se iba con tu bolsa. El capazo de mimbre MANDABA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPQR (18 Feb 2022)

Etilómetro paco años 60. 

Abro jilo dentro del jilo, para recordar el parque móvil paco de la benemérita:


----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


>



Tengo una!!! Me la traje a estocolmo y toca la trompeta! ES UNA JOYA.


----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> ¿Alguien ha puesto el crucifijo sobre la cama? Siniestro a tope.



Lo de los muebles castellanos dan para novela de terror y varios hilos. Es el paquismo máximo.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> A mi ya me pilló el plástico. Mas de una vez vine cargado con una de estas del ultramarinos.



a mi me mandaban a por el pan con una bolsa como esta y 3 duros.
15 pesetas costaba una barra de pan a principios de los 90 = 9 centimos de hoy


----------



## lowfour (18 Feb 2022)

El MEGAPAQUISMO, que seguro que llegan los típicos subnormales de una Ibex, salen a otro país en viaje de negocios y los de la empresa se descojonan de ellos durante dos años


----------



## SPQR (18 Feb 2022)

Parque móvil paco-benemérito II







Por cierto, esta foto está tomada en Murcia, la torre del fondo es la de la catedral y lo que hay detrás de la tribuna es el Ayuntamiento. Y en la tribuna distingo a Barrionuevo como ministro de Interior, junto al Campechano. Broo-tal, debe de ser por 1985 o así, la época del Talbot Horizon que conducen los beneméritos. Hoy dia está mal visto poner una tribuna con la bandera de España.





















-----
Mis siens. Faltaba eso en este jilo.



El Pionero dijo:


>


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

¿Panera en la cocina? Tenían su encanto.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> ¿Panera en la cocina? Tenían su encanto.



nosotros dejabamos el pan en la bolsa esa de tela colgada en la pared.


----------



## fred (18 Feb 2022)

Chavales de EGB haciendo marquetería,eso sí que era vivir al límite; siempre pensaba que se iba a romper un pelo y me iba a saltar un ojo, vaya un trauma con esas clases.


----------



## burbrujilda (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ojo!! todo buen currela en estos tiempos post bonanza burbujil ha vuelto a comer en el curro.
> Eres buen paco si aun usas tartera y mejor PERSONA si aun usas estas;
> Ver archivo adjunto 948541
> 
> ...



Por dios. Me acabo de comprar un termo así en Francia hace unos días. Si vas al Leclerc de Urrugne, los tienes.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

burbrujilda dijo:


> Por dios. Me acabo de comprar un termo así en Francia hace unos días. Si vas al Leclerc de Urrugne, los tienes.



prefiero el mio, es mas viejo que yo.


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Chavales de EGB haciendo marquetería,eso sí que era vivir al límite; siempre pensaba que se iba a romper un pelo y me iba a saltar un ojo, vaya un trauma con esas clases.



Marquetería y los "hiloramas" otro clásico ochentero para el aula de manualidades


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Marquetería y los "hiloramas" otro clásico ochentero para el aula de manualidades



coño me he acordado de este juego, no se como se llamaba.


----------



## burbrujilda (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> prefiero el mio, es mas viejo que yo.



No, si yo tenía uno así, también más viejo que yo y que se compraron mis padres cuando eran emigrantes en Alemania. Le tenía mucho cariño, pero lo perdí en alguna mudanza. Por eso me alegró tanto poder comprarme su gemelo.


----------



## tucco (18 Feb 2022)

angela82 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947896
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 947897



Extraordinario documento gráfico, así era España entonces. Un departamento de un coche serie 8000 de Renfe, con los asientos de eskai azul y los cuadros descoloridos de paisajes españoles. En un expreso nocturno de aquellos eché a finales de los 80 trece horas entre Almería y Valencia. Jugando al "hijoputa", bajando a respirar algo en las interminables paradas en Alcázar de San Juan o Linares-Baeza, a 10 grados bajo cero, con vendedores de navajas pasando por el estrecho pasillo, y reclutas fumando porros ...


----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948039
> 
> 
> Este tipo de butaca no podía faltar en una habitación Paco, era muy práctica ya q se abría y se podía meter el pijama dentro...



dios, esa silla me acaba de casi sacar una lagrimilla acordándome del salón de mi abuela, con la butaca llena de los juguetes que me compraba... me cago en la puta qué recuerdazo me acabas de traer, mil gracias


----------



## Josey Wales (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## etsai (18 Feb 2022)

En estos hilos uno se siente extrañamente aliviado, como si estuviese en casa.

Prosigan con sus Pacadas, caballeros.


----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

este jailo es orito molido amigo @asiqué, te doy mis dies y mis zankitos. Uno aquí se siente en casa.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> este jailo es orito molido amigo @asiqué, te doy mis dies y mis zankitos. Uno aquí se siente en casa.



viniendo de ustec es todo un honor.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## MazingerXXL (18 Feb 2022)

La contesa que no falte el domingo de postre con el carajillo


----------



## fred (18 Feb 2022)

Cama con radio incorporada,vaya inventazo.Me imagino al Paco con la parienta escuchando al Butanito,vaya un cuadro.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Las puertas partidas de las casas de pueblo,


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

Venía " la señora de avon " y mi madre la consideraba una visita , se pasaba la tarde sacándole chismes mientras le daba un te con pastas.

Creo que mi madre le hacía las compras para tener la ocasión de chismorrear de las vecinas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

Los calzones abanderado blancos con ranura lateral para la salida de las gónadas y/o pene




Si amigos, los hombres llevaban esto de forma habitual

Bonus extra si los llevabas a juego con la camiseta de tirantes de la misma marca, bajo la camisa


----------



## fred (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948952
> Ver archivo adjunto 948953



Tremenda perdida la de la fresa en los 3 sabores.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

fred dijo:


> Tremenda perdida la de la fresa en los 3 sabores.



cierto ahora la mayoria son chocolate, vainilla y nata


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Los calzones abanderado blancos con ranura lateral para la salida de las gónadas y/o pene
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948955
> 
> ...



es que el calzoncillo se subía encima de la camiseta , y para no desmontar todo inventaron la ranura. jajaja 

las bragas tenían agujeros para ventilar ! 

claro que las mujeres llevaban faldas . 

Ahora con los pantalones los problemas vaginales se han multiplicado .


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Feb 2022)

Me como esto antes que un puto macaron de colorines


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Feb 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> gran hilo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948159



Demasiado internet por hoy


----------



## jotace (18 Feb 2022)

En mi pueblo en cada casa había una carretilla cantarera. 
Se usaban, sobre todo las mujeres, para ir a la fuente pero también para ir a por la garrafa de vino a la bodega o para hacer la compra en general.

Los niños siempre con la abuela, madre o tía para llevar la carretilla, y en casa a jugar con ella.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Los calzones abanderado blancos con ranura lateral para la salida de las gónadas y/o pene
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948955
> 
> ...



Los había azules


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)

Poner la placa de Cristo en la puerta del piso Paco


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Feb 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> La puse porque esa misma figura la tuvieron (tienen todavía) mis padres.
> 
> La pusieron sobre el típico mueble del recibidor y duró entera solo ese día. Al día siguiente mis hermanos y yo, le "volamos" una de las orejas al burro de un pelotazo jugando en el pasillo de casa....
> 
> ...



Gracias por compartir con el foro esta entrañable anécdota paquil de su infancia.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## sinosuke (18 Feb 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Gracias por compartir con el foro esta entrañable anécdota paquil de su infancia.




Ná.

Como diría Carmena, lo paco está incarnado en mi ADN 100% puro español, hoyga.




.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Lemmy es Dios (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> nosotros dejabamos el pan en la bolsa esa de tela colgada en la pared.



Yo lo sigo haciendo así, y eso que vivo en el extranjero. Exportando el paquismo ibérico allende los mares.


----------



## srmagdalena (18 Feb 2022)

Si tu abuela no tenía baldosas de este tipo, no has tenido abuela.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Los hombres de gris de PACO, listos para salir a apalizar rojos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948867
> 
> ...



Te olvidas cuando eran de marrón


----------



## arc1776 (18 Feb 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Coño, habéis llegado a 3?



Empieza a contar 
Mi tia embarazada 
Mi prima delante 
Mi primo detras 
Y la compra.


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

Tumama dijo:


> Muchas de las cosas que comparten son también comunes en casas de los abuelos en mi país. Así que coincido. La mejor definición sería pollaviejista para varias de las fotos.
> 
> Hasta el cenicero de cinzano era algo que se veía por todas partes.
> Las motocicletas de 2T calcadas de las que por aquí comparten.
> ...




Así es! A mí me habría traumatizado ese cuadro de caza, pero peor era el que teníamos nosotros en la casa de mis abuelos





Todavía estoy traumatizada con este cuadro...


----------



## sinosuke (18 Feb 2022)

Dejabas la caja con los cascos vacíos al lado del portal de casa para cuando pasase el camión de gaseosas La Revoltosa. Lo mismo con las cervezas, el pan, la leche y la bombona butano..........











.


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Las puertas partidas de las casas de pueblo,
> Ver archivo adjunto 948946



No me digas que eso no es una belleza


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Inyusto (18 Feb 2022)

colecciones de llaveros







Monedero de tacón para los caballeros..







..y de serpiente para las señoras


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Las puertas partidas de las casas de pueblo,



Las puertas de cuarterón son el mejor invento del mundo para casas de pueblo o unifamiliares. Porque andamos cortos de pasta pero cambiar la puerta normal de entrada por una de éstas es una de las cosas que tengo pendientes para mi casa.


----------



## sinosuke (18 Feb 2022)

Lo cuadros ovalados con motivos florales










Y un cuadro en relieve de La Última Cena (infaltable en cualquier casa paco de bien)









.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (18 Feb 2022)

Por si acaso no está puesto, aunque me parecería casi delito


----------



## cerero (18 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947411



Ese diccionario lo tengo en casa. De hecho, lo vendía en mis tiempos jóvenes puerta a puerta.


----------



## Autómata (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los había azules



Me compré unos cuantos del mas sobrio azul oscuro y los utilizo regularmente. Huevada bien sujeta y confort.


----------



## Paparajote (18 Feb 2022)

srmagdalena dijo:


> Si tu abuela no tenía baldosas de este tipo, no has tenido abuela.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 949002



El terrazo era paco por definición: duro, sufrido y resistente. De cuando las cosas se hacían para durar, característica intrínseca del paquismo.

Además, el terrazo camufla bien el polvo y las migas.


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> El terrazo era paco por definición: duro, sufrido y resistente. De cuando las cosas se hacían para durar, característica intrínseca del paquismo.
> Además, el terrazo camufla bien el polvo y las migas.



Aguantan el paso del tiempo porque son indestructibles. Sobre estas baldosas se te cae un martillo y se rompe el martillo.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (18 Feb 2022)

Viajar de Barcelona a Madrid en los 80 en coches color marrón mierda, pero seguro que eran muy cómodos.


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

cerero dijo:


> Ese diccionario lo tengo en casa. De hecho, lo vendía en mis tiempos jóvenes puerta a puerta.



Ahora ya se ha perdido el tópico. Pero lo del vendedor de enciclopedias llamando al timbre, metiendo el pie y abrumando al infeliz de turno hasta conseguir la venta salía incluso en los tebeos de Mortadelo y Filemón.

Edito: me ha quedado un mensaje un poco borde, no pretendo meterme contigo.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (18 Feb 2022)

Varón Dandy mandaba


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948952
> Ver archivo adjunto 948953



se siguen vendiendo helados al corte en algún sitio?


----------



## Eremita (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los había azules



Cuello alto y cuello bajo...


----------



## loquesubebaja (18 Feb 2022)

Para Ray Loriga era Lo peor de todo…crucifijo hecho con pinzas.

Siempre en el cabecero de la cama.


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>




Una pregunta, que tiene de "paco" el tener una enciclopedia en tu casa? En mi casa siempre hubo una y no le veo nada de malo, Ni cutre, ni paco.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Feb 2022)

sin duda este es el hilo definitivo del paquismo clásico. @calopez ponlo en chincheta por favor, que los nuevos visitantes que lleguen a tu foro se sientan como en casa. luego ya si eso les pones un link al hilo de los animales disecados y al del museo de cera de madrid.


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

Eso no es paco, es trendy


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Una pregunta, que tiene de "paco" el tener una enciclopedia en tu casa? En mi casa siempre hubo una y no le veo nada de malo, Ni cutre, ni paco.



Hombre, no tiene nada de malo tener una enciclopedia en casa. Espasa como la que tenían mis padres o la Larousse de otras casas.

Pero es algo definitivamente obsoleto desde el momento en que tenemos toda la información que deseemos en el móvil que siempre llevamos encima. Sin necesidad de cargar el mueble del salón con cuarenta kilos de tomos. Así que algo de _paco_ sí que tiene, en el sentido de superado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Una pregunta, que tiene de "paco" el tener una enciclopedia en tu casa? En mi casa siempre hubo una y no le veo nada de malo, Ni cutre, ni paco.



yo de niño me repasé esa enciclopedia varias veces . Era un interesante pasatiempos. 

que siga en la misma estantería 40 años después , es lo que lo hace pasado de moda.


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo de niño me repasé esa enciclopedia varias veces . Era un interesante pasatiempos.
> 
> que siga en la misma estantería 40 años después , es lo que lo hace pasado de moda.




Por qué? Porque no te has hecho cargo de esa herencia que te dejaron tus padres? Mal hijo


----------



## loquesubebaja (18 Feb 2022)

121 dijo:


> Me da algo de tristeza pensar que la definición de paco es: aquellas cosas tradicionales de clases bajas y medias/bajas en épocas pasadas, sobre todo previas al estadillo tecnológico de los 90/2000, con un cierto olor a libertad y optimismo futuro dentro de la pobreza y cutrez que suponían.
> 
> Y que mis padres y seguro que muchos de los vuestros viven anclados en ese estilo de vida, objetos, diseños, decoraciones, materiales, sin ser conscientes del rechazo que nos genera a las nuevas generaciones



Yo cada vez estoy más anclado en ese mundo. Ya no cumplo sesenta. Tampoco me importa la opinión de los jóvenes.


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Hombre, no tiene nada de malo tener una enciclopedia en casa. Espasa como la que tenían mis padres o la Larousse de otras casas.
> 
> Pero es algo definitivamente obsoleto desde el momento en que tenemos toda la información que deseemos en el móvil que siempre llevamos encima. Sin necesidad de cargar el mueble del salón con cuarenta kilos de tomos. Así que algo de _paco_ sí que tiene, en el sentido de superado.




Yo no lo veo así. Es verdad que hoy es más fácil tener información, pero leer libros ni te dania ni te hace una persona que no sepas.

A mí siempre me ha gustado ver libros en mi casa.


----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



lo veo y lo subo al Etrusco, el de mi juventú


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Para Ray Loriga era Lo peor de todo…crucifijo hecho con pinzas.
> 
> Siempre en el cabecero de la cama.
> Ver archivo adjunto 949059




Hostia, las manualidades con pinzas de madera. Se me había olvidado por completo, imagino que es un mecanismo defensivo del cerebro. Mira que no regalé engendros de estos hechos en el cole el día de la madre...


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Hombre, no tiene nada de malo tener una enciclopedia en casa. Espasa como la que tenían mis padres o la Larousse de otras casas.
> 
> Pero es algo definitivamente obsoleto desde el momento en que tenemos toda la información que deseemos en el móvil que siempre llevamos encima. Sin necesidad de cargar el mueble del salón con cuarenta kilos de tomos. Así que algo de _paco_ sí que tiene, en el sentido de superado.




Es verdad, pero el saber no ocupa lugar. Y cualquiera lo puede tener en la forma que prefiera.


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

y te aseguro algo, el que tiene conocimientos de movil, no le llega ni a los tobillos de aquel que aun lee libros en papel.


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> lo siento, viendo ese lazo amarillo no es digno de un zanks.





asiqué dijo:


> lo siento, viendo ese lazo amarillo no es digno de un zanks.



Pero quedese con las caras...no tienen precio.


----------



## Feynman (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En burbuja.info deben haber hilos de estos por un tubo
> 
> Lo más paco es la placa del mministerio de la vivienda franquista que aún podemos ver en muchas viviendas construidas en los 50~60~70
> 
> ...



Los dos pisos que compró mi abuelo en Valencia llevaban esas placas que duraron hasta bien entrados los 80.


----------



## Serakenaton (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## circonita (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> estos juguetes caros nunca estuvieron a mi alcance pero alguna vez usaba los del vecino paco rico, que tambien tenia una mega drive y un scalextric, que cabron afortunado!
> Ver archivo adjunto 948633
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948638



Yo tenía un Spectrum +2 de 128Kb y decenas de juegos piratas en cintas de cassete que eran fácilmente copiables, cosa que no tenían las vídeo consolas, que sí o sí tenías que comprar el cartucho y costaban una pasta, aunque desde luego la calidad gráfica y de sonido era muchísimo mejor en las consolas que en el Spectrum, aunque el Spectrum permitía programar y algunos terminaron de ingeniero informáticos gracias a ese cacharro que podías programarlo en BASIC patatero o ya los pros en ensamblador, pero programar en ensamblador requería de conocimientos de ingeniería muy avanzada para aquella época e incluso para la actual.

Y el walki también lo tuve, pero entre que el alcance no llegaba a mucho más de 20M y que las pilas de 9V eran caras y duraban poco, no resultó un juguete interesante.


----------



## Serakenaton (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## OYeah (18 Feb 2022)

Creo que estáis confundiendo Paco con antiguo. Esas bicicletas no eran Paco para nada.


Varon Dandy era PACO.

Las camisetas sin mangas eran PACO.

Se trata de una estética que debe tener algo de CASTIZA.


----------



## Serakenaton (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (18 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Creo que estáis confundiendo Paco con antiguo. Esas bicicletas no eran Paco para nada.
> 
> 
> Varon Dandy era PACO.
> ...



Creo que me he entusiasmado.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Neopaco.


----------



## OYeah (18 Feb 2022)

Esos pantalones y camisas son PACO.

Esa música en el coche es PACO.

Esa manera de no bailar es PACO.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Una pregunta, que tiene de "paco" el tener una enciclopedia en tu casa? En mi casa siempre hubo una y no le veo nada de malo, Ni cutre, ni paco.



Lo "malo" es que no estan actualziadas pero para cosas de toda la vida sirven perfecto.


----------



## Torimbia (18 Feb 2022)

Serakenaton dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 949132




Yo tuve una Torrot bastante parecida. Menudo ladrillo, cuando llegabas a una cuesta estabas vendido. Pero lo que vacilabas con ella...


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> No me digas que eso no es una belleza



A mi me encantan. 
ACLARACION;
SOY MUY FAN DEL PAQUISMO no de todo pero QUE SEA PACO NO SIFNIFICA QUE SEA MALO


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

el metro de bilbao tiene de ese terrazo en las estaciones, es de piedra mas pequeña pero es terrazo, se hizo para durar.


----------



## OYeah (18 Feb 2022)

Aquellas pulseras de plata gordas como las de los gitanos eran PACO.

Aquellos relojes grandes y sin florituras, austeros, robustos, SEIKO Y OMEGA, eran PACO (lo de Nadal no tiene nombre)

Aquellas navajas de madera, usadas para pelar las peras, eran PACO.

Etc...


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> se siguen vendiendo helados al corte en algún sitio?



La barra entera si,en el super por verano.
El corte suelto yo creo que no.


----------



## OYeah (18 Feb 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> El terrazo era paco por definición: duro, sufrido y resistente. De cuando las cosas se hacían para durar, característica intrínseca del paquismo.
> 
> Además, el terrazo camufla bien el polvo y las migas.



Algo que nunca entenderé: la mala fama del terrazo. Se barria soplando, y durísimo. Los colores eran los que eran por la estética del momento, pero como material no lo cambio por nada.


----------



## Serakenaton (18 Feb 2022)

Esto si que era PACO, ver la peli porno del plus codificada.


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

que dije?


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> tulicrem.
> Antes de existir las marcas blancas, estaban las marcas baratas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 948126
> Ver archivo adjunto 948127
> ...



Lo que me estoy riendo... No suelo entrar, pero vengo a decir:

Si alguien sabe donde en el mundo se puede comprar Tulicrem, que lo ponga.


----------



## OYeah (18 Feb 2022)

Pacazo total. No hay huevos ahora a sacar algo así en una cena moderna. NO HAY HUEVOS!


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

ejemplo de ropa paco;



DIOS ESTE VIDEO ME ATRAPA, LO TENGO QUE VER 2 VECES SEGUIDAS SIEMPRE

PAQUISMO DE LOS 90 JODERRRR EL MEJOR!


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

CiudadanoDelMundo dijo:


> Lo que me estoy riendo... No suelo entrar, pero vengo a decir:
> 
> Si alguien sabe donde en el mundo se puede comprar Tulicrem, que lo ponga.



Tulicrem 3 sabores venden en francia pero no es tuljcrem es otra marca;


Quiza aqui en carreful tengan la cremtona. Online hay tiendas eso si.









Crema Holandesa 3 Sabores Cremtona. Chocolate, Fresa y Vainilla.


Crema Holandesa de 3 sabores, la de toda la vida. Sabores: Chocolate, Fresa y Vainilla.




www.jamononline.es





Ves? no entras en estos hilos pero al menos te llevas algo de ellos esta vez.

Nuestro tulicrem paco patrio dejo de existir.


----------



## circonita (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Antiparticula (18 Feb 2022)

Esto es más de la tía Paqui.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Serakenaton dijo:


> Esto si que era PACO, ver la peli porno del plus codificada.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 949159



y verla entre un peine? asi se "decodificada" tremenda tecnica PACO


----------



## Hamtel (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Este aún lo tengo yo funcionando. En negro que da más empaque


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Los primeros mandos a distancia nada comodos y con botones enanos.



Vale, eso no es muy paco.

Pero envolver el mando en film de cocina ES MUY PACO


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

circonita dijo:


>



eso me ha recordado a los chupetes de la suerte. Se vendian en las tiendas de caramelos paco.


----------



## Lemavos (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

En los 90 se nos fue de las manos
y pasamos del clasico bic 4 colores


a enjendros de 12 colores que se vendian en el todo a 100
tan gordos que no podias escribir


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

circonita dijo:


>



Ostras que recuerdos

Pues aún se venden


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## circonita (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Tulicrem 3 sabores venden en francia pero no es tuljcrem es otra marca;
> Ver archivo adjunto 949171
> 
> Quiza aqui en carreful tengan la cremtona. Online hay tiendas eso si.
> ...




En el family cash compré mantequilla 3 colores una pena porque ya no sabe igual al sabor de los 80.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En el family cash compré mantequilla 3 colores una pena porque ya no sabe igual al sabor de los 80.



Claro, es otra marca pero bueno, lo paco nunca se igualara nunca.
El tulicrem era la margarina tulipan con sabor y colorante,poco mas. La fresa sabia a chicle.
Si pillas margarina y añades cola cao en polvo y lo mezclas tienes algo muy parecido al tulicrem cacao


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

Serakenaton dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 949129




Jajaja tengo una bolsa de pan de los mundiales del.82.con naranjito, ya haré foto.


----------



## Malvender (18 Feb 2022)

Mitico: Tojeiro



Marcó a toda una generación y aún hoy se vende merchandising


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

circonita dijo:


> Bueno, en realidad las preadolescentes de la EGB no compraban esos bolígrafos para escribir precisamente.



Recuerdas los fruteros con frutas de plastico?
Ahora piensa bien; Venian platanos de plastico? NO era frecuente verlos en las casas. Los guardaban aparte, en otro sitio, aveces en la mesilla de noche


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

Con esto me entretenia yo En los 80 con mis vecinos y recuerdo que como los fuertes estaban caros mi padre me hizo uno de cartón.


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Feb 2022)

Es una agenda, deslizabas el cursor sobre la letra, pulsabas el botón y se abría por la página que correspondía.


----------



## circonita (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> En los 90 se nos fue de las manos
> y pasamos del clasico bic 4 colores
> Ver archivo adjunto 949192
> 
> ...




Bueno, en realidad las preadolescentes de la EGB no compraban esos bolígrafos para escribir precisamente.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

una agenda telefonica.
Ponias la aguja en la letra y se abria por esa pagina.


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (18 Feb 2022)

Tipica agenda telefonica


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Mi vecino rico tenia micromachines
que cabron!!


----------



## sinosuke (18 Feb 2022)

.


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Feb 2022)

Las páginas tenían unas pestañas en el reborde a una altura diferente en cada letra de forma que al deslizar el indicador se movía una varilla y la levantar la tapa las páginas anteriores a las de la letra quedaban retenidas por la pestaña y se subían con la tapa, la de la letra quedaba la primera lista para escribir o leer y las letras posteriores quedaban debajo. Había varios sistemas, otras tenían el deslizador y las letras en un borde.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

nada, mas simple, las hojas estaban perforadas por un lado de menos a mas por cada letra. Entonces solo podia abrirse por la muesca que corresponde a cada letra.


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Mi vecino rico tenia micromachines
> que cabron!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 949229




Yo tampoco pude tener estos juguetes aunque si los caté por primos y vecinos


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Zbigniew (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> a mi me mandaban a por el pan con una bolsa como esta y 3 duros.
> 15 pesetas costaba una barra de pan a principios de los 90 = 9 centimos de hoy
> Ver archivo adjunto 948879



15 pts a principios de los 90 ,donde?


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

Plus paco papel higienico elefante


----------



## Murray's (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 949241




Mi abuelo las tenia para ir al huerto


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

en juguetes caros, el jefe era el que tenia esto @Murray's


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

esto es de pintor paco.
Sombrero hecho con papel periodico.


Luego a la basura y ni te manchabas ni manchabas una gorra


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

¿ de dónde salían estas mierdas ?

¿ a quién se le ocurrían y como era posible que luego hubiese uno en cada casa ?


----------



## circonita (18 Feb 2022)

Llavero con efectos de sonidos Paco.







PacoBolígrafo para hacer quinielas.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (18 Feb 2022)

No sé si ha salido ya....


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pacazo total. No hay huevos ahora a sacar algo así en una cena moderna. NO HAY HUEVOS!




Bueno, seamos sinceros, esa vajilla pirex era horrible


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (18 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Los calzones abanderado blancos con ranura lateral para la salida de las gónadas y/o pene
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948955
> 
> ...



Yo tengo calzoncillos de esos, muy cómodos. Los boxers aprietan la webada.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> No sé si ha salido ya....



si pero no importa!
este tambien era paco
Ver archivo adjunto 949286


----------



## il banditto (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El tipico descampado entre bloques donde jugamos de niños, nos despellejamos las rodillas y tocamos las primeras tetas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 947732



Un chaval de mi barrio, zona con yonkis en esa época, jugando al balón en un descampado igual que ese se pinchó con una chuta, recuerdo cómo fue a por el balón y luego le salía sangre del dedo  era principio de los 90 y muchos toxicos estaban cayendo como moscas de AIDS y todavía había mucho desconocimiento y miedo, se convirtió en un apestado y paria porque nuestras madres nos prohibieron acercarnos a él no vaya a ser que nos pegase el sida


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Bueno, seamos sinceros, esa vajilla pirex era horrible



eran duralex españoles aunque la marca es francesa.
Los ambar eran los comunes, los verdes mas raros
Pero la JOLLA eran los azules cobalto
rediosss, una rara avis


----------



## circonita (18 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Bueno, seamos sinceros, esa vajilla pirex era horrible



El PIREX dejó de fabricarse porque resultó ser un material prácticamente indestructible. 

De hecho se llegaron a hacer sartenes de PIREX, porque soportaba altas temperaturas y súbitas bajadas de temperatura sin que se rompiese, por eso PIREX terminó fabricando equipos de laboratorio como vasos de precipitado y otros recipientes y útiles de cristal debido a su extremadamente altas capacidades y digo que dejó de fabricarse porque aunque la compañía sigue existiendo, la fórmula fue modificada para que no fuese tan resistente, de hecho dicen que PIREX dejó de fabricar la formula original en material de laboratorio, porque ese material de laboratorio era usado para la fabricación de metanfetamina, en la que hay que someter a los recipientes a altas temperaturas, bruscas bajadas de temperatura soportar todo tipo de ácidos y sustancias altamente corrosivas y según dice la leyenda, se cambió la fórmula para precisamente eso, para que no fuese tan seguro ni fácil fabricar drogas en laboratorios clandestinos.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (18 Feb 2022)

Los ministros paquitecnócratas de Paco también eran muy paco


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> eran duralex españoles aunque la marca es francesa.
> Los ambar eran los comunes, los verdes mas raros
> Pero la JOLLA eran los azules cobalto
> rediosss, una rara avis
> ...



Bueno y no solo se dice joYa, sino tambien es UN rara avis.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

no no, sn el foro se dice JOLLA.
tambien
HORO
CALIDAC
SALUC
HIMBERSOR
INJENIERO

UsteC esta falto de vocabulario foril burbujo.

en el UN tienes razon


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no no, sn el foro se dice JOLLA.
> tambien
> HORO
> CALIDAC
> ...



perdon, no lo sabía...

Pero a mi mejor saber y parecer no se debería decir INJENIERO, sino injIniero. Ya que estamos...


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> perdon, no lo sabía...
> 
> Pero a mi mejor saber y parecer no se debería decir INJENIERO, sino injIniero. Ya que estamos...



en el tema de chapuzas y "artistas" tsmbien se llama inJeniero a los inutiles.


" me dice este inJeniero que el no usa nunca el nivel"


----------



## Tumama (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948839



¡¡Qué recuerdos, esa ropa deportiva!!
¿Cómo se llamaba esa tela, o estilo de ropa?
Eran abrigadas, cómodas y duraban años.
Donde vivía, eran las abuelas, tías y madres las que nos confeccionaban equipos iguales a ese, con pantalón y todo.


----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Feb 2022)

Tumama dijo:


> ¡¡Qué recuerdos, esa ropa deportiva!!
> ¿Cómo se llamaba esa tela, o estilo de ropa?
> Eran abrigadas, cómodas y duraban años.
> Donde vivía, eran las abuelas, tías y madres las que nos confeccionaban equipos iguales a ese, con pantalón y todo.



Tactel.
Chandal de tactel


----------



## Tumama (18 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> A mi ya me pilló el plástico. Mas de una vez vine cargado con una de estas del ultramarinos.



Las bolsas "de señora". Podías cargar ladrillos ahí dentro y lo aguantaban sin problema.


----------



## palmerita (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tumama (18 Feb 2022)

Josey Wales dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948927



En Argentina teníamos una más paco aún...
TODOS los niños de los 80-90 tenían una de estas.




Veo que aún se vende en cualquier farmacia: Paco Perfume Niños Edt 60 Ml


----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 949330
> Ver archivo adjunto 949333




Que horror esos zapatos!


----------



## risto mejido (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Nebulosas (18 Feb 2022)

Tumama dijo:


> En Argentina teníamos una más paco aún...
> TODOS los niños de los 80-90 tenían una de estas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 949339
> ...



Quizas emulaban a PACO RABANNE?


----------



## Pio Pio (18 Feb 2022)

Mecagoensuputamadre, las SIGUEN VENDIENDO en Amazon.


----------



## Effetá (18 Feb 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> El auténtico coche Paco
> Ver archivo adjunto 947841



¿Ese coche era de una personalidad? ¿Y lo esperaba a que saliera de misa?


----------



## palmerita (18 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Que horror esos zapatos!



espantosos y todavía están en activo Zapato piel trenzado ancho especial


----------



## Tumama (18 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 949222
> Ver archivo adjunto 949223
> Ver archivo adjunto 949224
> 
> ...



Tengo uno de esos indiecitos como objeto decorativo en mi casa.

Lo encontré mientras hacía un pozo, enterrado a unos 30cm de profundidad.

Supongo que 30cm de profundidad es el estrato paco arqueológicamente hablando.


----------



## eTendero (18 Feb 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


>



Ese es Luike. Ha fallecido hace poco.


----------



## Lord Vader (18 Feb 2022)

eTendero dijo:


> Ese es Luike. Ha fallecido hace poco.



Sí, es el.


----------



## Effetá (18 Feb 2022)

En El Corte


Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Nuestro juego de mesa
> Ver archivo adjunto 947874




Los juegos de cartas infantiles. Que se vendían en los estancos. Debía de existir también un monopolio estatal sobre todo tipo de naipes

Las de los oficios: madre panadera, abuela panadera...los roles heteropatriarcales, claro
Las de las razas (madre mía razas)
Las del Olimpo, al final te aprendías las Parcas, las Musas, los líos de Zeus. Qué sobe tenían aquellas cartas. Acababan espesas y pringosísimas. Había muchas más y era entretenido estudiarlas todas cuando acompañabas a un mayor al estanco, creías que te comprarían un paquete nuevo antes o después, con lo poco que costaban. Pero nanay


----------



## Maybe (18 Feb 2022)

Jaja, cómo me conoces 

Gran hilo, sí señor! Mis dies a todos 

Me he emocionado con la foto de la tienda de ultramarinos y la del descampado, qué recuerdos. Añades una BH azul, unos tebeos y un bocata de mortadela con aceitunas y es casi un resumen completo de mi infancia.


Dejo aquí esto, creo que no ha salido:







En mi casa la botella-caniche se guardaba en un mueble de TV como éste, cuya puerta corredera así curvada me resultaba fascinante:







Quién me iba a decir a mí hace unos años que echaría de menos el paco-mundo marrón...


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Jaja, cómo me conoces
> 
> Gran hilo, sí señor! Mis dies a todos
> 
> ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## damnit (18 Feb 2022)

El 'scalextric' de Atocha, baluarte del paquismo desarrollista en todo su esplendor


----------



## Hagakurenomi (18 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Qué jodidos recuerdos castellanos.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Nebulosas (19 Feb 2022)

Uds. que tanto hablan de Paco, no lo conocen a Paco Rabanne?

+
*Paco Rabanne*



Ir a la navegaciónIr a la búsqueda






*Este artículo o sección tiene referencias, pero necesita más para complementar su verificabilidad.*
Este aviso fue puesto el 22 de noviembre de 2017.
*Francisco Rabaneda Cuervo* (Pasajes, Guipúzcoa; 18 de febrero de 1934), más conocido como *Paco Rabanne*, es un diseñador de moda español conocido mundialmente por sus creaciones textiles en las cuales utiliza colores y materiales diversos y por su marca de perfumes.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> El 'scalextric' de Atocha, baluarte del paquismo desarrollista en todo su esplendor



el que habia en Bilbao era mas brvtal.


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

Hagakurenomi dijo:


> Qué jodidos recuerdos castellanos.



Siguen por muchos pueblos


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el que habia en Bilbao era mas brvtal.
> Ver archivo adjunto 949444
> Ver archivo adjunto 949447



Esos pisos valían kilotones, regalaos son caros


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Minsky Moment (19 Feb 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 949459


----------



## viogenes (19 Feb 2022)

Castellano dijo:


> Los que éramos hijos de ferroviarios teníamos un viaje en coche cama al año gratis. Además del kilométrico.
> A mi también me molaba, recuerdo en un viaje a Barcelona, que el tren paraba un buen rato de madrugada en Miranda de Ebro y me baje en pijama al anden, tendría no se 8 o 9 años, y vi toda la fauna que pululaba (mendigos rebuscando y fumándose colillas de las papeleras)



Si señor, el chequetrén, aka kilométrico. Una vez, de madrugada, quise largarme de un villorrio. Me llegué hasta el apeadero, había un jefe de estación muy amable. Saqué mi chequetren, hizo unas cuentas, garabateó unos números y me subí en el primer tren. El interventor me pidió el billete, que no tenía, claro, pero mi chequetren con la firma del jefe de estación era título suficiente. Ni mastercard ni visa ni nada, con un kilómetrico te movías por España como un señor.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## El carrito del helao (19 Feb 2022)

El sifón:



El palodul:



Las pulseras Escubidú:


----------



## Turbamulta (19 Feb 2022)

Esto si que es ultrapaco, los almanaques que se publicaban con recopilación de calendarios de fiestas, ferias, santoral, predicciones sobre la meteorología y otras historias de interés en general para feriantes y gente que vivía del campo fundamentalmente. Algunos siguen existiendo ya en plan más humorístico que otra cosa.


----------



## El carrito del helao (19 Feb 2022)

La enciclopedia Álvarez:


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

La enciclopedia Álvarez. Mi toledo dentro de otros 20 años.


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

Las máquinas de escribir olivetti lettera de hierro.


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

Los candelabros en el recibidor todo Paco


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

La bh de paseo


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

Los cuadernillos rubio


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

El bocadillo de pan con chocolate


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

La tostada con mantequilla y azúcar


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

Los calendarios que echabas saliva y se le quitaban las braguitas a las féminas


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

El desodorante tulipán negro


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

Mejores tiempos que los de ahora. Me encanta lo Paco. Me quería comprar unos vasos de duralex ambar y mi mujer dice que son de los 60 y muy catetos. Haber si la engaño y me los compro


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

Los walkman


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

El orinal de bajo la cama


----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

Los mueble bar


----------



## sinosuke (19 Feb 2022)

Las jaboneras de imán......

Clavabas una chapa metálica en el jabón y luego se pegaba al soporte imantado, quedando el jabón seco.....





















Todavía se venden











.


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


>



Te he dado un thanks. Pero eres consciente de que sólo te votamos los más viejunos, ¿no?


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Feb 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> pal baile:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948097
> 
> ...



Recuerdo a los matrimonios paseando del bracete el domingo mientras el marido mantenía el transistor pegado a la oreja.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (19 Feb 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> ¿Ese coche era de una personalidad? ¿Y lo esperaba a que saliera de misa?



El coche oficial de Carrero Blanco


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

saturn dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948065
> 
> 
> Papel WC Paco.



Existimos héroes que hemos sobrevivido a ese papel. Lo mismo te servía para limpiarte el culo que para ponerlo en la lijadora de banda.

Había que tener cuidado con que cara te limpiabas porque una era áspera como su puta madre y la otra era deslizante. Con la que te limpiabas (la áspera) acababas con el ojete todo irritado y con la deslizante acababas con la mierda restregada por todas las nalgas.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Cuando no estaba mi madre leia ese libro con fruiccion. Daba para varias pajas.



Las buenas pajas caían con la sección de lencería del Venca, por cierto, un catálogo de venta por correo muy Paco.


----------



## Nothing (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (19 Feb 2022)

No sé si alguien ha dicho el Burda, que usaban las mujeres para los patrones y hacerse vestidos.


----------



## Nothing (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> EL LEVANTE
> Brutalismo arquitectónico + borregada apelotonada + 40 grados a la sombra
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948207
> ...



El máximo exponente de la arquitectura Paco levantina se encuentra en Benidorm y son los famosos apartamentos colmena Playmon Fiesta, concebidos en los años 70 como urbanización de lujo y convertidos hoy en día en un nido de okupas, maleantes y gentuza diversa. Yo iba mucho de vacaciones a esos apartamentos allá por los 80 hasta que pillé el apartamento en El Albir.

Ilustro con unas foticos.

Playmon Fiesta años 70.



Años 90.




Actualmente, derroición extrema.


----------



## Nothing (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si y no.
> 
> 
> en paquismo esta serie era insuperable
> ...



Gran serie sin las putas risitas enlatadas que le da mil vueltas a las putas mierdas actuales de lo que se avecina o aida.


----------



## Migue111 (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

Videocámara Paco, todavía la tengo y funciona de puta madre.


----------



## Nothing (19 Feb 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948367


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

MazingerXXL dijo:


> La contesa que no falte el domingo de postre con el carajillo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948943



Pues sigue estando cojonuda, yo la compro habitualmente y también su copia hacendado sabor limon.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Nothing (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El plastico para covertir tu tele blanco y negro en color!
> diseño e idea y compradores paco.
> Ver archivo adjunto 948623
> Ver archivo adjunto 948624
> ...



Pues era una tele RGB !!!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Te olvidas cuando eran de marrón



Ese tono de marrón yo lo llamo marrón Paco, en los 70 y 80 se veía por todos los sitios, el uniforme de los maderos, coches y hasta en edificios.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Yo tuve una Torrot bastante parecida. Menudo ladrillo, cuando llegabas a una cuesta estabas vendido. Pero lo que vacilabas con ella...



La auténtica bici paco era la que llevaba volante, un etniano de mi barrio tenía una parecida a esta a la que le había puesto una lámina de plástico sujeta al puente de freno trasero para que al rozar con los tacos de la rueda simulase el sonido de una moto.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Este está de puta madre también.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



El mítico hostión de Goikietxea a Maradona no puede faltar en el fútbol Paco.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (19 Feb 2022)

121 dijo:


> Me da algo de tristeza pensar que la definición de paco es: aquellas cosas tradicionales de clases bajas y medias/bajas en épocas pasadas, sobre todo previas al estadillo tecnológico de los 90/2000, con un cierto olor a libertad y optimismo futuro dentro de la pobreza y cutrez que suponían.
> 
> Y que mis padres y seguro que muchos de los vuestros viven anclados en ese estilo de vida, objetos, diseños, decoraciones, materiales, sin ser conscientes del rechazo que nos genera a las nuevas generaciones



Te producen rechazo a ti?

En mi caso, estas cosas son bucólicas, ingenuas, sosegadas, candorosas, cercanas a la modorra y a la quietud, achinchetadas inmóviles en el tiempo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

Mezclado con leche hacíamos un combinado llamado vaca verde que está cojonudo.




Y que no falte el lugumba, coñac con batido de chocolate, 100% Paco.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

Bombones muy Paco pero que están cojonudos y que suelo comprar habitualmente.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Feb 2022)

Botica Paco.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> 15 pts a principios de los 90 ,donde?



en mi barrio paco.
Edito;
recuerdo que me lo daban con un papel blanco para no tocar la barra.
Barra de pan paco normal


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)

.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (19 Feb 2022)

Nothing dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 949556



Su contribución me ha llegado al corazón. Ese tipo de marcas alcohólicas nos permitan entrar( primeros años 80) por 500 pesetas en una discoteca con dos consumiciones...y aquí sigo vivo y coleando jojojo.


----------



## jotace (19 Feb 2022)

Lo guay del Kinder Sorpresa pero en grandes dosis:






Ésta última con perspectiva de género ya en los 60 o 70


----------



## Eremita (19 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> Una pregunta, que tiene de "paco" el tener una enciclopedia en tu casa? En mi casa siempre hubo una y no le veo nada de malo, Ni cutre, ni paco.



En mi opinión, ninguna cosa paca tiene algo malo por sí.
El paquismo y lo Paco, es simplemente una era, un estilo de vivir, en la arquitectura, la moda, los objetos cotidianos, el ambiente...
Durante el alto paquismo, )que yo situo de 1975 a 1985 aproximadamente), por poner un ejemplo, se alcanzó la cúspide mecánica en la fábricacion de bienes de masas, que se pasen por el hilo los aficionados o profesionales a hablarnos de la calidad de un equipo musical (repito, de masas) de 1978, de una cámara de fotos, de un coche, de una escopeta fabricada en Eibar....una calidad mecánica y de factura impecable en muchos objetos, que poco a poco, durante el postpaquismo, fue sustituida por la electrónica, que fue total y formalmente adoptada con la llegada del pelocenicerismo.


----------



## kronopio (19 Feb 2022)

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BogadeAriete (19 Feb 2022)

OYeah dijo:


> Pacazo total. No hay huevos ahora a sacar algo así en una cena moderna. NO HAY HUEVOS!



Como a diario con los ambar, son indestructibles


----------



## Hamtel (19 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Como a diario con los ambar, son indestructibles



Y yo. No hay nada mejor para el día a día. Tendrá 40 años o más esa vajilla. La recuerdo desde siempre


----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

No me olvido, pero los maderos (de marrón) ya no eran hombres de Paco, eran de Juancar.

Edito para decir que las fotos son vrootales. A esos no les duraba un pandillero dominicano ni dos guantazos. Se tiraba por el hueco de la escalera antes de comparecer ante su señoría.



El Pionero dijo:


> Te olvidas cuando eran de marrón


----------



## Hamtel (19 Feb 2022)

Mi madre compró el segundo en un viaje a Ceuta en el año 80-81. Prestó un buen servicio durante años


----------



## jotace (19 Feb 2022)

¡Hijosdeputaaa, los pobres no podíamos permitirnos zapatillas guays como las Paredes o las Jhayber!!
Los pobres llevábamos La Perdiz o la Tórtola:



Éstas ya puro diseño a lo Adidas


----------



## Hamtel (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Tulicrem 3 sabores venden en francia pero no es tuljcrem es otra marca;
> Ver archivo adjunto 949171
> 
> Quiza aqui en carreful tengan la cremtona. Online hay tiendas eso si.
> ...



Tremendo


----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

Hay que prohibir la entrada en el hilo a todos los menores de 40 como usted. 

@asiqué toma nota y chopeate un cartel paco en el primer post.

———

RTVE Paco de mierda (mil veces mejor que la basura propagandística de ahora, por cierto)



No sé si es paco o no, pero la primera teta mostrada en directo en TV fue la de Sabrina Salerno. Un auténtico “terremoto sosiá” del que toda España hablaba al dia siguiente. Creo que tuvo un share del 99,99%.





Aunque diria que los primeros en televisar cacho fueron los anuncios de Fa y sus limones del caribe.


----------



## fausal (19 Feb 2022)

Cartucho de cassette de 8 pistas


----------



## fausal (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

Mas TV paco











¡Qué suave! ¿Es nuevo?









Anuncio Perlán - 'Qué suave, ¿es nuevo?'


Anuncio Perlán - 'Qué suave, ¿es nuevo?'




m.youtube.com





Busco a un onvre llamado Jacq's. Malisima colonia, por cierto...





Cuando RTVE cerraba por las noches con el himno y el juancar.



Aquí con la Sofi, las infantitas y el preparao tó chortinos. Ainss



Y empezaban a emitir a las 11.


----------



## Inyusto (19 Feb 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> La auténtica bici paco era la que llevaba volante, un etniano de mi barrio tenía una parecida a esta a la que le había puesto una lámina de plástico sujeta al puente de freno trasero para que al rozar con los tacos de la rueda simulase el sonido de una moto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 949563



Yo lo que conocí era el típico engancheta que le ponía una carta de la baraja sujeta con una pinza de ropa para que al rozar con los radios hiciera un traqueteo


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en mi barrio paco.
> Edito;
> recuerdo que me lo daban con un papel blanco para no tocar la barra.
> Barra de pan paco normal



No dudo amigo pero a principios de los 90 una barra de pan en panadería con su papel blanco no costaba 15pts si recuerdo bien, aunque pudiera yo estar equivocado.


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> .



Eso son estaciones Paco? Lo dice por Pilar la mujer de Banús?


----------



## Torimbia (19 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> ¡Hijosdeputaaa, los pobres no podíamos permitirnos zapatillas guays como las Paredes o las Jhayber!!
> Los pobres llevábamos La Perdiz o la Tórtola:
> Ver archivo adjunto 949696




En mi niñez a este tipo de calzado sin nada de alza en el talón les llamaban ´_bambas´_. Y las zapatillas deportivas tipo J´hayber o Paredes eran ´_los tenis´_. Lenguaje paco.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Feb 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


>



Joder, ir aqui a buscar algo para esponjar el alcohol mandaba en los 80 y 90.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> No dudo amigo pero a principios de los 90 una barra de pan en panadería con su papel blanco no costaba 15pts si recuerdo bien, aunque pudiera yo estar equivocado.



era un despacho de pan estandar.
Lo del papel lo usaba la señora en vez de guantes!!
de eso me acuerdo perfecto.
Quiza el precio este mal o varie de sitio a sitio.
Una mediana de media coccion pedia, daba mis tres duros que llevaba sobando desde el portal de casa y me daba el pan. TAMBIEN TE DIGO QUE IGUAL SOY YO EL QUE ESTA METIENDO LA PATA Y ERA OTRO PRECIO.

Entraba en la tienda y habia un monton de pan apilado.
4 bollos, huevos y poco mas.


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> era un despacho de pan estandar.
> Lo del papel lo usaba la señora en vez de guantes!!
> de eso me acuerdo perfecto.
> Quiza el precio este mal o varie de sitio a sitio.
> ...



Si ,si ,si todos ya con cierta edad siempre fuimos a panadería de barrio a por las famosas pistolas.Y te las daban con papel ,pero ya le digo yo que 15pts no costaba en el 90 y si yo recuerdo bien 15 pts costaba en el año 82-84.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


> Yo lo que conocí era el típico engancheta que le ponía una carta de la baraja sujeta con una pinza de ropa para que al rozar con los radios hiciera un traqueteo



una carta? yo ponia una botella de agua aplastada y sonaba como una moto de 49! mis vecinos eran unos santos.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Si ,si ,si todos ya con cierta edad siempre fuimos a panadería de barrio a por las famosas pistolas.Y te las daban con papel ,pero ya le digo yo que 15pts no costaba en el 90 y si yo recuerdo bien 15 pts costaba en el año 82-84.



pues entonces no serian 3 monedas de 1 duro. La harina ha fundido mi memoria 
seria rondando el 92 o asi


----------



## Zbigniew (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues entonces no serian 3 monedas de 1 duro. La harina ha fundido mi memoria



Y eso que aquella harina era mejor era harina de la transición.


----------



## sopelmar (19 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> En mi niñez a este tipo de calzado sin nada de alza en el talón les llamaban ´_bambas´_. Y las zapatillas deportivas tipo J´hayber o Paredes eran ´_los tenis´_. Lenguaje paco.



Ver tanta pacofoto me ha llegado al corazón, hoy e ido a dar el pienso a las gallinas con mis Nike de piel de hace más de 30 años, están como el primer día


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Ver tanta pacofoto me ha llegado al corazón, hoy e ido a dar el pienso a las gallinas con mis Nike de piel de hace más de 30 años, están como el primer día
> Ver archivo adjunto 949823
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 949824



por que son de la era anterior al ecologismo tontaco de usar materiales de mierda.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)

jotace dijo:


> ¡Hijosdeputaaa, los pobres no podíamos permitirnos zapatillas guays como las Paredes o las Jhayber!!
> Los pobres llevábamos La Perdiz o la Tórtola:
> Ver archivo adjunto 949696
> 
> ...



Las Happy Luck


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El mítico hostión de Goikietxea a Maradona no puede faltar en el fútbol Paco.



Menudo carnicero era el Goikietxea. Un año antes del de Maradona le destrozó a Schuster


----------



## sopelmar (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> por que son de la era anterior al ecologismo tontaco de usar materiales de mierda.



Las usaba de chabal solo para salir los sábados en los 90 y no salía mucho ,me las he puesto hoy solo para subirla foto al foro y demostrar que antes se fabricaba para durar supongo porque el mercado era inmenso ahora tenemos demasiado


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)

Nadie ha mencionado al Bidé?


----------



## jotace (19 Feb 2022)

Los Levis, Lois y Caroche eran de niño rico y pijo.

El populacho llevábamos Delmer o como mucho Old Chap o Cáster, mucho mejor de la tienda de taras que había en Valencia o con la rebaja a los trabajadores de las hilaturas si conocías a alguno:


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Feb 2022)

En la forma despectiva del uso de esta expresión burbujil, vuelve a mostrarse el desprecio a lo Español, que se va renovando de generación en generación desde el XVIII y está llevando a la nación a la anemia social.

Vosotros veréis...


----------



## Irerod (19 Feb 2022)

Cuadro que todos los niños tenian en su habitacion. Un certificado como Paco manda.


----------



## Hamtel (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

el pasado y el futuro son paco


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (19 Feb 2022)

Nada más leer el título del jilo ya sabía que iba a convertirse en multipágina. Está creciendo a un ritmo brvtal.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rodal (19 Feb 2022)

Hablamos de los espectaculos callejeros Paco?:


----------



## sopelmar (19 Feb 2022)

Los boomers intentemos poner cosecha propia, enseñemos algo bueno a los comedoritos


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rodal (19 Feb 2022)

O la publicidad Paco haciendo ruido con las bombonas de butano?


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Axouxere (19 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


>



El concepto de paquismo está claro que es relativo.
Para mí un Spectrum con el que me inicié en la informatica en 1983 pues ya no es Paco, sino que ya son tiempos modernos.
Para mí paco es lo que se llevaba en los setenta.


----------



## viogenes (19 Feb 2022)

No me diga que es un cangrejus auténtico...


----------



## Rodal (19 Feb 2022)

Las saharianas, a los rancios cuarentones de entonces. Mi tio, soltero y putero, pensionista con bigote, ávido lector de novelas del oeste y alcoholizado llevaba una de color celeste o blanco. He intentado buscar una de época pero solo salen pijilipolleces de modelos actuales.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Esse est deus (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947414



Esto es una maravilla de la ingeniería. El porrón hace del vino malo algo agradable y del asqueroso, pasable.


----------



## ArmiArma (19 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Mas TV paco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia la 'canción de SANYO', un hito. Creo que en España la mayoría de gente ni sabe que es una canción en si misma


----------



## damnit (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## damnit (19 Feb 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 949889



el puto brasero. Uno exactamente igual bajo una mesa camilla exactamente igual que esos de la foto me produjeron quemaduras de segundo grado en la pierna porque se me quemaron los cordones de los zapatos al caer dentro. A día de hoy tengo todavía la quemadura.


----------



## damnit (19 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



buf el amarillo iba por mi pueblo en plan dando vueltas como el circular... o uno muy parecido. Menudo trasto infernal. En los 90 creo que costaba el viaje 30 ptas


----------



## vinavil (19 Feb 2022)

Los textos relamidos y churriguerescos de Juan Manuel de Prada.
Imprescindible leerlos en un sillón orejero tapizado de skay color burdeos y un copazo de Soberano en la mano.


----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

Hustéc sí que sabe. Buena canción, por cierto. *♫* Áaua, áaua... *♫* 





ArmiArma dijo:


> Hostia la 'canción de SANYO', un hito. Creo que en España la mayoría de gente ni sabe que es una canción en si misma




El Ducados, era para mariconas. Los Jombres de verdác fumaban bisonte o celtas sin boquilla. O mentolados, para envenenarse aún mas mejor abriendo los bronquios.







Un truja de estos levantaba a un muerto, o te mataba sin mas. Alquitrán directo al pulmón, sin filtros ni mariconadas.









damnit dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950008


----------



## sopelmar (19 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Recuerdo el bus oruga por todos los pueblos desde santurce a Bilbao, se entraba por la puerta de atrás donde había una cobradora mujer y delante al volante siempre un hombre* era todo muy paco* la gente se bajaba por delante


Y el pica de la renfe, las puertas de apertura manual y el tren no se paraba si las habrías 


En un partido athletic real Madrid 1-0 gol de Valverde recuerdo volver en el tren y los ultras metieron fuego al último vagon iva ardiendo y el tren seguía circulando, sin ertzaina ni segurata naa y aquí seguimos vivos, hoy en día salgo a cenar pero con cuidado con toda la gentuza nocturna que hay ahora, antes heramos salvajes pero no nos cebabamos con los débiles ahora no es país para viejos


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)

El trolebús


----------



## Torimbia (19 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> El Ducados, era para mariconas. Los Jombres de verdác fumaban bisonte o celtas sin boquilla.
> 
> 
> 
> Un truja de estos levantaba a un muerto, o te mataba sin mas. Alquitrán directo al pulmón, sin filtros ni mariconadas.




Yo empecé con Ducados y me acabé pasando a Habanos, que era bastante más fuerte.

Hace un par de años (después de más de veinticinco años sin fumar) vi como un conocido sacaba el paquete de Habanos y en mal momento se me ocurrió pedirle uno por recordar aquellos tiempos. Pasó lo que era de esperar. A la segunda calada, mareo bestial y casi vomitona.


----------



## El Cano (19 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Yo empecé con Ducados y me acabé pasando a Habanos, que era bastante más fuerte.
> 
> Hace un par de años (después de más de veinticinco años sin fumar) vi como un conocido sacaba el paquete de Habanos y en mal momento se me ocurrió pedirle uno por recordar aquellos tiempos. Pasó lo que era de esperar. A la segunda calada, mareo bestial y casi vomitona.



Realmente lo peor que podría haberte pasado después de 25 años es que volvieras a fumar


----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

Mas bien porque valían un riñón en su época y se hacían con materiales buenos, aunque tuvieran su sobreprecio por aquello del márquetin - yú-és-éi y toda esa mierda de colonización cultural de los anglocabrones-, porque si se reventaban a los 6 meses, le quemaban el establecimiento al tendero. La gente hoy dia traga con todo, calidad china a precios de lujo suizo.



asiqué dijo:


> por que son de la era anterior al ecologismo tontaco de usar materiales de mierda.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Este tuvo una casa de putas en Binéfar. Lo que follaban unas se lo gastaba él haciendo el gilipollas. No ha trabajado nunca.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Este tuvo una casa de putas en Binéfar. Lo que follaban unas se lo gastaba él haciendo el gilipollas. No ha trabajado nunca.



Pero si dijo que estaba arruinado y quería vender el bar de Valencia









El bar de Manolo el del Bombo está a la venta por 190.000 euros


El bar de Manolo el del Bombo, el aficionado más icónico de la selección española de fútbol, está a la venta. Aunque no hace ninguna referencia en el anuncio, publicado en el portal inmobiliario Idealista, el local es fácilmente reconocible en las imágenes que muestra, que sin duda corresponden...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

Es que en este hilo se confunde constantemente lo antiguo sin más, con el concepto Paco que tiene que ver mas con lo castizo. Lo mismo que muchos foreros confunden mujer de mas de 40 con Charo, cuando el concepto Charo lleva unas connotaciones politico-ideológicas claras de las susodichas.



Axouxere dijo:


> El concepto de paquismo está claro que es relativo.
> Para mí un Spectrum con el que me inicié en la informatica en 1983 pues ya no es Paco, sino que ya son tiempos modernos.
> Para mí paco es lo que se llevaba en los setenta.



El Paquismo se resiste a morir del todo. Esto sigue existiendo.


----------



## Gotthard (19 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Las jhayber, paderes aún se venden. El mismo modelo que los 80.
> 
> Añadiria las yumas new galaxy...
> 
> ...



No habia yonko que se preciara que no fuera con sus yumas derroidas a comprar sus papelinas.


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No habia yonko que se preciara que no fuera con sus yumas derroidas a comprar sus papelinas.



Y con su chandal tactel


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950102
> Ver archivo adjunto 950103
> Ver archivo adjunto 950104
> Ver archivo adjunto 950105


----------



## Gotthard (19 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Y con su chandal tactel



Descripción gráfica, en plena acción chutosa.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## asilei (19 Feb 2022)

Hoy, en España. Se me han saltado las lágrimas


----------



## El Pionero (19 Feb 2022)

Desgraciadamente les quedan poco de vida


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

asilei dijo:


> Hoy, en España. Se me han saltado las lágrimas
> Ver archivo adjunto 950119
> Ver archivo adjunto 950120



por que? es una tienda paco tipica!!!
o ha sido por la emocion?
Esa lechuga tiene una pinta cojonuda

aqui expico que es una tienda paco









La recopilación enciclopédica de los hilos "PACO DE MIERDA". La PACOPEDIA.


David Suárez es burbujo... Los Metalpacos




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Rudi Rocker (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Domyos35 (19 Feb 2022)

Lo Paco es calidad


----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

Pero el chandal no era para ir a pillar, sino para participar en la carrera contra la droja. 



Murray's dijo:


> Y con su chandal tactel



Genios de la publisidá, hoyga.


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950108




A ese jugué, operondo

Lo tenia mi prima

Era de los caros, de 4000 o 5000 pesetas el juego, que en 1990 cuando salió era una pasta


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

Adivinad

Retro y paco total


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pero si dijo que estaba arruinado y quería vender el bar de Valencia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te hablo de 1980 o así. Binéfar, Huesca, Escatrón cuando la mina aún estaba abierta... Putas y cubalibres, luego ya, sería un bar en Valencia.









Manolo el del Bombo


Es Manuel Cáceres Artesero, el cuarto hermano de seis, de los que cuatro son hombres y dos mujeres. Sus padres procedían de ...




escritosdeignacioalmudevar.blogspot.com


----------



## Eremita (19 Feb 2022)

Axouxere dijo:


> El concepto de paquismo está claro que es relativo.
> Para mí un Spectrum con el que me inicié en la informatica en 1983 pues ya no es Paco, sino que ya son tiempos modernos.
> Para mí paco es lo que se llevaba en los setenta.



El paquismo se divide básicamente en tres eras. El bajo paquismo, o edad de la formica, que podríamos situarlo (siempre aproximadamente) entre los 60 y 70, al que sucedería el medio paquismo o edad del skay, que iría de los 70 a los 80, inmediatamente seguido del alto paquismo o edad del walkman que según historiadores se extendería de los 80 a los 90 o poco más, existiendo disparidad de opiniones entre los académicos.


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Te hablo de 1980 o así. Binéfar, Huesca, Escatrón cuando la mina aún estaba abierta... Putas y cubalibres, luego ya, sería un bar en Valencia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No sabia que tuvo un negocio de fulanas

Eso no lo cuenta él en su bar , cuenta lo quele interesa. Una vez coincidí con él en su bar es un tio muy campechano y amable con la gente.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> A ese jugué, operondo
> 
> Lo tenia mi prima
> 
> Era de los caros, de 4000 o 5000 pesetas el juego, que en 1990 cuando salió era una pasta



todo lo de MB era carisimo.
La clave era comprar la copia de Falomir.

O hacer tus propios juegos!!
Muchos pacos noventeros hemos jugado a hundir la flota pintando en el cuaderno.



Pero yo jugaba con uno de tablero hecho a mano. Una fotocopia pegada en un carton era el tablero y los barcos eran otros cartones.
Asi no gastabamos papel, no se quien lo fabrico pero muchas tardes veraniegas a la hora de la siesta jugaba con mis primos.
Creo que si la memoria no me falla todo era de cajas de galletas Tropical creme.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> No sabia que tuvo un negocio de fulanas
> 
> Eso no lo cuenta él en su bar , cuenta lo quele interesa. Una vez coincidí con él en su bar es un tio muy campechano y amable con la gente.



El tren de vida que llevaba no sale de poner raciones de bravas.


----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

Pero tenemos mucha mas libertác que con Franco, ¡facha!



Satori dijo:


> Nueve casetes de gasolinera que hoy serían prohibidas en menos que canta un payo
> 
> 
> Si tiene usted cierta edad, tal vez recuerde las cintas de gasolinera. ¿No le suenan? Vaya. Quizá hemos ido muy deprisa y sea menester recordar que un casete es una “cajita de plástico que encierra una cinta magnética para el registro y reproducción de sonidos”, que se hacía sonar en el “loro”, el r
> ...


----------



## BeninExpress (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> El paquismo se divide básicamente en tres eras. El bajo paquismo, o edad de la formica, que podríamos situarlo (siempre aproximadamente) entre los 60 y 70, al que sucedería el medio paquismo o edad del skay, que iría de los 70 a los 80, inmediatamente seguido del alto paquismo o edad del walkman que según historiadores se extendería de los 80 a los 90 o poco más, existiendo disparidad de opiniones entre los académicos.



el paquismos aguanto el 2000.La entrada al nuevo siglo fue el canto del cisne.
El paquismo noventero fue el mejor.


----------



## BeninExpress (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

Yo tengo exactamente esa misma bolsa, que tendrá mas de 25 años. Certifico que es C A L I D A C de la goena.

Bar Paco sello de calidac.


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El tren de vida que llevaba no sale de poner raciones de bravas.




Cerró el bar en 2020 como otros tantos en la pandemia

Este decia que no que todo salia de su bolsillo pero o bien le caian billetes del putis o la selección patrocinaba....

En su bar de bravas nada solo era cubatas carajillos y cervezas ,lo tenia mal enfocado ni un bocata de tortilla francesa podia hacerte...


----------



## BeninExpress (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Josey Wales (19 Feb 2022)

Un clásico de los veranos, sobre todo en las acampadas


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


>



Pero si puedes escupir en la pared.
No problem


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Yo tengo exactamente esa misma bolsa, que tendrá mas de 25 años. Certifico que es C A L I D A C de la goena.
> 
> 
> 
> Bar Paco sello de calidac.




Con el palillo de la patata brava o aceituna...colillas, sobres de azucsr...y a saber que más


----------



## Eremita (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el paquismos aguanto el 2000.La entrada al nuevo siglo fue el canto del cisne.
> El paquismo noventero fue el mejor.



Yo creo que a partir de los 90, entramos en un postpaquismo o tardó paquismo al que le faltaban muchos elementos para considerarlo paquismo. Fue una era compleja en la que convivieron los vinilos, casettes y VHS con los primeros CDs, los Renault 19 16 válvulas y Opel kadett GSI con los Seat Córdoba TDI, Camela con el bacalao...no sé cómo no hubo guerra.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

los paco gustan de dar caza a toda clase de insectos que osen invadir sus dominios;




Especialmente paco es tener la cinta para atrapar moscas.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> Yo creo que a partir de los 90, entramos en un postpaquismo o tardó paquismo al que le faltaban muchos elementos para considerarlo paquismo. Fue una era compleja en la que convivieron los vinilos, casettes y VHS con los primeros CDs, los Renault 19 16 válvulas y Opel kadett GSI con los Seat Córdoba TDI, Camela con el bacalao...no sé cómo no hubo guerra.



En los 90 yo disfrute como niño de ir en coches de los 70, escuchar cintas veraniegas tipo caribe mix en casettes sanyo de los 80, ver el que apostamos en una tele grunding a color, la porno codificada… 
todo lo buenos de otras eras pacas estaban concentradas en los 90


----------



## asilei (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> por que? es una tienda paco tipica!!!
> o ha sido por la emocion?
> Esa lechuga tiene una pinta cojonuda
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, de la emoción y privilegio de comprar una lechuga fresca del huerto envuelta en papel de periodico. Hoy.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

asilei dijo:


> Efectivamente, de la emoción y privilegio de comprar una lechuga fresca del huerto envuelta en papel de periodico. Hoy.
> Ver archivo adjunto 950181



navarra eh? buena tierra


----------



## Kluster (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947459



¿Como se llamaban estas galletas? hace siglos que no las pruebo.


----------



## Stronger (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> *Define lo P A C O con una foto.*


----------



## Kluster (19 Feb 2022)

121 dijo:


> Y que mis padres y seguro que muchos de los vuestros viven anclados en ese estilo de vida, objetos, diseños, decoraciones, materiales, sin ser conscientes del rechazo que nos genera a las nuevas generaciones



Te causará rechazo a tí, yo no soy tan tikismikis como para sentir rechazo por lo viejuno. Para mí es tan sencillo como que todo tiene su encanto al fin y al cabo. Las modas y estilos pasados, presentes y futuros no son mejores ni peores, eso es sólo una fantasía en nuestra mente.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Kluster dijo:


> ¿Como se llamaban estas galletas? hace siglos que no las pruebo.



Son barquillos de coco.
Creo que ya no existen como las de antes que rebosaban relleno.
En cualquier super los hay envasados marca dulcesol o la flor burgalesa


----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2022)

Revistuchas Paco demier


----------



## jotace (19 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



En la mili había microbuses como éste, creo que era Avia.
Apuntaron a los del carnet de autobús cuando yo estaba de viaje con el camión y me quedé sin el carnet de autobús ¡me cagüen mi puta vida!


----------



## Matriz_81 (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Revistuchas Paco demier



Se olvida ustec de esta;


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (19 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Yo tengo exactamente esa misma bolsa, que tendrá mas de 25 años. Certifico que es C A L I D A C de la goena.
> 
> 
> 
> Bar Paco sello de calidac.



A los que unos llaman un bar guarro...otros se dicen: aquí ponen buenos aperitivos...


----------



## sopelmar (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> todo lo de MB era carisimo.
> La clave era comprar la copia de Falomir.
> 
> O hacer tus propios juegos!!
> ...



Es lo más lonchafina que he visto en años en burbuja  mis dieces


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

Una peonza






Paco mascotas, gusanos seda en caja zapatos paredes o kelme





Paco bocatas...

De chorizo





De chocolate


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Se olvida ustec de esta;
> Ver archivo adjunto 950334




Ostras el maikel jajaja
Eso si era paco americano

El youtuber alfredo diaz tiene doblajes del maikel


----------



## Eremita (19 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Revistuchas Paco demier




Es curioso, a mediados de los 80 y creo que hasta finales de los 90, había una obsesión enfermiza con el sexo. Las revistas juveniles, las de marujas, en TV, prensa y radio, todo era sexo, programas de sexo, sexólogos...en la última etapa, se metió a empujones y martillazos la transexualidad y homosexualidad.


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Es lo más lonchafina que he visto en años en burbuja  mis dieces




Eran los 80. Recuerdo hacerme un futbolin con pinzas de tender la ropa, gomas clavos y un tablero... y un fuerte para los vaqueros de carton y pintado que me lo.hizo mi oadre porque un fuerte de juguete se iba a 10000 pesetas...

Recuerdo con papeles y un boli jugar al tres en raya, el ahorcado. Todos los MB que tuve que no fueron muchos, eran regalos de mis tios..

Por suerte mi vecino tuvo tentes y los exin castillos y juguetes de playdogh

Y un primo tuvo toda la colección de los masters del universo, buenos futbolines de verdad, autocross turbo los micromachines... parkings de juguete...y me iba con él a jugar...


----------



## Murray's (19 Feb 2022)

Otra paco americanada






Y que me decis de la paco VAN de mrT?





Los japos hicieron una replica la nissan banette





De ahi vino el tunning con la del Ma


----------



## Turbamulta (19 Feb 2022)

Dos productos sinérgicos que dirían los powerpointinistas modernos


----------



## Torimbia (19 Feb 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


>




Pasa ser fino-fino grabando estos cassettes había que repartir estrategicamente las canciones en ambas caras para que sumasen lo mismo o muy parecido. Y luego abrirla para recortar la cinta sobrante. Un trabajo bien hecho tenía menos de tres segundos entre el final de la canción y que saltase el Play.


----------



## Torimbia (19 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Eran los 80. Recuerdo hacerme un futbolin con pinzas de tender la ropa, gomas clavos y un tablero... y un fuerte para los vaqueros de carton y pintado que me lo.hizo mi oadre porque un fuerte de juguete se iba a 10000 pesetas...
> 
> Recuerdo con papeles y un boli jugar al tres en raya, el ahorcado. Todos los MB que tuve que no fueron muchos, eran regalos de mis tios..
> 
> ...



¿No hacíais ´escopetas´ con un cacho de madera, gomas y una pinza? Vaya guerras que nos montábamos.


----------



## Torimbia (19 Feb 2022)

Oviedo es una pura cuesta y llama a ello. Pero en otras partes también haríais carrilanas con madera y rodamientos ¿verdad?


----------



## Turbamulta (19 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Oviedo es una pura cuesta y llama a ello. Pero en otras partes también haríais carrilanas con madera y rodamientos ¿verdad?



Hostias una carrilana o zorra como la llamaban en otro sitios con cojinetes, menudos tortazos se metían algunos 

Cuando se salía un cojinete del eje y se pinzaba el invento lanzando al tipo por los aires..


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> ¿No hacíais ´escopetas´ con un cacho de madera, gomas y una pinza? Vaya guerras que nos montábamos.



Ya era lonchafinista de niño;


Si eras mas cabron tirabas con 2 comas.
Ya como armamento de calle estaba el trabuco hecho con un globo y una botella


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Oviedo es una pura cuesta y llama a ello. Pero en otras partes también haríais carrilanas con madera y rodamientos ¿verdad?



en mi tierra se llaman goitiberas


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Sigo con armas paco infantiles;



Descubri que era nucho mas efectivo lanzar lentejas  
me metia unas cuantas en la boca y era una ametralladora jajajajaj
aunque al final salia mas baba que otra cosa


----------



## viogenes (19 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Oviedo es una pura cuesta y llama a ello. Pero en otras partes también haríais carrilanas con madera y rodamientos ¿verdad?



En mi pueblo la cosa se está yendo de madre:


----------



## viogenes (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ya como armamento de calle estaba el trabuco hecho con un globo y una botella
> Ver archivo adjunto 950455



a eso lo llamábamos un obús. En séptimo de EGB, uno de clase lanzaba piedras a la pizarra desde los pupitres del fondo de la clase. Hacía un ruido muy fuerte al impactar, con el mosqueo del profesor, que no se imaginaba de donde coño salían esos golpes. El profe creía que era alguien con una cerbatana de bolígrafo desde la primera fila, y estaba pendiente. Uno de los proyectiles le salió al "francotirador" un poco desviado, y le dio al profesor en un ojo. No se lo vació de milagro. El tipo se puso furioso y echó la culpa a un pobre diablo que estaba sentado enfrente de el. El francotirador, en su nobleza, se reconoció culpable, ante lo que el profe dijo que era imposible, que con una cerbatana no le podía dar tan fuerte desde tan lejos. Cuando vió el artilugio, se quedó alucinado. Se lo confiscó, y desde entonces lo llevaba siempre en una mariconera que usaba, y jugueteaba con él al dar clase. Decíamos que lo usaba de condón con una profesora...

Cada vez que me encuentro con el francotirador, de diez en diez años, nos escojonamos por el tema.

Por cierto, además de la versión casera que ud. pone, vendían obuses de fabricación industrial en los kioscos sin problema, junto con navajas de plástico y cigarrillos de chocolate. Todo ello te lo compraba tu abuelo el domingo al salir de misa, y lo estrenabas enseguida en el parque.










Ni kaleborroca ni guerrilla urbana ni pollas en vinagre: un niño en los ochenta (seguro que no lo es, la ropa es muy moderna) jugando en el parque. Si te sacaban un ojo, te quedaba otro.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> a eso lo llamábamos un obús. En séptimo de EGB, uno de clase lanzaba piedras a la pizarra desde los pupitres del fondo de la clase. Hacía un ruido muy fuerte al impactar, con el mosqueo del profesor, que no se imaginaba de donde coño salían esos golpes. El profe creía que era alguien con una cerbatana de bolígrafo desde la primera fila, y estaba pendiente. Uno de los proyectiles le salió al "francotirador" un poco desviado, y le dio al profesor en un ojo. No se lo vació de milagro. El tipo se puso furioso y echó la culpa a un pobre diablo que estaba sentado enfrente de el. El francotirador, en su nobleza, se reconoció culpable, ante lo que el profe dijo que era imposible, que con una cervatana no le podía dar tan fuerte desde tan lejos. Cuando vió el artilugio, se quedó alucinado. Se lo confiscó, y desde entonces lo llevaba siempre en una mariconera que usaba, y jugueteaba con él al dar clase. Decíamos que lo usaba de condón con una profesora...
> 
> Cada vez que me encuentro con el francotirador, de diez en diez años, nos escojonamos por el tema.



Lo peor que haciamos a una vieja proferosa era un chico que sabia hacer ruidos con la boca y cuando la vieja salia y apuntaba algo en la pizarra este hacia ruidos de chirridos y chasquidos al compas del movimienfo de los brazos.
La vieja termino pasando de todo al no poder identificar al artista.


----------



## javiwell (19 Feb 2022)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/ca/SEAT_127_2d_TF.jpg/240px-SEAT_127_2d_TF.jpg


----------



## javiwell (19 Feb 2022)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://img-global.cpcdn.com/recipes/recipes_22074_v1393347765_receta_foto_00022074/1200x630cq70/photo.jpg


----------



## damnit (19 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Revistuchas Paco demier





asiqué dijo:


> Se olvida ustec de esta;
> Ver archivo adjunto 950334



no os dejéis estas dos:


----------



## javiwell (19 Feb 2022)

https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96812757/


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/96812757/



hay foreros que viven en casas peores!
yo tengo estos guardados;


https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/94343587/




https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/94614223/



y esta casa que piden 380.000
www.idealista.com/83880310


----------



## viogenes (19 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo peor que haciamos a una vieja proferosa era un chico que sabia hacer ruidos con la boca y cuando la vieja salia y apuntaba algo en la pizarra este hacia ruidos de chirridos y chasquidos al compas del movimienfo de los brazos.
> La vieja termino pasando de todo al no poder identificar al artista.



Porque Ud no fue a los jesuitas. Si pasaba eso en mi colegio, nos castigaban a toda la clase hasta que pareciese el culpable. Si el tiempo se echaba encima, llamaban a un cura que era experto en psicología. Nos hacía responder a tres preguntas en un papel anónimo: ¿me siento mal por algo? ¿He visto algo que me inquieta? ¿Tengo ganas de decir algo que llevo dentro? Una vez tuve que recoger los papeles y llevárselos al cura. Pude ver que la mayoría eran insultos, pollasdibujadas, etc. Pero en uno ponía claramente: "A (sic) SIDO GARCÉS". El cura ordenó los papeles, los fue leyendo cuidadosamente y, de repente, levantó la cabeza y dijo: "Garcés, ¿tienes algo que decirnos?". Garcés se cagó por la pata abajo, la clase se quedó flipada, y yo aprendí la mejor lección que me enseñaron en ese puto colegio.


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Petrov (19 Feb 2022)

Más de un colega lo llevaba en su día día.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> Porque Ud no fue a los jesuitas. Si pasaba eso en mi colegio, nos castigaban a toda la clase hasta que pareciese el culpable. Si el tiempo se echaba encima, llamaban a un cura que era experto en psicología. Nos hacía responder a tres preguntas en un papel anónimo: ¿me siento mal por algo? ¿He visto algo que me inquieta? ¿Tengo ganas de decir algo que llevo dentro? Una vez tuve que recoger los papeles y llevárselos al cura. Pude ver que la mayoría eran insultos, pollasdibujadas, etc. Pero en uno ponía claramente: "A (sic) SIDO GARCÉS". El cura ordenó los papeles, los fue leyendo cuidadosamente y, de repente, levantó la cabeza y dijo: "Garcés, ¿tienes algo que decirnos?". Garcés se cagó por la pata abajo, la clase se quedó flipada, y yo aprendí la mejor lección que me enseñaron en ese puto colegio.



iba a una ikastola de progres asquerosos que comieron el tarro al 90% del los alumnos.Conmigo pincharon en hueso, pero era todo muy asqueroso el lugar. Cuando llegue al insti publico fue la autentica saluc.
En ese antro ponian falta grave general a la clase. Me la soplaba todo. Me castigaron junto 3 chavales mas una vez sin salir a comer de 1 a 3 encerrados con llave en el aula. Pues de ellos aprendi que ante las injusticias los honrados pasan hambre y los "listos" se comen los bocatas de las meriendas de las mochilas, se aprovisionan de matetial escolar y hacen alguna que otra putada en represalias a nivel personal.
Yo no pase hambre ni sed. Otro tampoco paso angustia por necesitar mear en la papelera.
Renove todo mis material escolar y me quede con ganas de volver a ser castigado.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950507
> Ver archivo adjunto 950508
> Ver archivo adjunto 950510
> Ver archivo adjunto 950512
> ...



ostias el tapon pulpo! que poco exito tuvo. En mi casa paco se ponia un corcho a cualquier botella y fin


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (19 Feb 2022)

Jugar a las chapas, pero sin pelota, por lo menos en mi pueblo


----------



## Serakenaton (19 Feb 2022)

Y al yancón, que era una especie de cascayo pero lanzando un destornillador que se clavaba en la tierra.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (19 Feb 2022)

Yo tuve este patinete. Nos subíamos dos y los demás se ponían en cada vuelta de la manzana para avisar a los transeúntes para que se apartaran. Cogiamos velocidades supersónicas.


----------



## Serakenaton (19 Feb 2022)

También tuve este aro, que en aquellos tiempos era como una cosa antigua


----------



## rjg (19 Feb 2022)

Nintendo NES


----------



## Veloc (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## viogenes (19 Feb 2022)

El galán de noche, indispensable en una época en que se iba de chaqueta y corbata a trabajar en el negociado de lista en correos.




El cortauñas, perfecto para regalar cuando no se te ocurría qué coño podría gustarle al profesor que estaba de cumpleaños y eras el delegado de clase.






La mariconera, para llevar el ducados, el dupont de oro, las llaves del simca, las laves del piso de previasa en moratalaz y el cortauñas sin romper los bolsillos del traje de Sepu.


----------



## asiqué (19 Feb 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


>



grande Ibañez.
Yo me llevaba los super humor de la biblioteca y los miraba cienes de veces antes de devolverlos.


----------



## rjg (20 Feb 2022)

Pierre Nodoynuna y la panda que llevaba jajajajaja...


----------



## lowfour (20 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Una peonza
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 950387
> 
> ...



El bocata de chocolate es la cosa más burda y desasosegante de los 80.


----------



## lowfour (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## lowfour (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Petrov (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> ¿No hacíais ´escopetas´ con un cacho de madera, gomas y una pinza? Vaya guerras que nos montábamos.




Yo era de pistolas de agua de paraeta


----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)

Petrov dijo:


>




Primeras pajas a la crema?


----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)

rjg dijo:


> Pierre Nodoynuna y la panda que llevaba jajajajaja...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 950648



Paco dibujos



Nadie se acuerda de casimiro?


----------



## gdr100 (20 Feb 2022)

Era raro el niño que no tenía uno de estos en el cole. 

Y mira que los odiaba, y aún así creo recordar que tuve dos o tres distintos, porque siempre caían por reyes.


----------



## lowfour (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## lowfour (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)

El anuncio. Sanyo paco


----------



## lowfour (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## TE ROMPO'L TOLOTIJO (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## rjg (20 Feb 2022)

Iberia Boeing 747. Podías ir tomando un carajillo, fumando y darte una ducha..


----------



## javiwell (20 Feb 2022)

Los matarifes con el guarro, la boina, el mono azul cobalto y el jersey de lana de oveja tejido por su esposa



Aviso de redirección



En verano sería mono azul cobalto abierto en canal y pelos del pecho


----------



## damnit (20 Feb 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950592
> 
> 
> El galán de noche, indispensable en una época en que se iba de chaqueta y corbata a trabajar en el negociado de lista en correos.
> ...



brutal, me ha sumergido hustec en el día a día de cualquier señor de traje y corbata del desarrollismo español

PD. el galán de noche me sigue pareciendo un inventazo, no sé por qué no se usan más. Ahora hacemos lo mismo en una puta silla que ya no se puede usar


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (20 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Mas TV paco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*¿Qué fue de Eva Nasarre?*


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## dabrute 2.0 (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## jotace (20 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> *¿Qué fue de Eva Nasarre?*



En la mili veíamos el programa solo por las tías.
Les poníamos motes y cada uno elegía la que más le gustaba.

Había una chiquitilla y morena que le llamábamos la guarrilla. 
Un día dirigió la clase y la muy cabrona dijo "ahora movimientos para mejorar el acto sexual" ¡fue apoteósico!!


----------



## lowfour (20 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> *¿Qué fue de Eva Nasarre?*



dios que derroición. De golfa hipersexualizada a paciente de centro de dia en ciudad de provincias.

verschwende deine jugend


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Feb 2022)

¿Estáis preparados para una buena dosis de paquismo automovilístico? @damnit





Coches paco sin catalizador y sin ITV rugiendo duro por la M-30, ministros paquitecnócratas informando del nuevo plan de carreteras con chaqueta de pana y gafas de pasta MANDA

@Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## rjg (20 Feb 2022)

Hotel Claridge. N-III. Más paco imposible. A día de hoy ahí sigue abandonado desde 1997. En realidad los tramos que aún quedan de la antigüa N-III son una joya del paquismo.


----------



## asiqué (20 Feb 2022)

Otro CITESA de mi coleccion, este si, ya tiene un color paco, se lo di a mis padres y lo usan, no para llamar, que es un coñazo pero si para descolgar


----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)

rjg dijo:


> Hotel Claridge. N-III. Más paco imposible. A día de hoy ahí sigue abandonado desde 1997. En realidad los tramos que aún quedan de la antigüa N-III son una joya del paquismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 950855
> Ver archivo adjunto 950860
> Ver archivo adjunto 950854




Vale para peli road movie de terror


----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Otro CITESA de mi coleccion, este si, ya tiene un color paco, se lo di a mis padres y lo usan, no para llamar, que es un coñazo pero si para descolgar
> Ver archivo adjunto 950954




Tipico teléfono años 60/70 quien no ha visto uno?


Simbolo del paquismo gourmet, junto al ducados, el cenicero cinzano , la copa de raya roja de soberano y el toldo verde


----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> *¿Qué fue de Eva Nasarre?*




Tiene ELA.


----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)

TE ROMPO'L TOLOTIJO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950703
> Ver archivo adjunto 950704
> Ver archivo adjunto 950703
> Ver archivo adjunto 950704




Por mi barrio aún pasan...


----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)

Mercadillo


----------



## asiqué (20 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tipico teléfono años 60/70 quien no ha visto uno?
> 
> 
> Simbolo del paquismo gourmet, junto al ducados, el cenicero cinzano , la copa de raya roja de soberano y el toldo verde



Hay quien no sabe llamar con el OJO


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 950102
> Ver archivo adjunto 950103
> Ver archivo adjunto 950104
> Ver archivo adjunto 950105






Hijos de pvta me está dando un ataque de nostalgia + vertigo no sano al ver lo viejo que soy.


----------



## lowfour (20 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Tiene ELA.



no jodas, leí que era artritis reumatoide. Pobrecita


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>







Bar paco de carretera, camarero paco, maquinitas y futbolín paco, paredes, techo y cortinas color marrón paco, de fondo radio paco con el butano soltando gilipolleces sobre la federación que no interesan a nadie, coche de huida color marrón paco, postres pacos, etc. etc.

Nadie puede dar más paco en 6 minutos, es imposible.


----------



## El Pionero (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Revistuchas Paco demier


----------



## El Pionero (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2022)

Como dijo un forero páginas atrás, estáis confundiendo "viejo" con "paco". O "nostalgia" con "paco". No habéis entendido la pacosidad.


----------



## El Pionero (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Feb 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Como dijo un forero páginas atrás, estáis confundiendo "viejo" con "paco". O "nostalgia" con "paco". No habéis entendido la pacosidad.



Como defines tu la pacosidac?

Para mi pacosidad es esto


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Hustéc sí que sabe. Buena canción, por cierto. *♫* Áaua, áaua... *♫*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los hombres de verdad fumaban ideales o cuarterón.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (20 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Como defines tu la pacosidac?
> 
> Para mi pacosidad es esto





Casi roza la perfección paco, ese detalle de todas las bombillas fundidas excepto una para ahorrar luz es muy paco, pero le falta el suelo de terrazo, una casa sin terrazo no puede ser paco paco.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Una peonza
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 950387
> 
> ...



Te dejas el pepito de ternera, bocata 100% Paco.


----------



## El Pionero (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (20 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Como defines tu la pacosidac?
> 
> Para mi pacosidad es esto



Lo paco podría definirse como todo aquello rancio dentro del contexto español, preferiblemente con tonos marrones, pero debe evitar confundirse con "cutre" o "viejo" o incluso "nostálgico". Además la pacosidad tiene un toque de distinción y empaque castellano, es decir aún siendo rancio es posible apreciar y ver que ahí ha habido un esfuerzo por lograr la pacosidad ya sea en dinero, horas de trabajo o simplemente intención.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (20 Feb 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Lo paco podría definirse como todo aquello rancio dentro del contexto español, preferiblemente con tonos marrones, pero debe evitar confundirse con "cutre" o "viejo" o incluso "nostálgico". Además la pacosidad tiene un toque de distinción y empaque castellano, es decir aún siendo rancio es posible apreciar y ver que ahí ha habido un esfuerzo por lograr la pacosidad ya sea en dinero, horas de trabajo o simplemente intención.



Justamente.

Yo diría que es algo "recio", y propio de una época donde se fundía el desarrollismo económico y las viejas costumbres.


----------



## El Pionero (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Menudo carnicero era el Goikietxea. Un año antes del de Maradona le destrozó a Schuster



Si pero ese fútbol molaba, tíos duros de cojones repartiendo palos MANDAN. Goikoetxea, Migueli... esos sí que eran centrales no los maricones de Piqué y Ramos.


----------



## Zbigniew (20 Feb 2022)

Emilio Fornet gracias por los grandes ratos que nos hizo pasar.Las películas de Pajares y Esteso ( Ozores) son el mejor documento sociológico de los cambios en los 70ss y 80ss.


----------



## asiqué (20 Feb 2022)

Un buen mueble bar paco


----------



## Paradise_man (20 Feb 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Los hombres de verdad fumaban ideales o cuarterón.



O farias


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (20 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> O farias



La faria tiene que tener la perilla envuelta en un papelillo marca zig zag mojado en el coñac de la copa y con un trozo de palillo clavado.


----------



## Paradise_man (20 Feb 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> La faria tiene que tener la perilla envuelta en un papelillo marca zig zag mojado en el coñac de la copa y con un trozo de palillo clavado.



Y que previamente te ha traído la camarera con el café y la copa


----------



## OBDC (20 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951083
> 
> Un buen mueble bar paco



Eso es Paco total. Es la introducción en el hogar del bar Paco de la esquina. Con el paso del tiempo se consigue que huela casi igual cuando se abre.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Zbigniew (20 Feb 2022)

rjg dijo:


> Hotel Claridge. N-III. Más paco imposible. A día de hoy ahí sigue abandonado desde 1997. En realidad los tramos que aún quedan de la antigüa N-III son una joya del paquismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 950855
> Ver archivo adjunto 950860
> Ver archivo adjunto 950854



Joder pues solo piden 750.000 como dos pisos paco en Mandril.Ahi se puede hacer algo.Para alquilarlo pa series de miedo.Puede ser buena inversión burbujos


----------



## Zbigniew (20 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951083
> 
> Un buen mueble bar paco



Y los dragones azules amigo


----------



## Inyusto (20 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951083
> 
> Un buen mueble bar paco



Las furias azules son paquérrimas, las he visto hasta en la sopa


----------



## ratoncitoperez (20 Feb 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947415
> Ver archivo adjunto 947416
> Ver archivo adjunto 947417



La foto del bar será Paco, pero esos paisanos no necesitan psicólogo, debería haber más gente así, se paliarían muchos problemas


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Feb 2022)

rjg dijo:


> Hotel Claridge. N-III. Más paco imposible. A día de hoy ahí sigue abandonado desde 1997. En realidad los tramos que aún quedan de la antigüa N-III son una joya del paquismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 950855
> Ver archivo adjunto 950860
> Ver archivo adjunto 950854




Con cabina de teléfono y todo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Como defines tu la pacosidac?
> 
> Para mi pacosidad es esto




Conozco a una persona mayor que tiene un salón parecido a ése. Entrar allí, es como volver a los 70-80 de repente.

¿Cuántos miles de salones Paco habrá por España adelante, de viejecitos que ya nunca los renovaron desde su juventud?


----------



## bomber voluntari (20 Feb 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> En El Corte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En la película el milagro de ptinto juegan a poker con esas barajas


----------



## Murray's (20 Feb 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Bar paco de carretera, camarero paco, maquinitas y futbolín paco, paredes, techo y cortinas color marrón paco, de fondo radio paco con el butano soltando gilipolleces sobre la federación que no interesan a nadie, coche de huida color marrón paco, postres pacos, etc. etc.
> 
> Nadie puede dar más paco en 6 minutos, es imposible.




Garci creo que hizo la mejor pelicula de la historia del cine español. El crack es muy buena pelicula. Una fotografia, actuación de Landa y música sobresaliente.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (20 Feb 2022)

yo hago mencion del porron y que sea paco no significa que no sea bueno. El porron es la ostia


----------



## damnit (20 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951083
> 
> Un buen mueble bar paco



Foto GRANDIOSA. No sólo por el mueble bar que es de lo más TOP que nos ha dado el paquismo, el teléfono en la mesita con tapete verde, la enciclopedia o la foto del niño en la jura de bandera, sumado al papel de la pared hacen de esta foto un bodegón al paquismo, una obra maestra sublime. 

Mis dies.


----------



## damnit (20 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> yo hago mencion del porron y que sea paco no significa que no sea bueno. El porron es la ostia



Porrón y botijo, son dos costumbres que debemos asegurarnos que perduran por toda la eternidad.


----------



## TE ROMPO'L TOLOTIJO (20 Feb 2022)

no habre intentado tapar los dichosos rombos poniendome delante,poniendo un jersey o algo encima de la tele ,y asi como el que no quiere la cosa los tapabas...pero no habia manera.
Una madre que manejaba la zapatilla de casa para atizar con la misma destreza que bruce lee los "luchacos",era de esperar que te pillara...pero aun asi yo lo intentaba.
No me habre cagado veces ni nada en la madre que pario al que se le ocurrio poner rombos ahi..
Lo que ha llovido de aquello,que recuerdos...


----------



## SPQR (20 Feb 2022)

Goder, Borrell cuando estaba al frente del MOPU, sextuplicando los km d autovias con los dineros que mandaba Alemania tras la adhesión a la CEE.

Ahí comenzó la despaquización de España.



Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Estáis preparados para una buena dosis de paquismo automovilístico? @damnit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 999999999 (20 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> En burbuja.info deben haber hilos de estos por un tubo
> 
> Lo más paco es la placa del mministerio de la vivienda franquista que aún podemos ver en muchas viviendas construidas en los 50~60~70
> 
> ...



Tú te ríes, pero esas placas eran demostración de los millones de VPOs que se hicieron... 

Por eso las quitan, porque los dejan en evidencia


----------



## sopelmar (20 Feb 2022)

rjg dijo:


> Hotel Claridge. N-III. Más paco imposible. A día de hoy ahí sigue abandonado desde 1997. En realidad los tramos que aún quedan de la antigüa N-III son una joya del paquismo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 950855
> Ver archivo adjunto 950860
> Ver archivo adjunto 950854



Un buen ejemplo de la escuela Bauhaus 750 poco me parece


----------



## Zbigniew (20 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Un buen ejemplo de la escuela Bauhaus 750 poco me parece



A mí me parece poco también , pero que montas ahí? Es de banco.


----------



## sopelmar (20 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> A mí me parece poco también , pero que montas ahí? Es de banco.



Un hotel de señoritas con licencia de sala de juegos todo muy paco of course


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (20 Feb 2022)




----------



## veraburbu (20 Feb 2022)

No encuentro una foto de un pantalón de cheviot con rodillera cosida de skay. 
Pero juro que yo los vestí.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (21 Feb 2022)

Donde mejor sabe el vino es en un buen porrón o en una buena bota.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (21 Feb 2022)

TE ROMPO'L TOLOTIJO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951292
> Ver archivo adjunto 951292
> no habre intentado tapar los dichosos rombos poniendome delante,poniendo un jersey o algo encima de la tele ,y asi como el que no quiere la cosa los tapabas...pero no habia manera.
> Una madre que manejaba la zapatilla de casa para atizar con la misma destreza que bruce lee los "luchacos",era de esperar que te pillara...pero aun asi yo lo intentaba.
> ...



Y luego no era para tanto, cualquier parida tenía dos rombos.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (21 Feb 2022)

A este jilo le falta el camión Paco por excelencia, un buen Barreiros en color marrón Paco.


----------



## damnit (21 Feb 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> ¿Estáis preparados para una buena dosis de paquismo automovilístico? @damnit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GODERT, daría para hilo y foro aparte solo hablar de las infraestructuras paco-pre desarrollistas y su posterior evolución pasados los 70


----------



## damnit (21 Feb 2022)

¿Qué abuela o madre no ha tenido el joyero-caja de música de la bailarina?


----------



## Basster (21 Feb 2022)

De una alerta que tengo en Idealista. Casi me muero al verlo esta tarde...


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (21 Feb 2022)

Petrov dijo:


>



Ostia, esa la utilizaba mi madre en la playa cuando íbamos a finales de los 80.

Cuando el sol irradiaba 10 veces menos que ahora.


----------



## Basster (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Basster (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ace Tone (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## damasquinado (21 Feb 2022)

Basster dijo:


>



Camy siempre fue mejor que Frigo, y Nifti, mi polo preferido.


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> A este jilo le falta el camión Paco por excelencia, un buen Barreiros en color marrón Paco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951792



el pegaso comet no se queda atras


con el fin del paquismo pegaso hacia maravillas


EL MEJOR


----------



## damasquinado (21 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Otro CITESA de mi coleccion, este si, ya tiene un color paco, se lo di a mis padres y lo usan, no para llamar, que es un coñazo pero si para descolgar
> Ver archivo adjunto 950954



Era más peligroso llamar desde ese teléfono (y desde los"góndola" sin botones) que encender petardos "premium" en mal estado.


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

Basster dijo:


>



la tengo y aun la uso junto a un termo escoces paco.
la tortilla sabe mejor en una tartera paco


----------



## Turbamulta (21 Feb 2022)

Ampliamente utilizados hasta finales de los 70, los estabilizadores de tensión PACO (ojo al acabado en imitación madera para estar a juego con los muebles de TV que era donde se utilizaba, también en equipos de sonido o radios de calidad) permitían disfrutar de la tele sin ruido en la imagen o posibles averías por picos.


----------



## kerberos (21 Feb 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948477



Todavia lo uso, con eso te lo digo todo.
Antirrobos en el BMW MANDA. Perro moviendo la cabeza, manda. Auto- radio MP3 instalado por tu primo el que "sabe de coches", MANDA. BMW 320 con 270.000 kms echando humo negro MANDA


----------



## kerberos (21 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Para el alcoholismo socialmente aceptado en casa propia con aspiraciones procerescas ante las visitas pero que quedan cortas



GRANDIOSO. Lleno de botellas de Larios, DYC, Ron Negrita, Peppermint y alguna botella exótica que te traía tu suegro de un viaje, quizas un vodka "Stalinoskaya" o una botella de Jose Cuervo de un viaje a Mexico (antes se iba a CANCUN, no a Riviera Maya).


----------



## Tyler·Durden (21 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el pegaso comet no se queda atras
> Ver archivo adjunto 951910
> 
> con el fin del paquismo pegaso hacia maravillas
> ...


----------



## ArmiArma (21 Feb 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> Porque Ud no fue a los jesuitas. Si pasaba eso en mi colegio, nos castigaban a toda la clase hasta que pareciese el culpable. Si el tiempo se echaba encima, llamaban a un cura que era experto en psicología. Nos hacía responder a tres preguntas en un papel anónimo: ¿me siento mal por algo? ¿He visto algo que me inquieta? ¿Tengo ganas de decir algo que llevo dentro? Una vez tuve que recoger los papeles y llevárselos al cura. Pude ver que la mayoría eran insultos, pollasdibujadas, etc. Pero en uno ponía claramente: "A (sic) SIDO GARCÉS". El cura ordenó los papeles, los fue leyendo cuidadosamente y, de repente, levantó la cabeza y dijo: "Garcés, ¿tienes algo que decirnos?". Garcés se cagó por la pata abajo, la clase se quedó flipada, y yo aprendí la mejor lección que me enseñaron en ese puto colegio.



Jesuitas tenían que ser...


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

Tener un boli y una libreta para apuntar cosas ya que el telefono era con cable.
Pero lo realmente paco era escribir un par de lineas y el resto de la hoja estaba llena de dibujos y garabatos para matar el tiempo mientras hablabas


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Jesuitas tenían que ser...



se podria decir que los jesuitas en si son paco?


----------



## palmerita (21 Feb 2022)

paco


neopaco



hiper mega neo paco


----------



## palmerita (21 Feb 2022)

*asiqué*, las cortinas tuyas también son muy pacas, puedes ponerlas tranquilamente.


----------



## Zoeric (21 Feb 2022)

Muchas de las cosas Paco, aún sobrevivirán a toda la basura sintética, de obsolescencia programada, global y bastante impersonal que consumimos ahora.


----------



## lowfour (21 Feb 2022)

Maj cositaas señora


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> *asiqué*, las cortinas tuyas también son muy pacas, puedes ponerlas tranquilamente.




Yo como paco tengo muchos gustos paco y estoy encantando con tener esas cortinas paco en mi casa!
y sin intencion de quitarlas!!
Que el foro opine;
son paco estas cortinas de grandisima calidac?


----------



## eltonelero (21 Feb 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


>



.mi pacómetro ha explotado


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> .mi pacómetro ha explotado



pues esta al inicio del hilo, tenga ustec en cuenta comprar un pacometro nuevo de mayor capacidad


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> Maj cositaas señora



El lapiz a la oreja es paco pero util.
En entorno de obreros esto tambien es paco


----------



## Turbamulta (21 Feb 2022)

Mecheros de mesa de todo tipo, rivalizando en paquismo



















Algunos se podían usar como arma de fortuna con esas bases de piedra o metal 







A veces venían el set completo con cenicero e incluso pitillera o purera a juego del mismo material.


----------



## Marvelita (21 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947441
> Ver archivo adjunto 947442
> 
> 
> ...



esto por dos, mas una parcelita en las afueras mas uno en la playa... eso si es paco langostino


----------



## Murray's (21 Feb 2022)

El teletexto , es algo paco después de más de 30 años en vigor aún existe


----------



## Serakenaton (21 Feb 2022)

Mas coches


----------



## El Pionero (21 Feb 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 952482
> paco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 952483
> ...



Lo de tanto dorado lo veo más Hassan o Heredia que Paco


----------



## Murray's (21 Feb 2022)

Y sin dejar la TV

El B/N

Que por cierto Garci presenta su programa en 13tv classics en blanco y negro, hoy en dia


----------



## El Pionero (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (21 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 952550
> 
> 
> El teletexto , es algo paco después de más de 30 años en vigor aún existe



Lo que no entiendo cómo siguen aún con el estilo Spectrum ochentero y no se ha modernizado


----------



## El Pionero (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (21 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo cómo siguen aún con el estilo Spectrum ochentero y no se ha modernizado




Para que lo van a cambiar si funciona bien?

Tu ves que le hayan cambiado el diseño al casio F91, a las convers chuck taylor , a los levis , a los calzoncillos y camisetas abanderado??


----------



## El Pionero (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Nebulosas (21 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


>




Esto es exactamente la Espana paco, la que quienes la cantaban la amaban. Ahora vemos la diferencia, a la mayoría de uds les parece despreciable decir: "Espana del alma mía!"

Es triste no amar a tu patria.


----------



## damasquinado (21 Feb 2022)

De principios de los 70, esplendida radio. No se averió nunca. La regalamos como nueva. La foto esta sacada de Google, pero era idéntico modelo.


----------



## Nebulosas (21 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Yo como paco tengo muchos gustos paco y estoy encantando con tener esas cortinas paco en mi casa!
> y sin intencion de quitarlas!!
> Que el foro opine;
> son paco estas cortinas de grandisima calidac?
> Ver archivo adjunto 952526



para nada! Son de voile?


----------



## Nebulosas (21 Feb 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> si, superpacas



Yo no lo veo así y más si son de voile...


----------



## uberales (21 Feb 2022)

Dan Daly dijo:


> Estáis mezclando paquismo, cutrerío, antigüedad y clasicismo. Ejemplo: la pantuflas de estar por casa son clásicas, nada más caliente y apropiado para el invierno, de paquismo nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ¡Protesto! Al gran Saza ni me lo toquéis. Echad un ojo a La Escopeta Nacional y veréis a un empresario real y actual de hoy día, de esos que contratan con la administración. ¡Que son asín oija, que conozco a más de uno!



Ser Paco no es malo, es algo sencillo, trabajador, gente echada adelante, con sus cosas negativas tipo obcecaciones. Pero mucho mejor que lo que hay ahora. Es gente que de verdad ha luchado en su vida. Te puede gustar más o menos, pero es preferible esa gente recia a los tiktokeros.


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

Nebulosas dijo:


> para nada! Son de voile?



Voile? Ni idea que es eso, estaban en el piso y como todo en el en muy buen estado.


----------



## Falcatón (21 Feb 2022)

TE ROMPO'L TOLOTIJO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951292
> Ver archivo adjunto 951292
> no habre intentado tapar los dichosos rombos poniendome delante,poniendo un jersey o algo encima de la tele ,y asi como el que no quiere la cosa los tapabas...pero no habia manera.
> Una madre que manejaba la zapatilla de casa para atizar con la misma destreza que bruce lee los "luchacos",era de esperar que te pillara...pero aun asi yo lo intentaba.
> ...



Ya ves, dos rombos en películas en las que igual se veía un beso, ni por asomo una teta. Hoy en día los niños viendo a diario porno duro en internet desde antes incluso de la adolescencia mientras en sus clases les aconsejan tener experiencias sexuales y si son con el mismo sexo, mejor. Igualito, igualito. La izquierda obligará a los niños de 0-6 años a tener experiencias LGTBI


----------



## palmerita (21 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Lo de tanto dorado lo veo más Hassan o Heredia que Paco



no son excluyentes aunque los neo-pacos si son algo más plan montoya/hassan. pero el mechero y me reafirmo, es superpaco, algo así como esto

. y las cortinas sean de lo que sean, las sigo viendo pacas, son como el tergal y la formica no eran pacas en su tiempo pero ahora se ven paquísimas. bueno, o yo las veo pacas.en cualquier caso el paquismo no es absoluto, es algo ramificado y bastante subjetivo. no ?


----------



## Nebulosas (21 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Voile? Ni idea que es eso, estaban en el piso y como todo en el en muy buen estado.



El *voile* es un tipo de tela, generalmente fabricada con 100% de algodón o mezclas de algodón y lino o poliéster. El término proviene del francés, y significa _velo_. A causa de ser sumamente liviana, la tela es utilizada en decoraciones blandas. Las cortinas en los países cálidos se fabrican con voile y se utilizan para embellecer ventanas, como mosquiteros etc. Cuando es utilizada como material para cortinas es similar a las cortinas de red.

ver wikipedia


----------



## Rovusthiano (21 Feb 2022)

No hay nada más paco que una DKW, y ya los que la llaman "caluve" son el sumum del paquismo.


----------



## Silvia Charo (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Malvender (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## il banditto (21 Feb 2022)

me apena no tener fotos del salon de mi abuela para compartir, es un templo paco, con suelo de moqueta, sofas antiguos, mueble bar, cuadro tejido enorme con escena de caza típico de perros cazando un venado, la escopeta de mi difunto abuelo y un par de docenas de tomos de enciclopedias y diccionarios que por supuesto nadie ha abierto nunca. Incluso una coleccion de vhs del hombre y la tierra, con felix rodriguez de la fuente, que lleva unos 25 años junto a la tele   

la casa de campo de su hermana era ya un abuso, con capilla incluida, relieves de santos, camas con crucifijos y retratos de monjas, cocina de azulejos azules renovada por ultima vez sobre 1955, un taller con medio centenar de bicis viejas de principio de siglo... joder qué recuerdos, recuerdo correr a comprar el pan y helados antes que la furgoneta siguiera al siguiente pueblo, que el cabron paraba 2 minutos y se iba echando hostias, cómo me gustaba ese pueblo, qué puto paco soy.


----------



## Murray's (21 Feb 2022)

Campechano y paquito


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> no son excluyentes aunque los neo-pacos si son algo más plan montoya/hassan. pero el mechero y me reafirmo, es superpaco, algo así como esto
> Ver archivo adjunto 952726
> . y las cortinas sean de lo que sean, las sigo viendo pacas, son como el tergal y la formica no eran pacas en su tiempo pero ahora se ven paquísimas. bueno, o yo las veo pacas.en cualquier caso el paquismo no es absoluto, es algo ramificado y bastante subjetivo. no ?



Las cortinas molan


----------



## Effetá (21 Feb 2022)

veraburbu dijo:


> No encuentro una foto de un pantalón de cheviot con rodillera cosida de skay.
> Pero juro que yo los vestí.



Buscando, buscando algo como lo que dices me he encontrado, en cambio, con esto (entre muchas otras cosas que no imaginaríais


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Buscando, buscando algo como lo que dices me he encontrado, en cambio, con esto (entre muchas otras cosas que no imaginaríais
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 952934



el de azul busca algo no?


----------



## Zbigniew (21 Feb 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> .mi pacómetro ha explotado



Yo lo uso es cojonudo no tengo que recorrer los 50m que tengo hasta el baño desde la habitación ,con el frio que hace en invierno sin calefacción.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El lapiz a la oreja es paco pero util.
> En entorno de obreros esto tambien es paco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 952534






ola ke ase?


----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 952993
> 
> 
> ola ke ase?



dabuti no es paco.
NO ES DIGNO.

entiendo su excitacion al ver la raja pero estas ensuciando el hilo


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> dabuti no es paco.
> NO ES DIGNO.



Tiene razon usted perdone.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)

Espero redimirme con esto.


----------



## dabrute 2.0 (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Espero redimirme con esto.



Perdonado esta ya


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## dabrute 2.0 (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (21 Feb 2022)

Los calendarios de bolsillo con chiste verde, solian ser regalos de bar paco


----------



## Pio Pio (21 Feb 2022)

Quien de niño no hacía esta Pacada?.


----------



## Pio Pio (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (22 Feb 2022)

BOLETIN DE NOTAS PACO OCHENTERA

No pido que lo superéis, igualármelo.

Con 6 - 7 años no suspendía pero tampoco destacaba.


----------



## damnit (22 Feb 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 953072
> 
> 
> BOLETIN DE NOTAS PACO OCHENTERA
> ...



yo soy uno de esos alumnos de EGB al que le calificaron con PA o NM (los menos), por lo menos hasta 5º o 6º. Qué injusto, daba igual lo que te esforzaras, que un PA iba desde el 5 al 10. Eso si, luego te ponían unos “+” al lado que significaban “destaca”, y era una competición a ver quién sacaba más “destacas”… ah qué felices éramos


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Feb 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


>



Lo veo y lo subo:


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (22 Feb 2022)

Serakenaton dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 952553
> Mas coches



Mi padre tenía un GSA X3 en 1987.

Con aire acondicionado, 3 tracciones hidráulicas que elevaban el vehículo (flipaba) y un cuadro de mandos que parece que pilotabas un avión.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (22 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Quien de niño no hacía esta Pacada?.
> Ver archivo adjunto 953017



Aggghhh! La haciamos en claseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (22 Feb 2022)

damnit dijo:


> yo soy uno de esos alumnos de EGB al que le calificaron con PA o NM (los menos), por lo menos hasta 5º o 6º. Qué injusto, daba igual lo que te esforzaras, que un PA iba desde el 5 al 10. Eso si, luego te ponían unos “+” al lado que significaban “destaca”, y era una competición a ver quién sacaba más “destacas”… ah qué felices éramos



Pasaron en 6º de EGB a calificar con SF, B, N y SB e I 

Ahora en primaria dan hasta matrículas de honor con un nivel que comparado con el nuestro en su día es de risa.


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (22 Feb 2022)

En la mía se clavaban grapas.

Había masocas.


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Feb 2022)

Superad esta Pacada, y el personaje... soy yo con 19 añitos.


----------



## palmerita (22 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>


----------



## palmerita (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2022)

spica dijo:


>



dura lex, sed lex


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2022)

dedicado a todos los boomers del foro


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Superad esta Pacada, y el personaje... soy yo con 19 añitos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 953089



Eso no es paquismo. Es heroicidad.


----------



## Turbamulta (22 Feb 2022)

Transporte de reparto PACO por excelencia


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Tenga mucho cuidado de lo que cuelgan de las paredes de sus casas o meten las estanterías. Se quedará ahí durante décadas.
Es mucho más fácil colgar que descolgar.

Aparece un sentimiento de pérdida que inhibe de la acción del cambio


----------



## ediedee (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## masia (22 Feb 2022)

Serakenaton dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 952553
> Mas coches



Que buenos recuerdos del mio.
Demasiado avanzado a su tiempo y pasar por el taller era ruinoso


----------



## damnit (22 Feb 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Pasaron en 6º de EGB a calificar con SF, B, N y SB e I



y por debajo del IN estaba el MD ("muy deficiente"), en aquellos tiempos no había piedad con los flojos


----------



## damnit (22 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Superad esta Pacada, y el personaje... soy yo con 19 añitos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 953089



puf, mis dies señor, me quito el sombrero


----------



## El Pionero (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Serakenaton (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Marvelita (22 Feb 2022)

Pero superad esto omeguillas


----------



## asiqué (22 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Superad esta Pacada, y el personaje... soy yo con 19 añitos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 953089



ustec tiene dos cojones como balones de futbol


----------



## palmerita (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (22 Feb 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 954021



tienes un coche con imitacion a madera y te quejas de mis cortinas?

que valor !


----------



## Nebulosas (22 Feb 2022)

Serakenaton dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 953909



El jerez Tio Pepe es tambien muy conocido en Argentina





__





JEREZ TÍO PEPE


Jerez Tío Pepe, González, Byass & Cía. (J. Ardanza & Cía.) Caras y Caretas N° 497, 11 de abril de 1908. Jerez Tío Pepe, González, By...




elbarmanclasicoargentino.blogspot.com





Según dice la publicidad era el jerez más consumido en Argentina

*JEREZ TÍO PEPE*


----------



## InmortanJoe (22 Feb 2022)

Kawendiox y esto no ha salido?


----------



## Nebulosas (22 Feb 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 954021




Eso se sigue usando aún hoy, un ejemplo en Alemania


----------



## El Pionero (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mauito (22 Feb 2022)

Banda sonora para el jilo .


----------



## sopelmar (22 Feb 2022)

El que quiera volver al pakismo tendrá que rascarse el bolsillo 190boniatos y te queda comprar el regulador, la manguera y la bombona


----------



## asiqué (22 Feb 2022)

una agenda de telefono automatica.
Mucho NO paco hay aqui


----------



## Meñakoz (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pichorrica (22 Feb 2022)

No he conseguido encontrar ninguna foto, pero en mi barrio(y supongo que en todos igual) había 2 talleres, uno de mecánica y otro que era una carpintería, y la estampa era de las paredes llenas de calendarios de tias en pelotas, el mecánico con el mono sin nada debajo, el carpintero blanco de serrín y unos cuantos viejos y parroquianos dentro mientras habia una radio sonando más sucia que la radio de un pintor


----------



## sopelmar (22 Feb 2022)

Vista hoy que curvas tenía el 2 caballos no podido resistirme


----------



## sopelmar (22 Feb 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 954180



Cuántas tarde he merendado con mis hermanos en el maletero de un Dyane


----------



## El Pionero (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (22 Feb 2022)

Secuestros paco


----------



## CI190 (22 Feb 2022)

Las cintas anti-estáticas que se colocaban en los coches:


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Juan Niebla (23 Feb 2022)

los setenta fueron la época del destape, hay peliculas de esa época en las que las actrices salían desnudas


----------



## Juan Niebla (23 Feb 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Colección "Harry Dickson" de Jean Ray en editorial Júcar.
> Son novelas policíacas de los años 30. Las portadas de tías setenteras que no tienen nada que ver con el contenido.
> 
> 
> ...




no conocia eso, gracias. yo me referia a esto, cine español de finales de los setenta 



el destape cine español 70 - Buscar con Google


----------



## Pio Pio (23 Feb 2022)

Y cuando tenian tiempo y se rompian en la cama soltando toda el agua, flipabas.


----------



## Pio Pio (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Rovusthiano (24 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 955781
> Ver archivo adjunto 955782
> Ver archivo adjunto 955783
> Ver archivo adjunto 955786



Lo que has puesto no es paco si no proceresco.


----------



## damnit (24 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


>



Me acabas de activar un mal recuerdo: el ver ese cartel esperando en la sala del practicante a que me pusiera el pinchazo con alguna vacuna.


----------



## Lammero (24 Feb 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Lo que has puesto no es paco si no proceresco.



Los folios el galgo eran borderline cayetanos (caros y wen gramaje)
Creo que confundió lo vintage con lo Paco (sea lo que sea)


----------



## asiqué (24 Feb 2022)

Utensilios paco de cocina.
Barato y basico.
En la rejilla se pone lo que quieres descongelar en la nevera y el agua escurre y la comida queda seca.


este mio tiene 20 años minimo, es de plastico contaminante


----------



## asiqué (24 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 955781
> Ver archivo adjunto 955782
> Ver archivo adjunto 955783
> Ver archivo adjunto 955786



ohh tenia olvidado las hojas de galgo.
No se por que no se llamaban folio.
La misma marca tenia papel de barba?
recuerdo a mi abuelo pidiendo papel de barba en una tienda y el tendero se las dio enrolladas con un lazo de cuerda de esparto.


Puede ser lo mismo? Yo era muy pequeño pero lo recuerdo asi


----------



## Torimbia (24 Feb 2022)

Carallo, casi me olvido de los estilografos Rotring para dibujo técnico. Carísimos y fáciles de joder, especialmente el de 0.2


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## dedalus (24 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Carallo, casi me olvido de los estilografos Rotring para dibujo técnico. Carísimos y fáciles de joder, especialmente el de 0.2



Hasta que descubrías que el pasar a tinta era un timo, que las copiadoras de planos de la segunda mitad del siglo XX reproducían perfectamente el lápiz, que es con lo que se diseñaba. Distracciones de este tipo en plan cuentas a mano de números grandes las había a montones en el cole. El pasar a tinta era para hacer heliografias azules pacodemier para diseñar el titanic o cosas de esa era.
Eso si, soy completamente incapaz de solo considerar que los niños en el cole ahora estén aprendiendo con autocad donde nosotros aprendíamos dibujo técnico y geometría descriptiva.


----------



## Torimbia (24 Feb 2022)

dedalus dijo:


> Hasta que descubrías que el pasar a tinta era un timo, que las copiadoras de planos de la segunda mitad del siglo XX reproducían perfectamente el lápiz, que es con lo que se diseñaba. Distracciones de este tipo en plan cuentas a mano de números grandes las había a montones en el cole. El pasar a tinta era para hacer heliografias azules pacodemier para diseñar el titanic o cosas de esa era.
> Eso si, soy completamente incapaz de solo considerar que los niños en el cole ahora estén aprendiendo con autocad donde nosotros aprendíamos dibujo técnico y geometría descriptiva.



Guardo muy buen recuerdo de mi profesor de dibujo técnico. En aquella época ya había estilógrafos pero el dedicaba el primer trimestre a machacarnos con el tiralíneas. Que tenía guasa la cosa, cuántas láminas de Guarro (y qué caras eran) tiradas a la papelera. 




Este hombre no se andaba con tonterías. Exigía una rotulación perfecta o, si no, tocaba volver a hacer el trabajo entero. Y ay de ti si descubría que habías estado tanteando con la punta del compás buscando que te coincidiese bien una curva. Miraba el papel vegetal al trasluz y te pillaba al momento al ver un montón de agujerillos.


----------



## Makla (24 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Superad esta Pacada, y el personaje... soy yo con 19 añitos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 953089



Me encanta!! Y de Castefa!!


----------



## Effetá (24 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Guardo muy buen recuerdo de mi profesor de dibujo técnico. En aquella época ya había estilógrafos pero el dedicaba el primer trimestre a machacarnos con el tiralíneas. Que tenía guasa la cosa, cuántas láminas de Guarro (y qué caras eran) tiradas a la papelera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 956690
> 
> ...



Ay sí, qué pesadilla.


----------



## Murray's (24 Feb 2022)

Quien no pegaba todo lo de casa y el cole con esto


----------



## Murray's (24 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


>




Aún lo venden


----------



## Furillo (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Effetá (24 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Guardo muy buen recuerdo de mi profesor de dibujo técnico. En aquella época ya había estilógrafos pero el dedicaba el primer trimestre a machacarnos con el tiralíneas. Que tenía guasa la cosa, cuántas láminas de Guarro (y qué caras eran) tiradas a la papelera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 956690
> 
> ...



Me relajé y me divertí más cuando hicimos algo como esto. Con témperas, sólo los colores primarios, blanco y negro. Aunque siempre necesité ayuda de compañeros en estas asignaturas. Una manazas


----------



## Torimbia (24 Feb 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Me relajé y me divertí más cuando hicimos algo como esto. Con témperas, sólo los colores primarios, blanco y negro. Aunque siempre necesité ayuda de compañeros en estas asignaturas. Una manazas



Cuando nos explicaron cómo hacer una degradación de color imagino que estaría fantaseando con alguna compañera. Así que me perdí lo que había que empezar por el más aguado e ir añadiendo color. Empecé al revés, con los colores puros. Y aquello no aclaraba ni patrás, recuerdo acabar usando un cubo para las últimas casillas. De dónde no hay no se puede sacar.


----------



## El Pionero (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Effetá (24 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Cuando nos explicaron cómo hacer una degradación de color imagino que estaría fantaseando con alguna compañera. Así que me perdí lo que había que empezar por el más aguado e ir añadiendo color. Empecé al revés, con los colores puros. Y aquello no aclaraba ni patrás, recuerdo acabar usando un cubo para las últimas casillas. De dónde no hay no se puede sacar.



Fueron mucho peores los trabajos en EGB con la segueta. Una cabeza de Nuestro Señor coronado de espinas, en contrachapado. Había que vaciar miles de huecos, era como una foto pop típica de los 70, como un negativo. Había que agujerear con un buril, meter el pelo y luego atornillarlo. Y se me quemaban a los dos minutos. Lógico, se recalentaban con tanto ras ras ras. Al final un compañero me dio el que él había hecho peor, porque había pasado a otro modelo mejorado. Y para mí iba bien, al menos se veía lo que era, y tenía todos los agujeritos.


----------



## luron (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (24 Feb 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Aún lo venden



si! Sobre todo en bazares chinos. Al menos en mi zona


----------



## asiqué (24 Feb 2022)

pues el mio era muy paco, sin marca.


----------



## Effetá (24 Feb 2022)

Las cartillas de puntos de spar y sus catálogos de regalos

Qué vergüenza nos daba. Si no nos daban los puntos la tendera


la abuela nos enviaba de regreso a reclamarlos. Ajjjj


----------



## Effetá (24 Feb 2022)

Las cartillas de puntos de spar y sus catálogos de regalos

Qué vergüenza nos daba. Si no nos daban los puntos la tendera
Ver archivo adjunto 957277
Ver archivo adjunto 957278
la abuela nos enviaba de regreso a reclamarlos. Ajjjj


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano KO (26 Feb 2022)

Bata de charo


----------



## bocasucia (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Murray's (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (26 Feb 2022)

Creo que esta foto condensa perfectamente lo que es PACO







@El Pionero , @damnit,


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Fermoselle (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (27 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 957301



Con ellas me he pateado de niño la sierra madrileña llena de nieve. Nos ponían bolsas de plástico y a correr...no había dinero para las botas de cuero Kamet...


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 960153
> Ver archivo adjunto 960155
> Ver archivo adjunto 960156



Paco es el más Paco.


----------



## Tartufo (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Torimbia (27 Feb 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Con ellas me he pateado de niño la sierra madrileña llena de nieve. Nos ponían bolsas de plástico y a correr...no había dinero para las botas de cuero Kamet...



Me compré unas botas Kamet de cuero que -vistas con ojos modernos- eran más malas que la carne de pescuezo. Pesaban un horror, la suela parecía de hierro y no tenía la menor amortiguación. Y había que echarles grasa de caballo como si no hubiese un mañana antes de cada salida. Así aguantaban media hora de nieve sin calar. Luego ya estabas jodido.


----------



## Turbamulta (27 Feb 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 960914


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (27 Feb 2022)

La detención de uno de los tiradores de Puerto Hurraco


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (27 Feb 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Me compré unas botas Kamet de cuero que -vistas con ojos modernos- eran más malas que la carne de pescuezo. Pesaban un horror, la suela parecía de hierro y no tenía la menor amortiguación. Y había que echarles grasa de caballo como si no hubiese un mañana antes de cada salida. Así aguantaban media hora de nieve sin calar. Luego ya estabas jodido.



Lo que es la vida...nosotros no contábamos con su experiencia y veíamos a las botas kamet como lo mejor del mundo. Eran otros tiempos...ahora ves unas botas maravillosas y en comparación con las del pasado baratas.

Todavia tengo un saco de dormir de aquellos años 70. Malo, muy malo comparado con los de hoy. A mi padre le costo mucho trabajo el poder comprarlo en las tiendas del Rastro. Este tipo de productos hoy son increíblemente baratos, salvo los de primer nivel, claro. Pero por poco dinero tienes cosas mil veces mejor que aquellas que utilizábamos los chavales de los años 70.

Otra cosa que nunca tuve fue un Pedro Gómez...me tenia que conformar con un anorak de Saldos Arias jajaja.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Feb 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Lo que es la vida...nosotros no contábamos con su experiencia y veíamos a las botas kamet como lo mejor del mundo. Eran otros tiempos...ahora ves unas botas maravillosas y en comparación con las del pasado baratas.
> 
> Todavia tengo un saco de dormir de aquellos años 70. Malo, muy malo comparado con los de hoy. A mi padre le costo mucho trabajo el poder comprarlo en las tiendas del Rastro. Este tipo de productos hoy son increíblemente baratos, salvo los de primer nivel, claro. Pero por poco dinero tienes cosas mil veces mejor que aquellas que utilizabamos los chavales de los años 70.



Pues yo creo que esas Kamet son mejor que muchas de hoy con suela inyectada de 200 euros que se deshacen a los 3 años.Tengo unas boreal con 30 años cosidas y no las cambio.Ahi siguen 7000 pelas me costaron ,están amortizadas y morirán en las Highlands conmigo.


----------



## SPQR (27 Feb 2022)

Esos Paquillos de plata goena ahí. Paquismo al cuadrado.



Furillo dijo:


>


----------



## SPQR (27 Feb 2022)

Un respeto al genio, pofavó.



Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 960156


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Un respeto al genio, pofavó.



Yo creo que le ha respetado como todos.Paco es el más Paco, único.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (27 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


>



te equivocas eso es lonchafinisno.
Una mesilla que es una piedra tallada dura literalmente para siempre.
son gastar electricidad ni 3en1 en las bisagras de la puerta.


----------



## Ratona001 (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (27 Feb 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (27 Feb 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Yo creo que le ha respetado como todos.Paco es el más Paco, único.



Mismamente, fue un grande, pero indiscutiblemente Paco.


----------



## sopelmar (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## PerotRocaguinarda (28 Feb 2022)

Serakenaton dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 949128



Lo conservo tal cual,con su caja, impecable.


----------



## damnit (28 Feb 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Diox, esto era la serie B de la serie B


----------



## Furillo (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (28 Feb 2022)

Y con esto creo que he terminado. Gran hilo !!


----------



## Pio Pio (28 Feb 2022)




----------



## asiqué (28 Feb 2022)

viene muy al pelo hoy dia, aunque la pegatina es de loa 80


solian estar pegadas en vehiculos paco
Yo hoy diria;
Nukes no gracias!! 
o


----------



## asiqué (28 Feb 2022)

Las antenas de cuernos de las teles viejas con papel albal


----------



## asiqué (28 Feb 2022)

Pila petaca ¿aun se usan?
y de marca jupiter paco de los todo a 100


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Escaramuza (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Mar 2022)

Cuando yo era pequeño, existía la costumbre de que, si te cruzabas con un cura (entonces todos llevaban sotana) por la calle, te acercabas y le besabas la mano, y él te daba una estampita.


----------



## titolaire (1 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> viene muy al pelo hoy dia, aunque la pegatina es de loa 80
> Ver archivo adjunto 962952
> 
> solian estar pegadas en vehiculos paco
> ...



No hombre, hoy se llevan la pegatinas de no a los parques eolicos, se ve que "contaminan" el paisaje.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Mar 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Mas TV paco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquí falta la sintonía de PacoVision.









Sintonia de Eurovision







youtu.be


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 963243
> Ver archivo adjunto 963245
> 
> 
> EL "bebe a bordo" ME SA-CA-DE- QU-ICIO, por cursis.



Un coche Paco que se precie además de la pegata de "bebé a bordo" no le puede faltar la de "Rioleón superpark" y la de "Candanchú".


----------



## Torimbia (1 Mar 2022)

Vaya si se hacía. Antes de que los edificios contasen con antenas colectivas, los televisores tenían antenas "de cuernos" con las que había que pelearse para intentar sintonizar los dos canales que -en el mejor de los casos- tenían emisión. Y lo de rodear estas antenas con papel de aluminio (en idioma paco "papel Albal") parece que funcionaba algo.


----------



## Esther_PL (1 Mar 2022)

Puede haber algo más paco que el tío paco?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Quien de niño no hacía esta Pacada?.
> Ver archivo adjunto 953017



Y echarse pegamento imedio para luego simular que te arrancabas la piel al estilo V.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Mar 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> dedicado a todos los boomers del foro



Veo la apuesta y subo a:





Y mis favoritos, los míticos cosmos, los mejores chicles de la historia.


----------



## sinosuke (1 Mar 2022)

Los cuadros para colgar las llaves que había en la entrada de las casas. Muchos incluían termómetro y la mayoría eran "recuerdo de" 




De este tipo.....










.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Quien no pegaba todo lo de casa y el cole con esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 956806
> Ver archivo adjunto 956808



Yo usaba este de pelikan.


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

y tanto que se hacia.
Y conectar la antena a algo metalico, una silla por ejemplo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Las 440 eran (y siguen siendo transformadas a la serie 470) unas unidades cojonudas, en aceleración se follaban a los actuales AVE, de ahí que diesen tan buenos resultados en líneas de cercanías y en servicios regionales.


----------



## Fermoselle (1 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Veo la apuesta y subo a:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 963624
> Ver archivo adjunto 963625
> ...




Y no se te olviden Los "Dunkin"


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (1 Mar 2022)

Burbuja Inmobiliaria


Información sobre la burbuja inmobiliaria



web.archive.org


----------



## Torimbia (1 Mar 2022)

Y por cierto. Lo de las antenas con papel de aluminio me trae a la memoria la carta de ajuste.

A las doce el himno de España y después, carta de ajuste hasta el siguiente día a media mañana.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 962975
> 
> 
> Pila petaca ¿aun se usan?
> y de marca jupiter paco de los todo a 100



La auténtica marca de pilas Paco era Tximist. He aquí la linterna que usaba estas pilas de petaca.


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Burbuja Inmobiliaria
> 
> 
> Información sobre la burbuja inmobiliaria
> ...



el floro nacio paco


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> La auténtica marca de pilas Paco era Tximist. He aquí la linterna que usaba estas pilas de petaca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 963650



tximist era segunda marca de cegasa.
Tximist = relampago.
Buen nombre para unas pilas.
Creo que despues se llamaron jupiter, la tipica pila barata de todo a 100


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (1 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el floro nacio paco



Nació todavía más paco que ahí. Ésta es la primera captura que se conserva de la portada, de enero de 2004, cuando aún no era un foro sino más bien una especie de blog: Wayback Machine

Y aquí el apartado de foro del blog, que acabo fagocitando al propio blog, en captura de diciembre de 2003: Vivienda - Splatt Forum 3.2 - >>Index<< - (si dais click en los enlaces a los temas que aparecen podéis aceder a esas conversaciones)


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

..•.¸¸•´¯`•.¸¸.ஐ LO PACO MOLA ஐ..•.¸¸•´¯`•.¸¸.


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



6.000.000 de pesetas la boda....a dia de hoy con 36.000EU no haces nada en un restaurante xDDD


----------



## masia (1 Mar 2022)

A ver si alguno pone una portada de las revistas La Codorniz, El Papus y Por Favor
Y una del Lib @Pio Pio ,


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (1 Mar 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> 6.000.000 de pesetas la boda....a dia de hoy con 36.000EU no haces nada en un restaurante xDDD



Y a mí que gastarse ese dinero en una "boa" me parece paleto...


----------



## palmerita (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## Murray's (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Y a mí que gastarse ese dinero en una "boa" me parece paleto...





Ds_84 dijo:


> 6.000.000 de pesetas la boda....a dia de hoy con 36.000EU no haces nada en un restaurante xDDD



con 36000€ sobra para invintar a todo el clan.
Regefrescis de 2 litros, lentejas, salchichon del dia%, tortitalla de patata precocinada servida en el mismo envase que viene…
aprended de los etnianos!!
seguro que reservaron 4000€ para dronjas varias


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Mar 2022)

hijos de puta entre la guia campsa y el calisay me ha venido morriña paquil.

esas tardes con mi abuelo viendo el tour de francia y quedandome dormido en el sofá xDd

quitáis las ganas de vivirC


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)

No algo más Paco que la tuna. Cuando van a los banquetes de boda, comuniones o bautizos.


----------



## Geriatric (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)

Poner la pegatina de la Penélope en el Seat 127 o en el Talbot Horizon


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)

Las de ahora las veo más modernas


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)

Geriatric dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 964110
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

ohh me ha venido a la mente 2 gaseosas!
la casera, botella de 1974 que aun uso.
Y gaseosa Iturrigorri de Bilbao
Los paco bilbainos y vizcainos hemos jugado de pequeños a los iturris (chapas) y se llanaban iturris por que esa marca fue la primera de la zona en usarla.
Lo sabiais?
Esa botella tambien esta en mi posesion


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Las de ahora las veo más modernas



eso nunca existio, siempre venian con una capa de mierda considerable, te manchabas la ropa al moverlas


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



ese señor tiene mi respeto


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

Los recuerdan? a mi me gustaban mas que los del caserio.

y el membrillo en porciones, que terminabas con los dedos pegajosos


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

Tengo en la memoria un membrillo de color verde tambien del quijote.
Estoy en lo cierto?


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

el piruli.
Tan paco que el palo se ponia a mano y nunca venia centrado.
azucar dentro de un barquillo con mas azucar. Y sin fechas de caducidad


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



alta tecnologia a prueba de errores.


----------



## Kenshiro (1 Mar 2022)

En este foro se vilipendia lo Paco, para mí son vestigios que atestiguan tiempos mejores para España.


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> En este foro se vilipendia lo Paco, para mí son vestigios que atestiguan tiempos mejores para España.



de eso nada! este hilo, la pacopedia y algunos mas ponemos en alto valor LO PACO.
Respetemos a lo paco


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (1 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947984



Qué depresión.


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Qué depresión.



seguro que el paquismo noventero te mola mas


----------



## Thebore (1 Mar 2022)

Pajas Paco


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (1 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> seguro que el paquismo noventero te mola mas
> Ver archivo adjunto 964224



Deprimente pero algo mejor que la otra..


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

HumanaeLibertas dijo:


> Deprimente pero algo mejor que la otra..



Pues siento decirle que lo paco no es para ustec ya que con algun pequeño cambio es mi cocina



Solo un paco de corazon puede vivir en un piso paco


----------



## Pichorrica (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (1 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues siento decirle que lo paco no es para ustec ya que con algun pequeño cambio es mi cocina
> Ver archivo adjunto 964256
> 
> 
> Solo un paco de corazon puede vivir en un piso paco



es acogedora y está como un jaspe.


----------



## palmerita (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> es acogedora y está como un jaspe.



pense que me iba a criticar…
Que la cocina sea paco no significa que este sucia!! no soy ningun cochino


----------



## asiqué (1 Mar 2022)

claro que es por torrefacto señor mio!!


----------



## Meñakoz (1 Mar 2022)

La televisión que quería ser de color


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (1 Mar 2022)

Topedelagama dijo:


> Mi detector supremo de subnormales y a su vez horteras era este:



Con el tiempo evolucionó a esto




Hasta en el congreso de los diputados las lucieron...


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (1 Mar 2022)

Andriu_ZGZ dijo:


> Ostia, una de mis profesoras en 5º de EGB llevaba esta pulsera que parece de la época íbera.
> 
> Se llamaba pulsera ionma y fue famosa durante un tiempo en los 80 sobre todo para detectar subnormales.
> 
> Decía que sus potentes imanes (que eran dos bolas de hierro de mierda roscadas) equilibraban las corrientes magneticas del cuerpo y actuaban como si fuese ibuprofeno en vena.



Ya te anticipo que si se vuelve a poner de moda ,su caladero de clientela va a estar entre los amantes del potingue productor de proteína spike y cumplidores de normas de expertos espectrales de sanidac...


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)

Los mejores viejos pero modernos portales


Enric Pastor, director de AD, comparte sus mejores fotografías de su serie Viejos pero modernos portales, entradas de edificios de los años 40 a los 70 que le inspiran y que publica en Instagram.




www.revistaad.es


----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)

Para mi no hay tienda más Paco que una de decomisos


----------



## Bien boa (2 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Con ellas me he pateado de niño la sierra madrileña llena de nieve. Nos ponían bolsas de plástico y a correr...no había dinero para las botas de cuero Kamet...



Ja, ja, debes ser de mi quinta. Yo hacía lo mismo, las chirucas en la nieve se calaban. Ahorré durante mucho tiempo para comprarme unas Kamet 6º grado de un escaparate en una tienda de deportes de la calle Princesa ; las use solo un par de veces, pesaban 2 kg cada una y eran más rígidas que unas madreñas y no se podía andar con ellas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 964301
> Ver archivo adjunto 964302



ahí trabaja DON PACO


----------



## palmerita (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



La auténtica lavadora Paco es la Otsein de carga superior.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Mar 2022)

Os dejo algunas foticos de las piezas del Paco museo que tengo en mi pueblo, en el que podréis ver mobiliario y enseres variados.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Mar 2022)

Y ya para finalizar no pueden faltar periódicos y revistas viejas para encender el fuego del asador, la revista que se ve aquí va muy en sintonía con este hilo. Espero que les hayan gustado las foticos mis queridos conforeros.


----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 963245
> 
> 
> EL "bebe a bordo" ME SA-CA-DE- QU-ICIO, por cursis.



Ahora se ha evolucionado a esto:







Da más grima eso y tiene pinta que será Neo Paco dentro de unos años


----------



## palmerita (2 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ahora se ha evolucionado a esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya es. papa, mama, laura y teo a la picadora.


----------



## sopelmar (2 Mar 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Puede haber algo más paco que el tío paco?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 963608


----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)

El retrato de la mili o de la jura de bandera. Que todas las madres, lo enmarcaban para ponerlo en el salón del piso Paco con orgullo.





Es el Chicote el de la foto


----------



## palmerita (2 Mar 2022)

*Gangrel14/88*, para mi ésto es de medalla y nivel superior. maravilloso.


----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eremita (2 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Poner la pegatina de la Penélope en el Seat 127 o en el Talbot Horizon



No soy capaz de encontrar la foto de un Simca, un 1430, un Renault 11 con la pegatina parasol de persepolis, darraceba...


----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## f700b (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eremita (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## f700b (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (2 Mar 2022)

f700b dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 965407



El porron es una maravilla,con cerveza y casera o clarete fresquito un dia caluroso.


----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (2 Mar 2022)

donde esta esa maravilla de local?


----------



## asiqué (2 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 965539



ohhh es que no falla. Si el bar tiene barra de acero sabes que se come bien.


----------



## asiqué (2 Mar 2022)

en casa eh?
Tu padre es un buen paco. Tiene mi respeto.


----------



## asiqué (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tratante (2 Mar 2022)

Lo jodido de estos cuadros es, ¿¿quién cojones los pintaba??


----------



## asiqué (2 Mar 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Lo jodido de estos cuadros es, ¿¿quién cojones los pintaba??



tienen que ser algo industrial como los que se venden el leroy merlin.
Lo que no se es como se hacen


----------



## Tratante (2 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> tienen que ser algo industrial como los que se venden el leroy merlin.
> Lo que no se es como se hacen



Los antiguos decentes no parecen industriales..., hay que investigarlo, quizá alguien que tiene o tenía tienda de decoración en los 70 y 80...


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (2 Mar 2022)

¡Viva la Virgen! ¡Que nadie puede ser más guapa que tú!


----------



## asiqué (2 Mar 2022)

eso se llamaba picado. Por lo de los picos puntiagudos. La de veces que me he despellejado un codo jugando "fuerte" en casa


----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)

Palodul


----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)

La muñeca Chochona







Que alegría,que alboroto: otro perrito piloto


----------



## Morgan el gato (2 Mar 2022)

Monumento al pakismo en Valladolic. Estos ojitos lo vieron de chaval. Tardaron años en quitar el mensaje.



El Pionero dijo:


>


----------



## Effetá (2 Mar 2022)

Además, los niños eran el mando a distancia de la época: enciende la tele, sube el volumen, cambia la cadena, trae el tabaco, baja a comprar el periódico. Botones sacarino.





El Pionero dijo:


>



ésta con un tenedor sirve para tocar la jota; la dulzaina es más insoportable


El Pionero dijo:


> Qué apañao y qué todo es el Asiqué
> 
> 
> clérigo lonchafinista dijo:
> ...


----------



## Bien boa (2 Mar 2022)

Joder, este hilo es pura nostalgia. Se me van a saltar las lágrimas.


----------



## Pichorrica (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Effetá (2 Mar 2022)

Pues cuando nosotros íbamos a algún ventorro, mesón, etc, a cenar, con muchos matrimonios con los niños respectivos, nos ponían en parejas y la coca cola iba a medias para cada dos. El jamón serrano en tacos. La ensalada de verdel Ortiz en escabeche. Y el bombón helado, menos mal, uno para cada uno


----------



## Effetá (2 Mar 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 965766
> Ver archivo adjunto 965767



Las fotos ésas de las bodas es que parece que son siempre las de alguien conocido


La flauta, que era el único instrumento a que teníamos acceso en aquellas clases de música de los 70. Se llamaba Dinámica, en realidad.

En la mía dejé mis paletas indeleblemente marcadas en el plástico.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (2 Mar 2022)

Presupuesto ultrapaco del albañil.


----------



## asiqué (2 Mar 2022)

si, al menos en bilbao ain hay, se llaman hogar del jubilado, tienen siempre una cafeteria, leen el periodico y echan la partida. Muchos son obra social de cajas de ahorros y otros del ayuntamiento.


----------



## asiqué (2 Mar 2022)

Bueno, vale. Yo hablo de lo que conozco, no puedo decir que en matalauva del vino tienen tambien.


----------



## Effetá (2 Mar 2022)

Y los -Teleclubs en los pueblos. Como un salón social donde plantaban las teles antes de que todo quisque tuviera una en su casa. Está lleno de crónicos de mil lugares. Y parece que hay sitios donde se mantienen como centros sociales de reunión. 
En las fiestas del pueblo, si ya hacía frío, no las de agosto de la Virgen sino por ejemplo, las del Rosario, hacían los bailes.


----------



## Telemaco55 (2 Mar 2022)

En el pitorreo se pone una goma y se mete por...adivinar


----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (3 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ostras, los UDACO! ¿Sabéis si siguen existiendo o por cuál cadena fueron absorbidos?


----------



## palmerita (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## perrosno (3 Mar 2022)

No había visto este hilo, es puro oro!!

¿Nadie ha puesto los espejos con forma de sol en la entrada de la casa?
¿Y el reverso de la puerta de calle forrada con skay y tachuelas?
¿Los mantelitos hechos de ganchillo aprovechando los círculos de plástico de los tapones de botellas? 

Que pena que no tengo fotos de nada de eso.


----------



## El Pionero (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (3 Mar 2022)

Las puertas con vidrio aplomado.
Dios, que paco y que mierda fea y mala.



El plomo ni de asomo quedaba bien y sienpre pasaba lo de las fotos, era comun ver celo puesto para pegar el plomo al cristal


----------



## AssGaper (3 Mar 2022)

Os dejáis la mejor:
Mientras uno cuñadea, en la barra de bar, no puede faltar uno de estos en la boca.


----------



## El Pionero (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## Greco (3 Mar 2022)

ironpipo dijo:


> EL LEVANTE
> Brutalismo arquitectónico + borregada apelotonada + 40 grados a la sombra
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 948207
> ...



Nada más Paco que Torrevieja.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (3 Mar 2022)

ELVR dijo:


> Venga, ya lo pongo yo:



Pues yo uso de eso ahora


----------



## asiqué (3 Mar 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Pues yo uso de eso ahora



yo uso en instantáneo del lidl o mercarroña segun pille el super cuando se me termina, no se si sera mucho mejor que el torrefacto.
A mi me da igual, 2€ = 200 cafeses poco cargados, aunque segun la dosis del bote cunde solo para 100, lonchafinismo puro. Y no gasto cafeteras, doble lonchafinismo.


----------



## asiqué (3 Mar 2022)

Poner un cierre con candado sn el coche.
Se veia mucho en furgonas y camiones.


----------



## ELVR (3 Mar 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Pues yo uso de eso ahora



¿Torrefacto? Se hará usted célebre en este foro


----------



## Greco (3 Mar 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Hay que prohibir la entrada en el hilo a todos los menores de 40 como usted.
> ...



Hustec disculpe, pero yo tengo menos de 40, y sabía que era la agendita con índice, y cómo funcionaba, tenían una mis padres en casa.


----------



## Greco (3 Mar 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> ...
> Busco a un onvre llamado Jacq's. Malisima colonia, por cierto...
> ...



Y todos sabemos que lo importante de las de Jacq's eran las tetas. Que no es que la haya tomado con Ud. pese a lo de la agenda, pero vaya...


----------



## El Pionero (3 Mar 2022)

Así están ahora los apartamentos del 'Un, dos, tres' en Torrevieja: de ser la casa soñada a basureros abandonados


Hace 40 años, ganar un apartamento en la ciudad alicantina era el gran premio que entregaba el concurso de TVE. Hoy, sin embargo, esas viviendas se encuentran en una zona de absoluto deterioro




vertele.eldiario.es


----------



## El Pionero (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (3 Mar 2022)

@Greco perdone ustec pero el OP ( mi menda ) tiene solo 35 primaveras y es tan paco como los mayores de 40.
Respetemos la paquicidad!
Naci paco!
Soy el PACO mas joven del floro?


----------



## asiqué (3 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



esta aun funciona hoy dia


----------



## asiqué (3 Mar 2022)

El palillero viejo y descolorido de los bares paco, para coger uno se sobaban los que rodeaban.


----------



## asiqué (3 Mar 2022)

Las porras de madera.
Sus frases las hacen aun mas paco.
Yo las recuerdo con estas genialidades escritas;
Vitamina casera.
Cajero automatico. ( me encanta)
Veo la situacion; Un jeta pide un bocata se lo come y dice no tener dinero.
-Pacoooo!! ven pa'ca y trae el cajero automatico, que este dice que no paga!
- voyyyyy yaaa Paquitaaa






Muchos comercios la tenian a la vista.


----------



## asiqué (3 Mar 2022)

Solo unos PACOS afortunados lo recordaran;


----------



## El Pionero (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (3 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 967489



autenticamente climatizado.
Joder que cosa mas paco!
Mis dieces !


----------



## palmerita (3 Mar 2022)

muy paco y qué penoso. qué pena da todo.


----------



## palmerita (3 Mar 2022)

neo paco


----------



## asiqué (3 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> muy paco y qué penoso. qué pena da todo.



No seas tan dura…

Cosas paco hay pars todos los gustos, eran otros tiempos.
Siempre quise un cacharro de estos


Pero ahora… tengo eso y mucho mas en el movil.
Que pensaran dentro de 30 años de nuestras cosas y forma de vivir?


----------



## El Pionero (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Mar 2022)

Tomad apartamento Paco








































APARTAMENTOS PUERTA DEL SUR - Ahora 45 € (antes 5̶6̶ ̶€̶) - opiniones y precios


Ahora 45 € (antes 5̶6̶ ̶€̶) en Tripadvisor: Reserva Apartamentos Puerta del Sur, Sevilla. Ve 88 opiniones y 27 fotos de viajeros sobre el Apartamentos Puerta del Sur, clasificado en el puesto nº.198 de 212 hoteles en Sevilla. Precios calculados a 19/12/2022 con fecha de entrada del 1/1/2023.




www.tripadvisor.es


----------



## mecaweto (3 Mar 2022)

¿Y cerrar la cama con tu hermano pequeño dentro? Grande.


----------



## damnit (4 Mar 2022)

Qué felices éramos me cago en la puta


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 965539



El auténtico bocata Paco es el pepito de ternera.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 965562



Paco total, solo le falta el cassette Punto Azul para rematar la faena.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Mar 2022)

No me puedo creer que nadie en el hilo haya puesto las míticas sinfonolas, para los más jóvenes, eran unas máquinas que había en bares y que servían para que uno mismo pudiese poner su música favorita previo pago por cada canción. Llevaban la música dentro grabada en singles de vinilo.





He aquí un vidreo de la Gedesa 2000 en funcionamiento.



Este es otro modelo más antiguo de la marca Petaco (si, esa que fabricaba mesas de pinball).


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 966365



Nuestro Donald Trump. ¡Que tío mas grande joder!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Poner un cierre con candado sn el coche.
> Se veia mucho en furgonas y camiones.
> Ver archivo adjunto 967013
> Ver archivo adjunto 967014



Y los cierres del capo de goma, ningún coche Paco que se precie podía prescindir de ellos.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>






No podía faltar en las barberías, que no peluquerías.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ostia las Hugin jajajajaja con esas trabajé yo mucho cuando estuve de factor de circulación en Renfe. Las usábamos para imprimir los billetes, las nuestras eran un poco distintas, se insertaba un cliché metálico con el destino que solicitaba el viajero, se tecleaba el importe y se imprimía el billete. Ilustro.

Maquina hugin renfe con los clichés.




Billetes de cartulina renfe usados hasta finales de los 80 y principios de los 90.


----------



## asiqué (4 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El auténtico bocata Paco es el pepito de ternera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 967850



El tema bocadillos da para hilo propio y vale que el pepito de ternera es paco …pero esa presentación no es paco …
un buen bocata Paco se presenta en un plato de batalla muy rodado con una servilleta que siempre está pringada con grasilla que el delicioso bocata echa
ilustro


[






Que vivan los bocatas y los bares PACO !!!


----------



## palmerita (4 Mar 2022)

eso paco ??

paco ésto, imbatible.

y ésto qué ? que está ahí como la reliquia de un santo ?


----------



## palmerita (4 Mar 2022)

Greco dijo:


> Nada más Paco que Torrevieja.



la manga


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (4 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Las porras de madera.
> Sus frases las hacen aun mas paco.
> Yo las recuerdo con estas genialidades escritas;
> Vitamina casera.
> ...



A mí me gustaban los garrotes que colgaban en ciertos bares. Tenían la frase: Si no pagas me descuelgo...jojojo


----------



## asiqué (4 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> A mí me gustaban los garrotes que colgaban en ciertos bares. Tenían la frase: Si no pagas me descuelgo...jojojo



seria parecido a esas porrras mias.
Me encantaban las frases que llevaban.
Eran mensajes pasivo agresivos paco


----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)

Los sobres de azúcar con mensajes


----------



## Effetá (4 Mar 2022)

Y las teles que se arreglaban dándoles un meneo


----------



## Effetá (4 Mar 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No había visto este hilo, es puro oro!!
> 
> ¿Nadie ha puesto los espejos con forma de sol en la entrada de la casa?
> ¿Y el reverso de la puerta de calle forrada con skay y tachuelas?
> ...



El tapete completo estaba protegido por derechos de autor. Había uno de lana de colores que habría venido al pelo. Y luego había labores bonitas que no cuadraban


----------



## Effetá (4 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Cuando éstas eran lo más, recuerdo que en una tienda había una como la siguiente


----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Cuando éstas eran lo más, recuerdo que en una tienda había una como la siguiente
> Ver archivo adjunto 968484



Esa tenía empaque y era proceresca


----------



## Effetá (4 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El tema bocadillos da para hilo propio y vale que el pepito de ternera es paco …pero esa presentación no es paco …
> un buen bocata Paco se presenta en un plato de batalla muy rodado con una servilleta que siempre está pringada con grasilla que el delicioso bocata echa
> ilustro
> Ver archivo adjunto 967871
> ...



Y para Fallas el que llaman SUPERMASCLET. No sé yo si son muy pacos. Son superapetitosos. Y el cremaet al final, pero según Burbuja es muy grande y no me deja

n


----------



## Effetá (4 Mar 2022)

Tot chapaet. Le pasas una bayeta con lejía, y a correr. La mar de curioso. 

El abuso del azulejo en algunos sitios llevó a chapar fachadas, cuartos de estar, de todo



El Pionero dijo:


> Esa tenía empaque y era proceresca



Exact


----------



## curvilineo (4 Mar 2022)

Este debería ser uno de los hilos top de Burbuja


----------



## palmerita (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## curvilineo (4 Mar 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Las jaboneras de imán......
> 
> Clavabas una chapa metálica en el jabón y luego se pegaba al soporte imantado, quedando el jabón seco.....
> 
> ...



Primera vez que lo veo, trucazo prepper y Paco. Cuchilla x jabón en uno!


----------



## curvilineo (4 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 968558



Brutal.

Que alguien le diga al Rey Mago que deje los cigars con papel de Plata.


----------



## curvilineo (4 Mar 2022)

Múltiples movidas paquistas veo


----------



## Effetá (4 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 968558



La niña tiene un susto...está pidiendo árnica


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)

Omnipresente en el exterior de todos los Pacobares-restaurantes a lo largo y ancho de nuestra piel de toro:


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)

Y qué me decis de los "Dunkin Pica y Pica"? . Ahi es nada, Baldomero:


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)

Chicles "Bazoka"/Bazooka": Los que te regalaban en las casetas de tiro de la feria cuando no le dabas ni a un palillo ni a una bola, para que no te desmoralizases y siguieras probando suerte:


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)

"Dulceramas Damel" : blisters de chuches supuestamente procerescas que todo el mundo compraba por la "caja sorpresa" y cuyo contenido siempre era morrallesco.


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)

La version "Paco-antecessor" de los Smacks de Kellog's:


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)

Con el premio incorporado:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Mar 2022)

Calentito os lo traigo... es el paquismo máximo, la demijrancia en persona, la degeneración máxima, el derroimiento moral psicológico y físico absoluto personificado:


----------



## palmerita (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> donde esta esa maravilla de local?



Oh dios, creo que se cuál es...Busca la desaparición del niño de Somosierra. Se parece demasiado al último sitio donde comieron él y sus padres antes de desaparecer el niño y palmar en accidente de tráfico los padres, que llevaban un camión cisterna con un líquido corrosivo. Ni siquiera sé si sigue funcionando.


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)

Los miticos pastelitos Cropan. Estos de las caretas se agotaban en segundos:


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)

Que conste que los cigarros se "cargaban" por arriba


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 968922
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 968926



Joder, ésto es para enmarcar, debería estar en todas las puertas y ascensores, como los carteles de salida de emergencia o los de no fumar.


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Eremita (4 Mar 2022)

Lo llamábamos pinball o petaco. Yo he gastado en esta máquina, para restaurar una catedral y mis pinchazos en los hombros, ya se de qué son.


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)

El equivalente al Toro de Osborne en version ambientador de coche:


----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)

Mantas "Rasilan". Nunca faltaba su "spot" navideño:


----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## damasquinado (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)

Los calendarios Paco de bolsillos que regalaban antes en los comercios Paco


----------



## sopelmar (4 Mar 2022)

damasquinado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 969069



Costaban 5000pts la caja de 3 y si los comprabas sueltos 2500 cada uno, que coñazo trazar con tinta negra y siempre se secaba y tenías que usar el pieza roja que se ve que sirve para desmontar


----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Torimbia (4 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


>




Tuvimos ese juego de ping pong en casa. Si no fue el juego más primitivo para conectar a una pantalla, poco le faltaba.


----------



## Esse est deus (4 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ya como armamento de calle estaba el trabuco hecho con un globo y una botella
> Ver archivo adjunto 950455



El garbancero era el tope del armamento que se podía llevar al patio del colegio, solo por debajo del tirachinas, pero este no se podía llevar. Te sentías poderoso con el garbancero, era un arma diabólica. Lo único malo es que si usabas chinas, grabilla, de munición, el globo no duraba demasiado. Por otra parte, la precisión en el tiro es muy alta con el garbancero.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Un coche Paco que se precie además de la pegata de "bebé a bordo" no le puede faltar la de "Rioleón superpark" y la de "Candanchú".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 963597
> 
> ...



En Tenerife tenemos la pegatina del Loro Parque en todos los coches y, a veces, también la del Siam Park. Es raro el que no la tiene. A muchos les da igual, pero otros se cabrean, a lo "mierda, ya me han puesto la maldita pegatina de Loro Parque/Siam Park ":




También hay golosinas muy paco de aquí, como los cubanitos, que ya salieron de estrangis en una foto de este hilo. No me gustaban, los llegué a probar en cumpleaños cuando era pequeña. Un tanto plasticosos:




Los chocolates, galletas o ambrosías míticos de Tirma. Las ambrosías Tirma están demasiado buenas, por eso no suelo comerlas No me extraña que se llamen como la comida de los dioses griegos antiguos. También hay chocolatinas rellenas de distintos sabores, como menta, fresa o naranja:




El chocolate para postres y para beber de La Candelaria. No se recomienda comerlo a palo seco, así está asqueroso. Nadie sabe la diferencia entre el amarillo y el verde, pero el amarillo es más caro por razones desconocidas. Existen chocolates pijos de esta marca, pero son tan difíciles de encontrar que no veo ni fotos por internet. Llegué a probar de este tipo una vez, hace años, comprado en una tienda de alimentación paco de mi barrio y estaba buenísimo.









Comprar Chocolate a la taza LA CANDELARIA 200g


TuCanarias.com. Comprar Chocolate a la taza LA CANDELARIA 200g. Envio Mundial, Aduanas e Impuestos incluidos, Seguro Todo Riesgo y Regalos Gratis




www.tucanarias.com













Chocolate Familiar a la taza LA CANDELARIA 200 g


TuCanarias.com. Comprar Chocolate Familiar a la taza LA CANDELARIA 200g. Envio Mundial, Aduanas e Impuestos incluidos, Seguro Todo Riesgo y Regalos Gratis




www.tucanarias.com





Distintas marcas de cacao soluble. Boxcao, Tircao e Islacao. No los pruebo desde que era niña. Especial atención al Islacao con gofio  :




Las patatas de la marca Munchitos, con mil sabores, a cada cual más sintético. No me gustan, son muy plasticosas:




El gofio. Que para esto, pongo directamente un enlace a los que se venden en el supermercado canario paco por excelencia, el Hiperdino, porque hay de mil tipos y marcas. Es harina tostada, casi siempre de maíz pero también hay de trigo, de garbanzos y mezclas. Se venden también en molinos especializados y algunos están haciendo mezclas especiales, como gofio con cacao en polvo:









Comprar gofio en Hiperdino - GOFIO CANARIO


Compra gofio canario en los diversos puntos de venta de Hiperdino, entre las que se encuentran las marcas: La Piña, Comeztier, Molinos El Guanche, etc.




gofiocanario.info





La gente normalmente se lo come con leche, en lugar de comer cereales con leche. Yo a veces me lo tomo en invierno, disuelto en leche, le añado cacao puro soluble y muesli de avena con frutos secos. También se usa para hacer postres: el típico de toda la vida con plátano y almendras; es como una mezcla de flan con tarta en cuanto a textura. Hace años que no lo pruebo así, la verdad. Hay islacao con gofio, gofio molido con cacao, gofio con helado, mousse de gofio, tartas de cacao y calabaza con gofio, brownies con gofio, galletas de chocolate con gofio, trufas de chocolate con gofio, etc. La mayoría de estos postres jamás los he probado, pero imagino que estarán buenos. Pongo enlaces y os sugiero buscar más, porque con esa harina se puede hacer cualquier cosa. Los viejos se lo echan incluso al potaje de verduras  :









Gofio Amasado.


Gofio Amasado. Para los que no sepan lo que es el “Gofio”, decir: que es un producto típico canario. Es una harina de cereal previa...




jesuspalenbor.blogspot.com













Helado de Gofio, típico de Canarias


El helado de Gofio con Salsa de Plátano es típico de Canarias y está riquísimo, una deliciosa combinación de sabores. ¡Te sorprenderá!




info.mercadona.es













MOUSSE DE GOFIO CON CACAO 150g - Comeztier


Formato: paquete 150g Preparado en polvo para elaborar mousse de gofio con cacao COMEZTIER. Producto de gran calidad, exquisito y cremoso. Muy sencillo de preparar al tener que añadir simplemente leche. De gran contenido nutritivo al mantener las propiedades del gofio. EAN: 8412229150084




comeztier.com










Nutrición y recetas saludables - María Alcázar


Aprende a comer y a cocinar mejor con los consejos sobre nutrición y las recetas fáciles y saludables de María Alcázar García.




mariaalcazargarcia.com













Bizcocho de Gofio y Chocolate


¿A quién no le apetece un trocito de bizcocho? Ya sea para desayunar, como postre, para merendar o después de cenar... ¡Es imposible resistirse a un bizcocho casero! Y es que sin duda la mejor opción es prepararlo en casa, pues aunque no sea la opción más rápida, la ventaja es que podemos...




solnatural.bio













Cookies de Gofio con chispas de chocolate Receta de Juan Carlos Castro


Mira esta deliciosa receta de Cookies de Gofio con chispas de chocolate. Se conoce con el nombre de gofio a una harina elaborada a base de cereales tostados, principalmente maíz y trigo, que siempre ha formado parte de la dieta tradicional canaria. Tiene muchas propiedades beneficiosas para...




cookpad.com







Las bebidas las pongo en otro post porque no caben más imágenes en éste.


----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Mar 2022)

El mítico Clipper. Los sabores comunes eran limón, naranja y fresa. Luego se crearon los de manzana y maracuyá. Todos tanto en botella como en lata, claro. A mí, personalmente, no me gusta. Sabe a rayos. Sólo se medio salva el de manzana. Los viejos hacen la guarrería de mojar pan en Clipper:




Y, por alguna razón, nos ofrecen sabores que sólo existen aquí en la marca Fanta. Como la de mandarina, la de piña o la de fresa, seguramente para competir contra Clipper. Llegué a probar la de mandarina hace eones y sí que sabía a mandarina. Tenemos un serio problema con las bebidas de fresa y los sabores raros:




Aunque a mí los refrescos que me gustan son los de manzana, a pesar de que hace años que no bebo ninguno. El Appletiser de manzana siempre ha sido mi favorito. Hay en botella de vidrio pequeña, grande y en lata. Creo que era una marca guiri, porque el anuncio (viejísimo) estaba en inglés. Como es una bebida natural sin conservantes ni colorantes, es bastante caro:




Los batidos Millac y Celgán, en pequeño y en grande, de fresa, vainilla y cacao. El de fresa es mi favorito, me tomo alguno en verano:




Leche Anita y Leche Orís. Las típicas que compran las familias muy pobres, sobre todo antes de que existiera Hacendado. En mi casa nunca se compraron, pero las veía en casas de otros niños cuando me invitaban a sus cumpleaños:


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Mar 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Tuvimos ese juego de ping pong en casa. Si no fue el juego más primitivo para conectar a una pantalla, poco le faltaba.



Ese fue el primer videojuego de la historia, creado en los años 70, el pong.


----------



## El Pionero (4 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> El mítico Clipper. Los sabores comunes eran limón, naranja y fresa. Luego se crearon los de manzana y maracuyá. Todos tanto en botella como en lata, claro. A mí, personalmente, no me gusta. Sabe a rayos. Sólo se medio salva el de manzana. Los viejos hacen la guarrería de mojar pan en Clipper:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 969115
> 
> ...



umm se te olvida la mejor cerveza canaria



  solo los canarios y los que conocemos las islas entendemos el troleo de buen rollo.

paco canario me encanta el gofio EL GUANCHE mezcla, loa demas me gustan menos


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> umm se te olvida la mejor cerveza canaria
> Ver archivo adjunto 969212
> 
> 
> ...



Yo es que no bebo cerveza. Sólo sé que Tropical es de Gran Canaria y Dorada de Tenerife. Pero no he probado ninguna, huelen raro.


----------



## palmerita (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Nadie ha dicho que hay limite!!
pongamos cienes de fotos para saturar el pentium II de calvopez


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Las manos locas duraban limpias 5 mins!!


----------



## Turbamulta (5 Mar 2022)

Los juegos de café dorados en sus diferentes evoluciones, si tienen ilustraciones bucólico-pastoriles mejor













Todo mueble expositor de cristalerías paco tiene que tener uno que por supuesto nunca se usa


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (5 Mar 2022)

- la mujer de Paco de mierda


----------



## damasquinado (5 Mar 2022)

Eran el antidoto para evitar usar el tiralíneas, que era sinónimo de "asfaltado" asegurado:


----------



## damasquinado (5 Mar 2022)

El precedente "Paco" del Bollycao. Si el bollo hubiera sido de gomaespuma, el riesgo de asfixia habría sido menor.


----------



## damasquinado (5 Mar 2022)

Los mejores y tristemente desaparecidos:


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

paco de los 90


----------



## Javier.Finance (5 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> paco de los 90
> Ver archivo adjunto 969732



estais confundiendo paco con viejo, esto tenía más sabor que con el plástico de ahora.


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> @Greco perdone ustec pero el OP ( mi menda ) tiene solo 35 primaveras y es tan paco como los mayores de 40.
> Respetemos la paquicidad!
> Naci paco!
> Soy el PACO mas joven del floro?



31 años recién cumplidos tengo yo.

Pero te lo perdono si nos echamos un dominó en la tasca


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> la manga



Benidorm.


----------



## damasquinado (5 Mar 2022)

Otro mito: detergente Bonux, con puzzle de regalo:


----------



## Pichorrica (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> estais confundiendo paco con viejo, esto tenía más sabor que con el plástico de ahora.



señor por favor, mire ustec la etiqueta es diseño paco noventero

y mire ustec el anuncio





Radical fruit conpany N.Y ? 
si son refrescos sin gas de la pepsi cola


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Mar 2022)

Ese juego se llamaba la mosca y además de las hostias al salir del pasillo se le solía pegar al desafortunado que pasaba una patada en el culo que muchas veces hacía que caería de morros al suelo.


----------



## Javier.Finance (5 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> señor por favor, mire ustec la etiqueta es diseño paco noventero
> 
> y mire ustec el anuncio
> 
> ...



Mejor que los anuncios de ahora q solo salen afrikanos


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Mar 2022)

damasquinado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 969069



Demasiado modernos. El tiralineas si que era 100% Paco, como no tendrías cuidado ponías todo como un cristo, ropa incluída.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Mar 2022)

Santillana, jodiendo veranos a los niños desde tiempos inmemoriales.


----------



## Torimbia (5 Mar 2022)

¿Usar como vasos de diario los de Nocilla se considera _paco_?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Mar 2022)

Paquismo en el colegio, los cuadernillos rubio y los de marquetería.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Mar 2022)

El equivalente femenino al varón dandy.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Mar 2022)

Paquismo cervecero, la mítica skol y las litronas de el leon. Me ponía fino de esas.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Mar 2022)

En la entrada de toda casa Paco que se precie no podía faltar el juego de candelabros y reloj de bronce.


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Mejor que los anuncios de ahora q solo salen afrikanos



eso esta claro.
Un buen paco añora los tiempos paco.
Repito;
Que algo sea paco no significa que sea malo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> eso esta claro.
> Un buen paco añora los tiempos paco.
> Repito;
> *Que algo sea paco no significa que sea malo.*



This. ¡VIVA EL PAQUISMO!


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

es de lo mas paco para mi, por eso esta de ejemplo en el post que abre el hilo!!
Y se hacian a mano, un curro del copon para algo tan inutil a mi parecer


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Con esta foto abrí el hilo, esto es paquismo! Pero nadie vio un tapete absurdo de esos puesto sobre una mini alfombra y sobre la alfombra paco.
Para no pisar la alfombra buena, ni la mini alfombra que salva a la alfombra buena… REDIOS !! solo podia ser mas paco si sobre el tapete llegan a poner un plastico  


Y el tapete de la puta mesa, habia que quitarlo para comer o peor , aveces el tapete estaba para no marcar la madera con figuritas


----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> paco de los 90
> Ver archivo adjunto 969732



Gracias a esa bebida se dieron a conocer los Dover



Coca-Cola contratacó en esa época con Fruitopía






Y sacó anuncio que solo se podía ver con unas gafas 3D


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> ¿Usar como vasos de diario los de Nocilla se considera _paco_?



si claro!! y los de mahonesa Solis!!
Estos vasos eran la cristaleria secundaria, la buena era la de duralex o en mi caso la cristaleria de mahonesa se usaba estaba en el pueblo que es donde se consumia la mahonesa en verano para las ensaladillas


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

@Torimbia y los demas pacos del hilo, si en casa habia vasos de nocilla y mahonesa es mas que posible tener esto;



al menos por mi zona.
En pate se vendia en la charcuteria a peso, y venia en ese recipiente, los paco avispados cuando veian que quedaba poco pate en el cuenco decian, me llevo todo lo que queda !! y entonces se regalaba el cuenco.
Tenia mil usos; como taper en ma nevera, ensaladera,frutero, recipiente para hacer postres como natillas

Tambien ae guardan estos



Eran de cuajadas y yogures, luego servian para usos distintos durante decadas.En mi casa se usaron para hacer flanes.
OJO eh? aqui hay aun una marca que vende las cuajadas en esos recipientes de toda la vida.
En mi primer piso uno de esos me sirvio para dejas los cepillos de dientes.
Estaba alli cuando llegue y lo deje alli años despues cuando me fui


----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)

Ver Antonio Alcántara con la Minerva MANDA


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Las jarras para la leche fresca en bolsa !!
nunca vi ujna jarra de esas de plastico que no fuera de propaganda de la leche. Llegue a pensar que no se vendian y solo teniamos la de la marca de leche de la zona. En mi casa era Beyena 
Antes las marcas se esmeraban mas en sus logos. Me encantaba el de beyena


----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

llego ustec a ver las cajas que imitaban libros? dentro se metia de todo pero en el mueble paco solo se veia un frente de libros!


hoy aun se venden pero esto son reproducciones modernas, los de antaño eran de libros mas nobles y elegantes;


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 969832



en casa de mis padres las pastas aun se guardan en latas antiguas de cola cao de los 70


----------



## Il Corvo (5 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Airtel o Movistar


----------



## Il Corvo (5 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



El ritmo naranja ese lo tenía mi yayo


----------



## palmerita (5 Mar 2022)

esas cosas más que pacas son cosas cochambrosas. cosas cochambrosas sin el "espíritu paco".


----------



## palmerita (5 Mar 2022)

esto es paco super.


----------



## Papo de luz (5 Mar 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> 3 páginas y aún no ha salido ninguno de los míticos cuadros de caza. Aún más paco cuando se trata de uno de los grandes metidos en un pacopiso de los del yugo cogiendo la pared entera del comedor.



Los cuadros de ciervos y escenas de caza es algo tipico de los años 80 en varios países, no solo en España. Son simplemente modas que pasan como las lámparas de araña. Dentro de 30 años nos parecerán "paco" los cuadros de Buda.


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 969846
> esto es paco super.



ha sido ustec superada en temas que tienen que ver con el gran paco Fary
la serie MENUDO ES MI PADRE es la cima.



Estaba esperando otro aporte sobre el Fary para recordarla.
Me da pena que sea ustec, me cae bien pese a su odio a mis cortinas paco


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los cuadros de ciervos y escenas de caza es algo tipico de los años 80 en varios países, no solo en España. Son simplemente modas que pasan como las lámparas de araña. Dentro de 30 años nos parecerán "paco" los cuadros de Buda.



Tiene ustec razon;
Ese termino es NEOPACO.
cosas actuales que seran paco en un futuro.


----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)

Il Corvo dijo:


> Airtel o Movistar



O Amena


----------



## palmerita (5 Mar 2022)

joven: é

sto ud. no me lo supera ni en sueños. incluso a pesar de sus cortinas.


----------



## Turbamulta (5 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ver Antonio Alcántara con la Minerva MANDA
















Mi abuelo tenía una de estas, una multicopista o cyclostyle portatil, para imprimir había que hacer un cliché con un papel especial en una máquina de escribir, se montaba en los rodillos, se entintaba y se daba a la manivela mientras se metían hojas, el cliché aguantaba unas 50 copias creo.


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> joven: é
> Ver archivo adjunto 969857
> sto ud. no me lo supera ni en sueños. incluso a pesar de sus cortinas.



que no? que no?







=





Ahora venga ustec a por mas !! y admita que mis cortinas son los mas COOL y TRENDY del momento


----------



## palmerita (5 Mar 2022)

utilización paco pero precioso trabajo.


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 969877
> utilización paco pero precioso trabajo.



No se me disperse y mire mi respuesta a el gran Manolo Escobar !  

Y si, un trabajo tremendo, no lo pongo en duda


----------



## palmerita (5 Mar 2022)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Los cuadros de ciervos y escenas de caza es algo tipico de los años 80 en varios países, no solo en España. Son simplemente modas que pasan como las lámparas de araña. *Dentro de 30 años nos parecerán "paco" los cuadros de Buda.*



a mi ya me los parecen sin esperar nada.


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## richibichi (5 Mar 2022)

Un clásico


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Mar 2022)

Las familias numerosas en tiempos del otro Paco, salían en el nodo, verdaderas conejas.


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 969883
> Ver archivo adjunto 969884
> Ver archivo adjunto 969885



ese cazo viene de la mano de sus primas las tazas metalicas esmaltadas.


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> *A VERRRRR* que no lo admiro por su trabajo tremendo sino por su delicadeza maravillosa. precioso. en cuanto a escobar.. perdone pero el escobar era *GE-NU-I-NO* y los otros, pues unos tristes sosos, por decir algo. en cuanto a las cortinas, las hay peores, la verdad. mire ud. éstas, prácticamente de madera.
> Ver archivo adjunto 969896
> para llorar sin parar. y para enfermar si al lado hay un cuadro con un buda.



se mete ustec con manos a la obra, una serie de lo mas paco, dentro de un hilo que homenajea lo paco?
que valor!!


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ese cazo viene de la mano se sus primas las tazas metalicas esmaltadas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 969900



Siii, y busca alguna en uso que no tenga el famoso desconchón.


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Siii, y busca alguna en uso que no tenga el famoso desconchón.



si la encuentra estara en la mano del unico politico decente del pais.


----------



## palmerita (5 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> se mete ustec con manos a la obra, una serie de lo mas paco, dentro de un hilo que homenajea lo paco?
> que valor!!



es que hay un hilo finísimo entre lo paco, lo cochambroso y lo hortera a veces indistinguible.


----------



## Zbigniew (5 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Las familias numerosas en tiempos del otro Paco, salían en el nodo, verdaderas conejas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 969898



Joder 14 , con 8 basta mítica serie Paco se queda pequeña


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> es que hay un hilo finísimo entre lo paco, lo cochambroso y lo hortera a veces indistinguible. y también muy subjetivo. por ejemplo, esos jarritos metálicos por ejemplo no son pacos para nada. y así con miles de cosas. a alguien le parecerá fantástico unas cortinas como las suyas. para mi son pacas solemnes. y así con todo. no?



Para mi algo paco puede ser un objeto simple que se usaba mucho por ser duradero y economico.


----------



## Torimbia (5 Mar 2022)

Hize la búsqueda en google y ya me doy yo el autozasca. No sólo se siguen fabricando sino que parece que están hasta de moda. Pero era la cosa típica que encontrabas en el fondo de un armario en los años 80. Porque se usaba diez veces y se quedaba hasta las narices de ella.


----------



## Maybe (5 Mar 2022)

Estuve en una casa paquérrima hace poco y me acordé de vosotros. Traigo algunas fotos, era como si el tiempo no hubiese pasado por ella. Empezaremos el recorrido por lo más light y en un próximo mensaje iremos incrementando el grado de paquismo.

Arreglo de flores de cementerio artificiales en búcaro de plástico imitación cerámica sobre mantelito de puntilla:







Pequeño tragaluz de pavés de la época en el zaguán, coronado con aplique polvoriento de vidrio trabajado sobre pared de gotelé:







Despertador ochentero con números fosforescentes, un clásico:







Silla de escay color burdeos…







Cuadro de flores en tonos mortecinos con marco labrado de color oro viejo:


----------



## Maybe (5 Mar 2022)

Subimos un poco el nivel.

Abanico decorativo en una pared del dormitorio. Por si no fuese en sí mismo bastante representativo del movimiento, el detalle de clavarlo con una chincheta le da el toque definitivo:







Otro rasgo típico del paquismo es decorar la habitación con escenas tiernas de animalitos o niños pequeños sacadas de un calendario (estas láminas son las antecesoras de las cadenas de vídeos de gatitos que envía Paqui en la era de internet):







Versión humilde del paco-mueble de comedor por excelencia, no necesita más explicación:







Ojo con el pacómetro, procurad que no reviente con la repentina subida de intensidad que está por venir. El nivel de paquismo de esta foto es simplemente inconmensurable; la funda del sofá, los azulejos de la pared, el terrazo del suelo... ese trocito de puerta de chapa en color sapelly que asoma en una esquina. Lástima que no se aprecie en su totalidad el interruptor de la luz:







Para finalizar, peluche de feria entre cómico y siniestro acomodado sobre sillita tapizada en terciopelo beige con detalles verde oliva. En el suelo, terrazo. De fondo, de nuevo la inevitable y emblemática pared de gotelé:


----------



## Maybe (5 Mar 2022)

Y ahora una pequeña serie 'gourmet edition', sólo apta para paco-lovers de nivel pro:

Un 'loro' como éste, marca Telefunken, sobre un hule de plástico a cuadros... es desde luego un gran hallazgo:







Pero lo que ya no tiene precio es abrir las pletinas y encontrar dentro... estas 2 cintas de cassette!













Me quedé con las ganas de darle al 'play'


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (5 Mar 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Subimos un poco el nivel.
> 
> Abanico decorativo en una pared del dormitorio. Por si no fuese en sí mismo bastante representativo del movimiento, el detalle de clavarlo con una chincheta le da el toque definitivo:
> 
> ...



Hola Maybe 
cuando era niño, mi familia tenía el mueble-comedor igualito que el de la foto


----------



## Maybe (5 Mar 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Hola Maybe
> cuando era niño, mi familia tenía el mueble-comedor igualito que el de la foto



Hola Hielo/Fuego!

Mis padres siguen conservando uno muy parecido en la casita donde tienen la huerta. Cada vez que ponían algo nuevo en casa llevaban lo viejo allí. Aquí no se tira ná


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (5 Mar 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Hola Hielo/Fuego!
> 
> Mis padres siguen conservando uno muy parecido en la casita donde tienen la huerta. Cada vez que ponían algo nuevo en casa llevaban lo viejo allí. Aquí no se tira ná



Jejeje,bien que hacen los padres, si hay hueco hay que guardar, para el fin del mundo .Que luego todo el mundo se pelea por lo antiguo


----------



## damasquinado (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## damasquinado (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## damasquinado (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## CI190 (5 Mar 2022)

damasquinado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 970258



Temazos que solo los seguidores del paqvismo sabemos apreciar.


----------



## palmerita (5 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Para mi algo paco puede ser un objeto simple que se usaba mucho por ser duradero y economico.



paco tiene un algo extra más, no se qué es, como algo chirriante pero no lo veo obligatoriamente como simple ni duradero ni económico, para nada. hay por aquí arriba un par de puertas, ANTES Y DESPUÉS, que es el paquismo depurado al máximo. maravillosas.


y este horror también es paco.


----------



## cepeda33 (5 Mar 2022)

Esas iglesias de pueblo que tienen elementos recargados, llegando a veces al absurdo.


----------



## Biluao (5 Mar 2022)

Quitando la manta eléctrica, es a lo que volveremos el invierno que viene, gracias al país Dimitri-Pacov por excelencia:


----------



## Hulagu (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## SPQR (5 Mar 2022)

Y el pograma ese de Sanchez Ocaña, "Mas vale prevenir".


----------



## SPQR (5 Mar 2022)

Lo veo y subo con el Currichi, y el Tijeritas.















damasquinado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 970258


----------



## SPQR (5 Mar 2022)

Querrás decir Moviline...



Il Corvo dijo:


> Airtel o *Movistar*


----------



## SPQR (5 Mar 2022)

No me digas que estuviste haciendo un publireportaje paquil a escondidas para este hilo... 

Tremendo reportaje gráfico, de extrema paquidad.



Maybe dijo:


> Estuve en una casa paquérrima hace poco y me acordé de vosotros. Traigo algunas fotos, era como si el tiempo no hubiese pasado por ella. Empezaremos el recorrido por lo más light y en un próximo mensaje iremos incrementando el grado de paquismo.
> 
> Arreglo de flores de cementerio artificiales en búcaro de plástico imitación cerámica sobre mantelito de puntilla:
> 
> ...


----------



## SPQR (5 Mar 2022)

Se llama estilo barroco, y es un par de siglos anterior al paquismo.



cepeda33 dijo:


> Esas iglesias de pueblo que tienen elementos recargados, llegando a veces al absurdo.


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

lo digo y lo repito.
el mejor paquismo musical fue en los 90


----------



## Maybe (5 Mar 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> No me digas que estuviste haciendo un publireportaje paquil a escondidas para este hilo...



Sí! 

Vi todo aquello y no pude resistir la tentación de inmortalizarlo, sabía que os gustaría


----------



## asiqué (5 Mar 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Sí!
> 
> Vi todo aquello y no pude resistir la tentación de inmortalizarlo, sabía que os gustaría



buena casa.
Cuando voy al pueblo todo es asi. Es como volver a los 80 pero voy en una furgo no en una maquina del tiempo.


----------



## Lechu (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## palmerita (5 Mar 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Se llama estilo barroco, y es *un par de siglos anterior *al paquismo.



1557 la primera piedra.


----------



## Mauito (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (5 Mar 2022)

Visor de diapositivas estereoscópico, museos, sitios turísticos, merchandising de películas, etc... sacaban discos con imágenes en una especie de minidiapositivas que se metían en estos aparatos que te ponías en los ojos, orientabas hacia una fuente de luz y girabas moviendo un resorte, cada imagen iba emparejada con otra en el lado opuesto del disco y son "montaban" haciendo un "efecto 3D". Otros modelos más paco todavía utilizaban un sistema en el que las imágenes iban separadas en parejas cada una en su cartulina y tenías que irlas cambiando a mano pero el principio era el mismo.

Había versiones que sólo venían con un disco fijo de imágenes que no podías cambiar y a veces para un solo ojo con forma de cámara o minitele, tipico de recuerdo de tal sitio.







Luego había gente que revelaba sus carretes de fotos en diapositivas y tenìa uno de estos para verlas sin tener el proyector típico de carrusel. También había colecciones de fascículos que venían con diapositivas y traían el aparato este para verlas.


----------



## OBDC (5 Mar 2022)

Señores, con esta imagen y todavía en gif se puede cerrar el hilo porque es in-su-pe-ra-ble.






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## Pio Pio (5 Mar 2022)

La serie Starsky y Hutch no era Paco.
Lo Paco fué la cantidad de anormales que le pintaron la raya a su pacocoche.


----------



## damnit (5 Mar 2022)

me has recordado inmediatamente a los bloques soviéticos de la zona de Cuatro Vientos en Madrid, se ven pasando por la A5, son el horror absoluto, misma estructura
















Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## damnit (5 Mar 2022)

damasquinado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 970258



yo que siempre había tomado a Junco como tun tío mayor, le recuerdo mayor en los 80 cuando se hizo famoso y el tipo tiene "solo" 66 años...


----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)

damnit dijo:


> me has recordado inmediatamente a los bloques soviéticos de la zona de Cuatro Vientos en Madrid, se ven pasando por la A5, son el horror absoluto, misma estructura
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos pisos son de militares


----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## OBDC (5 Mar 2022)

Nada como un marIca PACO














Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## warlok (5 Mar 2022)

Es cierto que el hilo se ha desvirtuado a "cosas antiguas" en vez de cosas "Paco"
Pero que de recuerdos me estais trayendo !!

mis zanks para todos


----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## damnit (5 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Esos pisos son de militares



así es, toda la zona lo es (o lo eran), además hay allí unos chalets antiguos pero bastante majos por cierto


----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## Capitán Walker (5 Mar 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 970416
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 970418
> ...



Bueno, la manta eléctrica también la tendremos que usar, pero sin enchufarla.


----------



## El Pionero (5 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## SPQR (6 Mar 2022)

Es una furgo DeLorean entonces...



asiqué dijo:


> buena casa.
> Cuando voy al pueblo todo es asi. Es como volver a los 80 pero voy en una furgo no en una maquina del tiempo.



Ay, qué pizpi Verónica Mengod. Y qué recuerdos del Pepe Soplillo.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## SPQR (6 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Nada como un marIca PACO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rezuman paquidad estas fotos.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Capitán Walker (6 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo de pequeño en la feria del pueblo lanzando monedas de 5 pesetas sobre tabletas de turrón. Si conseguías que la moneda se quedase sobre alguna tableta, la ganabas. Por las mañanas, entrenaba con mi abuelo en el patio de la casa y después por la noche nos ibamos a probar suerte.


----------



## Zbigniew (6 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> La serie Starsky y Hutch no era Paco.
> Lo Paco fué la cantidad de anormales que le pintaron la raya a su pacocoche.
> Ver archivo adjunto 970540



De vez en cuando me veo algún capítulo en jewtubo en original.La ropa era la suya propia ,con los años se ve de otra manera.Lo mejor era Nuggi bear.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> señor por favor, mire ustec la etiqueta es diseño paco noventero
> 
> y mire ustec el anuncio
> 
> ...


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)

El cuadro de Cristo. Que cuando te movias se abría y cerraba los ojos.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## rjg (6 Mar 2022)

Transportes públicos Paco en Madrid de los años 80-90 pero en los que no se veían panchomoronegros por ningún sitio.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)

rjg dijo:


> Transportes públicos Paco en Madrid de los años 80-90 pero en los que no se veían panchomoronegros por ningún sitio.
> Ver archivo adjunto 970656
> Ver archivo adjunto 970657



Te olvidas de las estaciones de metro de aquella época







.


----------



## rjg (6 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Te olvidas de las estaciones de metro de aquella época
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y las líneas 6 y 9. Las más Paco de do todas a día de hoy. Pásate por ellas jajaja...


----------



## palmerita (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fabs (6 Mar 2022)

Nada más PACO que el mismo origen del complejo paco que nos asola.


----------



## damnit (6 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



ayer fui de paso por la zona del barrio del Pilar en Madrid y vi una exactamente igual (algo menos estridente, pero destilaba paquismo) apostada en el parque de La Vaguada


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



estos chiringitos me daban la vida cuando salia en las fiestas de pueblo y se me hacia "pronto" por la mañana.
"asi al menos llego desayunado a casa''
Solo veo un fallo;
Donde estan los botes de las salsas?

Habia dos clases unos dispensadores como los del jabon de mano y los biberones.
ambos se rellenaban al estilo paco sin seguir ninguna norma de higiene y tambien ambos terminaban siempre llenos de mierda.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

El turbo en los 80 hoy dia nos parece paco;
y no solo hablo del renol 5 o los 911 o los volvo.
No señores menciono este otro turbo



66mhz con turbo y 33mhz sin el .

Os sorprende? pues cuando el floro va raro es por que calvopez a quitado el turbo sin querer


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (6 Mar 2022)

Lo P A C O hecho Humor Total.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Mar 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Y ahora una pequeña serie 'gourmet edition', sólo apta para paco-lovers de nivel pro:
> 
> Un 'loro' como éste, marca Telefunken, sobre un hule de plástico a cuadros... es desde luego un gran hallazgo:
> 
> ...



El auténtico cassette Paco era de la marca international (la marca más Paco de audio ochentera) y con una sola pletina. Ese que ha puesto ustec mas que Paco es un cassette Francis.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Mar 2022)

damasquinado dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 970250



Subo la apuesta con el mítico cuarterón.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)

El Tinder de hace 20 años


----------



## S4ng (6 Mar 2022)

Si no tragara caldo y bujías como si no hubiera mañana me plantearía pillarme uno.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Mar 2022)

Lechu dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 970477






Y que no falte un buen cubre volante de leopardo digno del 124 del mismísimo Torrente.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> La serie Starsky y Hutch no era Paco.
> Lo Paco fué la cantidad de anormales que le pintaron la raya a su pacocoche.
> Ver archivo adjunto 970540



O los que ponían las luces de Kitt en la rejilla delantera.


----------



## lowfour (6 Mar 2022)

S4ng dijo:


> Si no tragara caldo y bujías como si no hubiera mañana me plantearía pillarme uno.



guapisimo


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (6 Mar 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Rezuman paquidad estas fotos.



Es turquía o España? La eterna duda.


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> El Tinder de hace 20 años



pues el pornotube de hace 20 años era esto;


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ahí falta el puesto de vino dulce, que bueno está joder, menudas castañas me he pillado yo con eso.


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

S4ng dijo:


> Si no tragara caldo y bujías como si no hubiera mañana me plantearía pillarme uno.



un 128? pues mola pero molaba muuuchooo mas el 124 coupe tiene una pinta de coche americano que mola


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Ahí falta el puesto de vino dulce, que bueno está joder, menudas castañas me he pillado yo con eso.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 971122
> Ver archivo adjunto 971125



entonces tambien el kiosko de coco, chufas y chochitos (asi se llaman aqui)


----------



## S4ng (6 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> un 128? pues mola pero molaba muuuchooo mas el 124 coupe tiene una pinta de coche americano que mola



Sigo prefiriendo el 128 por la nostalgía que me despierta.


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

y el kiosko de feria que vendia chuches, algodon y accesorios muy coloridos de plastico puro como laa gafas de rejillas que todos hemos comprado de borrachera por la noche.
Estos accesorios paco premium solo se venden en esos puestos!!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Mar 2022)

Paquismo bancario, tarjeta de crédito Paco.




Pero toda tarjeta necesita de un buen sistema para pagar con ella en los comercios, les presento la bacaladera el antecesor de los actuales datafonos. Se metía la tarjeta en la máquina y esta imprimía el resguardo gracias a los datos del titular que tenía la tarjeta marcados en relieve.


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

S4ng dijo:


> Sigo prefiriendo el 128 por la nostalgía que me despierta.



en estas cosas se nota las distintas generaciones de pacos que hay.
Yo como paco noventero queria




llegue a tener; malaga 1.2


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y el kiosko de feria que vendia chuches, algodon y accesorios muy coloridos de plastico puro como laa gafas de rejillas que todos hemos comprado de borrachera por la noche.
> Estos accesorios paco premium solo se venden en esos puestos!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 971158
> Ver archivo adjunto 971157



Las ferias eran y siguen siendo muy Paco, poco a cambiado ese mundo y todavía se siguen vendiendo cutradas de este pelo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Mar 2022)

Antes de tener Amazon o la tienda en casa teníamos Venca, la sección de lencería daba para paja.




Y antes de Spotify teníamos el discoplay.


----------



## lowfour (6 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en estas cosas se nota las distintas generaciones de pacos que hay.
> Yo como paco noventero queria
> Ver archivo adjunto 971180
> Ver archivo adjunto 971181
> ...



El Ibiza era un diseño muy bueno! El Málaga si que era paco a más no poder.


----------



## sikBCN (6 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947460
> Ver archivo adjunto 947461



Por los pueblos aún hay mucho super de estos.
Lo más parecido a los pakis de las ciudades.


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Antes de tener Amazon o la tienda en casa teníamos Venca, la sección de lencería daba para paja.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 971195
> 
> ...



y la de bañadores y bikinis tambien eh?


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Antes de tener Amazon o la tienda en casa teníamos Venca, la sección de lencería daba para paja.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 971195
> 
> ...



Y antes de Netflix o HBO el Videoclup


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

lowfour dijo:


> El Ibiza era un diseño muy bueno! El Málaga si que era paco a más no poder.



se decia antaño que el ibiza era un golf 2 desechado por VW que compro la seat ya que en esa epoca estaban en una crisis gordisima tras dejar fiat y antes de ser vag.
Tambien desecharon el felicia, que se lo quedo skoda. Ibiza y felicia se parecdn mucho en concepto.


El pobre malaga era una mierdilla, un 131 practicamente. Eso si los asientos tipo sillon que tenin el mio eran comodisimos y super paco.


ESO SI! CUANTOS AQUI PODEMOS DECIR QUE HEMOS TENIDO UN COCHE 100% ESPAÑOL?


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)

Video Beta MANDA betillas. Mejor que el VHS


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Video Beta MANDA betillas. Mejor que el VHS



pues el video2000 era mejor que beta



Yo solo lo he visto en foto


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## sopelmar (6 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>


----------



## sopelmar (6 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> un 128? pues mola pero molaba muuuchooo mas el 124 coupe tiene una pinta de coche americano que mola
> Ver archivo adjunto 971129
> Ver archivo adjunto 971130





Ese volante retro y esa consola era lo más parecido al coche fantástico 


120 caballos en los 80 consumos de 13 litros en pista a 120, casi lo podías poner a 200


----------



## sopelmar (6 Mar 2022)

Viva el cine español tardes de domingo en trece tv, azores,José sacristán, joseluis LV,Lina Morgan te hinchas a ver pisos paco y ropa paco


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (6 Mar 2022)

Es injusto olvidar a los friki Paco...



Algunos de ellos hoy quieren alistarse para ir a Ucrania...


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 971528
> 
> Ese volante retro y esa consola era lo más parecido al coche fantástico
> Ver archivo adjunto 971529
> ...



un fantastico coche que me encanta


----------



## elmegaduque (6 Mar 2022)

121 dijo:


> Me da algo de tristeza pensar que la definición de paco es: aquellas cosas tradicionales de clases bajas y medias/bajas en épocas pasadas, sobre todo previas al estadillo tecnológico de los 90/2000, con un cierto olor a libertad y optimismo futuro dentro de la pobreza y cutrez que suponían.
> 
> Y que mis padres y seguro que muchos de los vuestros viven anclados en ese estilo de vida, objetos, diseños, decoraciones, materiales, sin ser conscientes del rechazo que nos genera a las nuevas generaciones



En lo que a mi respecta, adoro el paquismo.

Ojalá viviéramos rodeados de todo eso, de ese ambiente, de esa vida, con esa felicidad.


----------



## sopelmar (6 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> un fantastico coche que me encanta





Llantas, intermitentes en el lateral 


Alerón trasero 
Adelantado a su tiempo


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 971594
> 
> Llantas, intermitentes en el lateral
> Ver archivo adjunto 971595
> ...



y un buen coche con un CX tremendamente bajo para la epoca, por eso tiene esa forma y se llama asi. A 120 no notas ruidos aerodinamicos.


----------



## palmerita (6 Mar 2022)

*asiqué*, ésta está en castro. paca pero efectiva, seguro que se inflan a vender.


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 971625
> 
> 
> *asiqué*, ésta está en castro. paca pero efectiva, seguro que se inflan a vender.



ahi compre mi somier de mi ultimo piso castreño!! 99€ mejor imposible!! 
Critique ustec mi gusto


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 971681



definitivamente ustec no sabe que es lo bueno


----------



## palmerita (6 Mar 2022)

de verdad de verdad, no están nada mal, las cortinas muy bien, no como las otras. tienes el don de hacer las cosas muy sencillas y acogedoras, si. y la colcha superpaca.


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> de verdad de verdad, no están nada mal, las cortinas muy bien, no como las otras. tienes el don de hacer las cosas muy sencillas y acogedoras, si. y la colcha superpaca.



el edredon lleva conmigo 10-15 años jajajana
esas cortinas eran del lidl!!


----------



## palmerita (6 Mar 2022)

pues agradecer servicios prestados y jubilación. si?

y pones algo así y tan bonito.


----------



## palmerita (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> pues agradecer servicios prestados y jubilación. si?
> Ver archivo adjunto 971726
> y pones algo así y tan bonito.



gastar no es lonchafinistas!!
ahora esta en la habitacion grande que no uso.
Ahora solo uso sabanas y manta. en la proxima mudanza quiza ya ni me lo llevo


----------



## SPQR (6 Mar 2022)

El cabecero ¿es rechapado en madera, o de formica? ¿Lo has hecho tu? Lo digo por los Leds embutidos, que dan un toque pro. Y el galán de noche aporta empaque y tal.



asiqué dijo:


> ahi compre mi somier de mi ultimo piso castreño!! 99€ mejor imposible!!
> Critique ustec mi gusto
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asiqué (6 Mar 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> El cabecero ¿es rechapado en madera, o de formica? ¿Lo has hecho tu? Lo digo por los Leds embutidos, que dan un toque pro. Y el galán de noche aporta empaque y tal.



es de melamina, esta hecho por mi a medias, los led venian pero a lo cutre. Un un mini interruptor que era enano y solo a un lado.
Yo modifique la instalacion, puse cada uno independiente con un interruptor normal y de paso puse un conmutador a cada lado para la luz del techo.
Lo compre en un mayorista de muebles, era barata por que lo electrico era una mierda.
No descarto hacerlo ahora en mi cabecero actual, pero buscare yo el plafon led.
Electricamente es muy sencillo


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Camilo José Cela (6 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> @Torimbia y los demas pacos del hilo, si en casa habia vasos de nocilla y mahonesa es mas que posible tener esto;
> Ver archivo adjunto 969808
> 
> 
> ...



Los vasos de loza de la cuajada Kuala, pero de los antiguos que venían sin esmaltar y raspaban cuando pasabas la cuchara.


----------



## Effetá (6 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Me has recordado esto:


----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Capitán Walker (6 Mar 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Me has recordado esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 972031



Qué pacojones es esto?


----------



## damasquinado (6 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> un 128? pues mola pero molaba muuuchooo mas el 124 coupe tiene una pinta de coche americano que mola
> Ver archivo adjunto 971129
> Ver archivo adjunto 971130



Era la version "Paco" de los BMW serie 3


----------



## Silvia Charo (7 Mar 2022)

EUSKOPAKOAK


----------



## Turbamulta (7 Mar 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Qué pacojones es esto?



Las cajas daban unas huchas que venían selladas, cuando estaban llenas las llevabas a la caja la abrían y te lo metían "en la cartilla".


----------



## asiqué (7 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> EUSKOPAKOAK



paco en euskadi = Patxi


----------



## The Hellion (7 Mar 2022)

Supongo que ya habrá salido, pero lo de este hombre es un no parar


----------



## El Pionero (7 Mar 2022)

Mercadona tiene la peor web de venta on-line en España


Alcampo y Renfe le siguen en mala puntuación



www.elplural.com


----------



## Manoliko (7 Mar 2022)

Topacio dijo:


>



Ya quisiera yo disfrutar de ese paquismo en mi casa.


----------



## Trejo (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Murray's (7 Mar 2022)

Un símbolo paco paco, icono de los 60 y 70 aún en su mismo formato


----------



## El Pionero (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Effetá (7 Mar 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Qué pacojones es esto?



Huchas que daban las cajas de ahorros. También había unas que eran como bolas del mundo, pero no encontré fotos.


----------



## asiqué (7 Mar 2022)

Los posavasos paco!
estan al mismo nivel que los cuadros de ciervos
Este lo tengo por casa de la señora paco que vivia antes aqui
Perfecto para dejar el cubilete de los bolis, en mi propiedad desde los 90


----------



## sopelmar (7 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> paco en euskadi = Patxi



Buen juegopaco la pelota vasca pero el jugador más paco es IRUJO Aunque sea riojano más sufridor y expresivo que irujo no ha existido


----------



## El Pionero (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (7 Mar 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Buen juegopaco la pelota vasca pero el jugador más paco es IRUJO Aunque sea riojano más sufridor y expresivo que irujo no ha existido
> Ver archivo adjunto 973035



la rioja es una excelente cantera de pelotaris.
Nada que objetar.
Tambien es paco pisarte la mano para aliviar la inflamacion tras jugar toda la tarde en el fronton


----------



## Torimbia (7 Mar 2022)

¿Sabéis que se siguen editando y vendiendo estos cuadernos? Algo modernizados pero, en lo básico, idénticos.



El Pionero dijo:


>


----------



## El Pionero (7 Mar 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que se siguen editando y vendiendo estos cuadernos? Algo modernizados pero, en lo básico, idénticos.



Si. Todavía los venden. Yo los vi en unos chinos en la zona de la papelería.

Tienen página web





Cuadernos Rubio | Tienda online oficial - Educación infantil, Primaria y adultos


Cuadernos de refuerzo para el aprendizaje en Infantil y Primaria, juguetes, material de papelería. Libros de lettering y estimulación cognitiva. Envío 24-48h.




cuadernos.rubio.net


----------



## sopelmar (7 Mar 2022)

Tengo la vista ya entrenada a encontrar piezas joyitas paco y está tarde en el garaje e visto un par de radios paco
No sé si será el altavoz o la esquina donde lleva 25 años puesta pero se escucha fuerte parece stereo en toda la nave




De un SEAT 600








3000pts en los 60 era una pasta el modelo no la traía de serie, pero tiene más de 50 años y de momento no se intuye obsolescencia programada


----------



## Turbamulta (7 Mar 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> ¿Sabéis que se siguen editando y vendiendo estos cuadernos? Algo modernizados pero, en lo básico, idénticos.



De hecho creo que tienen o tenían unos dedicados a aprender caligrafía "artística" por la moda esa de escribir las cartas de locales y servicios diversos a mano en el cristal del escaparate o sobre planchas en las paredes.


----------



## Pichorrica (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Effetá (7 Mar 2022)

Qué chulos. ¿Pero por dentro son los mismos? Me refiero a los que venden en papelería

He encontrado a alguien que ha heredado un montón, sin usar


----------



## Turbamulta (7 Mar 2022)

Pacomates, en los 80 todavía los libros de mates del instituto venían con un anexo de tablas de estas


----------



## El Pionero (8 Mar 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 973330



Junto a los cuadernos Rubio. Enseñaron a leer y a escribir a varias generaciones de españoles.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> se decia antaño que el ibiza era un golf 2 desechado por VW que compro la seat ya que en esa epoca estaban en una crisis gordisima tras dejar fiat y antes de ser vag.
> Tambien desecharon el felicia, que se lo quedo skoda. Ibiza y felicia se parecdn mucho en concepto.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo puedo decir, tengo un Land Rover Santana del 76 que funciona a las mil maravillas y es el coche que uso a diario a pesar de tener otros dos más modernos (Opel Insignia y C4 Grand Picasso camperizado).


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Video Beta MANDA betillas. Mejor que el VHS



Mil veces mejor, en calidad de visionado se follaba al VHS por todos los costados. También estaba el sistema Video 2000 que fue rápidamente descontinuado a pesar de sus ventajas como las cintas de dos caras con un tiempo de grabación máxima de 8 horas (dos caras de 4 horas cada una). Ilustro.


----------



## Lechu (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Junto a los cuadernos Rubio. Enseñaron a leer y a escribir a varias generaciones de españoles.



De esos tendrían que mandar a todas las academias de maderos, con eso de que les han bajado la nota de ortografía, unos cuantos cuadernillos Rubio les vendrían de maravilla a los putos retrasados mentales con placa.


----------



## El Pionero (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 972051



Eso es mas Francis que Paco, demasiado moderno.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Mar 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Huchas que daban las cajas de ahorros. También había unas que eran como bolas del mundo, pero no encontré fotos.



Las auténticas huchas Paco eran las de correos que imitaban un buzon, mis tíos que curraban de funcis ahí me trajeron un montón de ellas.


----------



## Silvia Charo (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (8 Mar 2022)

esos paco tienen mi respeto


----------



## Silvia Charo (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## mateww (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Torimbia (8 Mar 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Pacomates, en los 80 todavía los libros de mates del instituto venían con un anexo de tablas de estas




Tuve un profesor de matemáticas que insistía en enseñarnos a manejar las tablas de logaritmos. Nada de calculadoras, con el tocho.


----------



## Turbamulta (8 Mar 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Tuve un profesor de matemáticas que insistía en enseñarnos a manejar las tablas de logaritmos. Nada de calculadoras, con el tocho.



Yo lo mismo, en el insti sólo dejaban usar calculadora en Física, en mates para logaritmos o trigonométricas las tablas del anexo, eso a finales de los 80.


----------



## daesrd (8 Mar 2022)

belenus dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947426



Quien a dicho que Paquito no era gracioso?


----------



## lowfour (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## daesrd (8 Mar 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947483
> 
> 
> E íbamos dos tan ricamente.



Ostias, yo tuve la liberty


----------



## lowfour (8 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 974084



Coño estuve buscando para este hilo fotos de esas camisas guayaberas o havaneras o como se llamen que usan los juncales de Sevilla! Que JRANDES.


----------



## davoskmon (8 Mar 2022)

La atracción de la jungla del parque de atracciones de Madrid (tengo que reconocer que me encanta), un ejemplo:


----------



## El Pionero (9 Mar 2022)

davoskmon dijo:


> La atracción de la jungla del parque de atracciones de Madrid (tengo que reconocer que me encanta), un ejemplo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 974937



Pues si ves el Parque de atracciones de Zaragoza. Flipas de lo Paco que es.


----------



## El Pionero (9 Mar 2022)

El de Madrid. El barco fantasma. Lo quitaron hace por lo menos diez años y la Casa magnética por lo menos 20 años.


----------



## Silvia Charo (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## paco_ataúlfo_piesplanos (9 Mar 2022)

Sobre todo en los pueblos de Andalucía.


----------



## Turbamulta (9 Mar 2022)

Ayer vi estas figuras de chinos en resina en el escaparate de un segundamano, en los 80 eran típicas casi como los perros de porcelana


----------



## Ciudadano KO (9 Mar 2022)

Recuerdos Paco


----------



## Fermoselle (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (9 Mar 2022)

La campanilla de las puertas en las tiendas paco.
Es algo que me gustaba y ya no hay


----------



## Espeluznao (9 Mar 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> En este foro se vilipendia lo Paco, para mí son vestigios que atestiguan tiempos mejores para España.



Ésos son eternos, jaja.. duran para siempre.. y los siguen vendiendo en Carrefour!


----------



## Espeluznao (9 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Está claro que ahí se inspiró Barceló para su cúpula de la ONU:


----------



## Espeluznao (9 Mar 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Supongo que ya habrá salido, pero lo de este hombre es un no parar




Ese reloj se lo regalaron con un parchís que compró en los chinos... es la globalización amigo.


----------



## warlok (9 Mar 2022)

dabrute 2.0 dijo:


> *¿Qué fue de Eva Nasarre?*



Aparte de la cara de zulo que se la ha puesto, esos ojos delatan un problema de tiroides.
Por favor, si alguien la conoce, que la advierta.

De nada Eva!!


----------



## warlok (9 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Estas botellas me hicieron alcohólico


----------



## El Pionero (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Mar 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


>



La de Franco la tengo yo en el coche jajajajajajaja.


----------



## El Pionero (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Mar 2022)

Nevera de madera de bar. Todo bar Paco de Mierda que se precie debería tener una.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)

El Siete Picos la quitaron en el 2005.


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Mar 2022)

Yo tuve una "Cirila" como ésta


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Mar 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 976658


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alfa555 (10 Mar 2022)

Lo que me queda claro es que el paquismo está indisolublemente asociado a la época de la España franquista ...pues todas las fotos que poneis son de diseños de esa época ....es está la asociación ?? No existe paquismo moderno ? Acaso murió con el caudillo ?

Me da que se me escapa algo en la esencia metafísica del paquismo .


----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Lo que me queda claro es que el paquismo está indisolublemente asociado a la época de la España franquista ...pues todas las fotos que poneis son de diseños de esa época ....es está la asociación ?? No existe paquismo moderno ? Acaso murió con el caudillo ?
> 
> Me da que se me escapa algo en la esencia metafísica del paquismo .



Realmente el paquismo murió en el 2004. Si te fijas en los 80 aún está presente y bien entrado los 90.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alfa555 (10 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Realmente el paquismo murió en el 2004. Si te fijas en los 80 aún está presente y bien entrado los 90.



En 2004 , no he podido dejar de fijarme en una fecha tan concreta y que me lleva a pensar que existe algún evento o incidente tan relevante como para marcar el fin de una época . 

Me resultaria muy interesante saber cuál es ese evento ....


----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> En 2004 , no he podido dejar de fijarme en una fecha tan concreta y que me lleva a pensar que existe algún evento o incidente tan relevante como para marcar el fin de una época .
> 
> Me resultaria muy interesante saber cuál es ese evento ....



Pues el 11M y con ello la llegada de Zapatero. Que trajo todo las ideas NWO. Dejando el lado cañí español para ser más modernos.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Yo hice esa colección, siempre había un puto cromo que nunca salía en los sobres para putear y hacer gastar pasta, en este caso era el mítico tigorr. Me costó un huevo completarla y me dieron un reloj Paco con un robot que se separaba de la pulsera.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (11 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 964707
> Ver archivo adjunto 964708
> Ver archivo adjunto 964710
> Ver archivo adjunto 964706
> ...



¿Comarca de Monegros?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 Mar 2022)

El Conde del Alfoz dijo:


> ¿Comarca de Monegros?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk



No, esto es una casa que tengo en La Rioja.


----------



## El Pionero (11 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 972057



El de arriba a la izquierda tiene un cierto parecido al Viruelo


----------



## Espectrum (11 Mar 2022)

esto me parece bastante paco


----------



## El Pionero (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (11 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>





Me acabo de dar cuenta que la montura de gafas que lleva el tipo por ejemplo en 5:45 las llevan ahora la mitad de las chavalas que se van de modernillas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Mar 2022)

Otra desde Cagaluña, para el museo de los horrores:


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 Mar 2022)

Espectrum dijo:


> esto me parece bastante paco



Además del EKO en ninguna cocina Paco puede faltar un bote de Molico.


----------



## El Pionero (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esse est deus (12 Mar 2022)

¿Hay algo más paco que el Eagle del Apollo 11?


----------



## Ulisses (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)

Esto se usaba hasta en las duchas


----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)

Papel pal culo de tó la vida


----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)

Lavadora a mano


----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)

última moda gallega


----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Para Ray Loriga era Lo peor de todo…crucifijo hecho con pinzas.
> 
> Siempre en el cabecero de la cama.
> Ver archivo adjunto 949059



Fuerte candidato al número uno de los permios PACO


----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)

Algunos se pegaron una ducha al tirar de la cisterna


----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)

Bertin Osborne


----------



## Soberano (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Focus in (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rediooss (13 Mar 2022)

Alumnos pacos con uniformes pacos ochonteros.

Eran otros tiempos... mejores, mucho mejores


----------



## lascanteras723 (13 Mar 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Alumnos pacos con uniformes pacos ochonteros.
> 
> Eran otros tiempos... mejores, mucho mejores
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 981070



Joder todos blanquitos.


----------



## El Pionero (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (13 Mar 2022)

Despeñaperros y otras ventas míticas.


----------



## lowfour (13 Mar 2022)

paco_ataúlfo_piesplanos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 975339
> 
> Sobre todo en los pueblos de Andalucía.



tío yo crecí en los 70 en el barrio del pilar y en los bloques feísimos y altísimos del desarrollo los vecinos (muchos de pueblo) se bajaban las sillas plegables y unos botellines y se sentaban a la fresca en la entrada del portal, en plena acera. Brutal y maravilloso a la vez.


----------



## loquesubebaja (13 Mar 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 980836
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 980839



Savin con Casera en menu del día.

La verdadera salud.


----------



## tucco (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dahmer (14 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 980302



Lo siento, me crie en un 1430, alias “ Fulaco “ . Eso si, en la época te lo robaban a menudo para ir a dar el palo. Mi padre le quitaba la tapa del delco para que no lo pudieran arrancar… creo que mejor el 4 latas


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (14 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 981058



¡¡ Coño!!


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (14 Mar 2022)

No se como andará ahora ,pero tenía la vitola de ser la revista más vendida de España.

No puede haber nada más Paco que esa situación.


----------



## El Pionero (14 Mar 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski dijo:


> Despeñaperros y otras ventas míticas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 981107
> Ver archivo adjunto 981108
> Ver archivo adjunto 981109
> Ver archivo adjunto 981110


----------



## asiqué (14 Mar 2022)

Dahmer dijo:


> Lo siento, me crie en un 1430, alias “ Fulaco “ . Eso si, en la época te lo robaban a menudo para ir a dar el palo. Mi padre le quitaba la tapa del delco para que no lo pudieran arrancar… creo que mejor el 4 latas



tu padre tiene mi respeto


----------



## Ulisses (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (14 Mar 2022)

paquismo noventero, el que yo viví


----------



## asiqué (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (14 Mar 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Quien no pegaba todo lo de casa y el cole con esto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 956806
> Ver archivo adjunto 956808



Y los cebollazos que te pegabas inhalandolo ....


----------



## drtanaka (14 Mar 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Un tapiz con una escena campestre.
> Ver archivo adjunto 947814




Ese mismo tenia mi abuela.

Aca le dejo mis 10.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Mi abuelo tenía una de estas, una multicopista o cyclostyle portatil, para imprimir había que hacer un cliché con un papel especial en una máquina de escribir, se montaba en los rodillos, se entintaba y se daba a la manivela mientras se metían hojas, el cliché aguantaba unas 50 copias creo.



Cliches que iban a la papelera y que tenian lo que se hubiera escrito. Eran comunes en los colegios e institutos para imprimir cosas por cientos o miles, como los examenes. Me pase con otros dos colegas dos cursos de BUP enteros sin dar palo al agua gracias a los cliches que rescataba de la papelera de secretaría.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

@SPQR






Antaño una broma graciosa con los colegas y un posible castigo de tres semanas sin follar si lo descubria la parienta .... 

hoy garantia de suspensión de oficio de la patria potestad y proceso por maltrato infantil, aparte de divorcio arruinante.

Antes la vida era mucho mas dura y nos la tomabamos a la ligera, hoy la vida es mucho mas ligera y nos la tomamos por la via dura.


----------



## Gotthard (15 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> estos chiringitos me daban la vida cuando salia en las fiestas de pueblo y se me hacia "pronto" por la mañana.
> "asi al menos llego desayunado a casa''
> Solo veo un fallo;
> Donde estan los botes de las salsas?
> ...



Cuando el coronavirus obligaron a todos los bares paco a dar las salsas en sobres hermeticos, acabando con la tradicional ruleta española con la mayonesa del dispensador o del bote. El lunes no te levantabas de la taza del water paco como castigo de dios por haber desfasado tanto en la feria y comerte to canino una hamburguesa de carne indeterminable con una capa de un dedo de mayonesa de extraño sabor....


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (15 Mar 2022)

Bar Avenida, uno de los bares más Paco que he visto y que siempre visito cuando me paso por Miranda de Ebro, ciudad muy Paco también. Aquí os dejo un link a google maps de este bar en el que podéis deleitaros con las foticos.

Bar Avenida - Google Maps


----------



## El Pionero (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (15 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Bar Avenida, uno de los bares más Paco que he visto y que siempre visito cuando me paso por Miranda de Ebro, ciudad muy Paco también. Aquí os dejo un link a google maps de este bar en el que podéis deleitaros con las foticos.
> 
> Bar Avenida - Google Maps



maravilla de bar! dime, tiene buena calidac de tortilla?


----------



## asiqué (15 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



ustec si que sabe vivir bien.


----------



## El Pionero (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Torimbia (15 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Me falta gente por reconocer. Veo (o creo ver) a Esteso, Pajares, Fernando Conde, Josema Yuste y Tip.


----------



## SPQR (15 Mar 2022)

Definicion gráfica de Bares Pacodemier.



El Pionero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 984608





Torimbia dijo:


> Me falta gente por reconocer. Veo (o creo ver) a Esteso, Pajares, Fernando Conde, Josema Yuste y Tip.



Tip y Coll, si. El de muhera es el tontolnabo ese de la trinca al que intentó apiolar la chorti ucra o moldava que se habia mercado.

Del de bigote al lado de Yuste me acuerdo, pero no se su nombre.

Vrootalérrima la foto, por cierto.


----------



## Turbamulta (15 Mar 2022)

Y Doña Croqueta


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (15 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> maravilla de bar! dime, tiene buena calidac de tortilla?



Si que se curran buenas tortillas, a mi personalmente me gustan un montón.


----------



## dac1 (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (16 Mar 2022)

dac1 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985080



me como el pollo, melafo y luego no la pago.

asi aprendera a tratar con pacos.


----------



## asiqué (16 Mar 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Me falta gente por reconocer. Veo (o creo ver) a Esteso, Pajares, Fernando Conde, Josema Yuste y Tip.



yo diria que es travestido es rajoy pero por fecha de la foto no puede ser


----------



## Sololeomensajes (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Pajirri (16 Mar 2022)

joder..esos titulares del pronto  , que tiempos !!!


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (16 Mar 2022)

LA CERDA MALHERIDA dijo:


>


----------



## tucco (16 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 985634
> Ver archivo adjunto 985635



Mi vecino tenía dos ambulancias Seat 1500, y cuando cambió una de ellas por una 132 como la que tú has puesto, a los niños del barrio nos parecía galáctica, el colmo de la modernidad. Por ilustrar la 1500...


----------



## asiqué (16 Mar 2022)

Joder casi se me pasa homenajear la pagina 124 de este hilo


----------



## asiqué (16 Mar 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Mi vecino tenía dos ambulancias Seat 1500, y cuando cambió una de ellas por una 132 como la que tú has puesto, a los niños del barrio nos parecía galáctica, el colmo de la modernidad. Por ilustrar la 1500...



de niño pensaba que eran el coche de los cazafantasmas



que cosa mas paco y guapa


----------



## Ann_ (16 Mar 2022)

Basster dijo:


> De una alerta que tengo en Idealista. Casi me muero al verlo esta tarde...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951857
> 
> ...



Me gusta


----------



## asiqué (16 Mar 2022)

los 5 duros de franco con el agila creo recordar.


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (16 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Que tiempos.


----------



## asiqué (16 Mar 2022)

un calbo y un agila siempre paquizan cualquier cosa


----------



## asiqué (16 Mar 2022)

esto era paco tambien.
Pero funcionaba? ya sabes de que hablo si frecuentabas futbolines y salones recreativos


----------



## asiqué (16 Mar 2022)

y el rey se llamaba paco incluso


----------



## Torimbia (16 Mar 2022)

A ver quién lo supera.

Yo jugué al Asteroids, al Space Invaders y a bastantes juegos más en monocromo.

Y qué vicio tenían y cuántas monedas podías echar allí. Bueno, si el quinqui de turno no te las había robado antes.


----------



## asiqué (16 Mar 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> A ver quién lo supera.
> 
> Yo jugué al Asteroids, al Space Invaders y a bastantes juegos más en monocromo.
> 
> Y qué vicio tenían y cuántas monedas podías echar allí. Bueno, si el quinqui de turno no te las había robado antes.



yo eso no puedo superarlo.
Si que tengo en la memoria cual fue el primer videojuego que meri 25 pelas, el tetris y me encantaba, es mas creo que esas navidades me regalaron mi primera consola.


Aveces pienso en comprar una maquinita de esas y viciarme


----------



## DDT (17 Mar 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


>



Las copitas de coñac y el cenicero Cinzano yo todavía los tengo.


----------



## asiqué (17 Mar 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Las copitas de coñac y el cenicero Cinzano yo todavía los tengo.



ustec es un hombre de bien


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Christina Mirabilis (18 Mar 2022)

Seguro que ya salió.


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Mar 2022)

Ahora que veo eso en los asientos me acuerdo de la pacobrujula de salpicadero, todos los frikis de cosas tipo Camel Trophy, "hacer tramos" y cosas asi llevaban una


----------



## Chulita (18 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Bueno en parte si, son como unas mechas que flotan encima de un recipiente con aceite, se encienden( todavia queda alguna abuela que lo hace) el día de difuntos, por cada muerto una. PACO total.



Lo llaman mariposas! Tengo una tia que las enciende 24/7 y eso echa un peste, creo que por el aceite, de lo más nauseabundo.


----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)

Las tarjetas telefónicas para llamar en las cabinas


----------



## Don Redondón (18 Mar 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> A ver quién lo supera.
> 
> Yo jugué al Asteroids, al Space Invaders y a bastantes juegos más en monocromo.
> 
> Y qué vicio tenían y cuántas monedas podías echar allí. Bueno, si el quinqui de turno no te las había robado antes.



pues yo los jugué en BN y tambien a color, con las laminas de acetato que le ponian, veias los marcianicos de colores, y el centipede igual, pero nunca superaron al comecocos, no me he pegado partidas, ibamos con mi padre de bar en bar a donde ponian nuevas maquinas. todos los bares tenian una, y según la ponian se montaban colas para jugar


----------



## sopelmar (18 Mar 2022)

Bájate esta aplicación al móvil


----------



## 4motion (18 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 954180



Tu si que sabes pejino. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (18 Mar 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 954180



Tu si que sabes pejino. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## sopelmar (18 Mar 2022)

El mono de trabajo del científico Adolfo García Sastre en el laboratorio de enfermedades infecciosas monte Sinaí deNY


----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (18 Mar 2022)

_
















_


----------



## sopelmar (18 Mar 2022)

Cuando pedias a tu madre unas yumas que era lo más parecido a las Adidas y te compraba unas paredes


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (19 Mar 2022)

Una ESPAÑA GRANDE, PACA Y SOBERANA. Vota GIL


----------



## Fermoselle (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ulisses (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## alguiencualquiera (20 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el que habia en Bilbao era mas brvtal.
> Ver archivo adjunto 949444
> Ver archivo adjunto 949447





Mi abuelo me hablaba de éste scalextric de Barcelona.


----------



## El Pionero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fermoselle (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (20 Mar 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990935



La foto no me termina de convencer...veo al modelo un poco afeminado...


----------



## Fermoselle (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (21 Mar 2022)

La aristocracia española es muy Paco. Nuestro mejor sociólogo, Berlanga, la retrato fielmente:


----------



## asiqué (22 Mar 2022)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991308



Grande y paco.
tambien Alfredo Landa tiene nivelazo paco.

quiero mis 257 pesetas!!
solo algunos lo entedereis.


----------



## Fermoselle (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## NoTV (22 Mar 2022)

¿Que cosas son imprescindibles en un verano Paco de mierda?

Cosecha propia, quien no ha disfrutado de esta anomalía espacio temporal en alguna ocasión.


----------



## El Pionero (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## sopelmar (24 Mar 2022)

Ayer en algún salón de ayuntamiento de Ceuta


----------



## sopelmar (24 Mar 2022)

Conexion reportero 6 noes por el gotele de la habitación de hotel, la foto Paco es por el casco repintado de sanitario para que no le confundan con un soldado ukra


----------



## Santutxu (24 Mar 2022)

Perdón por no poner spoiler

Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sopelmar (24 Mar 2022)

Niño madrileño recogiendo colillas de cigarros, reciclar el tabaco sobrante para revenderlo después.


----------



## Al-paquia (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (24 Mar 2022)

el trapero, OFICIO digno
en los 90 ya estaba casi perdido pero en mi zona habia un señor que recogia trapos, ropa, papel y cartones de la calle o de sitios que lo llamaban.



Ahora un trapero es un ser asqueroso, sucnor medio gitano - latino que canta con autotune


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Mar 2022)

Las cuñas publicitarias de tiempo de juego son muy paco.


----------



## El Pionero (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## burbuje (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tratante (25 Mar 2022)

Quitais las ganas de vivir...


----------



## PEZKO (25 Mar 2022)

burbuje dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 999678


----------



## f700b (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Tratante (26 Mar 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


>



Grima absoluta..,


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Mar 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> Perdón por no poner spoiler
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



AJAJAJA vaya fauna loco. 
Estuve en Vox y no éramos tan frikis ni de lejos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Mar 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Seguro que ya salió.



Imprescindible en verano aun con al aire a tope.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



No hay ni uno medio normal.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (26 Mar 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Joder qué ascazo el tactel, y ahora cuando buscas en wallapop "chandal retro" (Fila settanta etc) te salen esas mierdas en los resultados.


----------



## El Pionero (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (26 Mar 2022)

Santutxu dijo:


> Perdón por no poner spoiler
> 
> Enviado desde mi CPH2067 mediante Tapatalk



hay un moro y un pancho apoyando a vox,me sorprende, pedo luego veo que es en mi tierra.
Todo correcto un neovasco de sangre pura como el negroc del atlhelic.


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (26 Mar 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


>



que eran los tokke? no los recuerdo


----------



## Fermoselle (26 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> hay un moro y un pancho apoyando a vox,me sorprende, pedo luego veo que es en mi tierra.
> Todo correcto un neovasco de sangre pura como el negroc del atlhelic.



Son de primera generacion y estan integrados , el problema son los que llegan ahora que son pura morralla , en Francia en la zona de Marsella , el frente nacional cosecha muchos votos entre los moros de primera generacion ya integrados.


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> que eran los tokke? no los recuerdo



Los más famosos de la empresa eran los Huesitos, los tokke se acuerda la gente por el anuncio de la chavala en el ascensor más que nada  eran la típica galleta con chocolate y cereal inflado por encima.


----------



## Edu Brock (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ironlord (26 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo paco mas comun es esto;
> y son fotos mias y funcionan
> Ver archivo adjunto 948535
> Ver archivo adjunto 948536
> ...



He tenido por casa los dos. Creo que se los quedó al final la telefónica.


----------



## asiqué (26 Mar 2022)

pagina 131 !


----------



## Lechu (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paquirrinbrick (26 Mar 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 976663



Ese sigue siendo mi gran ordenador en mi despacho


----------



## El Pionero (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vomita (27 Mar 2022)

Gran hilo Paco nostálgico. 
Esto no sé si ha salido, pero yo lo pongo.., este item era más reservado para pacos sofisticados y con clase, a la par que magufos y místicos con supuestos conocimientos de medicina y terapias invent.


----------



## Ciclope (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Mar 2022)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Joder qué ascazo el tactel, y ahora cuando buscas en wallapop "chandal retro" (Fila settanta etc) te salen esas mierdas en los resultados.



El chándal Kelme del Madrid creo que era de terciopelo no de tactel


----------



## El Pionero (27 Mar 2022)

_




_


----------



## valladolid (30 Mar 2022)

Pacorrrrr






Enviado desde mi confinamiento mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Murray's (30 Mar 2022)

El chino franquista


----------



## asiqué (30 Mar 2022)

Slip Abanderado.


con esto era dicifil enseñar la hucha


----------



## pamplinero (30 Mar 2022)

Yo, en dos fotos:




+


----------



## asiqué (30 Mar 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> Yo, en dos fotos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y no llevas una gorra de la caja rural o similar? es el complemento ideal


----------



## Turbamulta (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hipotecator (30 Mar 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Lo que me queda claro es que el paquismo está indisolublemente asociado a la época de la España franquista ...pues todas las fotos que poneis son de diseños de esa época ....es está la asociación ?? No existe paquismo moderno ? Acaso murió con el caudillo ?
> 
> Me da que se me escapa algo en la esencia metafísica del paquismo .





Indudablemente, fijate que Franco se llamaba PACO ...



===================================


----------



## asiqué (30 Mar 2022)

Alfa555 dijo:


> Lo que me queda claro es que el paquismo está indisolublemente asociado a la época de la España franquista ...pues todas las fotos que poneis son de diseños de esa época ....es está la asociación ?? No existe paquismo moderno ? Acaso murió con el caudillo ?
> 
> Me da que se me escapa algo en la esencia metafísica del paquismo .



el pico maximo de paquismo eran los 70.
Los 80 aun estaban altos los niveles paco por herencia de la anterior decada. En los 90 empezo a decaer y murio con el nuevo siglo.
Si miras todo el hilo veras que hay verdaderos homenajes a cada epoca.
Para mi los 90 es la mejor epoca paquil.
Podias escuchar los chistes de mariquitas vol 2 de Arévalo en un radio casette sanyo de los 70 mientras mascabas chicles boomer de natillas y te sudaba el culo en el sofa de ski de los 80


----------



## Silluzollope (30 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el pico maximo de paquismo eran los 70.
> Los 80 aun estaban altos los niveles paco por herencia de la anterior decada. En los 90 empezo a decaer y murio con el nuevo siglo.
> Si miras todo el hilo veras que hay verdaderos homenajes a cada epoca.
> Para mi los 90 es la mejor epoca paquil.
> Podias escuchar los chistes de mariquitas vol 2 de Arévalo en un radio casette sanyo de los 70 mientras mascabas chicles boomer de natillas y te sudaba el culo en el sofa de ski de los 80



Discrepo. Los 70 son paco ahora. En los 70 el mueble bar con banquetas de ski, el cuadro de caza de los ciervos o el llavero con el Cristo y el termometro eran lo más.

PD: Añado costumbre paco, enseñar la casa cuando una pareja se casaba. Todo el pueblo iba a ver la casa y degustar el paquismo in situ e incluso abrir los cajones si se terciaba. El paraíso de las cotillas.


----------



## asiqué (30 Mar 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Discrepo. Los 70 son paco ahora. En los 70 el mueble bar con banquetas de ski, el cuadro de caza de los ciervos o el llavero con el Cristo y el termometro eran lo más.
> 
> PD: Añado costumbre paco, enseñar la casa cuando una pareja se casaba. Todo el pueblo iba a ver la casa y degustar el paquismo in situ e incluso abrir los cajones si se terciaba. El paraíso de las cotillas.



claro, el paquismo viene a posterior, el presente no es paco.
Yo acuñe el termino NEOPACO (lo que sera paco en el futuro)
Ejemplo; Los cuadros de Buda, las tiras led, la tele plana puesta en la pared con cables colgando hasta los enchufes.

Ya son neopaco los equipos de musica 7.1 enormes de hace 15 años con capacidad de 5 cd y


----------



## Pio Pio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## asiqué (30 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1006027
> Ver archivo adjunto 1006028



mucho paquismo en 1 foto eh?
Helado corte + duralex + tapete.
En casa nunca compraban los barquillos, se usaban las galletas tostada del desayuno. 
O vaso y cuchara

Ostiaaa tenia olvidado loa vasos plegables. De niño a finales de los 80 mi abuela llevaba uno siempre, yo bebia de el.


----------



## Pio Pio (30 Mar 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> mucho paquismo en 1 foto eh?
> Helado corte + duralex + tapete.
> En casa nunca compraban los barquillos, se usaban las galletas tostada del desayuno.
> O vaso y cuchara
> ...




Pues se ve que duraron la tira, yo los recuerdo de los 70.
Entonces se economizaba el espacio.


----------



## asiqué (30 Mar 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues se ve que duraron la tira, yo los recuerdo de los 70.
> Entonces se economizaba el espacio.



Minimo a finales de los 80 que yo recuerde.


----------



## asiqué (30 Mar 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Fotos: El Corte Inglés tira de nostalgia para celebrar el 75 aniversario
> 
> 
> La compañía organiza una exposición sobre la evolución de la sociedad española durante más de siete décadas reflejada a través de fotografías de sus tiendas, escaparates y eventos
> ...



la estetica es paco total.


----------



## Effetá (30 Mar 2022)

Acabo de comerme un corte de tres gustos y de verdad que me he preguntado si eso era paco


----------



## Pio Pio (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## sopelmar (1 Abr 2022)

Gafas de óptica con cristales polarizados que difícil es verlas ahora para mi eran las mejores gafas del mercado. 
Por cierto mirar el surtidor el diésel 
a59 pts, 33 céntimos/litro, foto de Bilbao 1982 primera promocion de la ertzaina hace 40 años.


----------



## lamarmota (2 Abr 2022)

Gracias. Llevo todo el día paqueando.


----------



## asiqué (2 Abr 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1009239
> 
> Gafas de óptica con cristales polarizados que difícil es verlas ahora para mi eran las mejores gafas del mercado.
> Por cierto mirar el surtidor el diésel
> ...



Joder mi Bilbao paco que tanto añoro.
ostias ya! que jodidos buenos tiempos.



Mi abuelo vino de Castilla y trabajo ahi con hierro, calor y chispas de soldadura.
Trabajo de HOMBRES de verdad. 
Ciudad con aceras estrechas por que son para ir a trabajar no para pasear.


----------



## sopelmar (3 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Joder mi Bilbao paco que tanto añoro.
> ostias ya! que jodidos buenos tiempos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010567
> 
> ...



Tú abuelo no será uno de estos


----------



## asiqué (3 Abr 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Tú abuelo no será uno de estos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010585



no.


----------



## impedancia (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## sopelmar (3 Abr 2022)

Pues el astillero se llamaba euskalduna con la reconversion industrial de la industria naval en los 80 lo cerraron todos a la calle en ese puente ubo batallas muy pero que muy paco, la policía nacional que eran unos matones llegaron a disparar fuego real por orden de Barrionuevo, luego en las reuniones Solchaga y los vendidos sindicatos le dieron la puntilla 3000 a la calle


----------



## asiqué (3 Abr 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Pues el astillero se llamaba euskalduna con la reconversion industrial de la industria naval en los 80 lo cerraron todos a la calle en ese puente ubo batallas muy pero que muy paco, la policía nacional que eran unos matones llegaron a disparar fuego real por orden de Barrionuevo, luego en las reuniones Solchaga y los vendidos sindicatos le dieron la puntilla 3000 a la calle
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010598



mi abuelo para esa epoca estaba muy enfermo


----------



## El Pionero (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Escaramuza (3 Abr 2022)

No voy a buscar foto, pero me parece algo muy paco el comprarse un reloj bueno para que te dure toda la vida. El típico comentario: "me lo compré en la mili hace 40 años y solo le he cambiado la pila un par de veces"


----------



## Escaramuza (3 Abr 2022)

Muy paco también es pavonearse con otro paco del tiempo que tardas en llegar a otra ciudad en tu coche: "Yo me pongo en Valencia en un par de horas"


----------



## asiqué (3 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



surtido fontaneda no habia visto nunca, en casa habia una caja del de cuetara, solo para el cafe de las visitas.


----------



## asiqué (3 Abr 2022)

Escaramuza dijo:


> Muy paco también es pavonearse con otro paco del tiempo que tardas en llegar a otra ciudad en tu coche: "Yo me pongo en Valencia en un par de horas"



coño y decir ;
"mi coche es mas coche que el tuyo"


----------



## asiqué (3 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



ostiaaa la foto es paco, pero los fotografiados no son menos.
Ese hombre es un señor que se viste por los pies.De terminar de comer echarse agua brava y bajar al bar a echar la partida con su cafe + copa +
farias.
Esos tipos levantaron el pais


----------



## asiqué (3 Abr 2022)

ojo hoy a mis padres les han traido un dulce paco. Huelen a pueblo y buen hacer. Ver manchurrones de aceite en la caja me da total confianza ya que es el copyright del paquismo gastronomico.





Me quedare con ganas de comerme uno


----------



## Axouxere (3 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Fecharía la foto en 1982.
TRES hijos, probablemente muy equilibrados mentalmente.


----------



## asiqué (3 Abr 2022)

Los cubiertos con el nombre grabado que se regalaba en las comuniones.


si alguien sabe cual es el significado o el origen de esta costumbre que me diga


----------



## SolyCalma (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (3 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Los cubiertos con el nombre grabado que se regalaba en las comuniones.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011079
> 
> si alguien sabe cual es el significado o el origen de esta costumbre que me diga



Sólo me queda el tenedor después de 40 años, pero lo sigo usando a diario


----------



## Hamtel (3 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> que eran los tokke? no los recuerdo



No me he comido yo de esos. Más que huesitos ya que eran más grandes y más baratos


----------



## Hamtel (3 Abr 2022)

Basster dijo:


>



No me acordaba del Camyjet


----------



## Hamtel (3 Abr 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Y luego no era para tanto, cualquier parida tenía dos rombos.



Hasta Los Angeles de Charlie tenía dos rombos. La ves ahora y parece un programa infantil


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Joder mi Bilbao paco que tanto añoro.
> ostias ya! que jodidos buenos tiempos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1010567
> 
> ...



Lo he dicho muchas veces. Katowitz en la época de Lech Walesa tenía mejor aspecto que el Bilbao ochentero.


----------



## asiqué (3 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Lo he dicho muchas veces. Katowitz en la época de Lech Walesa tenía mejor aspecto que el Bilbao ochentero.



y que? A mi me gustaba el Bilbao de mi infancia.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Abr 2022)

Las gafas paco de poli americano.







O las gafas de montura gruesa de minstro tecnócrata del pacus dei.


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/41/Barquillero_en_Madrid.jpg


----------



## javiwell (3 Abr 2022)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://www.farmaciasoler.com/img/uploads/pastillas-0.jpg


----------



## ZX9 (3 Abr 2022)

No hay nada más PACO que el tito BLASTER junto a lobo estepario (nos tomamos unos vinos, unos sol y sombra y después fuimos a un prostíbulo de mala muerte). Allí nos encontramos con furcias disidentes del NWO.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (3 Abr 2022)

ZX9 dijo:


> No hay nada más PACO que el tito BLASTER junto a lobo estepario (nos tomamos unos vinos, unos sol y sombra y después fuimos a un prostíbulo de mala muerte). Allí nos encontramos con furcias disidentes del NWO.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011355



Plaster es lobo estepario?


----------



## ZX9 (3 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Plaster es lobo estepario?



Ya le gustaría parecerse al SEÑOR PACO por excelencia. La experiencia es un grado y peino canas. ¿Y? Tengo ideas-que-ni-en-mil igualmente y follo chortinas a pelito en cuanto me lo propongo. Ellas huelen a un TRIUNFADOR a lo lejos.


----------



## Pio Pio (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vilux (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vilux (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vilux (3 Abr 2022)

El mueblebar.


----------



## Vilux (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Vilux (3 Abr 2022)

El plato duralex


----------



## Vilux (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## biba ecuador (5 Abr 2022)

Esto todavía existe


----------



## InKilinaTor (6 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El plato duralex



Yo tengo una vagilla completa sin estrenar aun


----------



## Vilux (6 Abr 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Yo tengo una vagilla completa sin estrenar aun



Joder qué envidia. La reservas para el día de la boda Paco como dios manda.


----------



## Andr3ws (6 Abr 2022)

No os dejo una foto, os dejo un video que es ultraPACO.



Ibas a ver ET, Regreso al futuro o Rambo, y toma anucio antes de empezar la peli. Mitiquisimo.


----------



## asiqué (6 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El plato duralex



eso es paco, pero el paco paco es el marron!



pero lo PACO PRO son los azul cobalto, algo raro raro, solo los vi en 1 en una casa nada mas, y hoy dia es algo muy codiciado.



algun forer de este hilo ha tenido la vajilla azul cobalto?


si me toca la loteria este seria un capricho paco que me compraria


----------



## asiqué (6 Abr 2022)

NetWatch dijo:


> Hostia, en los noventa esas mochilas y bolsas eran famosísimas, yo recuerdo a muchos compañeros de clase yendo a entrenar con esa bolsa concretamente y si no me falla la memoria también hubo una mochila con el mismo diseño que era omnipresente por los colegios. Qué recuerdos.



tambien habia mochilas y accesorios de marcas de alcohol, aun tengo un porta CD de licor 43 y un chaleco que en pequeñito pone Chivas Regal en el pueblo.
El chaleco es cojonudo!


----------



## Pio Pio (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (8 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No os dejo una foto, os dejo un video que es ultraPACO.
> 
> 
> 
> Ibas a ver ET, Regreso al futuro o Rambo, y toma anucio antes de empezar la peli. Mitiquisimo.



Paco paco era la de Izaro Films


----------



## Pio Pio (8 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Paco paco era la de Izaro Films



Siempre se aprende algo,en los comentarios esa isla se llama Izario y está en Vizcaya


----------



## Eremita (8 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> esto era paco tambien.
> Pero funcionaba? ya sabes de que hablo si frecuentabas futbolines y salones recreativos
> Ver archivo adjunto 986489



En futbolines y billares si funcionaba. Había que ser cuidadoso y no dejar que la moneda pasara cierto punto, en el que si la moneda se inclinaba, era casi imposible recuperarla en la mayoría de dispositivos. La moneda circulaba por un carril que básicamente era una chapa doblada como un papel, al que en un punto del recorrido hacía bascular, lo que desbloqueaba el tirador de las bolas de futbolín o billar.


----------



## uberales (8 Abr 2022)

Pichorrica dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947415
> Ver archivo adjunto 947416
> Ver archivo adjunto 947417



Ahí se come bien, frase Paco.


----------



## uberales (8 Abr 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018290



Este es más bien pospaquismo millenial.


----------



## Pio Pio (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## asiqué (8 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018372
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018374
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018375
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018376



 gran foto la del bar! tiene pinta que salieron contentos tras una buena comilona


----------



## asiqué (8 Abr 2022)

platazos ! si señor!
Lo paco en mi tierra es algo distinto


----------



## javiwell (8 Abr 2022)

Es el mejor putohilo del año



Aviso de redirección


----------



## asiqué (8 Abr 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> el paquismo es intemporal, lo que pasa que el de ahora lo veremos en 30 años.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018393
> <- este es un ejemplo.



deberiamos de abrir un hilo para nombrar las distintas epocas pacas.
No es lo mismo el paquismo de los 70 que el paquismo de finales de los 90


----------



## javiwell (8 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> deberiamos de abrir un hilo para nombrar las distintas epocas pacas.
> No es lo mismo el paquismo de los 70 que el paquismo de finales de los 90



Y de este paquismo? Que me dices de este? Aaaamigo



Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://img.fotocommunity.com/labrador-gallego-y-su-ganado-df8bc41d-8697-40c5-9edc-34eafe1cae96.jpg?height=1080


----------



## asiqué (9 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Y de este paquismo? Que me dices de este? Aaaamigo
> 
> 
> 
> Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de https://img.fotocommunity.com/labrador-gallego-y-su-ganado-df8bc41d-8697-40c5-9edc-34eafe1cae96.jpg?height=1080



esos señores tienen mi respeto.


----------



## asiqué (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## asiqué (9 Abr 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018290



pues yo tengo una batamanta, que pasa? inventazo


----------



## Juan Niebla (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## asiqué (9 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El mueblebar.



si, pero en paquismo el mio gana.



aprovecho para mencionar como elemento muy paco la mesita del telefono que esta a la izquierda.
Mesita, tapete y telefono de una paquicidad adorable


----------



## javiwell (9 Abr 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> pues es paco de manual y entre la batamanta y las cortinas lo tienes claro.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018688


----------



## Bubble Boy (9 Abr 2022)

Solamente 138 páginas este hilo.... Paco me parece


----------



## asiqué (9 Abr 2022)

javiwell dijo:


>



señores con empaque y paquismo patriotico.
Tienen mi respeto


----------



## asiqué (9 Abr 2022)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> Solamente 138 páginas este hilo.... Paco me parece





almeida tambien es bastante paco


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018702
> 
> almeida tambien es bastante paco
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018704



Mas bien un pequeño hijodeputa traidorzuelo.... aparte de un hortera vistiendo.


----------



## asiqué (9 Abr 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Mas bien un pequeño hijodeputa traidorzuelo.... aparte de un hortera vistiendo.



pero paco en su aspecto


----------



## trampantojo (9 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


>



Charos opinando sobre lubricantes sexuales sin grasas saturadas...que tiempos!!!


----------



## Ciudadano KO (9 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si, pero en paquismo el mio gana.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018679
> 
> 
> ...



Esa foto es paquismo total.

Ademas de la mesita de teléfono, está:

- el mueble bar de librería de conglomerado chapado

- el cartel de ponche caballero

- la enciclopedia con los sujetalibros paco

-y a la izquierda en la pared, las fotos de la mili.

Nunca un rincón, fue tan paco


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Abr 2022)

Exacto, a pocos metros tienes Corseteria La Latina, paquismo a raudales.


----------



## tucco (10 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1018372
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018374
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018375
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018376



Fin del hilo. La foto del bar es definitiva. Lo condensa todo. El vestuario, la actitud, la decoración... Esa foto es, en sí misma, una tesis sociológica...


----------



## Silluzollope (10 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Exacto, a pocos metros tienes Corseteria La Latina, paquismo a raudales.



Y hasta hace poco, una tienda de decomisos. Eso era el súmmum del paquismo electrónico.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Abr 2022)

Pues prefiero esas Comidas que las mierdas del Sushi,Kebab, comida de fusión..... Y demás comidas de gays, pijas y modernos.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## asiqué (10 Abr 2022)

nunca volveran esos buenos programas, chortis enseñando carne, fanfarria en directo y humor facil


----------



## asiqué (10 Abr 2022)

Entrada paco, en todas las casas paco de bien habia un mueble con marmol donde se ponian las mejores figuras para presumir ante quien entrara a tu vivienda


----------



## trampantojo (10 Abr 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1020050
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020051



El inventor de la percha circunferencia era un Dios....mira que no aplicarla a guantes o calcetines


----------



## trampantojo (10 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1014187



Cuando la choni poligonera te juraba amor eterno con la esclavae de plata....estabas perdio!!!


----------



## trampantojo (10 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Entrada paco, en todas las casas paco de bien habia un mueble con marmol donde se ponian las mejores figuras para presumir ante quien entrara a tu vivienda
> Ver archivo adjunto 1020228



Es la entrada de Bill Gates y Paco Abascal


----------



## trampantojo (10 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Vamos a relajarnos un poco hoy.
> No todo es guerra rusa, inflacion y politicos matandose en el PP.
> 
> Define* LO PACO* con una foto y enseña a los forers jovenes que cosas hicieron *JRANDE* a este pais.
> ...



Macabo de dar cuenta que LA O P A C O es el BRONX de ESPAÑISTÁN


----------



## trampantojo (10 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y no llevas una gorra de la caja rural o similar? es el complemento ideal



La gorra huele a boñiga....por eso no la lleva


----------



## trampantojo (10 Abr 2022)

Vomita dijo:


> Gran hilo Paco nostálgico.
> Esto no sé si ha salido, pero yo lo pongo.., este item era más reservado para pacos sofisticados y con clase, a la par que magufos y místicos con supuestos conocimientos de medicina y terapias invent.



Quitaban hasta el maldeojo...que pena que hoy no la fabriquen en uranio, como en aquella época


----------



## Fiallo (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lemavos (10 Abr 2022)

Buena jaca se empotró el ramonchu 

Qué le quiten lo bailao


----------



## Andr3ws (11 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Paco paco era la de Izaro Films



Esos efectos de enfoque/desenfoque y zoom rapido son paquisimos desde luego. 
Tras esa intro solo pega una peli porno ochentera.


----------



## Fiallo (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Eran de acero del duro. Tendría yo veinte años y una navidad llevé al cine a mi hermanito de ocho a ver "La Historia Interminable". A la salida íbamos caminando por una acera estrecha y el jodío niño se dio de cabeza contra el pico de una máquina de ésas, que sobresalía de la pared justo a la altura de su frente.

Ya pueden ustedes imaginar las cositas que dijo mi señora madre cuando llegué a casa con el niño sangrando como un gorrino en matanza.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Abr 2022)

Pomo de palanca con San Cristóbal llevando al Niño Jesús. Uno exactamente igual es uno de los primeros recuerdos de mi infancia.


----------



## asiqué (11 Abr 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pomo de palanca con San Cristóbal llevando al Niño Jesús. Uno exactamente igual es uno de los primeros recuerdos de mi infancia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021350



en los 124 llevabsn muchos de esos pomos, siempre quise saber si se podian elegir de catalogo de fabrica o que


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Abr 2022)

Recibidor del apartamento que compré en Diciembre pasado
ahora buscaré la foto de como lo dejé, soy anti Paco total.


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Abr 2022)

Foto de Febrero una vez tirados los muebles Paco y tapado el suelo Paco.


----------



## asiqué (11 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Recibidor del apartamento que compré en Diciembre pasado
> ahora buscaré la foto de como lo dejé, soy anti Paco total.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021794



Mueble recibidor con marmol es paco paco


----------



## asiqué (11 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Foto de Febrero una vez tirados los muebles Paco y tapado el suelo Paco.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021797



Despaquizado! Te van a caer mil criticas como cuando yo despaquice mi zulo pero tienes mi respeto y apoyo


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Mueble recibidor con marmol es paco paco



Ya ves, menudo golpe le arreé con la maza, pesaba un montón, si te fijas el toldo es nuevo, he tenido que claudicar, la comunidad no me dejó poner uno gris claro mucho mas moderno, hay que respetar la fachada Paco.


----------



## Godofredo1099 (11 Abr 2022)

Os estáis quemando demasiado con los Pacos y los Manolos.... Ese país era mucho más digno que la España de los Izan's y las Chloe's, donde va a parar...


----------



## asiqué (11 Abr 2022)

Godofredo1099 dijo:


> Os estáis quemando demasiado con los Pacos y los Manolos.... Ese país era mucho más digno que la España de los Izan's y las Chloe's, donde va a parar...



Vaya hombre! Si este hilo es para recordar los mejores tiempos paco.


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (11 Abr 2022)

Quien no pintorreaba a los famosos en las portadas de las revistas?.


----------



## Pio Pio (11 Abr 2022)

Y ahora época de Pacotorrijas.


----------



## asiqué (11 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Y ahora época de Pacotorrijas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021831



ostias pues yo me comia una o dos ahora mismo!! pero la version adulta con un chorrin de soberano


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (11 Abr 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1021859



Aún conservo el mio, un día lo tendré que tirar, no quiero que mi hijo lo tire cuando yo casque.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (11 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Recibidor del apartamento que compré en Diciembre pasado
> ahora buscaré la foto de como lo dejé, soy anti Paco total.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021794



La mesa del fondo, el mantel, el suelo, la cafetera Solac.... todo desprende un PAQVISMO EXTREMO


----------



## Decimus (11 Abr 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Foto de Febrero una vez tirados los muebles Paco y tapado el suelo Paco.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021797



ESTO NO ES PACO

NO HAY GOTELÉ


----------



## Trollaco del copón (11 Abr 2022)

biba ecuador dijo:


> Esto todavía existe
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1014557



Paco paquísimo los miguelitos son de crema o no son...


----------



## Barruno (13 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Le falta una camisa azul con costuras rojas.


----------



## Barruno (13 Abr 2022)

SAVONT Portajabón con Imán Classic Edition, Sin Perforación, con Ventosa, para Lavabo, Ducha Y Bañera, Plata


----------



## Barruno (13 Abr 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 991016



Qie es éso?


----------



## Barruno (13 Abr 2022)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


>



Ascazo.


----------



## El Pionero (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## asiqué (14 Abr 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> ESTO NO ES PACO
> 
> NO HAY GOTELÉ


----------



## Murray's (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Salvesequienpueda (15 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> mucho paquismo en 1 foto eh?
> Helado corte + duralex + tapete.
> En casa nunca compraban los barquillos, se usaban las galletas tostada del desayuno.
> O vaso y cuchara
> ...



Pues ríase usted, yo llevo uno de estos plegables en mi mochila del curro. Gran invento!


----------



## asiqué (15 Abr 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> Pues ríase usted, yo llevo uno de estos plegables en mi mochila del curro. Gran invento!



como voy a reirme yo de eso?
Tras el aporte del otro forer investigue y aun se venden incluso de aluminio.
Hace ustec mas que bien


----------



## asiqué (15 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



En mi casa se compraban esas galletas en vez de redondas.
El motivo era la logistica de almacenaje, entraban bien en la lata de colacao que usabamos para guardar galletas


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (19 Abr 2022)

Yo tengo unas...


----------



## escalador (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## escalador (21 Abr 2022)




----------



## asiqué (21 Abr 2022)

Cena paco!
Hornazo: pan horneado en horno de leña con chorizo y un huevo en medio.
Pastas caseras de la panaderia local con mantecaza de cerdo.
un par de chorizos caseros que sin duda cenare con 2 o 3 huevos fritos este finde
VIVA LO PACO
Y gracias a la familia que siempre se acuerdan de traer cosas del pueblo!


----------



## Ciudadano KO (21 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Cena paco!
> Hornazo: pan horneado en horno de leña con chorizo y un huevo en medio.
> Pastas caseras de la panaderia local con mantecaza de cerdo.
> un par de chorizos caseros que sin duda cenare con 2 o 3 huevos fritos este finde
> ...



Eso sí que es vida.


----------



## perrosno (21 Abr 2022)

No tengo foto, pero hoy he visto un Ibiza rojo con un sombrero en la bandeja del portón, que cosa mas pacazo, encima lo conducía una petarda que se creería lo mas cool con su pacoibiza de mier.


----------



## asiqué (21 Abr 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No tengo foto, pero hoy he visto un Ibiza rojo con un sombrero en la bandeja del portón, que cosa mas pacazo, encima lo conducía una petarda que se creería lo mas cool con su pacoibiza de mier.



al menos di que ibiza jaja
los primeros sxy me molaban un huevo


----------



## Tyler·Durden (21 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Cena paco!
> Hornazo: pan horneado en horno de leña con chorizo y un huevo en medio.
> Pastas caseras de la panaderia local con mantecaza de cerdo.
> un par de chorizos caseros que sin duda cenare con 2 o 3 huevos fritos este finde
> ...



Yo no sé si es paco o no, pero es una puta maravilla. Espero que lo disfrutases.


----------



## asiqué (21 Abr 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Yo no sé si es paco o no, pero es una puta maravilla. Espero que lo disfrutases.



Joder… estaba un poco magullado del viaje en coche,pero recien hecho de esta mañana… me he ventilado medio, poco a poco junto el chorizo asado. Lo mejor es la zona que se ha llenado de la grasilla del chorizo
Joder que bueno
Ahora me tomare una pasta o dos


----------



## Tyler·Durden (21 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Joder… estaba un poco magullado del viaje en coche,pero recien hecho de esta mañana… me he ventilado medio, poco a poco junto el chorizo asado. Lo mejor es la zona que se ha llenado de la grasilla del chorizo
> Joder que bueno
> Ahora me tomare una pasta o dos



Y un almax, maifrén, y un almax.

Eso sí, que te quiten lo bailao. Mis congratulaciones y mi envidia sana.


----------



## perrosno (21 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> al menos di que ibiza jaja
> los primeros sxy me molaban un huevo



Si lo pacazo no es en sí por el Ibiza, era por el sombrerito que debía tener telarañas ya en la bandeja trasera.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (21 Abr 2022)

BRUTAL.

¿Sabemos la localización? Intuyo carteles en catalán.

Joder, qué carteles, todo neón encajado, CABLAZOS por todos lados, esos portales comerciales tan late 70s, formas semiredondas... puah, tremendo. Y ese asfalto está nuevo de trinqui.

joder, gracias por la foto. Estas imágenes me generan un amorodio curioso.



Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


>


----------



## asiqué (21 Abr 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Y un almax, maifrén, y un almax.
> 
> Eso sí, que te quiten lo bailao. Mis congratulaciones y mi envidia sana.



tengo un estomago fuerte pero la clave es cenar pronto jajaja ahora me podia recenar el otro medio


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (21 Abr 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> BRUTAL.
> 
> ¿Sabemos la localización? Intuyo carteles en catalán.
> 
> ...



Es andorra, el lienchestein paco de mierda


----------



## moromierda (22 Abr 2022)

¿Tudas casas cun papil pentado, amegos?


----------



## El Pionero (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Abr 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Es andorra, el lienchestein paco de mierda



Yo creo que junto a Gibraltar. Pero ese al ser de los piratas le da el rollo Frank.


----------



## El Pionero (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fermoselle (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fermoselle (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tratante (22 Abr 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Pues este tipo de puertas a mi no me disgustan del todo...


----------



## asiqué (22 Abr 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Pues este tipo de puertas a mi no me disgustan del todo...



la puerta en si no, pero el cristal amarillo me mata


----------



## Tratante (22 Abr 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> la puerta en si no, pero el cristal amarillo me mata



Ostia, pues a mi no me disgustan, será la costumbre, los he tenido en tantas casas...

De echo en mi casa actual tengo dos puertas que dan al hall con cristales al ácido, mate, con bisel y tallas..., pero sin color y le estoy dando vueltas a ponérselo!


----------



## asiqué (22 Abr 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Ostia, pues a mi no me disgustan, será la costumbre, los he tenido en tantas casas...
> 
> De echo en mi casa actual tengo dos puertas que dan al hall con cristales al ácido, mate, con bisel y tallas..., pero sin color y le estoy dando vueltas a ponérselo!



cada uno en su casa hace lo que quiera jaja si a ti te gusta ya vale


----------



## Pio Pio (23 Abr 2022)

Pacofrutero


----------



## Pio Pio (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Abr 2022)

Esta semana santa que estuve de vacatas en el pueblo vi esta aberración y me acordé de este hilo así que le eché una fotico y aquí os la pongo.

Imitación de piedra cutre haciendo marcas con el dedo y un clavo en una pared raseada con cemento MANDA. Paco 100%


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Abr 2022)

Vilux dijo:


>



Lo mismo servía para limpiarte el culo que para ponerlo en la lijadora de banda.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> No os dejo una foto, os dejo un video que es ultraPACO.
> 
> 
> 
> Ibas a ver ET, Regreso al futuro o Rambo, y toma anucio antes de empezar la peli. Mitiquisimo.



Para sintonía Paco la de Eurovisión.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Abr 2022)

Calzoncillos Abanderado en lata MANDAN.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Abr 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Esos efectos de enfoque/desenfoque y zoom rapido son paquisimos desde luego.
> Tras esa intro solo pega una peli porno ochentera.



Esa into era la de las pelis de Fernando Esteso y compañía.


----------



## trampantojo (24 Abr 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Qie es éso?



cenicero de transporte público, tren y bus.


----------



## trampantojo (24 Abr 2022)

Esta era para el Paquito de la casa, que ya apuntaba maneras!!


----------



## El Pionero (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (25 Abr 2022)

_

_


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Abr 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Paco paco era la de Izaro Films



Lo veo y lo subo


----------



## El Pionero (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## Domyos35 (25 Abr 2022)

La pegatina del toro de Osborne en la parte trasera del coche


----------



## escalador (30 Abr 2022)




----------



## Silluzollope (3 May 2022)

La última entra en un subestilo de lo paco, el feísmo, cuyo maximo exponente es la puerta-somier:


----------



## asiqué (5 May 2022)

esa barra de bar es gloria absoluta


----------



## Sibarita (6 May 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1030872



Mis abuelos tenían una así. Esta imagen me traslada a tiempos felices, cada vez que veía esa puerta abrirse veía a mis abuelos sonrientes con los brazos abiertos para abrazarme. 
Puedo incluso escuchar aún el ruido característico que hacía al abrirse…


----------



## El Pionero (6 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 May 2022)




----------



## GarciaBarbon (6 May 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947411



Joder el puto ESPASA. 

Mi padre lo tenia en el despacho, como su gran orgullo, ... recuerdo que pasado el año 2000 , aun enviaban a la empresa los apendices , 

con la crisis , habia que desacerse de los 100 kilos de libros, y el se empeño en valorarla en 1000 euros, cuando puse el anuncio en ebay.

Nadie la queria, ni aunque bajaras el precio a 100 euros. Se la "regalamos" a un amigo que tiene una gestoria. Nos hizo un favor por aceptar el regalo.


----------



## asiqué (6 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



esto me ha recordado el kaskol
ya tenia olvidado que kas tenia tambien refresco cola.


----------



## Tocomocho77 (6 May 2022)

El paquismo en su plenitud es la mejor época de cualquier españolito del montón de cualquier momento de la historia de España, sin discusión.

Luego estéticamente es deleznable


----------



## GarciaBarbon (6 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> La última entra en un subestilo de lo paco, el feísmo, cuyo maximo exponente es la puerta-somier:



eso es un tema aparte , para otra Cátedra de Sociología. EL FEISMO GALLEGO.

¿A QUE EN LAS OTRAS REGIONES DE ESPAÑA, ESTO NO LO VEIS?? ... ni las 3000 Viviendas de Sevilla


----------



## el segador (6 May 2022)

Tiempos Paco, que grandes tiempos, se perdieron como lagrimas en la lluvia, solo nos quedaran sus recuerdos y sus productos de diseño paco.


----------



## asiqué (6 May 2022)

Sigue existiendo el Kas Manzana?


----------



## El Pionero (6 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Sigue existiendo el Kas Manzana?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049302



Si

Todavía se fabrica


----------



## El Pionero (6 May 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (6 May 2022)

PACesc






Más PACO en España que esto no hay...


----------



## El Pionero (6 May 2022)

Yo lo he visto en el Carrefour


----------



## Pio Pio (6 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> esto me ha recordado el kaskol
> ya tenia olvidado que kas tenia tambien refresco cola.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049239



Hostia, ni me acordaba, ha sido verla y el cerebro se traslada a décadas atrás.


----------



## Pio Pio (6 May 2022)

La pirindola, un día gané 500 pelas.


----------



## Pio Pio (6 May 2022)




----------



## Fiallo (7 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Descripción gráfica de un Bar Paco "Wang" de mierda.


----------



## Charles B. (7 May 2022)

GarciaBarbon dijo:


> eso es un tema aparte , para otra Cátedra de Sociología. EL FEISMO GALLEGO.
> 
> ¿A QUE EN LAS OTRAS REGIONES DE ESPAÑA, ESTO NO LO VEIS?? ... ni las 3000 Viviendas de Sevilla



PUES SÍ. HAY UN YOUTUBER GARRULO EXTREMEÑO QUE ADEMÁS DE USARLAS PARA LO MISMO QUE EN LA FOTO VA Y LOS LLAMA _*SOMIELES*_.


----------



## asiqué (7 May 2022)

las cazuelas de barro
o mejor,
los guisos en cazuela de barro, saben mejor


----------



## t_chip (7 May 2022)

TALEBIANO dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947483
> 
> 
> E íbamos dos tan ricamente.



Tuve una igualita en negra.
75.000 pesetas costó nueva. 450€ al cambio 

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asiqué (7 May 2022)

Letreros paco de un tiempo mejor que sobreviven hoy dia, lo he visto hace nada en Bilbao.
Leche fresca bilbaina mandaba de niño era la unica marca de leche que se compraba en casa BEYENA


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Sigue existiendo el Kas Manzana?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1049302



Si, hace poco compré una lata en una máquina expendedora. Por cierto, está cojonudo, mi kas favorito.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (7 May 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Descripción gráfica de un Bar Paco "Wang" de mierda.



Ese chino es un grande, tiene más cojones que la mayoría de los españolitos medios.


----------



## El Pionero (7 May 2022)




----------



## asiqué (7 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



me gustaba el cosmo de regaliz, aunque ahora me entero que se llamaban cosmoS… lo malo es que el sabor era muy intenso al principio, despues era goma solo


----------



## asiqué (7 May 2022)

si, ese es de toda la vida!
es un edificio paco colmena


----------



## Godofredo1099 (7 May 2022)

Esos son mejores que los Izans con riñonera de kappa y camiseta de Siksilk, no se que dices.


----------



## asiqué (7 May 2022)

ese paco tiene mi respeto. Viendo la hora va a echar la partida al bar, se tomara una copa soberano y se despedira dando un golpe con los nudillos en la barra;
" nos vemos mañana si Dios quiere, señores"


----------



## Ratona001 (7 May 2022)

Resident evil 4 y el Revelations 2. 
Ejpaña y Rusia en toda su derroicion


----------



## Vnsky77 (7 May 2022)

Recuerdo unas sudaderas de RAM, O eran chandal....


----------



## Vnsky77 (7 May 2022)

Este era:


----------



## Vnsky77 (7 May 2022)

Dormitorios PACO PACO PACO


----------



## Vnsky77 (7 May 2022)

Baños con baldosines horrorosos


----------



## Vnsky77 (7 May 2022)

La costumbre PACO de poner muñecos encima de las camas....


----------



## asiqué (7 May 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> Recuerdo unas sudaderas de RAM, O eran chandal....



yo recuerdo loa balones de baloncesto de Ram. Los regalarian con la leche


----------



## Turbamulta (7 May 2022)

Vnsky77 dijo:


> La costumbre PACO de poner muñecos encima de las camas....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050893



Bonus si el muñeco era de esos que tenían una cremallera para guardar dentro el pijama.


----------



## Inyusto (7 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si, pero en paquismo el mio gana.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018679
> 
> 
> ...



Las furias chinas son paquismo Premium. Luego decimos que si con Ikea las casas son clónicas, pero ESAS furias las he visto muchas veces sin ninguna variación


----------



## Vnsky77 (7 May 2022)

Esos bares rancios


----------



## Vnsky77 (7 May 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Bonus si el muñeco era de esos que tenían una cremallera para guardar dentro el pijama.



O los payasos de trapo con el.pelo rizado de colores


----------



## Inyusto (7 May 2022)




----------



## Inyusto (7 May 2022)




----------



## Vnsky77 (8 May 2022)

Mas decoración superpaco:
Manía de coleccionar muñecos horribles en los dormitorios:


Colchas paquísimas:


Papel pintado y frisos colmo del Paco style


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (8 May 2022)

El típico vinilo del toro de Osborne en el coche o Don Quijote y Sancho Panza... Y los típicos Izan a bordo etc





En Cataluña los vinilos del burro catalán






Blackmoon dijo:


> PACesc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nena, deixam això del tuister que estic emprenyat


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 May 2022)

Nadie ha puesto el gotelé paco de mierda? Cuanto mas grueso es, mas tapa los defectos de construcción de los tabiques.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (9 May 2022)




----------



## Khmelnitsky (9 May 2022)

Domyos35 dijo:


> La pegatina del toro de Osborne en la parte trasera del coche



En mi zona (pueblo agrícola de la Costa del Sol) se ven mucho. 
La mayoría de los que la llevan en su coche son langostos guiris que viven por aquí o tienen casa de veraneo pero que no tienen NPI de que al toro luego de la corrida se lo cargan. Si tuvieran Movistar+ con el canal de Toros estoy seguro quitaban la pegatina en cero coma. 
El resto, la minoría de los que veo sí que son Pacos de pueblo, gente que te mira mal si no les saludas, y peor aún si lo haces.


----------



## asiqué (9 May 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


> Las furias chinas son paquismo Premium. Luego decimos que si con Ikea las casas son clónicas, pero ESAS furias las he visto muchas veces sin ninguna variación



toda esta foto es paquismo de alto nivel.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



El de fresa acida estaba cojonudo, el mejor chicle de todos los tiempos además del Bazooka y del Cheiw de canela.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 May 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


>



El himno del 8M, ese día suelo sacar los altavoces bestias de 1000 watios a la terraza y la pongo a toda hostia cuando pasan las legiones de femiguarras por debajo de casa.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (9 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> El típico vinilo del toro de Osborne en el coche o Don Quijote y Sancho Panza... Y los típicos Izan a bordo etc
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051161
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051162
> ...



El de Izan a bordo no es Paco, es propio de SUVnormales empujacarritos y casi siempre se ven en SUVs y picassos color nevera.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 May 2022)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Nadie ha puesto el gotelé paco de mierda? Cuanto mas grueso es, mas tapa los defectos de construcción de los tabiques.



Don Benito Lopera Perrote aprueba tu post, pero no le llaméis Don Benito porque es un pueblo y le jode.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (10 May 2022)

Paquismo 100% en este vídeo.


----------



## Inyusto (10 May 2022)

....


----------



## TomásPlatz (10 May 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (10 May 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (10 May 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 May 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1054200



El color marrón Paco que no falte en la fachada.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 May 2022)

Colonia y gel para los Paquitos de la casa.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (11 May 2022)

Y aquí el champú que usaban los padres y abuelos de los actuales podemitas.


----------



## asiqué (11 May 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Don Benito Lopera Perrote aprueba tu post, pero no le llaméis Don Benito porque es un pueblo y le jode.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1053186


----------



## asiqué (11 May 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> El típico vinilo del toro de Osborne en el coche o Don Quijote y Sancho Panza... Y los típicos Izan a bordo etc
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051161
> Ver archivo adjunto 1051162
> ...



las pegatinas de los coches son NEO PACO. Como las cadenas musicales de finales de los 90


----------



## Vnsky77 (11 May 2022)

Terraza megapaco


----------



## Pio Pio (11 May 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 May 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Famobil creo que es de falomir, la juguetera paco plagio española



No. Es de Famosa, la conocida juguetera de las muñecas Nancy.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 May 2022)

circonita dijo:


> El PIREX dejó de fabricarse porque resultó ser un material prácticamente indestructible.
> 
> De hecho se llegaron a hacer sartenes de PIREX, porque soportaba altas temperaturas y súbitas bajadas de temperatura sin que se rompiese, por eso PIREX terminó fabricando equipos de laboratorio como vasos de precipitado y otros recipientes y útiles de cristal debido a su extremadamente altas capacidades y digo que dejó de fabricarse porque aunque la compañía sigue existiendo, la fórmula fue modificada para que no fuese tan resistente, de hecho dicen que PIREX dejó de fabricar la formula original en material de laboratorio, porque ese material de laboratorio era usado para la fabricación de metanfetamina, en la que hay que someter a los recipientes a altas temperaturas, bruscas bajadas de temperatura soportar todo tipo de ácidos y sustancias altamente corrosivas y según dice la leyenda, se cambió la fórmula para precisamente eso, para que no fuese tan seguro ni fácil fabricar drogas en laboratorios clandestinos.



Los robos en los laboratorios de ciencia de los centros de Secundaria de EEUU de cacharros de PIREX antiguos son constantes.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> las pegatinas de los coches son NEO PACO. Como las cadenas musicales de finales de los 90



Las autenticas cadenas Paco son las Inves de los 80.









Milanuncios - Mini cadena Inves S-100HF años 80


Mini cadena Inves años 80 en buen estado, todo un clásico de los 80, funciona todo excepto la primera pletina que funciona pero no se escucha, necesita unos ajustes lógico de los años, la otra pletina funciona perfectamente, el tocadiscos funciona bien, la radio recibe en AM y FM, tiene...




www.milanuncios.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 May 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> El paquismo se divide básicamente en tres eras. El bajo paquismo, o edad de la formica,



Fornica. Donde yo vivo la gente la llamaba fornica.


----------



## Pio Pio (12 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Fornica. Donde yo vivo la gente la llamaba fornica.



Van muy salidos en tu zona, "fornica" de fornicar. 
Yo tengo raíces paternas de Almería.


----------



## asiqué (12 May 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Las autenticas cadenas Paco son las Inves de los 80.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo hablo de NEO paco


----------



## Domyos35 (12 May 2022)

Debo ser Paco. Me parece el paquismo calidad y lo de ahora suplantación y guano. Viva el paquismo y su inventor


----------



## Effetá (12 May 2022)

Eremita dijo:


> El paquismo se divide básicamente en tres eras. El bajo paquismo, o edad de la formica, que podríamos situarlo (siempre aproximadamente) entre los 60 y 70, al que sucedería el medio paquismo o edad del skay, que iría de los 70 a los 80, inmediatamente seguido del alto paquismo o edad del walkman que según historiadores se extendería de los 80 a los 90 o poco más, existiendo disparidad de opiniones entre los académicos.



Qué bueno


----------



## asiqué (12 May 2022)

ojo pagina 150
honremos a otro coche paco y a su dueño igual de paco.




Aqui esta Paco junto al Talbot 150.


----------



## Petruska (12 May 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1054317
> 
> 
> Colonia y gel para los Paquitos de la casa.



"MONAGUESCA"??? Será MONEGASCA, noo? Ay por dios jajajajjaja


----------



## Silluzollope (13 May 2022)

Por cortesía de @Viernes_Negro4 en un hilo de vino:


----------



## asiqué (13 May 2022)

Silluzollope dijo:


> Por cortesía de @Viernes_Negro4 en un hilo de vino:



en el pueblo aun usan garrafas o cantaras se vidrio viejas para comprar el vino en la bodega a granel parecidas a esta pero con corcho;



Se dejaba en la fresquera y despues se rellenaban las tipicas botellas de la casera para poder tener el vino en la mesa de forma comoda.





Hace años que nadie las usa en mi casa por que ahora ya van con las botellas directamente a la bodega o a veces con garrafa se plastico.
Pero aun hay algun paisano que las da buen uso si la idea es tener vino para varios meses bien guardado


----------



## El Pionero (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (14 May 2022)




----------



## kabeljau (14 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Recuerdo un dicho popular de cuando era niño que decía: Tienes tan mala cara como los conejos del Simago.
Se ve que ya estaban pasados los cadáveres.


----------



## castolo (16 May 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947411



Esa enciclopedia la tenían mis abuelos cuando era pequeño. Pero el tomo que pone Sanaco ponía Sanabu, el anterior a Ocozol era Ocran - Sanabu.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Gran película.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ojo pagina 150
> honremos a otro coche paco y a su dueño igual de paco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1056333
> ...



También fabricado como Chrysler 150, mi tío tubo uno en color Marrón Paco idéntico al de este folleto.


----------



## asiqué (18 May 2022)

quereis paquismo! aqui tengo paquismo. Entro a trabajar en un glorioso piso paco.
Estoy medio embriagado de tener tanto paquismo original a mi alrededor


----------



## asiqué (18 May 2022)

una pena, no puedo rescatar nada y todo ira a la basura


----------



## asiqué (18 May 2022)

no, en un piso.


----------



## Amstrad (19 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061773
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061774
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061775
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061776
> ...



Pagaría por la radio inter el bote de lápices del central hispano


----------



## Ratona001 (26 May 2022)

Las etiquetas de ciertas bebidas se llevan la palma. Son cervezas oscuras alemanas pero seguro que en España hay algo del estilo


----------



## asiqué (26 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Las etiquetas de ciertas bebidas se llevan la palma. Son cervezas oscuras alemanas pero seguro que en España hay algo del estilo



La cerveza Leffe blonde me mola bastante, pense que era Belga


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 May 2022)




----------



## Gouel (26 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> quereis paquismo! aqui tengo paquismo. Entro a trabajar en un glorioso piso paco.
> Estoy medio embriagado de tener tanto paquismo original a mi alrededor
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061767
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061768
> ...



Joder tío, no le falta un detalle. 
Si acaso una flamenca, un tapetito... Pero un 10.


----------



## asiqué (26 May 2022)

eso creo yo. Cerveza belga de abadia. Recuerdo verlo en la etiqueta… pero no se.
Lo que si se es que la botella grande que era 75cl bien fresca me la bebia bien agusto hace años. La ultima vez me deje una escondida en el rio donde acampaba, se me olvido… Me bebi una y la otra ahi se quedo… quiza sigue alli quien sabe… metidas en el rio se mantenian frescas, lonchafinismo de no comprar hielos.
bocata de latun con pan de 2 dias y cerceza belga fresca mandaban por aquel entonces


----------



## Espeluznao (26 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> quereis paquismo! aqui tengo paquismo. Entro a trabajar en un glorioso piso paco.
> Estoy medio embriagado de tener tanto paquismo original a mi alrededor
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061767
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061768
> ...



Esos platos de Duralex de color "ámbar" los siguen vendiendo en el Carrefour


----------



## Paparajote (26 May 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Las etiquetas de ciertas bebidas se llevan la palma. Son cervezas oscuras alemanas pero seguro que en España hay algo del estilo



La mayoría, si no todas las de la foto, son belgas.


----------



## El Pionero (27 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> quereis paquismo! aqui tengo paquismo. Entro a trabajar en un glorioso piso paco.
> Estoy medio embriagado de tener tanto paquismo original a mi alrededor
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061767
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061768
> ...





asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1061773
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061774
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061775
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061776
> ...



Como lo vea el forero @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha se muda allí de cabeza


----------



## asiqué (27 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



yo tengo el win98 original, eso tambien es paco ya


----------



## Turbamulta (27 May 2022)

Y si cuando ves un símbolo @ crees que es lo que precede a una formula de hoja de cálculo entonces ya eres pacoinformático de honor


----------



## FatalFary (27 May 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


>



Detecto ausencia total de mugre, servilletas, palillos y güitos en el suelo. No PACO certified.


----------



## PEZKO (27 May 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Y si cuando ves un símbolo @ crees que es lo que precede a una formula de hoja de cálculo entonces ya eres pacoinformático de honor



Qué mal ha envejecido esa portada...


----------



## asiqué (27 May 2022)

calzar el portatil con lo que se tiene a mano para dejarlo a nivel de los ojos y no torcer el cuello



Caja + recortes de un premarco

Tambien es paco pisar los papeles con el teclado para que no se vuelen


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (27 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> calzar el portatil con lo que se tiene a mano para dejarlo a nivel de los ojos y no torcer el cuello
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072196
> 
> 
> ...



te encanta amasambrar basura en casa!!! cagüendios


----------



## asiqué (27 May 2022)

Floyd Boudreaux dijo:


> te encanta amasambrar basura en casa!!! cagüendios



donde ves basura?
son papeles que hoy toca facturar para meter pasta al banco jajaja.
Mañana metere en una carpetita mis facturas emitidas y las de mis proveedores y el lunes se las endoso a mi gestor


----------



## Xanna (28 May 2022)




----------



## Xanna (28 May 2022)

.


----------



## asiqué (28 May 2022)

En vehiculo terrestre militar lo mas paco es el *Pegaso Egipcio



y en el aire los Chinook


*


----------



## Xanna (28 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> En vehiculo terrestre militar lo mas paco es el *Pegaso Egipcio
> Ver archivo adjunto 1072810
> 
> 
> ...



la caseta patriótica detrás del pegaso es superpaco


----------



## M.Karl (28 May 2022)




----------



## asiqué (28 May 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> la caseta patriótica detrás del pegaso es superpaco



me esfuerzo en buscar buenas fotos para mi hilo preferido


----------



## asiqué (28 May 2022)

M.Karl dijo:


>



esto es aun mejor


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 May 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ningún Windows es Paco. El auténtico SO Paco es el MS-DOS junto a la serie Assistant de IBM.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 May 2022)

Los regalos de comunión ochenteros también eran muy Paco, cuando te regalaban semejantes mierdas te daban ganas de cagarte en los muertos de la puta madre de quien te compraba estas aberraciones porque encima cuando alguno te soltaba algo de pasta te la quitaban tus padres y te decíam "esto pa la hucha" y jamás volvías a ver ese dinero.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 May 2022)

También muy Paco eran algunas excursiones en bus con el colegio y la particular forma que teníamos de organizarnos a la hora de elegir asiento en el vehículo.


----------



## asiqué (28 May 2022)

Asar unas chuletillas en parrilla con los colegas y primos cuando vas al pueblo.



Empezar almorzando a las 10;30 unas morcillas caseras de paco el carnicero, con el porron de clarete



y no parar de tragar, beber y reir hasta que se hace de noche.


----------



## El Pionero (30 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (31 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (31 May 2022)




----------



## myles (31 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (31 May 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (31 May 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (31 May 2022)




----------



## Sardónica (31 May 2022)




----------



## Ace Tone (31 May 2022)

Barriga cervecera Paco


----------



## Ace Tone (31 May 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> una pena, no puedo rescatar nada y todo ira a la basura



No jodas que esta radio fue a la basura


----------



## piru (31 May 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947763



Lo veo y lo subo:


----------



## Rovusthiano (31 May 2022)




----------



## palmerita (31 May 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Para rematar al 100% el paquismo, falta al lado del juego de la rana una mesa con un porrón de vino o cerveza con gaseosa y el plato de las olivicas. Anda que no me he tirado horas jugando a la rana en el pueblo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Jun 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1075078
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075076
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075077
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075079
> Ver archivo adjunto 1075080



Con esos maderos los menas iban a estar más derechos que una vela. Esos no se andaban con tonterías, eran de mecha corta y si había que repartir guantazos no se cortaban ni media.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Jun 2022)

Muy Paco también, yo tube uno igual pero de 512 Kb y con doble disquetera, además los discos eran de 3 pulgadas y no valían para ningún otro ordenador.

El mío era idéntico a este, me venía con la impresora Paco que hacía un ruido del copón.






es:8512 [PcwWiki]







www.habisoft.com


----------



## TomásPlatz (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## SPQR (1 Jun 2022)

Vroo-tal bro.



Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


>


----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## PORRON (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## PORRON (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## PORRON (1 Jun 2022)

PORRON dijo:


>



Para el que quiera saber como termino todo.


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (1 Jun 2022)

La "esencia" Paco, pero Paco , Paco,... en la intimidad del hogar.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


>



¡Grande Jesús Gil! Era el puto amo, la versión española de Donald Trump.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Jun 2022)

Las boquillas para poner en los cigarrillos eran también muy Paco, había unas desechables y otras que se podían reutilizar, ilustro con unas foticos.


----------



## DOM + (1 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


>



El programa ese era de bien entrados los 90 no?
Hoy no serian capaces ni de imaginar una escena así.
Madre mia en 30 años como "progresamos"
Todo facha todo prohibiciones (para el remero, claro)


----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)

Los 30 disquetes para instalar Windows 95


----------



## asiqué (1 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo:



si y no.
Eso es Patxi


----------



## asiqué (1 Jun 2022)

Lamparilla luminosa o tambien llamadas "mariposa de aceite" o "palomilla de aceite"

Cajita con 15 unidades


Modo de empleo:

Vertemos en un recipiente de vidrio, cerámica, etc. agua y aceite de cocinar (Girasol por ejemplo) y encendemos la mariposa, ésta va consumiendo el aceite y se apaga cuando llega al agua. Pruebe a añadirle unas gotas de aceite de esencias si lo desea.


----------



## piru (1 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si y no.
> Eso es Patxi



Y Patxi es Paco al cuadrado.


----------



## asiqué (1 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Y Patxi es Paco al cuadrado.



si pero tematica vasca, eso no es negociable


----------



## piru (1 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Claro. Era lo normal.
> Y hacer las cuentas de los metros de azulejos puestos en B ese mes.
> Sobre la mesa metalica del bar paco de cerca de la obra mientras estas con el postre DE HOMBRES PACO
> Ver archivo adjunto 948375



Perdone usted pero ese No es un "completo" Paco, está "amariconao" por el habano y el güiski con hielo.
El aténtico completo Paco es con copa coñá y farias:






Conservada encima de la tele para que no pille humedad y tiren bien, que era lo importante.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

ojala pudiesemos vivir en la españa paco ahora, os lo habeis cargado todo , por gilipollas


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947430



de k te ries. Algunos seriamos felices en la españa paco, o la conocimos parcialmente, aquello era una vida auténtica


----------



## Domyos35 (1 Jun 2022)

Soy del 81 y añoro lo Paco, es nuestra felicidad en esencia. Fuera lo progre y actual


----------



## piru (1 Jun 2022)

*"Diga, diga" IMPERMEABLES DUGAM*


----------



## asiqué (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> de k te ries. Algunos seriamos felices en la españa paco, o la conocimos parcialmente, aquello era una vida auténtica



quien se rie? si esto es un homenaje al paquismo puro


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> quien se rie? si esto es un homenaje al paquismo puro



a mi me dan ganas de llorar, me acuerdo de mi infancia


----------



## asiqué (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> a mi me dan ganas de llorar, me acuerdo de mi infancia



pues como todos los de este hilo que añoramos esa epoca y algunos pocos aun tenemos algo se paquismo en nuestra vida. Yo trabajo a lo paco y parte de mi vida la gestiono a lo paco.
Y me va bien


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues como todos los de este hilo que añoramos esa epoca y algunos pocos aun tenemos algo se paquismo en nuestra vida. Yo trabajo a lo paco y parte de mi vida la gestiono a lo paco.
> Y me va bien



se rien de los que aspiramos a una placita paco en españa resistiendo contra viento y marea antes que emigrar y madmaxismo eterno


----------



## asiqué (1 Jun 2022)

pacopalotes dijo:


> se rien de los que aspiramos a una placita paco en españa resistiendo contra viento y marea antes que emigrar y madmaxismo eterno



yo no seria funci ni loco.
tengo un trabajo fisico y analogico que no lo cambio. Ademas a horas trabajo menos que un funci muchas veces


----------



## capitan anchoa (1 Jun 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947411



La TV lavis... mítica.


----------



## piru (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## aquinoe (1 Jun 2022)

Precision Automation Co., Inc.
PACOelectronics


----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Jun 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> ¡Grande Jesús Gil! Era el puto amo, la versión española de Donald Trump.



Yo soy jesus gil en pequeña escala version culturista, hoy mismo me he puesto fino en restoran, luego una buena sesion de mete saca con una colombiana como Dios manda, y luego paseo bohemio por la calle tomando un refresquito frio.


----------



## Andr3ws (2 Jun 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Recibidor del apartamento que compré en Diciembre pasado
> ahora buscaré la foto de como lo dejé, soy anti Paco total.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021794



Lo PACO al 101% de esa foto es el ganchito en la pared para sujetar la puerta. 
¡Que cosa más PACO copón!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Perdone usted pero ese No es un "completo" Paco, está "amariconao" por el habano y el güiski con hielo.
> El aténtico completo Paco es con copa coñá y farias:
> 
> 
> ...



Y para amplificar el paquismo, papelillo zig zag mojado en el coñac rodeando el extremo del faria al que previamente se le ha clavado un trozo de palillo MANDA.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Jun 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Yo soy jesus gil en pequeña escala version culturista, hoy mismo me he puesto fino en restoran, luego una buena sesion de mete saca con una colombiana como Dios manda, y luego paseo bohemio por la calle tomando un refresquito frio.



Si la colombiana es del tinder, del badoo o de páginas de esas no serías un buen "Jesús Gil" porque a esas páginas solo se meten manginazos de mierda hijos de las mil y una putas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (3 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Mi peluquería de confianza es así


----------



## El Pionero (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barruno (3 Jun 2022)

Pero sí entrar en casa que no es de él


----------



## chameleon (4 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



es curioso, si ves anuncios en tv y revistas de la epoca, todas las mujeres eran rubias. algun complejo debian tener las bigos de la epoca


----------



## Gotthard (4 Jun 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Foto de Febrero una vez tirados los muebles Paco y tapado el suelo Paco.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021797



Anatema!!!!


----------



## Popuespe (4 Jun 2022)

Klapaucius dijo:


>



Esto era cuando se alicataban los suelos con turrón de Alicante.


----------



## Espeluznao (4 Jun 2022)

Ranciofacts y Pedro Vera son bastante Paco:


----------



## Tratante (4 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Estos en esa foto, más que paquismo, para mi, desprenden alfismo ochentero...., los "ochentas" de Julito y Diego debieron ser increíbles, la mayoría ni en 1000 vidas llegaría a acercarse a sus vivencias.


----------



## El Pionero (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (4 Jun 2022)

Típico cuadros salón paco o de niños


----------



## El Pionero (4 Jun 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Estos en esa foto, más que paquismo, para mi, desprenden alfismo ochentero...., los "ochentas" de Julito y Diego debieron ser increíbles, la mayoría ni en 1000 vidas llegaría a acercarse a sus vivencias.



Entre uno follando sin parar y el otro metiéndose harina colombiana por la nariz. Tuvieron una década de los 80 bastante de desenfreno.

Ahora uno derroido por la edad y el otro muerto.

Que les quiten lo bailao


----------



## El Pionero (4 Jun 2022)

Quien no recuerda la frase: "Un día vamos acabar saliendo en El Caso".


----------



## il banditto (4 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Típico cuadros salón paco o de niños



Hostia mis abuelos han tenido toda la puta vida retratos de arlequines malrolleros como ese en su habitación. Nunca entendí, siquiera de niño, qué cojones pintaban cuadros de arlequines sujetando rosas en las habitaciones y pasillo. Lo cierto es que era una casa muy Paco, obviamente con platos y vasos de esos de cristal color caramelo y mueble bar con anís del mono


----------



## Paquirrinbrick (4 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los 30 disquetes para instalar Windows 95



Los PACO PACO no usaban ni ordenadores


----------



## Xanna (5 Jun 2022)

rotondas con empaque en la meseta del hambre























.


----------



## Tratante (5 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Entre uno follando sin parar y el otro metiéndose harina colombiana por la nariz. Tuvieron una década de los 80 bastante de desenfreno.
> 
> Ahora uno derroido por la edad y el otro muerto.
> 
> Que les quiten lo bailao



Igual de harina colombiana iban bien servidos ambos...


----------



## forestal92 (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (5 Jun 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> rotondas con empaque en la meseta del hambre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de las rotondas Paco daría para un hilo solo


----------



## forestal92 (5 Jun 2022)

El nombre ya prometía, pero ha superado todas mis expectativas.


----------



## forestal92 (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (5 Jun 2022)

Qué hilo más jrande, llevamos una hora partiéndonos el culo.


Os dejo una cosa que ya habrá salido, era un asquete pero increíblemente efectivo. Reducía las moscas en la casa de la aldea y también las arañas, maravillosos.


----------



## El Pionero (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (5 Jun 2022)

Los langostos saqueando los paraguas gratis en Fitur


----------



## El Pionero (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## SPQR (6 Jun 2022)

Increible oportunidad de adquirir una joya del paquismo profundo. Esa cocina admite visitas turísticas guiadas, y el salón aun huele a orines de viejo. Son 55 mil merkels de nada, con la comisión de @Hic Svnt Leones incluida.

¡Corred, que se la quitan de las manos, insensatos!









Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Increíble oportunidad en Carracedo, uno de los pueblos más cálidos del Bierzo, a orillas de río Cúa, y a 10 km de Ponferrada con todos los servicios:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Jun 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Increible oportunidad de adquirir una joya del paquismo profundo. Esa cocina admite visitas turísticas guiadas, y el salón aun huele a viejo. Son 55 mil merkels de nada, con la comisión de @Hic Svnt Leones incluida



Y con todo es preferible a la perrera donde vives, hijo de moronegro y cabra.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (6 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Qué hilo más jrande, llevamos una hora partiéndonos el culo.
> 
> 
> Os dejo una cosa que ya habrá salido, era un asquete pero increíblemente efectivo. Reducía las moscas en la casa de la aldea y también las arañas, maravillosos.
> ...



Efectivamente a salido… pero lo PRO paco era tener esas tiras llenas de bichos encima de la barra del bar sobre la tortilla de patata


----------



## asiqué (6 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



En un portal de un familiar tenian el ascensor con un escrito de esos hecho con compas que ponia; Paco del 2 B las mama a pares.
20 años viendolo y ahi seguira escrito


----------



## asiqué (6 Jun 2022)

Recomiendo esta peli.
paquismo noventero a tope


----------



## Biluao (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Meñakoz (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (6 Jun 2022)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1081893


----------



## Meñakoz (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (7 Jun 2022)

Y su bar Paco


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rotto2 (7 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947459



Joder macho eres completamente gilipollas menudo complejo de pobre tienes ostia todo te da verguenza


----------



## El Pionero (7 Jun 2022)

Llevan 50 años con la misma bolsa


----------



## SAMPLERKING (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (7 Jun 2022)

Pueblo PACO
Contexto PACO
Crímen PACO
Móvil PACO
Perpetradores PACO
Guardia Civil PACO
Operación policial PACO


----------



## El Pionero (8 Jun 2022)

Estos estaban en todas las carnicerías


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (9 Jun 2022)

Parece que Pepe El Guarro ya no es tan guarro...


----------



## El Pionero (9 Jun 2022)

Torrespaña cumple 40 años ofreciendo señal a 5 millones de usuarios de TV y radio


Torrespaña cumple este 7 de junio, 40 años. Son cuatro décadas en las que ha ofrecido señal de radio y televisión a más de cinco millones de habitantes de




satcesc.com


----------



## Fermoselle (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## jefe de la oposición (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (9 Jun 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


>



El Pijama !! El postre PACO por excelencia !!


----------



## viogenes (9 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



La foto es brutal: mañana todos de chaqueta y corbata, que va a venir el rey. Pero Povedilla, el Proto burbumori, no tiene ninguna de las dos cosas. Menos mal que su madre le tenía guardada una rebequita apañada para navidad y se la ha dado para la ocasión. A sus 25 años, con su incipiente calvicie, provocada por el calor del flexo estudiando redes 2, es el único que sabe como coño hay que hacer para que se vea el fútbol en toda España.

Campechano le acaba de preguntar: ¿El VHF va en polaridad horizontal o vertical? todos atentos a la respuesta, menos el calvo con peinado cortinilla que no le quita ojo a lo que el monarca tiene en las manos...


----------



## viogenes (9 Jun 2022)

jefe de la oposición dijo:


>



Tengo uno programado para zampármelo mañana. Lo refuerzo con una tarta de queso debajo del flan, y medio litro de caramelo royal o jarabe de arce, según mercado.
Me lo comeré a su salú, forero.


----------



## Cala (9 Jun 2022)

El almirez


----------



## viogenes (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## viogenes (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (10 Jun 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> Tengo uno programado para zampármelo mañana. Lo refuerzo con una tarta de queso debajo del flan, y medio litro de caramelo royal o jarabe de arce, según mercado.
> Me lo comeré a su salú, forero.



que ustec lo disfrute con salut durante muchas decadas


----------



## El Pionero (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## mapachën (10 Jun 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Igual de harina colombiana iban bien servidos ambos...



Y de follar también… julio era un 80/20 follar/coca y Maradona lo 20/80.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## El Pionero (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (10 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



dios santo, que sitio mas bueno! me lo apunto y ese señor tiene mi respeto


----------



## El Pionero (10 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> dios santo, que sitio mas bueno! me lo apunto y ese señor tiene mi respeto



Esta en pleno Rastro de Madrid, en la plaza de Cascorro


----------



## asiqué (10 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Esta en pleno Rastro de Madrid, en la plaza de Cascorro



apuntado queda


----------



## El Pionero (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## viogenes (10 Jun 2022)

Los balcones, los faroles, el azulejo, la madera.. todo bien hasta que Paco puso la unidad exterior del aire en la puerta , bien a la vista.


----------



## forestal92 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (11 Jun 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1086107



lo PRO paco es llamarlo micromina


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (11 Jun 2022)

que tiene que tener un bar tipico paco?
primero; clientela paco, no hay bar paco sin parroquianos paco


Barra acero inox, balleta y botella de ginebra para limpiar.

Decoracion austera paco;



En el exterior cortinillas de plastico para que las moscas de dentro no puedan salir.



Comida paco, es el templo de la verdadera nutricion: tortilla, raciones y bocatas.





Taza de baño turca, indispensable



alguna frase graciosa




si tienes un bar asi en tu zona, no dejes nunca que se pierda, es un verdadero tesoro patrio.


----------



## OCALO (11 Jun 2022)

los mejores bares en los que he estado, los de dos o tres comentarios arriba.
Sin duda los mejores precios, cojonuda atención la de tu compare de toda la vida y los productos de la carnicería de al lado.
Ninguna tontería de pitiminí.


----------



## asiqué (11 Jun 2022)

OCALO dijo:


> los mejores bares en los que he estado, los de dos o tres comentarios arriba.
> Sin duda los mejores precios, cojonuda atención la de tu compare de toda la vida y los productos de la carnicería de al lado.
> Ninguna tontería de pitiminí.



exacto,
por ejemplo; raciones de morcilla hecha en el pueblo de al lado con cerdos de la comarca.
Clarete de la bodega del pueblo.
Precios competitivos y trato familiar.
Que te has quedado corto de dinero? - Tranquilo mañana cuando vengas a almorzar me pagas -


----------



## asiqué (11 Jun 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Yo voto por esta foto, aunque el nivel está altísimo...



estre esa foto y la de mi flan paco esta el combate paco;


----------



## El Pionero (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (11 Jun 2022)

Los salones de boda imitando a un palacio rococó tipo Versalles siempre los he visto muy Paco. Mejor Pacocó.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## loquesubebaja (11 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los langostos saqueando los paraguas gratis en Fitur



Yo estuve allí. Brutal. No pille umbrella.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (11 Jun 2022)

ir a andorra a pillar azucar, chocolateun par de cartones y un radiocasette y camuflarlo debajo del asiento y luego la humillacion del picoleto que con condescendencia te dejaba pasar despues del discursillo.Muchos eran los padres de los actuales caballero caballero


----------



## notorius.burbujo (11 Jun 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Pueblo PACO
> Contexto PACO
> Crímen PACO
> Móvil PACO
> ...



Son actores potenciales para Torbe.


----------



## El Pionero (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (11 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los salones de boda imitando a un palacio rococó tipo Versalles siempre los he muy Paco. Mejor Pacocó.



en cualquier momento bajan la tarta en grua desde el techo con el still loving you de los Scorpions y un juego se luces laser!
Dios! las bodas paco


----------



## El Pionero (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (11 Jun 2022)

GRACIAS A TODOS LOS FORERS PACO QUE DÍA A DÍA HACEN MAS JRANDE ESTE HILO


----------



## El Pionero (11 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Siempre decía que una vez le envío una cinta a Michael Jackson cuando aún estaba en los Jacksons Five. Con la canción de "Exorcismo" que suena igual que Thriller. Años antes de sacarla em solitario Michael Jackson. Salió en todos los medios, incluso llevo a juicio a Michel Jackson por plagiar su canción "Exorcismo" que suena igual que Thriller.

Aquí la versión original y Paco


----------



## asiqué (11 Jun 2022)

las panaderias y tiendas paco de toda la vida antes de la llegada de chinorris.


----------



## El Pionero (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (11 Jun 2022)

El tubo que se colgaba para llevar las monedas


----------



## PORRON (11 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> las panaderias y tiendas paco de toda la vida antes de la llegada de chinorris.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086226
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086227
> Ver archivo adjunto 1086228



Productos paco y de excelente calidad. Se sabían tu nombre y no te tuteaban. Igualito que ahora.


----------



## asiqué (11 Jun 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Productos paco y de excelente calidad. Se sabían tu nombre y no te tuteaban. Igualito que ahora.



Y preguntaban por la familia:
oye tu abuela esta bien? hace dias que no viene a comprar jamon en dulce.
si, Paqui. Se ha ido unos dias al pueblo.


eso nunca volvera


----------



## viogenes (12 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Y preguntaban por la familia:
> oye tu abuela esta bien? hace dias que no viene a comprar jamon en dulce.
> si, Paqui. Se ha ido unos dias al pueblo.
> 
> ...



¿eso? vaya forma de referirte a tu abuela.... creo que decir: "se va a quedar en el pueblo para siempre" es más respetuoso.


----------



## asiqué (12 Jun 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> ¿eso? vaya forma de referirte a tu abuela.... creo que decir: "se va a quedar en el pueblo para siempre" es más respetuoso.



Jajaja joder con el eso nunca volvera me refiero al trato y conversacion jajaj que rebuscado pero me hss hecho gracia


----------



## viogenes (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Albtd43 (12 Jun 2022)

No hay nada más Paco que estar registrado en Burbuja.

Jake. Mate. 

Ya pueden cerrar el hilo.


----------



## asiqué (12 Jun 2022)

Citesa Heraldo hecho en Malaga

arreglado por mi y modernizado.
Se lo regale a mis padres y hoy aun funciona con la linea patxi de euskaltel.
Tengo otro heraldo pero rojo, mio.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (13 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Jojojo Tordesillas!

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## forestal92 (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Jun 2022)

El antecesor del tinder y del badoo actual en el que se metían los manginas hijos de la gran puta de aquella época.


----------



## Euron G. (13 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Tranquilo mañana cuando vengas a almorzar me pagas



Esto en sí ya es una frase Paco total!


----------



## Euron G. (13 Jun 2022)

NO GAYER


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (14 Jun 2022)

Aquellos artículos de broma típicos de la EGB | Yo fui a EGB 

Los artículos de broma eran muy Paco.


----------



## Josant2022 (14 Jun 2022)

Pa Paco Paco esto


----------



## Alamillo Loco 1983 (14 Jun 2022)

Xanna dijo:


> rotondas con empaque en la meseta del hambre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La glorieta de la bandera esta en Lora del Rio el pueblo de mis padre


----------



## eltonelero (14 Jun 2022)

No se si alguien ya lo ha puesto pero el. tipico solar con mezcla de malas hierbas secar restos de obra y basura en medio de una calle de ciudad o pueblo, a las tres y media de la tarde en pleno verano


----------



## El Pionero (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## escalador (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (16 Jun 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> No se si alguien ya lo ha puesto pero el. tipico solar con mezcla de malas hierbas secar restos de obra y basura en medio de una calle de ciudad o pueblo, a las tres y media de la tarde en pleno verano



si lo puse yo. Pero no importa repetirse.
El tipico solar entre edificios donde nos despellejamos las rodillas y ya mas mayores tocamos las primeras tetas.


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## eltonelero (16 Jun 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1091816



Muy Paco pero nuestro estiloso sofisticado y wappo presidente actual soñaría solo con ser el tio que está de pie atendiendo al resto


----------



## asiqué (16 Jun 2022)

hilo reabierto


----------



## viogenes (16 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si lo puse yo. Pero no importa repetirse.
> El tipico solar entre edificios donde nos despellejamos las rodillas y ya mas mayores tocamos las primeras tetas.



Pues yo fui al revés: primero toqué teta (de hembra, por si hay dudas) y tiempo después, con la misma, me despellejé las rodillas. Ud. ya me entiende.

Había un pacochiste en la época:

Paco y concha, en el 131 supermirfiori rumbo a la playa. Los cuatro niños atrás.
-"Es terrible paco, ayer encontré un condón en el solar de enfrente"
-¿Papá, que ez un zolar? pregunta el pequeño.


----------



## asiqué (16 Jun 2022)

voy con todo
CONSOLA OVERKAL
Overkal, creada por Inter Electrónica, una compañia de Barcelona.






ojo al termino paco " campo electrónico"
y que si tenias una tele de 22" te jodias ya que no servia.


----------



## Espeluznao (16 Jun 2022)

Esto sí que era PACO con mayúsculas, y lo siguen vendiendo. Y el anuncio era la hostia, con esa voz chunga. Se podría aplicar a políticos el anuncio de Cucal:


----------



## Espeluznao (16 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ése era el imitador Paco de Hunter S Thompson: esas gafas...


----------



## Espeluznao (16 Jun 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084834
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El dueño del Brillante por lo visto se suicidó hace poco. Se ve que aquello iba ya fatal, en barrena... es normal porque pretendían sacarle a la gente 9 euros por un bocata de batalla, de calamares congelaos... y encima había tontos que lo pagaban y luego adjuntaban la cuenta en las reseñas del Googlemaps quejándose.

Toda la zona que rodea a Atocha - Reina Sofía es sólo para turistas, precios de sablazo y comida de batalla.


----------



## Barquero (16 Jun 2022)

*Insuperable...*


----------



## ingeniata (16 Jun 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Pueblo PACO
> Contexto PACO
> Crímen PACO
> Móvil PACO
> ...



Paquismo de nivel Dios


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Las etiquetas de ciertas bebidas se llevan la palma. Son cervezas oscuras alemanas pero seguro que en España hay algo del estilo



Son belgas y están todas de muerte.


----------



## El Pionero (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (16 Jun 2022)

Torrevieja Paco holidays premium:

Suegra, cuñado, tortilla, mucho olor a bronceador y plástico de bazar Chino. Por sólo un suplemento consiga balón Nivea y la sandía enterrada para lograr nivel superpaco advance.

Después de esto volver el lunes a la paco oficina de 9 a 9 a remar se convertira para usted en una liberación GUARANTEED.


----------



## asiqué (16 Jun 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1092374
> 
> 
> Torrevieja Paco holidays premium:
> ...



mis veranos era parecido pero en la ribera de un rio bajo los chopos, no hacia falta sombrilla.
La sandia y las bebidas metidas en el rio y para comer chuletillas de cordero en la parrilla y despues unas patatas metidas en la brasas con un chorrito aceite y limon.
Mi infancia paco noventera…


----------



## forestal92 (16 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> mis veranos era parecido pero en la ribera de un rio bajo los chopos, no hacia falta sombrilla.
> La sandia y las bebidas metidas en el rio y para comer chuletillas de cordero en la parrilla y despues unas patatas metidas en la brasas con un chorrito aceite y limon.
> Mi infancia paco noventera…



Yo por familia tuve la suerte de experimentar costa atlántica, mediterránea de calas cristalinas y ríos de la España profunda mesetaria.

Soy Cosmopacolita.


----------



## Manoliko (16 Jun 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El antecesor del tinder y del badoo actual en el que se metían los manginas hijos de la gran puta de aquella época.



De qué año es?


----------



## asiqué (16 Jun 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Yo por familia tuve la suerte de experimentar costa atlántica, mediterránea de calas cristalinas y ríos de la España profunda mesetaria.
> 
> Soy Cosmopacolita.



ustec mola!
mis vacaciones fueron siempre en el pueblo y ahora creo que volveran a serlo.


----------



## asiqué (16 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> De qué año es?



principios de los 90.
Habia in vidrio de un paco que salia en un programa de la epoca diciendo; mi hija ha gastado 250.000 pesetas en la party line y no puedo pagarrr

y aqui uno de 4.000.000 de pesetas en 1994








Los teléfonos "party line" a través del 07 originan facturas de hasta 4 millones


La UCE denuncia los efectos de la regulación del 903




elpais.com


----------



## BOFH (16 Jun 2022)

Foto de ayer. Tenía que subirla...


----------



## asiqué (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dahmer (17 Jun 2022)

piru dijo:


> Perdone usted pero ese No es un "completo" Paco, está "amariconao" por el habano y el güiski con hielo.
> El aténtico completo Paco es con copa coñá y farias:
> 
> 
> ...



Pero cuidao, que había Farias caja roja o marrón. No es lo mismo


----------



## Rovusthiano (17 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1092741
> Ver archivo adjunto 1092742



Yo eso lo veo más bien proceresco.


----------



## Desesperanzado (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Cuncas (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## latuncaducado (17 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el pasado y el futuro son paco
> Ver archivo adjunto 949924



La tenemos en casa y es la auténtica salud


----------



## spala (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (18 Jun 2022)

La xurreria de la chaquira y er pikéeeeee

Pal tuister


----------



## asiqué (18 Jun 2022)

Dahmer dijo:


> Pero cuidao, que había Farias caja roja o marrón. No es lo mismo



coño mi viejo tambien tenia la caja de puros sobre la tele, es decir que era para mantenerlos secos con el calor?


----------



## Dahmer (18 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> coño mi viejo tambien tenia la caja de puros sobre la tele, es decir que era para mantenerlos secos con el calor?



Si, para eso era , según el mío !


----------



## asiqué (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Jun 2022)

Manoliko dijo:


> De qué año es?



90 o así.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## pandiella (19 Jun 2022)

se mezcla lo paco con lo de "yo fui a la egb". se esta desvirtuando


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Jun 2022)

Eso será NeoPaco


----------



## asiqué (19 Jun 2022)

eso se lama Neo Paco.
Ya esta acuñado


----------



## forestal92 (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## V. R. N (20 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



¡¡¡Me hice pipí desgraciados!!!


----------



## V. R. N (20 Jun 2022)

Muñeca chochona, y otra y otra y otra muñeca chochona


----------



## asiqué (20 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Muñeca chochona, y otra y otra y otra muñeca chochona
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097134
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097135



dios santo, yo con eso en casa no duermo, que miedo


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (20 Jun 2022)

Defino Paco con una foto; defino el primer Paco de la historia,


----------



## forestal92 (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## V. R. N (20 Jun 2022)

No me vais a ganar....
¿Quién no recuerda cuando en las bodas ponían estos platos de "entremeses fríos" y "el postre"???eh eh eh?


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (20 Jun 2022)

Los huertos del Baix Llobregat


----------



## FROM HELL (20 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> No me vais a ganar....
> ¿Quién no recuerda cuando en las bodas ponían estos platos de "entremeses fríos" y "el postre"???eh eh eh?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097156
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097157



No recuerdo esa pobreza espiritual de fiambre radiactivo, pero ese postre me lo zampaba yo en un garito de estos de platos combinados, allá por el 99-2000.


----------



## V. R. N (20 Jun 2022)

Frontón


----------



## V. R. N (20 Jun 2022)

FROM HELL dijo:


> No recuerdo esa pobreza espiritual de fiambre radiactivo, pero ese postre me lo zampaba yo en un garito de estos de platos combinados, allá por el 99-2000.



Jajajajajajajajjaj pobreza espiritual


----------



## asiqué (20 Jun 2022)

el pijama ha salido varias veces, es paquismo puro, lo de entremeses frios se sigue haciendo pero son embutido queso y esparragos


----------



## Effetá (20 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Tu trabajo documentalista es asombroso. Página tras página, de dónde sacarás tanto y tanto.


V. R. N dijo:


> No me vais a ganar....
> ¿Quién no recuerda cuando en las bodas ponían estos platos de "entremeses fríos" y "el postre"???eh eh eh?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097156
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097157



Yo recuerdo los langostinos y los espárragos dos salsas. O sea, vinagreta y mahonesa. Aunque los espárragos eran cocidos por el restaurante, no de frasco. En aquella época no debían ni de conocerlos todavía en Perú. A los espárragos

Y no existían los sprays de nata. Eran de tarrina, de la pastelería tal o cual


----------



## V. R. N (20 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el pijama ha salido varias veces, es paquismo puro, lo de entremeses frios se sigue haciendo pero son embutido queso y esparragos



Botellita de calcio


----------



## asiqué (20 Jun 2022)

embutidos caseros regionales y paco van de la mano.
Cuando voy al pueblo en la provincia de burgos no hay nada que me guste mas que ver las morcillas en las cajas, nada de envasadas ni nada. Frescas hechas dias antes.


----------



## Effetá (20 Jun 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Los huertos del Baix Llobregat
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097159



Podrían ser la entrada a Valencia, justo antes de dejar a la derecha el Oceanográfico y toda la modernez. Asombra tanta dejadez, qué pensarán los turistas que entren a la ciudad


----------



## El Pionero (20 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Una familia tradicional y todos blancos.

Eso hoy en día es imposible.


----------



## Hamtel (20 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Tremendo. Está hasta la suegra


----------



## asiqué (20 Jun 2022)

las cuevas de cabrales son paco!
comprar al paisano los quesos rebajados en precio por que no entran dentro de la regulacion de DOP manda.



Preguntar al señor; que diferencia hay en comprar con etiqueta DOP o sin ella?
-que la etiqueta cuesta 6€ y no se come, nada mas-


----------



## El Pionero (20 Jun 2022)

Uno curra y los otros diez mirando


----------



## Orífero (20 Jun 2022)

Biba el mundo paco, goder.

Qué tiempos.


----------



## forestal92 (20 Jun 2022)

Los silos, esas catedrales del paquismo que dominan la entrada de los pueblos de la meseta.

Se hicieron para guardar el grano seco, único producto que esos secarrales y páramos son capaces de producir en años "favorables".

Concebidos respetando religiosamente el estilo paquense en su versión más austera y mesetaria.


----------



## asiqué (20 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Uno curra y los otros diez mirando



los obreros urbanos suelen ser paquismo puro.


veamos quien se da cuenta del problema en esta mitica foto


----------



## El Pionero (20 Jun 2022)

Yo Creo que es el sorteo más Paco que hay. Los bombos, los niños cantando y luego los Pacos y las Charos celebrando el premio por la tele.



















Sin olvidar los Frikis Pacos que van de público disfrazados al sorteo


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Visilleras (21 Jun 2022)

Creo que tendríamos que patentarlo como marca y sacar una tienda online.

Ceniceros triangulares LoPaco
Saltos de cama de felpa LoPaco
Palilleros de plástico LoPaco
Barajas de mus, fajas, bragueros, batas de caballero, bañadores paqueteros, canzoncilos largos, y una imitación cutre de Barón Dandy en diferentes aromas y presentaciones.

Agua de LoPaco: Brummel caducada en una botella de anís
LoPaco Macho: Olor a sobaco, Ducados y casino municipal
LoPaco Señora: olor a mercería, callos y azahar

Se pondría de moda en Estados Unidos y Beyonce llevaría mantillas de plastiquete, y un tapete sobre la peineta (tambien de Marca LoPaco, fabricada en genuina baquelita de Albacete)


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sota_de_espadas (21 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> los obreros urbanos suelen ser paquismo puro.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097195
> 
> veamos quien se da cuenta del problema en esta mitica foto



La flagoreta ya no puede salir, se han auto-atrapado con los bolardos.


----------



## El Pionero (21 Jun 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> La flagoreta ya no puede salir, se han auto-atrapado con los bolardos.



A lo mejor son de esos bolardos que con un llave se quitan y se ponen.


----------



## El Pionero (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (21 Jun 2022)

Adelante, Pasa Paco.


----------



## forestal92 (21 Jun 2022)

Quién dijo que no había"zonas verdes" previstas en el desarrollismo paquense.


----------



## XRL (21 Jun 2022)

Petete el del libro gordo dijo:


> Un póster con una "gachi" (palabra paca) con las tetas al viento en un taller mecánico. Cuanto más esté a la vista más puntos de pacosidad da, puede estar dentro de una taquilla.
> Ver archivo adjunto 947930
> 
> 
> ...



hostia me acuerdo de niño pasar cada tarde a la vuelta del cole por un taller donde fabricaban sillas-mesas y tenian un poster de estos típicos de tia buena en tetas xD

nunca se me olvidará eso


----------



## XRL (21 Jun 2022)

midelburgo dijo:


> Veo con estupor que a pesar de 20 paginas de pacadas os habeis dejado algunos de los mas importantes ritos de paso del paquismo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



esto es lo que veia cuando era niño en los 80 xd


----------



## Cirujano de hierro (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## XRL (21 Jun 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El máximo exponente de la arquitectura Paco levantina se encuentra en Benidorm y son los famosos apartamentos colmena Playmon Fiesta, concebidos en los años 70 como urbanización de lujo y convertidos hoy en día en un nido de okupas, maleantes y gentuza diversa. Yo iba mucho de vacaciones a esos apartamentos allá por los 80 hasta que pillé el apartamento en El Albir.
> 
> Ilustro con unas foticos.
> 
> ...



hostia


----------



## V. R. N (21 Jun 2022)

Hay que prestar también atención al mundo de la higiene y limpieza

Esa colonia "Chispas", que a mi madre no le daba la gana comprarme


Y para los nenes "trastos" la MERCROMINA


----------



## Andr3ws (21 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



¿A cuantas se habrán follado entre los dos ?


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> No me vais a ganar....
> ¿Quién no recuerda cuando en las bodas ponían estos platos de "entremeses fríos" y "el postre"???eh eh eh?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097156
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097157




El postre se llamaba "Pijama". El sumun del sibaritismo paquense


----------



## V. R. N (21 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El postre se llamaba "Pijama". El sumun del sibaritismo paquense



El pijama yo lo recuerdo menos copioso. Con eso tenías calorías para 5 dias


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Andr3ws (21 Jun 2022)

Yo tenía una de estas, que me la robaron de la puerta de un bar mientras jugaba al Kick Off. Malditos finales de los 80s.
¿Gitano o Yonki? Quien sabe...


----------



## Andr3ws (21 Jun 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> El postre se llamaba "Pijama". El sumun del sibaritismo paquense



Tu imaginate, Entremeses frios de 1º, chuletillas de cordero de 2º, con las manos pringadas de grasa, te aprietas el pijama de postre. 
Vaso de tubo de licor de hierbas y un puro y a dormir la siesta más PACO de la historia.


----------



## FROM HELL (21 Jun 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> El pijama yo lo recuerdo menos copioso. Con eso tenías calorías para 5 dias



Hacían reinterpretaciones de los clásicos. 

El paquismo se actualiza dinámicamente y no se queda anclado en el arquetipo. El paquismo es vida.


----------



## Effetá (21 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Uno curra y los otros diez mirando



Yo los veo muy reflexivos. Algo pasa ahí que debe solucionarse, y debe de haber diferencia de opiniones. Están esperando a que algo ocurra tras unas cuantas paladas, 


forestal92 dijo:


> Los silos, esas catedrales del paquismo que dominan la entrada de los pueblos de la meseta.
> 
> Se hicieron para guardar el grano seco, único producto que esos secarrales y páramos son capaces de producir en años "favorables".
> 
> ...



Eso es Cantalejo, ¿no? Tierra de Pinares. 

Pues yo estoy en que recuerdo silos construidos de ladrillo, así con la argamasa blanca que destaca bastante, con hileras paralelas y luego dibujando así como arcadas. Pero no los encuentro. Y no creo que los haya soñado. Estoy segura de haberlos visto. No sé si en Coca, en Turégano, en algún lugar


----------



## Effetá (21 Jun 2022)

Aquí hay uno, pero no es el recordado, así que habrá más

En León
vaya, me dice que es muy grande. Estos no los tienen en Kansas


----------



## Effetá (21 Jun 2022)

Pues al buscar imágenes leo noticias que ya tienen años donde dicen que si el silo de aquí o de allí está abandonado, que si lo venden, que si es una pena

Entonces, ¿dónde guardan en grano? ¿Es que no se usan?


----------



## asiqué (21 Jun 2022)

no olviden la copa melba


----------



## El Pionero (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (21 Jun 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (21 Jun 2022)

El "sol y sombra"













El carajillo







O el café irlandés pa los pacos más modernillos


----------



## viogenes (21 Jun 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no olviden la copa melba
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097958
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097959




Muchas gracias, forero. tenían unos momentos de bajón (estoy metiendo facturas en contabilidad) y me he topado con esta maravilla. Me ha traído Ud recuerdos de veranos felices de mi infancia: sentado en una terraza al lado del mar, la tripa llena de calamares, pulpo o lo que se haya terciado, temperatura perfecta, ni frío ni calor, tías buenas paseando ligeras de ropa... acabo de pedir "el especial de la casa" a medias con mi hermano. Mientras nos lo preparan, vamos a echar una partida a la máquina. De pronto, el bullicio de la terraza comienza a decaer hasta transformarse en silencio. Al punto empiezan las exclamaciones de asombro. Te giras extrañado, y ves como tres camareros llevan hacia tu mesa una plataforma en la que hay kilos de helado, nata, fruta en almíbar, litros de caramelo de diversos sabores, puñados de frutos secos... todo ello con todo tipo de bengalas, sombrillitas, y demás adornos. Te desentiendes de la partida y corres a ocupar tu puesto en la mesa, recogiendo la ovación del público presente, y la envidia de los otros niños. Al sentarte, el camarero te coge del brazo y te dice: "niño, recuerda que varias personas llevan horas trabajando duro para que te zampes esta copa". Vaya por ellos.


----------



## viogenes (21 Jun 2022)

La chochona y el perrito piloto: dos humildes muñecos de trapo, responsables de la sordera de media España: Que alegría, que alboroto, otro perrito piloto! Dame mi chochona! quiero mi chochona! atormentando durante horas por encima del umbral del dolor... Pero como todo el mundo iba con la boca abierta por la sonrisilla de felicidad de la fiesta, se compensaban presiones y el tímpano no sufría tanto. Como los artilleros que llevaban siempre algo el la boca.


----------



## forestal92 (22 Jun 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Pues al buscar imágenes leo noticias que ya tienen años donde dicen que si el silo de aquí o de allí está abandonado, que si lo venden, que si es una pena
> 
> Entonces, ¿dónde guardan en grano? ¿Es que no se usan?



Silos postpaquenses


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (22 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Le faltan la pilas correspondientes, las tximist.


----------



## El Pionero (22 Jun 2022)

Estos calores van acabar conmigo


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 Jun 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Adelante, Pasa Paco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1097615



Ostia esa puerta de mierda es mítica.


----------



## El Pionero (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## viogenes (22 Jun 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Le faltan la pilas correspondientes, las tximist.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099022



Si señor. Hay una cosa que, cuando la pruebas por primera vez, piensas: "¡osti tú, si sabe a pila de petaca!" Ahora que van desapareciendo, no sé que referencia gustativa emplearán los chavales.


----------



## AzulyBlanco (22 Jun 2022)

Seguro que a lo largo del hilo ya está puesto.

Pero no está de más recordar estos hules paco, que provocaban esa mezcla stendhaliana de admiración y estupor en mi niñez, cuando iba de visita a alguna casa


----------



## Torimbia (22 Jun 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Yo tenía una de estas, que me la robaron de la puerta de un bar mientras jugaba al Kick Off. Malditos finales de los 80s.
> ¿Gitano o Yonki? Quien sabe...




A mi me trajeron los reyes una Torrot muy parecida. Menudo hierro, mecagoenlamar, aquello no tiraba ni cuesta abajo.


----------



## SPQR (22 Jun 2022)

Secta Paco.


----------



## SPQR (23 Jun 2022)

Coleccion de minerales que venian con el colacao.

Llevaba una ampollita con una gota generosa de mercurio. Mi hermano y yo nos lo echábamos en la mano y nos lo íbamos pasando embobados con la "plata líquida". Seguramente llevaré hoy dia parte de ese mercurio en el cuerpo. Suerte que no nos dio por echarlo al Cola Cao...


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Jun 2022)

Cadena Crown de maleta, todavía tengo una igual por el pueblo funcionando perfectamente.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Jun 2022)

Ahora un poco de paquismo ferroviario que todavía no hay nada en el hilo, pero joder como molaba viajar en esos trenes y no en los supositorios rodantes actuales.

Unidades 440 






Billetes de tren Renfe.




Anuncio días azules.


----------



## El Pionero (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (24 Jun 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Le faltan la pilas correspondientes, las tximist.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1099022



Tximist de fabricacion patxi.
Buenos tiempos


----------



## asiqué (24 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Estos calores van acabar conmigo



pero pongase ustec a remojo señor;


----------



## NoRTH (24 Jun 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947771



Ya no se venden?

mi abuela gastaba de esas 

el vaso con agua y aceite !!

joder que recuerdos!!


----------



## asiqué (24 Jun 2022)

NoRTH dijo:


> Ya no se venden?
> 
> mi abuela gastaba de esas
> 
> ...



online si;

Valmoni Sport 42 Lamparillas Mariposas Velas de Aceite y Agua 3 Cajas Colores Vela Lámpara Velitas Elimina Olores Santos Mecha y Corcho https://amzn.eu/d/dyz1xcA


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Jun 2022)

Poner papel aluminio para no ensuciar la Pacococina.


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Dan Daly (26 Jun 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Poner papel aluminio para no ensuciar la Pacococina.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100791



Más bien para intentar tener más calor con el mismo gas.


----------



## InKilinaTor (26 Jun 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Poner papel aluminio para no ensuciar la Pacococina.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100791



Jopvta (con cariño) que yo lo pongo XD


----------



## forestal92 (26 Jun 2022)

Paco, Apaga la luz.


----------



## Patronio (26 Jun 2022)

Paco... Martínez Soria


----------



## forestal92 (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Covid Bryant (26 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



la coña que luego tienen la casa llena de moscas


----------



## forestal92 (26 Jun 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> la coña que luego tienen la casa llena de moscas



Esa cortina Paco es precisamente para que no puedan salir.


----------



## Geriatric (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## asiqué (27 Jun 2022)

un 2x1
el futbolin 
EL CENICERO del futbolin


----------



## OBDC (28 Jun 2022)

Se que esto va de imágenes, pero la definición de la RAE de "objeto paco" para ayudamemoria será útil a muchos.
Objeto paco: aquel que en sus juntas arropa la mezcla del polvo y restos biológicos formando una pátina que va desde el marrón al negro en función de los años de acumulación y por alguna razón desconocida es inamovible del sitio donde se ha puesto originalmente y es objeto de culto del habitante peninsular.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (29 Jun 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los salones de boda imitando a un palacio rococó tipo Versalles siempre los he muy Paco. Mejor Pacocó.



Correcto, es un perfecto ejemplo de pacocó de finales del siglo XX


----------



## El Pionero (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## V. R. N (30 Jun 2022)

No decís nada de cuando los españoles hacían turismo....caramelos de distinto calibre de la Pilarica



El paño del gallo de Portugal, mi abuela tenía uno... y me suena haberlo visto en alguna casa más.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (30 Jun 2022)

Sigamos con este museo de lo Paco... ésta imagen la podemos poner dentro de la subsección del HORROR PACO:


----------



## Axouxere (30 Jun 2022)

Hilo de forocoches sobre costumbres paco en verano:


https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=9147598


----------



## El Pionero (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## cepeda33 (30 Jun 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1103065



en la primera empresa donde trabaje teniamos esos telefonos, cutres a mas no poder y echos mierda.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pero pongase ustec a remojo señor;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1100632



La versión española de Donald Trump. ¡Que grande era el tito Jesús Gil!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Paco, Apaga la luz.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1103049



El auténtico interruptor Paco era el de pera colgado de un cable al lado de la cama para apagar la luz sin levantar el culo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (5 Jul 2022)

Muy Paco también los lateros y los trileros en las zonas costeras, antes eran etnianos casi todos pero ahora los moros les están comiendo la tostada.

*

*


----------



## asiqué (6 Jul 2022)

no con tintorro, pero a mi me encanta el porron con clarete fresquito.
Sobre todo tras asar en el merendero 5 kilos de chuletillas para merendar con los primos y amigos del pueblo.
PLANAZO que este verano repetire sin duda


----------



## forestal92 (7 Jul 2022)

Reliquia Paco. Foto hecha hoy en Francia.


----------



## Topacio (7 Jul 2022)

Comida Paco para perros


----------



## Siempre Negativo (7 Jul 2022)

inodoro turco


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Jul 2022)

El practicante, máximo exponente del paquismo sanitario, sobre todo si tenía bigote y cara de hijo pvta.


----------



## arc1776 (8 Jul 2022)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Seguro que a lo largo del hilo ya está puesto.
> 
> Pero no está de más recordar estos hules paco, que provocaban esa mezcla stendhaliana de admiración y estupor en mi niñez, cuando iba de visita a alguna casa



Mi tablero de Risk de la guerra civil.


----------



## Autómata (8 Jul 2022)

"Malos chicos corriendo salvajemente"


----------



## El Pionero (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## pep007 (8 Jul 2022)

Jo, este hilo me ha hecho daño.

Mi pesame a los orcorusos, por seguir asi.

Me acuerdo un año antrs de la pandemia ir a una exposicion en el moma de NY de la antigua Yugoslavia, exponian arquitectura y utensilios de la epoca pacoyugoslava, alucine en colores...!!!


----------



## asiqué (8 Jul 2022)

pep007 dijo:


> Jo, este hilo me ha hecho daño.
> 
> Mi pesame a los orcorusos, por seguir asi.
> 
> Me acuerdo un año antrs de la pandemia ir a una exposicion en el moma de NY de la antigua Yugoslavia, exponian arquitectura y utensilios de la epoca pacoyugoslava, alucine en colores...!!!



te hecho daño por darte cuenta que cualquier tiempo paco fue mejor?
hace unos dias estuve en el gugemheim (o como se escriba) viendo la exposicion de coches, el mejor para mi el 2cv safari.
Tambien me gusto un tatra sovietico checoslovaco muy muy bonito, no me deja subir la foto calopez


----------



## Turbamulta (8 Jul 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El practicante, máximo exponente del paquismo sanitario, sobre todo si tenía bigote y cara de hijo pvta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115960
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115962



Pacomomento de pedir pasar a la cocina para esterilizar el material


----------



## El Pionero (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## asiqué (8 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



ole por los azulejos paco y por la carpinteria en pino.


----------



## asiqué (8 Jul 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El practicante, máximo exponente del paquismo sanitario, sobre todo si tenía bigote y cara de hijo pvta.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115959
> Ver archivo adjunto 1115960
> ...



en ese lugar tambien tenian las tenazas sacamuelas.


----------



## asiqué (8 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



y para la señora;


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Los auténticos abanderado paco venían en lata.


----------



## InKilinaTor (8 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> te hecho daño por darte cuenta que cualquier tiempo paco fue mejor?
> hace unos dias estuve en el gugemheim (o como se escriba) viendo la exposicion de coches, el mejor para mi el 2cv safari.
> Tambien me gusto un tatra sovietico checoslovaco muy muy bonito, no me deja subir la foto calopez



Si la tienes en el.movil, haz una captura de pantalla y la recortas.


----------



## Tanque (8 Jul 2022)

Dictador Paco.


----------



## asiqué (8 Jul 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Si la tienes en el.movil, haz una captura de pantalla y la recortas.


----------



## OBDC (9 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Abanderado modelo "bandera de Japón"






Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## forestal92 (9 Jul 2022)

En la clase de todo colegio Paco.


----------



## Mandingo100 (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> En la clase de todo colegio Paco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1116672


----------



## El Pionero (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Jul 2022)

Los bares Frankfurt que hay en Barcelona


----------



## El Pionero (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## asiqué (9 Jul 2022)

cosas buenas de mi trabajo;
por unos minutos te hace viajar en el tipo hasta epocas puramente paco del siglo XX.
En unos meses tras la obra el piso quedara totalmente despaquizado.


----------



## Karamba (9 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> cosas buenas de mi trabajo;
> por unos minutos te hace viajar en el tipo hasta epocas puramente paco del siglo XX.
> En unos meses tras la obra el piso quedara totalmente despaquizado.




Una puerta de escay (o como cojones se escriba). La aguja del pacómetro se me está volviendo loca.
Se me presentaría la duda de dejarla bien limpia y mantenerla. Es tan entrañable... aunque veo que se la cargaron para colocar el cerrojo.
También mola el mecanismo con fusible. Eso debe de tener mínimo 35 años. Conozco una casa que los tiene y ningún problema, aunque yo sí cambiaría el cableado eléctrico porque en ese pacopiso seguro que hay cobre rígido del año catapún.

P.D. 1: El que haya pintado el rodapié siendo tan miserable de no poner cinta de carrocero para proteger el suelo debería ser ajusticiado en plaza pública.  Esa casa es una combinación perfecta de paquismo y chapucismo.

P.D. 2: Juraría que si me subo a una silla y toco el calentador, me quedo pegado de los vapores de aceite "caramelizados".


----------



## asiqué (9 Jul 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Una puerta de escay (o como cojones se escriba). La aguja del pacómetro se me está volviendo loca.
> Se me presentaría la duda de dejarla bien limpia y mantenerla. Es tan entrañable... aunque veo que se la cargaron para colocar el cerrojo.
> También mola el mecanismo con fusible. Eso debe de tener mínimo 35 años. Conozco una casa que los tiene y ningún problema, aunque yo sí cambiaría el cableado eléctrico porque en ese pacopiso seguro que hay cobre rígido del año catapún.
> 
> P.D.: El que haya pintado el rodapié siendo tan miserable de no poner cinta de carrocero para proteger el suelo debería ser ajusticiado en plaza pública.  Esa casa es una combinación perfecta de paquismo y chapucismo.



esa puerta va nueva, ya he medido el hueco para la nueva.
La pintura trapeada es muy paco y pintar de lima limon incluso la cocina ni te cuento…


----------



## Karamba (9 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> esa puerta va nueva, ya he medido el hueco para la nueva.


----------



## forestal92 (9 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> esa puerta va nueva, ya he medido el hueco para la nueva.
> La pintura trapeada es muy paco y pintar de lima limon incluso la cocina ni te cuento…



Arquitecto?


----------



## asiqué (9 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Arquitecto?



yo? no


----------



## Karamba (9 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> cosas buenas de mi trabajo;
> por unos minutos te hace viajar en el tipo hasta epocas puramente paco del siglo XX.
> En unos meses tras la obra el piso quedara totalmente despaquizado.



¡Ay, la virgen....!
Una toma de corriente a menos de un palmo del grifo.... 
Me está dando cáncer de _hogos_ y me estoy electrocutando a distancia.
Por curiosidaC... ¿el cuadro eléctrico tiene el diferencial de protección para personas de 30mA (0,03A)? .... o ni eso.

Esa casa debe ser una caja de "sorpresas".


----------



## asiqué (11 Jul 2022)

Mi trabajo esta lleno de paquismo por doquier.
Baño paco y cocina paco


----------



## tucco (11 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Pacomomento de pedir pasar a la cocina para esterilizar el material



Han pasado más de cuarenta años, y en mi memoria anida aún el recuerdo terrorífico del olor a alcohol quemado para esterilizar la aguja...


----------



## El Pionero (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## tucco (11 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Mi trabajo esta lleno de paquismo por doquier.
> Baño paco y cocina paco
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119637
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119638
> Ver archivo adjunto 1119639



Joder, joder, joder. Podrían nombrarle a ustec desde la UNESCO revisor del Patrimonio Paco, e ir por ahí declarando como protegidos todos esos elementos dignos de preservación. 
A mí me apasiona el Patrimonio Industrial, que es una rama relativamente joven, pues la sensibilidad social hacia el mismo apenas data de los años 70. Antes, se destrozaba todo lo que caía en desuso. Hasta que prestigiosos historiadores abogaron por preservar "la memoria del espacio de trabajo".
Ha llegado la hora de preservar "la memoria del espacio cotidiano", de la que el Paquismo es un hito especialmente fecundo.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## Torimbia (11 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>




Estooooo. Si pasas a mi cuarto de baño vas a encontrar una brocha y una máquina de afeitar sorprendentemente similares a esas.

Paco for eveeeeeeeer.


----------



## escalador (11 Jul 2022)

Estoy tomando nota para que mi casa sea un refugio con empaque anti NOM. 

A veces nos dejamos arrastrar por los tiempos que corren y olvidamos todo lo bueno que teníamos y que perdimos por el sumidero del olvido. Gracias a este hilo podemos revertir essa inercia autodestructiva. Gracias.


----------



## asiqué (11 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Gracias a todos los que estáis participando en este hilo. Estoy tomando nota para que mi casa sea un refugio con empaque anti NOM.


----------



## Felson (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## burbucoches (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Afeitado clásico MANDA. Yo me afeito con estas máquinas y anda que no me he ahorrado pasta, además el afeitado es de mucha mejor calidad que con las mach 3 y similares propias de mariconas progres cagasemen.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Salvesequienpueda (12 Jul 2022)

En un piso de alquiler hace muchos años lo teníamos. El truco es escuchar los golpes que dan desde abajo en la puerta de entrada al edificio. Tres golpes y luego uno, tercero primera, sales, estiras de la cuerda y ahí tienes el portero automático.
Saludos


----------



## asiqué (12 Jul 2022)

Yo con cuerda he visto una campanilla o campana ya grandecita cuando la puerta queda lejos de las estancias.


----------



## InmortanJoe (13 Jul 2022)

Tenia que compartir esta obra cumbre del Pakismo en la que aparecen varios lugares comunes aquí homenajeados


----------



## El Pionero (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## asiqué (15 Jul 2022)

Hoy este paco que os escribe esta fresquito en casa.


----------



## asiqué (15 Jul 2022)

refresco paco casero sano (manzanilla + limon)
en botella super paco de la casera de 1974


----------



## elpesetilla (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## asiqué (15 Jul 2022)

elpesetilla dijo:


>



un mecanico PRO paco tiene una garrafa de lo que sea cortada para recoger los liquidos, luego a la alcantarilla y a cobrar en B cambio de aceite barato


----------



## escalador (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Woden (16 Jul 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Estooooo. Si pasas a mi cuarto de baño vas a encontrar una brocha y una máquina de afeitar sorprendentemente similares a esas.
> 
> Paco for eveeeeeeeer.



Yo más que Paco lo veo prócer. Y con navaja de afeitar ni te cuento.


----------



## Torimbia (16 Jul 2022)

Woden dijo:


> Yo más que Paco lo veo prócer. Y con navaja de afeitar ni te cuento.



Uf, lo de afeitarse a navaja ya es para profesionales. Lo intenté pero lo cierto es que no perdona un error. Deslizas mínimamente de lado el filo y ya te has hecho un buen corte. La maquinilla tiene mucho más margen.


----------



## forestal92 (16 Jul 2022)

15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…

¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.

Os presento a comercio Paloma:




Terry y veterano protagonistas en la leja accesible de abajo, nos da una idea de las preferencias de su clientela. La Paco despensa visible su mejor carta. Papel de rollo de cocina y doble paquete de palillos mandan.








Una buena despensa de productos básicos a prueba de cualquier rotura en la cadena de suministro. Perdiz de caza de reclamo preside la estancia.




La otra leja baja accesible, nos da una pista de que otros exquisitos brebajes son los más apreciados.




La estancia está bendecida, de la mano de casa morales




Las discusiones cliente dueño, claves en la fidelización de clientes.







Nos vamos a ir, pero este señor Paco con gorra de España entra en el local y la cosa se anima aún más.




El sistema de refrigeración e iluminación Paco premiun garantiza los máximos estándares de confort a su exclusiva clientela. A veces falla un poco, pero es un truco comercial, incita a otra cerveza con máxima avidez, tal y cómo se puede apreciar.




Poco a poco aparecen nuevos autóctonos a saciar su sed.




Incluso se vislumbra una dama a través de las cortinas guardamoscas.




Es hora de irnos, pero tras la moza aparece otro Paco personaje, sube el ambiente y nos animamos a una ronda más...




Tras varias cervezas más empiezan las bromas. Se nos escapan algunos micromachismos, menos mal que no nos escuchan Irene montero y sus asesoras...




Finalmente nos tenemos que ir...

- Que te debo? Son dos tercios y cuatro quintos.

+ 7 eurohh

VIVA LO PACO


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



tercer mundo puro y duro

luego decimos que si Rusia y tal ...


----------



## asiqué (16 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



ese lugar, su dueño y su clientela tienen mi respeto.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los langostos saqueando los paraguas gratis en Fitur



Purria, gentuza, muertos de hambre, lumpen, pura mierda humana.


----------



## Tan Chin Gao (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## notorius.burbujo (16 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Hoy este paco que os escribe esta fresquito en casa.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124042
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124043



hasta la cpu es paco.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (16 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



brutal documento grafico.


----------



## El Pionero (16 Jul 2022)

El típico descampado con escombros de obras


----------



## El Pionero (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Christina Mirabilis (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## asiqué (16 Jul 2022)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1125062



la mano con el dinero siempre apuntando hacia dentro de la casa.


----------



## eltonelero (16 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> refresco paco casero sano (manzanilla + limon)
> en botella super paco de la casera de 1974
> Ver archivo adjunto 1124190



ahora si sacan una botella asi de casera con sabor lo peta por ser retro-vintage lo petaria entre modernetes y hipsters. Además tiene un diseño bonito. Ya no es algo Paco


----------



## eltonelero (16 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> El típico descampado con escombros de obras



el auténtico descampado paco es. as sutil, menos escombros y mas follaje mesetario-desertico


----------



## Karamba (16 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


>



¡Pero sella esa junta, alma de cántaro!
Vislumbro algo de paquismo entre tanto moho negro.




forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> [...] Las discusiones cliente dueño, claves en la fidelización de clientes.



_Arrascarse_ los cojones con naturalidad y familiaridad en estos días de calor MANDA.
Intercalar la expresión _«me puedes comer los güevos tó sudaos»_ cada 2x3 MANDA.
Cerveza yonkarra en lata, recalentada de tanto rajar, MANDA
Pasarse la Ley Anti-Tabaco por la zona escrotal toa sudada MANDA


----------



## asiqué (16 Jul 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> ahora si sacan una botella asi de casera con sabor lo peta por ser retro-vintage lo petaria entre modernetes y hipsters. Además tiene un diseño bonito. Ya no es algo Paco



nos asociamos?
Nos inspiramos en el diseño, pero con botellas de 50cl.
Los Pacos,
Home made drinks


----------



## asiqué (16 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



ese local solo puede ser mas paco si pusieran una barra de acero inox y serrin en el suelo (tipico en Bilbao para los dias lluviosos)


----------



## Marvelita (16 Jul 2022)

ffxxmz dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 948064



Brutal, esto no es Paco, esto huele a pueblo. Lo paco yo lo asocio mas a caspa de ciudad.
Por cierto, entre nona y visperas... 3 horazas de siesta JAJAJA... vacaciones en el pueblo total. Que recuerdos cuando con un calor como este estaba ahi dale que te pego al balon y salia una vieja a decir que ñeeeeeeeeeee que eh la hora de la siestaaaa que se lo digo a tu madreeeeh


Maitines: antes del amanecer.
Laudes: al amanecer
Prima: primera hora después del amanecer, sobre las 6:00 horas de la mañana.
Tercia: tercera hora después de amanecer, sobre las 9:00 horas.
Sexta (de donde deriva la palabra siesta): mediodía, a las 12:00 horas después del Ángelus en tiempo ordinario o el Regina Coeli en Pascua.nota 1
Nona: sobre las 15:00, Hora de la Misericordia.
Vísperas: tras la puesta del sol, habitualmente sobre las 18:00 después del Ángelus en tiempo ordinario o el Regina Coeli en pascua.
Completas: antes del descanso nocturno, las 21:00.


----------



## palmerita (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## palmerita (16 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y para la señora;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1116378



hasta los hombros, como debe ser.


----------



## tucco (16 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



Excepcional reportaje, nos hace sentirnos allí mismo. El sitio no parece real, de tanto paquismo como acumula. Diríase que es el rodaje de una película. 
Solo desentona la televisión de pantalla plana.
Entre las bebidas echo de menos esta maravilla, que no puede faltar en un Bar Paco.


----------



## asiqué (16 Jul 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Excepcional reportaje, nos hace sentirnos allí mismo. El sitio no parece real, de tanto paquismo como acumula. Diríase que es el rodaje de una película.
> Solo desentona la televisión de pantalla plana.
> Entre las bebidas echo de menos esta maravilla, que no puede faltar en un Bar Paco.



Pero la tele plana esta paquizada con un alargador enchufado desde la otra esquina del bar dejando el cable al aire y a la vista.
tambien es paco pintar los cables al pintar la pared.
edito; Esa tele solo sirve para ver el canal 24h. Si esta sintonizado y puesto en mute eso es un repoquer de paco.


----------



## forestal92 (16 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pero la tele plana esta paquizada con un alargador enchufado desde la otra esquina del bar dejando el cable al aire y a la vista.
> tambien es paco pintar los cables al pintar la pared.
> edito; Esa tele solo sirve para ver el canal 24h. Si esta sintonizado y puesto en mute eso es un repoquer de paco.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1125209



Obviamente no pude evitar preguntar al dueño por lo de 24h. Su respuesta estuvo a la altura del paquismo circundante:

estoh me lan dao en la asesoría pa noh pagar tos los meses. 38 pavos a la saca que se ahorra.


----------



## forestal92 (16 Jul 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Excepcional reportaje, nos hace sentirnos allí mismo. El sitio no parece real, de tanto paquismo como acumula. Diríase que es el rodaje de una película.
> Solo desentona la televisión de pantalla plana.



Se le perdona lo de la televisión, que sabiamente ha paquizado al máximo para respetar el Paco-shui:


----------



## asiqué (16 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Obviamente no pude evitar preguntar al dueño por lo de 24h. Su respuesta estuvo a la altura del paquismo circundante:
> 
> estoh me lan dao en la asesoría pa noh pagar tos los meses. 38 pavos a la saca que se ahorra.



Ya lo sabia! Hace tiempo pregunte que por que en los bares paco de desayunos solo se ve el 24h
y es por no pagar los derechos de la sgae.
lo de por que siempre estan en mute es porque daria igual el volumen ya wue con el ruido no se entiende y en el 24h hay siempre carteles puestos con los titulares


----------



## Effetá (16 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...




Pero bueno, ¿pero de dónde sacas tanto material? Parece una fotonovela, por favor


----------



## palmerita (16 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ha sido ustec superada en temas que tienen que ver con el gran paco Fary
> la serie MENUDO ES MI PADRE es la cima.
> Ver archivo adjunto 969847
> 
> ...



.. que espero que a estas fechas estén ya cambiadas por unos estores blancos. que no me olvido de ellas, que parecen dos murciélagos disecados colgando.


----------



## asiqué (16 Jul 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> .. que espero que a estas fechas estén ya cambiadas por unos estores blancos. que no me olvido de ellas, que parecen dos murciélagos disecados colgando.



Esta ustec loca? Esas cortinas me tienen que sobrevivir.
Parece ustec del PSOE con eso de hacer gastar el dinero a los demas


----------



## palmerita (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## asiqué (16 Jul 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1125276



mi estilo es mas esto;


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Esa tele indiscreta me ha recordado a este genial artículo de merchandising Paco mierdoso de la serie V.









El merchandising más cochambroso de la serie “V” - Retro Memories


Si hay una serie de televisión que marcó a todos aquellos que pasamos nuestra infancia o adolescencia durante los años 80 es sin duda alguna “V”. La serie creada por Kenneth Johnson no solo dejó huella a toda una generación por su calidad y por legarnos para la posteridad escenas […]



retromemories.net


----------



## forestal92 (16 Jul 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Pero bueno, ¿pero de dónde sacas tanto material? Parece una fotonovela, por favor



Reconozco que mi estancia en bar Paloma estuvo apunto de provocarme un ataque de PacoStendhal, sino llega a ser por la estrella levante bien fresca.









Síndrome de Stendhal - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## forestal92 (16 Jul 2022)

Os traigo un bonus track del exterior de Bar Paloma. Decíais que no podía ser más Paco?

El puto Google tuvo el atino de pasar en campaña electoral y a la vez pillar al dueño haciendo su Paco-instalación eléctrica.




O será la Paco fontanería? Como se puede ser tan Paquísimo?





Atención a la Paco arquitectura aledaña. El bar son los toldos verdes.








[URLunfurl="true"]https://www.google.com/local/place/fid/0xd64bd3dbe65930d:0xd9a304a835aa9727/photosphere?iu=https://streetviewpixels-pa.googleapis.com/v1/thumbnail?panoid=tPN7Tf5TS9itL7KGUx0e7w&cb_client=lu.gallery.gps&w=160&h=106&yaw=10.818015&pitch=0&thumbfov=100&ik=CAISFnRQTjdUZjVUUzlpdEw3S0dVeDBlN3c=[/URL]


----------



## Kwas (16 Jul 2022)

Me ha encantado el hilo, me he mirado las 184 páginas del tirón!!! 
No creo haber visto esto


----------



## unaburbu (16 Jul 2022)

De hace una semana yendo por la A-1. No os podéis quejar.


----------



## Kwas (16 Jul 2022)

Recuerdo que las tenían en la casa de mi familia del pueblo, a mí me fascinaban estas bolas de nieve. Y con motivos católicos, nada de papá Noel, renos o abetos con regalos!!


----------



## Ciudadano KO (17 Jul 2022)

Mecheros paco


----------



## Torimbia (17 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Mecheros paco



Durante unos años, ya sin fumar hace mucho, llevaba un chisqueiro en el bolsillo. Sólo por vacilar un poco al que me pidiese fuego.
Por cierto, no hay mechero comparable un día con viento.


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (17 Jul 2022)

melon con jamón serrano. Cualquier convite setentero y ochentero deboda bautizo y comunion que fuera modernete tenia este plato disruptivo


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (17 Jul 2022)

y de postre , un pijama con su melocoton y piña en almíbar


----------



## Al-paquia (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## charlie3 (17 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Mecheros paco



El primero se llamaba mechero de media ostia, no se porque


----------



## El Pionero (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (17 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Mecheros paco



Yo tuve un par de estos, merchandising PACO







Una pacada para fumadores hasta los 80 eran las boquillas "antinicotina" que me imagino que eran un bluf simplemente ponían una especie de filtro de algodón con recambios que se manchaba con el humo al aspirar


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (17 Jul 2022)

siempre pensé que alguna gota de sebo del jamon te podía caer encima de la cabeza.
Y cuando antes se podía fumar en el restaurante, los jamones se ahumaban a la nicotina


----------



## lo gaiter del besòs (17 Jul 2022)

siempre había panolis que picaban. Les estaba bien empleado, los ganchos eran tan burdos que aún les engañaban poco
Ya viendo el personal que manejaba el cotarro en la Rambla….


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Jul 2022)

Contadores de pasos del teléfono, hasta finales de los 90 el teléfono facturaba por "pasos" con una duración diferente según el tipo de llamada, se podía contratar un contador doméstico con Telefónica para saber los pasos que llevabamos consumidos.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## tracrium (19 Jul 2022)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> Mecheros paco



Los mejores para tirar petardos en días con viento.


----------



## asiqué (21 Jul 2022)

las cestas de carga artesanales para que los paco lleven sus enseres en el vespino con comodidad


----------



## El Pionero (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## V. R. N (23 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



Vosotros sois los de las camisetas azules...no?
Cómo sois tan crueles


----------



## forestal92 (23 Jul 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Vosotros sois los de las camisetas azules...no?
> Cómo sois tan crueles



No puedo sino sentir respeto y admiración por Bar Paloma. Último reducto Paco resistiendo la ofensiva hipster.


----------



## palmerita (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## V. R. N (23 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> No puedo sino sentir respeto y admiración por Bar Paloma. Último reducto Paco resistiendo la ofensiva hipster.



Es como si nunca hubiese pasado el tiempo por ahí. Esta es la ESPAÑA QUE QUEREMOS, muy Paco si, pero autóctona y costumbrista. 
Ahí percibo partidas de dominó y mús. Ver la "Vuelta a España", en tardes de calor con un carajillo. Conversaciones de cuñado, precios "populares". España resiste


----------



## Smoker (23 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



La bicicleta ha bajado de precio, bueno justo ahora no se, pero la mía actual me costó 89€


----------



## MTD92 (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (24 Jul 2022)

Manganeses de la polvorosa. 1992, última fiesta Paquense mesetaria.


----------



## asiqué (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## asiqué (25 Jul 2022)

Esta ya es de lo mas paco;


----------



## asiqué (25 Jul 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



la mejor escena del señor Gil en un jacuzzi;
Como molaron los 90 joder


----------



## Mandingo100 (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## Blackmoon (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Jul 2022)

Blackmoon dijo:


>



Llevan 45 años descojonandose de sus votantes


----------



## Marvelita (25 Jul 2022)

Mandingo100 dijo:


>



DEP?


----------



## OBDC (27 Jul 2022)

Marvelita dijo:


> DEP?



Darwin es un trabajador incansable en los San Fermines.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## damnit (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## palmerita (27 Jul 2022)

maravilloso resumen *damnit*


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


>



no es una escena paco total o de un PRO paco ( ternino que intento introducir)
Falta una visera de propaganda de la caja rural o la tipica ochentera con un agila !
como buen paco yo si tengo una



edito; tambien faltan las sandalias de material (cuero) esas de plasticucho solo son un sucedaneo.

Espero que ustec siga respetandome su ilustrisima de lo PACO.


----------



## damnit (27 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no es una escena paco total o de un PRO paco ( ternino que intento introducir)
> Falta una visera de propaganda de la caja rural o la tipica ochentera con un agila !
> como buen paco yo si tengo una
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136739
> ...



Hustec se ha convertido por derecho en un miembro supernumerario de la Iglesía del Paquismo del Séptimo Día. Me quito mi gorra de la Caja Rural ante hustec.

Volviendo a la imagen, me falla como hustec dice la gorrita a juego o en su defecto menos pelo. Creo que es un Paco infiltrado


----------



## palmerita (27 Jul 2022)

paco asiqué, tira las cortinas por favor y no seas cutre que te va a entrar un escorbuto, luego subo una foto de un estore que tengo aquí para que veas la diferencia de luz. qué terco eres, hombre.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

El ultimo reducto de restauracion paco en Vizcaya.
Las cerveceras.
Sitios donde se asan pollos y codillos sin servicios de camareros ni ostias.
Tipico solo en Vizcaya.
Pillas un pollo una ensalada y unas raciones, y te las zampas en la campa a la sombra de los arboles o sombrilla con una buena jarra de cerveza con gaseosa ITURRIGORRI.
Amigos + codillo + cerveza = felicidad


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> paco asiqué, tira las cortinas por favor y no seas cutre que te va a entrar un escorbuto, luego subo una foto de un estore que tengo aquí para que veas la diferencia de luz. qué terco eres, hombre.



al final vas al ignore eh? tu verás


----------



## palmerita (27 Jul 2022)

calla sieso.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

Anexo a las cerveras;
Para los foraneos que vienen de visita y se atreven a el, y que no saben que lo paco puede ser excelente, dentro de mi plan
-pendiente de patente- LO TX (patxi)

que ya he explicado numerosas veces
los llevo a Bakio; playa y pinTXos mañaneros, visita a GaztelugaTXe 


y a comer en cervecera cercana.
Mejores vistas imposible;






en terminos de ocio y comer, LO PATXI supera a lo paco

edit;
Si lo llamas Rocadragon te saco a gorrazos de Vizcaya


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Jul 2022)

El horror Paco... el horror...


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

@palmerita 
ustec no sabe que es lo bueno.


----------



## damnit (27 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El ultimo reducto de restauracion paco en Vizcaya.
> Las cerveceras.
> Sitios donde se asan pollos y codillos sin servicios de camareros ni ostias.
> Tipico solo en Vizcaya.
> ...



joder, y de aperitivo morcilla de burgos... no es un sitio para lilas


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

Familia feliz posando con su nuevo Renault 9 - 11 TXE


----------



## angek (27 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El ultimo reducto de restauracion paco en Vizcaya.
> Las cerveceras.
> Sitios donde se asan pollos y codillos sin servicios de camareros ni ostias.
> Tipico solo en Vizcaya.
> ...



Me da igual lo paco o lo patxi que sea questo. Me comería 2 ahora. 

2 restaurantes, digo.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

angek dijo:


> Me da igual lo paco o lo patxi que sea questo. Me comería 2 ahora.
> 
> 2 restaurantes, digo.



ustec esta invitado a pollo, codillo, morcilla, chorizo y cerveza cuando quiera


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

Asadores de pollos de barrio.
Nuestra comida rapida antes del fast food


----------



## palmerita (27 Jul 2022)

oye asique, qué bonito ese sitio que has puesto, dime si es el que está saliendo de bakio hacia bermeo a la izquierda, que siempre me lío y lo paso de largo. y ya me ha dado el ictus habitual viendo esas cortinas.


----------



## palmerita (27 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> @palmerita
> ustec no sabe que es lo bueno.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136800


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> oye asique, qué bonito ese sitio que has puesto, dime si es el que está saliendo de bakio hacia bermeo a la izquierda, que siempre me lío y lo paso de largo. y ya me ha dado el ictus habitual viendo esas cortinas.



no se si te mereces que te diga ninguna informacion.
pero bueno.
Es la cervecera Eneperi.
Esta saliendo de bakio hacia bermeo cerca del parking para ir a Gaztelugatxe, gloglemapas te lleva


----------



## V. R. N (27 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> @palmerita
> ustec no sabe que es lo bueno.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136800



¿Veo unas sillas de bar en un salón?


----------



## forestal92 (27 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Anexo a las cerveras;
> Para los foraneos que vienen de visita y se atreven a el, y que no saben que lo paco puede ser excelente, dentro de mi plan
> -pendiente de patente- LO TX (patxi)
> 
> ...



Uno de los sitios más bonitos de España... Hace ya unos años iba a ir por la zona y pregunté en este foro. El mismísimo @azkunaveteya me lo recomendó.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> ¿Veo unas sillas de bar en un salón?



no se si son de bar, estaban la cocina.
Estan provisional hasta que ponga una mesa cuadrada y sillas.
Pero llevan ahi 2 años casi, apenas uso esa mesa con lo cual no me he puesto a buscar nada


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Uno de los sitios más bonitos de España... Hace ya unos años iba a ir por la zona y pregunté en este foro. El mismísimo @azkunaveteya me lo recomendó.



si, la costa vizcaina es muy bonita, yo siempre recomiendo una ruta por ella hasta la reserva de urdaibai y mundaka.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> gracia bwana, a ver si luego lo veo pero creo que es donde digo y me lo paso siempre. no me gusta esa playa, llena de corrientes y resacas y el agua a bajo cero, que pones un pie y se te despega.



como playa es mala, tiene bandera roja muchas veces. El cantabrico vasco es para valientes, los vascos si nos bañamos sin pasar frio. Vaya ustec a la sopa del mediterraneo jajaja.
No se perdera si ustec va por todas las indicaciones para ir a san juan de gaztelugatxe, por fuerza pasas por ese sitio.


----------



## cerilloprieto (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## palmerita (27 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> como playa es mala, tiene bandera roja muchas veces. *El cantabrico vasco es para valientes, los vascos si nos bañamos sin pasar frio.* Vaya ustec a la sopa del mediterraneo jajaja.
> No se perdera si ustec va por todas las indicaciones para ir a san juan de gaztelugatxe, por fuerza pasas por ese sitio.



vaya, otro héroe.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> vaya, otro héroe.



heroe? NO jaja vasco de la capital del mundo con genetica de la estepa castellana. Una genetica burgalesa esta a prueba de frio.
Este sabado me di un bañito bueno y luego al golfo norte a por una cerveceza con limon para refrescarme.
Ve a bañarte a la sopa del mediterraneo con algas y cosas asquerosas llenando la costa… el cantabrico y las cortinas no son para ti


----------



## palmerita (27 Jul 2022)

hombre, que estábamos casi a 40º, tampoco es para ponerse demasiadas medallas. si estuviésemos en febrero, pues ya la cosa sería distinta, sobre todo si después del salir como un bloque de hielo y te tienen que descongelar a martillazos tomas una cerveza con limón, para refrescarte.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> hombre, que estábamos casi a 40º, tampoco es para ponerse demasiadas medallas. si estuviésemos en febrero, pues ya la cosa sería distinta, sobre todo si después del salir como un bloque de hielo y te tienen que descongelar a martillazos tomas una cerveza con limón, para refrescarte.



jajajaaj a 40 grados estara ustec!!
toda la semana pasada como lo que va de esta no pasamos de 25.
y que agustito


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## V. R. N (27 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no se si son de bar, estaban la cocina.
> Estan provisional hasta que ponga una mesa cuadrada y sillas.
> Pero llevan ahi 2 años casi, apenas uso esa mesa con lo cual no me he puesto a buscar nada



Ah, ¿que es tu casa?, ostras que webs tenéis, yo aquí no pondría ni una foto de un rodapié de mi casa.


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

los contestadores a cintas ya son algo paco


----------



## algemeine (27 Jul 2022)




----------



## trampantojo (27 Jul 2022)

Caja en la que nos fiaban los bollicaos


----------



## trampantojo (27 Jul 2022)

y los bollycaos ultra.paco


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

trampantojo dijo:


> Caja en la que nos fiaban los bollicaos



Te fiaban por que era la tienda de toda la vida del barrio donde conocian hasta la talla de calcetines que usa tu prima.
Buenos tiempos. Echo de menos esos tiempos.


los donuts se reponian a diario y estaban expuestos en el mostrador. Paqui te lo daba con un papel blanco.


----------



## Turbamulta (27 Jul 2022)

Si un grabador de video de cinta ya es algo paco de por si uno de carga de cinta superior ya es ultrapaco







Ojo al mando con la protección deslizante que tapaba el botón de grabación, también el botón de grabación del propio video estaba metido hacia dentro en vez de saliente como los demás y resaltado como si fueras a lanzar un misil o algo


----------



## asiqué (27 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Si un grabador de video de cinta ya es algo paco de por si uno de carga de cinta superior ya es ultrapaco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## damnit (28 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Asadores de pollos de barrio.
> Nuestra comida rapida antes del fast food
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136826
> ...



Con su fuente infinita de patatuelas y pimientos de padrón. Gloria bendita.

Cada post que pones me desbloqueas un recuerdo maravilloso.


----------



## palmerita (28 Jul 2022)

todavía existen sitios así con sus patatillas y pimientos y sardinas asadas y grasa por todas partes, con mesas bajo árboles junto a un río. este sitio es el paco abosoluto, repleto de pacos/pacas/críos/abuelos/cuñados/ligues/perros.. asique tu que estás medio cerca no dejes de verlo, mejor tarde noche fines de semana que encima van cantantes y grupos y ya es el novamás. y damnit, no sé dónde estás pero ésto es una regresión a otras épocas. esta maravilla universal suspendida en el tiempo está en medina de pomar.


----------



## asiqué (28 Jul 2022)

bah ahora lo entiendo, Medina es casi vizcaya, lo tenemos tan conquistado como castro y noja.
Yo tengo una cervecera (la mejor) en mi antiguo barrio. Fijate el paquismo de mi familia que mi primera comunion se celebro alli, con pollos asados y cerveza en jarras de 1 litro.


----------



## asiqué (28 Jul 2022)

Llamame paco pero con la mesa llena.
restaurante vasco en mi actual barrio.
como veis, tonterias pocas o ninguna.


----------



## OBDC (28 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Llamame paco pero con la mesa llena.
> restaurante vasco en mi actual barrio.
> como veis, tonterias pocas o ninguna.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137753
> ...



Todos somos Paco y bien orgullosos de serlo.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## palmerita (28 Jul 2022)

pero eso no es paco, eso es una sociedad de toda la vida y no lo veo nada paco. comer cosas deliciosas no es nada paco, ahora parece que son cosas no pacas las quinoas y las salsas de cacahuetes y la comida japonesa. pues error, de eso nada.


----------



## trampantojo (28 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Si un grabador de video de cinta ya es algo paco de por si uno de carga de cinta superior ya es ultrapaco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SISTEMA 2000...ultrapaco+....alquilabas una peli y siempre venía otra por la otra cara


----------



## asiqué (28 Jul 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> pues me parece lo mejor, no todas las idioteces que se hacen ahora que las primeras comuniones parecen bodas. estuve en una en murcia el año pasado y bueno, ... inenarrable. que lo sencillo no equivale a paco, más bien lo contrario. (y ya puestos, dime algún sitio para comer en bilbao, no me digas el ercilla ni cosas parecidas, que están por aquí mis hermanas y quiero invitarlas un día.)



Presupuesto?
se come muy bien en el Mandoya (c/ el perro, en el Casco Viejo)
A mi me gusta uno que se llama Nido Bilbao ( c/ Baroeta Aldamar) 
en el Nido se come de escandalo, es de productos de cercania y de temporada vasco total.
Mandoya suele tener menus especiales 
El Nido es a la carta

creo que ambos tienen web y carta online.
Si quereis un super txuleton el nido.

Ambos son sitios de mantel de tela y comida vasca tradicional
Otra cosa
Practicamente en cualquier restautante del casco viejo vas a comer un buen menu.
Por ejemplo en Kasko ( c/ andra mari)
este es algo mas informal y un poco "modsrnete"


----------



## asiqué (28 Jul 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> pero eso no es paco, eso es una sociedad de toda la vida y no lo veo nada paco. comer cosas deliciosas no es nada paco, ahora parece que son cosas no pacas las quinoas y las salsas de cacahuetes y la comida japonesa. pues error, de eso nada.



no es una sociedad, es un bar publico.
Es muy patxi el llevar camisa se cuadros, se puede ver en la foto


----------



## asiqué (28 Jul 2022)

trampantojo dijo:


> SISTEMA 2000...ultrapaco+....alquilabas una peli y siempre venía otra por la otra cara



Porno paco?
"demasiado calido para junio"
+
pegatina amarilla; Solo mayores de 18


----------



## SPQR (28 Jul 2022)

Meyba arremangao por encima del ombligo, ¡MANDA!

Medio kilo de horo colgando en la pechera, etnia style, ¡Manda!



asiqué dijo:


> pero pongase ustec a remojo señor;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPQR (28 Jul 2022)

Eso fue debido al cambio climático y el calentamiento güeval, está clarísimo.



El Pionero dijo:


>


----------



## trampantojo (28 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Porno paco?
> "demasiado calido para junio"
> +
> pegatina amarilla; Solo mayores de 18



SOLÍAN SER DE OZORES, QUE AUNQUE ERA ALTO LA TENÍA PEQUEÑA, Y LOS COJONES PELAOS


----------



## SPQR (29 Jul 2022)

Coño, sitios así los he visto (y catado) yo en Alemania. Recuerdo una campa de esas a orillas del Danubio. Comprabas la cerveza de litro, unas salchichas o carne, pagabas la leña a usar y podias cocinarla tu mismo en unas parrillas al efecto. 

Buen rato pasé allí.



asiqué dijo:


> El ultimo reducto de restauracion paco en Vizcaya.
> Las cerveceras.
> Sitios donde se asan pollos y codillos sin servicios de camareros ni ostias.
> Tipico solo en Vizcaya.
> ...


----------



## elpesetilla (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## tontimer (29 Jul 2022)

El único ordenador fabricado en España ever, que además tenía ciertas peculiaridades. Se vendía en El Corte Inglés


----------



## palmerita (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Mandingo100 (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Te fiaban por que era la tienda de toda la vida del barrio donde conocian hasta la talla de calcetines que usa tu prima.
> Buenos tiempos. Echo de menos esos tiempos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1137524
> 
> ...




Hace unos años todavía se hacía en algunos sitios


----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## damnit (29 Jul 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> *Meyba* arremangao por encima del ombligo, ¡MANDA!
> 
> Medio kilo de horo colgando en la pechera, etnia style, ¡Manda!



llamar "meyba" al bañador también es muy paco, mis dies!!


----------



## BilloGatos (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Paparajote (29 Jul 2022)

La mariconera, no sé si ha salido ya en el hilo.


----------



## Paparajote (29 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



Fabuloso reportaje sobre el terreno, mis respetos a transmisión de imágenes tan realistas, casi me he transportado ahí a tomarme unos chatos.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## asiqué (29 Jul 2022)

habia algo mas paco que la C15 pero esta en el olvido.


seat terra.
esta deriva del panda al igual que la c15 del visa.
gasolina 900cc 39 cv


----------



## Mandingo100 (29 Jul 2022)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1139088




Sabiendo que España es el país con más frecuencia de bares del mundo, tiene que haber miles con este nombre


----------



## Torimbia (29 Jul 2022)

BilloGatos dijo:


>




Esto eran maquinonas bestiales en comparación con el primer reloj digital que conocí en los últimos setenta o primeros ochenta. Un Texas Instrument que daba la hora cuando presionabas el botón, con los números en rojo. Vaya como presumía el cabrón de compañero de instituto al que se lo habían regalado. Hacíamos corro para ver algo casi mágico en aquel momento.


----------



## Turbamulta (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> habia algo mas paco que la C15 pero esta en el olvido.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139281
> 
> seat terra.
> ...



Emelba Chato, el monovolumen paco carrozado sobre un chasis de SEAT Panda


----------



## asiqué (29 Jul 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Esto eran maquinonas bestiales en comparación con el primer reloj digital que conocí en los últimos setenta o primeros ochenta. Un Texas Instrument que daba la hora cuando presionabas el botón, con los números en rojo. Vaya como presumía el cabrón de compañero de instituto al que se lo habían regalado. Hacíamos corro para ver algo casi mágico en aquel momento.



jodo! texas instruments. Flipo.
Yo el primer digital viejo que recuerdo fue un seiko que tenia mi tio, lo compro en canarias en su luna de miel en 1980 y en el 2010 cuando se jubilo aun lo usaba a diario.
creo que era este


----------



## asiqué (29 Jul 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Emelba Chato, el monovolumen paco carrozado sobre un chasis de SEAT Panda



dudo mucho que en tu vida puedas haber visto 2 de esos jajaja
y uno o ninguno de estos;



ibiza raider = Anibal Podadera


----------



## Turbamulta (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> dudo mucho que en tu vida puedas haber visto 2 de esos jajaja
> y uno o ninguno de estos;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139310
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139311
> ...



Dos no, uno , un vecino de mis abuelos tenía uno


----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> habia algo mas paco que la C15 pero esta en el olvido.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139281
> 
> seat terra.
> ...



Eso es un panda con cabina, la c15 al lado de eso es una modernidad novedosa.


----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> heroe? NO jaja vasco de la capital del mundo con genetica de la estepa castellana. Una genetica burgalesa esta a prueba de frio.
> Este sabado me di un bañito bueno y luego al golfo norte a por una cerveceza con limon para refrescarme.
> Ve a bañarte a la sopa del mediterraneo con algas y cosas asquerosas llenando la costa… el cantabrico y las cortinas no son para ti



El paquismo es un ente que azota a toda la península ibérica sin contemplación alguna, como las leyes de la física lo cubre todo de una idiosincrasia que cubre a España, Portugal e incluso zonas con pasta como el Principado de Andorra, y no, no hay nada más paco que un vasco o un catalán, por más que quieran ir de distintos y modernitos.


----------



## asiqué (29 Jul 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> El paquismo es un ente que azota a toda la península ibérica sin contemplación alguna, como las leyes de la física lo cubre todo de una idiosincrasia que cubre a España, Portugal e incluso zonas con pasta como el Principado de Andorra, y no, no hay nada más paco que un vasco o un catalán, por más que quieran ir de distintos y modernitos.



Lo paco vasco aqui se llama patxi.
lo patxi es lo paco x2
he dicho.


----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> @palmerita
> ustec no sabe que es lo bueno.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136800



¿Es su morada querido @asiqué ? en mi opinión no se necesita nada más, aunque veo que su cocina es paquil a más no poder.

Te llevas a la parienta a casa, le pones cualquier chorrada progre/modernita en la tele para que se calle, fockais a pelito y luego la mandas a la pacococina a que te prepare para comer "algo al ajillo" y después un carajillo de postre.

Es hvstec un auténtico héroe, no se encontraría a nadie tan paco ni volviendo atrás en el tiempo 40 años.

Me quito el paco sombrero de paja ante hvstec.


----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Asadores de pollos de barrio.
> Nuestra comida rapida antes del fast food
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136826
> ...



Perfecto, le falta el pan paco por excelencia para rebañar, el pan candeal y birra fresca o tintorro para remojar el gaznate.


----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si, la costa vizcaina es muy bonita, yo siempre recomiendo una ruta por ella hasta la reserva de urdaibai y mundaka.



Oye @asiqué ¿has estado alguna vez el país vasco francés? ¿difiere mucho del paco país vasco? ¿allí sólo hablan vasco y francés? dicen que es un lugar muy bonito y fresquito en verano.


----------



## asiqué (29 Jul 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Es su morada querido @asiqué ? en mi opinión no se necesita nada más, aunque veo que su cocina es paquil a más no poder.
> 
> Te llevas a la parienta a casa, le pones cualquier chorrada progre/modernita en la tele para que se calle, fockais a pelito y luego la mandas a la pacococina a que te prepare para comer "algo al ajillo" y después un carajillo de postre.
> 
> ...



la cocina quiero despaquizarla, odio a muerte esos azulejos, la encimera esta regular…
tengo que decidir si me quedo en este piso, tengo todon1 año aun. Si me quedo la hare un buen lavado de cara.


----------



## Nuucelar (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Familia feliz posando con su nuevo Renault 9 - 11 TXE
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136806



Se me ha hecho un nudo en la garganta, ese coche en color blanco fué el primer coche que compró mi señor padre cuando volvimos de Suiza, yo era muy pequeño, pero algo recuerdo, era un buen carro. Era principio de los 90's, compró la casa, y luego compró el coche de segunda zarpa.

Como buen paco pudo comprar coche nuevo y lo compró de segunda mano para guardar el resto.


----------



## asiqué (29 Jul 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Oye @asiqué ¿has estado alguna vez el país vasco francés? ¿difiere mucho del paco país vasco? ¿allí sólo hablan vasco y francés? dicen que es un lugar muy bonito y fresquito en verano.



voy con frecuencia a la provincia de Aquitania. Es muy bonito, vamos es como estar en mi tierra en cuanto a paisaje, buenas playas de agua fria y pueblitos muy bonitos.
Me encanta Bayona. Hablan algo de euskera, yo lo hablo bien pero el suyo es diferente y con acento… pero me sirve para entenderme ya que de frances no se nada.
De joven es muy tipico que los amigos se vayan a las Landas de camping una semana cuando empiezan a ser adultos que ya es subiendo se Bayona para arriba.
Buenas carreteras, limite legal a 130 y los franceses sureños son muy agradables no como los hdp parisinos.

edit; en precio si que es como francia, todo es el doble que aqui en la hosteleria, en los super no tanto.
en san juan de luz hay un carreful enorme donde los precios se parecen a los de la CAV


----------



## Ace Tone (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> habia algo mas paco que la C15 pero esta en el olvido.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139281
> 
> seat terra.
> ...



Esa es la Seat Trans, derivada del Panda.

La Terra es casi igual pero deriva del posterior Seat Marbella:


----------



## asiqué (29 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Esa es la Seat Trans, derivada del Panda.
> 
> La Terra es casi igual pero deriva del posterior Seat Marbella:



coño pues si. Entonces la Terra si es paco paco, por que cuando el Marbella Seat no era Fiat.


----------



## Ace Tone (29 Jul 2022)

Esta también era muy Paco, la Seat/Ebro Siata construida sobre el chasis del Seat 600/850/133 (según la época, ya que se fabricó durante unos 11 años).

Puede considerarse como la antecesora de la Emelba Chato derivada del Panda puesta unos mensajes más arriba.







Incluso la Nissan Vanette, famosa por la Paco-serie Manos a la Obra:


----------



## asiqué (29 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Esta también era muy Paco, la Seat/Ebro Siata construida sobre el chasis del Seat 600/850/133 (según la época, ya que se fabricó durante unos 11 años).
> 
> Puede considerarse como la antecesora de la Emelba Chato derivada del Panda puesta unos mensajes más arriba.
> 
> ...



si pones la vanette yo creo que lo realmente paco fue la avia de ebro. Cuando ebro paso a ser nissan motor iberica no la cambiaron nada y se vendio como Trade hasta el 2001.
si quieres la vanette mas paco es esta; pocas salieron, muy pocas;


fijate en el detalle que la hace la mas paco! y no es la pintura


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Jul 2022)

damnit dijo:


> llamar "meyba" al bañador también es muy paco, mis dies!!



Igual que llamar "michelín" a las lorzas.


----------



## Ace Tone (29 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si pones la vanette yo creo que lo realmente paco fue la avia de ebro. Cuando ebro paso a ser nissan motor iberica no la cambiaron nada y se vendio como Trade hasta el 2001.



A la Trade le remodelaron el frontal con respecto a la Ebro y pasó de tener motor Perkins a tener motor Nissan.



asiqué dijo:


> si quieres la vanette mas paco es esta; pocas salieron, muy pocas;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1139822
> 
> fijate en el detalle que la hace la mas paco! y no es la pintura



Efectivamente, se vendió como Ebro Vanette en algunos países, sobre todo en Portugal y creo que también en Francia e Italia, y curiosamente aquí no. Curioso que la de la foto que pones tenga matrícula española de la época, debió de ser una de las poquísimas Ebro Vanette matriculadas aquí o le cambiaron el anagrama delantero.

Leí una vez que esto era por un tema de cupos que había en esos países con respecto a la importación de vehículos japoneses, para no exceder ese cupo las vendían como Ebro y así el vehículo era "made in Spain" en vez de japonés. Tiene su lógica, aunque no puedo asegurar que sea cierto al 100%.


----------



## damnit (29 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



Esto es oro puro y debería ser enmarcado y colgado en el salón-comedor.

Me quito el sombrero querido conforero, tiene hustec una prosa deliciosa.


----------



## damnit (29 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> A la Trade le remodelaron el frontal con respecto a la Ebro y pasó de tener motor Perkins a tener motor Nissan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



efectivamente así fue, al menos en el caso de Portugal. Se vendió con "marca" española como tapadera para no comercializarla como japonesa.


----------



## Turbamulta (30 Jul 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Esto eran maquinonas bestiales en comparación con el primer reloj digital que conocí en los últimos setenta o primeros ochenta. Un Texas Instrument que daba la hora cuando presionabas el botón, con los números en rojo. Vaya como presumía el cabrón de compañero de instituto al que se lo habían regalado. Hacíamos corro para ver algo casi mágico en aquel momento.



Es un reloj digital con números LED, tenían lo de pulsar el botón para ver la hora porque con los LED encendidos permanentemente se les acabaría la batería en unos días.

El primero que salió a principios de los 70, el Pulsar, el precio eran $2.000 que era lo que valía un VW escarabajo. A mediados de la década empezaron a salir modelos mucho más económicos como el TI de arriba que andaría por $100 y alrededor del 78 los LCD se comieron el mercado por la ventaja del display permanente y la duración de batería y los hicieron desaparecer.


----------



## Scarjetas (30 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Purria, gentuza, muertos de hambre, lumpen, pura mierda humana.



Así hacen con todo


----------



## Pelamios1 (30 Jul 2022)

La verdad este hilo esta muy bien pero me parece que solo se ve la paja en el ojo del otro.

PACADAS PREMIUM 2022


----------



## asiqué (30 Jul 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> La verdad este hilo esta muy bien pero me parece que solo se ve la paja en el ojo del otro.
> 
> PACADAS PREMIUM 2022
> 
> ...



eso que pones no es paco. Lo paco llego hasta los 90.

Conoces el termino neopaco? cosas de hoy que seran paco en un futuro y en ello se engloba todo lo que has puesto.
Para mi Neopaco son ya las teles 3d con gafas, las chaselonge que ocupan todo el salon o las fotos de los buda.


----------



## Pelamios1 (30 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> eso que pones no es paco. Lo paco llego hasta los 90.
> 
> Conoces el termino neopaco? cosas de hoy que seran paco en un futuro y en ello se engloba todo lo que has puesto.
> Para mi *Neopaco s*on ya las teles 3d con gafas, las chaselonge que ocupan todo el salon o las fotos de los buda.



Vale pues neopaco.


----------



## Ace Tone (30 Jul 2022)

Acolchados y adornos lupanarescos en las cabinas de los camiones Pegaso, y si el camión era de Transportes Paco mejor que mejor.


----------



## asiqué (30 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Acolchados y adornos lupanarescos en las cabinas de los camiones Pegaso, y si el camión era de Transportes Paco mejor que mejor.



nunca entendere por que gastan dinero en decorar un camion.
No es nada lonchafinista


----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> La verdad este hilo esta muy bien pero me parece que solo se ve la paja en el ojo del otro.
> 
> PACADAS PREMIUM 2022
> 
> ...



Eso será Neo Paco


----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> nunca entendere por que gastan dinero en decorar un camion.
> No es nada lonchafinista



Yo creo para que crear un ambiente más hogañero. Esa gente se tira horas, días y duermen en las cabinas de los camiones.

Darle un ambiente mas alegre.


----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## damnit (30 Jul 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> La verdad este hilo esta muy bien pero me parece que solo se ve la paja en el ojo del otro.
> 
> PACADAS PREMIUM 2022
> 
> ...



muchas de esas cosas sin duda pasarán a los anales del paquismo en unas décadas, nadie niega eso


----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## damnit (30 Jul 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Acolchados y adornos lupanarescos en las cabinas de los camiones Pegaso, y si el camión era de Transportes Paco mejor que mejor.



Lástima que tan bella tradición se perdiera. No obstante, los indios nos han tomado el relevo y lo han convertido en un arte (_Singh_ de mierda?)


----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (30 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> la cocina quiero despaquizarla, odio a muerte esos azulejos, la encimera esta regular…
> tengo que decidir si me quedo en este piso, tengo todon1 año aun. Si me quedo la hare un buen lavado de cara.



El piso si no está mal y te gusta debes tener en cuenta el vecindario, si aún te queda un año espera, no vaya a ser que te toque el típico vecino insoportable y te tengas que aguantar.


----------



## InmortanJoe (30 Jul 2022)

No es un objeto paco pero si una costumbre ancestral: pedir y dar la vez en una tienda: ¿Quien da la véee? ¿Quién es er ultimoooh?


----------



## tucco (30 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Presupuesto?
> se come muy bien en el Mandoya (c/ el perro, en el Casco Viejo)
> A mi me gusta uno que se llama Nido Bilbao ( c/ Baroeta Aldamar)
> en el Nido se come de escandalo, es de productos de cercania y de temporada vasco total.
> ...



Recientemente he disfrutado (mucho) de Bilbao y su entorno. Me llamó mucho la atención encontrar un ejemplo genuino de bar Paco en una de las zonas más pijas de Abando. Era como ver un lince en la Sierra del Cabo de Gata. No llegué a entrar porque ya me recogía de vuelta al hotel, aparte que mi mujer no comparte mi fascinación por el paquismo, pero me quedé con las ganas.
Es el Bar Ereaga, con su escaparate setentero, su persiana metálica de acordeón, y sus ventiladores en el interior.
La baja nota en las reseñas de Google es otro indicio (los valoradores suelen ser hypsters que penalizan la hostelería paquil).
Seguro que ustec me saca de dudas...


----------



## GatoAzul (30 Jul 2022)

Micky - Enséñame a cantar (live) Eurovisión 1977 - YouTube


----------



## asiqué (30 Jul 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Recientemente he disfrutado (mucho) de Bilbao y su entorno. Me llamó mucho la atención encontrar un ejemplo genuino de bar Paco en una de las zonas más pijas de Abando. Era como ver un lince en la Sierra del Cabo de Gata. No llegué a entrar porque ya me recogía de vuelta al hotel, aparte que mi mujer no comparte mi fascinación por el paquismo, pero me quedé con las ganas.
> Es el Bar Ereaga, con su escaparate setentero, su persiana metálica de acordeón, y sus ventiladores en el interior.
> La baja nota en las reseñas de Google es otro indicio (los valoradores suelen ser hypsters que penalizan la hostelería paquil).
> Seguro que ustec me saca de dudas...



exactamente. Ese bar sobrevive en una zona ahora de moda con bares modernetes.


----------



## GatoAzul (30 Jul 2022)

Peret - Eurovisión'74 (Canta y sé feliz) - YouTube


----------



## asiqué (30 Jul 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> El piso si no está mal y te gusta debes tener en cuenta el vecindario, si aún te queda un año espera, no vaya a ser que te toque el típico vecino insoportable y te tengas que aguantar.



ya llevo 2 años viviendo en la finca, es un portal muy normal.


----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)

El Dandy de Barcelona. 100% Paco. Mezcla entre Mortadelo, personaje de una peli de Torrente y actor porno de Torbe


----------



## El Pionero (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## Pelamios1 (30 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> eso que pones no es paco. Lo paco llego hasta los 90.
> 
> Conoces el termino neopaco? cosas de hoy que seran paco en un futuro y en ello se engloba todo lo que has puesto.
> Para mi Neopaco son ya las teles 3d con gafas, las chaselonge que ocupan todo el salon o las fotos de los buda.



Para mi los imanes en la nevera, las fundas de moviles, los cigarrilos electronicos, los auriculares grandes de ir por la calle haciendo el cafre, netflix, los mensajes en las paredes de la casa, la mitad de los muebles del Ikea, los coches hibridos, los emoticonos, las Nike air jordan (dos veces paco una en el pasado y ahora otra vez), Vans, los smartwatch, las boombox para moviles, las figuritas con panel solar que dan luz por la noche, Aliexpress (nombre totalmente paco), las cajitas de Te apiladas con decenas de marcas distintas, muy posiblemente el chuleton de ternera, todos los periodicos, este foro, tweeter, instagram, youtube, Meta (es paco desde el primer dia), tener gato o perro, todos los anuncios sobre mascotas, mercadona y lidl, las tiendas y productos que incluyan las palabra Premium o Gourmet, masterchef,,,,

Paco pero vintage con posibilidades de coleccion: los anuncios de teletienda y todos sus articulos, los tickets de compra de chuletones de ternera, bolsas del IFA o del Dia, ....


----------



## palmerita (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## MTD92 (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (31 Jul 2022)

Llevar pegatina de ITVs de varios años en el parabrisas


----------



## forestal92 (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## asiqué (31 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141858



estas ahora en canarias?
yo subire al teide en septiembre


----------



## LMLights (31 Jul 2022)

El hilo se ha ido un poco a la idealización del pasado que produce la nostalgia. Me quedo con la ESENCIA de LO PACO.

LO ENTRAÑABLE.

*Paco, Paco, Paco que mi Paco (Encarnita Polo), EXPLOSIÓN DEL PAQUÍSMO 1969.*



PACO RESISTE !!!









Encarnita Polo: "Este verano me vestiré como Beyoncé y cantaré 'Paco, Paco, Paco'"


Está encantada con el "regalo" que un anónimo de la Red y el televisivo Andreu Buenafuente le han hecho al popularizar de ...




www.20minutos.es






*Encarnita Polo: "Este verano me vestiré como Beyoncé y cantaré 'Paco, Paco, Paco'"*

Popularizó en los 70 la canción que ahora triunfa en YouTube.
"Hay gente en mi gimnasio que tiene el politono en el móvil".
"Yo no soy ni de izquierdas ni de derechas, soy humanista".







Por cierto, menuda SEÑORA


----------



## forestal92 (31 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> estas ahora en canarias?
> yo subire al teide en septiembre



No, sigo al sur de la península, ya quisiera yo pagar eso.

El Teide en su día me encantó, lo hize a pie por la ruta del refugio. Con una autorización que saque por internet me dejaron incluso entrar al cráter. La vuelta baje en funicular claro.


----------



## asiqué (31 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> No, sigo al sur de la península, ya quisiera yo pagar eso.
> 
> El Teide en su día me encantó, lo hize a pie por la ruta del refugio. Con una autorización que saque por internet me dejaron incluso entrar al cráter. La vuelta baje en funicular claro.



yo para cuando pude organizar el viaje ya no habia pases para subir al pico,
me queda la opcion de hacer noche en el refugio y subir antes de que llegen los guardas… no se ya vere por que no se si quiero "perder" una noche.
Yo hago al reves, subo en teleferico y bajo andando que cuesta menos .
quise volver al teide, hace 5 años estuve, me encantan las islas


----------



## forestal92 (31 Jul 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> yo para cuando pude organizar el viaje ya no habia pases para subir al pico,
> me queda la opcion de hacer noche en el refugio y subir antes de que llegen los guardas… no se ya vere por que no se si quiero "perder" una noche.
> Yo hago al reves, subo en teleferico y bajo andando que cuesta menos .
> quise volver al teide, hace 5 años estuve, me encantan las islas



Yo subí del tirón sin hacer noche. Sólo paré en el refugio un rato a descansar. Me gusto bastante punta de Teno:

Punta de Teno
922 44 79 70








Punta de Teno · 38480 Buenavista del Nte., Santa Cruz de Tenerife


★★★★★ · Reserva natural




maps.app.goo.gl


----------



## asiqué (31 Jul 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Yo subí del tirón sin hacer noche. Sólo paré en el refugio un rato a descansar. Me gusto bastante punta de Teno:
> 
> Punta de Teno
> 922 44 79 70
> ...



me voy a cagar en todo lo cagable

_Debido a la situación actual por la COVID-19, el Refugio se encuentra temporalmente cerrado y sin fecha definida de reapertura._


----------



## javiwell (31 Jul 2022)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://bp1.blogger.com/_7_gMFng3OpY/SE-2fa4r5mI/AAAAAAAADlk/F4zn0788dhk/w1200-h630-p-k-no-nu/Pimiento1a.jpg


----------



## simepikamearrasko (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## SolyCalma (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Effetá (1 Ago 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Acolchados y adornos lupanarescos en las cabinas de los camiones Pegaso, y si el camión era de Transportes Paco mejor que mejor.



Madre mía la de mugre que se agarrará al capitoné y a la pasamanería. Como para pasarle un flush flush y una bayeta. Su mujer le habrá advertido y al final le habrá dejado por imposible. Eso sí, después, que no venga a contarle que bastante tiene con la casa


----------



## BigJoe (1 Ago 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> [/QUOTE
> Sublime


----------



## Ace Tone (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Effetá (1 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



En el negocio de mi familia tenían los ebros, avias, pegasos y eso que mencionáis, unos simultánea y luego consecutivamente. Pero me acuerdo de una motocarro como ésa, me ha hecho ilusión. No entiendo cómo no funcionan ya. Incluso la suya se abandonó, creo, en los setenta, y sólo usaban furgonetas. En ciudad, cuando hay calles antiguas y muy estrechas, donde los coches pasan de milagro, esas motocarros irían de cine



LMLights dijo:


> El hilo se ha ido un poco a la idealización del pasado que produce la nostalgia. Me quedo con la ESENCIA de LO PACO.
> 
> LO ENTRAÑABLE.
> 
> ...



Pues sí, muy guapa y de mayor. En aquellos infames artículos que ya existían hace 40 años (ahora me doy cuenta, entonces no, era niña y en todo caso tiraba para el lado malo) relacionaban artistas "franquistas". Y a Encarna Polo, desde luego, la incluían. Olé por ella.

No sé por qué razón las relacionaba, a ella y a Rosa Morena (que veo ahora envejecida peor, quizá), la que se fue a cantar a los soldados a África, eso me decía mi madre, como las americanas que se iban a Vietnam. Ahí, echándole guindas al pavo




Ace Tone dijo:


>




Esos sifones debieron de desaparecer hace más de cuarenta años. Los relaciono, como el jamón serrano en tacos, con merenderos. Venías del campo, de pescar y, a veces, todavía había una parada en una venta, y era la alegría de la chiquillería. Supongo que porque todavía nos quedaba un rato para estar juntos. Entre las raciones y los juegos, y una coca cola para cada dos.


----------



## forestal92 (1 Ago 2022)

El ineludible Pacopostre veraniego durante las vacaciones en el pacopiso familiar de Torrevieja:




+




=


----------



## asiqué (1 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> El ineludible Pacopostre veraniego durante las vacaciones en el pacopiso familiar de Torrevieja:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1142573
> 
> ...



en mi casa nunca y digo nunca se compraron los barquillos.
Se usaban las galletas del desayuno o un vaso.
Mis padres paco si que saben ahorrar me rio de los expertos del gobierno.
Yo aveces ponia el helado en un vaso y un chorro de leche para hacer una especie de batido denso, exquisito


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (1 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1140372
> Ver archivo adjunto 1140374



Y lo fácil que eran de pirulear. Papel de plata, cartoncillo, celo y...ya podíamos ir a currar toda la semana de gratis.


----------



## Ace Tone (1 Ago 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> En el negocio de mi familia tenían los ebros, avias, pegasos y eso que mencionáis, unos simultánea y luego consecutivamente. Pero me acuerdo de una motocarro como ésa, me ha hecho ilusión. No entiendo cómo no funcionan ya. Incluso la suya se abandonó, creo, en los setenta, y sólo usaban furgonetas. En ciudad, cuando hay calles antiguas y muy estrechas, donde los coches pasan de milagro, esas motocarros irían de cine.



Si se abandonó en los 70 supongo que sería un Vespacar más antiguo, como éste:







O un Trimak como éste:







En Italia siguen siendo populares y aún se vende o se vendía hasta hace poco, bajo la marca Piaggio, el modelo más moderno de la foto que puso el otro forero.



Effetá dijo:


> Esos sifones debieron de desaparecer hace más de cuarenta años. Los relaciono, como el jamón serrano en tacos, con merenderos. Venías del campo, de pescar y, a veces, todavía había una parada en una venta, y era la alegría de la chiquillería. Supongo que porque todavía nos quedaba un rato para estar juntos. Entre las raciones y los juegos, y una coca cola para cada dos.



No tantos, en los 80 todavía eran populares.


----------



## Effetá (1 Ago 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Si se abandonó en los 70 supongo que sería un Vespacar más antiguo, como éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que más bien como la de arriba. La de abajo es muy sofisticada y elegante


----------



## asiqué (1 Ago 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Creo que más bien como la de arriba. La de abajo es muy sofisticada y elegante



Puea ya que estamos con vehiculos paco es hora de hablar de los wartburg - trabant que cuando existia la alemania comunista RDA se inportaban a españa solo por que eran baratisimos, pero por que eran una mierda con motores de 2 tiempos 990cm3 y 3 cilindros.
madre de dios!


en mi barrio habia 1


----------



## Kroonstein (1 Ago 2022)

Una característica estampa de la vertiente vasca de lo Paco; lo Patxi de mierda:


----------



## asiqué (1 Ago 2022)

Kroonstein dijo:


> Una característica estampa de la vertiente vasca de lo Paco; lo Patxi de mierda:



pues yo soy patxi y no me identifico con esos imbeciles.
No tienes mi zank


----------



## Turbamulta (1 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Puea ya que estamos con vehiculos paco es hora de hablar de los wartburg - trabant que cuando existia la alemania comunista RDA se inportaban a españa solo por que eran baratisimos, pero por que eran una mierda con motores de 2 tiempos 990cm3 y 3 cilindros.
> madre de dios!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1142827
> 
> en mi barrio habia 1



Los Citroen Mehari, se fabricaban en la planta de Vigo


----------



## LMLights (2 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Los Citroen Mehari, se fabricaban en la planta de Vigo



Joder yo he visto de esos o parecido finales de los 70s o principios de los 80s, la carroceria era muy ligera casi parecia plástico, siempre en naranja pálido.

No se si era esa marca u otra, siempre me llamó la atención, parecía carrocería de plástico. Creo que el de mi barrio era de un currela fontanero o chapuzas...........


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (2 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Los Citroen Mehari, se fabricaban en la planta de Vigo



Yo me compraria uno, eso no es paco, es borjamari, se ve divertidisimo


----------



## Ace Tone (2 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Joder yo he visto de esos o parecido finales de los 70s o principios de los 80s, la carroceria era muy ligera casi parecia plástico, siempre en naranja pálido.
> 
> No se si era esa marca u otra, siempre me llamó la atención, parecía carrocería de plástico. Creo que el de mi barrio era de un currela fontanero o chapuzas...........



El coche en miniatura ese que pones es un Jeep Comando:


----------



## OBDC (2 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Joder yo he visto de esos o parecido finales de los 70s o principios de los 80s, la carroceria era muy ligera casi parecia plástico, siempre en naranja pálido.
> 
> No se si era esa marca u otra, siempre me llamó la atención, parecía carrocería de plástico. Creo que el de mi barrio era de un currela fontanero o chapuzas...........



La carrocería era de fibra de vidrio, igual que las lanchas o tablas de surf de la época. Una época en que se había descubierto la versatilidad de ese material y se buscaban aplicaciones innovadoras. Se usó hasta para hace fachadas de edificios. Hoy se sigue usando pero no tiene esa aureola de tecnología innovadora, sino más bien que son muy Paco

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.


----------



## El Pionero (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## MTD92 (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## BigJoe (2 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Esta foto la ha sacado ustec de un hilo sobre anuncio de piso von paco de idealista xD


----------



## asiqué (2 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



ahora me apetece tomarme una copa de Terry


----------



## El Pionero (2 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ahora me apetece tomarme una copa de Terry



Sírvase lo que usted quiera señor. Hay barra libre.


----------



## javiwell (2 Ago 2022)

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://retrochenta.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/baraja-familias-de-los-7-pa%C3%ADses.jpg



Full de negros chinos


----------



## El Pionero (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://retrochenta.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/baraja-familias-de-los-7-pa%C3%ADses.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Full de negros chinos



Hoy estarían prohibidos por racismo o al contrario por fomentar la multiculturalidad NWO


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La carrocería era de fibra de vidrio, igual que las lanchas o tablas de surf de la época. Una época en que se había descubierto la versatilidad de ese material y se buscaban aplicaciones innovadoras. Se usó hasta para hace fachadas de edificios. Hoy se sigue usando pero no tiene esa aureola de tecnología innovadora, sino más bien que son muy Paco
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



la carroceria no era de fibra de vidrio , era simplemente de plastico ...un amigo tenia uno, era una puta mierda como todo lo que ha hecho Citroen..


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> La carrocería era de fibra de vidrio, igual que las lanchas o tablas de surf de la época. Una época en que se había descubierto la versatilidad de ese material y se buscaban aplicaciones innovadoras. Se usó hasta para hace fachadas de edificios. Hoy se sigue usando pero no tiene esa aureola de tecnología innovadora, sino más bien que son muy Paco
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio.



la carroceria no era de fibra de vidrio , era simplemente de plastico ...un amigo tenia uno, era una puta mierda como todo lo que ha hecho Citroen..


----------



## Turbamulta (2 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Joder yo he visto de esos o parecido finales de los 70s o principios de los 80s, la carroceria era muy ligera casi parecia plástico, siempre en naranja pálido.
> 
> No se si era esa marca u otra, siempre me llamó la atención, parecía carrocería de plástico. Creo que el de mi barrio era de un currela fontanero o chapuzas...........



Si el Mehari la carrocería era de plástico. El chasis era el del Citroen Dyane. Era como una especie de "vehículo utilitario para todo", recuerdo una tienda de muebles que tenían el furgón grande y luego uno de estos y veías a dos tipos en el Mehari llevando un sofa saliendo por detrás con un trapo rojo colgado y cosas asi, también en los pueblos para llevar aperos y sacos y luego había quien lo tenía en plan vehículo de aventura paco para ir a la playa o el monte.

Lo que siempre escuché es que tenía muy mala fama en cuanto accidentes, que si te pegabas la mínima las probabilidades de matarte porque se desmontaba todo o salir despedido era muy grandes.


----------



## LMLights (2 Ago 2022)

Hay algo MUY PACO que no se puede dejar pasar. típico de los 80s. LOS ROBOS de las Radios y RADIOCASETTES de los coches en plena oleada Yonki. Yo recuerdo a muchos paisanos llegar del curro, que aparcaban el coche y subían con su mariconera, cartera o portafolios y la RADIO del coche (extraible), para evitar que se la robasen, hasta tal punto llegó el tema.

GESTO PACO-PREVISOR.















Así ha evolucionado la radio en los coches: de los 60 hasta hoy


Seat nos invita a hacer un recorrido por la evolución de las radios en los coches desde los años 60 hasta el presente. Así han cambiado los interiores.




www.autobild.es











*Una imagen icónica de los 80 en España*_ es la del conductor que se lleva su radio extraíble, otra de las innovaciones de los sistemas de autorradio para coches, para evitar los robos, muy frecuentes en los automóviles de aquella época.









Cómo han cambiado las radios de los coches… y qué será lo siguiente - HackerCar


La radio lleva 100 años entreteniendo nuestros viajes en los coches. Hacemos un repaso a cómo ha cambiado esta tecnología.




hackercar.com









_

YONKIS Y LECHERAS


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (2 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Si el Mehari la carrocería era de plástico. El chasis era el del Citroen Dyane. Era como una especie de "vehículo utilitario para todo", recuerdo una tienda de muebles que tenían el furgón grande y luego uno de estos y veías a dos tipos en el Mehari llevando un sofa saliendo por detrás con un trapo rojo colgado y cosas asi, también en los pueblos para llevar aperos y sacos y luego había quien lo tenía en plan vehículo de aventura paco para ir a la playa o el monte.
> 
> Lo que siempre escuché es que tenía muy mala fama en cuanto accidentes, que si te pegabas la mínima las probabilidades de matarte porque se desmontaba todo o salir despedido era muy grandes.



aquello parecia una barca bamboleando a todos lados entre la suspension de mierda citroen y el plastico... era un peligro ..yo creo que hoy eso estaria prohibido..


----------



## Bloperas (2 Ago 2022)

Detalle curioso ya que esto de la pituitaria no se puede representar con imágenes: 

Verdad que la gente Paco, tienen como un brillo de sudor grasosete especial? Y los ves y te viene al cerebro un olor entre bar Paco, mezcla de sudor, alcohol, tabaco, pelo mojado y camisa que a pesar de que Charo se la lava de vez en cuando, tiene ya un olor propio incrustado. A machote de antes.


----------



## LMLights (2 Ago 2022)

Bloperas dijo:


> Detalle curioso ya que esto de la pituitaria no se puede representar con imágenes:
> 
> Verdad que la gente Paco, tienen como un brillo de sudor grasosete especial? Y los ves y te viene al cerebro un olor entre bar Paco, mezcla de sudor, alcohol, tabaco, pelo mojado y camisa que a pesar de que Charo se la lava de vez en cuando, tiene ya un olor propio incrustado. A machote de antes.



La cultura de bar la han matao, pero lo cierto es que en esa época se pimplaba de lo lindo, conozco entre la vecindad de entonces varios casos de alcoholísmo explícito y alcoholísmo "minimalista", se pimplaba, se pimplaba y se pimplaba, en cada bloque mínimo un bar, mesón o cafeteria (en el mío había TRES), y lo mísmo UNA FARMACIA en cada bloque. Los bares han ido en retroceso, las farmacias no.


----------



## Juan Niebla (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## tucco (2 Ago 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> El coche en miniatura ese que pones es un Jeep Comando:



Creo que lo he localizado, aparcado cerca de la casa de mis padres. Prometo foto.

Enviado desde mi SM-T710 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Pionero (2 Ago 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1143991


----------



## OBDC (2 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> la carroceria no era de fibra de vidrio , era simplemente de plastico ...un amigo tenia uno, era una puta mierda como todo lo que ha hecho Citroen..



Era de ABS


----------



## tucco (4 Ago 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> El coche en miniatura ese que pones es un Jeep Comando:



Lo prometido es deuda, aporto fotos, tras un nuevo avistamiento. Pasan los años y el Pacomóvil sigue rugiendo por las no menos destartaladas pacocalles de Almería...


----------



## asiqué (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ace Tone (4 Ago 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda, aporto fotos, tras un nuevo avistamiento. Pasan los años y el Pacomóvil sigue rugiendo por las no menos destartaladas pacocalles de Almería...



Gracias, yo ya no me acuerdo de cuándo fue la última vez que vi uno de éstos circulando. Está casi igual que en la primera foto que puse, solo que le faltan los tapacubos y eso le da un aspecto un poco más destartalado, espero que no se los hayan robado. Por matrícula es de 1981, así que tiene nada menos que 41 añitos y espero que aguante muchos más, esos motores eran una roca. Un saludo.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Si un grabador de video de cinta ya es algo paco de por si uno de carga de cinta superior ya es ultrapaco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que venian sin CRTL+Z ni ESC. Si la cagabas y grababas los teleñecos sobre tu UNICO video porno te quedabas sin material para pajas por meses hasta que alguien te vendia a precio de caviar iraní otra cinta.


----------



## asiqué (4 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Es que venian sin CRTL+Z ni ESC. Si la cagabas y grababas los teleñecos sobre tu UNICO video porno te quedabas sin material para pajas por meses hasta que alguien te vendia a precio de caviar iraní otra cinta.



pues no. A las cintas importantes se les quitaba la pestaña de atras y asi no se podia regrabar, servia en casettes y vhs.
Tambien era comun poner un celo donde la pestaña y regrabar encima de cintas que venian se regalo en alguna propaganda.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues no. A las cintas importantes se les quitaba la pestaña de atras y asi no se podia regrabar, servia en casettes y vhs.
> Tambien era comun poner un celo donde la pestaña y regrabar encima de cintas que venian se regalo en alguna propaganda.



Cierto. Me acuerdo de todo eso. No obstante yo era un privilegiado porque mi viejo almacenaba en el trastero todas las interviu desde el numero 1 y eso era una posesión insuperable en un entorno adolescente. Teniendo en cuenta que en aquella epoca la Rosa Maria Mateo presentando el telediario ya daba para paja, imaginense tres cajas con cienes de interviús.


----------



## palmerita (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Excovid (4 Ago 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> la carroceria no era de fibra de vidrio , era simplemente de plastico ...un amigo tenia uno, era una puta mierda como todo lo que ha hecho Citroen..



El *acrilonitrilo butadieno estireno* o *ABS* (por sus siglas en inglés _Acrylonitrile Butadiene Styrene_) es un plástico muy resistente al impacto (golpes) muy utilizado en automoción y otros usos tanto industriales como domésticos. Es un termoplástico amorfo.

Se le llama *plástico de ingeniería* o *plástico de alta ingeniería* debido a que es un plástico cuya elaboración y procesamiento es más complejo que los plásticos comunes, como son las polioleofinas (polietileno, polipropileno).

Tiro de wiki, y sí en sudamérica eran de fibra de vidrio.


----------



## javiwell (4 Ago 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1146090



Lo distinto no es Paco es Gaudencio


----------



## LMLights (4 Ago 2022)

CORREA y ZAPATILLA, instrumentos legítimos de la AUTORIDAD PACO.


----------



## asiqué (4 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> CORREA y ZAPATILLA, instrumentos legítimos de la AUTORIDAD PACO.



en el pueblo mi tio me amezaba con un matamoscas, un dia alguna lie que me lleve un matamoscazo en el culo.
Ese dia vi el que apostamos de pie


----------



## palmerita (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>


----------



## forestal92 (7 Ago 2022)

Agosto 2022, un millennial localiza artefacto no identificado en Leroy Merlín.

Hay algo más Paco que hacer un producto de estilo Paco en la actualidad? Sería doblemente Paco, por el estilo y por la imitación.

Al potencial comprador, es como si lo estuviese viendo, langostus paquensis premium.


----------



## Nuucelar (7 Ago 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141746



Eso es más guiri que paco, para ser paco deben ser chanclas de cuero.


----------



## Nuucelar (7 Ago 2022)

Lo considero mas neo paco, pero bueno:




A principios de los 2000 lo llevaba todo lonchafinista.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (7 Ago 2022)

Desde que comenzó la moda Paco de correr en cursas









Muere SuperPaco, el corredor de ultratrail que rompió esquemas


El mundo del trail se encuentra de luto tras conocerse el fallecimiento de Francisco Contreras, más conocido en el mundillo de las carreras extremas como 'Súper Paco', que se hizo famoso por su peculiar forma de correr, alejado de cualquier tipo de mode




diariodeltriatlon.es


----------



## asiqué (7 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Eso es más guiri que paco, para ser paco deben ser chanclas de cuero.



y un buen paco al cuero lo llama material.


----------



## ApartapeloS (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## Juan Niebla (7 Ago 2022)

http://lwsn.net/images/1019.jpg





http://lwsn.net/images/1017.jpg


----------



## asiqué (7 Ago 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> http://lwsn.net/images/1019.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la autentica saluc! un pinchacito de vitaminas y a correr el tour en bici


----------



## Rediooss (7 Ago 2022)

Columpio Paco, de pie y no se mataba nadie.




Dan ganas de hacer un viaje en el tiempo y entrar a este bar y pedir una Mirinda...


----------



## Topacio (7 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> El tubo que se colgaba para llevar las monedas


----------



## palmerita (7 Ago 2022)

Comienzan las cabañuelas


Método popular para pronosticar el tiempo del año siguiente Agosto trae consigo las cabañuelas que como recuerdan desde Proyecto Mastral es “un método tradicional que trata de pronosticar el tiempo que tendremos el próximo año observando el tiempo que tenemos en este mes, asociando los días del...




vegabajadigital.com


----------



## V. R. N (7 Ago 2022)

"Banderines" para las poner en las calles cuando estaban en fiestas los pueblos....


----------



## LMLights (7 Ago 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> http://lwsn.net/images/1019.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...















PACO, PACO, PACO ESE ES MI PACO, PACO, PACO, PACO.

Cada vez que entro en éste hilo salta el hilo musical en mi cabeza.


----------



## Geriatric (7 Ago 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (8 Ago 2022)

Imprescindible en Paco restaurantes de pescado, cuadro de nudos imposibles, con dorados y anclas pacocó:


----------



## forestal92 (8 Ago 2022)

Pensión jubileta, 3 pisos pagados alquilados y llenar el coche de sandías robadas manda.

Living the Paco life to the limit.


----------



## asiqué (8 Ago 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> "Banderines" para las poner en las calles cuando estaban en fiestas los pueblos....
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149061



ese banserin no es vegano por que tiens el pollo  

es mi hilo y hago todos los chistes malos que me apetezcan


----------



## V. R. N (8 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ese banserin no es vegano por que tiens el pollo
> 
> es mi hilo y hago todos los chistes malos que me apetezcan



Hace usted muy bien poniendo lo que quiera en su hilo. A mi el pajarete de la bandera me da ternura y me parece adorable.


----------



## sopelmar (9 Ago 2022)

La vi en 13tv el domingo a la hora de la siesta, una pacopeli de manual
Hacer esto o abrir la boca hoy en día te la estás jugando


----------



## Nomeimporta (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gotthard (9 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Pensión jubileta, 3 pisos pagados alquilados y llenar el coche de sandías robadas manda.
> 
> Living the Paco life to the limit.
> 
> ...



Con 70 tochos y se menea a pelo 350 kilos de sandias de una huerta, sorteando obstaculos y encima las mete colocaditas en ford focus.

Ese señor no tiene que ir al juzgado, tiene que ir al equipo olimpico.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Si el Mehari la carrocería era de plástico. El chasis era el del Citroen Dyane. Era como una especie de "vehículo utilitario para todo", recuerdo una tienda de muebles que tenían el furgón grande y luego uno de estos y veías a dos tipos en el Mehari llevando un sofa saliendo por detrás con un trapo rojo colgado y cosas asi, también en los pueblos para llevar aperos y sacos y luego había quien lo tenía en plan vehículo de aventura paco para ir a la playa o el monte.
> 
> Lo que siempre escuché es que tenía muy mala fama en cuanto accidentes, que si te pegabas la mínima las probabilidades de matarte porque se desmontaba todo o salir despedido era muy grandes.



A mi tio abuelo le cayo un tractor encima y no solo sobrevivio, sino que se escapo del hospital escayolado porque no le dejaban tomar vino y le habian quitado el paquete de Ducados. Lo encontró mi tia en la tasca y de la que le montó volvio al hospital por su propio pie (tras pasar por estanco y bodega). Tenia una Sanglas de esas y en la puta vida uso casco. El decia que con la boina era suficiente y por si le cagaba un pajaro en la calva.

Unos 70 y pico tenia la criaturita por entonces. 

Es que las nuevas generaciones somos de plastilina.


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y un buen paco al cuero lo llama material.



Jaajajaj, creía que eso solo pasaba aquí en Gandalucía, anda que no me ha pasado veces de regalarme mis biegos por mi cumpleaños cuando era un chaval unas zapatillas o zapatos para vestir y decirme "¿te gustan?" "son de material".

Y yo responderles con un "¿ De que material ? ¿cuero, nailon...?

Y ellos: "de material te estoy diciendo, que pareces que no has salido nunca de la casa".


----------



## asiqué (9 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Jaajajaj, creía que eso solo pasaba aquí en Gandalucía, anda que no me ha pasado veces de regalarme mis biegos por mi cumpleaños cuando era un chaval unas zapatillas o zapatos para vestir y decirme "¿te gustan?" "son de material".
> 
> Y yo responderles con un "¿ De que material ? ¿cuero, nailon...?
> 
> Y ellos: "de material te estoy diciendo, que pareces que no has salido nunca de la casa".



pues por castilla leon lo dicen aun los pacos


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues por castilla leon lo dicen aun los pacos



Pués igual que aquí.


----------



## asiqué (9 Ago 2022)

algo paco;
comer un bocata de lomo + queso + bacon y el cafe con 1 sacarina


----------



## LMLights (9 Ago 2022)

Algo PAQUÍSIMO que recuerdo de esos años 80s, y peligroso. * Tomarse en el bar una aspirina y a la vez un coñac* (no hagais nunca esto, el alcohol dilata los vasos sanguíneos de el intestino delgado y el potente acido acetil salicílico, impide que se cierren, con lo que puedes tener una bonita hemorragia interna, echar sangre negra por la boca y tener que ir corriendo a urgencias).













Esta película poco conocida es una pequeña joya del madrid ochentero.


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> algo paco;
> comer un bocata de lomo + queso + bacon y el cafe con 1 sacarina
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150732



Como debe de entrar eso con una birra helada... te subo el nivel de paquismo, sustituye ese pan por una barra de pan sobao/candeal y el queso por pimientos fritos o pimientos del piquillo en conserva bien escurridos, y el pan untado con ajo y aceite, pero muy poco.


----------



## El Mena (9 Ago 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> Hace usted muy bien poniendo lo que quiera en su hilo. A mi el pajarete de la bandera me da ternura y me parece adorable.



Y yo?

Te parezco adorable, cari?

Allah es grande


----------



## asiqué (9 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Como debe de entrar eso con una birra helada... te subo el nivel de paquismo, sustituye ese pan por una barra de pan sobao/candeal y el queso por pimientos fritos o pimientos del piquillo en conserva bien escurridos, y el pan untado con ajo y aceite, pero muy poco.



pero ese bocata no es de bar poligonero, es mas de bar de pueblo con 2 cojones:




si, soy de esos que les gusta los bocatas con la panceta en lonchas gordas.
Que pasa?


----------



## El Pionero (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## asiqué (9 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>






Los sanitarios azules son mas paco aun


----------



## V. R. N (9 Ago 2022)

El Mena dijo:


> Y yo?
> 
> Te parezco adorable, cari?
> 
> Allah es grande



    me refiero a las águilas, no a los buitres


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (9 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Con 70 tochos y se menea a pelo 350 kilos de sandias de una huerta, sorteando obstaculos y encima las mete colocaditas en ford focus.
> 
> Ese señor no tiene que ir al juzgado, tiene que ir al equipo olimpico.



Lo jodido es que luego a estos los tienes a las 12:00 en los servicios sociales pidiendo la ayuda de dependencia, discapacidad y lo que se tercie porque según ellos mismos "ya no se valen".


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pero ese bocata no es de bar poligonero, es mas de bar de pueblo con 2 cojones:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150953
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150954
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150955
> ...




UUuf ffeso me mola más, con panceta fresca bien gordita y doradita.

Con calamares fritos o atún en escabeche está de vicio (no es bueno abusar del atún, tiene muchos metales pesados como el mercurio).


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Jajajajaja ideal para empotrar a pelito a Mariconchi o a Charo, después un copazo de coñac.


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (9 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1150979
> 
> 
> Los sanitarios azules son mas paco aun



Los hay verdes que son mas horribles aún.


----------



## Andr3ws (10 Ago 2022)




----------



## asiqué (10 Ago 2022)

las tiendas de pueblo con genero casero de calidac indiscutible



Eso se vende solo!!


----------



## medion_no (10 Ago 2022)

Madre mia la botellica de veterano.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> las tiendas de pueblo con genero casero de calidac indiscutible
> Ver archivo adjunto 1151934
> 
> 
> Eso se vende solo!!



 ¿esa pancetita es curada en sal o ahumada? ¿lo de fuera es pimentón? que pinta...

¿En aquellos lares hacéis chicharrones? no son torreznos pero parecido.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Ago 2022)

medion_no dijo:


> Madre mia la botellica de veterano.



Yo no suelo beber, pero a veces los fines de semana, después de comer me gusta ir a una cafetería y pedirme un cortado y luego una copita de veterano con un hielo, al ver que no soy un biego me miran como si fuese un extraterrestre.

Una vez me preguntó la camarera; "¿esto está bueno?"
Le dije; "pruébalo".
Ella: "es que sólo veo pedirlo a señores mayores".
Yo: está mil veces mejor que cualquier guarrada de esas garraferas que tomáis para los cubatas.
Ella: "Voy a probar un pelín jijjijijii." "uy que fuerte está, jijiji".


----------



## asiqué (10 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿esa pancetita es curada en sal o ahumada? ¿lo de fuera es pimentón? que pinta...
> 
> ¿En aquellos lares hacéis chicharrones? no son torreznos pero parecido.



esta curada en sal y por fuera pimenton.
Con chicharrones y anis se hace una torta dulce.
Torta de chicharrones


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Ago 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> http://lwsn.net/images/1019.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Más que paco eso es sórdido, en muchas ocasiones hay una delgada línea entre lo paco y lo sórdido pero no son lo mismo ni se pueden solapar.


----------



## Juan Niebla (10 Ago 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Más que paco eso es sórdido, en muchas ocasiones hay una delgada línea entre lo paco y lo sórdido pero no son lo mismo ni se pueden solapar.



ya, primero puse la del cartel que si es paco de cojones diciendo que la droga mata y debajo un cartel publicitario de una bebida alcohólica, luego puse las otras dos para ilustrar un poco de que época se trata


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Ago 2022)

Kroonstein dijo:


> Una característica estampa de la vertiente vasca de lo Paco; lo Patxi de mierda:





Lo patxi de mierda daría para megahilo propio, los vascongados que se sienten tan especialitos ellos pero aún son más cutres que lo paco x1000.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> El Dandy de Barcelona. 100% Paco. Mezcla entre Mortadelo, personaje de una peli de Torrente y actor porno de Torbe




El detalle del anillo de sello es sublime.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...





Cerveza estrella de levante, Murcia la reserva paquil de occidente, somos los mejores.


----------



## forestal92 (10 Ago 2022)

KOLETA PODRIDA dijo:


> Cerveza estrella de levante, Murcia la reserva paquil de occidente, somos los mejores.



La Murcia profunda de pedanías es una de las zonas más Paco que existen. Poco que envidiar a la Sagra.

Otro día saco fotos cuando pase por la pedanía de las Palas...


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> esta curada en sal y por fuera pimenton.
> Con chicharrones y anis se hace una torta dulce.
> Torta de chicharrones



Pues como me suponía, esa panceta la he comido infinidad de veces, no sé donde la hacen, sólo se que está de vicio, y aquí en las carnicerías es muy común verlas, al igual que la butifarra y otros paco manjares de nuestro paco país.


----------



## Autómata (10 Ago 2022)

Strip Poker en MSX


----------



## sopelmar (11 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



En la última foto se ve una botella de 1 litro no sale MÁS PACO pedir al barman 2 litronas en vez de los quintos que caen de un sorbo


----------



## Gotthard (11 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> algo paco;
> comer un bocata de lomo + queso + bacon y el cafe con 1 sacarina
> Ver archivo adjunto 1150732



La sacarina para calmar la conciencia ¿no?


----------



## El Mena (11 Ago 2022)

V. R. N dijo:


> me refiero a las águilas, no a los buitres



No soy un buitre soy un halcón del desierto. 

Y tú una palomita


Allah es grande


----------



## Gotthard (11 Ago 2022)

Paquismo motero: la Sanglas 400, dura como una piedra. La moto mas paco de la historia de España, y la mas temida porque hubo un tiempo que solo veias Sanglas a los picoletos, a los nacionales y a los municipales. Notese el bigote y el brazo en jarras del guardia de la derecha, y las gafas de sol imitación americana mientras conduce la moto con una sola mano.





Tambien se compraron Guzzi pero el freno disco delantero ya apunta cierta grieta en el paquismo de los centauros de la carretera nacional.




Cuando empezaron a comprar BMW se perdió todo el empaque a pesar de los esfuerzos de los guardias por mantener ese paquismo tan importante a la hora de parar a un ciudadano con su Renault 18 camino de Torrevieja con la jefa, los dos crios, la suegra y el canario.




Y hasta llegar a un punto que ya no sabes si es una moto o una lavadora con ruedas.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (11 Ago 2022)

Piso en venta en Hermanos Machado, Ventas, Madrid — idealista

Un Salón paco de clase media como mandan los cánones







Nuucelar dijo:


> El paquímetro me ha mostrado el siguiente mensaje: " no es posible procesar una imagen con tal volumen de paquismo, por favor renueve su paquímetro".



si, pasa como con el tema de los contadores geiger en la serie Chernobyl

que las autoridades decian que el nivel de radiación no era tan alto....porque había un límite máximo de medida y por encima ya no median mas los aparatos



lo mismo el corbata verde de tecnocasa te dice que no es tan PACO y luego te da un soponcio


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> La sacarina para calmar la conciencia ¿no?



Hay gente que es diabética que no puede tomar azúcar ni productos azucarados, además ese bocata no tiene tantos azúcares, el pan no es grueso de mucha miga y una persona con trabajos físicos duros que se pega el día agachando el lomo no puede desayunar en el descanso un táper de lechuga.

Por cierto @asiqué, en los supermercados hay unas cajitas con sobrecitos de eritritol y glucósidos de esteviol, que se vende como estevia y que es una mejor alternativa a la sacarina.


----------



## asiqué (11 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Hay gente que es diabética que no puede tomar azúcar ni productos azucarados, además ese bocata no tiene tantos azúcares, el pan no es grueso de mucha miga y una persona con trabajos físicos duros que se pega el día agachando el lomo no puede desayunar en el descanso un táper de lechuga.
> 
> Por cierto @asiqué, en los supermercados hay unas cajitas con sobrecitos de eritritol y glucósidos de esteviol, que se vende como estevia y que es una mejor alternativa a la sacarina.



si, soy diabetico tengo todo bajo control y mis analisis son perfectos pienso que cuanto menos haga currar al pancreas mejor, si evito meter azucar puro eso que me llevo.
Me da igual la stevia, en casa tengo 1 bote de sacarina de 1200 pastillas que me dura años ya que si el cafe lo tomo con leche no pongo edulcorante. Solo pongo si esta fuerte o asi.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si, soy diabetico tengo todo bajo control y mis analisis son perfectos pienso que cuanto menos haga currar al pancreas mejor, si evito meter azucar puro eso que me llevo.
> Me da igual la stevia, en casa tengo 1 bote de sacarina de 1200 pastillas que me dura años ya que si el cafe lo tomo con leche no pongo edulcorante. Solo pongo si esta fuerte o asi.



Mas paco es imposible serlo, jajajaja, me alegro de que estés bién, cuídate querido hamijo.
¡ Viva nuestro querido paco @asiqué !
Paconadas/País Paco y el país paco francés son un lugar mejor contigo.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Ago 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> Piso en venta en Hermanos Machado, Ventas, Madrid — idealista
> 
> Un Salón paco de clase media como mandan los cánones
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152428



El paquímetro me ha mostrado el siguiente mensaje: " no es posible procesar una imagen con tal volumen de paquismo, por favor renueve su paquímetro".


----------



## Gotthard (11 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si, soy diabetico tengo todo bajo control y mis analisis son perfectos pienso que cuanto menos haga currar al pancreas mejor, si evito meter azucar puro eso que me llevo.
> Me da igual la stevia, en casa tengo 1 bote de sacarina de 1200 pastillas que me dura años ya que si el cafe lo tomo con leche no pongo edulcorante. Solo pongo si esta fuerte o asi.



Mis disculpas, no fue acertado mi comentario , lo desconocía. Que mejore la cosa.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (11 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> El paquímetro me ha mostrado el siguiente mensaje: " no es posible procesar una imagen con tal volumen de paquismo, por favor renueve su paquímetro".



si, pasa como con el tema de los contadores geiger en la serie Chernobyl

que las autoridades decian que el nivel de radiación no era tan alto....porque había un límite máximo de medida y por encima ya no median mas



lo mismo el corbata verde de tecnocasa te dice que no es tan PACO y luego te da un soponcio


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Mis disculpas, no fue acertado mi comentario , lo desconocía. Que mejore la cosa.



Es normal que no lo supieras, ya que aquí no nos conocemos en persona, un pequeño lapsus lo tiene cualquiera.


----------



## Fabs (11 Ago 2022)

Jaic tegnoloyi tu da mun


----------



## asiqué (11 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Mis disculpas, no fue acertado mi comentario , lo desconocía. Que mejore la cosa.



no hace falta disculpa alguna! tranqui


----------



## Maradono (11 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947566



Empecé mirando a la chica del medio luego a la señora, luego a la chica de arriba, luego al chico y estaba pensando si esta sería una típica familia española, y finalmente miré al señor y era Kim torra, el president de la Generalitat, jajaja


----------



## javiwell (11 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1150369



Conservo esa vajilla heredada de mis abuelos, es eterna, atemporal, la tengo en tono verde botella


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Conservo esa vajilla heredada de mis abuelos, es eterna, atemporal, la tengo en tono verde botella



Ya somos dos hahaha


----------



## asiqué (11 Ago 2022)

Nomeimporta dijo:


> Ya somos dos hahaha



Lo paco CHIC eran los azules!
muy pocos habia, muy pocos.


----------



## M.Karl (11 Ago 2022)

Cocochas de Merluza dijo:


> Nuestro juego de mesa
> Ver archivo adjunto 947874



Florentino Pérez y Nasser Al-Khelaïfi en portada.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Ago 2022)

javiwell dijo:


> Conservo esa vajilla heredada de mis abuelos, es eterna, atemporal, la tengo en tono verde botella



Yo en azul, es la única agradable a la vista.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo paco CHIC eran los azules!
> muy pocos habia, muy pocos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152858



Esa vajilla la tengo yo, mi madre las tenía en cajas nuevas, sin usar, olvidadas en un mueble, me las dio en 2017 cuando compre mi casa.

En ese pequeño cuenco que pones me como de noche un poco de fruta picada con un par de yogures griegos. Un día se me resbaló con el jabón mientras fregaba y al caer al suelo no se rompió, eso no sucede con ninguna otra vajilla.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Ago 2022)

Ha llegado el cansino de La Sagra.

@el avecrem de la paella cúrrate relatos nuevos de La Sagra que siempre pones los mismos.


----------



## Nomeimporta (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## LMLights (12 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo paco CHIC eran los azules!
> muy pocos habia, muy pocos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152858



De esos nunca ví.
Lo que si veía en casa de un amigo era esto.......

Jarras y vasos de Cobre (muy buenos y sanos)










10 beneficios de beber agua de un recipiente de cobre | Yakaranda


----------



## asiqué (12 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> De esos nunca ví.
> Lo que si veía en casa de un amigo era esto.......
> 
> Jarras y vasos de Cobre (muy buenos y sanos)
> ...



ostia tenia eso en el olvido, recuerdo ver por casa de mi abuela mini copas de cobre metidas en una vidriera, nunca vi que se usaran


----------



## El Pionero (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## L'omertá (12 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Algo PAQUÍSIMO que recuerdo de esos años 80s, y peligroso. * Tomarse en el bar una aspirina y a la vez un coñac* (no hagais nunca esto, el alcohol dilata los vasos sanguíneos de el intestino delgado y el potente acido acetil salicílico, impide que se cierren, con lo que puedes tener una bonita hemorragia interna, echar sangre negra por la boca y tener que ir corriendo a urgencias).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande.


----------



## L'omertá (12 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



Hacía que no me reía de esta manera....

Un abrazo. Grande!


----------



## L'omertá (12 Ago 2022)

Mi Paco-aporte.

No sé si estará, cruzar a Portugal para ir a por ESTE café.


----------



## asiqué (12 Ago 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Mi Paco-aporte.
> 
> No sé si estará, cruzar a Portugal para ir a por ESTE café.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154055



el rico torrefacto es de un paquismo atemporal.
Tortilla + torrefacto hirviendo por la mañana y a funcionar.



ahhh ese torrefacto mañanero del bar poligonero. Servido entre 90- 95° en una taza usada por mas de 15 años.
Lo bebes, vas al wc a descargar y ya estas listo para remar todo el dia.

Al fondo se observa una botella de Terry, compañero ideal del torrefacto para esos dias que necesitas una bebida energetica de hombres.


----------



## Ratona001 (12 Ago 2022)

Literatura - ¡¡SUPERPROMOCIÓN!! Mis ebooks gratis


Hola a todo el mundo: Como ya anuncié, volvería a haber una nueva promoción de mis libros gratis en Amazon. Durante este fin de semana (del 12 al 14 de agosto de 2022) podéis descargaros libremente mis ebooks: Mis libros en Amazon ¿Queréis saber de qué van? Bueno, pues he grabado un nuevo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ratona001 (12 Ago 2022)

@asiqué falta el Croissant ese que lleva meses en el estante y nadie compra


----------



## asiqué (12 Ago 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> @asiqué falta el Croissant ese que lleva meses en el estante y nadie compra





soy de tortilla con cebolla + torrefacto.


----------



## Ratona001 (12 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1154201
> 
> soy de tortilla con cebolla + torrefacto.



Buena elección.


----------



## Ciclope (12 Ago 2022)

La primera Navidad en casa de tus suegros y te ofrecen del mueble-bar un poquito de anís, con el tapón pegado de azúcar de los años que llevaba guardada:


----------



## Pichorrica (12 Ago 2022)

No se si se habrá posteado, pero tomar el fresco en la puerta por la tarde-noche es una de las tradiciones más paquiles de nuestra cultura


----------



## El Pionero (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## James the rock (13 Ago 2022)

Irerod dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 949863
> 
> Cuadro que todos los niños tenian en su habitacion. Un certificado como Paco manda.



Joder,yo tenía uno de esos,ni me acordaba hasta que lo he visto,gracias conflorero,este hilo es muy top


----------



## LMLights (13 Ago 2022)

James the rock dijo:


> Joder,yo tenía uno de esos,ni me acordaba hasta que lo he visto,gracias conflorero,este hilo es muy top



Yo también, bueno era el de mi hermano, para encuadrar en la habitación, con los datos del nacimiento, hora, clínica, etc.
Un detalle MUY PACO y entrañable, hoy ya no hay estos detalles minimalístas.







Ese de los Reyes Católicos, exáctamente el mísmo lo tenía mi hermano (se ve que hicieron muchas copias), el mío era más clásico con una cigüeña.


----------



## James the rock (13 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Yo también, bueno era el de mi hermano, para encuadrar en la habitación, con los datos del nacimiento, hora, clínica, etc.
> Un detalle MUY PACO y entrañable, hoy ya no hay estos detalles minimalístas.
> 
> 
> ...



Mi cuñado tiene también ese mismo,que aún lo conserva,el de la cigueña que dices lo tenia mi señora


----------



## Knight who says ni (13 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Hay algo más paco que el bonobús, y es la funda del bonobús...


----------



## Topacio (14 Ago 2022)




----------



## asiqué (15 Ago 2022)

Anuncio LiDL paco de cuando aun usaban la musiquilla del eslogan MEJOR PRECIO Y CALIDAD.
Ya modernizaron las 5000 pst por 30€



muchos lo tendriais en el olvido


----------



## Doctor Wax (16 Ago 2022)

Paco paco






Enviado desde mi M2101K6G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## asiqué (16 Ago 2022)

esquina paco dentro de un salon paco.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (16 Ago 2022)

En el sitio adonde nos dirigimos me parece a mi que lo Paco nos parecerá estilo Luis XVI versallesco o algo así, una especie de Edad de Oro perdida.


----------



## asiqué (16 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> En el sitio adonde nos dirigimos me parece a mi que lo Paco nos parecerá estilo Luis XVI versallesco o algo así, una especie de Edad de Oro perdida.



no hago mas que decirlo


----------



## capitan anchoa (16 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Anuncio LiDL paco de cuando aun usaban la musiquilla del eslogan MEJOR PRECIO Y CALIDAD.
> Ya modernizaron las 5000 pst por 30€
> 
> 
> ...



Para nada, la musica se usó hasta el 2.007-2.008, para mí era un jingle que le daba mucha definición a la marca. Lidl ha pasado de ser un auténtico supermercado "Paco" a ser un supermercado más pero en los inicios era Paco Paco pero Paco.


----------



## asiqué (16 Ago 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> Para nada, la musica se usó hasta el 2.007-2.008, para mí era un jingle que le daba mucha definición a la marca. Lidl ha pasado de ser un auténtico supermercado "Paco" a ser un supermercado más pero en los inicios era Paco Paco pero Paco.



Si señor, era de lo mas paco que habia.


----------



## El Pionero (16 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Anuncio LiDL paco de cuando aun usaban la musiquilla del eslogan MEJOR PRECIO Y CALIDAD.
> Ya modernizaron las 5000 pst por 30€
> 
> 
> ...





Y el que salía el calvo


----------



## Turbamulta (16 Ago 2022)

Unos "plomos" que se decía antes (mítico "saltaron los plomos"), en el punto donde entraba la instalación eléctrica de la calle en las casas había uno siempre para que en caso de cortocircuito se supone que se quemaban los filamentos y se cortaba la corriente, en la casa de mis abuelos en el pueblo siempre que quedaba la casa vacía varios días el último que salía tenía que "sacar los plomos" que era retirar la tapa con los filamentos que hacían el contacto para cerrar el circuito, al ponerlos en la penumbra se solía ver un chispacito.


----------



## Torimbia (16 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



En nuestro barrio el tema de las chapas estaba superprofesionalizado. 

Conseguíamos las chapas en los bares, nos dejaban entrar detrás de las barras a rebuscar las que no estuviesen dobladas. Luego tocaba recortar al ciclista de algún cromo y ya llegaba la parte más jodida y artesanal. Se buscaba un trozo de vidrio del tamaño aproximado y a darle forma para que encajase en la chapa. Con ayuda de un canto rodao se iba desgastando el borde con toda la paciencia golpeando y pellizcando en plan paleolítico. Y ya sólo quedaba "sellar" con plastilina.

No encuentro fotos de nada parecido. Seríamos los únicos que lo hacíamos?


----------



## Torimbia (16 Ago 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Unos "plomos" que se decía antes (mítico "saltaron los plomos"), en el punto donde entraba la instalación eléctrica de la calle en las casas había uno siempre para que en caso de cortocircuito se supone que se quemaban los filamentos y se cortaba la corriente, en la casa de mis abuelos en el pueblo siempre que quedaba la casa vacía varios días el último que salía tenía que "sacar los plomos" que era retirar la tapa con los filamentos que hacían el contacto para cerrar el circuito, al ponerlos en la penumbra se solía ver un chispacito.



Me tocó reponer el cobre de "los plomos" docenas de veces. Su suponía que debía ser algo fino para que saltase en caso de corto. Pero después de unas cuantas veces de pasar lo mismo siempre acababa por poner un hilo bien gordo que aguantase. Estamos vivos de milagro, supongo.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (16 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no hago mas que decirlo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1158126



Ya quisiéramos que el futuro fuera Paco, ya quisiéramos....

O mucho me equivoco o pinta mas color Mamadou...


----------



## asiqué (16 Ago 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Ya quisiéramos que el futuro fuera Paco, ya quisiéramos....
> 
> O mucho me equivoco o pinta mas color Mamadou...



volveran las costumbres paco de hacer mucho con poco, ya cuando eso sea inviable vendra lo peor.
Pero volveremos a ver bocatas de choped envueltos en periodico, guisos basicos, arreglar la ropa de tu hermano para usarla tu, veremos los bajos sacados y parches en la rodilla
Pedir que la familia del pueblo te mande un paquete con comida de la huerta del tio Paco aprovechando que Paquita viene a un tramite a la capital…
3 generaciones en el mismo zulo.
el ocio basico de salir por el barrio solo el domingo a la tarde.


----------



## InKilinaTor (17 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> En nuestro barrio el tema de las chapas estaba superprofesionalizado.
> 
> Conseguíamos las chapas en los bares, nos dejaban entrar detrás de las barras a rebuscar las que no estuviesen dobladas. Luego tocaba recortar al ciclista de algún cromo y ya llegaba la parte más jodida y artesanal. Se buscaba un trozo de vidrio del tamaño aproximado y a darle forma para que encajase en la chapa. Con ayuda de un canto rodao se iba desgastando el borde con toda la paciencia golpeando y pellizcando en plan paleolítico. Y ya sólo quedaba "sellar" con plastilina.
> 
> No encuentro fotos de nada parecido. Seríamos los únicos que lo hacíamos?



Nosotros hacíamos eso también, pero yo cerraba los bordes de la chapa sobre el cristal, aún recuerdo la ilusión que me hizo que mi padre trajera un trozo de cristal de color verde , ahí inventé el tuning chapero XD.

Tenía un alicate que flipas, no recuerdo a quien se lo robe, en vez de un eje tenía dos, aún lo estoy viendo como si fuera ayer y hace más de 40 años.


----------



## Torimbia (17 Ago 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Nosotros hacíamos eso también, pero yo cerraba los bordes de la chapa sobre el cristal, aún recuerdo la ilusión que me hizo que mi padre trajera un trozo de cristal de color verde , ahí inventé el tuning chapero XD.
> 
> Tenía un alicate que flipas, no recuerdo a quien se lo robe, en vez de un eje tenía dos, aún lo estoy viendo como si fuera ayer y hace más de 40 años.



Carallo, todavía complicábais más el proceso que nosotros. Entre hacer las chapas, dibujar el circuito y competir seguro que se os pasaban volando esas tardes infinitas de verano. En nuestra calle había tan poco tráfico que jugábamos en medio de la calzada y nos apartábamos (a regañadientes) cuando pasaba un coche. Benditos 70´s.


----------



## asiqué (17 Ago 2022)

Mis amigos y yo poniamos cera de velas en las chapas, pero por que jugamos a apostarlas, el que llegara a la meta por un circuito con obstaculos ganaba.
Como un rallycross pero con chapas que aqui llamamos iturris.
Incluso podiamos poner un tramo con una rotonda que fuera una cagada de perro, la tension era maxima para no tocarla


----------



## Ace Tone (17 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> En nuestro barrio el tema de las chapas estaba superprofesionalizado.
> 
> Conseguíamos las chapas en los bares, nos dejaban entrar detrás de las barras a rebuscar las que no estuviesen dobladas. Luego tocaba recortar al ciclista de algún cromo y ya llegaba la parte más jodida y artesanal. Se buscaba un trozo de vidrio del tamaño aproximado y a darle forma para que encajase en la chapa. Con ayuda de un canto rodao se iba desgastando el borde con toda la paciencia golpeando y pellizcando en plan paleolítico. Y ya sólo quedaba "sellar" con plastilina.
> 
> No encuentro fotos de nada parecido. Seríamos los únicos que lo hacíamos?



No erais los únicos, recuerdo que se hacía eso que dices.



Torimbia dijo:


> Me tocó reponer el cobre de "los plomos" docenas de veces. Su suponía que debía ser algo fino para que saltase en caso de corto. Pero después de unas cuantas veces de pasar lo mismo siempre acababa por poner un hilo bien gordo que aguantase. Estamos vivos de milagro, supongo.



En las tiendas vendían filamentos ya preparados de distinto grosor para distintos amperajes, pero casi todo el mundo usaba hilos de cobre sacados de un trozo de cable sin calcular nada, así que que lo normal era que se quedaran cortos en grosor y se fundieran a la mínima, o que se pasaran de grosor y de esa forma no protegían realmente la instalación.


----------



## LMLights (17 Ago 2022)

En la España de finales de los 70 primeros 80s no se hacía tanto deporte como hoy en día. Recuerdo con ilusión ir al Corte Inglés y que me compraran una par de camisetas PACO ADIDAS.







Yo me pillé una azúl oscuro que simulaba la de fútbol de Escocia, equipo bastante potente entonces.







Luego algún amigo envidioso me bromeaba con el acrónimo de ADIDAS (Asociación de Idiotas Dispuestos a Superarse).





Camisetas que desentonaban completamente con las Paredes o Yumas (que las Adidas eran caras y el salario medio daba para lo justo, yo heredé unas de mi hermano, y eso que cantaban un huevo, pues aún así me las puse).

En casa, mi padre tenía una bolsa de deportes como esta. Igualita.







Domingos en el monte de El Pardo a hacer parrillada y pelotear un poco.


----------



## Nuucelar (17 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> En la España de finales de los 70 primeros 80s no se hacía tanto deporte como hoy en día. Recuerdo con ilusión ir al Corte Inglés y que me compraran una par de camisetas PACO ADIDAS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si te gusta la primera camiseta que pones, en la web del lidl, las tienes, hasta hace poco al menos, y más barata que en otros sitios.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (18 Ago 2022)

NUEVO SALON PACO DETECTED

Preparen sus pacómetros



https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/98565363/?xts=582065&xtor=EPR-1149-[express_alerts_20220817]-20220817-[Property.New.Photo]-72476779963@1-20220817125350&isFromSavedSearch=true


----------



## OBDC (18 Ago 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> NUEVO SALON PACO DETECTED
> 
> Preparen sus pacómetros
> 
> ...



De museo...

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## asiqué (18 Ago 2022)

mi antiguo salon.
Lo despaquice, tenia un mueble desproporcional que hacia la sala muy pequeña y oscura


----------



## palmerita (18 Ago 2022)

para oscuras las cortinas ya sabes cual. y ese salón despaquizado no estaba nada mal.


----------



## MTD92 (18 Ago 2022)

Es otro nivel


----------



## Torimbia (18 Ago 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1160355
> 
> 
> Es otro nivel




Estoooooooo. A ver, no tengo mucho mundo. Pero eso no es una botella de licor aleman? Qué hace en el baño?


----------



## MTD92 (18 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Estoooooooo. A ver, no tengo mucho mundo. Pero eso no es una botella de licor aleman? Qué hace en el baño?



Amenizar la ducha


----------



## Turbamulta (18 Ago 2022)

Tal vez alguien habrá utilizado la botella de jagermeister como recipiente para darle pacoempaque a una colonia de litro o algo asi


----------



## asiqué (19 Ago 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> para oscuras las cortinas ya sabes cual. y ese salón despaquizado no estaba nada mal.



Al final te vas al ignore


----------



## palmerita (19 Ago 2022)

qué le vamos a hacer ...


----------



## asiqué (20 Ago 2022)

Fiestas en Bilbao, y yo como PACO tengo que ir a mi lugar


----------



## MTD92 (21 Ago 2022)




----------



## Maybe (22 Ago 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


> Es otro nivel



Sublime 

Siempre que paso con la bici delante de este cartel me acuerdo de vosotros, hoy por fin me he parado a hacerle foto:







Me hace mucha gracia el busto de la señá Mercedes tamaño King Kong ahí en el medio (es enorme el cartel). El resto tampoco tiene desperdicio: el color verde botella, la foto de la fachada del mesón a un lado, la tipografía, etc... a mi entender lo convierten en una obra cumbre del paquismo.


----------



## asiqué (22 Ago 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Sublime
> 
> Siempre que paso con la bici delante de este cartel me acuerdo de vosotros, hoy por fin me he parado a hacerle foto:
> 
> ...



Ahi seguro que hay buena tortilla de patata


----------



## escalador (22 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1160067
> Ver archivo adjunto 1160068
> 
> 
> ...



Pues a mí me parece que la calidez y el empaque que otorgan esos muebles a un salón no hay minimalismo que lo pueda igualar. Y las alfombras, ¡oh, las alfombras persas!
En casa de mi madre tiene mueble y mesa mastodóntica de madera maciza que cada vez que le entran dudas de cambiarlos le digo que NI SE LE OCURRA. Si un día vuelvo a casa por Navidad y me encuentro 4 cuboides blancos por muebles en lugar de un señor salón pacocó se me rompería el corazón. Me quedaría sin raíces.


----------



## MTD92 (22 Ago 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Sublime
> 
> Siempre que paso con la bici delante de este cartel me acuerdo de vosotros, hoy por fin me he parado a hacerle foto:
> 
> ...



Es una maravilla la disparidad entre el estilo del _bocadillo_ de las especialidades y el de Merche.


----------



## asiqué (22 Ago 2022)

bares pacos entrañables


----------



## tucco (22 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> En nuestro barrio el tema de las chapas estaba superprofesionalizado.
> 
> Conseguíamos las chapas en los bares, nos dejaban entrar detrás de las barras a rebuscar las que no estuviesen dobladas. Luego tocaba recortar al ciclista de algún cromo y ya llegaba la parte más jodida y artesanal. Se buscaba un trozo de vidrio del tamaño aproximado y a darle forma para que encajase en la chapa. Con ayuda de un canto rodao se iba desgastando el borde con toda la paciencia golpeando y pellizcando en plan paleolítico. Y ya sólo quedaba "sellar" con plastilina.
> 
> No encuentro fotos de nada parecido. Seríamos los únicos que lo hacíamos?



Lo describes exactamente como lo recuerdo. Las Fórmula 1 de las chapas eran las de Cinzano, más pequeñas y compactas. Se pintaba con tiza un circuito en el suelo, y cada jugador pellizcaba la chapa por turnos. Una parte del circuito era más estrecha y sinuosa, eran los puertos de montaña.
Aún más sofisticado era el fútbol-chapas, con torneos entre calles...


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ago 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Sublime
> 
> Siempre que paso con la bici delante de este cartel me acuerdo de vosotros, hoy por fin me he parado a hacerle foto:
> 
> ...



¡Pero que genial!


----------



## asiqué (22 Ago 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Lo describes exactamente como lo recuerdo. Las Fórmula 1 de las chapas eran las de Cinzano, más pequeñas y compactas. Se pintaba con tiza un circuito en el suelo, y cada jugador pellizcaba la chapa por turnos. Una parte del circuito era más estrecha y sinuosa, eran los puertos de montaña.
> Aún más sofisticado era el fútbol-chapas, con torneos entre calles...



Solo nosotros haciamos rally cross con las chapas? 
vaya… circuito con obstaculos, barro, cuestas, una cagada fresca de perro…
y jugabamos por los papeles eh? se apostaban las chapas jajaja
Nosotros rellenavamos los iturris, aqui se llaman asi, con cera derretida.
Se podian tunear metiendo algo que pese para ganar precision. Yo metia una arandela que no se notaba a la vista.


----------



## asiqué (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## LMLights (23 Ago 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Siempre que paso con la bici delante de este cartel me acuerdo de vosotros, hoy por fin me he parado a hacerle foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese tipo de publicidad más personalista (supuestamente tiempo hace era auténtica), hoy ya no lo se.....

me recuerda a esto....













a nuestras abuelas, robustas, rocosas y severas (si escuece es que te está curando la herida)

a las recetas personalizadas, las fórmulas magistrales de las farmacias (que aún ellos llamaban BOTICA), y a tratar con mucho respeto y el DON por delante al médico de familia (que a veces hasta venía a casa si el niño cogía algo "grave").....

Todo ello amenizado con esta sintonia por las tardes



Abuelas que te soltaban un cachete (HOSTIA) a la mínima, y aún así tremendamente entrañables y amables.


----------



## Maybe (23 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> a nuestras abuelas, robustas, rocosas y severas (si escuece es que te está curando la herida)
> a las recetas personalizadas, las fórmulas magistrales de las farmacias (que aún ellos llamaban BOTICA)



Sí, supongo que el cartel pretende evocar tiempos pretéritos y despertar la añoranza por ese tipo de comida casera simple y deliciosa, sin moderneces. La idea era buena, pero no han sabido plasmarla y el resultado ha quedado un tanto grotesco.




MTD92 dijo:


> Es una maravilla la disparidad entre el estilo del _bocadillo_ de las especialidades y el de Merche.



Así es. Que la cara de Merche no os impida fijaros en el bosque... el diablo está en los detalles 



Jevitronka dijo:


> ¡Pero que genial!



Jaja, ¿a que sí? Me congratula que el pueblo burbujo sepa valorar y apreciar debidamente esta joya.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Sí, supongo que el cartel pretende evocar tiempos pretéritos y despertar la añoranza por ese tipo de comida casera simple y deliciosa, sin moderneces. La idea era buena, pero no han sabido plasmarla y el resultado ha quedado un tanto grotesco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La composición es extraordinaria. Obra crumbre


----------



## Maybe (23 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> bares pacos entrañables



Lo veo y lo subo:



Es una foto propia reciente, de un efímero _road trip_ laboral por un lugar de La Mancha de cuyo nombre no quiero acordarme. Para que veáis que de vez en cuando me codeo con la flor y nata de la sociedad 

El local merece una foto general más detallada, pero no quería que salieran las caras de la gente. Una pena, porque había unas columnas y unos adornos en el techo dignos de mostrar. La ubicación también era muy top, estaba enfrente de un puticlub


----------



## El Pionero (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (23 Ago 2022)




----------



## asiqué (23 Ago 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voy con todo. Bar paco marinero en Castro, el cual esta libre de turistas, solo los del pueblo sabemos!
Lo frecuentaba bastante, boquerones caaeros, anchoas albardadas en temporada y excelente tortilla de patata.







y de estas que estas tranquilo con tu tortilla sobre plato de duralex te pones a mirar los recortes de periodicos enmarcados y ves que la cocinera sale en varias fotos con Arzak y Berasategui.

Te quedas loco y lees; Premio a la MEJOR TORTILLA DE PATATA DE ESPAÑA.

QUE VIVAN LOS BARES PACO!!









Dónde se hacen las mejores tortillas de patata de España


Las mejores tortillas de patata de España de Galicia a Córdoba, pasando por Madrid y Palencia, dónde comer las mejores tortillas de patatas.




www.elindependiente.com






2,50€ pintxo tortilla + cerveza 

me descojono del pijerio


----------



## OBDC (23 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> bares pacos entrañables
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164632
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164633



Eso no es un bar Paco, tiene estilazo. Mira los bancos, eso no se ve en cualquier lado.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (23 Ago 2022)

Mítico. Hace mucho tiempo que ya no está.


----------



## Karamba (23 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> En nuestro barrio el tema de las chapas estaba superprofesionalizado.
> 
> Conseguíamos las chapas en los bares, nos dejaban entrar detrás de las barras a rebuscar las que no estuviesen dobladas. Luego tocaba recortar al ciclista de algún cromo y ya llegaba la parte más jodida y artesanal. Se buscaba un trozo de vidrio del tamaño aproximado y a darle forma para que encajase en la chapa. Con ayuda de un canto rodao se iba desgastando el borde con toda la paciencia golpeando y pellizcando en plan paleolítico. Y ya sólo quedaba "sellar" con plastilina.
> 
> No encuentro fotos de nada parecido. Seríamos los únicos que lo hacíamos?





tucco dijo:


> Lo describes exactamente como lo recuerdo. Las Fórmula 1 de las chapas eran las de Cinzano, más pequeñas y compactas. Se pintaba con tiza un circuito en el suelo, y cada jugador pellizcaba la chapa por turnos. Una parte del circuito era más estrecha y sinuosa, eran los puertos de montaña.
> Aún más sofisticado era el fútbol-chapas, con torneos entre calles...



Era como decís, pero sellar con plastilina era muy paco para la época.
La chapa era mucho más _tunning_, "corría más" (como los coches bifaros, jejeje) y se mantenía en los bordillos sin caerse si el vidrio estaba sellado con cera blanca de vela en lugar de con plastilina. Una chapa sellada con cera blanca tenía otro glamour. La plastilina era muy guarra y se ensuciaba rápido.
Me habéis hecho _de_ llorar, cabrones.


----------



## Karamba (23 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Incluso podiamos poner un tramo con una rotonda que fuera una cagada de perro, la tension era maxima para no tocarla


----------



## Maybe (23 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> voy con todo. Bar paco marinero en Castro, el cual esta libre de turistas, solo los del pueblo sabemos!



Wow... pero ese bar es una pasada!

Ya quisiera yo que me hubiesen puesto ese menú en el tugurio entrañable bar que puse más arriba 



Spoiler: Pacomenú del día (no apto para estómagos sensibles)


----------



## Turbamulta (23 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Panera floreada donde se guardaban trozos de pan de días anteriores que acababan en el colacao del desayuno, la sopa o para hacer torrijas, todo un clásico.


----------



## Karamba (23 Ago 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


>



Eso no es paco, es Franz.
Afortunadamente en Alemania hay un bastión infranqueable.


----------



## InKilinaTor (23 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Joder , acabo de ver la casa donde vivia de niño.

Ahi afuera dejaba las albarcas o las katiuskas y me ponía las chirucas de andar en casa.


----------



## damnit (23 Ago 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> Lo veo y lo subo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un clasiquísimo del neopaquismo esos azulejos y la barra metálica. Fijo que eso es la Sagra.


----------



## damnit (23 Ago 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Mítico. Hace mucho tiempo que ya no está.



Un clásico, pero ese tren con esa 252 ya es posterior a 1992, se sale un poco del marco temporal del paquismo, aunque el tren en sí mismo efectivamente es de lo más Paco.

Para irnos a lo Paco auténtico deberíamos poner más trenes de este tipo:







tracción Alco diésel, coches 1000 o 2000 o lo que coño sean, que nos evocan a inmigrantes volviendo de la vendimia en Francia, primeras campañas electorales del PSOE, chaquetas de pana con coderas, maletas de piel, etc...


----------



## asiqué (23 Ago 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Joder , acabo de ver la casa donde vivia de niño.
> 
> Ahi afuera dejaba las albarcas o las katiuskas y me ponía las chirucas de andar en casa.



apuesto a que tu nevera era marca Corcho.


----------



## Maybe (23 Ago 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Un clasiquísimo del neopaquismo esos azulejos y la barra metálica. Fijo que eso es la Sagra.



Caliente, caliente... no es La Sagra, pero no queda muy lejos. Buen ojo!


----------



## InKilinaTor (24 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> apuesto a que tu nevera era marca Corcho.



Por supuesto y la lavadora era esa que era como un barreño que daba vueltas, donde venía medio.puebloma lavar,.por que fuimos los primeros en tener lavadora,( la trajeron de alemánia ) la centrífugadora...

Que poco consciente era de la miseria que nos rodeaba, los hombres salían a las 5 andando a trabajar y regresaban a las 21, la ropa se remendaba mil veces y un detalle que me acabo de acordar , SE PAGABA POR PUNTO DE LUZ y mi padre coloco un ladrón en la bombilla donde salían dos cables , ¡pavernos matao!...


----------



## Torimbia (24 Ago 2022)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Por supuesto y la lavadora era esa que era como un barreño que daba vueltas, donde venía medio.puebloma lavar,.por que fuimos los primeros en tener lavadora,( la trajeron de alemánia ) la centrífugadora...
> 
> Que poco consciente era de la miseria que nos rodeaba, los hombres salían a las 5 andando a trabajar y regresaban a las 21, la ropa se remendaba mil veces y un detalle que me acabo de acordar , SE PAGABA POR PUNTO DE LUZ y mi padre coloco un ladrón en la bombilla donde salían dos cables , ¡pavernos matao!...



En los pueblos era bastante común ver un casquillo de bombilla con enchufe. Para no tener que andar metiendo más cable.


----------



## tucco (24 Ago 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Un clásico, pero ese tren con esa 252 ya es posterior a 1992, se sale un poco del marco temporal del paquismo, aunque el tren en sí mismo efectivamente es de lo más Paco.
> 
> Para irnos a lo Paco auténtico deberíamos poner más trenes de este tipo:
> 
> ...



Exacto, esa es la idea. Los coches son los 8000, que tampoco son lo más Paco. Y eso que los departamentos de segunda clase, y sus asientos de eskai azul lo eran en gran medida. 



El auténtico coche Paco es el 5000. Destartalado y siempre oliendo a orines.


Y la locomotora Paco no puede ser otra que la Alco 1300, con su penacho de humo que nada envidiaba al portaviones ruso Kuznetsov...
En la foto, tirando del ómnibus de Jaén a Puente Genil. Paquismo ferroviario premium.


----------



## damnit (24 Ago 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Exacto, esa es la idea. Los coches son los 8000, que tampoco son lo más Paco. Y eso que los departamentos de segunda clase, y sus asientos de eskai azul lo eran en gran medida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apuesto a que HUSTEC ha sido o es un empleado de la una, grande y libre Renfe de España con algunos tiros ya pegados. Mis respetocs.


----------



## asiqué (24 Ago 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Exacto, esa es la idea. Los coches son los 8000, que tampoco son lo más Paco. Y eso que los departamentos de segunda clase, y sus asientos de eskai azul lo eran en gran medida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yo diria que la ultima foto es una maqueta!


----------



## tucco (24 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> yo diria que la ultima foto es una maqueta!



Buena vista, así es, pero la composición es muy representativa de esa época.


----------



## tucco (24 Ago 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Apuesto a que HUSTEC ha sido o es un empleado de la una, grande y libre Renfe de España con algunos tiros ya pegados. Mis respetocs.



No, por desgracia. Es solo una afición que uno arrastra desde niño. Pero el tren ya no es lo que era. Ahora son vehículos sin alma. Contenedores de personas que te llevan de un sitio a otro.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (24 Ago 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Un clásico, pero ese tren con esa 252 ya es posterior a 1992, se sale un poco del marco temporal del paquismo, aunque el tren en sí mismo efectivamente es de lo más Paco.
> 
> Para irnos a lo Paco auténtico deberíamos poner más trenes de este tipo:
> 
> ...





Yo soy más de éstas. Se alargó la vida útil de los modelos PACO lo máximo que se pudo.
Spoiler, vamos a cargarnos el material útil vendiéndolo a precio de chatarra para comprar más chatarra, pero eh, es nueva.


----------



## damnit (24 Ago 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166415
> 
> Yo soy más de éstas. Se alargó la vida útil de los modelos PACO lo máximo que se pudo.Es la primera vez que meto un spoiler, no sé si se ve.



El ferrocarril español es paquismo puro, daría para un hilo entero


----------



## damnit (24 Ago 2022)

Añadiendo al paquismo ferroviario, como buen aficionado (y algo más) que me considero, voy a añadir otra foto bastante paco, haciendo honor a una de mis locomotoras favoritas (la que tiene de foto de perfil de hecho el amigo @tucco), la 340, o 4000:







Doy por hecho que esta foto sería a primeros de los 70 en lo que parece la estación de Puerta de Atocha, con lo que posiblemente era el "rápido" Madrid-Barcelona. Casualmente, esta 4020 creo que es de hecho la única que se conserva de todas las que fabricaron (unas 30), y era una maravilla de la ingeniería de entonces, con su convertidor de par hidráulico. El paquismo español y la falta de conocimientos las condujeron a estas máquinas a una muerte prematura, porque sencillamente se malutilizaron y nadie sabía mantenerlas adecuadamente.


----------



## MTD92 (24 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Eso no es paco, es Franz.
> Afortunadamente en Alemania hay un bastión infranqueable.



Jajajaja, reconozco que no lo pondría ni para Carnaval.


----------



## MTD92 (24 Ago 2022)

¡Ostia las cabinas! Cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor.


----------



## asiqué (24 Ago 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


> ¡Ostia las cabinas! Cualquier tiempo pasado fue mejor.



ojo al dato señor. La cabina es paco, pero este tipo de cabina es PRO paco


esta esta a dia de hoy en el barrio donde me crie, barrio paco paco.
Y como no una señora paco que saldria del mercado, ya que esa cabina esta enfrente.
Ahora entendeis de donde viene mi paquismo;


----------



## palmerita (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)

Hasta hace 2 o 3 años aún las podía encontrar en los chinos. Ya no...


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (25 Ago 2022)

https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/97744357/



La verdad es que con las cosas que encuentras en idealista, a veces uno se pregunta porque antes los gustos del pueblo llano eran tan....entre oscurantistas y barrocos

Joder, los que critican el estilo blanco minimalista con maderas claras ¿de verdad preferirian vivir así?

Tratar de copiar el estilo de un palacete burgues en un saloncito de clase obrera suele conducir a resultados ridículos

Joder el gotelé es tan pronunciado que lo notas hasta con una foto de poca definición.


----------



## Paisaje (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (25 Ago 2022)

Crónicas desde la murcia profunda, región desconocida que esconde aún joyas del paquismo en su versión más kinki y underground.

Recientemente me recomendaron una persona que se dedica a pintar coches de manera "extraoficial" en plena calle por 200-300 euros. Así que fui para informarme.

Al igual que cuando os presenté a bar Paloma, cualquier relato de lo ocurrido y observado estaría tan lejos de hacer justicia a la realidad, que la única manera de transmitir tal grado de paquismo es mostraros mi experiencia de nuevo en forma visual.

En esta primera imagen, todos los presentes son españoles. Observemos la riqueza cromática de tonos cutáneos, un análisis genético nos podría dar pistas de los variopintos orígenes de estos nuestros compatriotas. No se descarta que los resultados apuntasen en el mapa a zonas exóticas, de Bombay a Riad, pasando por Afganistán y el Turkestan profundo.




Pero no creáis que estás gentes autóctonas son endogamicas ni xenófobas. Prueba de ello es como se comportan de forma inclusiva con jóvenes menas, a los que forman y confían tareas de alta cualificación a cambio de materias medicinales tradicionales en su cultura de origen.

Y es que no se puede negar que no haya similitudes culturales, por no decir de sangre. Estos pequeños pagapensiones son incluso de tono cromático más claro que algunos de los compatriotas presentes.




Una imagen más si permitís para ilustrar está idílica postal de fusión multicultural. No solo pagan nuestras pensiones sino que además dan una segunda vida a estas joyas Paco de cuatro ruedas.


----------



## asiqué (25 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Hasta hace 2 o 3 años aún las podía encontrar en los chinos. Ya no...



si quieres aun puedes comprarlas, no se si en chinos, eso si.
Se prohibe el uso en hogar y comercios PERO NO EN INDUSTRIA.
De echo compras la tipica bombilla de 60w y pone - solo para uso industrial- pero vamos tu la pones en donde quieras.


----------



## asiqué (25 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Crónicas desde la murcia profunda, región desconocida que esconde aún joyas del paquismo en su versión más kinki y underground.
> 
> Recientemente me recomendaron una persona que se dedica a pintar coches de manera "extraoficial" en plena calle por 200-300 euros. Así que fui para informarme.
> 
> ...



un toledo o leon del 98 al 2004 yo no lo considero paco aun.

La panza sobre genitales si


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Un clásico, pero ese tren con esa 252 ya es posterior a 1992, se sale un poco del marco temporal del paquismo, aunque el tren en sí mismo efectivamente es de lo más Paco.
> 
> Para irnos a lo Paco auténtico deberíamos poner más trenes de este tipo:
> 
> ...



Esas Alco eran canela en rama, las 2100 eran unas maquinas cojonudas como la mayoría de las diésel de AlCo, potentes y duras como tanques.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Añadiendo al paquismo ferroviario, como buen aficionado (y algo más) que me considero, voy a añadir otra foto bastante paco, haciendo honor a una de mis locomotoras favoritas (la que tiene de foto de perfil de hecho el amigo @tucco), la 340, o 4000:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las 4000 se las cargaron porque las pusieron a remolcar trenes de mercancías sin haber sido diseñadas para ello. A estas maravillas alemanas les pasó lo mismo que les va a pasar a las 252, las cuales ya están siendo usadas en mercancías cuando al igual que las 4000 nunca fueron diseñadas para esa tarea.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ese mismo exprimidor lo tengo yo y aunque lo uso a diario funciona como el primer día.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

lo gaiter del besòs dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1126524
> 
> siempre había panolis que picaban. Les estaba bien empleado, los ganchos eran tan burdos que aún les engañaban poco
> Ya viendo el personal que manejaba el cotarro en la Rambla….



Y siguen picando, en Benidorm están muy activos y la gente es tan SUVnormal que pica, lo cojonudo es que no solo engañan a guiris, tambien hay autóctonos que caen en la estafa.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> la mejor escena del señor Gil en un jacuzzi;
> Como molaron los 90 joder
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134736



Gil era nuestro Donald Trump, un tío con un par de cojones y sin pelos en la lengua para cagarse en los muertos de quien fuese menester.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

Ni camas japonesas, ni canapés, ni somieres de láminas, ni colchones viscoelásticos, ni demás mariconadas progres modernas.

Colchón de lana y somier de malla MANDAN.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

damnit dijo:


>



Ese tiene pinta de ser el típico "Joaquín" o "Alfredo" de la vida, calzonazos atormentado por su Charo que conduce un SUVnormal o una Xsara Picasso de color blanco y que sueña con el puente de la autovía.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no es una escena paco total o de un PRO paco ( ternino que intento introducir)
> Falta una visera de propaganda de la caja rural o la tipica ochentera con un agila !
> como buen paco yo si tengo una
> Ver archivo adjunto 1136739
> ...



Esa gorra con el "live to ride" la llevamos muchos moteros.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Anexo a las cerveras;
> Para los foraneos que vienen de visita y se atreven a el, y que no saben que lo paco puede ser excelente, dentro de mi plan
> -pendiente de patente- LO TX (patxi)
> 
> ...



En Vitoria hay una, aunque está en un polígono industrial. Se come de puta madre y cada vez que me dejo caer por allí siempre voy a comer a ese local.









Cervecería Duna · Portal de Bergara Kalea, 3, 01013 Gasteiz, Araba


★★★★☆ · Restaurante




www.google.com


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

trampantojo dijo:


> y los bollycaos ultra.paco



Si, pero estaban cojonudos y tenían un montón de cacao, no como la mierda que hay ahora.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

PLS--palasaca dijo:


>



Esos no son Pacos, son maricones perdidos. Un Paco que se precie no besaría a otro hombre ni de coña.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

Pelamios1 dijo:


> La verdad este hilo esta muy bien pero me parece que solo se ve la paja en el ojo del otro.
> 
> PACADAS PREMIUM 2022
> 
> ...



Todo eso será el futuro paquismo dentro de 2 décadas. Y es que el paquismo es como el heavy metal, que nunca muere.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (25 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Esto eran maquinonas bestiales en comparación con el primer reloj digital que conocí en los últimos setenta o primeros ochenta. Un Texas Instrument que daba la hora cuando presionabas el botón, con los números en rojo. Vaya como presumía el cabrón de compañero de instituto al que se lo habían regalado. Hacíamos corro para ver algo casi mágico en aquel momento.



Desde luego que era futurista de cojones para finales de los 70.

Algunos de clase nos pillamos este que salía en la de regreso al futuro. Año 85-86


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Si se abandonó en los 70 supongo que sería un Vespacar más antiguo, como éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todabía se siguen fabricando.









Ape 50 - Piaggio Vehículos Comerciales


Descubre el Ape 50 en todos los colores y configuraciones posibles. ¡Visita nuestra página para consultar las especificaciones técnicas de Ape 50!




www.piaggiocommercialvehicles.com


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Hay algo MUY PACO que no se puede dejar pasar. típico de los 80s. LOS ROBOS de las Radios y RADIOCASETTES de los coches en plena oleada Yonki. Yo recuerdo a muchos paisanos llegar del curro, que aparcaban el coche y subían con su mariconera, cartera o portafolios y la RADIO del coche (extraible), para evitar que se la robasen, hasta tal punto llegó el tema.
> 
> GESTO PACO-PREVISOR.
> 
> ...



El auténtico cassette Paco era el punto azul o el de 8 pistas.


----------



## LMLights (25 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Joder ese podía ser mi mueble cama.

La colección PANINI de cromos del Mundial 1982. Esa la híce y la terminé.







A parte de pisos pequeños y una natalidad superior, eso de los muebles cama plegables fué un clásico, para ahorrar espacio, creo que hoy ya no se estila, pues en los años 80s todo matrimonio tenía mínimo 2 o 3 hijos, otro signo de los tiempos.

Sin contar que antes estábamos todo el día en la calle, un vecino mío mísmamente eran 7 personas en un paco piso de 85 mts cuadrados.







Sin contar que a los abuelos no se les dejaba tirados como colillas en las residencias. A mi abuelo lo acogía mi padre 4 meses al año (tres hermanos turnándose).


----------



## asiqué (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Esa gorra con el "live to ride" la llevamos muchos moteros.



aun la usais? esta es de los años 80 - 90 y se vendian mucho en las gasolineras de camioneros


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Imprescindible en Paco restaurantes de pescado, cuadro de nudos imposibles, con dorados y anclas pacocó:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149249



O los de munición.


----------



## asiqué (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> En Vitoria hay una, aunque está en un polígono industrial. Se come de puta madre y cada vez que me dejo caer por allí siempre voy a comer a ese local.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si, pero son escasas, es tipico de vizcaya. Pasa como las sidrerias txotx, tipicas gipuzcoanas pero alguna hay en los demas territorios.

En septiembre invitare a mis padres por el cumpleaños a un Txakoli asador, tambien tipico vizcaino, morcilla, txuleton, pimientos y tortilla se bacalao fijo que caen


----------



## FiSt (25 Ago 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947441
> Ver archivo adjunto 947442
> 
> 
> ...



Si que eran buenos esos toldos


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> A mi tio abuelo le cayo un tractor encima y no solo sobrevivio, sino que se escapo del hospital escayolado porque no le dejaban tomar vino y le habian quitado el paquete de Ducados. Lo encontró mi tia en la tasca y de la que le montó volvio al hospital por su propio pie (tras pasar por estanco y bodega). Tenia una Sanglas de esas y en la puta vida uso casco. El decia que con la boina era suficiente y por si le cagaba un pajaro en la calva.
> 
> Unos 70 y pico tenia la criaturita por entonces.
> 
> Es que las nuevas generaciones somos de plastilina.



Falta una foto de la ilustre moto de la que está ustec hablando, la de 400 cc creo recordar que era la que llevaban los picoletos hasta que se las cambiaron por las BMW.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> aun la usais? esta es de los años 80 - 90 y se vendian mucho en las gasolineras de camioneros



Usamos muchas cosas que llevan esa frase. Gorras, camisetas... Yo además de la gorra y una camiseta, tengo esta cazadora con el "live to ride" que es la que uso habitualmente.









CHAQUETA DE PIEL ENVEJECIDA AGUILA CON PROTECCIONES CE


Chaqueta en cuero viejo con estilo retro, modelo AGUILA de Iguana Custom CollectionGran relación calidad-precio!Fabricada en Fuerte piel de primera calidad con tratamiento envejedido, con forro interior termico desmontable.Incluye todas las Protecciones HOMOLOGADAS CE, incluidas y...




www.iguanacustom.com


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Como debe de entrar eso con una birra helada... te subo el nivel de paquismo, sustituye ese pan por una barra de pan sobao/candeal y el queso por pimientos fritos o pimientos del piquillo en conserva bien escurridos, y el pan untado con ajo y aceite, pero muy poco.



El auténtico bocadillo Paco es el pepito de ternera.


----------



## Ace Tone (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> En Vitoria hay una, aunque está en un polígono industrial. Se come de puta madre y cada vez que me dejo caer por allí siempre voy a comer a ese local.



Me encanta el edificio años 50-60 tan Paco de la cervecería, algunos cines antiguos tenían una forma parecida.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> La Murcia profunda de pedanías es una de las zonas más Paco que existen. Poco que envidiar a la Sagra.
> 
> Otro día saco fotos cuando pase por la pedanía de las Palas...



De Villajoyosa para abajo está la mayor concentración de paquismo de España.


----------



## asiqué (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El auténtico bocadillo Paco es el pepito de ternera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168219



y el de sardinas en lata que?
lowcost y muy recurrido para ir al monte


----------



## El Pionero (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Mi Paco-aporte.
> 
> No sé si estará, cruzar a Portugal para ir a por ESTE café.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154055



Si se extendiese la venta de ese café por el mundo, los traficantes de speed o de MDMA se aruinarían.


----------



## Autómata (25 Ago 2022)

La idea de nuestros padres de nutrición infantil.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el rico torrefacto es de un paquismo atemporal.
> Tortilla + torrefacto hirviendo por la mañana y a funcionar.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154158
> 
> ...



El obrero mañanero acompañaba el café con una buena copa de anís del mono.


----------



## asiqué (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El obrero mañanero acompañaba el café con una buena copa de anís del mono.



pero yo soy abstemio salvo por que muy de vez en cuando me bebo un zurito con alcohol ya que suelo beber cerveza sin


----------



## James the rock (25 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



No existía un hilo de jugadores paco?


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (25 Ago 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Exacto, esa es la idea. Los coches son los 8000, que tampoco son lo más Paco. Y eso que los departamentos de segunda clase, y sus asientos de eskai azul lo eran en gran medida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues en esos coches se viajaba de puta madre, los prefiero mil millones de veces antes que a los supositorios rodantes actuales.


----------



## James the rock (25 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Casi 30 años debe tener esta paquete no?


----------



## James the rock (25 Ago 2022)

La ostia,el baño de Saw!!!


----------



## palmerita (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## damnit (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Esas Alco eran canela en rama, las 2100 eran unas maquinas cojonudas como la mayoría de las diésel de AlCo, potentes y duras como tanques.



tanto es así que ese motor y ese pupitre se siguen usando a día de hoy. Están más anticuados que su puta madre, pero cumplen su función. Alco y sus consiguientes nombres (pasó a ser GM/EMD, luego Caterpillar y ahora Progress Rail) llevan literalmente fabricando las mismas máquinas desde la segunda guerra mundial



Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Las 4000 se las cargaron porque las pusieron a remolcar trenes de mercancías sin haber sido diseñadas para ello. A estas maravillas alemanas les pasó lo mismo que les va a pasar a las 252, las cuales ya están siendo usadas en mercancías cuando al igual que las 4000 nunca fueron diseñadas para esa tarea.



Así es. No obstante las 252 aunque se han usado en mercancías ha sido una cosa testimonial en comparación. Las 252 ya han durado 30 años, que es más de lo que duraron las 340. Además, creo que las que se usaron para mercancías llevaban otro software o algo diferente en la tracción, hablo de oídas. La 252 sí que es pata negra, y si no ha podido llevar mayores cargas es sencillamente por su bajo peso adherente, cosa que se ha solucionado con la 253 y ahora mismo con la 256, que es la locomotora eléctrica más potente que ha pisado España hasta la fecha.

Y ya paro el offtopic que no quiero estropear el hilo


----------



## damnit (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Ni camas japonesas, ni canapés, ni somieres de láminas, ni colchones viscoelásticos, ni demás mariconadas progres modernas.
> 
> Colchón de lana y somier de malla MANDAN.
> 
> ...



vaya buen recuerdo me acabas de desbloquear, lo cómodo que era el colchón de lana sobre todo en invierno no se ha mejorado en la vida


----------



## damnit (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El auténtico cassette Paco era el punto azul o el de 8 pistas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168187



Esa radio era exactamente la misma que llevaba el Opel Corsa TR de mis padres, si no me equivoco, comprado en 1981. Luego los "punto azul" pasaron a llamarse "blaupunkt" para darle un toque extranjero más moderno. Eso sí que es paquismo puro.


----------



## damnit (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Falta una foto de la ilustre moto de la que está ustec hablando, la de 400 cc creo recordar que era la que llevaban los picoletos hasta que se las cambiaron por las BMW.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1168208



Mi suegro (que ya anda casi en los 80 años) tiene en el garaje entre una montaña de polvo una Zundapp, creo que se vendieron muchas en Portugal y Francia, en España algo menos por el tema de la producción patria. Algún día le he dicho que la voy a desenterrar para restaurarla.

Intuyo que es como esta (es difícil saber ahora mismo entre la montaña de trastos que está)







Creo que era de 80-100 cc, no más


----------



## Turbamulta (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Ni camas japonesas, ni canapés, ni somieres de láminas, ni colchones viscoelásticos, ni demás mariconadas progres modernas.
> 
> Colchón de lana y somier de malla MANDAN.
> 
> ...



Esos somieres si mal no recuerdo algunos llevaban tornillos con hembrilla que la rosca pasaba a través de los travesaños en los pies o la cabeza y cada cierto tiempo se podían volver a tensar con una llave inglesa para estirar la malla.

Recuerdo de niño un colchonero que tenía el taller en un bajo y alli vaciaba los colchones, dejaba los vellones, borra, estopa o lo que fuera airear encima de unos plásticos que tendía encima de unos caballetes y luego los rehacía y los volvía a coser, asi varias veces cada colchón, toma reciclaje  y además con remiendos en las partes gastadas.


----------



## Torimbia (25 Ago 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Desde luego que era futurista de cojones para finales de los 70.
> 
> Algunos de clase nos pillamos este que salía en la de regreso al futuro. Año 85-86




Hostia, el reloj calculadora Casio. Prohibidísimo en los exámenes de matemáticas y física.

Mira, recuerdo mi primera calculadora. Una Toshiba. Y luego la definitiva (que sigue funcionando hoy en día igual que entonces, la Casio fx82. Maquinón.


----------



## tucco (25 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Crónicas desde la murcia profunda, región desconocida que esconde aún joyas del paquismo en su versión más kinki y underground.
> 
> Recientemente me recomendaron una persona que se dedica a pintar coches de manera "extraoficial" en plena calle por 200-300 euros. Así que fui para informarme.
> 
> ...



Ganando puntos para ser nombrado cronista oficial del Paquismo. Eso sí, nos preocupa tu integridad física. Como esos buenos señores descubran que sus actividades están siendo divulgadas sin su permiso, no van a tardar mucho en descubrirte.
Y respecto al impagable reportaje, me pregunto cuáles son las normas más infringidas por esos simpáticos emprendedores, si fiscales, laborales, minicipales o de prevención de riesgos laborales...


----------



## trampantojo (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Si, pero estaban cojonudos y tenían un montón de cacao, no como la mierda que hay ahora.



Eso sí que es verdad...como los triángulos, que la crema estaba cojonuda.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (25 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Las 4000 se las cargaron porque las pusieron a remolcar trenes de mercancías sin haber sido diseñadas para ello. A estas maravillas alemanas les pasó lo mismo que les va a pasar a las 252, las cuales ya están siendo usadas en mercancías cuando al igual que las 4000 nunca fueron diseñadas para esa tarea.



Las 252 son alemanas creo, Siemens y Krauß-Maffei. Aún hacen el servicio Barcelona-Valencia, Barcelona-Murcia (hasta Alicante) o el Surexpreso.


----------



## Paisaje (26 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Crónicas desde la murcia profunda, región desconocida que esconde aún joyas del paquismo en su versión más kinki y underground.
> 
> Recientemente me recomendaron una persona que se dedica a pintar coches de manera "extraoficial" en plena calle por 200-300 euros. Así que fui para informarme.
> 
> ...



tremendo, me he quedado con ganas de màs


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (26 Ago 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Las 252 son alemanas creo, Siemens y Krauß-Maffei. Aún hacen el servicio Barcelona-Valencia, Barcelona-Murcia (hasta Alicante) o el Surexpreso.



Así es, pero en cualquier caso ya las han retirado del servicio de viajeros, ahora dichos servicios se hacen con automotores, tanto en zonas electrificadas como en las que no lo están. Si no recuerdo mal, el tramo entre Alicante y Murcia no está electrificado y se realiza con material 730, es decir, trenes alvia de la serie 130 a los que se les ha incorporado un furgón con un motor diésel para generar electricidad y así poder circular por cualquier sitio y por cualquier ancho de vía. Ilustro con una foto.


----------



## palmerita (26 Ago 2022)

veo que me has sacado del destierro, me alegro


----------



## Zoidberg (26 Ago 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Hostia, el reloj calculadora Casio. Prohibidísimo en los exámenes de matemáticas y física.
> 
> Mira, recuerdo mi primera calculadora. Una Toshiba. Y luego la definitiva (que sigue funcionando hoy en día igual que entonces, la Casio fx82. Maquinón.



No sé hasta qué punto se puede considerar Paco, yo tengo una parecida desde que iba al Instituto (hace más de 40 años ya) y no solo funciona como el primer día, es que lleva desde entonces con el mismo par de pilas.


----------



## Silluzollope (26 Ago 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Los kelvinator. En mi casa hubo uno durante más de 20 años, que estaba alli cuando llegamos y tendria ya otros cuantos añitos.
Lo cambiaron porque el consumo eléctrico era algo absurdo ya. En estos tiempos el kelvinator hubiera gastado 1000€ de luz el solo  .

En casa de mis padres aún anda este trasto:


----------



## MTD92 (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## MTD92 (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## asiqué (26 Ago 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1169173



eso sera Cheng (paco chino)


----------



## MTD92 (26 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> eso sera Cheng (paco chino)



Pero más Paco que:


----------



## asiqué (26 Ago 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


> Pero más Paco que:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169209



y mucho menos paco que;


----------



## damnit (26 Ago 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Las 252 son alemanas creo, Siemens y Krauß-Maffei. Aún hacen el servicio Barcelona-Valencia, Barcelona-Murcia (hasta Alicante) o el Surexpreso.



yo creo que ya no hacen ningun servicio comercial, al menos en ancho UIC que yo sepa, no obstante se siguen usando como exploradoras en las vías de alta velocidad. Hace un par de semanas de hecho ví una estacionada en la vía 13-14 de Puerta de Atocha


----------



## M.Karl (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## Ciudadano KO (26 Ago 2022)




----------



## MTD92 (26 Ago 2022)

M.Karl dijo:


>



Y lo que debe joder si te pilla una tormenta.


----------



## asiqué (26 Ago 2022)

un paco con aperitivo paco, y bien feliz!



Yo he venido a comer chufas no a ver los fuegos artificiales! Pero bueno ya que estamos…


----------



## MTD92 (27 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> un paco con aperitivo paco, y bien feliz!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1169793
> 
> 
> Yo he venido a comer chufas no a ver los fuegos artificiales! Pero bueno ya que estamos…



Me siento identificado.


----------



## asiqué (27 Ago 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


> Me siento identificado.



ustec tiene mi respeto


----------



## optimistic1985 (27 Ago 2022)

En el apogeo de lo Paco fue cuando se podía sacar adelante una familia en libertad, sin que los políticos se entrometieran en tu forma de vida ni en tu trabajo.

Ahora, en el apogeo de las redes sociales y los smartphones es cuando mentalmente nos tienen masacrados.


----------



## Barruno (28 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



Me meo.
Fantástico alarde literario estimado conforero.


----------



## Barruno (28 Ago 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1132803
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132811



Jajajajaja
Paso por ahí muchas veces.
Pero no es paco joder
Ademas solo van guiris.


----------



## forestal92 (28 Ago 2022)

Zapatillas Paco


----------



## Rediooss (28 Ago 2022)

Posiblemente una de las últimas locomotoras a vapor que circulo por España.

Principio de los años 80, en algún lugar de la geografía española, tren de mercancías a vapor, es muy Paco, pero no deja de tener su encanto, yo de pequeño la veía pasar por esas vías de tren, este mismo tren, ¡ que nostalgia !


----------



## palmerita (28 Ago 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> Paso por ahí muchas veces.
> Pero no es paco joder
> Ademas solo van guiris.



QUE ESO NO ES PACOOOOOOOOOOOO ???????????????? eso es neopaco total, que no sólo lo antiguo es paco. poneis muchas cosas antiguas y las llamais pacos cuando sólo son antiguas. además: y no hay guiris pacos ????????????


----------



## OBDC (28 Ago 2022)

Hoy va de vehiculos


















Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## palmerita (28 Ago 2022)

esta me encanta.


----------



## OBDC (28 Ago 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Hamtel (28 Ago 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Un clásico, pero ese tren con esa 252 ya es posterior a 1992, se sale un poco del marco temporal del paquismo, aunque el tren en sí mismo efectivamente es de lo más Paco.
> 
> Para irnos a lo Paco auténtico deberíamos poner más trenes de este tipo:
> 
> ...



Eso es un tren de verdad. Los automotores son una puta aberración


----------



## OBDC (28 Ago 2022)

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## OBDC (28 Ago 2022)

Y por último el baluarte Paco que sigue dando buenos momentos a los abuelos de pueblo que hacen sus "cosas" diariamente y con el asiento cuarteado.






















Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Hamtel (28 Ago 2022)

Autómata dijo:


> La idea de nuestros padres de nutrición infantil.



Este era mejor y más saludable


----------



## MTD92 (28 Ago 2022)

Confieso que lo he hecho:


----------



## damnit (28 Ago 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Eso es un tren de verdad. Los automotores son una puta aberración



no te quito la razón, pero son más prácticos, más cómodos, más seguros y más baratos de mantener, la verdad sea dicha. Y se conducen como un juguete.


----------



## asiqué (29 Ago 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



Para mi lo mas paco son los seat ochenteros como estos



y por que?
por que fue la unica generacion de seat 100% española sin ya ser bajo licencia fiat y antes de ser Vag


----------



## asiqué (29 Ago 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


> Confieso que lo he hecho:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171940



y luego que si se sobrecalentaba el motor… NORMAL impedias que llegase flujo de aire al motor trasero


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Ago 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Posiblemente una de las últimas locomotoras a vapor que circulo por España.
> 
> Principio de los años 80, en algún lugar de la geografía española, tren de mercancías a vapor, es muy Paco, pero no deja de tener su encanto, yo de pequeño la veía pasar por esas vías de tren, este mismo tren, ¡ que nostalgia !
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171726



No es de vapor, esa locomotora es un tractor de maniobras de la serie 303 y funciona mediante un motor diésel.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Ago 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Eso es un tren de verdad. Los automotores son una puta aberración



Totalmente de acuerdo, el ferrocarril actual da asco y os lo digo como ex factor de circulación que fui, además de aficionado al mundo del tren.

Ese aroma entre carbonilla y aceite que había en las estaciones, las alubias hechas en el infernillo, los billetes expedidos con las famosas hugin, los enclavamientos funiculares siemens o bouré, el bloqueo telefónico o el eléctrico manual, el colorido que se veía en las estaciones con los talgos III, las locomotoras 333 o las japonesas, las composiciones estrella... Incluso los automotores de la época como las unidades 436 o suizas, las 440 de cercanías, los electrotrenes 432 o los TER de larga distancia molaban un montón). Eso era ferrocarril auténtico y no lo que hay ahora.

Os dejo para los que os guste el tema un hilo de forotrenes que os va a encantar.






ForoTrenes • Ver Tema - Cuando la RENFE, era "LA RENFE"


ForoTrenes tu foro del tren



www.forotrenes.com


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Ago 2022)

damnit dijo:


> no te quito la razón, pero son más prácticos, más cómodos, más seguros y más baratos de mantener, la verdad sea dicha. Y se conducen como un juguete.



Los actuales sí, pero los automotores de los años 70 y 80 no eran tan sencillos de conducir, un serie 120 de ahora lo maneja casi cualquiera, pero ponerse a los mandos de un 597 mas conocido como TER o de un electrotren 432 es algo muy distinto.


----------



## Autómata (29 Ago 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Este era mejor y más saludable
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1171840



Torrijas de vino con azúcar. Eso es de la generación anterior.


----------



## damnit (29 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, el ferrocarril actual da asco y os lo digo como ex factor de circulación que fui, además de aficionado al mundo del tren.
> 
> Ese aroma entre carbonilla y aceite que había en las estaciones, las alubias hechas en el infernillo, los billetes expedidos con las famosas hugin, los enclavamientos funiculares siemens o bouré, el bloqueo telefónico o el eléctrico manual, el colorido que se veía en las estaciones con los talgos III, las locomotoras 333 o las japonesas, las composiciones estrella... Incluso los automotores de la época como las unidades 436 o suizas, las 440 de cercanías, los electrotrenes 432 o los TER de larga distancia molaban un montón). Eso era ferrocarril auténtico y no lo que hay ahora.
> 
> ...



Factor de circulación, nada menos! ¿En qué estación? si no quieres decírmelo por aquí por privado si te apetece. ¿Llegaste alguna vez a estar en un PM o en un CTC?

Por si te apetece rememorar viejos tiempos, un ex compañero tuyo ya retirado escribió un libro muy interesante que igual te apetece leer por si no lo conoces:



Está escrito en primera persona desde la experiencia de este hombre, pero creo que te gustará


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Ago 2022)

damnit dijo:


> Factor de circulación, nada menos! *¿En qué estación?* si no quieres decírmelo por aquí por privado si te apetece. ¿Llegaste alguna vez a estar en un PM o en un CTC?
> 
> Por si te apetece rememorar viejos tiempos, un ex compañero tuyo ya retirado escribió un libro muy interesante que igual te apetece leer por si no lo conoces:
> 
> ...



He estado en tres. Manzanos (Álava), Santa Olalla de Bureba (Burgos) y Briones (La Rioja). He estado en CTC´s y PM´s pero no trabajando en ellos. Gracias por el libro, tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Ago 2022)

Tenemos que crear un jilo para aficionados al ferrocarril en el floro. Creo que podría estar interesante.


----------



## asiqué (29 Ago 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Tenemos que crear un jilo para aficionados al ferrocarril en el floro. Creo que podría estar interesante.



Pues hago mi aportacion paco para dicho hilo futuro;
El tren de la Robla


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (29 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues hago mi aportacion paco para dicho hilo futuro;
> El tren de la Robla
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173063
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173064
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173065



Precioso tren si señor, la verdad que FEVE se lo curró con los trenes turísticos de lujo como el que Expreso de La Robla que has puesto, el Transcantábrico, el Costa Verde o el Al Ándalus. Un viaje en uno de estos trenes cuesta varios miles de euros y se folla por todos los lados al mejor de los cruceros marítimos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Ago 2022)

M.Karl dijo:


>



Los romanos ya tenían zapatos de esos, gracias a lo cual dominaron el mundo.






*
AUT PACO AUT NIHIL*


----------



## Barruno (30 Ago 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> QUE ESO NO ES PACOOOOOOOOOOOO ???????????????? eso es neopaco total, que no sólo lo antiguo es paco. poneis muchas cosas antiguas y las llamais pacos cuando sólo son antiguas. además: y no hay guiris pacos ????????????



No
El paquismo es español.
Los guiris tendrán otra palabra pero no paco.


----------



## Barruno (30 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues hago mi aportacion paco para dicho hilo futuro;
> El tren de la Robla
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173063
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173064
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173065



Eso es proceresco no paco.


----------



## asiqué (30 Ago 2022)

Poner un cordel en el cuaderno de los apuntes de trabajo para abrir siempre por la ultima hoja y ahorrar tiempo pasando hojas


----------



## asiqué (30 Ago 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Eso es proceresco no paco.



paco por fuera proceresco por dentro, como las cafeterias del corte ingles


----------



## El Pionero (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (30 Ago 2022)




----------



## palmerita (30 Ago 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> No
> El paquismo es español.
> Los guiris tendrán otra palabra pero no paco.



pero ese espanto armatróstico producto de una mente enferma está en españa, por lo tanto es paca. ya que la utilicen los guiris o quien se atreva pues ya es otro asunto. no ?


----------



## stoker31 (30 Ago 2022)

Espartaco






Enviado desde mi Hispano-Olivetti M40


----------



## Bloperas (30 Ago 2022)

Justo encima vive mi hermano. Os digo una cosa, se come muy muy muy bien ahí. Dentro no es Paco por desgracia!

Enviado desde mi 2107113SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Crónicas desde la murcia profunda, región desconocida que esconde aún joyas del paquismo en su versión más kinki y underground.
> 
> Recientemente me recomendaron una persona que se dedica a pintar coches de manera "extraoficial" en plena calle por 200-300 euros. Así que fui para informarme.
> 
> ...



El de morao, llevaba puesta la riñonera paco debajo de la camiseta?


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (30 Ago 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



Crónica digna de Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente.


----------



## tucco (30 Ago 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues hago mi aportacion paco para dicho hilo futuro;
> El tren de la Robla
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173063
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173064
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173065



Mi sueño es hacer ese mismo trayecto, o similar, pero en trenes regulares, parando en los pueblos sin plan establecido, según apetezca. De León a Bilbao, y de ahí al Ferrol...


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (31 Ago 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Ese tipo de publicidad más personalista (supuestamente tiempo hace era auténtica), hoy ya no lo se.....
> 
> me recuerda a esto....
> 
> ...



Es que era cojonudo. No ya tu abuela, sino que cualquiera de sus amigas o señoras del barrio te cascaban una hostia sin venir a cuento y aún te quedabas dándole vueltas en que la habías liado.


----------



## sopelmar (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## asiqué (31 Ago 2022)

Jorge de Burgos dijo:


> Es que era cojonudo. No ya tu abuela, sino que cualquiera de sus amigas o señoras del barrio te cascaban una hostia sin venir a cuento y aún te quedabas dándole vueltas en que la habías liado.



a mi me dio una toba una tendera de los ultramarinos de toda la vida, por que sali con lo comprado antes de que mi madre lo pagara.
No creas que mi madre dijo nada, me dijo; ya sabes para la proxima.


----------



## Pacoviejas (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (31 Ago 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Crónica digna de Felix Rodriguez de la Fuente.



No deja de ser fauna ibérica...


----------



## trampantojo (1 Sep 2022)

Eso de poner el tenedor en la cerveza medio consumida para que no se le fuera el "gas"


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (1 Sep 2022)

https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/98675639/?xts=582065&xtor=EPR-1147-[express_alerts_20220831]-20220831-[Property.New.Photo]-72476779963@1-20220831204751&isFromSavedSearch=true


----------



## escalador (1 Sep 2022)

M.Karl dijo:


>




Me encanta. Larga vida a los buenos zapatos y muerte a las deportivas


----------



## asiqué (1 Sep 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/98675639/?xts=582065&xtor=EPR-1147-[express_alerts_20220831]-20220831-[Property.New.Photo]-72476779963@1-20220831204751&isFromSavedSearch=true
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175764



yo despaquice mi salon que era el mismo estilo.
No puedo con los muebles paco que ocupan una pared entera y tener todos los trastos para limpiar.
Nadie es paco al 100%


----------



## asiqué (3 Sep 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Me encanta. Larga vida a los buenos zapatos y muerte a las deportivas



bien por los zapatos paco…
pero en climas lluviosos un paco debe de tener unas chiruca bien trotadas.


----------



## burbrujilda (4 Sep 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> https://www.idealista.com/inmueble/98675639/?xts=582065&xtor=EPR-1147-[express_alerts_20220831]-20220831-[Property.New.Photo]-72476779963@1-20220831204751&isFromSavedSearch=true
> 
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175764



Pues a mí me gusta. Se ve acogedor y vivido. La moda actual es despersonalizadora. No puedo con la asepsia actual.


----------



## MTD92 (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## MTD92 (6 Sep 2022)

Pacoviejas dijo:


>



Jajajajajajajaja, me descojono.


----------



## asiqué (6 Sep 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1180784



El señor Gil tenia empaque.


----------



## asiqué (6 Sep 2022)

James the rock dijo:


> Casi 30 años debe tener esta paquete no?



caducaban el 2 de mayo del 95


----------



## efeboetruscodelsiglo6 (6 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues hago mi aportacion paco para dicho hilo futuro;
> El tren de la Robla
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173063
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173064
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173065



Parecen unas fotos muy elegantes, lo que me parece demigrantérrimo son estas recreaciones:







¿No se les ha ocurrido pensar que esas recuas de gordas y hombres tonel eran tan propias del XIX como unas nike air max?


----------



## asiqué (6 Sep 2022)

efeboetruscodelsiglo6 dijo:


> Parecen unas fotos muy elegantes, lo que me parece demigrantérrimo son estas recreaciones:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tal cual, como los mercados medievales que de repente venden patatas asadas o pizza, lo he visto


----------



## Tocomotxo (6 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El tipico descampado entre bloques donde jugamos de niños, nos despellejamos las rodillas y tocamos las primeras tetas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 947732



Estos sitios eran maravillosos


----------



## asiqué (6 Sep 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Estos sitios eran maravillosos



ahi transcurria la vida


----------



## Tocomotxo (6 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ahi transcurria la vida



Y los partidos de futbol se cerraban a base de gritos, de madres desde las ventanas de edificios adyacentes, con la cena hecha.


----------



## asiqué (6 Sep 2022)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Y los partidos de futbol se cerraban a base de gritos, de madres desde las ventanas de edificios adyacentes, con la cena hecha.



y se olia la cena de tu amigo desde el portal; 
- hoy tienes merluza para cenar paco.


----------



## Tocomotxo (6 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y se olia la cena de tu amigo desde el portal;
> - hoy tienes merluza para cenar paco.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1181331



Grandes momentos sin duda


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (6 Sep 2022)

Y en el canal del puto tali


----------



## Pacoviejas (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (7 Sep 2022)

Los juegos hechos a mano, en el pueblo alguien fabrico un hundir la flota casero con las cajas de galletas.
Tambien habia un 3 en raya.


----------



## Torre de Arena (8 Sep 2022)

butricio dijo:


> El hilo es una maravilla
> 
> Paquismo es esto:



Infinitamente más guapo que ahora.


----------



## sopelmar (9 Sep 2022)

Ir a la taberna a tomar un chato con los colegas


----------



## Evangelion (9 Sep 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Ir a la taberna a tomar un chato con los colegas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1184449



Boina y corbata, ¿Se puede ser más elegante?


----------



## OBDC (9 Sep 2022)

Evangelion dijo:


> Boina y corbata, ¿Se puede ser más elegante?



Antes se tenía pudor en mostrar la calva

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## Pacoviejas (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (10 Sep 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Antes se tenía pudor en mostrar la calva
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.



mas bien miedo a quemarse la calBa.
Ya en los 90 la boina se sustituia por gorras de propaganda y cajas rurales.
Se dejo de usar chistes buenos como
niño! traeme la "funda mental" que me voy de paseo y pega la solana


----------



## asiqué (10 Sep 2022)

Pacoviejas dijo:


>



el maximo nivel de derroicion


----------



## asiqué (10 Sep 2022)

Y hablar de boinas y no sacar lo patxi bilbaino para mi es imposible.
La cuadrilla de txikiteros tipica con su txapela, camisa a cuadros y usando el vaso patxi para los txikito!
recuerden que si algo lleva una *TX* es calidac patxi superior.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Sep 2022)

Silverdaemon6 dijo:


> NUEVO SALON PACO DETECTED
> 
> Preparen sus pacómetros
> 
> ...



Parece sacado del juego resident evil 4.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Sep 2022)

Pacoviejas dijo:


>



Oye ¿el paco ese no vendía algo?


----------



## Pacoviejas (10 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Oye ¿el paco ese no vendía algo?



https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=6683332


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Y hablar de boinas y no sacar lo patxi bilbaino para mi es imposible.
> La cuadrilla de txikiteros tipica con su txapela, camisa a cuadros y usando el vaso patxi para los txikito!
> recuerden que si algo lleva una *TX* es calidac patxi superior.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1185890
> ...



¿Qué tiene el vaso? ¿Anís, pacharán? uufff aún recuerdo de cuando era un chortino ir a la piscina del pueblo y ver a la peña beber calimocho (no se a que lumbreras se le ocurrió mezclar gogagola y tintorro) y escuchar extremoduro y skap en las radios esas que llamaban moscas, que ya iban preparadas para CD, que horror...aunque cambio el ahora por los años 2000 a la de ya.

Aquí se bebe el vino blanco (fino, manzanilla) con seven-up/sprite, o lo que es lo mismo y mas paco, refresco de lima-limón de marca blanca.
También el famoso tintorro de verano.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Sep 2022)

Pacoviejas dijo:


> https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=6683332



Ostrassss, un paco-catalán vendiendo humo...jajajajajajaja.


----------



## asiqué (10 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Qué tiene el vaso? ¿Anís, pacharán? uufff aún recuerdo de cuando era un chortino ir a la piscina del pueblo y ver a la peña beber calimocho (no se a que lumbreras se le ocurrió mezclar gogagola y tintorro) y escuchar extremoduro y skap en las radios esas que llamaban moscas, que ya iban preparadas para CD, que horror...aunque cambio el ahora por los años 2000 a la de ya.
> 
> Aquí se bebe el vino blanco (fino, manzanilla) con seven-up/sprite, o lo que es lo mismo y mas paco, refresco de lima-limón de marca blanca.
> También el famoso tintorro de verano.



eh tu! un respeto a las aportaciones gastronomicas bilbainas: el kalimotxo
con TX por dios!, la tortilla de patata y los txuletones de 1 kg por barba.
Para que lo sepas !! el kalimoTXo es una receta lonchafinista! y la mezcla salio de 2 santos señores participes de una peña apodados;
Kalimero
Motx ( Corto, por ser bajito)
En fiestas del puerto viejo se les pico todo el vino.
A ellos, solo a ellos, se les ocurrio la mezcla mitad y mitad para salvar el vino y fue todo un exito.
Al siguiente año hicieron lo mismo pero ya con tintorro sin picar.
alabado sea el tintorro! y
TA GORA KALIMOTXUE !!


----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (10 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> eh tu! un respeto a las aportaciones gastronomicas bilbainas: el kalimotxo
> con TX por dios!, la tortilla de patata y los txuletones de 1 kg por barba.
> Para que lo sepas !! el kalimoTXo es una receta lonchafinista! y la mezcla salio de 2 santos señores participes de una peña apodados;
> Kalimero
> ...



Oye pero no me has dicho eso del vaso que sujetan los pacos patxis, mitad morado, mitad transparente.

Lo siento, pero el paco-invento de mezclar gogagola-tintorro, no combina bien, la tortilla se come en toda España y los chuletones de ternera se hacen poniéndolos en la sartén con ajos y tapando la sartén para que con el fuego bajo y un buen tiempo queden tiernos, cuando estén casi hechos se quita la tapa de la sartén, y se sube el fuego para que queden doraditos.

¿Coméis allí churrascos, presa y lagartitos ibéricos?


----------



## asiqué (10 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Oye pero no me has dicho eso del vaso que sujetan los pacos patxis, mitad morado, mitad transparente.
> 
> Lo siento, pero el paco-invento de mezclar gogagola-tintorro, no combina bien, la tortilla se come en toda España y los chuletones de ternera se hacen poniéndolos en la sartén con ajos y tapando la sartén para que con el fuego bajo y un buen tiempo queden tiernos, cuando estén casi hechos se quita la tapa de la sartén, y se sube el fuego para que queden doraditos.
> 
> ¿Coméis allí churrascos, presa y lagartitos ibéricos?



pero no ves que eso trasparente es el culo del vaso? ustec no sabe lo que dice, el kalimotxo es el rey de la borrachera lonchafinista.
Si sales a las fiestas populares de cualquier pueblo veras que se bebe mas que la cerveza


----------



## algarrobogay (10 Sep 2022)

Mas paco que esto, imposible


----------



## asiqué (10 Sep 2022)

algarrobogay dijo:


> Mas paco que esto, imposible



touché


----------



## Existencia insoportable (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## capitan anchoa (10 Sep 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> 15 jul 2022 — Toda Hispania está ocupada por las tropas hipster…
> 
> ¿Toda? ¡No! Una aldea poblada por irreductibles Pacos resiste, todavía y como siempre, al invasor.
> 
> ...



No se si alguien más ha reparado en el detalle de que debajo de la televisión hay un cartel con el logo del canal 24 horas... ¿Recuerdas lo que ponía el cartel?


----------



## asiqué (10 Sep 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> No se si alguien más ha reparado en el detalle de que debajo de la televisión hay un cartel con el logo del canal 24 horas... ¿Recuerdas lo que ponía el cartel?



Es este local solo se sintoniza 24h… si hubo esa observacion.
y es una medida de bar paco muy comun yo una vez lo pregunte;
Y es que por el canal 24h no se paga a la sgae.


----------



## Charles B. (10 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> eh tu! un respeto a las aportaciones gastronomicas bilbainas: el kalimotxo
> con TX por dios!, la tortilla de patata y los txuletones de 1 kg por barba.
> Para que lo sepas !! el kalimoTXo es una receta lonchafinista! y la mezcla salio de 2 santos señores participes de una peña apodados;
> Kalimero
> ...



Menos lobos, que el Calimocho sólo es una variante cutre del Zurracapote riojano.


----------



## asiqué (10 Sep 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Menos lobos, que el Calimocho sólo es una variante cutre del Zurracapote riojano.



Pero si el zurra lleva frutas y no se hace con clarete? Eso creo vamos. no lleva cocacola


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pero no ves que eso trasparente es el culo del vaso? ustec no sabe lo que dice, el kalimotxo es el rey de la borrachera lonchafinista.
> Si sales a las fiestas populares de cualquier pueblo veras que se bebe mas que la cerveza



La leche, vaya vaso mas basto, la mitad es cristal puro 

Aquí en gandalucía se bebe o tinto de verano o rebujito que es vino blanco con sevenup. Lo que pasa es que los punketas y perroflautas de la época pusieron de moda durante un tiempo el calimocho.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (10 Sep 2022)

capitan anchoa dijo:


> No se si alguien más ha reparado en el detalle de que debajo de la televisión hay un cartel con el logo del canal 24 horas... ¿Recuerdas lo que ponía el cartel?



Efectivamente. No pude evitar preguntárselo un día y la respuesta estuvo a la altura del paquismo circundante. 

- Estoohh me lan dao en la sesoría pa no pagahh to los messehh


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Sep 2022)

Para estar calentito en días fríos invierno:




Paco estufa de leña, cuanto mas fea mas paquismo.


----------



## capitan anchoa (10 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Es este local solo se sintoniza 24h… si hubo esa observacion.
> y es una medida de bar paco muy comun yo una vez lo pregunte;
> Y es que por el canal 24h no se paga a la sgae.



Desonocía eso... nunca me acostaré sin saber nada nuevo.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ese anuncio hoy en día. Saldría el padre negro, la madre trans y lo hijos negros y amarillos


----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (11 Sep 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Eso está todavía en la casa de mis padres.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Sep 2022)

Mejor si es de la caja rural.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Sep 2022)

¿Quién no se ha encontrado a un hombre mayor sentado en la puerta de su casa en un pacopueblo y desprendiendo el olor de la fragancia baron dandy/brumel, mientras sujeta una radio fm en la que se oye ésto?

Todo eso mientras se fumaba un puro o un ducados negro, con el bastón enganchado en el respaldo de una silla de de madera maciza y cáñamo/esparto.


----------



## Turbamulta (11 Sep 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Todo un clásico de la EGB de principio de los 80

Y este para la clase de inglés







El de los 80 tenía la tapa de cartón y la mayoría acababan reventados sin las tapas igual que el Iter de arriba


----------



## sinfonier (13 Sep 2022)

Qué MARABIYA de hilo. Me ha reventado el pacómetro ya sin pasar de la página 2

¡Larga vida al paquismo!


----------



## asiqué (13 Sep 2022)

Mi pacometro noventero esta en máximos


----------



## Torimbia (13 Sep 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>





Turbamulta dijo:


> Todo un clásico de la EGB de principio de los 80
> 
> Y este para la clase de inglés
> 
> ...




El Iter era casi de bolsillo, imagino que toda una generación lo tenía.

Pero el verdadero pro, el que marcaba las diferencias era ....


----------



## El Pionero (13 Sep 2022)

Tenemos la foto definitiva del paquismo


----------



## El Pionero (13 Sep 2022)

La lata de Coca-Cola que bailaba cuando dabas palmas


----------



## BeninExpress (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## BeninExpress (13 Sep 2022)

Ir a casa de un colega en los 80/90 y que te pusiera ésta mierda..


----------



## asiqué (13 Sep 2022)

BeninExpress dijo:


> Ir a casa de un colega en los 80/90 y que te pusiera ésta mierda..



y en los bares de tapas y dejar todo el suelo lleno de sus pieles.
se llaman chochitos si no recuerdo mal


----------



## asiqué (13 Sep 2022)

Los niños paco no entreteniamos con cualquier cosa.
Pero esa pala tenia un juego B;
La idea era pillar el rebote bien con fuerza y usar la bola para derribar objetos sin perder el bote.

Y tenia un uso secundario;
servia como armamento, un bolazo de goma maciza rebotando fuerte te hacia sangrar de la nariz por ejemplo.

Era la tipica mierda que solo se vendian en los kioskos de las ferias ambulantes junto a mas baratijas absurdas


----------



## Torimbia (13 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1189908
> 
> Los niños paco no entreteniamos con cualquier cosa.
> Pero esa pala tenia un juego B;
> ...



A mí lo que me mola es el sofisticado sistema de fijación entre la goma y la pala.


----------



## asiqué (13 Sep 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> A mí lo que me mola es el sofisticado sistema de fijación entre la goma y la pala.



habia 2 tipos
con una grapa o un agujero pasante con la goma y un nudo gordo por detras


----------



## Torimbia (13 Sep 2022)

¿Quien no ha tenido algo como esto para matar las tardes?


----------



## asiqué (13 Sep 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> ¿Quien no ha tenido algo como esto para matar las tardes?



pero el mio era de plasticucho.
Tipico paquismo noventero


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Sep 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> ¿Quien no ha tenido algo como esto para matar las tardes?



Esa es la versión fácil, había la hardcore que era con un barrilete en vez de la pelota y en vez del cuenco el palo acababa en un pincho que había que encajar en el agujero que tenía el barrilete.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (13 Sep 2022)

Y estaban éstos también:


----------



## asiqué (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (13 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y en los bares de tapas y dejar todo el suelo lleno de sus pieles.
> se llaman chochitos si no recuerdo mal



Hace 10 años hasta abrí un hilo sobre los chochos.





Acabo de cenar unos chochos


Siempre sientan bien.:cook:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Sep 2022)

Venga, Paquismo casero mio.
En 2020 me compré un 600 para restaurar, aqui tenéis el método que utilicé para sacar motor, en Diciembre tiré la toalla y dejé el proyecto, se fue para Valencia.


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Sep 2022)

Pintar una llanta a spray con una baraja de cartas de "la cadena 88", paquismo en 2020.


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (13 Sep 2022)

Fijaos en las pegatinas... Pachá y discoteca Penélope, mas de 50 años en activo.
pero ya no se ven las pegatinas.


----------



## Turbamulta (13 Sep 2022)

Viendo la batidora a manivela me acabo de acordar de esto


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)

@asiqué ¿no hay ningún hilo de la gastronomía paco?


----------



## Torimbia (16 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> @asiqué ¿no hay ningún hilo de la gastronomía paco?




Pues lo inicio yo al instante. No hay nada más paco que las gambas a la gabardina.


----------



## geremi (16 Sep 2022)

Me acordé ayer de este hilo viendo "El caso Figo". Los policias PACO escoltando a Figo en Barcelona.... jajajjaj cincuentones con bigote, barriga, etc etc


----------



## geremi (16 Sep 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Pues lo inicio yo al instante. No hay nada más paco que las gambas a la gabardina.



Entremeses con su jamon york y su ensaladilla rusa


----------



## asiqué (16 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> @asiqué ¿no hay ningún hilo de la gastronomía paco?



hay muchos hilos de recetas por el floro, @calopez no quiere poner una chincheta a un hilo o hacer una subseccion de recetas en consumo responsable.
Con la que se nos viene yo creo que una seccion de hacer recetas baratas sera una gran ayuda.

mira este hilo





Comida para pobres


Ahora que el socialismo nos lleva a ser un país tercermundista, quiero abrir este hilo para dar ideas de cocina a la gente empobrecida. Postear platos que no impliquen más de 2 euros de coste. Por ejemplo: Sopa del Alentejo, receta portuguesa Ingredientes de la sopa de Alentejo 4-5 dientes de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pio Pio (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (16 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1192971



elegante.Pero es original? hace unos años sr pusieron de moda y se vendian en ikea


----------



## tucco (16 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Venga, Paquismo casero mio.
> En 2020 me compré un 600 para restaurar, aqui tenéis el método que utilicé para sacar motor, en Diciembre tiré la toalla y dejé el proyecto, se fue para Valencia.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1190072



Un escenario impregnado de paquismo. Más fotos, por favor.


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)

Bacalao con tomate.


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (16 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1193684
> 
> Bacalao con tomate.



las recetas mas paco de bacalao y merluza son albardadas, claro incluso aun en los 90 eran pescados economicos, no como hoy.


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> las recetas mas paco de bacalao y merluza son albardadas, claro inclusonaun en los 90 eran pescados economicos, no como hoy.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193702



Las fritangas son el símbolo por excelencia del paquismo. Y condimentarlas con un poco de alioli o limón es más paco aún.


----------



## asiqué (16 Sep 2022)

schuss limon. Tipico patxi


----------



## asiqué (16 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Las fritangas son el símbolo por excelencia del paquismo. Y condimentarlas con un poco de alioli o limón es más paco aún.



en mi casa se comia con limon.


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (16 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1193710



lo siento pero mis conocimientos paquiles no se pueden reprimir.
Esparragos categoria extra?
NO, HAY ALGO PRO PACO PLUS

categoria

C O J O N U D O S


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)

Lo que he aprendido yo viendo al Argui.


----------



## asiqué (16 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1193729



Subijana es mucho mas Paco, pero bueno todos los cocineros vascos que acuñaeron "La nueva cocina vasca" son paco.
Pero mucho mas respetables que el tipico chef modernete de tatuajes y pelo teñido.

aqui el señor Subijana


----------



## forestal92 (16 Sep 2022)

Cuando trabajas en el inmobiliario accedes a ver estas joyas. Todo esto en una sola casa.

Disclaimer: Las imágenes que va a ver a continuación podrían causarle un ataque severo de PacoStendhal. Forestal92 no se hace responsable de los posibles efectos secundarios tras al visionado de las mismas:


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Subijana es mucho mas Paco, pero bueno todos los cocineros vascos que acuñaeron "La nueva cocina vasca" son paco.
> Pero mucho mas respetables que el tipico *chef modernete de tatuajes y pelo teñido*.
> 
> aqui el señor Subijana
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193736




Lo subrayado no es chef ni es nada, a mí que no me vengan moderneces.


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Cuando trabajas en el inmobiliario accedes a ver estas joyas.
> 
> Disclaimer: Las imágenes que va a ver a continuación podrían causarle un ataque severo de PacoStendhal. Forestal92 no se hace responsable de los posibles efectos secundarios tras al visionado de las mismas:
> 
> ...



Es que como retroceder 40 años en el tiempo.


----------



## asiqué (16 Sep 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Cuando trabajas en el inmobiliario accedes a ver estas joyas.
> 
> Disclaimer: Las imágenes que va a ver a continuación podrían causarle un ataque severo de PacoStendhal. Forestal92 no se hace responsable de los posibles efectos secundarios tras al visionado de las mismas:
> 
> ...



ojo pues eh?
esas puertas de sapely con inserciones se sapely rameado en espina y en forma de capilla 1 cuadro no es nada barato eh? ojo pues con esas puertas eh? 
dicho queda


----------



## Nuucelar (16 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ojo pues eh?
> esas puertas de sapely con inserciones se sapely rameado en espina y en forma de capilla 1 cuadro no es nada barato eh? ojo pues con esas puertas eh?
> dicho queda



Y todo es madera maciza, no las mierdas de aglomerado de hoy.


----------



## forestal92 (16 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ojo pues eh?
> esas puertas de sapely con inserciones se sapely rameado en espina y en forma de capilla 1 cuadro no es nada barato eh? ojo pues con esas puertas eh?
> dicho queda



La prueba de que era calidad, es que está exactamente igual que hace 40 años.

Pero esos colores, esas formas y estilos pacocós, madre de Dios.


----------



## asiqué (16 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> @asiqué ir contigo a un paco buffet debe ser una experiencia única, ni Punta Cana ni leches.
> 
> Te ven los camareros y te traen una bandeja con el puro, la copa de soberano, el torrefacto y los palillos de dientes.





Postre para señores


----------



## asiqué (16 Sep 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> La prueba de que era calidad, es que está exactamente igual que hace 40 años.
> 
> Pero esos colores, esas formas y estilos pacocós, madre de Dios.





Nuucelar dijo:


> Y todo es madera maciza, no las mierdas de aglomerado de hoy.



Pues yo he sido criticado por dejar unas puertas sapely de los 80 en mi piso.
Como dejas eso?
Si eres carpintero.
Pintalas en blanco que la pintura es barata

Yo se bien lo que me hago! sobre todo por que son de un sapely muy raro que casi tiene un color de caoba… y puerta de verdac, como de un portazo se entera incluso el que pasa por la calle


----------



## Feriri88 (16 Sep 2022)

Dictadura Sanchista dijo:


> 3 páginas y aún no ha salido ninguno de los míticos cuadros de caza. Aún más paco cuando se trata de uno de los grandes metidos en un pacopiso de los del yugo cogiendo la pared entera del comedor.




Poner cuadros de caza en comedores o salones no es más que seguir costumbres regias de siglos
En el comedor de Buckingham hay cuadros de caza


----------



## tucco (17 Sep 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Cuando trabajas en el inmobiliario accedes a ver estas joyas. Todo esto en una sola casa.
> 
> Disclaimer: Las imágenes que va a ver a continuación podrían causarle un ataque severo de PacoStendhal. Forestal92 no se hace responsable de los posibles efectos secundarios tras al visionado de las mismas:
> 
> ...



Ese cuarto de baño debe ser declarado Bien de Interés Cultural e impedir que se desmantele. Ejemplar único de patrimonio paquil. El color de los sanitarios es inenarrable.


----------



## Nuucelar (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (17 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (17 Sep 2022)

MTD92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1180784



Que bien me sienta el chándal de tactel después de hacer futting.

No ahora que si runner. Camisetas fosforescentes y mallas......


----------



## Nuucelar (17 Sep 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>


----------



## El Pionero (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

Qué época mas bella la del paquismo, hasta mediados de los 2000 perduró.


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Qué época mas bella la del paquismo, hasta mediados de los 2000 perduró.



el paquismo murio en el 99.
Hubo una reminiscencia hasta el 03 donde ya murio del todo.
Ahora solo unos pocos sobrevivimos como soldados del paquismo enseñando a los pijos que hubo un pasado glorioso.


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el paquismo murio en el 99.
> Hubo una reminiscencia hasta el 03 donde ya murio del todo.
> Ahora solo unos pocos sobrevivimos como soldados del paquismo enseñando a los pijos que hubo un pasado glorioso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205469
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205470



Eso sería en vascongadas con mayor PIB, en gandalucía duró hasta 2005.


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

los caramelos paco de nuestraa infancia noventera!



El de miel tenia un poco de miel en el interior!


Y los caramelos patxi bilbainos;



y los adoquines de zaragoza



Madre de dios! es sorprendente que aun tengamos piños!


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Eso sería en vascongadas con mayor PIB, en gandalucía duró hasta 2005.



claro…claro…
como qur no iba yo al pueblo todos los veranos donde me recargaba de paquismo durante 3 meses.
El paquismo se fue junto al señor Aznar


----------



## El Pionero (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> los caramelos paco de nuestraa infancia noventera!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205474
> 
> 
> ...



Me encantaban esos 2 ultimos (los de bilbao habían unos parecidos de aragón, y cuando leíamos el nombre de las calles de donde ponía que era la fábrica nos descojonábamos), en todo paco quiosco los había, también los de anís, de color verde y pequeñitos.
Y los del caserío, que eran algo blandos y hacía de efecto pegamento entre los dientes.


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



ohhh dios mio que alguien pille un cacho alambre y enganche de nuevo esa cadena del tapon! 
tambien sirve pita de pescar


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Me encantaban esos 2 ultimos (los de bilbao habían unos parecidos de aragón, y cuando leíamos el nombre de las calles de donde ponía que era la fábrica nos descojonábamos), en todo paco quiosco los había, también los de anís, de color verde y pequeñitos.
> Y los del caserío, que eran algo blandos y hacía de efecto pegamento entre los dientes.



Supongo que caramelos se esos habia por todos los sitios, estaban y estan muy ricos, ademas van de lujo
para picores de garganta


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

@El Pionero eres la biblioteca de Alejandría del paquismo, los helados miko... que compraban mis biegos al llegar el calor cuando íbamos al continente.


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> @El Pionero eres la biblioteca de Alejandría del paquismo, los helados miko... que compraban mis biegos al llegar el calor cuando íbamos al continente.



miko tenia kioskos se su propia marca que se ponian en alguna plaza centrica.
Eran azules y crema.


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

Paco juguetes de mi infancia:














La de pasta que se gastó mi padre cuando era pequeño en el continente/corte inglés cuando llegaban los reyes.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (26 Sep 2022)

Echo de menos esta España... Nos lo han robado todo estos hijos de la gran puta.


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Acabo de descubrir el helado noventero mas paco de todos
MIKOBOY


----------



## Topacio (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Echo de menos esta España... Nos lo han robado todo estos hijos de la gran puta.



si eres paco, aun encuentras destellos de gloria pasada en los barrios.
Esos pequeños detalles me alegran el dia.
Una partida de cartas de pacos en el bar, ese paco que pincha un palillo en el farias. La señora que pide jamon en dulce.
La foto de @El Pionero en chandal…
detallitos paco


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

tengo nostalgia paco noventera.
En mi casa aun se usaba la leche en bolsa y la jarra en los 90


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> tengo nostalgia paco noventera.
> En mi casa aun se usaba la leche en bolsa y la jarra en los 90
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205526
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205527



Habia un mal uso de la jarra, los no paco aun creen que era para echar la leche y no entendian si mal diseño ya que era dificil se verter al vaso.
Lo correcto era meter la bolsa
y abrir el pico.


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> miko tenia kioskos se su propia marca que se ponian en alguna plaza centrica.
> Eran azules y crema.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205507
> ...



Quioscos de esos, en los paseos marítimos, parques y plazas, los habia a puñados. Y los carteles esos los ponían en la puerta las pacotiendas de barrio, abajo tenían la tiendecita y arriba en el segundo piso la vivienda. 











Ya en la época se colaban con los precios, algunos helados costaban 125/150 pts.


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> tengo nostalgia paco noventera.
> En mi casa aun se usaba la leche en bolsa y la jarra en los 90
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205526
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205527



Leche y batidos en bolsa la daban a veces en el colegio donde yo estaba, la de cafres que derramaban las bolsas abriéndolas con los dientes.


----------



## AJelpurasangre (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si eres paco, aun encuentras destellos de gloria pasada en los barrios.
> Esos pequeños detalles me alegran el dia.
> Una partida de cartas de pacos en el bar, ese paco que pincha un palillo en el farias. La señora que pide jamon en dulce.
> La foto de @El Pionero en chandal…
> detallitos paco



Pero siempre serán pequeños recuerdos, y te invadirá la nostalgia de volver a la época dorada del paquismo... Buenos tiempos que jamás volverán


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

AJelpurasangre dijo:


> Pero siempre serán pequeños recuerdos, y te invadirá la nostalgia de volver a la época dorada del paquismo... Buenos tiempos que jamás volverán



yo mantengo un dicho


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Conchita: "Paco, deme 2 barras de pan, 1/4 de jamón del bueno y lléneme esta botella de mistela de Cádiz y esta otra de tintorro de La Rioja".
Paco: " Son 250 pts conchita, ay que ver como me cuidas a Fulgencio ".

Jajajajaaj eso lo oía yo cada 2X3 cuando iba los sábados por la mañana a comprarme una palmera de chocolate.


----------



## Barracuda (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1205558
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205559
> ...



y eso por que es paco? es natural


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y eso por que es paco? es natural



Son pacofrutas, en cualquier casa de la paco época, encontrabas una vasija con nísperos, higos o chumbos.


----------



## El primo del Adric (26 Sep 2022)

UNIMEX - Galaxy II 2 RARITÄT in OVP Boxed *TOP* Konsole Telespiel Retro Vintage • EUR 185,00


UNIMEX - GALAXY II 2 RARITÄT in OVP Boxed *TOP* Konsole Telespiel Retro Vintage - EUR 185,00. ZU VERKAUFEN! SAMMELAUFLÖSUNG Zum Verkauft steht... UNIMEX - Galaxy II in Originalverpackung. Der Zustand ist für das Alter ist gut Wir reden hier von 41!!!! Jahren. OVP und Anleitung ist dabei. Der...




picclick.de


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (26 Sep 2022)

Y los de rasca rasca?.


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Son pacofrutas, en cualquier casa de la paco época, encontrabas una vasija con nísperos, higos o chumbos.



no lo veo.
Tambien peras y manzanas… no se


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no lo veo.
> Tambien peras y manzanas… no se



Amijo las frutas que puse son silvestres, siempre crecían en arcenes, montes, terrenos abandonados.


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## trinia (26 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Y los de rasca rasca?.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205661



Ostras,en mi país se llaman ciquitraque,


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

trinia dijo:


> Ostras,en mi país se llaman ciquitraque,



Y aquí también.


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Amijo las frutas que puse son silvestres, siempre crecían en arcenes, montes, terrenos abandonados.



ps hogos chumbos vale! pero brevas y nisperos hay en tiendas.
veo mas paco un melon


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ps hogos chumbos vale! pero brevas y nisperos hay en tiendas.
> veo mas paco un melon



Aquí antes cuando los inviernos eran lluviosos y fríos crecían por todos sitios, laureles y eucaliptos también.


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Sep 2022)

trinia dijo:


> Ostras,en mi país se llaman ciquitraque,



Aquí también, recuerdo que había, una frase-maldición, gitana? que decía.
"Así revientes como un ciquitraque"


----------



## LMLights (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Amijo las frutas que puse son silvestres, siempre crecían en arcenes, montes, terrenos abandonados.



Di que si. La primera vez que comí higos chumbos, fue en Gandía en plenas vacaciones. Un paisano para sacarse unos duros los cogía del monte, se colocaba por las tardes-noches en el paseo marítimo y ahí te los pelaba y vendía. Una estampa de EMPRENDEDOR-PACO.

Algunas veces los he pillado en el Carrefour pero se venden poco. Bien maduros están COJONUDOS.







Higooos Chumbos !!!! Higos Chumbos !!!!! Gritaba.
Por lo visto en esa época PACO OCHENTERA los municipales no daban tanto por culo.


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Aquí también, recuerdo que había, gitana? que decía.
> "Así revientes como un ciquitraque"



Lo de "rasca" fué un modernismo, pasó lo mismo con la gaseosa/refrigerio que luego la apodaron refresco.


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Di que si. La primera vez que comí higos chumbos, fue en Gandía en plenas vacaciones. Un paisano para sacarse unos duros los cogía del monte, se colocaba por las tardes-noches en el paseo marítimo y ahí te los pelaba y vendía. Una estampa de EMPRENDEDOR-PACO.
> 
> Algunas veces los he pillado en el Carrefour pero se venden poco. Bien maduros están COJONUDOS.
> 
> ...



cualquier epoca paco fue mejor


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Di que si. La primera vez que comí higos chumbos, fue en Gandía en plenas vacaciones. Un paisano para sacarse unos duros los cogía del monte, se colocaba por las tardes-noches en el paseo marítimo y ahí te los pelaba y vendía. Una estampa de EMPRENDEDOR-PACO.
> 
> Algunas veces los he pillado en el Carrefour pero se venden poco. Bien maduros están COJONUDOS.
> 
> ...



¡ Y las aceitunas encurtidas en casa! recuerdo las aceitunas "gordales" gordas como pelotas de ping-pong, hace años que no las veo, ahora son como uvas pasas.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (26 Sep 2022)

No sé si habrá salido ya, pero en casi todas las casas había uno de éstos:


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> No sé si habrá salido ya, pero en casi todas las casas había uno de éstos:



Las recuerdo blancas de martini.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Las recuerdo blancas de martini.



Sñi este:







Cinzano también tenía uno como éste, pero eran cerámicos y se acababan rompiendo.
En cambio el que he puesto yo era de hojalata dorada y aguantaba todo, pasaba de generación en generación lleno de abolladuras y rasconas, era el pacocenicero por excelencia, sólo superado en paquismo por:


----------



## Soundblaster (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el paquismo murio en el 99.
> Hubo una reminiscencia hasta el 03 donde ya murio del todo.
> Ahora solo unos pocos sobrevivimos como soldados del paquismo enseñando a los pijos que hubo un pasado glorioso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205469
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205470



Esto es brutal!!!!!!


----------



## Pitoste (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Habia un mal uso de la jarra, los no paco aun creen que era para echar la leche y no entendian si mal diseño ya que era dificil se verter al vaso.
> Lo correcto era meter la bolsa
> y abrir el pico.



Leche que había que tomar en un par de dias pq enseguida se estropeaba. Ni UHT ni hostias, venía pasteurizada de milagro xDDD
Creo que despues de 30 años de leche de mentira, si volviese a esa no sería capaz de beberla, sabía a leche de verdad


----------



## Hamtel (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1189451
> 
> Mi pacometro noventero esta en máximos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1189452



Esa misma la tenía, pero de color rojo. Parecias de otro planeta con eso puesto y la antena desplegada


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Sñi este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en uso domestico eso es paco
pero los ceniceros mas paco estan puestos ya en el hilo



y va muy seguido de estos;



No solo por su aspecto, tambien por aludir a otra epoca mucho anterior.


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

Pitoste dijo:


> Leche que había que tomar en un par de dias pq enseguida se estropeaba. Ni UHT ni hostias, venía pasteurizada de milagro xDDD
> Creo que despues de 30 años de leche de mentira, si volviese a esa no sería capaz de beberla, sabía a leche de verdad



Si estaba pasteurizada, y era de un color marfil, teóricamente las que venden en botellas refrigeradas junto a los yogures deberían de ser la misma, pero no lo es.


----------



## Nuucelar (26 Sep 2022)

Los de ahora ya no están buenos como los de antes, Ahora no llevan habas ni garbanzos tostados, también están mas sosos, recuerdo los de los 90's tener un regusto similar a las pastillas de caldo instantáneo. Los de ahora no saben a nada.


----------



## Knish77 (26 Sep 2022)

Fijo que alguien lo ha puesto, pero...




Era polivalente, lo mismo servía para limpiarse el culo que para lijar un mueble


----------



## chameleon (26 Sep 2022)

los miko pasan, pero cuando solo habia Royne en el restaurante, los comia a disgusto, no se porque


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Sep 2022)

Knish77 dijo:


> Fijo que alguien lo ha puesto, pero...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205763
> 
> ...



Venía envuelto en un plástico amarillento.

A mi de niño me daba yuyu porque los antipolilla esos como una ruedita que se colgaban de un gancho o pasándoles directamente un cordón por el bujero en los armarios venían en un plástico igual, me parecía un papel higiénico "químico"


----------



## Beto (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> los caramelos paco de nuestraa infancia noventera!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205474
> 
> 
> ...



No nos olvidemos de los caramelacos de semana Santa. Al menos los hay en Cartagena, eso seguro. No se nota pero el grande mide medio metro fácilmente


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Beto dijo:


> No nos olvidemos de los caramelacos de semana Santa. Al menos los hay en Cartagena, eso seguro. No se nota pero el grande mide medio metro fácilmente
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205776



ostias, esos no lo zonozco.
No es por ser el tipico " y yo mas" pero las caramelos adoquines de zaragoza los hay de 5 kg
Me averguenza que dicha salvajada no sea bilbaina


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1205762
> 
> 
> Los de ahora ya no están buenos como los de antes, Ahora no llevan habas ni garbanzos tostados, también están mas sosos, recuerdo los de los 90's tener un regusto similar a las pastillas de caldo instantáneo. Los de ahora no saben a nada.



ohhh me ha emocinado ustec,
1 el logo es PRO paco.
2 adoraba los maices gigantes
3 Son aperitivos de toda la vida patrios




Despues de los risketos y los torreznos crujientes se bolsa van los gigantones


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

helados paco de menu del dia;
se comian con una mini cuchara


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (26 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> helados paco de menu del dia;
> se comian con una mini cuchara
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205795



Y bien ricos que estaban , en verano entraban solos


----------



## burbuje (26 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1187000
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1187001
> 
> ...



Mi suegro en paz descanse, que se murió este año. La puta con la radio de los cojones las 24 horas del día puesta, literalmente las 24 horas.


----------



## tucco (26 Sep 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Di que si. La primera vez que comí higos chumbos, fue en Gandía en plenas vacaciones. Un paisano para sacarse unos duros los cogía del monte, se colocaba por las tardes-noches en el paseo marítimo y ahí te los pelaba y vendía. Una estampa de EMPRENDEDOR-PACO.
> 
> Algunas veces los he pillado en el Carrefour pero se venden poco. Bien maduros están COJONUDOS.
> 
> ...



Los chumbos son un manjar de dioses. En Almería eran gitanos quienes los vendían en la calle. Te los pelaban y los echaban en una bolsa que tú sostenías. Y hablo en pasado porque la plaga de la cochinilla arrasó todas las pencas hará unos cuatro años. Una tragedia. La última vez que los compré costaban 3 euros la docena.
En algunas fruterías se siguen vendiendo, pero no son de los salvajes, creo que incluso hay plantaciones, no están tan buenos

Esos morados eran puro almíbar


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

Barracuda dijo:


>



me da pena la señora, seguro que se vacuno por que ana rosa dijo en tele5 que era lo correcto


----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Los chumbos son un manjar de dioses. En Almería eran gitanos quienes los vendían en la calle. Te los pelaban y los echaban en una bolsa que tú sostenías. Y hablo en pasado porque la plaga de la cochinilla arrasó todas las pencas hará unos cuatro años. Una tragedia. La última vez que los compré costaban 3 euros la docena.
> En algunas fruterías se siguen vendiendo, pero no son de los salvajes, creo que incluso hay plantaciones, no están tan buenos
> 
> Esos morados eran puro almíbar



nunca he visto los rojos.
En canarias si se ven en las tienda el higo chumbo.


----------



## FOYETE (26 Sep 2022)

Lo PACO volverá, 20 años después de que caiga la bomba H y europa se valla a tomar por culo.


----------



## Beto (26 Sep 2022)

Y esto lo puse en otro hilo.


tucco dijo:


> Los chumbos son un manjar de dioses. En Almería eran gitanos quienes los vendían en la calle. Te los pelaban y los echaban en una bolsa que tú sostenías. Y hablo en pasado porque la plaga de la cochinilla arrasó todas las pencas hará unos cuatro años. Una tragedia. La última vez que los compré costaban 3 euros la docena.
> En algunas fruterías se siguen vendiendo, pero no son de los salvajes, creo que incluso hay plantaciones, no están tan buenos
> 
> Esos morados eran puro almíbar



Buenísimos!!


----------



## cacho_perro (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (26 Sep 2022)

FOYETE dijo:


> Lo PACO volverá, 20 años después de que caiga la bomba H y europa se valla a tomar por culo.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (26 Sep 2022)

Música Paco:


----------



## forestal92 (27 Sep 2022)

Burbuja: 
Comercio Paloma no puede ser más Paco.

Dueño de bar Paloma: 
Subo a Jilguero mixto en jaula de caza con funda militar. Asegurado con Sistema Pacoplus de sujeción.


----------



## tucco (27 Sep 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Burbuja:
> Comercio Paloma no puede ser más Paco.
> 
> Dueño de bar Paloma:
> ...



Ese bar debería ser (lo es ya) la sede espiritual de Burbuja. La Meca del paquismo. Y los burbujistas deberíamos peregrinar allí al menos una vez en la vida.


----------



## Zoidberg (27 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1205667



En una visita que hice a casa de un colega me llevaron al cuarto de baño para que lo oliera


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (27 Sep 2022)

Zoidberg dijo:


> En una visita que hice a casa de un colega me llevaron al cuarto de baño para que lo oliera



Yo lo sigo comprando. Creo que por los recuerdos que me evoca ese olor.


----------



## Autómata (27 Sep 2022)

Dr Strangelove dijo:


> Y estaban éstos también:



Me acuerdo que lo retiraron por dejar a los niños estrábicos, no es coña


----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Yo lo sigo comprando. Creo que por los recuerdos que me evoca ese olor.



este que uso yo es la competencia pero primos hermanos;



Lo compro por que es el que siempre se usaba en casa


----------



## DetestadorDeBlandengues (27 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1205667



Dios todavía lo uso, es como volver al cuarto de baño de mis abuelos en los años 80-90.

Aunque también han ido saliendo nuevas fragancias despaquizadas, más acordes a la era de postpaquismo que estamos viviendo hoy en día. Es decir, fragancias amariconadas:


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (27 Sep 2022)

Magno Classic manda.


----------



## forestal92 (27 Sep 2022)

Jabón Paco de la abuela manda, vale para ropa, cuerpo, fregar platos. A base de manteca/aceite y sosa. Ningún jabón te deja la piel y el pelo mejor que este Guaranteed. Siempre debe haber estado curado varios meses antes de usarlo.

La gente no lo aprecia porque no hace espuma, ya que no contiene el agente *Lauril éter sulfato sódico ( **sodium laureth sulfate ). *Si leéis los componentes de los jabones veréis que todos lo llevan, o algo similar porque la gente quiere burbujas y espuma.






Lauril éter sulfato sódico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Pues bien, resulta que ese agente espumante barato causa irremediablemente irritación en piel y pelo, lo cual intentan contrarrestar con más químicos. Pero el consumidor borrego no sabe nada de esto obviamente.

Lo cierto es que al usar el jabón Paco basta con restregarse la pastilla por el cuerpo y pelo, o restregarla bien por la esponja hasta que se empape de jabón y luego a sentir por el cuerpo como te limpia suavessito sin irritación y te queda la piel como a un bebé y sin efectos estrogenicos por químicos.

Y aún así mejor no enjabonarse más de una vez por semana, la piel suda grasa para protegerse, y eliminar continuamente la grasa y flora cutánea debilita las defensas y envejece, como sucede con el cuero seco al que no se engrasa.


----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

DetestadorDeBlandengues dijo:


> Dios todavía lo uso, es como volver al cuarto de baño de mis abuelos en los años 80-90.
> 
> Aunque también han ido saliendo nuevas fragancias despaquizadas, más acordes a la era de postpaquismo que estamos viviendo hoy en día. Es decir, fragancias amariconadas:



ostia pues yo tengo un desodorante tulipan negro, algo modernizado pero marca paco de los 80 - 90. 
No huele nada mal, dura tiempo en la sobaquera y el bote es x2 o x3 de los tipicos axe a menos precio


----------



## trolero (27 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190120



Ese era el famosísimo transmisor telepáticomental de Juan Tamariz. Uno de los mejores trucos humorísticos que he visto jamás.
Cuando era un niño, mi madre me ponía a batir huevos con la batidora de mano y me encantaba


----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1190120



eso es una maravilla


----------



## Nuucelar (27 Sep 2022)

DetestadorDeBlandengues dijo:


> Dios todavía lo uso, es como volver al cuarto de baño de mis abuelos en los años 80-90.
> 
> Aunque también han ido saliendo nuevas fragancias despaquizadas, más acordes a la era de postpaquismo que estamos viviendo hoy en día. Es decir, fragancias amariconadas:



El azul lo uso yo y güele fenomenal, ni paco, ni cani, ni bujarra.


----------



## Nuucelar (27 Sep 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Burbuja:
> Comercio Paloma no puede ser más Paco.
> 
> Dueño de bar Paloma:
> ...




SEÑORES TENEMOS PREMIO GANADOR AL PAQUISMO PREMIVM @asiqué .


----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> SEÑORES TENEMOS PREMIO GANADOR AL PAQUISMO PREMIVM @asiqué .



yo lo votaria pero me da pena ese pajaro en esa jaula tan cutre y pequeña al sol


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> yo lo votaria pero me da pena ese pajaro en esa jaula tan cutre y pequeña al sol



Tiene pinta de ser una traviesa (mezcla de jilguero con canario) y MUY SEGURO que es de algún tano, muy aficionados a la "0rnitología".


----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una traviesa (mezcla de jilguero con canario) y MUY SEGURO que es de algún tano, muy aficionados a la "0rnitología".



0rnitologia etniana, ya sabemos…
que hdp, no soy ningun radical defensor de los animales, pero me gusta verlos sueltos, eso de pillar un bicho de la naturaleza y enjaularlo me da pena.


----------



## Pio Pio (27 Sep 2022)

Boli con reloj incorporado...


----------



## Andr3ws (27 Sep 2022)

Para Gaymers.


----------



## Woden (27 Sep 2022)

Andr3ws dijo:


> Para Gaymers.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1206776



Lo tengo guardado como oro en paño.


----------



## Torimbia (27 Sep 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Boli con reloj incorporado...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1206704



Hubo unos años que el tope de la modernidad era ponerle un relojillo digital a todo lo que se pusiera por delante.


----------



## forestal92 (27 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> yo lo votaria pero me da pena ese pajaro en esa jaula tan cutre y pequeña al sol





Pio Pio dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ser una traviesa (mezcla de jilguero con canario) y MUY SEGURO que es de algún tano, muy aficionados a la "0rnitología".



Aquí al cruce de canario y jilguero le dicen Mixto. Creo que son estériles.


----------



## Castuzo Premium (27 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el paquismo murio en el 99.
> Hubo una reminiscencia hasta el 03 donde ya murio del todo.
> Ahora solo unos pocos sobrevivimos como soldados del paquismo enseñando a los pijos que hubo un pasado glorioso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205469
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205470



Amén. El final del Pacoceno tiene fecha oficial: 1 de julio de 2003, el día en que David Beckham aterrizó en Madrid. 

En ese día de recuerdo infausto, fue como si se eliminaran de un plumazo 1500 km de gotelé de esa gran casa que era España; no tardarían en aparecer en su lugar millones de cuadros de Audrey Hepburn comprados en los chinos y budas cutres por doquier.


----------



## El Pionero (27 Sep 2022)

Los aparatos de aire acondicionado colgados en la fachada los veo muy Paco


----------



## forestal92 (27 Sep 2022)

El caramelo Paco por excelencia, con piñones auténticos:


----------



## El Pionero (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> El caramelo Paco por excelencia, con piñones auténticos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1206983



me acuerdo, estaban cojonudos.

Tirando a lo infantil los Sugus


----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



me apena ver esa foto;
fuera pone jubilacion… sera que la cierran.
Esta clase de tiendas fueron las que nos criaron, donde bajabas en pijama a por leche y donde comprabas los risketos el viernes a la tarde


----------



## El Pionero (27 Sep 2022)

*




*


----------



## LMLights (27 Sep 2022)

Sota_de_espadas dijo:


> Magno Classic manda.



Barra de Jabón, nada de espumas ni mierdas tóxicas llenas de disruptores endocrinos.

BARRA DE JABÓN DE AFEITAR MANDA. BUENO BONITO Y BARATO. LO PACO PACO, NUNCA MUERE.














asiqué dijo:


> ostia pues yo tengo un desodorante tulipan negro, algo modernizado pero marca paco de los 80 - 90.
> No huele nada mal, dura tiempo en la sobaquera y el bote es x2 o x3 de los tipicos axe a menos precio



También, mísmo criterio sin sales de aluminio. Lo PACO RESISTE.


----------



## El Pionero (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

el futuro sera paco y lo disfrutaremos solo los pacos.


----------



## El Pionero (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

@El Pionero
Barberia de señores PRO paco
donde huele a brumel


----------



## El Pionero (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## singladura (27 Sep 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> @El Pionero
> Barberia de señores PRO paco
> donde huele a brumel
> Ver archivo adjunto 1207001



Y varon Dandy


----------



## LMLights (27 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> @El Pionero
> Barberia de señores PRO paco
> donde huele a brumel
> Ver archivo adjunto 1207001



y VARON DANDY......



HOSTIAS !!! Hemos posteado lo mísmo en el mísmo momento.........


----------



## forestal92 (27 Sep 2022)

Fresquita de hoy, aunque bien pudiera ser de hace 40 años:


----------



## asiqué (27 Sep 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Fresquita de hoy, aunque parezca de hace 40 años:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1207025



2 cosas; baños amplios y con ventana.
Ahora son una pvta mierda


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (27 Sep 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los aparatos de aire acondicionado colgados en la fachada los veo muy Paco



Símbolo del chovinismo vecinal del desarrollismo casposo hispanistaní

En cualquier otro lugar los vecinos se habrían puesto de acuerdo para pagar juntos una bomba de calor comunitaria en el tejado

Pero mucho mejor apresurarse a poner el aparatejo en la ventana para aparentar estatus y que todos vean que tú estás mejor que ellos


----------



## Turbamulta (27 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> @El Pionero
> Barberia de señores PRO paco
> donde huele a brumel
> Ver archivo adjunto 1207001










La que me llevaba mi abuelo de niño lo único eléctrico que había era un secador de pelo, para las patillas y por detrás usaba de estas cortadoras manuales hasta que se jubiló el barbero.

Te ponía una loción por la nuca después de repasartela con esa que abrasaba, era azul no recuerdo la marca.

Editado creo que era esta


----------



## forestal92 (27 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el futuro sera paco y lo disfrutaremos solo los pacos.



La variante Paco del dicho de los camellos de Emiratos árabes sería algo así:

Tu abuelo fue Paco, tu eres hipster veraneas en Cancún y comes Tofu. Tus hijos serán Paco, comerán chorizo y veranearan en Torrevieja.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## DetestadorDeBlandengues (28 Sep 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> @El Pionero
> Barberia de señores PRO paco
> donde huele a brumel
> Ver archivo adjunto 1207001



A Brumel y al mentolado vigoroso de Floïd. Afortunadamente lo venden hasta en el Mercamoñas y podemos seguir disfrutando de su genuina fragancia no apta para nuevas masculinidades blandengues.







PD: me encanta ver lo gastado que está el tapizado de ese sillón de barbero.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Soundblaster (1 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Fresquita de hoy, aunque bien pudiera ser de hace 40 años:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1207025



ese inodoro marrón hace que tema lo peor.....miedo me daria levantar la tapa.


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Oct 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Símbolo del chovinismo vecinal del desarrollismo casposo hispanistaní
> 
> En cualquier otro lugar los vecinos se habrían puesto de acuerdo para pagar juntos una bomba de calor comunitaria en el tejado
> 
> Pero mucho mejor apresurarse a poner el aparatejo en la ventana para aparentar estatus y que todos vean que tú estás mejor que ellos



luego se jode algo, derrama comunitaria y el que no paga se beneficia igual...dentro del comunistarismo que es un piso, cuando más individual las soluciones, mejor.


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1205667



mi padre se ducha con eso, ^_^


----------



## Effetá (1 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> elegante.Pero es original? hace unos años sr pusieron de moda y se vendian en ikea



¿No me digas? Esas mantas de ganchillo las hacían mi abuela y mi madre para aprovechar los ovillos que les iban sobrando de los jerséis que tricotaban. Siempre había ovillos y ovillos por medio. Todavía tengo yo dos o tres, y alguna la he desgastado con tanta lavadora y desapareció


----------



## Effetá (1 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> las recetas mas paco de bacalao y merluza son albardadas, claro incluso aun en los 90 eran pescados economicos, no como hoy.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1193702



Es verdad. Y en los 70 hasta el besugo era económico, no sé qué pasó con él después. De pequeña podíamos comerlo al horno, qué rico, un día de diario como tal cosa. Recuerdo que luego decían que algún día hasta los boquerones y sardinas serían caros también. Y en realidad así es. Antes debía de estar tirado todo. Si supieran lo que costaba este verano la fruta no se lo creerían


----------



## Effetá (1 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en mi casa se comia con limon.



Hombre, a una rodaja o tajada de merluza de pincho, cremosa y deliciosa, la matas con el alioli. Eso para los que la comen congelada.


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> ¿No me digas? Esas mantas de ganchillo las hacían mi abuela y mi madre para aprovechar los ovillos que les iban sobrando de los jerséis que tricotaban. Siempre había ovillos y ovillos por medio. Todavía tengo yo dos o tres, y alguna la he desgastado con tanta lavadora y desapareció



si se vendian en tiendas y hoy dia online, por eso preguntaba








Manta 'Manta de ganchillo vintage' de Gabrielle Flint


Esto fue hecho por mi bisabuela materna. • Millones de diseños originales hechos por artistas independientes. Diseños con personalidad.




www.redbubble.com


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Hombre, a una rodaja o tajada de merluza de pincho, cremosa y deliciosa, la matas con el alioli. Eso para los que la comen congelada.



Yo me rederia a los filetes de merluza rebozados.
Las rodajas no suelen rebozarse, son para plancha o guisar por ejemplo a la Koxkera


----------



## El Pionero (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (1 Oct 2022)

@asiqué, ponte las pilas que @El Pionero te está adelantando por la derecha con su paco puch.


----------



## Nuucelar (1 Oct 2022)

Qué tiempos aquellos en que las chortinas oían a Sergio Dalma mientras preparaban un café en una paco cafetera para recibir a su maromo después del trabajo.


----------



## Albertojosua (1 Oct 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Símbolo del chovinismo vecinal del desarrollismo casposo hispanistaní
> 
> En cualquier otro lugar los vecinos se habrían puesto de acuerdo para pagar juntos una bomba de calor comunitaria en el tejado
> 
> Pero mucho mejor apresurarse a poner el aparatejo en la ventana para aparentar estatus y que todos vean que tú estás mejor que ellos



Un doctor en ingeniería industrial, ha escrito una sandez.


----------



## Nuucelar (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ace Tone (1 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1207201
> .



Este juego de agua Geyper lo tuve yo de crío.


----------



## Nuucelar (1 Oct 2022)

Esto con tintorro y hielo era un verdadero tintorro de verano.


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> @asiqué, ponte las pilas que @El Pionero te está adelantando por la derecha con su paco puch.



el pionero tiene mi respeto


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211393
> 
> 
> Esto con tintorro y hielo era un verdadero tintorro de verano.



la casera es lo que bebia en verano, tambien la cola de esa marca, bajo la mentira de; es que en el pueblo no hay coca cola.
Ahora esas botellas se mi infancia siguen alli y son las que se llevan a la bodega para comprar clarete a granel en verano


----------



## Nuucelar (1 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el pionero tiene mi respeto



Y el mío. Tú también mereces un gran paco respeto.


----------



## Nuucelar (1 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> la casera es lo que bebia en verano, tambien la cola de esa marca, bajo la mentira de; es que en el pueblo no hay coca cola.
> Ahora esas botellas se mi infancia siguen alli y son las que se llevan a la bodega para comprar clarete a granel en versno



¿Allí también le pegáis al fino/manzanilla?


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Allí también le pegáis al fino/manzanilla?



no.
Aquello es zona de Ribera Duero


----------



## forestal92 (1 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Y el mío. Tú también mereces un gran paco respeto.



Empaquizando como buenos hermanos.


----------



## Pio Pio (1 Oct 2022)

Jersey de rombos junto con los calcetines de rombos también.


----------



## tomatitolucrecia (1 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211393
> 
> 
> Esto con tintorro y hielo era un verdadero tintorro de verano.



Ojo


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)

tomatitolucrecia dijo:


> Ojo



desconocía esa marca, no asi la botella, yo tengo una de la casera del 74 que aun uso


----------



## DetestadorDeBlandengues (1 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211393
> 
> 
> Esto con tintorro y hielo era un verdadero tintorro de verano.



Con esas marcas en el cristal del roce por el uso, al ser botellas rellenadas . Y esa forma de indicar la fecha de caducidad que ya no se puede usar porque las nuevas generaciones son tan lerdas que no sabrían interpretarla .


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (1 Oct 2022)

La mesa camilla con su brasero.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



OH Yeah


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> OH Yeah



Terry ! como tiene que ser, si señor.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1206359
> 
> 
> Jabón Paco de la abuela manda, vale para ropa, cuerpo, fregar platos. A base de manteca/aceite y sosa. Ningún jabón te deja la piel y el pelo mejor que este Guaranteed. Siempre debe haber estado curado varios meses antes de usarlo.
> ...



yo me duchaba con esto y una olla de agua caliente.


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> yo me duchaba con esto y una olla de agua caliente.



y aun lo prescriben para cierto problemas cutaneos


----------



## forestal92 (1 Oct 2022)

Saludos Pacos,

Hoy os desvelo a otra joya secreta de la Murcia profunda. Se ruega confidencialidad para evitar ser descubiertos por las tropas Hipster que no dudarían en arrasar este reducto Paco, o aún peor, cometer algún tipo de profanación cómo por ejemplo convertirlo en una tienda de cereales? Mejor no demos ideas a Satanás.

Por algún motivo que la física cuántica no consigue aún explicar, la région de Murcia es extremadamente rica en anomalías espacio temporales como Comercio Paloma, y la que hoy nos ocupa, Comercio Ana.

Las pruebas de pacometría estiman que comercio Ana a diferencia de comercio Paloma, quedó anclado en lo que sería el Alto Paquismo o Paquismo primigeneo.

Del ventilador al suelo, poco a poco podréis observar los detalles. Con precaución se aconseja respirar hondo, y no saturar la retina ante la explosión visual.




Productos frescos, productos de calidad, productos Paco.




Morcón blanco (llamado blanco a secas en la zona), longaniza fresca y seca, morcillas, queso fresco de cabra del pueblo de al lado. Puede que estemos en el desierto, pero no moriremos de hambre, ni de sed.




Os hago la foto, pero los de la zona no necesitamos mirar para saber lo que hay de tapas. Detrás la Paqui y la caja de máxima seguridad, a prueba de efecto 2000 y apagones postnucleares.




Un pequeño modernismo, sabiamente Paquizado




Restos de haber comido habas frescas en la barra delatan el pasaje habitual del Pacus ibericus subespecie murcianicus.




Michirones ( Paco esquisitez murciana de guiso de habas secas y Jamón ), longaniza seca y estrella Levante. Quién necesita las 47 vírgenes en el cielo si tiene esto en vida.







Queso fresco de cabra del pueblo manda.




Viva lo Paco.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Saludos Pacos,
> 
> Hoy os desvelo a otra joya secreta de la Murcia profunda. Se ruega confidencialidad para evitar ser descubiertos por las tropas Hipster que no dudarían en arrasar este reducto Paco, o aún peor, cometer algún tipo de profanación cómo por ejemplo convertirlo en una tienda de cereales? Mejor no demos ideas a Satanás.
> 
> ...



PAQUISTRAL


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)




----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Saludos Pacos,
> 
> Hoy os desvelo a otra joya secreta de la Murcia profunda. Se ruega confidencialidad para evitar ser descubiertos por las tropas Hipster que no dudarían en arrasar este reducto Paco, o aún peor, cometer algún tipo de profanación cómo por ejemplo convertirlo en una tienda de cereales? Mejor no demos ideas a Satanás.
> 
> ...



eso es el cielo de los paco!!
Hay todo alimenta cuerpo y alma


----------



## asiqué (1 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Saludos Pacos,
> 
> Hoy os desvelo a otra joya secreta de la Murcia profunda. Se ruega confidencialidad para evitar ser descubiertos por las tropas Hipster que no dudarían en arrasar este reducto Paco, o aún peor, cometer algún tipo de profanación cómo por ejemplo convertirlo en una tienda de cereales? Mejor no demos ideas a Satanás.
> 
> ...






es eso lo que creo?
Oreja en salsa?
Yo aveces frecuento un bar paco de mi antiguo paco barrio si tengo que trabajar por alli y me como un bocata de oreja albardada riquisima.
Hace años se jubilo un señor de una bodeguilla cercana a mi trabajo, hacia una oreja guisada que se te caian las lagrimas.


----------



## forestal92 (1 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1211832
> 
> 
> es eso lo que creo?
> ...



Sí, tener oreja de tapas es garantía genuina de bar Paco. Es frecuente aún en zonas rurales de Murcia.


----------



## kenny220 (1 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ahora es un Granier.


----------



## kenny220 (1 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> me apena ver esa foto;
> fuera pone jubilacion… sera que la cierran.
> Esta clase de tiendas fueron las que nos criaron, donde bajabas en pijama a por leche y donde comprabas los risketos el viernes a la tarde



Ahora es un granier


----------



## asiqué (2 Oct 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ahora es un granier


----------



## Pio Pio (2 Oct 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ahora es un granier



Pues la cadena Granier es gran candidata( en un futuro cercano) a ser paco, pero paco de los malos.


----------



## LMLights (2 Oct 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Ahora es un Granier.



Lamentable baja en el frente PACO.

RESISTIREMOS !!!!

Mantequerías ANDRES (Zona Ronda de Toledo en Madrid).



















__





Mantequería Andrés. Desde 1870


Mantequeria Andrés, tienda de alimentación selecta, productos gourmet, articulos artesanos y exclusivos, tienda antigua de Madrid, junto al rastro.




www.mantequeriaandres.com


----------



## Nuucelar (2 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Jersey de rombos junto con los calcetines de rombos también.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1211735



Faltan las gafas de culo de vaso y el pantalón de pinza subido hasta los sobacos.


----------



## Nuucelar (2 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Saludos Pacos,
> 
> Hoy os desvelo a otra joya secreta de la Murcia profunda. Se ruega confidencialidad para evitar ser descubiertos por las tropas Hipster que no dudarían en arrasar este reducto Paco, o aún peor, cometer algún tipo de profanación cómo por ejemplo convertirlo en una tienda de cereales? Mejor no demos ideas a Satanás.
> 
> ...



Vltra Paco Premivm Senior Quality.


----------



## Paparajote (2 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Saludos Pacos,
> 
> Hoy os desvelo a otra joya secreta de la Murcia profunda. Se ruega confidencialidad para evitar ser descubiertos por las tropas Hipster que no dudarían en arrasar este reducto Paco, o aún peor, cometer algún tipo de profanación cómo por ejemplo convertirlo en una tienda de cereales? Mejor no demos ideas a Satanás.
> 
> ...



Fabuloso. Me ha entrado el síndrome de Stendhal.


----------



## asiqué (2 Oct 2022)

me desayunaba unos cuantos ahora mismo


----------



## OBDC (2 Oct 2022)

En este hilo de recuerdos Paco se ha hablado de fotos, pero por no poder meterlos en formato digital, falta de lo más importante en el universo Paco, y son los aromas, todos ellos normalmente intensos y rancios.
Podríamos describirlos para aportar más ilustración al hilo, y para ello voy primero ya que la foto de los dependientes de la mantequeria me trajo a la memoria el olor del sudor de días en la ropa de polyester de camareros y dependientes de comercios Paco para llevar el "uniforme" y lavarlo [con suerte] el fin de semana. Se puede agregar que en el universo Paco, usar desodorante los hombres no era muy masculino.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## garpie (2 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1212053
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212054
> 
> 
> me desayunaba unos cuantos ahora mismo



Lo veo y subo la apuesta:












Churrería La Mañueta: La fragua de Vulcano


Pío Gerendiain recoge en una serie fotográfica hecha con teléfono móvil, expuesta en Condestable y publicada en un libro, la “épica vital” de la familia Elizalde y sus churros de La Mañueta




www.noticiasdenavarra.com





Churrería más que centenaria que sólo abre por sanfermines. Por la consideración que tiene en la ciudad de Pamplona, creo que estaríamos entrando en el terreno de lo "paco-chic"


----------



## tucco (2 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Saludos Pacos,
> 
> Hoy os desvelo a otra joya secreta de la Murcia profunda. Se ruega confidencialidad para evitar ser descubiertos por las tropas Hipster que no dudarían en arrasar este reducto Paco, o aún peor, cometer algún tipo de profanación cómo por ejemplo convertirlo en una tienda de cereales? Mejor no demos ideas a Satanás.
> 
> ...



Inenarrable. ¿Supermercado paco y bar paco a la vez? Y se creían los modernillos que habían inventado ellos el concepto con el Mercado de San Miguel y pijeríos similares.



De esta foto, además de que el paquismo de la clientela no desmerece al del establecimiento, destacar las ollas rojas paco de San Ignacio en lo alto de la estantería.

Otro apunte. Aunque de la foto no se puede adivinar la hora en que está hecha, me la juego y digo que es durante el muy murciano y bastante paquil rito del "almuerzo". Es un concepto que solo lo he visto allí y en el levante almeriense (Murcia sur), a caballo entre el desayuno y el tapeo.

En pueblos como Cuevas del Almanzora o Vera, mientras estás desayunando, la cocina está a todo trapo cocinando raciones para el almuerzo. Las sacan a eso de las 10 o las 11 y se quedan, frías, encima de la barra (lo de las vitrinas es una modernura que no en todos los sitios he visto). Huelga decir que sales de tomar café con la ropa oliendo a fritanga.


----------



## asiqué (2 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues la cadena Granier es gran candidata( en un futuro cercano) a ser paco, pero paco de los malos.



no lo siento, un granier vende todo precongelados nunca sera paco, No son como la panaderia de pueblo o la tahona del barrio donde hacen ellos todo desde cero, incluso las cajas donde te dan las pastas estan hechas en el pueblo de al lado





ni tiene una clientela selecta paco



mucho menos hacen en Garnier especialidades paco locales, de esas que solo se producen 10 dias al año por tradicion paco.
Como el hornazo de Campaspero;



Pan + 2 chorizos y un huevo. Se cuece todo y queda algo delicioso con el magma supremo del chorizo impregnado por todo el pan…

Soy un paco orgulloso de sus raices.

Pastas y mantecados artesanos como estos? un garnier nunca podra ser paco, mini bonus paco;
en la foto se ven 2 chorizos del carnicero del pueblo, caseros y de marranos de la zona



Como veis forers hablo con conocimiento de causa, esas pastas de vez en cuando llegan a casa cuando un familiar viene de visita desde el pueblo.
Y no duran mucho ya que con el cafe del mismo dia que se les ofrece nos comimos 3/4 de las existencias, Bajo el lema de mi abuelo;
COMERLO AHORA NO SEA QUE PARA MAÑANA ESTEN MALAS.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Y en el canal del puto tali



La mili tenía que volver para poner las pilas a todos los putos ninis y perroflautas.


----------



## Nuucelar (2 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> La mili tenía que volver para poner las pilas a todos los putos ninis y perroflautas.



Y a los peter pan de 30-40 años.


----------



## DetestadorDeBlandengues (2 Oct 2022)

No sé por qué, pero hoy me he acordado de cuando de pequeño se vendía la leche en bolsas. Junto con su paco jarrita para meterlas en el frigorífico. En mi zona se vendían mucho en las típicas tiendas de ultramarinos.


----------



## Nuucelar (2 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no lo siento, un granier vende todo precongelados nunca sera paco, No son como la panaderia de pueblo o la tahona del barrio donde hacen ellos todo desde cero, incluso las cajas donde te dan las pastas estan hechas en el pueblo de al lado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212114
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212115
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212116
> ...



Liar las pastas con papel de aluminio es un plvs en paquismo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no lo siento, un granier vende todo precongelados nunca sera paco, No son como la panaderia de pueblo o la tahona del barrio donde hacen ellos todo desde cero, incluso las cajas donde te dan las pastas estan hechas en el pueblo de al lado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212114
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212115
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212116
> ...



Y que no falte el horno de leña Paco.


----------



## frangelico (2 Oct 2022)

garpie dijo:


> Lo veo y subo la apuesta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212103
> 
> ...



Qué bueno. Ahí no han tocado nada desde antes de la guerra


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

DetestadorDeBlandengues dijo:


> No sé por qué, pero hoy me he acordado de cuando de pequeño se vendía la leche en bolsas. Junto con su paco jarrita para meterlas en el frigorífico. En mi zona se vendían mucho en las típicas tiendas de ultramarinos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212153



O íbamos a la vaquería con las lecheras paco también conocidas en mi pueblo como "candajas" a por ella. Luego se hervía en casa y tenías una leche cojonuda.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Menos lobos, que el Calimocho sólo es una variante cutre del Zurracapote riojano.



El zurracapote es más parecido a la sangría o a la limonada leonesa que al calimocho, además de que está muchísimo más rico.

El calimocho es la bebida de guarros, etarras y mugrosos por excelencia. No bebería esa mierda ni aunque estuviese muerto de sed en medio del desierto.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1189451
> 
> Mi pacometro noventero esta en máximos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1189452



Hostia que buena la radio esa, yo todavía la tengo y funciona de puta madre.


----------



## Furymundo (2 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> y en los bares de tapas y dejar todo el suelo lleno de sus pieles.
> se llaman chochitos si no recuerdo mal



se llaman altramuzos


----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pero el mio era de plasticucho.
> Tipico paquismo noventero





El Pionero dijo:


>



Con unos parecidos esos aunque algo más antiguos, me inicié en el mundo de la radioafición. Harto de oír a la peña hablando y de que no me contestara ni dios me pillé mi primera emisora CB, una carkit que funcionaba con cristales de cuarzo y que ensamblé yo mismo.


----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> helados paco de menu del dia;
> se comian con una mini cuchara
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205795



El auténtico helado paco es el de corte con los típicos barquillos.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Los chumbos son un manjar de dioses. En Almería eran gitanos quienes los vendían en la calle. Te los pelaban y los echaban en una bolsa que tú sostenías. Y hablo en pasado porque la plaga de la cochinilla arrasó todas las pencas hará unos cuatro años. Una tragedia. La última vez que los compré costaban 3 euros la docena.
> En algunas fruterías se siguen vendiendo, pero no son de los salvajes, creo que incluso hay plantaciones, no están tan buenos
> 
> Esos morados eran puro almíbar



Hace una semana los vi a la venta en E.Leclerc.


----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

Y para los putos calvos no podía faltar esto. Casi todas las barberías lo tenían.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

DetestadorDeBlandengues dijo:


> A Brumel y al mentolado vigoroso de Floïd. Afortunadamente lo venden hasta en el Mercamoñas y podemos seguir disfrutando de su genuina fragancia no apta para nuevas masculinidades blandengues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo sigo usando, es el mejor after que hay, te deja la cara de puta madre después del afeitado. Mancillar la piel con lociones y bálsamos es de mariconas progres.


----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (2 Oct 2022)

Casa Portillo en Miranda de Ebro fue una tienda muy paco pero tenían un montón de cosas. Yo recuerdo comprar ahí productos de broma (bombas fétidas, polvos de estornudar, mierda de plástico etc.) marca mi shan fu, también algo muy paco, cuando me llevaban mis viejos allí a visitar a la familia.


----------



## mateww (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## thesunnolongerrises (2 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> no lo siento, un granier vende todo precongelados nunca sera paco, No son como la panaderia de pueblo o la tahona del barrio donde hacen ellos todo desde cero, incluso las cajas donde te dan las pastas estan hechas en el pueblo de al lado
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212114
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212115
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212116
> ...



Allí los veganos los tiráis de lo algo del campanario al menos ¿no?
Mis dieses


----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)

*










*


----------



## asiqué (2 Oct 2022)

thesunnolongerrises dijo:


> Allí los veganos los tiráis de lo algo del campanario al menos ¿no?
> Mis dieses



a los veganos les obligamos a corrren en el encierro con los toros


----------



## El Pionero (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## frangelico (2 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> nunca he visto los rojos.
> En canarias si se ven en las tienda el higo chumbo.



Se llaman tunos


----------



## tucco (2 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Eso lo he visto yo llevárselo al fútbol, y desde las gradas repartir arenques a la gente.


----------



## Pio Pio (2 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> La mili tenía que volver para poner las pilas a todos los putos ninis y perroflautas.



Lo voy a citar a ver si aparece... @Taliván Hortográfico


----------



## palmerita (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Paparajote (2 Oct 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1212610



Por el nombre, puede ser de Bilbao.


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## cataubas (3 Oct 2022)

Llamar las madres a los niños desde las ventanas a grito pelao para que suban a por la merienda o lo que se tercie.
No exactamente como en el vídeo, pero un estilo ... 
(la madre vociferante desde la ventana es una imagen que siempre me viene cuando me encuentro nombres como Izan, Jonathan, Kevin o de ese jaez)


----------



## Kroonstein (3 Oct 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> Por el nombre, puede ser de Bilbao.



Lo es:


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Oct 2022)




----------



## frangelico (4 Oct 2022)

Este es un bar mítico de un pueblo minero asturiano. Llegó a los 90 avanzados igual que estaba en n los 40, ponían nombre de mujer a los toneles y eran tan clarividentes que hasta hay un tonel "Charo".


----------



## asiqué (4 Oct 2022)

las tiendas-bar que aun hay en algunos pueblos. Esta incluso con salamandra de leña para estar calientes


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Sí, tener oreja de tapas es garantía genuina de bar Paco. Es frecuente aún en zonas rurales de Murcia.



pues igual tengo qur hacer un viaje por sitios paco murcianos… por que me pilla muy lejos…


----------



## forestal92 (5 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues igual tengo qur hacer un viaje por sitios paco murcianos… por que me pilla muy lejos…



Murcia mola y es desconocida. Playas vírgenes, clima de manga corta en noviembre, desierto, sierras con bosque, buena comida barata, muchos baños termales y Paquismo guaranteed.

Eso sí, es importante saber los sitios a los que ir, porque no todos son especialmente conocidos. Si un día pasa usted preguntas y se te guía.


----------



## El Pionero (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

va de jabones eh?
El tambor de jabon! Formato ya desaparecido. Y quien no los usaba para guardar cosas luego?




este ultimo tambor tiene en su interior, UN TESORO ;



Exim castillos !


----------



## tucco (5 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Murcia mola y es desconocida. Playas vírgenes, clima de manga corta en noviembre, desierto, sierras con bosque, buena comida barata, muchos baños termales y Paquismo guaranteed.
> 
> Eso sí, es importante saber los sitios a los que ir, porque no todos son especialmente conocidos. Si un día pasa usted preguntas y se te guía.



Me permito terciar en la conversación. Siendo de Almería (Murcia sur) uno debería estar acostumbrado a convivir con altas dosis de paquismo, pero tengo que decir que cuando subo a Murcia norte las dosis adquieren nivel Chernobil.
En una ocasión, me impactó especialmente localizar un reducto paquil, prácticamente intacto, en plena costa, en primera línea de playa. Milagrosamente, ha sobrevivido al empuje pijo-moderno. Se trata de la Playa de Calnegre, entre Águilas y Cartagena. Todo allí te transporta a los años 70, como si de un parque temático se tratase. Y, presidiendo el enclave, un baluarte del Paquismo, el Bar Faro de Punta. Si el exterior ya es bastante Paco, el interior es un hiperconcentrado de paquismo. Y, ojo, se come muy pero que muy bien. Llegué buscando el pulpo (excelente) y caí extasiado ante el entorno.


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Me permito terciar en la conversación. Siendo de Almería (Murcia sur) uno debería estar acostumbrado a convivir con altas dosis de paquismo, pero tengo que decir que cuando subo a Murcia norte las dosis adquieren nivel Chernobil.
> En una ocasión, me impactó especialmente localizar un reducto paquil, prácticamente intacto, en plena costa, en primera línea de playa. Milagrosamente, ha sobrevivido al empuje pijo-moderno. Se trata de la Playa de Calnegre, entre Águilas y Cartagena. Todo allí te transporta a los años 70, como si de un parque temático se tratase. Y, presidiendo el enclave, un baluarte del Paquismo, el Bar Foro de Punta. Si el exterior ya es bastante Paco, el interior es un hiperconcentrado de paquismo. Y, ojo, se come muy pero que muy bien. Llegué buscando el pulpo (excelente) y caí extasiado ante el entorno.



cualquier hinjeniero te dira;
SI FUNCIONA NO LO TOQUES
y esto es extrapolable a todo.
El bar llevar funcionando 50 años? por algo sera


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

Bar paco tipico Bilbaino





por lo que se lo heredo el hijo y el continuo tal cual sin modificar nada, mismo bar y mismas recetas, aveces voy, no muy amenudo y me como un morro frito o un pintxo de tortilla


----------



## forestal92 (5 Oct 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Me permito terciar en la conversación. Siendo de Almería (Murcia sur) uno debería estar acostumbrado a convivir con altas dosis de paquismo, pero tengo que decir que cuando subo a Murcia norte las dosis adquieren nivel Chernobil.
> En una ocasión, me impactó especialmente localizar un reducto paquil, prácticamente intacto, en plena costa, en primera línea de playa. Milagrosamente, ha sobrevivido al empuje pijo-moderno. Se trata de la Playa de Calnegre, entre Águilas y Cartagena. Todo allí te transporta a los años 70, como si de un parque temático se tratase. Y, presidiendo el enclave, un baluarte del Paquismo, el Bar Faro de Punta. Si el exterior ya es bastante Paco, el interior es un hiperconcentrado de paquismo. Y, ojo, se come muy pero que muy bien. Llegué buscando el pulpo (excelente) y caí extasiado ante el entorno.



Efectivamente ahí el pulpo asado es lo más.

Pues la próxima avisa. Eso está relativamente cerca de bar Paloma, epicentro universal del paquismo. Precisamente ahora mismo me podría plantar ahí en 15 minutos.

Ese trozo de costa mediterránea hasta bolnuevo debe ser el menos aprovechado de toda España.

Las zonas más bonitas de calas son las de bolnuevo kilómetros y kilómetros de calas sin casas ni carreteras asfaltadas. Uno de los sitios más infravalorados de España.



Volviendo al tema, muy cerquita de ese restaurante. 1 foto, 1000 paquismos.

Reto a encontrar un solo pixel que NO sea parte de algo Paco en la siguiente foto:












@moromierda amego yo vinder casa buino barato. Curral de cabras serca para se huele bien la casa y duermir calente.


----------



## asiqué (5 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Efectivamente ahí el pulpo asado es lo más.
> 
> Pues la próxima avisa. Eso está relativamente cerca de bar Paloma, epicentro universal del paquismo. Precisamente ahora mismo me podría plantar ahí en 15 minutos.
> 
> ...



un clasico neopaco;
se funde la fluorescente y se pone un casquillo led colgando


----------



## El Pionero (5 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> va de jabones eh?
> El tambor de jabon! Formato ya desaparecido. Y quien no los usaba para guardar cosas luego?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1216145
> Ver archivo adjunto 1216146
> ...



También los utilizaban como tambores para tocar e incluso se fabricaban baterías artesanales


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> va de jabones eh?
> El tambor de jabon! Formato ya desaparecido. Y quien no los usaba para guardar cosas luego?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1216145
> Ver archivo adjunto 1216146
> ...



Muy paco el exin castillos. Yo con los tambores de jabón y unas tapas de cazuela me construía una batería y estaba todo el día tocando los huevos hasta que llegaba mi padre y me calzaba cuatro hostias.

También teníamos el Tente, la versión Paco del Lego que estuvo desaparecido del mercado un montón de años pero lo han vuelto a comercializar de nuevo.






TENTE by iUnits


Vuelve la marca de juegos de construcción TENTE de la mano de iUnits. Descubre nuestro inventario de piezas y bloques de construcción con novedades semanales.




www.iunits.es


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> También los utilizaban como tambores para tocar e incluso se fabricaban baterías artesanales



Yo lo hacía muchísimo y así pillé la afición por este instrumento hasta que me acabé pillando una, la cual, desgraciadamente tuve que vender. Ahora ando con una electrónica que con los cascos apenas hace ruido pero cuando le enchufo el ampli suena del copón.


----------



## Paparajote (6 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Muy paco el exin castillos. Yo con los tambores de jabón y unas tapas de cazuela me construía una batería y estaba todo el día tocando los huevos hasta que llegaba mi padre y me calzaba cuatro hostias.
> 
> También teníamos el Tente, la versión Paco del Lego que estuvo desaparecido del mercado un montón de años pero lo han vuelto a comercializar de nuevo.
> 
> ...



El Tente era mejor que el lego, piezas más pequeñas, más detalle en las construcciones.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Oct 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> El Tente era mejor que el lego, piezas más pequeñas, más detalle en las construcciones.



Tuve Tente heredado y Lego.

Además de lo que mencionas, la segunda mayor diferencia era de temática: Tente se solía limitar a construcciones y máquinas y Lego tenía juguetes de distintos ámbitos y de cultura pop.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (6 Oct 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> El Tente era mejor que el lego, piezas más pequeñas, más detalle en las construcciones.



Mil veces mejor, de eso no cabe duda.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (6 Oct 2022)

Baldosas Paco inclinadas para los hijos de Teresa Rodríguez en chanclas mandan:






El que fabrique esas losas debe ser más rico que Amancio Ortega.

@moromierda


----------



## palmerita (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## ossirunne (6 Oct 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Este es un bar mítico de un pueblo minero asturiano. Llegó a los 90 avanzados igual que estaba en n los 40, ponían nombre de mujer a los toneles y eran tan clarividentes que hasta hay un tonel "Charo".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1215117




esto ye un chigre, dígotelo yo


----------



## ossirunne (6 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Murcia mola y es desconocida. Playas vírgenes, clima de manga corta en noviembre, desierto, sierras con bosque, buena comida barata, muchos baños termales y Paquismo guaranteed.
> 
> Eso sí, es importante saber los sitios a los que ir, porque no todos son especialmente conocidos. Si un día pasa usted preguntas y se te guía.




aquí una definición bellísima de esa tierra, de su variedad, cantada por una murciana de pro que adoraba a su tierra


----------



## asiqué (6 Oct 2022)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1217188



por alusiones;
si un carpintero no enseña un poco la raja NO ES DE FIAR.

apuntaros eso, creo que es aplicable a otros gremios


----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Effetá (6 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>




Tienes un pozo sin fondo de fotos así. De verdad no sé de dónde las sacas. Yo hago búsquedas y no me salen. ¿De la deep web?
Son la monda


asiqué dijo:


> el paquismo murio en el 99.
> Hubo una reminiscencia hasta el 03 donde ya murio del todo.
> Ahora solo unos pocos sobrevivimos como soldados del paquismo enseñando a los pijos que hubo un pasado glorioso.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205469
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205470



Esto no es España, ¿verdad? Parece el tren del politburó, con un cenicero para cada uno.


----------



## Effetá (6 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1205655
> Ver archivo adjunto 1205657



Ese jabón lo anunciaba la cuarta de los Ángeles de Charlie. Pero no encuentro el anuncio en español


----------



## tucco (6 Oct 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Tienes un pozo sin fondo de fotos así. De verdad no sé de dónde las sacas. Yo hago búsquedas y no me salen. ¿De la deep web?
> Son la monda
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí están los últimos cuatro secretarios generales del PCUS (máximo dirigente de la URSS), aunque ellos no lo sabían entonces: Gorbachov, Breznev, Chernenko y Andropov.


----------



## asiqué (6 Oct 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Tienes un pozo sin fondo de fotos así. De verdad no sé de dónde las sacas. Yo hago búsquedas y no me salen. ¿De la deep web?
> Son la monda
> 
> 
> ...



claro que es españa! bueno… la españa del pasado. Es el vagon mirador para fumadores de los trenes talgo 2


----------



## Nuucelar (6 Oct 2022)

Paco TV digital.


----------



## asiqué (6 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1217808
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217809
> ...



la version PROpaco;



20 años sin usar pero ahi siguen


----------



## Hamtel (6 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> va de jabones eh?
> El tambor de jabon! Formato ya desaparecido. Y quien no los usaba para guardar cosas luego?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1216145
> Ver archivo adjunto 1216146
> ...



Y como canasta para jugar al baloncesto uno contra uno


----------



## tucco (6 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> claro que es españa! bueno… la españa del pasado. Es el vagon mirador para fumadores de los trenes talgo 2
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217799
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217800
> ...



En los foros ferroviarios se comentó una vez, entre la indignación general, que una productora cinematográfica había alquilado el Talgo II para el rodaje de una película pornográfica. Lo veían como una profanación.

Un caso similar me contaron que sucedió en una estación abandonada. Un jubilado de Renfe que vivía cerca vio movimiento y se acercó. En el andén había un negro dándole a una rubia en pleno rodaje de otra película, esta vez sin permiso ni nada.


----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> la version PROpaco;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217825
> 
> 
> 20 años sin usar pero ahi siguen



Se olvida de la llave y el descodificador del Canal Plus













Y sus programas codificados







Y sus míticas pelis pornos en las noches de los viernes que hay gente que lo veía así.

Eso sí que era Paco


----------



## LMLights (6 Oct 2022)

Una expresión que creo ya no se usa. EL COCHE DE LÍNEA. El único enlace de los pueblos con el mundo exterior, cuando tener un utilitario no estaba al alcance de todo el mundo.







Parada única en la Plaza del Pueblo, junto a BAR que hacía las veces multitarea de centro social, apeadero, estanco, y ultramarinos.













Que te llegase un familiar del pueblo de tus padres era garantía de queso, chorizo y sobaos de la mejor calidad.

LA PAQUIDAD tiene mucho de su orígen en lo rural, en la escasez, en el aprovecharlo todo (como el cerdo) y en ser muy avispao y vivo......


----------



## El Pionero (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Rovusthiano (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (7 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> la version PROpaco;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217825
> 
> 
> 20 años sin usar pero ahi siguen



Me acaba de dar una sobredosis de paquismo pvro, me voy un rato a un centro comercial "modelno" a que se me pase.


----------



## Paisaje (7 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



olor del eskay caliente, y lo cómodos que eran...!!! 
Luego vinieron las pegatas de “los trenes ya no fuman, no fume en los trenes”


----------



## Me suda la polla (7 Oct 2022)

Se ha desvirtuado completamente el hilo. Habéis confundido cosas de otro tiempo, lo antiguo con lo PACO.

La mayoría de las fotos son cosas pertenecientes a otras épocas que ya ni se fabrican, ni se usan, ni se ven por ninguna parte. Era la forma en que se vivia en este país hace 30 o 40 años y eso nada tiene que ver con el paquismo. 

Ese no es el concepto PACO bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## LMLights (7 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Jose María García en toda su PAQUIDAD........


----------



## tucco (7 Oct 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Jose María García en toda su PAQUIDAD........



La cara del ciclista (creó que es Óscar Freire) es un poema. 
García, un mafioso de las ondas, con un talento infinito, que luchó (y perdió) contra otros mafiosos muchos peores que él.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (7 Oct 2022)

Me suda la polla dijo:


> Se ha desvirtuado completamente el hilo. Habéis confundido cosas de otro tiempo, lo antiguo con lo PACO.
> 
> La mayoría de las fotos son cosas pertenecientes a otras épocas que ya ni se fabrican, ni se usan, ni se ven por ninguna parte. Era la forma en que se vivia en este país hace 30 o 40 años y eso nada tiene que ver con el paquismo.
> 
> Ese no es el concepto PACO bajo mi punto de vista.



Pienso lo mismo.


----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## asiqué (7 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Me acaba de dar una sobredosis de paquismo pvro, me voy un rato a un centro comercial "modelno" a que se me pase.



Todos los PRO paco pueden ser paco pero pocos paco pueden ser PROpaco


----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## palmerita (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (7 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Todos los PRO paco pueden ser paco pero pocos paco pueden ser PROpaco



Si le tuviese cerca le invitaba a unos callos con chorizo servidos en un plato de barro, unas truchas rellenas de jamón y ajos y acompañado de una bota de vino hasta arriba de tintorro y pan candeal (pan paco).
Después le pondría un carajillo de postre.


----------



## Nuucelar (7 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



La de veces que me ha servido de refugio de la lluvia.


----------



## Nuucelar (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## asiqué (7 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Si le tuviese cerca le invitaba a unos callos con chorizo servidos en un plato de barro, unas truchas rellenas de jamón y ajos y acompañado de una bota de vino hasta arriba de tintorro y pan candeal (pan paco).
> Después le pondría un carajillo de postre.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1218942
> ...



conozco;
los callos
el tintorro pero soynmas de clarete
la bota
y pan candeal que tambien se hace en castilla.
El carajillo de Terry
Los callos y el pan son peligrosamente deliciosos


----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (7 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (8 Oct 2022)




----------



## LMLights (8 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Eso se está poniendo otra vez de moda, pero ahora te lo venden ya directo y como Hipster.

OTRO TRIUNFO del PAQUÍSMO









https://www.britishcotton.com/product/jersey-de-hombre-cuello-pico-con-coderas-color-marron/


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> claro que es españa! bueno… la españa del pasado. Es el vagon mirador para fumadores de los trenes talgo 2
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217799
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217800
> ...



Esos si que eran buenos trenes y no la puta mierda de supositorios rodantes que hay ahora. Locomotora Krauss Maffei rugiendo duro y tocando su particular silbato en las incorporaciones a plena via una vez rebasada la señal de salida de alguna estacion Paco MANDA.

Las máquinas que movían las composiciones Talgo II y Talgo III entre los 60 y los 80 eran las "Harley Davidson" del ferrocarril, tenían un sonido del motor y del silbato único y muy característico.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Míticas esas 440 con los asientos de eskai, de las mejores unidades que ha tenido Renfe.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (8 Oct 2022)

Paisaje dijo:


> olor del eskay caliente, y lo cómodos que eran...!!!
> Luego vinieron las pegatas de “los trenes ya no fuman, no fume en los trenes”



Pegatas muy paco por cierto.


----------



## Soundblaster (8 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> claro que es españa! bueno… la españa del pasado. Es el vagon mirador para fumadores de los trenes talgo 2
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217799
> Ver archivo adjunto 1217800
> ...



Esto es diseño paco pero de nivel, broootal, recuerdo que alguna vez desayune en el vagon cafeteria ese de la foto.


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (8 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Ha pasado de 3 pesetas en 1963 a 2,7€ en 2022.

Es un producto que en los últimos 60 años ha permanecido prácticamente inalterado.
Podemos usarlo como índice que estudie la evolución de la inflación en España. El índice Mariano.
Como el índice BigMac pero en Paco.


----------



## Soundblaster (8 Oct 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1218536



tengo miedo.


----------



## Effetá (8 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> va de jabones eh?
> El tambor de jabon! Formato ya desaparecido. Y quien no los usaba para guardar cosas luego?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1216145
> Ver archivo adjunto 1216146
> ...



Tal cual teníamos el exin castillos. Mi madre forró un tambor de esos con papel floreado adhesivo, comprado en la papelería. Ahora no venden esas cosas.
En papelería había también mucho más surtido, no de bolis y rotuladores como ahora. Pero sí de cuadernos de anilla, de todos los tamaños, desde pequeñitos tipo agenda, a tamaño cuartilla o folio, con infinitos dibujos el plástico del forro, de una o dos líneas de anillas, que se plegaban y cuadraban de forma perfecta, con múltiples solapas, con trabillas para enganchar los bolis, pestañas para separar, un suplemento lateral para más bolis, cierre con una especie de cinturón que se enganchaba en otra trabilla. Busco fotos de ellos y no existen. 
También había un papel encerado para forrar libros, con millones de diseños, tampoco existe. A veces forrábamos los libros con eso y después con plástico. Tampoco existe.


----------



## Effetá (8 Oct 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Me permito terciar en la conversación. Siendo de Almería (Murcia sur) uno debería estar acostumbrado a convivir con altas dosis de paquismo, pero tengo que decir que cuando subo a Murcia norte las dosis adquieren nivel Chernobil.
> En una ocasión, me impactó especialmente localizar un reducto paquil, prácticamente intacto, en plena costa, en primera línea de playa. Milagrosamente, ha sobrevivido al empuje pijo-moderno. Se trata de la Playa de Calnegre, entre Águilas y Cartagena. Todo allí te transporta a los años 70, como si de un parque temático se tratase. Y, presidiendo el enclave, un baluarte del Paquismo, el Bar Faro de Punta. Si el exterior ya es bastante Paco, el interior es un hiperconcentrado de paquismo. Y, ojo, se come muy pero que muy bien. Llegué buscando el pulpo (excelente) y caí extasiado ante el entorno.



¿Playa Calnegre? Parecería que es de Tarragona. 
También me llama la atención la localidad de Sangonera. No he estado, la he visto indicada en la autovía. Porque sangonera es sanguijuela en valenciano. "Camí de les sangoneres", sangonereta.


----------



## OBDC (8 Oct 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1218536



Pero esto que eeeeees?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## palmerita (8 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> tengo miedo.



yo vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Nuucelar (8 Oct 2022)

Coneja andorrana @Miss Andorra no puedo creer que aún no hayas aterrizado en este jilo a poner paquismos del Principado De Andorra.


----------



## Nuucelar (8 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Me acuerdo cuando vendían esas tarjetas en los estancos.


----------



## Nuucelar (8 Oct 2022)

Si gostáis de neopaquismo os traijo el recuerdo de crónicas marcianas, yo lo veía de adolescente cuando tenía vacaciones en verano.




En una ocasión creo que "la seis dedos" se lió a güantazos con uno. 











































Güenas conejas vltra prietas que iban.


----------



## tucco (8 Oct 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> ¿Playa Calnegre? Parecería que es de Tarragona.
> También me llama la atención la localidad de Sangonera. No he estado, la he visto indicada en la autovía. Porque sangonera es sanguijuela en valenciano. "Camí de les sangoneres", sangonereta.



Es cosa de los repobladores, que la mayoría venían de Valencia. Fliparíais de la de topónimos valencianos en Almería. Los dos puentes que cruzo todos los días entre Roquetas y Almería son los barrancos de El Palmer (la palmera) y La Garrofa (la algarroba). Sierras de Monroy (mont roig). Muchas calles de Almería eran "Carrera de...". Por no hablar de apellidos (Amat y Amate, Reche-Reig, Cañabate, Berenguel-Berenguer y un largo etcétera). En el Valle del Andarax hasta hace muy poco había una gran afición al frontón (pelota valenciana). Todo esto se fue perdiendo, pero nuestras abuelas le decían al maíz panizo y a los guisantes présules. Todo ese acervo, con la generalización de la educación y la llegada de maestros de fuera, quedó como cateto, pobre, atrasado, y tristemente va desapareciendo. Lo único que va a quedar es el brutal gusto por los cohetes en las fiestas, como en Dalías.
En cierto modo, todo esto era inevitable, pero lo que tampoco termina de cuajar, y espero que nunca lo haga, es el andalucismo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (8 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Coneja andorrana @Miss Andorra no puedo creer que aún no hayas aterrizado en este jilo a poner paquismos del Principado De Andorra.


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1220267
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿La ultima foto de que es? ¿El día nacional de los alucinógenos? ¿y que hace ahí un tío con peluca rodeado de charos y bustos? ¿Es catalán?


----------



## El Pionero (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1220267
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El paraíso fiscal más Paco de todos,con permiso de Gibraltar


----------



## El Pionero (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿La ultima foto de que es? ¿El día nacional de los alucinógenos? ¿y que hace ahí un tío con peluca rodeado de charos y bustos? ¿Es catalán?



La demigrancia de las fiestas mayores en verano donde todo tipo de seres con 2 patas vienen a juntarse...





Seguramente el tio sea un andorrano de origen catalufo a tope de litrona..


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La demigrancia de las fiestas mayores en verano donde todo tipo de seres con 2 patas vienen a juntarse...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1220975
> 
> ...



Lo que no entiendo es lo de ese maromo llevando esa peluca al estilo pilingui francesa.

La foto que pones de "fiesta mayor" parece una mezcla de atuendo castellano + equipación del Sevilla FC.


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> El paraíso fiscal más Paco de todos,con permiso de Gibraltar


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es lo de ese maromo llevando esa peluca al estilo pilingui francesa.
> 
> La foto que pones de "fiesta mayor" parece una mezcla de atuendo castellano + equipación del Sevilla FC.



Trajes tradicionales de pagesos de aqui + el pais esta lleno de frikis...


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

@El Pionero = biblioteca de Alejandría del paquismo. (Incluye paco estanco andorrano)


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> @El Pionero = biblioteca de Alejandría del paquismo. (Incluye paco estanco andorrano)



Tenemos la variante portuguesa en el pais por la inmigracion:


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tenemos la variante portuguesa en el pais por la inmigracion:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1221007



Parecen etnianos de los años 90.


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Parecen etnianos de los años 90.






Las senoras te hacen un bacalhao de puta madre.


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

@Miss Andorra




Jajaja se les ve felices, me los imagino cantando:

" Esto es como España pero al revés, no pagamos impuestos ni a la de tres.
Y como no existe la P$O€ puedes venirte a Andorra a pegarte la vidorra.
Amijo cuidado con la andorrana, que te puede enseñar la almorrana."


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1221011
> 
> 
> Las senoras te hacen un bacalhao de puta madre.



Aquí también se hace bacalao de muchas formas, en el paco pueblo donde vivo la única persona que no da gritos ni es fanfarrona es precisamente una portuguesa.


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> @Miss Andorra
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1221013
> 
> ...



Exportacion del pais vecino :


----------



## Pantanito (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Exportacion del pais vecino :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1221023
> 
> ...



¿Estás de coña no? eso será en cagaluña.


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Estás de coña no? eso será en cagaluña.



No, en Andorra.




Menos mal que tenemos a la mezcla de la Ayuso y Cindy Crawford local para luchar contra los ponzoneros:







Carine Montaner.


----------



## Adelaido (9 Oct 2022)

Origen de las carreteras radiales


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No, en Andorra.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1221029
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que me faltaba por ver, al menos se ducharán y serán aseados. Espero que las pijitas andorranas no caigan en el rastafarismo guarro anti higiene.

Que horror.


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Lo que me faltaba por ver, al menos se ducharán y serán aseados. Espero que las pijitas andorranas no caigan en el rastafarismo guarro anti higiene.
> 
> Que horror.



Como las pijas catalanas, las chavalas "bien" de aqui tienen una fase perroflauta y van de bohemias y hippies hasta que van a la Uni y alli se arreglan para echarse un buen partido y luego se visten como mujeres limpitas. Un Poco como esta, todas mis companeras de insti de socarrel ( de cepa, yo no lo soy) han pasado por estas 2 fases:


----------



## palmerita (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1221307


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Como las pijas catalanas, las chavalas "bien" de aqui tienen una fase perroflauta y van de bohemias y hippies hasta que van a la Uni y alli se arreglan para echarse un buen partido y luego se visten como mujeres limpitas. Un Poco como esta, todas mis companeras de insti de socarrel ( de cepa, yo no lo soy) han pasado por estas 2 fases:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1221053



Jajajaja se ha charificado ¿esa es de operación tufo?
Aquí en Sevilla es raro ver conejas perroflautas, siempre son de otros sitios.


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1221320



 *Peluquera*.


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Jajajaja se ha charificado ¿esa es de operación tufo?
> Aquí en Sevilla es raro ver conejas perroflautas, siempre son de otros sitios.



Andalucia es otro mundo, las feminas van con tacones y esta mal visto ser poco femenina...


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> *Peluquera*.



Ser peluquera implica tambien dominar el arte de las trencitas azules.


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Andalucia es otro mundo, las feminas van con tacones y esta mal visto ser poco femenina...



Así es, menos mal que lo del perroflautismo aquí no a calado, te puedes encontrar un sábado a una choni trabajando en un asador y por la noche ese mismo día ir como una ninfa. Aquí te vistes normal y fuera ya te llaman "Calletano o Borjamari".


----------



## Nuucelar (9 Oct 2022)

@Miss Andorra ¿Qué es eso de socarrel y de pura cepa?


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Así es, menos mal que lo del perroflautismo aquí no a calado, te puedes encontrar un sábado a una choni trabajando en un asador y por la noche ese mismo día ir como una ninfa. Aquí te vistes normal y fuera ya te llaman "Calletano o Borjamari".



Tengo que anadir para Defender los looks de aqui que caminar con tacones en la montana o con vestido es un Poco dificil. En Andalucia hay un clima que te permite ir de Punta en blanco todo el ano, sobre todo en las grandes ciudades...


----------



## Miss Andorra (9 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> @Miss Andorra ¿Qué es eso de socarrel y de pura cepa?



Nacidos de padres andorranos y no extranjeros.


----------



## APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. (9 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Nacidos de padres andorranos y no extranjeros.



en unos años sera paquismo andorrano.


----------



## forestal92 (10 Oct 2022)

Pasar por Albacete y que tu padre o madre te compraste esto en la Paco-venta.


----------



## moromierda (10 Oct 2022)

Yo sabe a daferansea intre foto e vidéo piro yo gosta ísto, amegos:


----------



## Mongolo471 (10 Oct 2022)

Hoy en día, Paco es cualquier basura humana que vive de rentas o de paguitas.


----------



## palmerita (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

APRENDIZ DE BRUJO. dijo:


> en unos años sera paquismo andorrano.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1221480



Ya lo es.


----------



## Effetá (10 Oct 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Es cosa de los repobladores, que la mayoría venían de Valencia. Fliparíais de la de topónimos valencianos en Almería. Los dos puentes que cruzo todos los días entre Roquetas y Almería son los barrancos de El Palmer (la palmera) y La Garrofa (la algarroba). Sierras de Monroy (mont roig). Muchas calles de Almería eran "Carrera de...". Por no hablar de apellidos (Amat y Amate, Reche-Reig, Cañabate, Berenguel-Berenguer y un largo etcétera). En el Valle del Andarax hasta hace muy poco había una gran afición al frontón (pelota valenciana). Todo esto se fue perdiendo, pero nuestras abuelas le decían al maíz panizo y a los guisantes présules. Todo ese acervo, con la generalización de la educación y la llegada de maestros de fuera, quedó como cateto, pobre, atrasado, y tristemente va desapareciendo. Lo único que va a quedar es el brutal gusto por los cohetes en las fiestas, como en Dalías.
> En cierto modo, todo esto era inevitable, pero lo que tampoco termina de cuajar, y espero que nunca lo haga, es el andalucismo.



Gracias por contestar. Y disculpa, lo he leído de chiripa, no me había notificado. Interesante, algo así me suponía.


----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Nacidos de padres andorranos y no extranjeros.



¿Eres descendiente de portugueses/españoles?


----------



## Carnemomia (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## palmerita (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Eres descendiente de portugueses/españoles?



Si. Ambos


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

CiudadanoDelMundo dijo:


> Lo que me estoy riendo... No suelo entrar, pero vengo a decir:
> 
> Si alguien sabe donde en el mundo se puede comprar Tulicrem, que lo ponga.



En Portugal lo siguen vendiendo, es la version autoctona.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Si. Ambos



Mmmm... osea que eres una coneja 100% ibérica, no he conocido ningún portugués maleducado, que gente mas agradable y educada, al menos los que yo conocí no gritan ni son unos fanfarrones posturetas.

¿Qué significa porroncho o como se escriba en la jerga catalufa? veo que llaman así a los portugueses, tampoco entiendo lo de la creencia popular de decir que las portuguesas tienen bigote.

Yo no diferencio a simple vista a un portugués y a un español, si he conocido portuguesas muy morenas, como aquí, pero noté que allí hay mas gente morena que aquí. 
También oí que aquí en Andalucía hay mucha gente rubia y de ojos claros porque Carlos V repobló el sur de España con alemanes.

Viviría mas a gusto en Portugal que aquí, lo digo en serio, parece que allí la gente es mas humilde y menos gritona que aquí.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Lubrificante en lugar de lubricante...


----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Mmmm... osea que eres una coneja 100% ibérica, no he conocido ningún portugués maleducado, que gente mas agradable y educada, al menos los que yo conocí no gritan ni son unos fanfarrones posturetas.
> 
> ¿Qué significa porroncho o como se escriba en la jerga catalufa? veo que llaman así a los portugueses, tampoco entiendo lo de la creencia popular de decir que las portuguesas tienen bigote.
> 
> ...



1/ en la cultura portuguesa es de mala educacion y de catetos hablar a gritos o muy alto, sin embargo, mi familia es de origen campesino del Norte (Minho) y les importa una mierda. A mi tambien me la suda.
Incluso hoy en dia aun hay 1000 cosas que recuerdan al ambiente Paco (o Ze - (José)






Este senor (Quim Barreiros) es el équivalente del Fary para los lusos.



2/ Los portugueses y espanoles fisicamente son parecidos, pero los primeros suelen tener la piel un poco mas bronceada debido a un ligero mestizaje con poblaciones extraeuropeas del Imperio que vinieron a Portugal a partir del s.XVIII (Brasil, Asia y Africa) a causa del colapso del Imperio. Sin embargo, en la région de mi madre, abunda la gente de ojos claros porque hubieron celtas por esos lares.
Las portuguesas de hoy en dia son 1000 veces mas femeninas que las espanolas, las educan para ser la mujer que se calla la Boca en la mesa y deja hablar el marido.

Si. He vivido en Portugal una temporada y voy alguna vez y se Come de puta madre a precios baratisimos, 0 delincuencia y la naturaleza y las ciudades son preciosas.

Porroncho significa simplemente portugues, como gabacho significa frances, es un calco.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

No se si lo han puesto ya:




Mi padre y yo eramos fans a 100% porque la 1 redifundian los capitulos en los 90.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> 1/ en la cultura portuguesa es de mala educacion y de catetos hablar a gritos o muy alto, sin embargo, mi familia es de origen campesino del Norte (Minho) y les importa una mierda. A mi tambien me la suda.
> Incluso hoy en dia aun hay 1000 cosas que recuerdan al ambiente Paco (o Ze - (José)
> 
> 
> ...



¿Soy yo o el portugués de Brasil se entiende mejor que el de Portugal?

    el Quim ese se parece a un mejicano.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Soy yo o el portugués de Brasil se entiende mejor que el de Portugal?
> 
> el Quim ese se parece a un mejicano.



No es un mito, todos los extranjeros no lusofonos lo dicen. Los portugueses tienen un acento muy nasal, como si hablasen tapandose la nariz, los brasilenos vocalizan mas.

Quim Canta canciones guarras pero con metaforas como "chupa Teresa que este helado sabroso es de frambuesa"


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No es un mito, todos los extranjeros no lusofonos lo dicen. Los portugueses tienen un acento muy nasal, como si hablasen tapandose la nariz, los brasilenos vocalizan mas.
> 
> Quim Canta canciones guarras pero con metaforas como "chupa Teresa que este helado sabroso es de frambuesa"




No van mal de paquismo los primos portugueses, es hasta pegadiza la canción, lástima que no entienda ni un 10% de lo que dice.

Pero bueno todo tiene solución:


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> No van mal de paquismo los primos portugueses, es hasta pegadiza la canción, lástima que no entienda ni un 10% de lo que dice.
> 
> Pero bueno todo tiene solución:


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


>



Eso es paquismo musical, si señora.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

@Miss Andorra ¿Qué piensan los andorranos aborígenes de los españoles?


----------



## capitan anchoa (10 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Con unos parecidos esos aunque algo más antiguos, me inicié en el mundo de la radioafición. Harto de oír a la peña hablando y de que no me contestara ni dios me pillé mi primera emisora CB, una carkit que funcionaba con cristales de cuarzo y que ensamblé yo mismo.



¿El de tres watios con el BD124?

Unos walkies como esos truqué yo con 13 años para emitir por FM, en resumidas cuentas lo que salía en 108.0 era el cuarto armónico, el oscilador era muy inestable.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> @Miss Andorra ¿Qué piensan los andorranos aborígenes de los españoles?



Que soltais mucha pasta y eso se agradece.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Que soltais mucha pasta y eso se agradece.



Creía que nos miraban como a povres.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Creía que nos miraban como a povres.



Por haber trabajado como prolétaria en las tiendas siendo estudiante soltais mas pasta que los gabachos, os gusta aparentar y endeudaros con marcas caras y he vendido a un Vasco un reloj de pulsera suizo vintage por 1000 pavos una vez. Sin hablar de las terracitas, el esqui, los spa, los bingos, las atracciones...


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Por haber trabajado como prolétaria en las tiendas siendo estudiante soltais mas pasta que los gabachos, os gusta aparentar y endeudaros con marcas caras y he vendido a un Vasco un reloj de pulsera suizo vintage por 1000 pavos una vez. Sin hablar de las terracitas, el esqui, los spa, los bingos, las atracciones...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1222551



Pues entonces siendo yo todo lo contrario mejor no voy.


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Pues entonces siendo yo todo lo contrario mejor no voy.



Lo unico gratis y lo que hacen mas los autoctonos que saben apreciar lo que tienen alrededor es hacer senderismo y disfrutar de las montanas desde 2000 metros de altura...


----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)

Ya el nombre es Paco


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ya el nombre es Paco


----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

De Guarderia.


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (10 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Acabo de adquirir uno, sé que es .... Paco, pero me encanta!


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (10 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1218931



Tenía una jefa que se fumaba dos paquetes de estos al día!
Peor que fumarte medio peta por Dios!


----------



## LMLights (10 Oct 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1222320



Joder yo he sido usuario entré alguna vez en el que había en Madrid/Cuatro Caminos (que lo cerrarían por el 1998 o asi).
Iba a unas clases de inglés en Reina Victoria (Wall Street Institute), o me tomaba una cheeseburger en el McDonalds de al lado.









Simago - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org

























9 tiendas míticas de España que ya no existen y que aún echas de menos


El comercio online y los precios del alquiler han supuesto la tumba de muchos establecimientos: estas son algunas tiendas míticas que ya no existen en España.




www.businessinsider.es



















Supermercados y Centros Comerciales de los 80.


A día de hoy la gente de mi generación o anteriores recuerdan los supermercados y los centros comerciales que no existen o simplemente cambi...




disparatadotreintanero30.blogspot.com







El Pionero dijo:


>


----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (10 Oct 2022)

La compre en una filatelia :


----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (10 Oct 2022)

Soy el único que ven los mercadillos medievales o de época bastante Paco?


----------



## Maybe (10 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1216264



No puedo dejar de mirar esta foto, me tiene atrapada. Es como la versión cañí de un cuadro de El Bosco... la lista de detalles asombrosos que van apareciendo a medida que la vista recorre la escena es interminable. Cuando crees que el recorrido ya no da más de sí, descubres una cocinita portátil forrada con albal COLOCADA SOBRE LA OTRA COCINA y no puedes más que rendirte ante la absoluta genialidad del artista que ha parido la obra.

Creo que me la voy a poner de fondo de pantalla.



Effetá dijo:


> En papelería había también mucho más surtido, no de bolis y rotuladores como ahora. Pero sí de cuadernos de anilla, de todos los tamaños, desde pequeñitos tipo agenda, a tamaño cuartilla o folio, con infinitos dibujos el plástico del forro, de una o dos líneas de anillas, que se plegaban y cuadraban de forma perfecta, con múltiples solapas, con trabillas para enganchar los bolis, pestañas para separar, un suplemento lateral para más bolis, cierre con una especie de cinturón que se enganchaba en otra trabilla



Effetá, creo que tú también eres valenciana, ¿verdad? No sé si conoces esta tienda, creo que te gustará: SIMPLE

En la web no sale todo lo que tienen, la última vez que fui había una sección de papelería vintage bastante completa, con blocs de separadores y libretas de canutillo, carpetas, cuadernos, recambios, etc de los que usábamos en la EGB... con ese tacto y ese olor a principio de curso tan característico. Tuve que reprimirme para no llevármelo todo


----------



## forestal92 (10 Oct 2022)

Mítica venta Paco de Carretera en Albacete.


----------



## Maybe (10 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Yo con los tambores de jabón y unas tapas de cazuela me construía una batería y estaba todo el día tocando los huevos hasta que llegaba mi padre y me calzaba cuatro hostias.



Tú sí que sabes: si no te has montado una batería con el tambor de detergente y unas cacerolas no has tenido infancia 



asiqué dijo:


> por alusiones;
> si un carpintero no enseña un poco la raja NO ES DE FIAR.
> 
> apuntaros eso, creo que es aplicable a otros gremios



Jaja.. exacto, es como el certificado de profesionalidad.




El Pionero dijo:


>



Esta foto me encanta, pero sin ironías... me gusta de verdad.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Lo unico gratis y lo que hacen mas los autoctonos que saben apreciar lo que tienen alrededor es hacer senderismo y disfrutar de las montanas desde 2000 metros de altura...



Prefiero la playa, aunque las del norte peninsular, el sur es un pvto asador de pollos.


----------



## Nuucelar (10 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La compre en una filatelia :
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1222650



Pobre hombre, ese si que quería a su país y velaba por la clase obrera. Que Dios le guarde. 
Consérvalo coneja andorrana, fué un buen hombre. Dicen que fue amigo del escritor Federico García Lorca.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Oct 2022)

Paco de Lucía según vox


----------



## Paparajote (10 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Mítica venta Paco de Carretera en Albacete.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1222684
> 
> ...



Es usted el reportero oficial del paquismo sobre el terreno. Mis respetos y admiración.


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Oct 2022)

No se si ha salido ya, cada vez que paso por Zaragoza compro uno.


----------



## asiqué (10 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> No se si ha salido ya, cada vez que paso por Zaragoza compro uno.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1222700



me molaban, antes se veian por Bilbao en navidades aunque alli las habra todo el año.


----------



## Effetá (10 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> No puedo dejar de mirar esta foto, me tiene atrapada. Es como la versión cañí de un cuadro de El Bosco... la lista de detalles asombrosos que van apareciendo a medida que la vista recorre la escena es interminable. Cuando crees que el recorrido ya no da más de sí, descubres una cocinita portátil forrada con albal COLOCADA SOBRE LA OTRA COCINA y no puedes más que rendirte ante la absoluta genialidad del artista que ha parido la obra.
> 
> Creo que me la voy a poner de fondo de pantalla.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias, Maybe, me suena. Me pasaré


----------



## Pio Pio (10 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> me molaban, antes se veian por Bilbao en navidades aunque alli las habra todo el año.



Una cosa, si un día vas a Zaragoza, prueba la fruta de Aragón en esta pastelería, nada que ver con los cestillospaco que venden en las tiendas de las gasolineras.









Las auténticas y mejores frutas de Aragón - Opiniones de viajeros sobre Pasteleria Fantoba, Zaragoza - Tripadvisor


Pasteleria Fantoba: Las auténticas y mejores frutas de Aragón - 98 opiniones y 45 fotos de viajeros, y ofertas fantásticas para Zaragoza, España en Tripadvisor.




www.tripadvisor.es


----------



## Zoidberg (11 Oct 2022)

Tiene hilo propio pero por supuesto es pertinente aquí también. No tanto por el parque en sí como por el hecho de haberlo llamado PACO, que es lo que es paco realmente.









Así será PACO, el primer parque acuático de Asturias


El Ayuntamiento de Corvera invertirá 1,2 millones en el complejo, que tendrá una superficie de 4.500 metros cuadrados y un aforo para 550 personas



www.lavozdeasturias.es


----------



## palmerita (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ds_84 (11 Oct 2022)

las toallas de Portugal!

as toashayæs..que dice un portugués de por aqui


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> No se si ha salido ya, cada vez que paso por Zaragoza compro uno.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1222700



Que cosa mas gostosa, se me hace la boca agua, las que van cubiertas de chocolate me chiflan.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Oye @Miss Andorra en una ocasión me comentaste que te criaste hablando español,
Pero en cuánto los andorranos aborígenes ¿Qué idioma usan a pie de calle y en casa? ¿el idioma catalonio es su lengua materna?


----------



## asiqué (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Que cosa mas gostosa, se me hace la boca agua, las que van cubiertas de chocolate me chiflan.



si te molan, aveces el Lidl tiene frutas confitadas con chocolate, yo no puedo comerlas pero mis familiares dicen que la naranja esta cojonuda




tambien he visto piña y manzana.

las frutas de aragon las comí de niño y me gustaban mucho, se traian a casa por navidad


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si te molan, aveces el Lidl tiene frutas confitadas con chocolate, yo no puedo comerlas pero mis familiares dicen que la naranja esta cojonuda
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223106
> 
> 
> las frutas de aragon las comí de niño y me gustaban mucho, se traian a casa por navidad



Eso es una delicia, pero las paco frutas de Aragón son otro nivel muy superior, son mas gruesas, esas naranjas la cortan con la corta choped.


----------



## asiqué (11 Oct 2022)

Maybe dijo:


> No puedo dejar de mirar esta foto, me tiene atrapada. Es como la versión cañí de un cuadro de El Bosco... la lista de detalles asombrosos que van apareciendo a medida que la vista recorre la escena es interminable. Cuando crees que el recorrido ya no da más de sí, descubres una cocinita portátil forrada con albal COLOCADA SOBRE LA OTRA COCINA y no puedes más que rendirte ante la absoluta genialidad del artista que ha parido la obra.
> 
> Creo que me la voy a poner de fondo de pantalla.
> 
> ...



Lo paco te atrapa.
A mi me pasa con la foto del mueble bar PACO que tengo en el primer post del hilo


----------



## asiqué (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Eso es una delicia, pero las paco frutas de aragón son otro nivel muy superior, son mas gruesas, esas naranjas la cortan con la corta choped.



Lo se, lo se.
Pero a falta de pan buenas son tortas.
Las frutas de Aragon eran cuadradas, 
esto del lidl es otra cosa.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo se, lo se.
> Pero a falta de pan buenas son tortas.
> *Las frutas de Aragon eran cuadradas,*
> esto del lidl es otra cosa.



Si, si, son taruguitos cuadrados, y las que van cubiertas de chocolates son irresistibles, en las cajas de surtidos navideños las escurcaba de niño y no dejaba ni una.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Oye @Miss Andorra en una ocasión me comentaste que te criaste hablando español,
> Pero en cuánto los andorranos aborígenes ¿Qué idioma usan a pie de calle y en casa? ¿el idioma catalonio es su lengua materna?




Si, el catalan lo hablan en la intimidad y en la calle, pero si alguien se dirige a ellos en espanol se adaptan al espanol sin problemas, hoy es la lengua mas hablada en el principado, pero la lengua administrativa y oficial es el catalan.


----------



## Topacio (11 Oct 2022)

Este bidet es lo más paco que he visto en mucho tiempo


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Si, *el catalan lo hablan en la intimidad y en la calle*, pero si alguien se dirige a ellos en espanol se adaptan al espanol sin problemas, hoy es la lengua mas hablada en el principado, pero la lengua administrativa y oficial es el catalan.


----------



## Axouxere (11 Oct 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Este bidet es lo más paco que he visto en mucho tiempo



Maravilla de bidé con el chorrito central...


----------



## Axouxere (11 Oct 2022)

¿Os acordáis de cuando estaba de moda tejer jerseys?
Pingouin Esmeralda.
El folleto de la foto es de 1988, época que para mí ya no es Paco aunque para muchos foreros lo será.


----------



## El Pionero (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1223609
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las tres últimas yo los consideraría neopaquismo. Que horror las ketchup y el dinio.


----------



## El Pionero (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1223609
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te falta King África y el Koala


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Te falta King África y el Koala



Cielto :


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Las tres últimas yo los consideraría neopaquismo. Que horror las ketchup y el dinio.




Ya van 20 anos y eran de la Espana de Aznar, considero los hits Paco nivel 1000


----------



## El Pionero (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Y para el verano:


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ya van 20 anos y eran de la Espana de Aznar, considero los hits Paco nivel 1000



La pacoespaña de mi adolescencia. +10


----------



## El Pionero (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1223627



Ese chándal es un Armani del Paquismo


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> La pacoespaña de mi adolescencia. +10











Mas Paco que el gobierno Aznar despues de Franco es dificil de superar...


----------



## El Pionero (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

@Miss Andorra ésto era lo que sonaba en la paco piscina municipal de mi pueblo cuando yo era un chaval:



Qué tiempos donde no se oía la mierda que suena hoy día.


----------



## El Pionero (11 Oct 2022)

*




*


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paquismo noventero 100%.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> @Miss Andorra ésto era lo que sonaba en la paco piscina municipal de mi pueblo cuando yo era un chaval:
> 
> 
> 
> Qué tiempos donde no se oía la mierda que suena hoy día.



Tengo todos los discos. Tenia 17 anos cuando me encanto el tema" la casa por el tejado". He tenido la misma cultura musical de los 2000 que tu, somos de la misma quinta y generacion. Escuchaba los 40 principales y la musica era caviar comparada con la basura de hoy, pasaban los temas de los 90 y 2000. Y musica de lengua hispana habia por un tubo y de calidac.
Cuando pienso que los millenials que estaban en la edad del pavo criticaban la musica de entonces por ser comercial y daban por culo con Marilyn Manson, Franz Ferdinand, Linkin Park y chupaban el culo a lo anglo, deben sentir nostalgia hoy del Canto del Loco...


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Para los que se han criado con la cultura cagalana mirando el TV3% en la infancia:


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tengo todos los discos. Tenia 17 anos cuando me encanto el tema" la casa por el tejado". He tenido la misma cultura musical de los 2000 que tu, somos de la misma quinta y generacion. Escuchaba los 40 principales y la musica era caviar comparada con la basura de hoy, pasaban los temas de los 90 y 2000. Y musica de lengua hispana habia por un tubo y de calidac.
> Cuando pienso que los millenials que estaban en la edad del pavo criticaban la musica de entonces por ser comercial y daban por culo con Marilyn Manson, Franz Ferdinand, Linkin Park y chupaban el culo a lo anglo, deben sentir nostalgia hoy del Canto del Loco...



Jajaja recuerdo a un amijo punketa que se llevaba a la piscina una radio tipo "mosca" que tenía para leer CD's,
Cuando ponía Ska-p o extremoduro, yo siempre le decía "quita esa mierda que no te gusta ni a tí".
El le daba mas volumen y me decía "calla pijo". Yo no era pijo, pero el me lo decía. Después nos descojonábamos porque eran sanos piques de buen rollo para reírnos.

, que tiempos. Me acuerdo de ver los 40 principales en el canal+.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Jajaja recuerdo a un amijo punketa que se llevaba a la piscina una radio tipo "mosca" que tenía para leer CD's,
> Cuando ponía Ska-p o extremoduro, yo siempre le decía "quita esa mierda que no te gusta ni a tí".
> El le daba mas volumen y me decía "calla pijo". Yo no era pijo, pero el me lo decía. Después nos descojonábamos porque eran sanos piques de buen rollo para reírnos.
> 
> , que tiempos.



Pues habian buenos grupos de Ska-p en aquella epoca y Extremoduro tiene letras cojonudas. En la misma linea mas anarka estaban la Polla Records y Soziedad Alkolika.
Todo el mundo iba de antifa izquierdista, era una verdadera plaga.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Pues habian buenos grupos de Ska-p en aquella epoca y Extremoduro tiene letras cojonudas. En la misma linea mas anarka estaban la Polla Records y Soziedad Alkolika.
> Todo el mundo iba de antifa izquierdista, era una verdadera plaga.



Es verdad, y a la gente le dio por beber calimocho, y a vestir vaqueros acampanados que arrastraban por el suelo y se rompían.

También me acuerdo de la pacoserie de los serranos y las noticias del guiñol:


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Es verdad, y a la gente le dio por beber calimocho, y a vestir vaqueros acampanados que arrastraban por el suelo y se rompían.
> 
> También me acuerdo de la pacoserie de los serranos y las noticias del guiñol:
> 
> ...



Jaja si. 
Las noticias del guinol fue una copia del programa gabacho del mismo nombre de (C)anal+



Que recuerdos la guerra de Iraq y las Armas de destruccion masiva, asi como sus manifestaciones Paco:


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1223699



Emilio y su padre eran super mega Paco tambien.


----------



## Soundblaster (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Jaja si.
> Las noticias del guinol fue una copia del programa gabacho del mismo nombre de (C)anal+
> 
> 
> ...



No sabía que había una versión gabacha.


----------



## FOYETE (11 Oct 2022)

Lo Paco volverá cuando vuelva a resurgir la industria española después del Mad Max


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> No sabía que había una versión gabacha.



La original era Francesa: el concepto de burlarse de los politicuchos era una formula televisiva que funcionaba de pm y el programa se sigue transmitiendo en Francia pero ahora es una mierda progre, antes los humoristas/guionistas que hacian los sketches se metian realmente con todos, izquierda y derecha. Llego el judiaco de Sarkozy en 2007 y la primera cosa que hizo en la télé fue echar a los guionistas subversivos y meter a chupaculos del poder.

Pero los gabachos tambien copiaron a los espanoles: he aqui la version de Escenas de Matrimonio con la gracia en el culo ( Escenas de Matrimonio es demasiado Paco para ser adaptado a la cultura gabachos, estos son (bueno eran) muy Buenos metiendose con los politicuchos, sin embargo tienen un problema con el humor vulgar de la gente de a pie, son muy clasistas.



Bien sûr, negro con blanca, una de las parejas, como no.


----------



## El Pionero (11 Oct 2022)

El internet y el Tinder de los Paco


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> El internet y el Tinder de los Paco



Pasion.com version teletexto.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La original era Francesa: el concepto de burlarse de los politicuchos era una formula televisiva que funcionaba de pm y el programa se sigue transmitiendo en Francia pero ahora es una mierda progre, antes los humoristas/guionistas que hacian los sketches se metian realmente con todos, izquierda y derecha. Llego el judiaco de Sarkozy en 2007 y la primera cosa que hizo en la télé fue echar a los guionistas subversivos y meter a chupaculos del poder.
> 
> Pero los gabachos tambien copiaron a los espanoles: he aqui la version de Escenas de Matrimonio con la gracia en el culo ( Escenas de Matrimonio es demasiado Paco para ser adaptado a la cultura gabachos, estos son (bueno eran) muy Buenos metiendose con los politicuchos, sin embargo tienen un problema con el humor vulgar de la gente de a pie, son muy clasistas.
> 
> ...



Me has hecho acordarme del programa "caiga quién caiga" de tele5, por lo visto los banearon por algo parecido a lo que comentas.
Oye ¿vosotros habláis el francés al mismo nivel que el español o el catalán? ¿Allí la tv son canales españoles y franceses?


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> El internet y el Tinder de los Paco



Jajajajaja tiene su mérito hacer "esculturas griegas" con píxeles del teletexto.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Me has hecho acordarme del programa "caiga quién caiga" de tele5, por lo visto los banearon por algo parecido a lo que comentas.
> Oye ¿vosotros habláis el francés al mismo nivel que el español o el catalán? ¿Allí la tv son canales españoles y franceses?



Cuando un programa se mete con la gente que no debe, acaba baneado...

Los que fueron educados e instruidos en el sistema educativo frances si. Me metieron alli para que dominara otra lengua, la tercera mas usada aqui. Los que iban al espanol no dominan el frances tan bien.


----------



## Salvesequienpueda (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tengo todos los discos. Tenia 17 anos cuando me encanto el tema" la casa por el tejado". He tenido la misma cultura musical de los 2000 que tu, somos de la misma quinta y generacion. Escuchaba los 40 principales y la musica era caviar comparada con la basura de hoy, pasaban los temas de los 90 y 2000. Y musica de lengua hispana habia por un tubo y de calidac.
> Cuando pienso que los millenials que estaban en la edad del pavo criticaban la musica de entonces por ser comercial y daban por culo con Marilyn Manson, Franz Ferdinand, Linkin Park y chupaban el culo a lo anglo, deben sentir nostalgia hoy del Canto del Loco...



No se lo voy a discutir pero yo era más de Radio 3. Conciertos de todo lo español y extranjero ...y grabándolo en cassette a full .... Qué tiempos sin internet!


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Salvesequienpueda dijo:


> No se lo voy a discutir pero yo era más de Radio 3. Conciertos de todo lo español y extranjero ...y grabándolo en cassette a full .... Qué tiempos sin internet!



Y m80 radio, me hice una Cultura musical de puta madre de los 70 y 80.

Sin olvidar la cadena paco Radio Tele Taxi, donde charnegos escuchaban y creo que aun escuchan musica lolaila y gitana:


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Cuando un programa se mete con la gente que no debe, acaba baneado...
> 
> Los que fueron educados e instruidas en el sistema educativo frances si. Me metieron alli para que dominara otra lengua, la tercera mas usada aqui. Los que iban al espanol no dominan el frances tan bien.



¿Sistema educativo francés? Creía que os enseñaban catalán, francés y español. Ahora me entero que el francés allí no es obligatorio y que hay gente que no lo habla.

Vaya lío de idiomas tenéis allí para ser un micro país.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Y m80 radio, me hice una Cultura musical de puta madre de los 70 y 80.
> 
> Sin olvidar la cadena paco Radio Tele Taxi, donde charnegos escuchaban y creo que aun escuchan musica lolaila y gitana:
> 
> ...



 Se me ha venido a la mente la casa de los horrores. jajajajaaj


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Sistema educativo francés? Creía que os enseñaban catalán, francés y español. Ahora me entero que el francés allí no es obligatorio y que hay gente que no lo habla.
> 
> Vaya lío de idiomas tenéis allí para ser un micro país.



Los que no hablan el frances lo aprenden rapido con los turistas.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Los que no hablan el frances lo aprenden rapido con los turistas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223787



Pués aquí la peña no aprende alemán/inglés con los turistas, más bien son los guiris los que aprenden castellano a su modo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Se me ha venido a la mente la casa de los horrores. jajajajaaj



Justamente conservan y transmiten lo mas cani de la musica que debe de haber. Rosalia debia escuchar esta cadena en el coche cuando pequena, ha tomado el relevo de toda esta cultura y universo mental(chonis, sevillanas, camaron, flamenquito). No lo veo mal, no dejan de ser clasicos de la cultura espanola, pese a los acomplejados anglofilos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Pués aquí la peña no aprende alemán/inglés con los turistas, más bien son los guiris los que aprenden castellano a su modo.



La mayoria vienen a Espana para practicar el espanol con el fin de beneficiarse putones locales, en Andorra vienen para comprar Anis/Pastis Ricard y cigarrillos.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Justamente conservan y transmiten lo mas cani de la musica que debe de haber. Rosalia debia escuchar esta cadena en el coche cuando pequena, ha tomado el relevo de toda esta cultura y universo mental(chonis, sevillanas, camaron, flamenquito). No lo veo mal, no dejan de ser clasicos de la cultura espanola, pese a los acomplejados anglofilos.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223789



No escucho eso ni con tu oído, sevillanas, camaron, flamenquito... menuda tortura para los oídos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> No escucho eso ni con tu oído, sevillanas, camaron, flamenquito... menuda tortura para los oídos.



Entre eso y el regueton, que eliges ?


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La mayoria vienen a Espana para practicar el espanol con el fin de beneficiarse putones locales, en Andorra vienen para comprar Anis/*Pastis Ricard* y cigarrillos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223791



¿Qué es eso? no entiendo la jerga catalufa. Lo único que entiendo es bon dia o como cojones se escriba.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Entre eso y el regueton, que eliges ?



Prefiero ir a un miting de potemos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso? no entiendo la jerga catalufa. Lo único que entiendo es bon dia o como cojones se escriba.



No es catalan, es el Anis favorito de los gabachos, el alcohol François de merde por excelencia.




Los hijos de puta se abalanzan sobre las botellas como si no hubiera manana, en Andorra estan a mitad de precio. El IVA de los gabachos en alcohol y tabaco es un manos arriba esto es un atraco.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Prefiero ir a un miting de potemos.



Es mejor un meeting de Potemos con una mezcla de regueton y flamenquito para el ambiente...


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No es catalan, es el Anis favorito de los gabachos, el alcohol François de merde por excelencia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223796
> 
> ...



 Había entendido que un tal Ricardo vendía pastillas juanola.
Menos mal que no me dio por ser traductor.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Es mejor un meeting de Potemos con una mezcla de regueton y flamenquito para el ambiente...



Menudo 3 en 1, cualquiera aguanta eso.


----------



## Miss Andorra (11 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Había entendido que un tal Ricardo vendía pastillas juanola.
> Menos mal que no me dio por ser traductor.



Pastis significa pastel en cagalan pero el pastis en gabacho significa el alcool anizado François de merde del Sur de Francia.


----------



## Nuucelar (11 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Pastis significa pastel en cagalan pero el pastis en gabacho significa el alcool anizado François de merde del Sur de Francia.



Con lo fácil que es decir anís del mono, o la castellana.


----------



## Rovusthiano (12 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No es catalan, es el Anis favorito de los gabachos, el alcohol François de merde por excelencia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223796
> 
> ...



¿Ese es el novio de la de las ovejas?


----------



## Rovusthiano (12 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No, en Andorra.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1221029
> 
> 
> ...



comunista y putiniana.


----------



## Rovusthiano (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Broggracho (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (12 Oct 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> comunista y putiniana.



La tia, en que es comunista?


----------



## El Pionero (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## Torimbia (12 Oct 2022)

PACO, el parque acuático de Corvera, espera abrir el próximo verano


----------



## asiqué (13 Oct 2022)

a mediados de los 90 aun quedaban, eran juegos simples pero muy divertidos


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Oct 2022)

Ríete de los pakis con carretilla.
Paco español fuerte mandaba!!!


----------



## asiqué (13 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ríete de los pakis con carretilla.
> Paco español fuerte mandaba!!!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1226392



el butanero, noble oficio y creador del baby boom español.


----------



## Pio Pio (13 Oct 2022)

Calzado de vestir con calcetines deportivos...


----------



## Boston molestor (13 Oct 2022)

Frescas de hoy mismo.









In-Shot-20221012-124457565


Image In-Shot-20221012-124457565 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## El Pionero (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## Vientosolar (15 Oct 2022)

Broggracho dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1224255



Tenéis un error de concepto. Ese coche en la época era bastante caro y relativamente lujoso. Paco era el 600 y el 850, pero no ese precisamente. Antiguo, que se ve tecnológicamente superado, no es Paco.


----------



## El Pionero (15 Oct 2022)

Pagar 5 euros la hora. Rodeado de niños ratas jugando online y frikis metidos en el Chat de Terra. MANDA


----------



## forestal92 (15 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Pagar 5 euros la hora. Rodeado de niños ratas jugando online y frikis metidos en el Chat de Terra. MANDA



Lo increíble es que logramos quedar con chavalitas y tener tema de esa forma. 

Hoy lo pueden hacer desde casa con el móvil vía Instagram, siempre que sean el puto Justin Bieber...


----------



## El Pionero (15 Oct 2022)




----------



## asiqué (17 Oct 2022)

y esto lo he encontrado hoy.
Coleccionables paco que regalaban con bolleria, esto es la biografia de Mari Trini
Ojo eh? es de la epoca del bucanero, este paco noventero nunca lo conocio


----------



## asiqué (17 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Tenéis un error de concepto. Ese coche en la época era bastante caro y relativamente lujoso. Paco era el 600 y el 850, pero no ese precisamente. Antiguo, que se ve tecnológicamente superado, no es Paco.



si es un 132 si que es raro.


----------



## asiqué (17 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Que atractivo ser humano. Lastima que no entre a hablar de los servidores paco que usa mara mantener este nuestro foro.




Lidl no se me enfade que ustec me cae bien


----------



## El Pionero (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## asiqué (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## palmerita (18 Oct 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Tenéis un error de concepto. Ese coche en la época era bastante caro y relativamente lujoso. Paco era el 600 y el 850, pero no ese precisamente. Antiguo, que se ve tecnológicamente superado, no es Paco.



el 600 no es paco. paco es el 850.


----------



## palmerita (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## forestal92 (18 Oct 2022)

*El PSOE en Valencia quiere acabar con el Rey Baltasar pintado de negro*

Es una petición del colectivo afrosocialista del PSPV. Hablamos con su coordinador Fernando Ntutumu









El PSOE en Valencia quiere acabar con el Rey Baltasar pintado de negro


Es una petición del colectivo afrosocialista del PSPV. Hablamos con su coordinador Fernando Ntutumu. En la Mesa de Redacción, con Goyo Benítez, Marina Martínez Vicens y Guillem Zaragoza. En Pontevedra un hotel tendrá que indemnizar a la invitada de una boda por lesionarse en el banquete. Una...




www.ondacero.es


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Oct 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> el 600 no es paco. paco es el 850.



El 850 es absolutamente Paco, maravillosa y artísticamente Paco. Pero a ver, a ver, elabora esa idea de que el 600 D no es Paco, y mira que me pasé la infancia siendo desplazado en uno, junto con varios hermanos más, Convénceme


----------



## palmerita (19 Oct 2022)

a ver Vientosolar, un 600D algo tuneado es paco ?? ya me gustaría tener uno así.

para paco absoluto..


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Oct 2022)

Absolutamente paquísimo. Sería el coche de Batman, si Batman fuera José Luis López Vázquez. Aunque claro, una cosa es el utilitario 600 D, y otra un coche preparado a partir de una base. Como este otro:


----------



## BigJoe (19 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1225595
> 
> a mediados de los 90 aun quedaban, eran juegos simples pero muy divertidos
> Ver archivo adjunto 1225596



Que ganas me han entrado de jugar y gastarme monedas de 25 pesetas tamaño XXL o las pequeñas con bujero

Los recreativos, esos antres hiper-idealizados que eran lugar de encuentro de la chusma mas tironucable de cada barrio y pueblo


----------



## BigJoe (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## BigJoe (19 Oct 2022)

Cine de Barrio me parece el programa más Paco que he visto en mis más de 3 decadas de vida, es una cápsula del tiempo de una época que no viví y que mi ignorancia de juventud despreciaba.

Ahora lo veo como algo entrañable, una mezcla de viejas glorias, y de gente caída en desgracia que sin embargo consiguió llegar a la vejez sin perder la cabeza (Joselito), la decoración del programa es paco-procer, pese a ser de los 90 la calidad de la imagen parece de épcoa pretéritas, incluían extractos del NO-DO (no como burla sino como simple flashback). Veo lugares comunes, formas de hablar educadas, cierta inocencia y decoro, sentido del humor inocente...

Me atrevería a decir que Cine de Barrio es en sí mismo la recopilacion PACO preferida de la generación PACO


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

Cuando las anfetas se podían comprar en la farmacia y sin receta. Drogas Paco.






Y algo mas light, el antecesor del red bull.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Para que sea 100% Paco le falta la funda con pinza para el cinturón.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1221320



Que puto asco. Choni y peluquera suelen ser palabras sinónimas.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Con esos los menas iban a estar mas derechos que una vela. Esos maderos tenían dos huevos bien puestos, no como los mierdas actuales que solo se atreven con ancianos que se quitan el bozal y se acojonan con la moronegrada.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> No van mal de paquismo los primos portugueses, es hasta pegadiza la canción, lástima que no entienda ni un 10% de lo que dice.
> 
> Pero bueno todo tiene solución:



Hostia que grande el Juampa, anda que no me he descojonado con sus canciones estando de borrachera. Había uno de mi grupo que lo imitaba de puta madre, menudas risas cuando pillaba la guitarra y empezabamos todos a cantar canciones del Juampa, la de la paja en la farola y la del cobertizo son brutales.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


>



Tito Escroto, otro jrande de España, la canción de María la puta obesa es bestial, para mi la mejor que tiene.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si te molan, aveces el Lidl tiene frutas confitadas con chocolate, yo no puedo comerlas pero mis familiares dicen que la naranja esta cojonuda
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223106
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1223115
> ...



Pero ya no es lo mismo, las auténticas son mil veces mejores.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

Rovusthiano dijo:


>



Todavía se venden, eran unas zapatillas durísimas y cómodas, lo mismo las llevaba un yonki que un runner.


----------



## panaderia (19 Oct 2022)

@Gangrel14/88 
te suena un mechero del zaragoza que dice "a paris fuimos,de paris venimos y la copica nos trajimos".


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



No tiene cara de Paco, mas bien parece el típico "Joaquín" o "Alfredo" manginazo y soportacharos. 

Un Paco auténtico es recio, duro, pendeciero y con cara de mala hostia.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> No tiene cara de Paco, mas bien parece el típico "Joaquín" o "Alfredo" manginazo y soportacharos.
> 
> Un Paco auténtico es recio, duro, pendeciero y con cara de mala hostia.



Es nuestro querido lidl y con un spectrum controla un foro un foro. Cuidado pues


----------



## palmerita (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> No tiene cara de Paco, mas bien parece el típico "Joaquín" o "Alfredo" manginazo y soportacharos.
> 
> Un Paco auténtico es recio, duro, pendeciero y con cara de mala hostia.


----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Es nuestro querido lidl y con un spectrum controla un foro un foro. Cuidado pues




Con ese spectrum se hizo la musiquilla de fondo de éste anuncio:



Luego vieron que se pasaron con el paquismo y evolucionó a ésto:



Gostad amijos, gostad.


----------



## asiqué (19 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> No tiene cara de Paco, mas bien parece el típico "Joaquín" o "Alfredo" manginazo y soportacharos.
> 
> Un Paco auténtico es *recio, duro, pendeciero y con cara de mala hostia*.






?


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (19 Oct 2022)

Las Paco manzanas de caramelo de las ferias, donde en las tómbolas se rifaban las chochonas.


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## asiqué (19 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1233168



asar a la plancha


----------



## palmerita (19 Oct 2022)

pues no porque tiene un diseño estupendo y las cosas con buenos diseños no son pacas. pero se paquiza sin problema ninguno



a ver, ésto por ser antiguo es paco ?


----------



## asiqué (19 Oct 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> pues no porque tiene un diseño estupendo y las cosas con buenos diseños no son pacas. pero se paquiza sin problema ninguno
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233190
> 
> 
> ...



pues si! el 600 de esa foto es paco.
Solo un paco es capaz de cargar el techo hasta las trancas para joder la refrigeracion del motor trasero…
si a un coche que era malo malo encima sumas a los hinjenieros paco que pretendian hacer un santander cadiz en esa mierda coche pensado para uso urbano.

Mucho mejor vw escarabajo
o sus hermanos mas guapos; Porsche 356 y 911


----------



## IgFarben (19 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Con ese spectrum se hizo la musiquilla de fondo de éste anuncio:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, es la cúspide del paquismo, paquismo "refinado".
Seguro que el embajador se llamaba Paco.


----------



## asiqué (19 Oct 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Joder, es la cúspide del paquismo, paquismo "refinado".
> Seguro que el embajador se llamaba Paco.



siento corregirte
pero en bombones nada es mas paco
que nuestro empresario paco mas grande de la historia.
Super Ruiz Mateos;





y su mega anuncio de bombones trapa



para saber por que este anuncio es una obra maestra paco hay que saber la historia, por que pagó a la Preysler, por que termina con el que te atrapo LECHE con el puño cerrado.

dios lo tenga en su gloria! dando leches en el cielo


si algun jovenzuelo del hilo necesita que explique por que este anuncio es sublime en todos los aspectos, que mande un Fax al 9188 336 881 y se lo explico


----------



## Effetá (19 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1233157



Estaba lleno de tiendas de lana y de labores, Pingüin, Phildar, Ardilla. Quedó Katia y Stop, que eran peores. Las mujeres se pasaban el día haciendo labor de punto y ganchillo, al menos es lo que he visto en mi familia. Ese rótulo ya está sucio y viejo, pero eran tiendas que me parecían preciosas. Y las mercerías, con esas cajas donde cosían los botones para conocer el interior. Y sacaban una, y otra, y otra, de botones, de tira bordada, tapapuntos, me chiflaba. Se acabó casi todo. 

Quería traer una serie de cuando era pequeña y que está ahora completa en Prime. Es costumbrista setentera, por a moda fea (a mí me parecía fea mientras era una niña y la veía y la comparaba con la preciosa moda de los 50). Al mismo tiempo, poética como jamás realizarían algo ahora, el público ha sido convenientemente degradado. He he visto algún episodio y me gusta. La itnroducción, la música y el juego de válvulas y trastos del motor. Protagonista Sancho Gracia, pre Curro Jiménez y pos d'Artagnan, supongo

En el primer episodio acompañaba a la novia, guapísima, desde la salida del metro hasta el portal en un piso-paco. Los bares donde paran. Los talleres. Auténticos. Eso sí, las voces de los actores son preciosas, tal vez sean dobladas. No sé, la atmósfera. De vez en cuando, algún episodio con el café.

Un episodio completo









Los camioneros - Quince toneladas de madera y una mujer - RTVE.es


Paco y su compañero, Lorenzo, transportan madera para un camino de montaña, cuando le pide ayuda una mujer, a punto de dar a luz.



www.rtve.es





La intro


----------



## asiqué (19 Oct 2022)

de aqui el unico que conocio super Ruiz Mateos es @El Pionero


----------



## asiqué (19 Oct 2022)

Effetá dijo:


> Estaba lleno de tiendas de lana y de labores, Pingüin, Phildar, Ardilla. Quedó Katia y Stop, que eran peores. Las mujeres se pasaban el día haciendo labor de punto y ganchillo, al menos es lo que he visto en mi familia. Ese rótulo ya está sucio y viejo, pero eran tiendas que me parecían preciosas. Y las mercerías, con esas cajas donde cosían los botones para conocer el interior. Y sacaban una, y otra, y otra, de botones, de tira bordada, tapapuntos, me chiflaba. Se acabó casi todo.
> 
> Quería traer una serie de cuando era pequeña y que está ahora completa en Prime. Es costumbrista setentera, por a moda fea (a mí me parecía fea mientras era una niña y la veía y la comparaba con la preciosa moda de los 50). Al mismo tiempo, poética como jamás realizarían algo ahora, el público ha sido convenientemente degradado. He he visto algún episodio y me gusta. La itnroducción, la música y el juego de válvulas y trastos del motor. Protagonista Sancho Gracia, pre Curro Jiménez y pos d'Artagnan, supongo
> 
> ...



creo que en esa epoca muchas peliculas se rodaban y luego los actores se doblaban a si mismo,por eso aveces la entonacion se nota muy rara y algo de retardo.


----------



## Centinela (19 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1233168





Ostia, le mejor pacosartén para hacer pan torrao


----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

Centinela dijo:


> Ostia, le mejor pacosartén para hacer pan torrao



Y para asar pimientos para luego aliñarlos.


----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

Anuncio de pacoqueso.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Es nuestro querido lidl y con un spectrum controla un foro un foro. Cuidado pues



Pues eso, lo que yo decía. Además de calvo, SUVnormal perdido y omegazo total. Encima no nos quiere devolver los tags el hijo de las mil putas.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Las Paco manzanas de caramelo de las ferias, donde en las tómbolas se rifaban las chochonas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233164



Las ferias son auténticos museo del paquismo. Poco han cambiado.


----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

No se si fuera de Sevilla llegasteis a ver éste anuncio, parece sacado de un cuadro de Velázquez:



Paco tentempié de queso fresco con una anchoa, aceituna, pimiento morrón y chorrito de aceite de oliva. Tintorro fresco con casera o birra fría para empujar. Todo servido por una buena coneja ibérica de pechos prominentes.


----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

Rock Paco:



Coneja andorrana @Miss Andorra ¿te mola más que la polla record o extremoduro?


----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

Neopaquismo en el anuncio de lidl de hace mas de 20 años, ¡ay! como añoro la paco peseta.



Y no podía faltar el paco anuncio del paco super por excelencia PRYCA:


----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

Paquismo vltra premivm andaluz:


----------



## Ratona001 (19 Oct 2022)

Lo de los pósters de tías en lencería, bikini o desnudas


----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Joder, es la cúspide del paquismo, paquismo "refinado".
> Seguro que el embajador se llamaba Paco.


----------



## palmerita (19 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> pues si! el 600 de esa foto es paco.
> Solo un paco es capaz de cargar el techo hasta las trancas para joder la refrigeracion del motor trasero…
> si a un coche que era malo malo encima sumas a los hinjenieros paco que pretendian hacer un santander cadiz en esa mierda coche pensado para uso urbano.
> 
> ...



los 600 no se arrugaron, aquí el 600 roadster

y paco es el que pone la baca y la llena de botijos y cosas, no el 600.


----------



## asiqué (19 Oct 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> los 600 no se arrugaron, aquí el 600 roadster
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233491
> y paco es el que pone la baca y la llena de botijos y cosas, no el 600.



Franchesco fue el que diseño esa mierda, malo desde siempre como cualquier fiat viejo.


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Oct 2022)

El 600 tuvo un montón de versiones, desde la furgonetilla costa, hasta el Fiat multipla, ojalá tuviese una se pagan millonadas por ellas.


----------



## asiqué (19 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> El 600 tuvo un montón de versiones, desde la furgonetilla costa, hasta el Fiat multipla, ojalá tuviese una se pagan millonadas por ellas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233524



que cosa mas fea.
Yo lo he visto en persona.


----------



## asiqué (19 Oct 2022)

para @Pio Pio y @palmerita

Anterior al 600 y patrio.
pegaso z 102



uno de esos vale mas que una casa en la moraleja.
Una vez incluso me dejaron tocar uno de esos pero descapotable en una convencion de clasicos del jarama hace muchos años
y creo que es este mismo porque muchos no existen
al dueño le hice gracia al preguntar que si esas llantas se sueltan con martillo de plomo o de tocino;
me respondio;
como sabes tu de martillos de tocino?
claro un chaval con conocimientos paco era raro ya en el 2017


----------



## Effetá (19 Oct 2022)

Qué bonitos, estos últimos


----------



## palmerita (19 Oct 2022)

el mismo versión paco


----------



## Miss Andorra (19 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Tito Escroto, otro jrande de España, la canción de María la puta obesa es bestial, para mi la mejor que tiene.



Chinitito tambien. Es un hartizta que dejaria a la altura del betun a Camaron de la Isla:


----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Chinitito tambien. Es un hartizta que dejaria a la altura del betun a Camaron de la Isla:



Que poca gracia tenia ese, prefiero los mojinos escozios, que además son unos máquinas con la guitarra y la batería.


----------



## Castuzo Premium (19 Oct 2022)

Vestigios del tardopaquismo. Estaban en comisarías, estaciones de autobuses y hasta hospitales. Hoy se venden en Wallapop.


----------



## luron (19 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> No se si fuera de Sevilla llegasteis a ver éste anuncio, parece sacado de un cuadro de Velázquez:
> 
> 
> 
> Paco tentempié de queso fresco con una anchoa, aceituna, pimiento morrón y chorrito de aceite de oliva. Tintorro fresco con casera o birra fría para empujar. Todo servido por una buena coneja ibérica de pechos prominentes.



Parece el opening de "con las manos en la masa"


----------



## Miss Andorra (19 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Que poca gracia tenia ese, prefiero los mojinos escozios, que además son unos máquinas con la guitarra y la batería.



Conocida por la webserie Malviviendo, si hubiera salido en la télé seria una serie de culto para nuestra generacion perdida jodida por los langostos.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Oct 2022)

La tetona y el del traje azul. Son los únicos que no se quienes son


----------



## Nuucelar (19 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Conocida por la webserie Malviviendo, si hubiera salido en la télé seria una serie de culto para nuestra generacion perdida jodida por los langostos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233685



Me suena a una serie hecha por unos perroflautas.
Si piensas que los langostos echaron a perder algo es que andas muy despistada.


----------



## Turbamulta (20 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> creo que en esa epoca muchas peliculas se rodaban y luego los actores se doblaban a si mismo,por eso aveces la entonacion se nota muy rara y algo de retardo.



Hasta los 70 era muy común "sonorizar" en estudio, se grababan las voces en directo como referencia y luego se doblaban en estudio a si mismos los actores y por eso a veces pasaban cosas raras con las sincronías. En algunas películas se usaba el directo pero se doblaba a algunos actores, parece que en el "cine quinqui" ochentero era típico porque a algunos no se les entendía el directo. También se hacía mucho con niños.


----------



## Miss Andorra (20 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Me suena a una serie hecha por unos perroflautas.
> Si piensas que los langostos echaron a perder algo es que vas muy perdida.



Si, Mirala. Esta en youtube y puedes formarte una opinion. Los protagonistas de la historia son dogflauters, no el équipo.

Para mi, es puro caviar. Si, aqui no hay quien viva retrataba bien a los pepitos y el ambiente Paco de principios de los 2000, Malviviendo es un retrato bastante crudo sobre lo que fue la généracion que estaba en sus 18- 22 ( la Mia y creo que la tuya tambien) cuando todo peto y se fue a la mierda en 2008. Estudiar o trabajar no transmitia ilusion porque las promesas de vivir mejor que nuestros padres se fueron por el retrete.

Los langostos son mas que responsables de lo ocurrido por hacer hacer subir como la espuma la burbuja inmobilaria mientras que ellos beneficiaron de pisos y casas practicamente regalados, imposibilitando a sus hijos para formar familia, haber apoyado el R78 tras chuparle el culo a Franco y validar todas las mierdas progres sorosianas que os introducieron poco a poco desde Tierno Galvan y el PSOE pero sobre todo importarles una soberana mierda sus hijos y descendencia, veian el fenomeno de los ninis delante de ellos y sacaron conclusions meadas fuera de tiesto en lugar de interesarse del por que los jovenes acabaron desencantados de la sociedad.


----------



## luron (20 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Neopaquismo en el anuncio de lidl de hace mas de 20 años, ¡ay! como añoro la paco peseta.
> 
> 
> 
> Y no podía faltar el paco anuncio del paco super por excelencia PRYCA. La pena es que lo tiré, podía haberle sacado foto y ponerla aquí.



Hace unos meses haciendo limpieza en la buhardilla encontré un cuaderno de PRYCA.


tucco dijo:


> Me permito terciar en la conversación. Siendo de Almería (Murcia sur) uno debería estar acostumbrado a convivir con altas dosis de paquismo, pero tengo que decir que cuando subo a Murcia norte las dosis adquieren nivel Chernobil.
> En una ocasión, me impactó especialmente localizar un reducto paquil, prácticamente intacto, en plena costa, en primera línea de playa. Milagrosamente, ha sobrevivido al empuje pijo-moderno. Se trata de la Playa de Calnegre, entre Águilas y Cartagena. Todo allí te transporta a los años 70, como si de un parque temático se tratase. Y, presidiendo el enclave, un baluarte del Paquismo, el Bar Faro de Punta. Si el exterior ya es bastante Paco, el interior es un hiperconcentrado de paquismo. Y, ojo, se come muy pero que muy bien. Llegué buscando el pulpo (excelente) y caí extasiado ante el entorno.



Yo estuve de paso por Mazarrón (playa) hace tres años (estuve unas escasas dos horas).

En cuanto bajé del coche me teletransporte a mis veranos de pequeño en los 80. Aquello parece haberse detenido en el tiempo (hasta el propio olor, mezcla de mar con restaurantes de playa me transportó a aquella época).

Para mí fue una experiencia muy agradable (aunque sé que hay gente disgustada por la prácticamente nula explotación turística de esa zona y su "abandono".


----------



## Paisaje (20 Oct 2022)

en Cantabria aún queda alguna, concretamente en el pueblo de Selaya. 



El Pionero dijo:


>


----------



## Nuucelar (20 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Si, Mirala. Esta en youtube y puedes formarte una opinion. Los protagonistas de la historia son dogflauters, no el équipo.
> 
> Para mi, es puro caviar. Si, aqui no hay quien viva retrataba bien a los pepitos y el ambiente Paco de principios de los 2000, Malviviendo es un retrato bastante crudo sobre lo que fue la généracion que estaba en sus 18- 22 ( la Mia y creo que la tuya tambien) cuando todo peto y se fue a la mierda en 2008. Estudiar o trabajar no transmitia ilusion porque las promesas de vivir mejor que nuestros padres se fue por el retrete.
> 
> Los langostos son mas que responsables de lo ocurrido por hacer hacer subir como la espuma la burbuja inmobilaria mientras que ellos beneficiaron de pisos y casas practicamente regalados, imposibilitando a sus hijos para formar familia, haber apoyado el R78 tras chuparle el culo a Franco y validar todas las mierdas progres sorosianas que os introducieron poco a poco desde Tierno Galvan y el PSOE pero sobre todo importarles una soberana mierda sus hijos y descendencia, veian el fenomeno de los ninis delante de ellos y sacaron conclusions meadas fuera de tiesto en lugar de interesarse del por que los jovenes acabaron desencantados de la sociedad.



Sí, tengo mas o menos tu edad, aún me faltan unos cuantos años para llegar a los 40.

Los langostos ni levantaron, ni propiciaron, ni mucho menos echaron a perder nada. Pones a los biegos como si fuesen poderes fácticos y solo son otros grupo de borregos más.

los langostitos, que no todos, acapararán alguno que otro inmueble, unos heredaron y otros trabajaron lo suyo de jóvenes para ganárselos.

Y los jóvenes... un verdadero desastre la mayoría, yo solo veo peters pan de la vida, zorrones, acapara chuchos, estudiantes eternos...

Y que sepas que la política es "pan y circo".


----------



## Miss Andorra (20 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Sí, tengo mas o menos tu edad, aún me faltan unos cuantos años para llegar a los 40.
> 
> Los langostos ni levantaron, ni propiciaron, ni mucho menos echaron a perder nada. Pones a los biegos como si fuesen poderes fácticos y solo son otros grupo de borregos más.
> 
> ...



Los viegos poseen la mayoria del parque inmobilario en Europa, en Francia los boomers hipocritas que querian abolir la propiedad o hacer la rébolusion cuando tenian 20 en 1968 poseen el 70% de ese parque.

Y los jovenes han sido educados por esos, han transmitido 0 valores aparte del egoismo.


----------



## Nuucelar (20 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> *Los viegos poseden la mayoria del parque inmobilario en Europa*, en Francia los boomers hipocritas que querian abolir la propiedad o hacer la rébolusion cuando tenian 20 en 1968 poseen el 70% de ese parque.
> 
> Y los jovenes han sido educados por eso, han transmitido 0 valores aparte del egoismo.



¿Dónde te dejas a la banca/fondos de inversión y las inmobiliarias?

Francia no la conozco, hipocresía la hay en todo el mundo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (20 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Dónde te dejas a la banca/fondos de inversión y las inmobiliarias?
> 
> Francia no la conozco, hipocresía la hay en todo el mundo.



La mayoria de esas casas/pisos de las inmobilarias son de viegos o herederos de no dar palo al agua que vendieron por una plusvalia interesante la propiedad para poder comprarse una casa mas grande en ciudades o pueblos mas baratas, por eso los pueblos en Espana parecen geriatricos.
Y en el segundo caso, tambien esas propiedades pertenecen Al banco y a los fondos porque muchos desde 2008 no podian pagar el piso (y esos no eran langostos) y tuvieron que devolverlo à la banca o a las inmobilarias. Por eso amasaron muchas viviendas 

La vivienda, en los PIFGS (anado Francia tb) ha sido un cancer que ha paralizado esos paises ya que el ladrillo empezo a tomar tanta importancia que la gente queria imitar a Paco el Pocero en lugar de cientificos/ inventores tipo Elon Musk. Cuando sabes que puedes ganar pasta gansa especulando, pa que trabajar, crear empresas y arriesgar?

En lugar de trabajar de verdad e invertir en I+D , la décision de la mayoria de los borregos para ganar pasta facil y pegar el pelotazo fue comprar y vender, vender y comprar hasta provocar que zulos de mierda valieran el precio de un casoplon en EEUU. La gente prefiriria parasitar sin pensar en el futuro y générar bénéficios a corto plazo, y me acuerdo de la Generacion que animaba hacerlo hasta hacer caer a sus hijos en el precipicio de la deuda. Y lo peor es que esos semi analfabetos aun siguen animando a hacer eso sin haber aprendido la leccion de 2008.

Si te esperas a la pelicula del tocho, aqui lo tienes :








Personaje Paco del ladrillo:







El self made man y modelo a seguir para los rentistas parasitos que se creian en su fantasia empresarios


----------



## Nuucelar (20 Oct 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La mayoria de esas casas/pisos de las inmobilarias son de viegos o herederos de no dar palo al agua que vendieron por una plusvalia interesante la propiedad para poder comprarse una casa mas grande en ciudades o pueblos mas baratas, por eso los pueblos en Espana parecen geriatricos.
> Y en el segundo caso, tambien esas propiedades pertenecen Al banco y a los fondos porque muchos desde 2008 no podian pagar el piso (y esos no eran langostos) y tuvieron que devolverlo à la banca o a las inmobilarias. Por eso amasaron muchas viviendas
> 
> La vivienda, en los PIFGS (anado Francia tb) ha sido un cancer que ha paralizado esos paises ya que el ladrillo empezo a tomar tanta importancia que la gente queria imitar a Paco el Pocero en lugar de cientificos/ inventores tipo Elon Musk. Cuando sabes que puedes ganar pasta gansa especulando, pa que trabajar, crear empresas y arriesgar?
> ...



Y dale erre que erre.

Ves la puntita de un iceberg pero no el inmenso glacial que está bajo el agua.

Das a entender que la gente de nuestra edad están en la ruina por culpa de los biegos,
¿y no será que la gente joven son gilipollas impenitentes que han tirado lo poco que ganaban trabajando?

Subnormales que si no salen el finde a hacer el canelo, empalman viajecito con viajecito o visten de la forma mas hortera ropita de primeras marcas o se endeudan con un iphone, cogen una depresión.

¿ Los langostos también crean guerras, crisis económicas artificiales, leyes tiránicas/absurdas, inflaciones y un largo etc?

¿Los biegos también tienen culpa de ésto?









‘Mórfico, mórfico, mórfico’ o la muerte de los mayores


Cinta Pascual Montañés, presidenta del Círculo Empresarial de Atención a Personas, se presentó en la Comisión del Congreso de los Diputados y dejó las...




elcorreoweb.es













Así fue el tapón a las residencias de mayores de Madrid, hospital por hospital: el 73% de muertos no fueron trasladados a un centro médico


Los datos de la Comunidad desmienten que la mayoría de los residentes fallecidos en la primera ola fueran hospitalizados, contra lo que asegura en campaña Ayuso




elpais.com













La fiscalía investiga penalmente más de un centenar de residencias


Solo en Catalunya hay abiertas 78 diligencias preprocesales y 24 penales




www.elperiodico.com





Invertir en I+D dice, como si ya no echasen bastante en ese chiringuito, y en el resto de la interminable lista de chiringuitos estatales.


----------



## tucco (20 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Paquismo vltra premivm andaluz:



Qué hallazgo, es un filón de paquismo. Parece mentira que alguien se haya entretenido en grabar esos testimonios históricos de cuyo valor solo se es consciente muchos años después.
Para los jóvenes, el artilugio paco de 0:10 se llamaba "bacaladera", nombre en sí mismo ya bastante paco. Era la forma de pasar las tarjetas de crédito antes de los TPV. Simplemente, se pasaba por encima y, con papel de calco, quedaba copiado el relieve de los datos de la tarjeta. Por eso, aún hoy, algunas tarjetas han conservado el relieve.
Y me he emocionado con el anuncio del Alfa 33, mi primer coche, todo un "Francesco di merda", pero muy vacilón.
El anuncio de "Muebles Palomino" ya merece por sí mismo un hilo propio...


----------



## palmerita (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## DonKs (23 Oct 2022)

Paco Paco Paco que mi Paco, Paco Paco Paco


----------



## LMLights (23 Oct 2022)

DonKs dijo:


> Paco Paco Paco que mi Paco, Paco Paco Paco
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1237668



BROOOOTAL !!!!

Joder, eso no es PACO, es* PAQUÍSIMO. 

ANTOLOGÍA PACO.*

Morante fumándose un PURO en plena FAENA.







JOJOJOJOJO 



















La primera vez que mi padre me llevó a una corrida de toros en un pueblo de Palencia, no se me olvidará ver al torerete tomándose un cubata antes de que empezara la fiesta (creo que eran toros medio mansos).


----------



## asiqué (23 Oct 2022)

jodeer!! para mi todo lo relacionado con puros es paco del bueno
lo que mas los ceniceros durales para reposar el puro y bueno todo los accesorios para fumar puros, son cosad de hombres recios y paco, no veo a un pringao con pantalon corto tobillero usando esa parafernalia.




*mi pacometro esta en maximos

*


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (23 Oct 2022)

Porno Paco.


----------



## Ace Tone (24 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El auténtico helado paco es el de corte con los típicos barquillos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1212473


----------



## Ace Tone (24 Oct 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> El 600 tuvo un montón de versiones, desde la furgonetilla costa, hasta el Fiat multipla, ojalá tuviese una se pagan millonadas por ellas.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1233524



Y el 600 de 4 puertas exclusivamente español (no Fiat), el Seat 800.


----------



## frangelico (24 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> jodeer!! para mi todo lo relacionado con puros es paco del bueno
> lo que mas los ceniceros durales para reposar el puro y bueno todo los accesorios para fumar puros, son cosad de hombres recios y paco, no veo a un pringao con pantalon corto tobillero usando esa parafernalia.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1237703
> Ver archivo adjunto 1237704
> ...



Es Paco hasta el coñac falso ese.

El bueno es este


----------



## asiqué (24 Oct 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Es Paco hasta el coñac falso ese.
> 
> El bueno es este
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238534



yo de licores se poco o nada


----------



## El Pionero (25 Oct 2022)

El gallo portugués que predecía el tiempo


----------



## spala (25 Oct 2022)

me encuentro esta foto por wtitter, y no puedo mas que pensar "PACO"


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (26 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> El gallo portugués que predecía el tiempo



Yo tengo una Virgen de Fátima que me traje de Portugal que funciona igual que el gallo este, realmente lo que hace es medir la humedad del ambiente y cambia el color en función de la misma.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (26 Oct 2022)

spala dijo:


> me encuentro esta foto por wtitter, y no puedo mas que pensar "PACO"



En mi pueblo eso es habitual todos los días.


----------



## frangelico (26 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> En mi pueblo eso es habitual todos los días.



Realmente es hasta lógico. Esto es un remanente de la era premercantilizada en la que uno no pensaba en que el hecho de salir de casa tenga que comportar consumo incluso a desgana. Una prima mía se salvó hace mucho de caer por un pequeño acantilado de unos 10m porque un grupo de adultos tomando el fresco la vieron y uno se acercó y la agarró in extremis. Ahora, con todos en el bar, ya no hay tanta gente "vigilando" sin querer lo que ocurre en el pueblo.


----------



## Hamtel (26 Oct 2022)

La teletienda y sus utilísimos productos


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



El libro del ama de casa me ha recordado a...







Formando a la juventud para que no cayera en prácticas degeneradas e insalubres


----------



## jkaza (26 Oct 2022)

Ahí va un combo


----------



## asiqué (26 Oct 2022)

spala dijo:


> me encuentro esta foto por wtitter, y no puedo mas que pensar "PACO"



si añades un helado de corte con 2 galletas maria es el verano tipico de mi infancia. Y si añades un frisbee de Atlanta 96 y a mi tio cagandose en todo lo cagable por que " al final romperan un cristal" tendras mi verano paco del 96


----------



## El Pionero (26 Oct 2022)

Preparen los pacómetros


----------



## El Pionero (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (26 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Preparen los pacómetros



Saturación del sentido paquil


----------



## asiqué (26 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Preparen los pacómetros



eso es una casa de bien.
Seguro que a las visitas no les falta el anis, un torrefacto y un surtido de galletas Cuetara.


----------



## asiqué (26 Oct 2022)

Fué mio.
Lo compre por 5€ lo deje como nuevo, tenia mierda para parar un tren.
Luego no encajaba en ningun sitio del zulo y lo vendi con pena…
pero los 80€ que gane me alegraron un poco


----------



## Mitrofán 2 (26 Oct 2022)

Una vez folle en uno de esos..no me preguntes como..al levantarme se me quedo medio culo pegao al cojin


----------



## JAGGER (27 Oct 2022)

Jran hilo!
No sé si se dijo, todo lo que sea de aluminio anodizado en colores es Paco.


----------



## Tentacru (27 Oct 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> La tetona es Rocío Jurado. El del traje azul podría ser uno de los hermanos Calatrava, pero no lo aseguro. Lo que sí es seguro es que los Calatrava era humor paquísimo:



Yo más bien diría que el del traje azul es Sean Connery, pero la caricatura es muy Paco.


----------



## JAGGER (27 Oct 2022)

Perrito pekinés, es Paco?


----------



## qpow (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (27 Oct 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>




@Miss Andorra


----------



## Nuucelar (27 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1241240
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241245
> 
> ...



Es hvstec un paco himbersor de los que ya no quedan.


----------



## asiqué (27 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Es hvstec un paco himbersor de los que ya no quedan.



lo paco aun da dinero


----------



## Nuucelar (27 Oct 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> lo paco aun da dinero



Pues tengo un tocadiscos alemán (no funciona) en casa de mis biegos que lo tienen en un rincón y no me dejan tirarlo.
¿Dónde lo vendo?


----------



## asiqué (27 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Pues tengo un tocadiscos alemán (no funciona) en casa de mis biegos que lo tienen en un rincón y no me dejan tirarlo.
> ¿Dónde lo vendo?



si no funciona pasa de vender.
Arreglalo antes


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (27 Oct 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Realmente es hasta lógico. Esto es un remanente de la era premercantilizada en la que uno no pensaba en que el hecho de salir de casa tenga que comportar consumo incluso a desgana. Una prima mía se salvó hace mucho de caer por un pequeño acantilado de unos 10m porque un grupo de adultos tomando el fresco la vieron y uno se acercó y la agarró in extremis. Ahora, con todos en el bar, ya no hay tanta gente "vigilando" sin querer lo que ocurre en el pueblo.



En mi pueblo vieno a tocar la polla records sobre mediados de los 80, total que el pueblo se llenó de punketas que fueron al concierto y con ganas de tocar los huevos a la gente pero les salió rana, salieron casi todos los Pacos del pueblo palo de azada en mano y después de calentarle el lomo a cuatro o cinco subnormales, montaron guardia en los alrededores del frontón donde se celebraba el concierto y el resto de guarros estuvieron más derechos que una vela hasta que terminó el mismo y volvieron a montarse en el autobús para volver a sus ciudades. No hizo falta ni picoletos ni hostias, donde esté un Paco de pueblo con cara de mala hostia y palo en la mano que se quite todo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (27 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Pues tengo un tocadiscos alemán (no funciona) en casa de mis biegos que lo tienen en un rincón y no me dejan tirarlo.
> ¿Dónde lo vendo?



Esos son cojonudos, yo hace poco restauré un equipo hi-fi Grundig al completo de los años 70 y es una maravilla.


----------



## Nuucelar (28 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Esos son cojonudos, yo hace poco restauré un equipo hi-fi Grundig al completo de los años 70 y es una maravilla.



La marca es normand creo, pero ni idea de como arreglarlo, creo que solo es ponerle la aguja y empalmar el cable de los altavoces, pero a saber.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 Oct 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> La marca es normand creo, pero ni idea de como arreglarlo, creo que solo es ponerle la aguja y empalmar el cable de los altavoces, pero a saber.



¿Ese equipo lleva el amplificador integrado? Porque al tocadiscos no se le conecta cable de altavoz, va enchufado a un amplificador y los altavoces a éste.


----------



## Nuucelar (28 Oct 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> ¿Ese equipo lleva el amplificador integrado? Porque al tocadiscos no se le conecta cable de altavoz, va enchufado a un amplificador y los altavoces a éste.



No entiendo de eso, tiene un cable muy muy finito que va a lo que parece ser un altavoz, que por cierto es de madera.

No se que reparación necesita aparte de conectar el cable y ponerle la aguja, creo que serviría mas bien para un museo.

Si quieres te pongo luego una foto que me tengo que ir.


----------



## Nuucelar (28 Oct 2022)

@Gangrel14/88, me equivoqué con la marca no era normande, sino nordmende.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (28 Oct 2022)

Bien el modulo de radio es también amplificador, tiene que tener detrás unas conexiones que pone speakers y ahí conectas los altavoces.

Del tocadiscos tiene que salir un conector que es salida de audio y va conectado al amplificador a la entrada "phono". Ese cable finito que dices supongo que será el cable de tierra del tocadiscos, cuando puedas mándame una foto de la aguja del tocadiscos, de los conectores que llevan los cables que tienes y de la parte trasera de los tres módulos donde se pueda ver bien lo que pone y donde se puedan ver todas las conexiones que tienen, así podré ayudarte mejor.

Ese equipo tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## LMLights (29 Oct 2022)

PACO SEMANA SANTA







Ojo al detalle de las pantuflas con bujero incluido.


----------



## asiqué (29 Oct 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> PACO SEMANA SANTA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



las zapatillas que inauguran este hilo.
Es lo maximo de lo paco.


----------



## forestal92 (31 Oct 2022)

Saludos Pacos,

Barandilla de seguridad Paco premium plus, naturalmente integrada respetando el Pacoshui circundante. Pedanía murciana.

Nótese la riqueza de elementos paquistas, diferentes azulejos, dos tipos de enladrillados, piedra cementada, atrevidas formas y ángulos vanguardistas. Un guiño al coliving, con ventana del vecino hacia el porche.


----------



## tucco (31 Oct 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Saludos Pacos,
> 
> Barandilla de seguridad Paco premium plus, naturalmente integrada respetando el Pacoshui circundante. Pedanía murciana.
> 
> ...



Deslumbrante, espectacular. Pero te has olvidado de comentar lo del retrete desmontado.
Edito: Y a mí se me había pasado lo mejor, los somieres de lamas en la terraza superior. Qué conjunto, qué sinfonía paquil...


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (1 Nov 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Saludos Pacos,
> 
> Barandilla de seguridad Paco premium plus, naturalmente integrada respetando el Pacoshui circundante. Pedanía murciana.
> 
> ...



El uso de somieres de la cama de la abuela como elemento para cierres paco daría para hilo propio


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Nov 2022)

Este finde he estado en Miranda de Ebro y no he podido dejar de visitar el Bar Avenida, el que para mí sea quizás el bar más Paco que existente en el norte de España, lleva exactamente igual que cuando se abrió en los años 50.






Aquí les dejo a ustedes la ubicación por si un día quieren visitarlo. Vean las fotos de google maps, no tienen desperdicio.

Bar Avenida - Google Maps


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (1 Nov 2022)

También en Miranda nos encontramos esta joya del paquismo ferroviario, los típicos muros construidos con cemento mezclado con arena y restos de cenizas y carbonilla de las antiguas locomotoras de vapor. De ahí que el interior del muro sea negro, Renfe construyó muchos de estos muros por toda España para delimitar sus dependencias.


----------



## InmortanJoe (1 Nov 2022)

Oda Pako en HBO


----------



## viogenes (1 Nov 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El uso de somieres de la cama de la abuela como elemento para cierres paco daría para hilo propio



Si señor.
"El metálico" (somier) es la piedra angular del feísmo Gallego:










Villa somier, en Covas, Viveiro, ¿con su orgullosa propietaria?. Allí empezó todo.


----------



## tucco (1 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Este finde he estado en Miranda de Ebro y no he podido dejar de visitar el Bar Avenida, el que para mí sea quizás el bar más Paco que existente en el norte de España, lleva exactamente igual que cuando se abrió en los años 50.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247806
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247807
> ...



Pues parece muy interesante, pero yo no lo veo tan Paco. De hecho, me transmite algo de vanguardia e incluso de claves ocultistas, como los hexágonos en plan Kubrick.









Decora tu casa con la icónica alfombra de "El Resplandor" de Kubrick - Cultura Inquieta


Decora tu casa con la icónica alfombra de "El Resplandor" de Kubrick




culturainquieta.com


----------



## Turbamulta (1 Nov 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> Si señor.
> "El metálico" (somier) es la piedra angular del feísmo Gallego:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247897
> ...



Y esos son relativamente "modernos", los antiguos aquellos que eran con un marco de madera y malla que se tensaba con pernos pasantes y tuercas de cabeza cuadrada que los sacaban del marco y clavaban la malla entre dos postes y ahi quedaba hasta que se descomponía con el óxido.


----------



## machotafea (2 Nov 2022)

JAGGER dijo:


> Perrito pekinés, es Paco?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241858



No, es judío.


----------



## JAGGER (2 Nov 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> No, es judío.



Pekinés judío. Jajajaja, clavado.


----------



## Khazario (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## asiqué (2 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Este finde he estado en Miranda de Ebro y no he podido dejar de visitar el Bar Avenida, el que para mí sea quizás el bar más Paco que existente en el norte de España, lleva exactamente igual que cuando se abrió en los años 50.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247806
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247807
> ...



lo importante;
que calidac de tortilla de patata manejan alli?


----------



## asiqué (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## viogenes (2 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



No jodas, ¿Amancio Ortega ahora ha puesto un colmado?


----------



## El Arquetas (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## asiqué (2 Nov 2022)

El Arquetas dijo:


>



eso da miedo;


----------



## El Arquetas (2 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> eso da miedo;



Pero es paco


----------



## El Pionero (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## asiqué (2 Nov 2022)

El Arquetas dijo:


> Pero es paco



esto si es paco, eso no se


----------



## asiqué (2 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



paco paco, casette autoeditado con numero de telefono y publicidad de; tambien en compact disc


----------



## viogenes (2 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> eso da miedo;


----------



## El Pionero (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## Cirujano de hierro (2 Nov 2022)




----------



## tucco (3 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Gran aporte. Llavero paco con futbolista no menos paco. Héctor del Mar, locutor paco, lo llamaba "Orzowei" Saura por las pelambreras. Que hubiera llegado a internacional es una muestra del paupérrimo nivel futbolístico de España en los años 70 y 80. De hecho, hoy en día no jugaría ni en Segunda División.


----------



## Turbamulta (3 Nov 2022)

Cirujano de hierro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1249023



Chinero de cocina acristalado con la vajilla de diario, ancestro directo de los muebles expositores de salón con figuritas de porcelana, juegos de café y bandejas diversas recibidos como regalo en la boda.


----------



## Billy Ray (3 Nov 2022)

spala dijo:


> me encuentro esta foto por wtitter, y no puedo mas que pensar "PACO"



No te preocupes, esa imagen es cada vez más rara, ahora lo "moderno" se está imponiendo y haciendo imposible tal grado de paquismo.







Porque esto no es paco, ¿verdad?, esto es lo guay y lo moderno, ¿a que sí?....


----------



## Norbat (3 Nov 2022)

Castuzo Premium dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1233672
> 
> 
> Vestigios del tardopaquismo. Estaban en comisarías, estaciones de autobuses y hasta hospitales. Hoy se venden en Wallapop.



Ya sé que era una asesina asquerosa pero no puedo evitar que me haga gracia su estética ochentera y su cara andrógina, tan del paquismo abertzale


----------



## Boston molestor (4 Nov 2022)

No es una broma.

A la venta en Méjico.


----------



## Ratona001 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ciclope (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Dahmer (8 Nov 2022)

Boston molestor dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1250595
> 
> 
> No es una broma.
> ...



750 gramos 112 pesos, unos 5,50 euros. Y agotado en muchas partes.


----------



## palmerita (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## AJelpurasangre (8 Nov 2022)

spala dijo:


> me encuentro esta foto por wtitter, y no puedo mas que pensar "PACO"



Cuando España era grande.


----------



## sopelmar (8 Nov 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1254381



Igual es zona de grandes nevadas


----------



## forestal92 (9 Nov 2022)

Paco Security system contra ocupas.




Alegoría paquista: El submarino enladrillado.


----------



## El Pionero (9 Nov 2022)

spala dijo:


> me encuentro esta foto por wtitter, y no puedo mas que pensar "PACO"



Ni Whatsapp, Ni telegram, Ni Facebook.... Ni demás redes sociales


----------



## El Pionero (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## asiqué (9 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Gloriosa tecnica. Falta un periodico con salpicaduras para lograr el maximo nivel


----------



## El Pionero (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## gdr100 (10 Nov 2022)

Este templo del paquismo esta actualmente activo en las afueras de Málaga. Y por supuesto, no podía tener otro nombre.


















P.d. La foto de la fachada no me ha salido bien, y he bajado una, que dicho sea de paso, también es una foto publicitaria Paco. Las del interior si son mias.


----------



## Neiklot (11 Nov 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Este bidet es lo más paco que he visto en mucho tiempo



Tres grifos, el precursor de las tres conchas.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (11 Nov 2022)




----------



## Enrique Bunbury (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Don Redondón (17 Nov 2022)

igualamelo













Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.es


----------



## cepeda33 (17 Nov 2022)

Es actual, pero creo que tiene que aparecer por meritos propios.







Super Paco.


----------



## cepeda33 (17 Nov 2022)

No se ya si han salido.

Esas paredes llenas de bloques con cristales dobles. Paco, pero Paco, Paco...


----------



## Quintus Sertorius (18 Nov 2022)

Lo prometido es deuda.
Aquí está. El Índice Mariano.
Índice Mariano | Burbuja.info


----------



## Soundblaster (18 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Preparen los pacómetros



droga buena y de calidac


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## tucco (18 Nov 2022)

Quintus Sertorius dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda.
> Aquí está. El Índice Mariano.
> Índice Mariano | Burbuja.info



Excelente aporte. Un enfoque académico en el estudio del paquismo. Si bien, por su propia naturaleza, se trata de un análisis cuantitativo, abre el camino a ulteriores estudios. Bien podría crearse en la Universidad una cátedra de estudio del Paquismo.


----------



## Nuucelar (18 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Ni Whatsapp, Ni telegram, Ni Facebook.... Ni demás redes sociales



La auténtica saluc oiga, pacos y marujas de cháchara hasta altas horas de la noche.
El sonido blanco de las paco conversaciones de los agüelos en mitad de la noche, es tan sedante como el plácido sonido de la lluvia.


----------



## Nuucelar (18 Nov 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Este templo del paquismo esta actualmente activo en las afueras de Málaga. Y por supuesto, no podía tener otro nombre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué gustazo comer ahí, y tomarte un buen carajillo o copazo de soberano con un ducados negro de postre.
Encima tiene pinta de ser un bar paco del polígano.


----------



## Nuucelar (18 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Gloriosa tecnica. Falta un periodico con salpicaduras para lograr el maximo nivel



Que no falte el sonido de la olla exprés y la música de camela de fondo.


----------



## Nuucelar (18 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1264573



Desde la gogagola zero no he vuelto a ver las latas/botellas con tapón blanco de tab.
Que bien la cagaron retirando la gogagola light al limón de principios de los 2000.


----------



## vanderwilde (18 Nov 2022)

Coño, el afoto de mi avatar. Es una Montesa Enduro de 360, de las que llevaba el Seprona.

Es mía. Va para 39 años. La he comprado restaurada. A ver si pongo una fotillo de la maquinorra.

A ver quién tiene güevos de escuchar ese sonido Paco, y que no se le salten las lágrimas... Cómo suena la jodía, y tirar...

Esto ya no es para sangrarla, pero esto coge un cerranco de centenares de metros, y no hay güevos de hacer que el motor se venga abajo por mucho que subas marchas. Casi 140 km/h reales para un amoto de ruedas de tacos.

La compré en un calentón. Solo la quiero para exponerla en cuatro sitios salteados.

Aquí a 100 metros de mi casa hay una taberna, que se pone de tías... Es que ya ni tiene uno edad, ni el amoto es para hacer el tonto. El sonido Paco ese no se escucha todos los días.

Viendo estas, viendo la mía:


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Enrique Bunbury (19 Nov 2022)

El sintasol es lo mas paco que se puede encontrar en un piso paco, el imitación parquet 70s es el mas paquisimo de todos, una tía mía lo puso en todo el piso y puedo dar fe que aquello era cutrisimo.


----------



## El primo del Adric (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Mis suegros aún tienen uno de estos en su dormitorio.

*AUT PACO AUT NIHIL*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Nov 2022)

alguiencualquiera dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1256900



Mucho más bonito que los cagaderos actuales.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Nov 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Este templo del paquismo esta actualmente activo en las afueras de Málaga. Y por supuesto, no podía tener otro nombre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo paraíso. Llevas ahí al carricoche Echoañicos y se disuelve en medio de llamaradas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Nov 2022)

Ciclope dijo:


>



Una muy parecida está ahora mismo funcionando en mi cocina.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Nov 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> No se ya si han salido.
> 
> Esas paredes llenas de bloques con cristales dobles. Paco, pero Paco, Paco...



Eso es ochentoso cool; no te confundas, pavo, que te destruyo.






No ha existido serie mejor que Corrupcion en Miami







www.burbuja.info


----------



## esforzado (19 Nov 2022)

voy por la página 36... mis disculpas si se repiten:


----------



## palmerita (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (19 Nov 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1266319



Babilonia en versión Paco


----------



## cohiba (19 Nov 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El uso de somieres de la cama de la abuela como elemento para cierres paco daría para hilo propio



Así es, ese sistema de cerramientos "Paco" es para mi probablemente lo más ruin de todo el universo Paco.
No se trata de economia y austeridad, se trata de mezquindad mental.
País...


----------



## Narbaiza (19 Nov 2022)

Cuando el vecino de la comunidad colocaba la antena parabólica y era el más moderno del barrio porque veía 15 canales de televisión.


----------



## Narbaiza (19 Nov 2022)

Las entrañables fotos de la familia en el salpicadero del coche.


----------



## Zoidberg (19 Nov 2022)

esforzado dijo:


>



Yo compré uno de esos en el Simago cuando era jovenuno, para andar por casa solamente.
La dependienta me preguntó "¿De verdad quieres esto?".


----------



## viogenes (19 Nov 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


>



¿Qué demonios es lo que hay en la cubeta blanca? ¿Alien el octavo pasajero en adobo?


----------



## viogenes (19 Nov 2022)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo compré uno de esos en el Simago cuando era jovenuno, para andar por casa solamente.
> La dependienta me preguntó "¿De verdad quieres esto?".



Joder tío, !te estaba pidiendo guerra! ¿Hubo delicioso?


----------



## viogenes (19 Nov 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


>



Atentos al cerquillo de sudor de la tatuada, prueba de que la foto está hecha en un estudio con focos a todo trapo. Y al viejolas metiendo el ojo sobaco arriba, a ver si se vislumbra algo


----------



## OCALO (19 Nov 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Este templo del paquismo esta actualmente activo en las afueras de Málaga. Y por supuesto, no podía tener otro nombre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los mejores bares.
Euro la cerveza hasta con tapa los abuelos saben elegir.


No me cambio por esos bares de gafapasta mirahombros de ahora.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Nov 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Coño, el afoto de mi avatar. Es una Montesa Enduro de 360, de las que llevaba el Seprona.
> 
> Es mía. Va para 39 años. La he comprado restaurada. A ver si pongo una fotillo de la maquinorra.
> 
> ...



Guapa moto si señor, esa creo que la llevaban los picoletos del seprona.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (19 Nov 2022)

esforzado dijo:


> voy por la página 36... mis disculpas si se repiten:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1266083
> 
> ...



Electro L con pila de 4,5 V tximist MANDA.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Nov 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso es ochentoso cool; no te confundas, pavo, que te destruyo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es más noventero que ochentero


----------



## Aristóteles (19 Nov 2022)

luron dijo:


> Parece el opening de "con las manos en la masa"



No sería descabellado, las Vainica grabaron unos cuantos Jingles


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## mapachën (20 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Este finde he estado en Miranda de Ebro y no he podido dejar de visitar el Bar Avenida, el que para mí sea quizás el bar más Paco que existente en el norte de España, lleva exactamente igual que cuando se abrió en los años 50.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247806
> Ver archivo adjunto 1247807
> ...



Ahí he estado yo también . Me encanta! 

Enviado desde mi MRX-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JAGGER (21 Nov 2022)

El dúo Pimpinela.

Sin foto para no romper el pacómetro.


----------



## Ace Tone (21 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Electro L con pila de 4,5 V tximist MANDA.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1266653



Qué recuerdos, ese lo tuve yo, y también el Aypetron:


----------



## palmerita (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Inyusto (21 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1241240
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1241245
> 
> ...



está wapo, se parece al sillón de morFeo. Si llevara unos tapetes de ganchillo sería otra cosa


----------



## Pio Pio (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (21 Nov 2022)

Y las rodilleras para no romper los pantalones.


----------



## Ace Tone (21 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1268769



Otro recuerdo antiguo que se me ha activado, hace muchos años que las tenía olvidadas. Todavía me acuerdo de su sabor, estaban ricas.



Pio Pio dijo:


> Y las rodilleras para no romper los pantalones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268774



Rodilleras y coderas mandaban.


----------



## Ace Tone (21 Nov 2022)

El surtido Cuétara de aquella época. Siempre se acababan primero las galletas que tenían chocolate, aunque todas estaban ricas. Y beber la leche con el barquillo de canuto a modo de pajita, hasta que se reblandecía y había que comérselo.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (21 Nov 2022)

Lo mas Paco que se podía llevar en la muñeca en los 80s, la milagrosa pulsera magnética, hasta 3000 pelas creo que estafaron a mi madre por ella...


----------



## Torimbia (21 Nov 2022)

viogenes dijo:


> ¿Qué demonios es lo que hay en la cubeta blanca? ¿Alien el octavo pasajero en adobo?



¿Un centollo?


----------



## viogenes (21 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Y las rodilleras para no romper los pantalones.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268774
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268774



Noooo, las rodilleras te las colocaban una vez rotos los pantalones


----------



## viogenes (21 Nov 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> ¿Un centollo?



Ni de coña. Tampoco cangrejo real. Eso es extraterrestre


----------



## pacopalotes (21 Nov 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Saludos Pacos,
> 
> Barandilla de seguridad Paco premium plus, naturalmente integrada respetando el Pacoshui circundante. Pedanía murciana.
> 
> ...



Ya quisieras tu tener esa casa, paterero de mierda jakakajaajjs


----------



## asiqué (21 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Y las rodilleras para no romper los pantalones.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268774
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268774



Ostia puta! Hay ahi una decoracion urbana paco que se os ha pasado!
LUISA hizo un grafiti en la fachada con una piedra rota !!
Grafitis paco mandaban en aquel entonces


----------



## cataubas (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (21 Nov 2022)

Ya va siendo hora de sacarlas del zapatero.
Wamba, toda una leyenda y aún se sigue utilizando el nombre...


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (22 Nov 2022)

cataubas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1268955



Ese lo tuve yo, cuando me compraron mi primera carabina de aire comprimido usé a los indios y vaqueros de blancos.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (22 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Qué recuerdos, ese lo tuve yo, y también el Aypetron:



Y el quimicefa, que gran juego era también. Aunque ponía que era inocuo, venían productos que podían ser peligrosos, además del mechero de alcohol, el cual se me cayó al suelo estando encendido y ardió como un coctel molotov prendiendo fuego al sintasol Paco de la casa de mi abuela, anda que no me llovieron hostias ese día.







Ahora lo han vuelto a sacar pero muy light, no vaya a ser que los niños progre y medio amariconados de hoy en día se quemen las cejas.


----------



## Ace Tone (22 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Y el quimicefa, que gran juego era también. Aunque ponía que era inocuo, venían productos que podían ser peligrosos, además del mechero de alcohol, el cual se me cayó al suelo estando encendido y ardió como un coctel molotov prendiendo fuego al sintasol Paco de la casa de mi abuela, anda que no me llovieron hostias ese día.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268990
> 
> ...



Buf, este también lo tuve heredado de un primo mío (mayor que yo) que apenas lo usó. Era de los primeros Quimicefas, recuerdo que tanto el mango del cacillo dosificador como el de la escobilla para limpiar los tubos de ensayo eran de madera en vez de plástico, y los tapones de los tubos de ensayo y de las probetas eran de corcho.

El hornillo la verdad es que era un poco peligroso para ser manejado por niños, me acuerdo que una vez pegó un pepinazo un tubo de ensayo que calenté demasiado (creo que salió el tapón como un proyectil), me asusté, pegué un manotazo a todo y el hornillo se volcó estando encendido, se derramó alcohol de quemar sobre la mesa en la que estaba, se prendió y casi se queman las cortinas de la ventana que estaba cerca y la mesa acabó dañada. La bronca fue descomunal y desde entonces mis padres me prohibieron usarlo dentro de casa y tenía que salir afuera a las escaleras para usarlo (vivíamos en un último piso sin vecinos de puerta).

Un día estando con él en el descansillo de las escaleras (que eran de terrazo, de color claro con motas negras), se me derramó un líquido verde (no recuerdo bien qué compuesto era) y se quedaron parte del descansillo y dos peldaños teñidos de verde y no se quitaba ni con lejía ni con nada por mucho que se frotase. Ahí se terminó el Quimicefa definitivamente, me lo quitaron y debió de terminar en la basura. Recuerdo que la mancha verde de la escalera permaneció durante años, fue atenuándose poco a poco con el tiempo a base de fregados, pero duró por lo menos 5 años hasta que dejó de verse prácticamente.

También recuerdo juntarme con un amigo y tostábamos pipas y cacahuetes en el soporte del hornillo, echándoles azufre y otros productos del Quimicefa como si fuese sal y después nos lo comíamos y nunca nos pasó nada, ni un dolor de estómago siquiera. Los productos químicos debían de venir bastante rebajados, supongo, y los críos de aquella época éramos duros.

En el nuevo Quimicefa (que parece bastante básico) parece que han suprimido el hornillo, la verdad es que tenía peligro el cacharrillo ese con su soporte de rejilla para calentar probetas, que si no recuerdo mal tenía solo tres patas y se volcaba con bastante facilidad. Qué recuerdos.


----------



## DIONI_PANBE (22 Nov 2022)

No hay imágenes de ello, pero a comienzos de los ochenta, se produjo un fenómeno muy paco: el de las cartas por correo con una peseta pegada con celofán


----------



## Ace Tone (22 Nov 2022)

DIONI_PANBE dijo:


> No hay imágenes de ello, pero a comienzos de los ochenta, se produjo un fenómeno muy paco: el de las cartas por correo con una peseta pegada con celofán.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (22 Nov 2022)

Algunos ni sabran que es esto, pero es de lo mas paco que se podía ver en una mesa un Domingo para comer.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (22 Nov 2022)

Caramelos Paco pero que estaban cojonudos.






Y he aquí el enlace a la web de caramelos Paco.






Nuestra historia caramelos paco


Nuestra historia tienda de caramelos paco




www.caramelospaco.com


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (22 Nov 2022)

La mejor chocolatina que me he llevado a la boca en toda mi vida, muy Paco también, pero estaba cojonuda.


----------



## asiqué (22 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Caramelos Paco pero que estaban cojonudos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269284
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269285
> ...



Mierda, tenia en el olvido los caramelos y las latas esas.
Gracias conforero


----------



## TravellerLatam (22 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Y el quimicefa, que gran juego era también. Aunque ponía que era inocuo, venían productos que podían ser peligrosos, además del mechero de alcohol, el cual se me cayó al suelo estando encendido y ardió como un coctel molotov prendiendo fuego al sintasol Paco de la casa de mi abuela, anda que no me llovieron hostias ese día.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268990
> Ver archivo adjunto 1268991
> ...



nunca me lo compraron jajaja creo que lo pedí dos o tres veces!


----------



## Murray's (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Murray's (22 Nov 2022)

TravellerLatam dijo:


> nunca me lo compraron jajaja creo que lo pedí dos o tres veces!




A mi si me lo compraron

Gratos recuerdos


----------



## Murray's (22 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Mierda, tenia en el olvido los caramelos y las latas esas.
> Gracias conforero



Las latas de caramelos las encuentras en Aldi o lidl, hay una parecida.


----------



## Murray's (22 Nov 2022)

Bocatas paco

El de chocolate




Chorizo






Mortadela con mantequilla





Colacao y aceite


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Nov 2022)

"Niño, ve a la tienda y me traes un poco de "petrolio" para el fogón"


----------



## Espectrum (22 Nov 2022)

YO aquí riendome con las fotos.... y recordando todo a la casa de mis abuelos.... y dándome cuenta de que la mejor época de nuestra historia ha pasado ya. Cuando el último tapete de la abuela deje de existir seremos un poco más mierda todos


----------



## El Pionero (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (22 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Buf, este también lo tuve heredado de un primo mío (mayor que yo) que apenas lo usó. Era de los primeros Quimicefas, recuerdo que tanto el mango del cacillo dosificador como el de la escobilla para limpiar los tubos de ensayo eran de madera en vez de plástico, y los tapones de los tubos de ensayo y de las probetas eran de corcho.
> 
> El hornillo la verdad es que era un poco peligroso para ser manejado por niños, me acuerdo que una vez pegó un pepinazo un tubo de ensayo que calenté demasiado (creo que salió el tapón como un proyectil), me asusté, pegué un manotazo a todo y el hornillo se volcó estando encendido, se derramó alcohol de quemar sobre la mesa en la que estaba, se prendió y casi se queman las cortinas de la ventana que estaba cerca y la mesa acabó dañada. La bronca fue descomunal y desde entonces mis padres me prohibieron usarlo dentro de casa y tenía que salir afuera a las escaleras para usarlo (vivíamos en un último piso sin vecinos de puerta).
> 
> ...



A mi se me ocurrió ponerme a calentar un tubo con el tapon puesto y me estalló en la cara  

El hornillo de mecha era bastante peligroso para niños la verdad, el mio por lo menos la rosca el alcohol vertía si lo ponías horizontal y una vez me pegue un susto con un chorrito de alcohol ardiendo por la mano.


----------



## asiqué (22 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Las latas de caramelos las encuentras en Aldi o lidl, hay una parecida.



Si, me refiero a la marca rally. En casa habia una lata de esas en el costurero. 
No comi los caramelos.
Igualmente en casa de mis padres aun hay latas de colacao de los 70 donde se guardan las galletas


----------



## Murray's (22 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Si, me refiero a la marca rally. En casa habia una lata de esas en el costurero.
> No comi los caramelos.
> Igualmente en casa de mis padres aun hay latas de colacao de los 70 donde se guardan las galletas



Las latas de galletas danesas también se usaban y se usan como costurero. Las latas de caramelos para botones, dedales, alfileres...

No sabia que los bote de colacao pueden servir para meter galletas. Yo usaba el de nesquik para las canicas.


----------



## Covaleda (22 Nov 2022)

Mal


DIONI_PANBE dijo:


> No hay imágenes de ello, pero a comienzos de los ochenta, se produjo un fenómeno muy paco: el de las cartas por correo con una peseta pegada con celofán



Paquismo de mal rollo:


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Nov 2022)

Tengo una en el coche, pero no la utilizo. (creo que ha recorrido los últimos 4 coches que he tenido)
Paquismo hasta hoy, aún la venden.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (22 Nov 2022)

El otro día vi a un abuelo con uno de estos..


----------



## Nuucelar (22 Nov 2022)

@Miss Andorra


----------



## El Pionero (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (22 Nov 2022)

Las Converse all Star versión Paco


----------



## tucco (22 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Si, me refiero a la marca rally. En casa habia una lata de esas en el costurero.
> No comi los caramelos.
> Igualmente en casa de mis padres aun hay latas de colacao de los 70 donde se guardan las galletas



Al citar la marca Rally me he acordado de otro anuncio que recordaba, aunque es de otro producto que no tiene nada que ver. Lo he encontrado, y es aún más Paco de como lo recordaba. Y con micromachismo paco al final.


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 Nov 2022)

"Eskai" del bueno de los años 70:


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Nov 2022)

"Que te meto con el mechero Sole!!!"


----------



## Miss Andorra (22 Nov 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269633
> 
> @Miss Andorra



Miss Gitanya, mas bien


----------



## Nuucelar (22 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Miss Gitanya, mas bien
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269693



"Miss Paco" sería lo correcto.

Que cansina con los gatos, me recuerdas a ésta:


----------



## El Pionero (23 Nov 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> "Miss Paco" sería lo correcto.
> 
> Que cansina con los gatos, me recuerdas a ésta:



Mejor "Miss Paca"


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (23 Nov 2022)

De antes de los kleenex, tissues, etc.. llevar esto en invierno lleno de mocos en el bolsillo mandaba.


----------



## Vnsky77 (23 Nov 2022)

Este hilo es muy grande.........gracias al forero Asiqué por abrirlo y a todos los que van aportando....no puedo evitar sentir cierta nostalgia....


----------



## Vnsky77 (23 Nov 2022)

Peinados paco con mucha laca


----------



## Miss Andorra (23 Nov 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> "Miss Paco" sería lo correcto.
> 
> Que cansina con los gatos, me recuerdas a ésta:



Soy una loca de los gatos si, llevo latas de comida para ellos en el bolso para darles cada vez que veo Uno. Pero no los tengo en casa porque sueltan pelos por todas partes. Me gustan los animalitos en général, mas que las personas.




Mirad la posicion de superioridad e inferioridad.


----------



## OBDC (23 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Soy una loca de los gatos si, llevo latas de comida para ellos en el bolso para darles cada vez que veo Uno. Pero no los tengo en casa porque sueltan pelos por todas partes. Me gustan los animalitos en général, mas que las personas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270329
> 
> ...



A las demás personas les pasa lo mismo 

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas.


----------



## superloki (23 Nov 2022)

No se si será PACO o no , pero tuve una de estas (trucada) y estaba más feliz que un tonto con un lápiz... (en mi cabeza era una Harley Davidson)...


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Soy una loca de los gatos si, llevo latas de comida para ellos en el bolso para darles cada vez que veo Uno. Pero no los tengo en casa porque sueltan pelos por todas partes. Me gustan los animalitos en général, mas que las personas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270329
> 
> ...



Como te gustan tanto los gatos, este anuncio es para ti


----------



## Soundblaster (23 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Las Converse all Star versión Paco



"original from elche"


----------



## Miss Andorra (23 Nov 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Como te gustan tanto los gatos, este anuncio es para ti



Que pidan copyright estos:


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Que pidan copyright estos:



Que violencia forera, mola


----------



## Miss Andorra (23 Nov 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Que violencia forera, mola





Esta es peor: ponla a 1h17min


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Esta es peor: ponla a 1h17min



Eres una experta en violencia gatuna cinéfila


----------



## Miss Andorra (23 Nov 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Eres una experta en violencia gatuna cinéfila



Es un tema que usan las peliculas de Terror porque juegan con la leyenda Negra médiéval sobre los gatos perversos y malos al
ser asociados a las brujas y al Diablo mismo, tales ideas fueron propagadas en parte por la Iglesia y la gente cateta les tenia miedo porque tenian la Idea de que podian agredirla o hacerle dano. De Ahi viene ese miedo, arrancan y pueden ser bastante agresivos nonobstante, pero no sin razon, es porque les tocas los huevos en général.
La Iglesia propago esa Idea absurdo para frenar el paganismo en Uropa, que incluia por ejemplo la adoracion hacia los felinos y los osos


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Es un tema que usan las peliculas de Terror porque juegan con la leyenda Negra médiéval sobre los gatos perversos y malos al
> ser asociados a las brujas y al Diablo mismo, tales ideas fueron propagadas en parte por la Iglesia y la gente cateta les tenia miedo porque podian agredirla o hacerle dano. De Ahi viene ese miedo, arrancan y pueden ser bastante agresivos nonobstante, pero no sin razon, es porque les tocas los huevos en général.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270654



Fíjate que durante la Edad Media , los gatos ayudaron a salvar vidas ya que cazaban las ratas que tenían pulgas que propagaban la peste negra que mató a millones de personas. Y durante el Antiguo Egipto , fueron muy valorados.


----------



## Miss Andorra (23 Nov 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Fíjate que durante la Edad Media , los gatos ayudaron a salvar vidas ya que cazaban las ratas que tenían pulgas que propagaban la peste negra que mató a millones de personas. Y durante el Antiguo Egipto , fueron muy valorados.



Los de la edad media fueron gilipollas en matar y torturar (eran aficiones en algunos pueblos) mininos porque como dices paso esto:




Con la Peste Negra donde ya no habian gatos para encargarse de las ratas.

Otros episodios parecidos en la historia fueron tambien cuando el tarado semi analfabeto de Mao Zedong hizo lo mismo con los gorriones que mandaba matar provocando hambrunos porque ya no estaban para tragarse a los bichos o cuando el PCC instauro la politica del hijo unico, haciendo que los campesinos eligiesen quedarse solo con varones y apenas con ninas, a las cuales mataban o vendian, provocando la penuria de mujeres mas tarde y la sequia sepsual de los chinos asi como el estancamiento demografico. Hasta tienen que robar mujeres de Vietnam o Indonesia para conseguir esposa y reproducirse 

Dicen que los chinos tienen un IQ de mas de 100 puntos pero con estos ejemplos es para dudarlo, joer.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Los de la edad media fueron gilipollas en matar y torturar (eran aficiones en algunos pueblos) mininos porque como dices paso esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270665
> 
> ...



Los chinos son un mundo aparte, decir que se lo comen TODO, cualquier bicho, cualquier insecto y a veces hasta vivos. Hasta se comían el cerebro de un mono estando vivo


----------



## Miss Andorra (23 Nov 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Los chinos son un mundo aparte, decir que se lo comen TODO, cualquier bicho, cualquier insecto y a veces hasta vivos. Hasta se comían el cerebro de un mono estando vivo



Es un tabu decirlo pero los asiaticos son la etnia con el numéro de psicopatas por metro cuadrado. La mentalidad colmena aniquila el individuo y el colectivismo social que tienen hace que el individuo sea sacrificado para que el grupo perviva, si te sales del carril te esperan ostracismo y hasta la carcel, solo hay que ver el sistema por puntos de ser un buen ciudadano del PCC.
Hay un estudio yanki que lei sobre el tema hace tiempo.

Y si son tan hijos de puta con los seres humanos, por que no lo serian con los animalitos ?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Es un tabu decirlo pero los asiaticos son la etnia con el numéro de psicopatas por metro cuadrado. La mentalidad colmena aniquila el individuo y el colectivismo social que tienen hace que el individuo sea sacrificado para que el grupo perviva, si te sales del carril te esperan ostracismo y hasta la carcel, solo hay que ver el sistema por puntos de ser un buen ciudadano del PCC.
> Hay un estudio yanki que lei sobre el tema hace tiempo.
> 
> Y si son tan hijos de puta con los seres humanos, por que no lo serian con los animalitos ?
> ...



*La mentalidad colmena aniquila el individuo y el colectivismo social que tienen hace que el individuo sea sacrificado para que el grupo perviva*

muy importante lo que te he resaltado en negrita. Seguro que has visto videos donde se atropella a un niño chino y pasa la gente al lado y no hacen nada. Como si fuera una hormiga que es despedazada por otros insectos y las hormigas de su hormiguero como si nada.


----------



## Miss Andorra (23 Nov 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> *La mentalidad colmena aniquila el individuo y el colectivismo social que tienen hace que el individuo sea sacrificado para que el grupo perviva*
> 
> muy importante lo que te he resaltado en negrita. Seguro que has visto videos donde se atropella a un niño chino y pasa la gente al lado y no hacen nada. Como si fuera una hormiga que es despedazada por otros insectos y las hormigas de su hormiguero como si nada.



Exacto, amego 
Y lo que hacen y hacian las chinas para agradar a los hombres y Era una costumbre que durante siglos ni siquiera fue rebatida:


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Exacto, amego
> Y lo que hacen y hacian las chinas para agradar a los hombres y Era una costumbre que durante siglos ni siquiera fue rebatida:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270680



Que repugnancia


----------



## Miss Andorra (23 Nov 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Que repugnancia



A Tarantino le podrian gustar esos pieses?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> A Tarantino le podrian gustar esos pieses?



Yo creo que prefiere los de Salma Hayek en "abierto hasta el amanecer", en el bailoteo tan sexy que hace con la serpiente


----------



## Miss Andorra (23 Nov 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Yo creo que prefiere los de Salma Hayek en "abierto hasta el amanecer", en el bailoteo tan sexy que hace con la serpiente



Si has visto Erase una vez en Jolibud con Léo y Brad Pitt salian como 345675 veces pieses.
Creo que puso de moda ese fetichismo que no comprendo. Tetas comprendo, culos tambien pero pieses nunca lo comprendere.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Si has visto Erase una vez en Jolibud con Léo y Brad Pitt salian como 345675 veces pieses.
> Creo que puso de moda ese fetichismo que no comprendo. Tetas comprendo, culos tambien pero pieses nunca lo comprendere.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270683



No he visto esa peli. Personalmente no soy fetichista de pies, las piernas sí , pero solo los pieses por muy bonitos que sean, no me llaman la verdad


----------



## Miss Andorra (23 Nov 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> No he visto esa peli. Personalmente no soy fetichista de pies, las piernas sí , pero solo los pieses por muy bonitos que sean, no me llaman la verdad



Joder, como hemos offtopiqueado el hilo macho.




Vinculo lo que has dicho con el tema del hilo, piernas Paco:


----------



## Nuucelar (24 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Soy una loca de los gatos si, llevo latas de comida para ellos en el bolso para darles cada vez que veo Uno. Pero no los tengo en casa porque sueltan pelos por todas partes. Me gustan los animalitos en général, mas que las personas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270329
> 
> ...



¿Ese color de pelo es natural?
Cuida mejor ese cabello, tienes un pelo muy bonito.


----------



## Miss Andorra (24 Nov 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Ese color de pelo es natural?
> Cuida mejor ese cabello, tienes un pelo muy bonito.



No. Es castano oscuro, pero me aburro a veces del color y 2 veces por ano me lo tinyo.


----------



## Nuucelar (24 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No. Es castano oscuro, pero me aburro a veces del color y 2 veces por ano me lo tinyo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271175



¿Si no tienes canas para que te lo tiñes? el color natural es mejor.


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Nov 2022)

Retomemos el hilo que os vais por los "gatos de Úbeda".
La mejor selección que hemos tenido.


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (24 Nov 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Si no tienes canas para que te lo tiñes? el color natural es mejor.



Me lo dice mi maromo pero ej no aprendo, me encantan los colores cobrizos, que se le va a hacer....el color de pelo mas bonito para mi son los tonos rojizos, cuestion de gusto


----------



## Effetá (24 Nov 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> De antes de los kleenex, tissues, etc.. llevar esto en invierno lleno de mocos en el bolsillo mandaba.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1270024



Pues conservo algunos de mi padre. Los utilizo. Son grandes, de algodón, perfectos
Para ponerlos sobre una prenda de lana o seda, al plancharla. 
Para mojarlos y envolver una red de chirlas, de tellinas, en un bol, y a la nevera. Si las compras el sábado para comer el domingo (día sin pescadería). Se mantienen fresquitas y mojadas, a la vez que frías


----------



## InKilinaTor (24 Nov 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> No he visto esa peli. Personalmente no soy fetichista de pies, las piernas sí , pero solo los pieses por muy bonitos que sean, no me llaman la verdad



Llamame raro, pero yo me fijo en los tobillos .


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Nov 2022)

Que no se enfaden los maños, pero esto es Paco.


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## sopelmar (24 Nov 2022)

Una fusión de la temática principal del hilo y la que está de moda en las últimas 3 páginas
Carnicería paco de Tanger


En Marruecos no verás un perro pero gatos es una pasada


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Nov 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Una fusión de la temática principal del hilo y la que está de moda en las últimas 3 páginas
> Carnicería paco de Tanger
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271444
> 
> En Marruecos no verás un perro pero gatos es una pasada



Sí hay perros, mira en el mostrador.


----------



## DEEP (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Bocatas paco
> 
> El de chocolate
> 
> ...



El único bocata 100% Paco auténtico con certificado de pacosidad es el pepito de ternera.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Futbolín lleno de colillas en el bar Paco con el "moonlight shadow" sonando con furia porcina en la sinfonola MANDA. 

Y por supuesto, quien perdía pagaba los porrones de cerveza y pasaba por debajo del futbolín.




Pero los reyes de los juegos de bar Paco son el futbolín de paletas y la rana.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Nov 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> El otro día vi a un abuelo con uno de estos..
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1269598



Pues para situaciones de supervivencia son cojonudos, en lugar de apagarse con el viento se avivan aún más. Tengo en mente pillarme un par de ellos si los encuentro en algún sitio.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Nov 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Las Converse all Star versión Paco



Yo tuve unas iguales de marca Victoria, si no me equivoco la fábrica estaba en Calahorra.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (24 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Que pidan copyright estos:



Hostia que bueno jajajajajajaja


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Pues para situaciones de supervivencia son cojonudos, en lugar de apagarse con el viento se avivan aún más. Tengo en mente pillarme un par de ellos si los encuentro en algún sitio.



En walapop hay muchos desde 15 euros.
Busca "mechero antiguo".


----------



## asiqué (24 Nov 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Las latas de galletas danesas también se usaban y se usan como costurero. Las latas de caramelos para botones, dedales, alfileres...
> 
> No sabia que los bote de colacao pueden servir para meter galletas. Yo usaba el de nesquik para las canicas.



no no, botes no.
LATA de colacao parecido a esto


----------



## Tyler·Durden (24 Nov 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271528



Joder, este lo tiene mi madre.


----------



## asiqué (24 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El único bocata 100% Paco auténtico con certificado de pacosidad es el pepito de ternera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271857



Y el de tortilla que?


----------



## Nuucelar (24 Nov 2022)

Remedio de la agüela para el dolor de muelas


----------



## Nuucelar (24 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Y el de tortilla que?



El de lomo con pimientos.


----------



## Nuucelar (24 Nov 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (24 Nov 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El único bocata 100% Paco auténtico con certificado de pacosidad es el pepito de ternera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271857



Y con el aceitazo sobrante de la sartén echado en el pan. Eso es un bocata de verdac.


----------



## asiqué (24 Nov 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> El de lomo con pimientos.



El de panceta gorda


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Nov 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> El de panceta gorda
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271895
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271896



Voy a cambiarlo por la tostada, zumo de naranja y nueces, que he vivido mucho.


----------



## asiqué (25 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271223


----------



## Nuucelar (25 Nov 2022)

DEEP dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1271528



Las charos lo han cambiado por una figurita de buda, es mas zen jijijjiji.


----------



## Nuucelar (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (25 Nov 2022)

Pobre Michael Robinson, como echo de menos oírle en la radio comentando los partidos o cuando salía en canal+.
D.E.P


----------



## Miss Andorra (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (25 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272223
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272224
> ...



El neng ese era el que salía en buenafuente? eso es neopaquismo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (25 Nov 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> El neng ese era el que salía en buenafuente? eso es neopaquismo.



El neopaquismo es una forma de Paquismo como esta de aqui:


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Nov 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> El neng ese era el que salía en buenafuente? eso es neopaquismo.



Ya hace unos añitos que el Neng de Castefa salía con Buenafuente.
Por cierto una vez dijo que no había estado por aquí nunca.


----------



## Nuucelar (25 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> El neopaquismo es una forma de Paquismo como esta de aqui:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272232



Eso no es paquismo ni neopaquismo, eso son chonis y canis.


----------



## Nuucelar (25 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ya hace unos añitos que el Neng de Castefa salía con Buenafuente.
> Por cierto una vez dijo que no había estado por aquí nunca.



No te entiendo, explícate mejor. El neng ese salía por las noches en la tv cuando yo tenía unos 14 años.
Creo que fue unos años posteriores de cuando chaparon crónicas marcianas.


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Nov 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> No te entiendo, explícate mejor. El neng ese salía por las noches en la tv cuando yo tenía unos 14 años.
> Creo que fue unos años posteriores de cuando chaparon crónicas marcianas.



Que lo podemos encuadrar en el grupo de paquismo tardío.
Que hará 20 años desde que salía por la tele?.


----------



## El Pionero (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (25 Nov 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1272223
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1272224
> ...



Te faltan martes y trece







Duo Sacapuntas







O los hermanos Calatrava


----------



## Topacio (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (25 Nov 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Que lo podemos encuadrar en el grupo de paquismo tardío.
> Que hará 20 años desde que salía por la tele?.



Si, unos 20 años de eso ya, y si, sería paquismo tardío (neopaquismo).


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Nov 2022)

Topacio dijo:


>



Ostia!!! Ron Jeremy, ha follado en un año mas que el foro entero.


----------



## sopelmar (26 Nov 2022)

Estoy viendo en la 2 esta peli y hay paquismo a paladas


----------



## sopelmar (26 Nov 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 1272813

Ver archivo adjunto 1272814


----------



## LMLights (26 Nov 2022)

APAÑOLES POR ER MUNDO.......





Nuucelar dijo:


> Remedio de la agüela para el dolor de muelas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271890



Botella Decimonónica MUY BONITA.


----------



## diamantino kasal (26 Nov 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Remedio de la agüela para el dolor de muelas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271890



no sé ve bien

qué es?


----------



## diamantino kasal (26 Nov 2022)

46 euros en Todocolección


----------



## Vnsky77 (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Paco_Iglesias (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (26 Nov 2022)

diamantino kasal dijo:


> no sé ve bien
> 
> qué es?



Mistela, vino dulce.


----------



## Turbamulta (26 Nov 2022)

LMLights dijo:


>



Viendo el video de la botella de anís me he acordado de este programa de documentales etnográficos de TVE que recogía en su cabecera instrumentos tradicionales e improvisados, todo muy paco desde luego


----------



## asiqué (26 Nov 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


>



para mejorar en paquismo ustec y el camarero tienen que saludarse con un insultillo;
Que tal estas hoy……………?
Mariconazo
Pincha uvas
Abrazafarolas
Pichafloja

ahhh!! la buena educacion paco se esta perdiendo.


----------



## Vnsky77 (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (2 Dic 2022)

Este hilo se hunde!!! voy p'allá.


----------



## asiqué (2 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Este hilo se hunde!!! voy p'allá.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279582
> 
> 
> ...



hemos agotado todo lo paco ya ?


----------



## LMLights (2 Dic 2022)

La LOTERIA DE NAVIDAD nos regala PAQUÍSMO AÑEJO cada año.







Estampas Paco y Cogorzas Históricas.


----------



## asiqué (2 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> La LOTERIA DE NAVIDAD nos regala PAQUÍSMO AÑEJO cada año.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



el pavo limpio a 2€ kilo!!


----------



## Pio Pio (2 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> hemos agotado todo lo paco ya ?



282 páginas, normal que se repita algo, cualquiera mira a ver si ya se publicó alguna foto.


----------



## asiqué (2 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> 282 páginas, normal que se repita algo, cualquiera mira a ver si ya se publicó alguna foto.



Si no lo digo por eso… es pornque ya hemos sacado todo lo paco!


----------



## Pio Pio (2 Dic 2022)

1972, aeropuerto del Prat, terraza paco para ir a ver a los aviones.


----------



## Nuucelar (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Capitán Walker (2 Dic 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


>



Antológico.
Solamente le falta el Marca del día en la mesa y el palillo en la boca.


----------



## Capitán Walker (2 Dic 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> El neng ese era el que salía en buenafuente? eso es neopaquismo.



Así es. Recuerdo que a mi abuelo no le hacía ni puta gracia. Me decía, otra vez sale el gilipollas ese haciendo el tonto (no entendía su humor).


----------



## Capitán Walker (2 Dic 2022)

Recuerdo de niño, que la gente echaba monedas de 5 pesetas o 25 pesetas y esperaba que cayesen unas cuantas monedas por la bandeja.


----------



## moromierda (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (3 Dic 2022)

Cinta hoy prohibida por los ofendidos del Twitter


----------



## El Pionero (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dahmer (5 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> 1972, aeropuerto del Prat, terraza paco para ir a ver a los aviones.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279728



Eso lo he vivido yo, pero en el 79! Que tiempos, cuando no había gañanes en los aviones ( o pocos)!


----------



## Charles B. (5 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Cinta hoy prohibida por los ofendidos del Twitter



No sé de que me hablas, pero al dueño de ese dedo le quedan 3 minutos de vida.


----------



## Charles B. (5 Dic 2022)

El Pryca al final acabó teniendo aspiraciones hipercóricas, así que pasamos de él.


----------



## asiqué (5 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Cinta hoy prohibida por los ofendidos del Twitter



Foto tomada en Bilbao o cercanias.


----------



## tucco (5 Dic 2022)

Joder, joder, joder... El cenicero es serio candidato para ganar el premio, y mira que el hilo es denso.


----------



## asiqué (5 Dic 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Joder, joder, joder... El cenicero es serio candidato para ganar el premio, y mira que el hilo es denso.



en cuanto a ceniceros ese esta en lo mas paco, por delante del clasico de cinzano.
pero en cuanto a escena paco con ceniceros para mi NADA supera al vagon de fumadores de los antiguos trenes Talgo


----------



## Palimpsesto. (5 Dic 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1279837



Miren? Franco malo


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en cuanto a ceniceros ese esta en lo mas paco, por delante del clasico de cinzano.
> pero en cuanto a escena paco con ceniceros para mi NADA supera al vagon de fumadores se los antiguos trenes Talgo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282166



¿Qué Paco ni qué pollas? Eso es elegancia mid-century.


----------



## asiqué (5 Dic 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Qué Paco ni qué pollas? Eso es elegancia mid-century.



que cojones es mid century?
Paco joder PA - CO


----------



## tucco (5 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en cuanto a ceniceros ese esta en lo mas paco, por delante del clasico de cinzano.
> pero en cuanto a escena paco con ceniceros para mi NADA supera al vagon de fumadores de los antiguos trenes Talgo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282166



Me contaron que en el gremio ferroviario hubo gran revuelo por cierto rodaje cinematográfico en ese mismo Talgo del Museo de Delicias. Al parecer, no se trataba de una película normal, sino de una porno, que debería ser también bastante paco...


----------



## asiqué (5 Dic 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Me contaron que en el gremio ferroviario hubo gran revuelo por cierto rodaje cinematográfico en ese mismo Talgo del Museo de Delicias. Al parecer, no se trataba de una película normal, sino de una porno, que debería ser también bastante paco...



Lo entiendo, es una cosa muy erotica

cuando visite el museo yo note una excitacion en el tren que tiene la ventana para ver el motor, mas aun cuando descubri que el motor de arranque de esa maravilla era un motor Ebro de un camion, que a su vez tiene otro motor de arranque…


----------



## frangelico (5 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en cuanto a ceniceros ese esta en lo mas paco, por delante del clasico de cinzano.
> pero en cuanto a escena paco con ceniceros para mi NADA supera al vagon de fumadores de los antiguos trenes Talgo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282166



A mi abuelo le regalaron un juego de esos y además un expendedor de cigarrillos que apretabas y salían como en abanico. Como no fumaba, lo puso en la sala de espera y a los nietos nos encantaba ir a apretar en esos ceniceros que giraban como un platillo para meter la ceniza y en el que escupía cigarrillos.


----------



## El Pionero (9 Dic 2022)

Caramelos «La Asturiana» entra en liquidación


Los trabajadores denuncian que llevan más de una década sufriendo retrasos en los pagos



www.lavozdeasturias.es


----------



## El Pionero (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (9 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wolkmi (9 Dic 2022)

Mi tío, se llamaba PACO, falleció el hombre, muy buena persona, muy Paco-Paco también. Mi primo también es un poco Paco, aunque le llaman Paquito.


----------



## asiqué (9 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Caramelos «La Asturiana» entra en liquidación
> 
> 
> Los trabajadores denuncian que llevan más de una década sufriendo retrasos en los pagos
> ...



me apena la noticia… de niño tenian unos caramelos con miel que estaban muy buenos


----------



## asiqué (10 Dic 2022)

Calcetines del mercadillo con raquetas.
Paco noventero total


----------



## El Pionero (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## asiqué (11 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Rockefeller mola el ventrilocuo no…


----------



## asiqué (11 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



en mi barrio natal aun queda una de esas, ignoro si funciona pero ahi sigue.


----------



## vanderwilde (11 Dic 2022)

Quité el afoto del avatar... Aquí está "la paca". 38 años, que se dice rápido, y los azulejos también son Paco aunque compra un metro así hoy e día... te crujen como un látigo.

Tengo foto de la Bultaco Mercurio de mi padre, pero de esa no pongo. Nunca mejor dicho, el fundador de Bultaco fue... Don Paco Xavier Bultó Marqués, más conocido como Don Paco.

Esta es una Montesa que compré hará tres meses.


----------



## BogadeAriete (11 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en mi barrio natal aun queda una de esas, ignoro si funciona pero ahi sigue.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1288333



Desde antes de la plandemia que no funcionan.... Lo que pasa es que los de Timofonica se hacen los tontos parar retirarlas y no gstar pasta.


----------



## asiqué (11 Dic 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Quité el afoto del avatar... Aquí está "la paca". 38 años, que se dice rápido, y los azulejos también son Paco aunque compra un metro así hoy e día... te crujen como un látigo.
> 
> Tengo foto de la Bultaco Mercurio de mi padre, pero de esa no pongo. Nunca mejor dicho, el fundador de Bultaco fue... Don Paco Xavier Bultó Marqués, más conocido como Don Paco.
> 
> ...



el terrazo tambien mola


----------



## vanderwilde (11 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> el terrazo tambien mola




Esto coge una radial y se ríe del disco que se le ponga.

Los del patio son más chulos todavía. Como que tengo una escalera, la quiero quitar para ganar unos metros, ya que a la azotea puedo acceder por la parte de arriba, no sé por qué hicieron esto así, y está toda la escalera llena de azulejos. Me da lástima cargarme esto. Es que sería desmantelar el patio entero con los metros que hay.

Pues el terrazo que tengo en la parte de arriba... Eso hoy en día vale uno y parte del otro.

Estos son del patio. Es que sería desmantelarlo entero, pero es que puedo acceder a la azotea subiendo por otra escalera que tengo casi en la entrada.


----------



## asiqué (11 Dic 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Esto coge una radial y se ríe del disco que se le ponga.
> 
> Los del patio son más chulos todavía. Como que tengo una escalera, la quiero quitar para ganar unos metros, ya que a la azotea puedo acceder por la parte de arriba, no sé por qué hicieron esto así, y está toda la escalera llena de azulejos. Me da lástima cargarme esto. Es que sería desmantelar el patio entero con los metros que hay.
> 
> ...



azulejos hidraulicos, antes de la pandemia estaban muy de moda y se pagaban muy bien, si los sacas enteros sacas un dinero.


----------



## vanderwilde (11 Dic 2022)

Ya lo iré pensando. Es que esto... Esto es la Alhambra. Ni idea entre unos y otros los metros que puede haber, pero telita.

Llegó una vez uno y me dijo: "Hostia, los azulejos". Le dije: "Compra un metro, si los encuentras". Incluso modernos, con el curro que tienen estos, valen un dinerete curioso.

Bueno, si mucha gente supiese lo que se saca, y no poco, desmantelando tejados de tejas... Anda que cuestan poco...

Sé que valen dinerete, y hasta quien los compra. Tengo dos baños nuevos, vamos, que lo hicieron después, y ya te puedes imaginar lo que le pusieron.

Las lozas que tengo en la parte de arriba sí que no las toco. Ojú, esas si que no se ven.


----------



## asiqué (11 Dic 2022)

vanderwilde dijo:


> Ya lo iré pensando. Es que esto... Esto es la Alhambra. Ni idea entre unos y otros los metros que puede haber, pero telita.
> 
> Llegó una vez uno y me dijo: "Hostia, los azulejos". Le dije: "Compra un metro, si los encuentras". Incluso modernos, con el curro que tienen estos, valen un dinerete curioso.
> 
> ...



se de un mecanico que se pago una buena fiesta de jubilacion vendiendo azulejos de michelin, que tenia en el taller y varias cajas guardadas sin usar.
Pero fieston de mariscada cual jefe sindicalista

el juego de 5 100€ me dijo, sin estrenar
ver abajo la foto


----------



## asiqué (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Brigantte (12 Dic 2022)

Supongo que ya la habrán puesto. Paquito 100%


----------



## asiqué (12 Dic 2022)

Brigantte dijo:


> Supongo que ya la habrán puesto. Paquito 100%
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289264



quiero detallar algo;
es papel pintado y gotele sobre el en los alrededores de la llave.
Se hizo obra rompiendo el papel y haciendo gotele para la zona nueva.
Paquismo x2
seria Pro paco si se confirma que el gotele se hizo salpicando la masa con una escoba


----------



## Pio Pio (12 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1288492



Que casualidad, hace un mes encontré en un pueblo (zafra) un azulejo muy chulo de Michelin, me puse en contacto con el vendedor y como pensaba ir de vacaciones a Cádiz, reservé hotel en zafra y quedé con el vendedor para recogerlo en mano.
Ya lo puse en el garaje , aunque lo veo muy pequeño.
Ha quedado Paco mi garaje?


----------



## Charbonnier (12 Dic 2022)

Torimbia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947411




soy el afortunado y orgulloso propietario por herencia de una enciclopedia idéntica a esa. También tengo la Larousse y la Británica de la época, una más Francois y la otra un poco más Francis.

cuando me han propuesto tirarlas por ocupar espacio o por ser inútil u obsoleta, acudo raudo a defenderla con uñas y dientes y son unas piezas intocables en mi casa.

Por cierto, está quedando un hilo homenaje a Paco de muchos kilates. Gracias a los colaboradores.


----------



## frangelico (12 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> soy el afortunado y orgulloso propietario por herencia de una enciclopedia idéntica a esa. También tengo la Larousse y la Británica de la época, una más Francois y la otra un poco más Francis.
> 
> cuando me han propuesto tirarlas por ocupar espacio o por ser inútil u obsoleta, acudo raudo a defenderla con uñas y dientes y son unas piezas intocables en mi casa.
> 
> Por cierto, está quedando un hilo homenaje a Paco de muchos kilates. Gracias a los colaboradores.



Eso son tesoros, yo tengo esas y la Espasa y cuando ya era una ridiculez obsoleta seguí añadiendole los suplementos correspondientes hasta que por vergüenza dejaron de editarlos. Es verdad que te ocupa una pared entera, pero bueno.


----------



## asiqué (12 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Que casualidad, hace un mes encontré en un pueblo (zafra) un azulejo muy chulo de Michelin, me puse en contacto con el vendedor y como pensaba ir de vacaciones a Cádiz, reservé hotel en zafra y quedé con el vendedor para recogerlo en mano.
> Ya lo puse en el garaje , aunque lo veo muy pequeño.
> Ha quedado Paco mi garaje?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289447
> Ver archivo adjunto 1289448



Hombre… luce poco…
compra los que yo digo y pones una fila completa sobre la linea de pintura gris.
Paquiza un poco ese garaje!


----------



## tucco (12 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> soy el afortunado y orgulloso propietario por herencia de una enciclopedia idéntica a esa. También tengo la Larousse y la Británica de la época, una más Francois y la otra un poco más Francis.
> 
> cuando me han propuesto tirarlas por ocupar espacio o por ser inútil u obsoleta, acudo raudo a defenderla con uñas y dientes y son unas piezas intocables en mi casa.
> 
> Por cierto, está quedando un hilo homenaje a Paco de muchos kilates. Gracias a los colaboradores.



El Tomo VI abarcaba las palabras de OCRAN a SANABU, lo recuerdo perfectamente de la casa de mis padres.


----------



## Pio Pio (12 Dic 2022)

Habrá salido, Paquismo que perdura actualmente.


----------



## Soundblaster (12 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



toooooomaaaa moreno


----------



## El Pionero (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charbonnier (12 Dic 2022)

La Pacopandilla.


----------



## OBDC (12 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> La Pacopandilla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290071



El segundo de la derecha es un pacobeta total.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## asiqué (12 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> La Pacopandilla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290071



Buenos tiempos con los colegas greñudos. Eso era tener clase.


----------



## Cipote descapullao (12 Dic 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> El segundo de la derecha es un pacobeta total.
> 
> _Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_



Precisamente el segundo por la derecha era el líder del grupo, Angus Young. Son los ACDC.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Te faltan martes y trece
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falta Raúl Sender, para mí el humorista más Paco de todos, sobre todo cuando actuó en la fragata Numancia junto a Marta Sanchez en plena guerra del golfo.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> 1972, aeropuerto del Prat, terraza paco para ir a ver a los aviones.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279728



Esa me recuerda a esta de Candanchú, terraza con vistas a las pistas para ver como esquía la peña mientras te tomas una cerveza.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> en cuanto a ceniceros ese esta en lo mas paco, por delante del clasico de cinzano.
> pero en cuanto a escena paco con ceniceros para mi NADA supera al vagon de fumadores de los antiguos trenes Talgo
> Ver archivo adjunto 1282166



El coche panorámico de cola de los Talgo II, eso si que era viajar con clase y lo demás hostias en vinagre.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Esos si que los hecho de menos y mucho además. Los mejores caramelos de la historia.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (13 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> La Pacopandilla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290071



Auténticos hombres de pelo en pecho, no como las mariconas depiladas cagasemen que se ven hoy en día.


----------



## Barruno (13 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Bocatas paco
> 
> El de chocolate
> 
> ...



Anda aue no me he comido yo bocadillos de chocolate.
Ahora lo pienso y diossss no me comería uno aunqie tuviera hambre.
Si es que ni si quiera eran de chocolate. Eran de sucedaneo asqueroso.
No se como no nos poniamos malos de la mierda que nos daban.


----------



## asiqué (13 Dic 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> El coche panorámico de cola de los Talgo II, eso si que era viajar con clase y lo demás hostias en vinagre.



y que lo digas, encima en unas butacas que de lejos se notan bien comodas.


----------



## ACICUETANO (13 Dic 2022)

Lo he puesto también en otro hilo pero no me puedo resistir. Sus vaqueros de tergal eran Paco premium


----------



## Edu Brock (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Murray's (13 Dic 2022)

Muñeca nancy



Aún la venden...

Cerveza mahou


----------



## Pichorrica (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Este hilo se hunde!!! voy p'allá.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1279582



Anda que no ha habído incendios por culpa de braseros, eso y las mesas camilla eran combinación mortal.

Otra cosa PACO desaparecida son los encajes de bolillos, cubresofas, de mantel, tapetes, etc. DIGNIFICABAN la casa PACO. Eran muy socorridos incluso en las casas más humildes (sospecho que muchos encajes llegaban como Ajuar de Boda y Regalo), eran algo muy familiar y sentimental.



















Gran parte del mobiliario de una casa paco era de madera (algunas muy nobles) hoy se ha sustituido por materiales nuevos y fríos. A mi me parecer un retroceso. Por ello y porque pocas mujeres se ponen a tejer tapetes, estos han desaparecido. Con la excepción del VISILLERÍSMO post-burbuja inmobiliaria.





El Pionero dijo:


>



Los putos ROTRING, joder, que discusiones tenía con mi hermano (mayor que yo y del que heredaba todo) no los toques, cuidado, úsalos con cuidado. Los Rotring para dibujo técnico (en 8º EGB y BUP), 3000 pelas valía la cajita.......Que pesadilla.


----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>









Los niños Lumpen de los 80s siempre que entrabamos en una cabina, lo primero que hacíamos era revisar que no hubiera ninguna moneda perdida en el compartimento de devolución. Con suerte alguna pillabas que acababa a los 5 minutos en la sala de billares......













Bromas telefónicas y putear con el PORTERO AUTOMÁTICO. Un clásico.


----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Anda aue no me he comido yo bocadillos de chocolate. Ahora lo pienso y diossss no me comería uno aunqie tuviera hambre.
> Si es que ni si quiera eran de chocolate. *Eran de sucedaneo asqueroso.*
> No se como no nos poniamos malos de la mierda que nos daban.



SUCEDANEOS HAMIJOH..........

Sucedáneo de Chocolate (ni puta idea de que significaba sucedáneo, a mí me gustaba y me lo zampaba), marca DULCINEA.







Al menos eran sinceros en la publicidad, el mío era Dulcinea.

Sucedáneo de Mantequilla (Margarinas en general, ni puta idea de que la Margarina era peor que la mantequilla, de hecho pensaba que era mejor, PAQUÍSMO total, me lo zampaba igual).








Sucedaneo de Crema de Chocolate. Llamados Praliné (que en francés parece que estás comiendo una delicatessen).

Mítico el fresa-chocolate (creo que ya ha salído en el hilo)







Todos estos son SUBPRODUCTOS pero que no eran tan malos, o los devorábamos igual, y una muestra de los equilibrios de economía doméstica que hacían nuestras madres a la hora de ir a por la compra.

ZUMO de Naranja "Natural" de sobre..... 







Éramos presa fácil de la aprehensión del monedero de mamá y de la publicidad.........

Mierda por un tubo, que a un cuerpo jóven y paco se la repanfinfla, ni sabíamos que existía la palabra aditivos.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> SUCEDANEOS HAMIJOH..........
> 
> Sucedáneo de Chocolate (ni puta idea de que significaba sucedáneo, a mí me gustaba y me lo zampaba), marca DULCINEA.
> 
> ...



Por cierto, en el anuncio de Tulipán del helicóptero salía un tipo haciendo de reportero.

Quién era?


----------



## Pio Pio (14 Dic 2022)

En navidad regalarle al guardia , turrones y botellas de cava, y en venganza cerveza mahou y San Miguel


----------



## Vientosolar (14 Dic 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Por cierto, en el anuncio de Tulipán del helicóptero salía un tipo haciendo de reportero.
> 
> Quién era?



Usaron varios actores, pero uno de los de sin bote era Guillermo Fesser, el de Gomaespuma, el del anuncio de 1983 creo. Y creo que con bigote también, he leido.


----------



## Pio Pio (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (14 Dic 2022)

Barragan, era mujer?


----------



## Barracuda (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Porno Paco.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238233
> Ver archivo adjunto 1238237



Las revistas guarras hasta una cierta edad estaban restringidas, salvo alguna del hermano mayor de algún compañero de clase. Mientras rulaban "clandestínamente" los calendarios de cartera (de bolsillo) anuales, con furcia con cara de puta.

Desaparecían "misteriosamente" alguna página del interviu, o de la sección de lencería del VENCA catálogo.













Los "líbros prohibidos" habitualmente en las estanterías más altas......







Los catálogos de MUNDIPOST para pedir contrarrembolso "cosas raras" (nido de timos y estafas de todo tipo, desde crecepelos, a pulseras rayma), pero........con un interesante catálogo de señoritas enseñando el triangulíto negro.......

Los Fascículos de la Enciclopedia SEXUAL....







El víbora y otros comics, muy sugerentes....


----------



## asiqué (14 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Las revistas guarras hasta una cierta edad estaban restringidas, salvo alguna del hermano mayor de algún compañero de clase. Mientras rulaban "clandestínamente" los calendarios de cartera (de bolsillo) anuales, con furcia con cara de puta.
> 
> Desaparecían "misteriosamente" alguna página del interviu, o de la sección de lencería del VENCA catálogo.
> 
> ...



Venca especial trajes de baño y bikinis… casi nada! aveces si eras algo avispado pillabas un catalogo que sobre salia sel buzon de la vecina…
aunque alguna propaganda con bikinis del super tambien servia para un apaño


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (14 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Las revistas guarras hasta una cierta edad estaban restringidas, salvo alguna del hermano mayor de algún compañero de clase. Mientras rulaban "clandestínamente" los calendarios de cartera (de bolsillo) anuales, con furcia con cara de puta.
> 
> Desaparecían "misteriosamente" alguna página del interviu, o de la sección de lencería del VENCA catálogo.
> 
> ...



Pajas con la Venca MANDAN.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (14 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Anda que no ha habído incendios por culpa de braseros, eso y las mesas camilla eran combinación mortal.
> 
> Otra cosa PACO desaparecida son los encajes de bolillos, cubresofas, de mantel, tapetes, etc. DIGNIFICABAN la casa PACO. Eran muy socorridos incluso en las casas más humildes (sospecho que muchos encajes llegaban como Ajuar de Boda y Regalo), eran algo muy familiar y sentimental.
> 
> ...



Siguen siendo carísimos, el estuche no baja de 60 pavos. Yo tuve los staedtler mars matic que eran algo superiores a los rotring, creo que aún se fabrican.


----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Pajas con la Venca MANDAN.



Pajillero 







Bar PACO









Bajar a la bodega a que te llenen la botella con Valdepeñas peleón, o devolver los cascos y quedarse con las vueltas. MANDA







Cerveza no de importación, Cerveza PACO.








Cerveza "Franquísta"


----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> En navidad regalarle al guardia , turrones y botellas de cava, y en venganza cerveza mahou y San Miguel
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292188



Hostias me has recordado otra cosa desaparecida por la propia inercia de los tiempos, y quizás por la caradura y abuso de algunos.

Los AGUINALDOS de Navidad, de cualquier gremio, que iban casa por casa (basureros, butano, cartero...). Esto se liquidó ya practicamente en los 80s.


----------



## Derroition Man (14 Dic 2022)

diamantino kasal dijo:


> 46 euros en Todocolección



Recuerdo estos tamboles de detergente que se reutilizaban para guardar los jubetes Paco de la época, al menos en mi casa.


----------



## Pio Pio (14 Dic 2022)

Pantalón de pana Lois, en mi grupo de niñatos pijos no los queriámos, éramos de Levi's.
(Pantalón levi's, botas camperas y Bultaco lobito mandaba!!!)
Si alguno se atrevía a comprarse uno, era presa de escarnio, le deciámos:
"Pantalones Lois, para los maricones de hoy".


----------



## Camilo José Cela (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## kenny220 (16 Dic 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Siguen siendo carísimos, el estuche no baja de 60 pavos. Yo tuve los staedtler mars matic que eran algo superiores a los rotring, creo que aún se fabrican.



Se siguen sin usando los rotring en bachillerato? No me imagino a la generación del instantáneo, y no más de 5 minutos de atención a cada cosa con la la minuta y el rotring del 0,2 que era el más cabron en fallos.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## Autómata (16 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Se siguen sin usando los rotring en bachillerato? No me imagino a la generación del instantáneo, y no más de 5 minutos de atención a cada cosa con la la minuta y el rotring del 0,2 que era el más cabron en fallos.



Cosa muy absurda, obligar a unos críos a comprar eso, cuando un rotulador fino con punta de goma ofrecía más o menos el mismo resultado (también estaban calibrados). Además eran muy caros de aquella, demasiado para la economía paco-familiar, y eran muy delicados, tener que andar pendiente de la tinta, que no se secara, que hiciera burbujas de tinta, trazos irregulares......

Supongo que lo hacían para ir preparando a los críos para los paco-trabajos de aquel entonces: delineación, diseño, etc..... de pasarse la vida laboral encima de una mesa trabajando con esas mierdas. 
En mi generación ya estaban desactualizados, no creo que nadie haya trabajado con eso.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 Dic 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Se siguen sin usando los rotring en bachillerato? No me imagino a la generación del instantáneo, y no más de 5 minutos de atención a cada cosa con la la minuta y el rotring del 0,2 que era el más cabron en fallos.



No, ahora se usan portaminas tanto en institutos como en las universidades. Yo los tengo desde hace 30 años y los uso para mis proyectos.


----------



## jkaza (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## jkaza (16 Dic 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Falta Raúl Sender, para mí el humorista más Paco de todos, sobre todo cuando actuó en la fragata Numancia junto a Marta Sanchez en plena guerra del golfo.



Los ejpañoles sí que iban de palmeros de los EEUU con sus barcos pacos


----------



## Autómata (16 Dic 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Falta Raúl Sender, para mí el humorista más Paco de todos, sobre todo cuando actuó en la fragata Numancia junto a Marta Sanchez en plena guerra del golfo.


----------



## Pio Pio (16 Dic 2022)

Menudo Paqueo, si le quitabas la pestaña lateral, ya no se podía grabar encima.


----------



## Punkercin (16 Dic 2022)




----------



## megadeuda (16 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Anda que no ha habído incendios por culpa de braseros, eso y las mesas camilla eran combinación mortal.
> 
> Otra cosa PACO desaparecida son los encajes de bolillos, cubresofas, de mantel, tapetes, etc. DIGNIFICABAN la casa PACO. Eran muy socorridos incluso en las casas más humildes (sospecho que muchos encajes llegaban como Ajuar de Boda y Regalo), eran algo muy familiar y sentimental.
> 
> ...



ivindios!


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (16 Dic 2022)

Derroition Man dijo:


> Recuerdo estos tamboles de detergente que se reutilizaban para guardar los jubetes Paco de la época, al menos en mi casa.



O para usarlas como canastas de baloncesto. Cortabas el tambor por la mitad y lo colgabas de la pared con una alcayata.

Otro uso posible, era montarse una batería usando de baquetas los palos de abajo de las perchas de la ropa, los cuales servían a su vez para enrollarles un trapito en las grapas que quedan al desmontarlo y limpiar el polvo de debajo de la televisión, costumbre también muy Paco.


----------



## alguiencualquiera (18 Dic 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Las 4000 se las cargaron porque las pusieron a remolcar trenes de mercancías sin haber sido diseñadas para ello. A estas maravillas alemanas les pasó lo mismo que les va a pasar a las 252, las cuales ya están siendo usadas en mercancías cuando al igual que las 4000 nunca fueron diseñadas para esa tarea.



Con una reforma chapuza de esas que se nos da bien hacer, nos dura 20 años más. Dios me oiga.


----------



## Ace Tone (18 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Menudo Paqueo, si le quitabas la pestaña lateral, ya no se podía grabar encima.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1294673



Tan fácil como cubrir el hueco que dejaba la pestaña con un trozo de celo y ya podías grabar otra vez, por eso no estaba de más avisar


----------



## El Pionero (18 Dic 2022)

Charbonnier dijo:


> La Pacopandilla.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1290071



Los AC/DC?


----------



## Murray's (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Charbonnier (18 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> Los AC/DC?


----------



## Pio Pio (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pio Pio (18 Dic 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (19 Dic 2022)

Proyectores paco de antes de la aparición del videocassete







Si querías ver películas en casa uno de estos, uno de mis tios tenía uno y un "tomavistas". Una película típica de hora y media ocupaba como media docena de bobinas creo recordar.













El tomavistas la cinta venía en un cartucho, supongo que para no velarla porque lo que grababas lo tenías que llevar a revelar para que luego te lo pasaran a cinta de Super8 para el proyector.

Años después cuando se puso de moda el videocassete alquiló un aparato para pasar todas las cintas que grabó en Super8 a VHS, hace unos años cuando murió se me ocurrió intentar ver algunas y la mayoría habían perdido el color o practicamente no se veían. En cambio las cintas de bobina de super8 las tenía empaquetadas y aparentemente estaba intactas o al menos al mirar los fotogramas a trasluz se veían nítidos aunque no intenté hacer funcionar el proyector.


----------



## Castuzo Premium (19 Dic 2022)

Un legado lexicográfico del Paquismo pleno, no siempre reconocido, es el de los acrónimos en los nombres de los paconegocios. Que Pepe y Mari abren un bar? Pues Bar Peyma ha de ser. Y lo mismo vale para fotocopias Rafipu (Rafa y Puri) o Muebles Toñifer.

Hoy en día, la claudicación es ya total, y un bar en Socuéllamos no tiene reparos en ponerse un nombre en inglés e incluso en servir productos veganos.


----------



## tucco (19 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1297065



Eso no puede ser aleatorio. Tiene que estar preparado a propósito, porque lo tiene todo. El tapiz del ciervo, el perro de porcelana, el ganchillo... No falta ni el cenicero de Cinzano


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Dic 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Eso no puede ser aleatorio. Tiene que estar preparado a propósito, porque lo tiene todo. El tapiz del ciervo, el perro de porcelana, el ganchillo... No falta ni el cenicero de Cinzano



Y sofá de sky, amén del aparato telefónico… sólo falta José Luis López Vazquez gesticulando por el salón o, si consideramos los tiempos actuales, aynrandiano con la ropa fosforito de andar por el Polo Norte.


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Dic 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Eso no puede ser aleatorio. Tiene que estar preparado a propósito, porque lo tiene todo. El tapiz del ciervo, el perro de porcelana, el ganchillo... No falta ni el cenicero de Cinzano



La verdac es que es difícil de superar, lleva todos los complementos.


----------



## uberales (19 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1297065



Dan ganas de ir desempolvando el uniforme de alferez provisional, dejar una línea de bigotito y salir a la calle diciendo VIVA CRISTO REY. Cosa que aplaudiría.


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Dic 2022)

Alguien lo recuerda?
Un Paco anuncio que dio la lata en Navidac.


----------



## Pio Pio (19 Dic 2022)

Y en cataluña, el Paco caganer.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (19 Dic 2022)

La típica enfermera que vas al hospital a hacerte una prueba y te la termina mamando.


----------



## El Pionero (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## frangelico (19 Dic 2022)

Castuzo Premium dijo:


> Un legado lexicográfico del Paquismo pleno, no siempre reconocido, es el de los acrónimos en los nombres de los paconegocios. Que Pepe y Mari abren un bar? Pues Bar Peyma ha de ser. Y lo mismo vale para fotocopias Rafipu (Rafa y Puri) o Muebles Toñifer.
> 
> Hoy en día, la claudicación es ya total, y un bar en Socuéllamos no tiene reparos en ponerse un nombre en inglés e incluso en servir productos veganos.



Recuerdo hace años perdernos por una carretera de ciudad real y encontrarnos con este sitio









Lord Carrington Salones


Lord Carrington Salones os ofrece sus fantásticos espacios para que celebréis vuestra boda. Salones de gran elegancia, jardines hermosos y salas de gran versatilidad para que diseñéis un enlace a medida que haga realidad todos vuestros sueños.




www.bodas.net





Es así como Pacoproceresco, pacojónico o pacorintio.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (20 Dic 2022)

Otra estampa super paco es cuando vas al pueblo y ves a la tía Felisa con las manos en la masa


----------



## Ace Tone (20 Dic 2022)

No hace mucho en un bar donde tenían cosas antiguas como decoración, había unas cajas muy antiguas de madera, de botellas de Kas, que ponían: Beba Kas y nada más.


----------



## asiqué (20 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Menudo Paqueo, si le quitabas la pestaña lateral, ya no se podía grabar encima.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1294673
> Ver archivo adjunto 1294674



podias poner un poco celo y listo!
en la cinta del libro de ingles yo tenia grabada musica de la radio.

Con lo que pongo entrada paco;




Un grandes exitos de canciones grabadas de la radio.


este hilo no tiene fin


----------



## asiqué (20 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1297065





Compre una por 5€ la limpie dejandola nueva y luego no entraba donde yo queria… la vendi por 80€ al menos gane dinero para aliviar la pena.


----------



## asiqué (20 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1297065



ostia PVTA tengo una foto de ese mismo salon pero del mueble bar.
Es la segunda foto del hilo




Ese tiene que ser el templo del
*paquismo puro y virginal.*


----------



## palmerita (20 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1297065



sobrecogedor


----------



## Silluzollope (20 Dic 2022)

Cortesia de Ludopatron, las cervezas ramblers. Una R con bigote y zapatos, no puede ser más paco pese a ser de 2022:


----------



## asiqué (20 Dic 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> sobrecogedor



pamerita, una vez mas es ustec ambigua.
sobrecogedor, vale.
Pero para bien o para mal?


----------



## Covaleda (20 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ostia PVTA tengo una foto de ese mismo salon pero del mueble bar.
> Es la segunda foto del hilo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299191
> ...



Templo es.
Ahí se ven las ofrendas


----------



## palmerita (20 Dic 2022)

pues no se, de momento sigo sin respiración, a ver si me recupero y te digo.


----------



## Pio Pio (20 Dic 2022)

Casera y sifón en mano, buenas armas en el Paco bar.


----------



## palmerita (20 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299184
> 
> Compre una por 5€ la limpie dejandola nueva y luego no entraba donde yo queria… la vendi por 80€ al menos gane dinero para aliviar la pena.



y pensabas usar esa especie de armario ropero en tu casa ?


----------



## palmerita (20 Dic 2022)

Covaleda dijo:


> Templo es.
> Ahí se ven las ofrendas



definitivo, solo falta la botella de patxarán y el fraile.


----------



## palmerita (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## asiqué (20 Dic 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> y pensabas usar esa especie de armario ropero en tu casa ?



es una butaca


----------



## vettonio (20 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Casera y sifón en mano, buenas armas en el Paco bar.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1299395



Y el vaso de servilletero. Recargarlo era todo un arte.


----------



## palmerita (20 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> es una butaca



ya lo veo pero es modelo armario ropero y ni se me ocurre dónde se puede poner semejante armatroste con su capitoné incluído, eso no se ve desde viriato. puedo preguntarte una cosa ? es sobre un arreglo bastante paco que estoy haciendo y no sé cómo rematarlo porque no me está gustando, va sobre madera.


----------



## asiqué (20 Dic 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> ya lo veo pero es modelo armario ropero y ni se me ocurre dónde se puede poner semejante armatroste con su capitoné incluído, eso no se ve desde viriato. puedo preguntarte una cosa ? es sobre un arreglo bastante paco que estoy haciendo y no sé cómo rematarlo porque no me está gustando, va sobre madera.



Esa butaca mola, lo niegas y me pides ayuda? no se yo…
jaja manda privado y me dices que pasa, no hay problema


----------



## Pio Pio (20 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299184
> 
> Compre una por 5€ la limpie dejandola nueva y luego no entraba donde yo queria… la vendi por 80€ al menos gane dinero para aliviar la pena.



Pues que sepas que a ese tapizado se le llama "Capitoné" y es de gente con pasta , los que tienen el respaldo bajo con ese tapizado "hundido" son Chester y caros también.


----------



## asiqué (20 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pues que sepas que a ese tapizado se le llama "Capitoné" y es de gente con pasta , los que tienen el respaldo bajo con ese tapizado "hundido" son Chester y caros también.



si, lo se.
Pero no me sirvio… lo compre en un calenton al verlo por 5 € pensando que entraria donde queria, luego me entregaron el piso y no quedaba bien…
me dio pena, era muy muy comodo


----------



## El Pionero (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## Soundblaster (21 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1297065


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947433
> Ver archivo adjunto 947435
> Ver archivo adjunto 947436
> Ver archivo adjunto 947437



Las dos primeras son durísimas.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Dic 2022)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947446



Mítico Saza


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947559



Eres Dios. Falta comentario Paco: Café, copa y puro.

Hilo mítico


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



La de Jesucristo la vi un person...


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Dic 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


>



Quién fue el inventor del gotelé?


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Dic 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> La de Jesucristo la vi un person...



yo era niño y ese cuadro siempre me sobresaltaba en casa de mi abuela . Me fijaba en la bolsa de Judas y en la chica que está al lado de Jesucristo .
No me cuadraba porque eran 12 apóstoles hasta que mi abuela me dijo que era San Juan " el discípulo amado, el más joven " .


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (21 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo era niño y ese cuadro siempre me sobresaltaba en casa de mi abuela . Me fijaba en la bolsa de Judas y en la chica que está al lado de Jesucristo .
> No me cuadraba porque eran 12 apóstoles hasta que mi abuela me dijo que era San Juan " el discípulo amado, el más joven " .



Así es, yo la vi en casa de unos abuelos de un amigo. Seguramente esté ahí.


----------



## asiqué (21 Dic 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Quién fue el inventor del gotelé?


----------



## asiqué (21 Dic 2022)

Sabiais que la marca FAMOSA eran unas siglas?


----------



## palmerita (21 Dic 2022)

Noticia: - Hay hombres ESPAÑOLES muy quemados con LAS MUJERAS, aquí un ejemplo que derroye el alma <-- lo he sacado de aquí


----------



## palmerita (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Murray's (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Murray's (21 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299870
> 
> 
> Sabiais que la marca FAMOSA eran unas siglas?




Las he viato en el lidl junto las nancy


----------



## Murray's (21 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>




Solo distingo a Colombo y kojac, los dos del medio quien son?


----------



## El Pionero (21 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Solo distingo a Colombo y kojac, los dos del medio quien son?



El de bigote con sombrero tiene un aire a Burt Reynolds


----------



## Murray's (21 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


> El de bigote c9n sombrero tiene un aire a Burt Reynolds




Yo creo que es el actor que sale en Duel de S Spielberg

Pero ni idea

Osea Dennis weaver





Este hacia series de detectives y alguna peli que hacia inspector.


----------



## tucco (21 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Yo creo que es el actor que sale en Duel de S Spielberg
> 
> Pero ni idea
> 
> ...



El paco Teniente McCloud. Intro mítica. Qué jóvenes sois...


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (21 Dic 2022)

ACOR, azúcar jonsista. Una cooperativa que ha cumplido ya 60 años. ACOR y las cooperativas viables


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (21 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Solo distingo a Colombo y kojac, los dos del medio quien son?



Falta la canción del gran Pepe da Rosa. Cantante muy Paco por cierto.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (21 Dic 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Quién fue el inventor del gotelé?



Banito Lopera Perrote lo introdujo en España.


----------



## El Pionero (21 Dic 2022)

Arouetvoltaire dijo:


> Quién fue el inventor del gotelé?



Benito Lopera Perrote


----------



## Murray's (21 Dic 2022)

tucco dijo:


> El paco Teniente McCloud. Intro mítica. Qué jóvenes sois...




Osea kojac,el conductor del coche de Duel, colombo y el otro es?


----------



## Pio Pio (21 Dic 2022)

Sí, yo fui un niño al que Kinyto intentó alcoholizar.


----------



## palmerita (21 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Solo distingo a Colombo y kojac, los dos del medio quien son?


----------



## Soundblaster (21 Dic 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Noticia: - Hay hombres ESPAÑOLES muy quemados con LAS MUJERAS, aquí un ejemplo que derroye el alma <-- lo he sacado de aquí



que demigrancia más jarcor


----------



## Capitán Walker (21 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Joder, qué mal rollo destila esa fotografía.


----------



## forestal92 (22 Dic 2022)

Joya de la Jardinería cagosostenible y Pacorresiliente.

Entrada de finca, Murcia profunda. Un día normal en el sector inmobiliario de esta región paquense.


----------



## tucco (22 Dic 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Joya de la Jardinería cagosostenible y Pacorresiliente.
> 
> Entrada de finca, Murcia profunda. Un día normal en el sector inmobiliario de esta región paquense.
> 
> ...



Eso, en una bienal de arte moderno, se llevaría premios y se subastaría por decenas de miles de euros...


----------



## Tentacru (22 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Osea kojac,el conductor del coche de Duel, colombo y el otro es?



Banacek, interpretado por George Peppard (conocido sobre todo por el Equipo A).


----------



## asiqué (22 Dic 2022)

FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS LOS PACOS QUE PARTICIPAIS EN ESTE HILO


----------



## Soundblaster (22 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS LOS PACOS QUE PARTICIPAIS DN ESTE HILO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301392


----------



## El Pionero (22 Dic 2022)

Un homenaje a la lotería más Paco


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Dic 2022)

Hoy ha sido dia de esto.
He palmado casi 300 pavos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS LOS PACOS QUE PARTICIPAIS EN ESTE HILO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301392


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Hoy ha sido dia de esto.
> He palmado casi 300 pavos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301881
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301883



Yo he palmado 20 y ya me ha dolido.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (23 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Sí, yo fui un niño al que Kinyto intentó alcoholizar.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300958



Mi primera borrachera fue con eso, nos lo daban porque decía que abría el apetito, el caso es que estaba cojonudo y un día en un descuido de mis viejos casi me clavo la botella entera y me puse como las grecas, terminé potando por toda la casa y con un resacón cojonudo. El anuncio de la tele no tenía desperdicio incitando a los críos a beber.


----------



## Busher (23 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299870
> 
> 
> Sabiais que la marca FAMOSA eran unas siglas?



Pues no lo sabia, pero que tiempos aquellos en que desde niñas les enseñaban que habia dos tipos de mujeres; las atractivas y las simpaticas... las primeras siempre pudieron ser bordes pero las segundas no se lo podian permitir y ademas debian ser "glotonas".

Se estan perdiendo tantas cosas...


----------



## Charles B. (23 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> FELIZ NAVIDAD A TODOS LOS PACOS QUE PARTICIPAIS EN ESTE HILO
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1301392



HOSTIA, Galerías Preciados. Con tu foto has despertado la magdalena de Proust en mí interior. Soy de nuevo aquel niño que no podía ni imaginar que la vida sería un infierno sin paliativos.


----------



## Charles B. (23 Dic 2022)

Cuando todo parecía posible. No es una foto. Es un vídeo histórico. Lástima que tuvieran aquel fatal "accidente" de tráfico. Eran Paco y Ramones a la vez.


----------



## El Pionero (23 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Cuando todo parecía posible. No es una foto. Es un vídeo histórico. Lástima que tuvieran aquel fatal "accidente" de tráfico. Eran Paco y Ramones a la vez.



Más bien los the Cure y Joy division versión Paco


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Dic 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Barragan, era mujer?
> Ver archivo adjunto 1292203



No. La cerillera del Plata, Pilar, tiene hasta un cabezudo en homenaje.


----------



## palmerita (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## palmerita (23 Dic 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Joya de la Jardinería cagosostenible y Pacorresiliente.
> 
> Entrada de finca, Murcia profunda. Un día normal en el sector inmobiliario de esta región paquense.
> 
> ...



paquismo puro, maravilloso en murcia tenía que ser.


----------



## El Pionero (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## asiqué (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## asiqué (24 Dic 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1302029



demos vidilla a esa foto! el paquismo se realza con el color


----------



## LMLights (25 Dic 2022)

La CARTERA sin los Donuts........













Tienda de arreglos de TV y Radios, PAQUÍSMO CLÁSICO.







La ALCANCIA de la Abuela (Cerrada con llave), con los chorizos del Pueblo.







La malla para bajar a por el Pan


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (27 Dic 2022)

Esto no puede faltar en una auténtica bañera Paca.


----------



## palmerita (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Vientosolar (27 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Cuando todo parecía posible. No es una foto. Es un vídeo histórico. Lástima que tuvieran aquel fatal "accidente" de tráfico. Eran Paco y Ramones a la vez.



No te creas, de familia pija y viajecitos habituales a Londres cuando nadie podía. Sólo mira el cuartito del niño, suelo de parket, grande, y hasta arriba de LP, que eran caros, cuando el que más tenía algunos y unas pocas cintas. Ella, hija de farmacéuticos de los que van bien, se volvió a lo seguro, y es profesora (funcionaria) de piano en el conservatorio de El Escorial. Tenían talento, y su versión de Héroes de Bowie es de lo mejorcito.


----------



## Manoliko (27 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> La CARTERA sin los Donuts........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tiene de Paco la cartera? Eso es simplemente viejo, pero no es nada característico de España, en el resto del mundo usaban carteras iguales en esa época (mediados del siglo XX).


----------



## Ciudadano KO (27 Dic 2022)

Esas carteras son cojonudas, nada Paco. De pequeño siempre quise tener una porque el hijo de un guarnicionero llevaba una que le hizo su padre. Irrompible y bonita.
Los demás sí que íbamos con carteras paco de plástico que se rompían antes de acabar el curso


----------



## Ciudadano KO (27 Dic 2022)

En este hilo hay mucha confusión entre cosas antiguas y cosas paco.
No debemos confundir.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Turbamulta (27 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>




Veo unas botellas creo que de Mirinda, se dejó de distribuir en España cuando Pepsi compró KAS en los 90 me parece


----------



## Turbamulta (27 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Tienda de arreglos de TV y Radios, PAQUÍSMO CLÁSICO.



Anuncios en prensa de "Escuela radio MAYMO" aprenda a reparar TV y radio y labrese tu futuro


----------



## arangul (27 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 947441
> Ver archivo adjunto 947442
> 
> 
> ...



estas casas humildes fueron casas que con el franquismo un trabajador con un sueldo podia pagarla y sacara tres hijos adelante
con los años se deterioraron y con la memocracia y el socialismo los obreros no pudieron pagar sus reformas necesarias,lo mismo que en cuba


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

arangul dijo:


> estas casas humildes fueron casas que con el franquismo un trabajador con un sueldo podia pagarla y sacara tres hijos adelante
> con los años se deterioraron y con la memocracia y el socialismo los obreros no pudieron pagar sus reformas necesarias,lo mismo que en cuba



Las casas se caían por meter mas arena y cobrarla como cemento. Hubo que rehacer barrios enteros a finales de los setenta y principios de los 80. Recuerdo a Joaquín Garrigues Walker en el ministerio. Reivindicaciones vecinales y tal.


----------



## asiqué (27 Dic 2022)

Enrique Bunbury dijo:


> Esto no puede faltar en una auténtica bañera Paca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305510



muy limpia esta… en mi casa era azul


----------



## asiqué (27 Dic 2022)

vettonio dijo:


> Las casas se caían por meter mas arena y cobrarla como cemento. Hubo que rehacer barrios enteros a finales de los setenta y principios de los 80. Recuerdo a Joaquín Garrigues Walker en el ministerio. Reivindicaciones vecinales y tal.



lo que no se dice es que habia poco cemento en los 60
Se recurria al estraperlo para conseguirlo y para hacerlo cundir como bien dices, arena.
Si levantas una baldosa de obra de esos pisos debajo hay un poco cemento y 5 cm de arena compactada, pero arena pura vamos


----------



## forestal92 (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2022)

Turbamulta dijo:


> Veo unas botellas creo que de Mirinda, se dejó de distribuir en España cuando Pepsi compró KAS en los 90 me parece











Por qué Pepsi dejó caer a Mirinda y no a Kas


PepsiCo dejó de vender Mirinda en España, salvo en Canarias, cuando compró Kas. Pero la antigua marca sigue presente en más de 100 países.




www.elindependiente.com




.


La expansión de KAS, obligada por la elevada competencia, acabó pasándole factura. Sus bancos acreedores entraron en el capital en los 70 y en los 80 se hicieron con la participación mayoritaria. Fueron ellos los que tomaron la decisión definitiva de vender la compañía a PepsiCo, un rival mucho más grande e incapaz de contener a Fanta. La multinacional norteamericana se topó con dos refrescos similares en España, posicionados en segmentos muy parecidos. Pero KAS contaba con una red de factorías más firme, una penetración mucho mayor en el mercado nacional y una imagen más moderna. A la vez, Mirinda, que nació española, ya estaba presente en medio mundo.
PepsiCo decidió apostar por KAS y dejar caer a Mirinda. Dejó de distribuirla en España, con la excepción de Canarias, donde aún se vende. Pero sigue vendiéndose en más de 100 países. La marca se embotella hoy en 44 variedades diferentes, desde la uva a la manzana verde. Aunque el 62% de las ventas las acapara el de naranja, el sabor original, ideado para romper el monopolio de la gaseosa en los hogares españoles de los años 50. El mismo que aún genera nostalgia e inspiró un memorable corto.


----------



## asiqué (27 Dic 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1305825
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1305826



ostia es que se llaman ramon de verdad…
pense que era el nombre coloquial.
Joder Ramon es casi tan paco como Paco


----------



## asiqué (27 Dic 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por qué Pepsi dejó caer a Mirinda y no a Kas
> 
> 
> PepsiCo dejó de vender Mirinda en España, salvo en Canarias, cuando compró Kas. Pero la antigua marca sigue presente en más de 100 países.
> ...



yo he visto mirinda en europa en belgica y alemania lo vendian en latas y botellas de 2 litros y esto fue hace 4 o 5 años


----------



## bocadRillo (27 Dic 2022)

palmerita dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1302029



Parece una escena de Plácido


----------



## bocadRillo (27 Dic 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1300410
> Ver archivo adjunto 1300413
> 
> 
> ...



Esos cortadillos están de puta madre. Mi madre los sigue comprando y me zampo un par de ellos cada vez que meriendo en su casa.


----------



## vettonio (27 Dic 2022)

Los cortadillos de cidra son la leche.
La cola de Kas se llamaba Kaskol y era fuerte y rica, rica.


----------



## Newol (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (27 Dic 2022)

El perro más famoso de la historia de Madrid, a un paso de volver a las calles


Patrimonio da luz verde a la iniciativa de los comerciantes del Rastro para levantar una estatua en honor de Paco, un can célebre en el Madrid castizo de finales del XIX




www.larazon.es





Se trata de Paco, un perro que alcanzó una enorme fama en el Madrid del siglo XIX y que, a lo largo del año que viene,


----------



## Fosforiano (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## asiqué (29 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307669



si es lo que creo, si que es paco, si!

una espada (llave) de abrir latas de sardinas?
también se podían chorizar coches con ellas


----------



## LMLights (29 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> también se podían chorizar coches con ellas



Está USTEC hecho un PACO con mucha calle........

Pelliza, boina y mirada de reojo......... 








Ah, chisquero y celtas sin boquilla en la pelliza.







Le hará falta una linterna también, última generación.


----------



## Tronak (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## asiqué (29 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Está USTEC hecho un PACO con mucha calle........
> 
> Pelliza, boina y mirada de reojo.........
> 
> ...



a este paco que os escribe le tira mucho el barrio…


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> si es lo que creo, si que es paco, si!
> 
> una espada (llave) de abrir latas de sardinas?
> también se podían chorizar coches con ellas



Y una espada de las otras para abrir el Renault 4. Recuerda que "su belleza es su mecánica".


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

LMLights dijo:


>



¿Esa era de pilas de petaca, o me equivoco mucho?

Con una pila de petaca improvisabas una linterna cuando cortaban la luz on una bombilliCa. Y hablando de luz, conversación paco para cuando se iba la luz:

- Papá papa no podemos jugar porque se ha hecho de noche y no hay luz.
- Pues enciende la tele niño juas juas juas.


----------



## Tronak (29 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Enorme, y estas tazas miticas que aun siguen en activo en la casa del campo


----------



## asiqué (29 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Esa era de pilas de petaca, o me equivoco mucho?
> 
> Con una pila de petaca improvisabas una linterna cuando cortaban la luz on una bombilliCa. Y hablando de luz, conversación paco para cuando se iba la luz:
> 
> ...



Si llevaban una pila de petaca.
Las linternas originales eran Tximist, luego Cegasa.
Y el truco PRO Paco, poner un papel para que la pila no hiciera contacto en los pines y se descargase sin usarla.

Es que si algo lleva TX es pro paTXi


----------



## panaderia (29 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307669



eso que es? lo pregunto en serio


----------



## Ximena (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fosforiano (29 Dic 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> eso que es? lo pregunto en serio



Llave abrelatas. La tapa de la lata tenía una pestaña que se metía en la raja y al dar vueltas abrías la lata


----------



## panaderia (29 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Llave abrelatas. La tapa de la lata tenía una pestaña que se metía en la raja y al dar vueltas abrías la lata
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1308002



latas tipo tomate de cidacos?


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (29 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> la mejor escena del señor Gil en un jacuzzi;
> Como molaron los 90 joder
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134736



Una mente preclara eligiendo los colores de la bandera de una muy joven Ucrania


----------



## Fosforiano (29 Dic 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> latas tipo tomate de cidacos?



de anchoas, rectangular, plana, pequeña


----------



## Fosforiano (29 Dic 2022)

panaderia dijo:


> latas tipo tomate de cidacos?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Dic 2022)

Monstruónica Oltra... o el paquismo pederasta y criminal:


----------



## Tronak (30 Dic 2022)

Menuda adiccion a este hilo lo desconocia

Hace unos meses sustitui los simon serie paco 32 mitica e indestructible por la serie 31, se gana en comodidad pero se pierde en puntos paquiles. No hace falta comentar que en 40 y pico años que llevaban puestos no ha fallado ni uno
















https://www.a16-01.com/pdfs/CAU/1972/CAU720701006.pdf


----------



## jorggebe (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tronak (30 Dic 2022)

muy digno de pentium multimedia paco


----------



## Tronak (30 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



invento patrio

algunas llevaban un pie









Monza - Máquina recreativa


Máquina recreativa Monza. Información y fotos de la recreativa, placa y juego de Monza




www.recreativas.org


----------



## GranReserva (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## GranReserva (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## GranReserva (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## GranReserva (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Cicciolino (30 Dic 2022)

Buena parte de vuestra incapacidad intelectual proviene de haber consentido que la imagen hurte su sitio al concepto.

Bilderberg = montaña de imágenes.

¡He dicho!


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (30 Dic 2022)

cepeda33 dijo:


> No se ya si han salido.
> 
> Esas paredes llenas de bloques con cristales dobles. Paco, pero Paco, Paco...




eso todavia es cool retrasadete... ojala hubiera mas halls asi en la españa paco de pladures de hoy... es mas es que eso ni sera de ejpaña ..


----------



## Tronak (30 Dic 2022)

forestal92 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1097690



coño Sevilla, churreria San Pablo, sigue funcionando y bien buenos que están


----------



## Tronak (30 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> cosas buenas de mi trabajo;
> por unos minutos te hace viajar en el tipo hasta epocas puramente paco del siglo XX.
> En unos meses tras la obra el piso quedara totalmente despaquizado.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1117008
> ...



Te quedas algunos objetos de souvenir o va todo siempre a la basura?


----------



## asiqué (30 Dic 2022)

Tronak dijo:


> Te quedas algunos objetos de souvenir o va todo siempre a la basura?



aveces me quedo algo, pero tiene que ser muy significativo, si no llenaria la casa de cacharros.
La ultima vez que me lleve algo fue antes del covic… fijate tu!!


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (30 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> aveces me quedo algo, pero tiene que ser muy significativo, si no llenaria la casa de cacharros.
> La ultima vez que me lleve algo fue antes del covic… fijate tu!!



mi madre tiro una casa grande entera de muebles paco (la de sus padres) , me dieron ganas de asesinarla , a mi me mola mucho lo paco un poco de lujo de entonces (no lo cutre) .. era como si entraras en el tunel del tiempo la casa esa , ademas de que yo de pequeño vivia alli... las tias estan todas locas..


----------



## asiqué (30 Dic 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> mi madre tiro una casa grande entera de muebles paco (la de sus padres) , me dieron ganas de asesinarla , a mi me mola mucho lo paco un poco de lujo de entonces (no lo cutre) ..



los muebles pacos gigantes no me van… no me gusta tener 1/3 de la estancia ocupada por un armario


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (30 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> los muebles pacos gigantes no me van… no me gusta tener 1/3 de la estancia ocupada por un armario



a mi si , mejor que una mierda de aglomerao de Ikea... ademas podrias maquearlos , cortarlos , a poca maña que tengas.. me mola lo retro si no es cutre..


----------



## asiqué (30 Dic 2022)

JuanJoseRuiz dijo:


> a mi si , mejor que una mierda de aglomerao de Ikea... ademas podrias maquearlos , cortarlos , a poca maña que tengas.. me mola lo retro si no es cutre..



los muebles paco marrones de los 70-80 son aglomerado igualmete


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (30 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> los muebles paco marrones de los 70-80 son aglomerado igualmete



de los 80 si , de los 60 como eran los de mis abuelos nones...eran maderas y buenas..el aglomerao vino despues.. cada epoca tenia sus materiales , en los 70 habia mucho pino chapado , tampoco me desagradaban esas estanterias si no eran muy cutres (oscuras) , basicamente son los colores los que le dan el toque Paco , las puedes pintar tambien , las he visto pintadas en tonos claros y parecen de ikea.


----------



## palmerita (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tronak (31 Dic 2022)

El Pionero dijo:


>



quien viviese eso con 15-16 años madre mia


----------



## Cipote descapullao (31 Dic 2022)

Charles B. dijo:


> Cuando todo parecía posible. No es una foto. Es un vídeo histórico. Lástima que tuvieran aquel fatal "accidente" de tráfico. Eran Paco y Ramones a la vez.



Cojonudos los Parálisis. El videoclip está rodado en la casa del periodista musical Diego A.Manrique. Vaya ojeras de yonki que gastaba el Eduardo Benavente.


----------



## El Pionero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Barquero (31 Dic 2022)

ESTO ES PACO A TOPE...


----------



## forestal92 (31 Dic 2022)

300 páginas de hilo y todavía nadie ha nombrado al PACO primigenio. En Pacología es el equivalente a Lucy la australipiteca para la antropología.

En España se usa muy frecuentemente el hipocorístico _Paco_; aparentemente Francisco recibe el seudónimo de _Paco_, porque a San Francisco de Asís se le conocía con el acrónimo de _Pa(ter) Co(munitatis)_ ("Padre de la comunidad"), cuando fundó la orden de los Franciscanos;

Oremos pues ante el Pacoantecesor:


----------



## asiqué (31 Dic 2022)

panceta del pueblo recien traida, de marranos de la zona curada en la bodega de mis familiares.

El mejor regalo PACO de navidac

Natural y sin conservantes


----------



## Tronak (31 Dic 2022)

Bueno finalmente otro adepto por aqui, ire compartiendo cosas ya que soy bastante protopaco y ni era consciente de ello.

Cartel mitico de cruzcampo maqueado por unos truemetal de Dos Hermanas (el que estaba puesto en el bar en su dia). Solo hay dos en todo el mundo y este preside mi cuarto desde hace años


----------



## asiqué (31 Dic 2022)

Tronak dijo:


> Bueno finalmente otro adepto por aqui, ire compartiendo cosas ya que soy bastante protopaco y ni era consciente de ello.
> 
> Cartel mitico de cruzcampo maqueado por unos truemetal de Dos Hermanas (el que estaba puesto en el bar en su dia). Solo hay dos en todo el mundo y este preside mi cuarto desde hace años



sea ustec bien venido


----------



## Nuucelar (31 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1310782
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310783
> 
> 
> ...



Ese trozo en un cocido debe ser la auténtica saluc. Dan ganas de catar unas rodajitas finitas con unos picos y una birra fresca.

Aprende a comer @Miss Andorra.
¡Gastronomía paco manda!
Eso es saluc y no la comida de los cagaplayas. (mejor no saber que lleva y mejor aún... no comerla, ni probarla).
Parece mentira que teniendo ascendencia paco y siendo una coneja 100% ibérica no gostes de estos paco manjares. 
Me estoy pensando en no volver a juntarme contigo.


----------



## Nuucelar (31 Dic 2022)

Tronak dijo:


> Bueno finalmente otro adepto por aqui, ire compartiendo cosas ya que soy bastante protopaco y ni era consciente de ello.
> 
> Cartel mitico de cruzcampo maqueado por unos truemetal de Dos Hermanas (el que estaba puesto en el bar en su dia). Solo hay dos en todo el mundo y este preside mi cuarto desde hace años



El Gambrino tuneado jajajaja.
Me miran como un bicho raro porque no me gusta la cruzcampo. La shandy con limón no está mal.


----------



## asiqué (31 Dic 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ese trozo en un cocido debe ser la auténtica saluc. Dan ganas de catar unas rodajitas finitas con unos picos y una birra fresca.
> 
> Aprende a comer @Miss Andorra.
> ¡Gastronomía paco manda!
> ...



He dado un tiento a la panceta con un poco de pan, unos segundos en el micro…

Mañana almorzare unas lonchas fritas con un huevo frito en esa grasa.

FELIZ AÑO PACO !



ustec es un paco con honores.


----------



## Nuucelar (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Nuucelar (31 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> He dado un tiento a la panceta con un poco de pan, unos segundos en el micro…
> 
> Mañana almorzare unas lonchas fritas con un huevo frito en esa grasa.
> 
> FELIZ AÑO PACO !



Hustec nunca me decepciona...¡FELIZ AÑO!


----------



## El Pionero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## asiqué (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## El Pionero (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Andorra (31 Dic 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ese trozo en un cocido debe ser la auténtica saluc. Dan ganas de catar unas rodajitas finitas con unos picos y una birra fresca.
> 
> Aprende a comer @Miss Andorra.
> ¡Gastronomía paco manda!
> ...



No he renunciado a la gastronomia Paco (solo como eso al volver al hogar), es solo que viviendo en Gabacholand frecuento menos la comunidad Paco y por consiguiente, menos su comida. Pero en Andorra me pongo las botas y de que manera...

Estas navidades no he renunciado a esto, aunque haya tenido que pagar el doble


----------



## Tronak (31 Dic 2022)

Nuucelar dijo:


> El Gambrino tuneado jajajaja.
> Me miran como un bicho raro porque no me gusta la cruzcampo. La shandy con limón no está mal.



Le entiendo perfectamente yo mismo soy mas de estrella del sur o alhambra siendo de Sevilla


----------



## Soundblaster (31 Dic 2022)

Aotearoa dijo:


> ¿Alguien se ha acordado de las pacoenciclopedias de los 70/80 -y sus correspondientes pacovendedores?
> Tenían fama de plaga resistente.



ojo con esos tesoros que el nwo no puede editarlas una vez ya impresas como si hace con las online


----------



## Soundblaster (31 Dic 2022)

Fosforiano dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307669


----------



## Paisdemierda (31 Dic 2022)

GranReserva dijo:


>



PACOrrín.


----------



## OBDC (31 Dic 2022)

Una esquina Paco fácilmente reconocible en cualquier pueblo de la España profunda y no tanto.
El cartel del Telégrafo todavía vivo sobreviviendo a la tecnología y a la oficina y a sus gestores, y la maraña de cables con caminos indescifrables.






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Nuucelar (31 Dic 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> ustec es un paco con honores.














Proud Touched GIF - Proud Touched Tears - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com


----------



## Nuucelar (31 Dic 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No he renunciado a la gastronomia Paco (solo como eso al volver al hogar), es solo que viviendo en Gabacholand frecuento menos la comunidad Paco y por consiguiente, menos su comida. Pero en Andorra me pongo las botas y de que manera...
> 
> Estas navidades no he renunciado a esto, aunque haya tenido que pagar el doble
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1311016



¿En Andorra los compras? si esa marca creo que es de por aquí.


----------



## Miss Andorra (1 Ene 2023)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿En Andorra los compras? si esa marca creo que es de por aquí.



Gabacholandia, pero 6 pavos en lugar de 2.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año Paco floreros, y dejad de comer turrón del duro, que es paquisimo.


----------



## asiqué (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año paco !
Por que este 2023 sea el renacer del paquismo!


----------



## Miss Andorra (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz ano Paquisimo a todos.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Sr. del Cojon (1 Ene 2023)

Esas tertulias al fresquete. Paquismo del bueno.

Todo se perderá, como lágrimas en la lluvia.


----------



## El Pionero (1 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Esas tertulias al fresquete. Paquismo del bueno.
> 
> Todo se perderá, como lágrimas en la lluvia.
> 
> ...



Ni WhatsApp, ni Twitter, ni Facebook, ni Telegram........


----------



## asiqué (1 Ene 2023)

Ver el concierto de año nuevo medio dormido en la butaca manda. 
Empezar el año a lo paco es necesario.


----------



## Nuucelar (1 Ene 2023)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Gabacholandia, pero 6 pavos en lugar de 2.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1311941


----------



## Nuucelar (1 Ene 2023)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Que gustazo entrar en esa paco cocina y encontrarte a @Miss Andorra ligerita de ropa preparando unas buenas lentejas.


----------



## Nuucelar (1 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver el concierto de año nuevo medio dormido en la butaca manda.
> Empezar el año a lo paco es necesario.



Sin que falte la infusión de tila o manzanilla antes de irse a la cama.


----------



## Murray's (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## LMLights (1 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Esas tertulias al fresquete. Paquismo del bueno.
> 
> Todo se perderá, como lágrimas en la lluvia.
> 
> ...





















Estampas PACO que perviven en nuestra memoria.

FELIZ AÑO CONFOREROS !!!!


----------



## asiqué (1 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1312422
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grandes marcas paco
me gustan
El quijote y su formato de 8 porciones en triángulo, como los quesitos… eran perfectos para llevar de merienda.




Y gracias a los progresos científicos modernos puedo comer chocolate valor con almendras sin azúcar añadido.

Jugué mucho a Lego, tenia un cubo enorme lleno… herencia de primos mayores.

En la ultima etapa paco de los noventa hay que incluir los Micro Machines.



Extremadamente caros al parece según mis progenitores… tuve un par nada mas. Un coche tuneado y una furgo roja


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ene 2023)

Lanzo una pregunta al gran gurú del hilo, @asiqué ¿paco o no paco?


----------



## asiqué (1 Ene 2023)

LMLights dijo:


> Estampas PACO que perviven en nuestra memoria.
> 
> FELIZ AÑO CONFOREROS !!!!



Demos vidilla a esas fotos para disfrutar aun mas de las bellas escenas paco,


----------



## Soundblaster (1 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Demos vidilla a esas fotos para disfrutar aun mas de las bellas escenas paco,
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312457
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312458



la del centro y la derecha


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (1 Ene 2023)

En la casa Paco no faltan muebles de madera que no se rompen, con su zona para la TV y las bebidas espirituosas. En los cajones está la cuberteria de plata, los manteles y servilletas bordadas...

El millenial y el zoomer tienen una tabla de Ikea con una ø en el nombre que tiene que montar el mismo. Ahí coloca la Play 5 para jugar con su compañero de piso.

El Paco top tiene vitrina y algún cuadro o litografía con temática de caza, flores, ... y las fotos de los abuelos.

Los jóvenes tienen un smartphone (y nadie les llama) con 1000 selfies y fotos del perrijo o fotopollas


----------



## asiqué (1 Ene 2023)

Sr.Nogueroles dijo:


> En la casa Paco no faltan muebles de madera que no se rompen, con su zona para la TV y las bebidas espirituosas. En los cajones está la cuberteria de plata, los manteles y servilletas bordadas...
> 
> El millenial y el zoomer tienen una tabla de Ikea con una ø en el nombre que tiene que montar el mismo. Ahí coloca la Play 5 para jugar con su compañero de piso.
> 
> ...



un Pro paco tiene una mesita de madera con un tapete solo para poner el telefono fijo.
observe este bella esquina PRO paco a todo lujo de detalle


----------



## asiqué (1 Ene 2023)

[/QUOTE]


Soundblaster dijo:


> Lanzo una pregunta al gran gurú del hilo, @asiqué ¿paco o no paco?



Paco.
Dentro del paquismo tardío de finales de los 90.
Categoría; Electrónica paco de entretenimiento individual.
Véase: Maquinitas; videojuegos unipersonales.
Ejemplo mas común;


----------



## Pio Pio (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año amigos, tres imágenes que son Paco. Paco.


----------



## Sr.Nogueroles (1 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> un Pro paco tiene una mesita de madera con un tapete solo para poner el telefono fijo.
> observe este bella esquina PRO paco a todo lujo de detalle
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312512



La mesita con el fijo, la agenda y las páginas amarillas.
La enciclopedia, las fotos de los hijos en la mili o la graduación ...

Falta gotelé en la pared


----------



## OBDC (1 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> un Pro paco tiene una mesita de madera con un tapete solo para poner el telefono fijo.
> observe este bella esquina PRO paco a todo lujo de detalle
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312512



Palabras mayores. Aunque ese ProPaco nos salió un poco friki con los soportes de los libros, lo lógico sería uno con estilo grecorromano.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Nuucelar (1 Ene 2023)

Murray's dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1312422
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La leche vaya pedazo de arroz ¿Qué es eso arroz al horno? con alioli auténtico y una cuchara, dejaba ahora mismo ese cacharro vacío.
Vaya mano tienen en Valencia para cocinar el arroz.


----------



## Ciudadano KO (1 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> un Pro paco tiene una mesita de madera con un tapete solo para poner el telefono fijo.
> observe este bella esquina PRO paco a todo lujo de detalle
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312512



Nunca un espacio tan pequeño acogió tanto paquismo.


----------



## Aotearoa (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz y Paquísimo 2023






Una partidita de brisca, tute, chinchón... con un brasero calentando los pies... la arcadia paca de la felicidad cotidiana... en la tele:







O el Un, Dos, Tres con Maira Gómez Kemp:







Con una copita de anís o ponche:


----------



## sinfonier (2 Ene 2023)

¿Tenemos ya algún distintivo que nos acredite como firmes creyentes y defensores del Paquismo? Si no es así, debería existir.

¡Por el regreso del Paquismo en 2023!


----------



## asiqué (2 Ene 2023)

sinfonier dijo:


> ¿Tenemos ya algún distintivo que nos acredite como firmes creyentes y defensores del Paquismo? Si no es así, debería existir.
> 
> ¡Por el regreso del Paquismo en 2023!



Lo animo a que haga ustec una propuesta.

Para mi son las zapatillas que inauguraron el jilo alla por febrero del 22.

Retornar al paquismo puro es necesario;
Taxis con asientos de bolas y el programa de Herrera en la onda.

Señores con bigote bebiendo sol y sombra, pinchando un palillo en el Farias y pidiendo lumbre.

Bares con el menu escrito en pizarras.

Paquita llamando a Paco a gritos desde la ventana.

Telefonos fijos sonando a las 20:01 y frases como; hablamos poco que es conferencia.

Padres paco aleccionando en economia a las larvas; Tu te crees que soy el banco de españa?
Ni smartphone nuevo ni ostias!

Quedar en el portal de Paco y llamar al portero;
- Siii ya baja mi hijo, que justo le ha dado un apreton y esta en el trono.
Que tal esta tu madre? hace dias que no la veo en el mercado.
- Esta bien doña Francisca, se ha ido a pasar unos dias al pueblo -

Pagar la docena de huevos, el cuarto y mitad de jamon en dulce y la barra de pan con una moneda 500 pelas y las vueltas guardarlas en el monedero.


* GODERRRRR 
BUENOS TIEMPOS PACO *


----------



## Nuucelar (2 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo animo a que haga ustec una propuesta.
> 
> Para mi son las zapatillas que inauguraron el jilo alla por febrero del 22.
> 
> ...



¿Aljien ha pensado alguna vez en formar una paco pandi?
Todos los integrantes serían unos auténticos pacos de pro.

Requisito principal: tomarse un torrefacto en un bar paco y terminar con un palillo de dientes para limpiarse los restos de paella.


----------



## asiqué (2 Ene 2023)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿Aljien ha pensado alguna vez en formar una paco pandi?
> Todos los integrantes serían unos auténticos pacos de pro.



los forers activos en este jilo ya somos una pandi mas o menos.


----------



## Nuucelar (2 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> los forers activos en este jilo ya somos una pandi mas o menos.



Es verdac, ¿Quién no se ha comido un chorizo al vino o a la sidra con un tintorro de verano mientras ve cruz y raya o martes y trece?


----------



## Nuucelar (2 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Grandes marcas paco
> me gustan
> El quijote y su formato de 8 porciones en triángulo, como los quesitos… eran perfectos para llevar de merienda.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1312513



La de veces que habré merendado yo de niño pan crujiente tipo picatoste con queso de untar o queso de burgos y membrillo o miel de apicultor paco.


----------



## asiqué (2 Ene 2023)

Nuucelar dijo:


> La de veces que habré merendado yo de niño pan crujiente tipo picatoste con queso de untar o queso de burgos y membrillo o miel de apicultor paco.



el queso de Burgos de verdac de queseria es bien paco.
Ahora apenas hay salvo en algunas charcuterias - queserias. Lo han sustituido por uno light, seco e insipido que viene dentro de un plastico en porciones…

Tal como dices el queso de Burgos pega con todo. Me gusta mucho tambien comerlo en un picoteo con aceitunas y pepinillos.


----------



## asiqué (2 Ene 2023)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Es verdac, ¿Quién no se ha comido un chorizo al vino o a la sidra con un tintorro de verano mientras ve cruz y raya o martes y trece?



Chorizo a la sidra con el pan bien mojado y rojizo por que ha chupado todo el jugo del chorizo!!

aqui la version patxi seria el talo;
viene a ser una tortilla de maiz como las mexicanas, pero nada de rellenar con aguacate y un poco pollo desmenuzado.

Los paTXi lo rellenamos con cosas contundentes;

1 chorizo para niños o gente con poco saque (yo lo respeto)





2 chorizos para honorables Patxis




y la version PRO patxi;
Chistorra + panceta + queso en algunos casos.





botella de sidra o txakoli y a disfrutar en el ambiente Patxi de alguna feria





edito;
Como yo soy un sacrílego de la ostia mi talo favorito hecho en casa por que no existe…
es con una morcilla de Burgos, juntando mis dos tierras; la genetica (Burgos) y la que me vio nacer ( Vizcaya) para hacer el talo perfecto.
La morcilla vasca que usan aqui es de tercera regional… NINGUNA es mejor que la de Burgos


----------



## Camilo José Cela (2 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Esas tertulias al fresquete. Paquismo del bueno.
> 
> Todo se perderá, como lágrimas en la lluvia.
> 
> ...





https://static.heavy-r.com/scr/d1/30/0b/d1300b14d3c6c41_3.jpg


----------



## Camilo José Cela (2 Ene 2023)

Cuando sale el zurullo y te pilla con gazuza. Uno de los momentos más pacorros:


----------



## Ace Tone (2 Ene 2023)

Charles B. dijo:


>



Es la canción perfecta para un confinamiento:

Encerrado en mi casa
Todo me da igual
Ya no necesito a nadie
No saldré jamás...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (2 Ene 2023)

Camilo José Cela dijo:


> https://static.heavy-r.com/scr/d1/30/0b/d1300b14d3c6c41_3.jpg



Al ignore. 

Tonto mierdas.


----------



## Turbamulta (2 Ene 2023)

Venta por correo de truños paco, los "monos marinos" que salían en revistas en los 70 y 80







Según la publicidad podías "amaestrarlos" y los dibujos tenían facciones humanoides, en realidad eran una especie de crustaceos.

"Promociones mundiales" era una de las empresas que habitualmente tenía anuncios de toda clase de pacotruños, como gafas de rayos X, gafas-binocular que permitían ver con detalle cosas a cientos de metros o relojes que ni James Bond


----------



## LMLights (2 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo animo a que haga ustec una propuesta.
> 
> *Para mi son las zapatillas que inauguraron el jilo alla por febrero del 22.*
> 
> ...



Todos a postear con las pantuflas.......


----------



## Nuucelar (3 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Chorizo a la sidra con el pan bien mojado y rojizo por que ha chupado todo el jugo del chorizo!!
> 
> aqui la version patxi seria el talo;
> viene a ser una tortilla de maiz como las mexicanas, pero nada de rellenar con aguacate y un poco pollo desmenuzado.
> ...



Ostras, se me han pvesto los hogos como platos... Que pinta tiene esas tortas de maíz con panceta y chorizo asados.
Voy a ir para allá e invitaré a @Miss Andorra a un paco-patxi bocata de esos y a una fanta.
Y para mostrarle que soy un jonvre de verdac, le pagaré luego un torrefacto bien caliente en la cafetería del corte inglés.

¿Gostas miss coneja?


----------



## sinfonier (4 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Lo animo a que haga ustec una propuesta.
> 
> Para mi son las zapatillas que inauguraron el jilo alla por febrero del 22.
> 
> ...



Recojo su guante para darle una vuelta a un logo que condensara, en la medida de lo posible, el paquismo.

Me atrevería hasta a sugerir quedadas Paco, como ha dicho otro conforero más arriba. En cualquier villorio hispano hay bares Paco deseosos de acogernos, no me cabe duda.


----------



## Nuucelar (4 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> el queso de Burgos de verdac de queseria es bien paco.
> Ahora apenas hay salvo en algunas charcuterias - queserias. Lo han sustituido por uno light, seco e insipido que viene dentro de un plastico en porciones…
> 
> Tal como dices el queso de Burgos pega con todo. Me gusta mucho tambien comerlo en un picoteo con aceitunas y pepinillos.



Aquí en Andalucía se hace un queso fresco parecido al de Burgos pero mucho mas consistente, el sabor es similar.
Suele degostarse con un pelín de aceite de oliva, una anchoa, una aceituna o pimiento morrón pinchado en un palillo o encima de una rodajita de pan para canapés.







Está bien rico, un queso buenísimo. Además, si lo empanas y fríes no se derrite.

Un buen paco a de comerse alguna vez en la vida un bocata de pan Colón untado en aceite de oliva, ajo, rodajas de tomate de huerto, y unas buenas rodajas de queso fresco.

O simplemente con membrillo o un buen chorretazo de miel de calidac.

Hasta tienen su paco anuncio que ya puse en este jilo:


----------



## tucco (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## asiqué (4 Ene 2023)

sinfonier dijo:


> Recojo su guante para darle una vuelta a un logo que condensara, en la medida de lo posible, el paquismo.
> 
> Me atrevería hasta a sugerir quedadas Paco, como ha dicho otro conforero más arriba. En cualquier villorio hispano hay bares Paco deseosos de acogernos, no me cabe duda.



Quedadas paco en cualquier sitio con restaurante paco.
Hay muchos aun donde aun se come sin tonterias, en buen ambiente y el chupito digestivo de licor de hierbas corre a cuenta de la casa.
¡ hágase !

A principios de otoño me reuní con mis antiguos compis de trabajo para ventilarnos una alubiada paTXi "full equipe" de sacramentos







Lo paco alimenta cuerpo y alma.


----------



## El Pionero (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## El Pionero (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## asiqué (4 Ene 2023)

tucco dijo:


>


----------



## palmerita (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## sinfonier (4 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Quedadas paco en cualquier sitio con restaurante paco.
> Hay muchos aun donde aun se come sin tonterias, en buen ambiente y el chupito digestivo de licor de hierbas corre a cuenta de la casa.
> ¡ hágase !
> 
> ...



Qué maravilla, Paco. Gostosisima comida.


----------



## Pio Pio (4 Ene 2023)

Siempre forrada, y con un poco de roce, si no, no tiene mérito.


----------



## Ratona001 (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Ratona001 (4 Ene 2023)

Youtuber Paco Demier













Paco Moderno.


----------



## Turbamulta (4 Ene 2023)

Antes del jabón en gel y de los dispensadores de dosis de jabón en gel sólo había jabón en pastillas, en los bares y establecimientos públicos había este pacoinvento supongo que más que para que no mangaran la pastilla porque a fin de cuentas se pegaba un tirón y se arrancaba del soporte sin demasiados problemas para que no la pusieran por ahi y no se encontrara a mano cuando hacía falta. Esta de la foto tiene muy buena pinta pero yo las recuerdo siempre húmedas, reblandecidas y daban algo de asquete.


----------



## Nuucelar (4 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Quedadas paco en cualquier sitio con restaurante paco.
> Hay muchos aun donde aun se come sin tonterias, en buen ambiente y el chupito digestivo de licor de hierbas corre a cuenta de la casa.
> ¡ hágase !
> 
> ...


----------



## asiqué (4 Ene 2023)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316634
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316636
> 
> ...



Vente al norte Paco!!


----------



## Nuucelar (4 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Vente al norte Paco!!



Pues no te creas que no llevo tiempo queriéndome ir...

El sur en verano es un asador de pollos.

Oye ¿en los pacopueblos de por allí hay alquileres que no tengan precios de chaletazos premivm?


----------



## asiqué (4 Ene 2023)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Pues no te creas que no llevo tiempo queriéndome ir...
> 
> El sur en verano es un asador de pollos.
> 
> Oye ¿en los pacopueblos de por allí hay alquileres que no tengan precios de chaletazos premivm?



ja !
Aqui pasa algo curioso!
Los paco pueblos pequeños, bonitos y naturales son bastante mas caros que la capital…

Aqui no existe una vizcaya vaciada… 
los antiguos baserris (caserios) cuestan medio millon sin estar muy allá…


----------



## Focus in (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## asiqué (4 Ene 2023)

Focus in dijo:


>


----------



## Focus in (4 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316695



Es el dios del paquismo.


----------



## asiqué (4 Ene 2023)

Focus in dijo:


> Es el dios del paquismo.



Nada mas paco que nuestro querido Paco


Don erre que erre y las 257 pesetas.
Que señor mas elegante


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

Abro un subhilo de héroes del paquismo.
Y he aquí el máximo exponente. Porque Manolo y Paco fueron a ña misma escuela.






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Topacio (5 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Youtuber Paco Demier



Se parece a nuestro Inone.


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Abro un subhilo de héroes del paquismo.
> Y he aquí el máximo exponente. Porque Manolo y Paco fueron a ña misma escuela.
> 
> 
> ...



Minimo mi super paco Mateos te lo iguala




Manolo,Paco y Ramon jugaban juntos en el recreo.

Los fontaneros vieja escuela son Manolo


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2023)

La furgo llena de papeles y facturas en B escritas en servilletas de bar, como buen Manolo


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Minimo mi super paco Mateos te lo iguala
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316736
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316737
> 
> ...



Si me incluyes a Ruiz Mateos este cumple también todos los estereotipos y creo que es el que llevó más lejos el paquismo en ña escala social...






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Si me incluyes a Ruiz Mateos este cumple también todos los estereotipos y creo que es el que llevó más lejos el paquismo en ña escala social...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



igualado con Roldan y la vaca sexual



hay mus con nuestro James Bond!
Paco Paesa


y con Fraga


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> igualado con Roldan y la vaca sexual
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316745
> 
> 
> ...



Este es parte de la Liga Paco junto con la Pantoja, la Belen Esteban, Bertin Osborne....






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2023)

OBDC dijo:


> Este es parte de la Liga Paco junto con la Pantoja, la Belen Esteban, Bertin Osborne....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de la misma categoria, Julian Muñoz


----------



## Hanshiro.T (5 Ene 2023)

palmerita dijo:


>



Joder, que bueno ver un anuncio con solo niños blancos españoles, que nostalgia.


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> de la misma categoria, Julian Muñoz
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316753
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316754



Podemos agregar a todos los toreros y sin dudarlo al Emérito.

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2023)

@OBDC
el bigotes, no te olvides un bigote es paco siempre




en categoria Neopaco


----------



## OBDC (5 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> @OBDC
> el bigotes, no te olvides un bigote es paco siempre
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316756
> 
> ...



Al bigotes lo conocí personalmente en una reunión de un Hayuntamiento cuando no se sabía ni quien era. Me llamó la atención lo bajito que era y como estiraba el cogote...
El PN una promesa, más sabremos de el en el futuro...

_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Dahmer (5 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1299870
> 
> 
> Sabiais que la marca FAMOSA eran unas siglas?



Si, trabaje de reponedor dé juguetes en Continente… el horror


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2023)

Hoy es la dia! Mañana son los reyes!
Paco forers hagamos una mencion a los reyes magos paco.


----------



## tucco (5 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> igualado con Roldan y la vaca sexual
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316745
> 
> 
> ...



Bien visto lo de Francisco Paesa. La fusión impensable entre el paquismo y lo proceresco. La sublimación de esta unión es la mítica esquela de su fingida muerte y las misas gregorianas:


----------



## Nuucelar (5 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> ja !
> Aqui pasa algo curioso!
> Los paco pueblos pequeños, bonitos y naturales son bastante mas caros que la capital…
> 
> ...



En este país no hay sitio donde no te vean como un cajero automático.


----------



## Nuucelar (5 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> Hoy es la dia! Mañana son los reyes!
> Paco forers hagamos una mencion a los reyes magos paco.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316900
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316901
> ...



 goder con los paco canapés, faltan los de nocilla, los de sobrasada y los de latún con mayonesa/salsa rosa.


----------



## asiqué (5 Ene 2023)

Nuucelar dijo:


> goder con los paco canapés, faltan los de nocilla, los de sobrasada y los de latún con mayonesa/salsa rosa.



ustec sabe que es lo bueno, pero seamos mas paco originales!
cambiemos nocilla x tulicrem sabor cacao
y los de latun por el surimi (palitos de cangrejo) con mayonesa.


----------



## Nuucelar (5 Ene 2023)

asiqué dijo:


> ustec sabe que es lo bueno, pero seamos mas paco originales!
> cambiemos nocilla x tulicrem sabor cacao
> y los de latun por el surimi (palitos de cangrejo) con mayonesa.



No llegué a conocer el tulicrem, pero añado los taquitos de tortilla de patatas, los triangulitos de queso y las banderillas con anchoas, pimientos morrones, queso fresco y aceitunas.

Condimentos paco: pimentón de la vera, tomillo, orégano, laurel y ajo...muuucho ajo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Pio Pio (Sábado a la(s) 11:15 AM)

Paquismo de ricos cuando llegaban los reyes a casa de los hijos de Cayetanos y Cucas.


----------



## Pio Pio (Sábado a la(s) 11:16 AM)

Con pico para los botes cerrados.


----------



## Tronak (Sábado a la(s) 12:50 PM)

En casa hay 3 cacharros miticos de uso casi diario que probablemente me entierren. Esta marca molaba








El de casa sera de los 80, lo curioso es que se sigue vendiendo tal cual a dia de hoy. Es interesante el desarrollo del diseño con catalanes de talento por medio









El desconocido origen español del exprimidor 'inmortal' que Braun vende desde hace décadas


En La Jungla. Seguramente tu también hayas tenido (o tengas) un Citromatic MPZ-2 de Braun, pero quizás no sepas que fue un catalán quien lo diseñó.




www.elespanol.com











Este salio de la basura, y tras una buena desinfeccion ahi lleva años







El calentador de baño PACO con todo su flow. La criatura de la foto debe tener ya una edad


----------



## asiqué (Sábado a la(s) 2:07 PM)

Tronak dijo:


> En casa hay 3 cacharros miticos de uso casi diario que probablemente me entierren. Esta marca molaba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bua me ha encantado el articulo!!
En casa hay un microondas taurus viejo que aun funciona como el primer dia, pesa 2 veces mas que el obergozo moderno que uso…
Y hay una batidora mas vieja que yo que sigue funcionando, la puse un cable nuevo por que ya se cuarteaba el revestimiento y a mi madre la daba miedo electrocutarse…


----------



## PORRON (Sábado a la(s) 3:31 PM)

Francisco paesa puede ser nuestro James bond paco?


----------



## asiqué (Sábado a la(s) 3:53 PM)

PORRON dijo:


> Francisco paesa puede ser nuestro James bond paco?



Por supuesto que lo es.
Paco Paesa agente secreto, nada de martinis de marica… Soberano sin hielo

Mi pacometro a subido;


Copa con blonda decorativa, es que eso es cosa de HOMBRES


----------



## chameleon (Sábado a la(s) 6:18 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1319576



donde puedo conseguir esa copa?


----------



## tucco (Sábado a la(s) 7:48 PM)

PORRON dijo:


> Francisco paesa puede ser nuestro James bond paco?



Aquí, presionando a una testigo del caso GAL para que cambiase su declaración.

Cloacas Paco.


----------



## antonio estrada (Sábado a la(s) 7:55 PM)

PORRON dijo:


> Francisco paesa puede ser nuestro James bond paco?



Bond, Paco Bond. El sol y sombra agitado, no batido.


----------



## asiqué (Sábado a la(s) 8:49 PM)

chameleon dijo:


> donde puedo conseguir esa copa?



en internec, yo tambien quisiera una…


----------



## sopelmar (Sábado a la(s) 8:50 PM)

No te arrepentirás que bien se tiran las cervezas alemanas de 30 céntimos en estas copas ayer me clavaron en bilbo 3,50 por una rubia sin fuerza en un vaso largo 




asiqué dijo:


> Por supuesto que lo es.
> Paco Paesa agente secreto, nada de martinis de marica… Soberano sin hielo
> 
> Mi pacometro a subido;
> ...





chameleon dijo:


> donde puedo conseguir esa copa?


----------



## asiqué (Sábado a la(s) 8:51 PM)

Makinavaja.
en sus 3 versiones
Viñeta;


serie


pelicula


----------



## asiqué (Sábado a la(s) 8:53 PM)

sopelmar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320085



chamaleon quiere la copa de hombres



como osa ustec en beber cerveza en copa de brandy o coñac
que valor!


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Sábado a la(s) 9:26 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> Makinavaja.
> en sus 3 versiones
> Viñeta;
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320089
> ...



La serie y la película, de lo mejor que se hizo en España. 

Una obra maestra de coleccionista.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (Sábado a la(s) 9:36 PM)

Viva el Paquismo! España se hizo grande y próspero gracias al Paquismo. 

Con el Paquismo todos vivíamos bien, todos tenían trabajo, su sueldazo, su coche, su piso, los niños tenían juguetes, sus ropas, educación, valores, sus vacaciones de verano, semana santa, unión familiar con hermanos, primos, abuelos, tíos, estudiós .....etc 

Ojalá vuelva el Paquismo. 

Ahora todo es mentira, postureo, aparentar, putas con 13 años , divorcios, suicidios, feminazismo, lgbtirstmnlopq, dictadura PSOE/PP/podemos, inmigrantes.......etc 

Viva el Paquismo!! Una de las mejores épocas de la historia de España.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (Sábado a la(s) 9:37 PM)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> La serie y la película, de lo mejor que se hizo en España.
> 
> Una obra maestra de coleccionista.



El atraco de la fundición del Mirón podría ser perfectamente real.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (Sábado a la(s) 9:47 PM)

Tronak dijo:


> En casa hay 3 cacharros miticos de uso casi diario que probablemente me entierren. Esta marca molaba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese exprimidor lo tengo yo, es indestructible, ni obsolescencia programada ni pollas.


----------



## El Pionero (Sábado a la(s) 10:06 PM)




----------



## El Pionero (Sábado a la(s) 10:06 PM)




----------



## El Pionero (Sábado a la(s) 10:08 PM)




----------



## tucco (Sábado a la(s) 10:22 PM)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Joder, joder, joder...


----------



## Camilo José Cela (Sábado a la(s) 10:22 PM)

El momento paco en que saboreas tu propia mierda:


----------



## Pio Pio (Sábado a la(s) 10:24 PM)

Pacopelusilla en el ombligo.
Me cago en la puta, si pones pelusilla en ombligo te sale explicación en la Wikipedia.


----------



## asiqué (Sábado a la(s) 10:28 PM)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Eres muy grande pionero, me ha recordado a algo similar a esto que vi en un bar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 10:30 PM)

tucco dijo:


> Joder, joder, joder...



Me has recordado que en mi casa teníamos algo de esto:


----------



## asiqué (Sábado a la(s) 10:33 PM)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Pacopelusilla en el ombligo.
> Me cago en la puta, si pones pelusilla en ombligo te sale explicación en la Wikipedia.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320207



no salia una foto de ejemplo de una hembra?
No hay lorza, al menos sabemos que no es un forero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 11:48 PM)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Sábado a la(s) 11:59 PM)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (Domingo a la(s) 12:34 AM)




----------



## Nuucelar (Domingo a la(s) 12:49 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> Por supuesto que lo es.
> Paco Paesa agente secreto, nada de martinis de marica… Soberano sin hielo
> 
> Mi pacometro a subido;
> ...






Ya veréis cuando me ponga mi pantalón de pana, abrigo de hilo, mocasines, me baje del ford orion y me encienda un ducados negro y me pegue un lingotazo de soberano delante de la coneja @Miss Andorra.

Seguro que se le mojan las bragas y clama: "oh Nuucelar, eres el paco alfa de mis sueños...fuguémonos juntos a un paco piso de Andorra la vieja, el tintorro, el brandy, el tabaco, la brumel y el torrefacto están a mitad de precio."


----------



## Nuucelar (Domingo a la(s) 12:51 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Los de regaliz, vainilla y plátano eran mis preferidos... casi imposible de encontrar, los paco quioscos solo tenían menta, clorofila, fresa y a veces de manzana.


----------



## Nuucelar (Domingo a la(s) 12:55 PM)

El Pionero dijo:


>



Reíros, pero esas zapatillas eran super cómodas y super duraderas por su gruesa suela.

Ahora sólo las llevan langostos para ir andar por las mañanas.


----------



## Nuucelar (Domingo a la(s) 12:59 PM)

Paco misterios:




Las caras de Bélmez, exijo una paco expedición a los pacos @asiqué y @El Pionero.

@IkerJimenez.


----------



## asiqué (Domingo a la(s) 1:13 PM)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320669
> 
> 
> Ya veréis cuando me ponga mi pantalón de pana, abrigo de hilo, mocasines, me baje del ford orion y me encienda un ducados negro y me pegue un lingotazo de soberano delante de la coneja @Miss Andorra.
> ...



buen plan de futuro.


----------



## antonio estrada (Domingo a la(s) 1:23 PM)

El Pionero dijo:


>



A ver, yo tengo unas que me pongo casi cada día. Unas J'Hayber Olympo. Estrené las primeras en 1988, y las últimas en 2022, las que hacen el número 14 ó 15. Las últimas me costaron 30 ó 35 euros en un outlet de Illueca.


----------



## LMLights (Domingo a la(s) 1:53 PM)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1320669
> 
> 
> Ya veréis cuando me ponga mi pantalón de pana, abrigo de hilo, mocasines, me baje del ford orion y me encienda un ducados negro y me pegue un lingotazo de soberano delante de la coneja @Miss Andorra.
> ...



Si señor. A las manifestaciones de VOX con un LODEN.







Y al 1ero de MAYO con la PARKA.


----------



## Pio Pio (Domingo a la(s) 4:46 PM)

Los antiguos mojones de las carreteras, algunos se han quedado en sitios muy originales, dicen que no se pueden mover?


----------



## Nuucelar (Domingo a la(s) 6:21 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> buen plan de futuro.



¡Es un plan perfecto... sin fisuras!


----------



## Nuucelar (Domingo a la(s) 6:22 PM)

LMLights dijo:


> Si señor. A las manifestaciones de VOX con un LODEN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No le entendí muy bien.


----------



## Nuucelar (Domingo a la(s) 6:26 PM)

antonio estrada dijo:


> A ver, yo tengo unas que me pongo casi cada día. Unas J'Hayber Olympo. Estrené las primeras en 1988, y las últimas en 2022, las que hacen el número 14 ó 15. Las últimas me costaron 30 ó 35 euros en un outlet de Illueca.



¿ Y siguen siendo tan buenas y de calidac como en los años 90?
A mi una charo en su zapatería (escaparate sin precios) me quería cobrar por unas jaiber unos 44€, por 5€ mas me pillé unas skechers de oferta en amazon.


----------



## El Fenomeno (Domingo a la(s) 6:29 PM)

Supongo que ya habrá salido, el Paquismo Mediterráneo por excelencia.


----------



## Hamtel (Domingo a la(s) 6:37 PM)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Esa cocina la tenía mi prima


----------



## Turbamulta (Domingo a la(s) 6:38 PM)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Paco misterios:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320684
> 
> ...



El profesor Tristan Braker, el estudioso del misterio más paco de la historia de España 

Su aval profesional según decía era que TRABAJABA EN TELEFÓNICA ojo


----------



## antonio estrada (Domingo a la(s) 6:46 PM)

Nuucelar dijo:


> ¿ Y siguen siendo tan buenas y de calidac como en los años 90?
> A mi una charo en su zapatería (escaparate sin precios) me quería cobrar por unas jaiber unos 44€, por 5€ mas me pillé unas skechers de oferta en amazon.



Unas Olimpo en amazon cuestan 43 euros. El precio catálogo son 60 euros. Son las mismas de siempre, no ha cambiado nada, esa es la gracia.

No son unas zapatillas de deporte, son unas zapatillas de andar por una ciudad. Te vas a algún sitio ATPC a currar, terminas de currar, te las pones a y a olfatear la ciudad. Tres horas, 15 km más tarde llevas los pies en perfectas condiciones. Dos calcetines de algodón y plantillas de supermercado.


----------



## Pio Pio (Domingo a la(s) 8:32 PM)

Paquismo-Hurtado, quien dice que no envejece?.


----------



## antonio estrada (Domingo a la(s) 8:50 PM)

Turbamulta dijo:


> El profesor Tristan Braker, el estudioso del misterio más paco de la historia de España
> 
> Su aval profesional según decía era que TRABAJABA EN TELEFÓNICA ojo



Llevaba un aparato para cazar fantasmas hecho con una bombona de sulfatar y el boquerel de un surtidor de gasolinera. Pacobuster seal of approval.

La mujer estaba también como una maraca. Decía que tenía una vena rota del "celebro". No veas...


----------



## Pichorrica (Domingo a la(s) 9:03 PM)

No se si habrá aparecido en las 309 páginas, pero el polo de petit suisse paco con cucharilla del café es un clásico.


----------



## Pio Pio (Domingo a la(s) 9:21 PM)

Fernando Arrabal, el del "milenarismo se va a acabar"
Paquismo actual y vigente.


----------



## asiqué (Domingo a la(s) 9:22 PM)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Fernando Arrabal, el del "milenarismo se va a acabar"
> Paquismo actual y vigente.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1321421



sin el sueter amarillo y sin ir como un piojo nadie sabe quien es


----------



## biba ecuador (Domingo a la(s) 10:08 PM)

No tenéis ni p\/T/\ idea

Superad exto:


----------



## asiqué (Domingo a la(s) 10:12 PM)

biba ecuador dijo:


> No tenéis ni p\/T/\ idea
> 
> Superad exto:
> 
> ...


----------



## biba ecuador (Domingo a la(s) 10:18 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1321514



Lo veo y lo subo


----------



## tucco (Domingo a la(s) 10:32 PM)

Nuucelar dijo:


> Paco misterios:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1320684
> 
> ...



Elevado por los poderes públicos a la categoría de atracción turística, para romper ya el pacómetro. Han construido incluso un Centro de Interpretación, imagino que los fondos del Plan E de Zapatero.


----------



## OBDC (Domingo a la(s) 10:39 PM)

tucco dijo:


> Elevado por los poderes públicos a la categoría de atracción turística, para romper ya el pacómetro. Han construido incluso un Centro de Interpretación, imagino que los fondos del Plan E de Zapatero.



Ante tal paquismo, vamos a darle el sitio de honor a Cecilia, que procura llevar su arte Paquil fuera de las fronteras de su localidad natal.









Arruinó una pintura y le terminaron pagando


La señora de 82 años que intervino el Ecce Homo cobrará beneficios por el fenómeno que creó




www.elobservador.com.uy










_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## Pio Pio (Lunes a la(s) 12:07 AM)

OBDC dijo:


> Ante tal paquismo, vamos a darle el sitio de honor a Cecilia, que procura llevar su arte Paquil fuera de las fronteras de su localidad natal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues aún vive 92 años , esta en una residencia y ya no recuerda el éxito de su "obra", pues tiene demencia senil.


----------



## asiqué (Lunes a la(s) 12:06 PM)

Todo en esta foto es de un maravilloso paco


----------



## sinfonier (Lunes a la(s) 12:50 PM)

Difícil meter más paquismo en menos tiempo


----------



## asiqué (Lunes a la(s) 1:29 PM)

sinfonier dijo:


> Difícil meter más paquismo en menos tiempo




.
He visto el hilo de ese vidrio, gran aporte, gracias por ponerlo aqui.

Esta en una categoria Sub cero de lo paco


----------



## Gorroto (Lunes a la(s) 1:40 PM)

Supongo que ya salio, pero este finde visite a mi tio de casi 90 años y tiene aun hoy en dia exactamente esto colgado de la pared, sé que le hace mogollon de ilusión y desde que soy crio enciendo la radio y admiro el cuadro maravilloso cuando voy a visitarlo. De hecho, me dice que soy el unico que lo valoro, tú si que sabes y eres listo sobrino, por algo estudiaste me dice

Tb me dice que una vez palme me lo deja en herencia  y que me lo lleve o las hijas lo tiraran ala basura.

Las dimensiones son descomunales, hay mas cuadro que pared. A veces cruelmente le digo que lo ponga en el techo para que se vea mejor, me mira desconfiado y me siento culpable por reirme de él.

Me saca una cerveza y unas pastas revenidas y paso un poco la tarde.


----------



## asiqué (Lunes a la(s) 1:41 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Supongo que ya salio, pero este finde visite a mi tio de casi 90 años y tiene aun hoy en dia exactamente esto colgado de la pared, sé que le hace mogollon de ilusión y desde que soy crio enciendo la radio y admiro el cuadro maravilloso cuando voy a visitarlo. De hecho, me dice que soy el unico que lo valoro y que una vez palme me lo deja en herencia
> 
> Me saca una cerveza y unas pastas revenidas y paso un poco la tarde.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322303



Pues es bien bonito

sin embargo… a una cerveza se la acompaña con aceitunas y palillos lara pinchar

o unos torreznos


----------



## Gorroto (Lunes a la(s) 1:48 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> Pues es bien bonito
> 
> sin embargo… a una cerveza se la acompaña con aceitunas y palillos lara pinchar
> 
> o unos torreznos



Es muy vasco, si le digo lo de los torreznos no creo que sepa ni lo que son, ademas me deshereda y me deja sin cuadro-coche-radio y me da un soponcio


----------



## Vientosolar (Lunes a la(s) 1:50 PM)

Marisquería Paco. No puede haber dos. Show paco constante hasta el suicidio (con cuerda de esparto, por supuesto):


----------



## asiqué (Lunes a la(s) 1:50 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Es muy vasco, si le digo lo de los torreznos no creo que sepa ni lo que son, ademas me deshereda y me deja sin cuadro-coche-radio y me da un soponcio



Pues patatas fritas rancias, que menos


----------



## Gorroto (Lunes a la(s) 1:54 PM)

Si, el rancio es un requisito. Patatas siempre tiene y sino me manda bajar al bar a comprar éstas, sé que le encantan mientras se bebe su litro de vino diario:



La versión orgiastica es ésta:


----------



## asiqué (Lunes a la(s) 1:58 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> La versión orgiastica es ésta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1322316



esas patatas son como yo!
Vasco pero fabricado con ingenieria burgalesa.
Ese señor tiene mi respeto


----------



## Gorroto (Lunes a la(s) 2:00 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> esas patatas son como yo!
> Vasco pero fabricado con ingenieria burgalesa.
> Ese señor tiene mi respeto



Hooombre, patatas los leones mandan. No sabia ni de donde eran, Villarcayo, ultra Paco obviamente.


----------



## El Pionero (Lunes a la(s) 4:47 PM)




----------



## El Pionero (Lunes a la(s) 4:48 PM)




----------



## palmerita (Martes a la(s) 6:40 PM)




----------



## david53 (Martes a la(s) 8:51 PM)




----------



## El Pionero (Martes a la(s) 10:41 PM)




----------



## megadeuda (Martes a la(s) 10:58 PM)




----------



## Ironlord (Martes a la(s) 11:18 PM)

Gorroto dijo:


> Supongo que ya salio, pero este finde visite a mi tio de casi 90 años y tiene aun hoy en dia exactamente esto colgado de la pared, sé que le hace mogollon de ilusión y desde que soy crio enciendo la radio y admiro el cuadro maravilloso cuando voy a visitarlo. De hecho, me dice que soy el unico que lo valoro, tú si que sabes y eres listo sobrino, por algo estudiaste me dice
> 
> Tb me dice que una vez palme me lo deja en herencia  y que me lo lleve o las hijas lo tiraran ala basura.
> 
> ...



Estoy por comprarte esa muestra de Arte Pacocó.

Y Villarcayo también es Paco, pero tiene su playa y todo, además de morcillas, un respeto!


----------



## asiqué (Ayer a la(s) 2:56 AM)

david53 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1323823



Este paco si que mola tio !


----------



## El jubilado de Notre Dame (Ayer a la(s) 8:47 PM)

Torimbia dijo:


> Y en la cocina, sillas y mesa extensible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ja, has cogido la foto de las sillas Paco-Formica de un anuncio de mi tienda de Todocolección.


----------



## asiqué (Ayer a la(s) 8:51 PM)

El jubilado de Notre Dame dijo:


> Ja, ja, has cogido la foto de las sillas Paco-Formica de un anuncio de mi tienda de Todocolección.



si la nasa hiciera los cohetes de ese material ninguno se romperia.


----------



## El jubilado de Notre Dame (Ayer a la(s) 8:53 PM)

asiqué dijo:


> si la nasa hiciera los cohetes de ese material ninguno se romperia.



Y de paso les enseñaríamos a los extraterrestres el paquismo...


----------



## asiqué (Ayer a la(s) 8:56 PM)

El jubilado de Notre Dame dijo:


> Y de paso les enseñaríamos a los extraterrestres el paquismo...



hay que paquizar la galaxia ostia ya !


----------



## palmerita (Ayer a la(s) 9:04 PM)

las veo más viejas que pacas


----------



## OBDC (Hoy a la(s) 12:05 AM)

Hay piezas de paquismo universal






_Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador. Hasta los cojones del falso buenismo patrio. Sensei toca pelotas y adalid de la brevedad. Y jódete (esto último a petición de un honorable florero)_


----------



## david53 (Hoy a la(s) 12:44 PM)

El "Paco" por excelencia


----------

